#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Newbie Build in Chiang Mai (Don Kaew)

## terp80

"I" have bought a 118 t.w. plot of land in an established development. It is on a cul de sac, which is not favored according to Feng Shui, and also because it has a sharp point caused by the circle (road). Nevetheless, I plan to build a 2 storey, 3BR, 2 BA house, probably after the rainy season. I do not have plans yet, but the left side (looking from the street) is bordered by a small, community garden, so I want to take advantage of that view. The existing back wall (north), with a khlong on the other side, has some erosion problems which I must take care of, and the land will then be raised by fill about .5 m. The house will be about .6 m above that level. 

I plan to keep this thread up with pics, as soon as I figure out how to use Photobucket to import them. I do have photos of the land right now.

I'm hoping to get as much help as I can, as I do not have any building experience at all, and have read many nightmare stories. Well, that's it for now.  :Headache:

----------


## stevefarang

Importing from photobucket is easy. When you are looking at your library of images, select"Get Links" from the upper right corner of the image (a little gear like wheel image appears when you go to that area). Then touch the IMG code line and it auto copies the img tags and the file name. Then paste here. It's quite simple, hell even I can do it.

I'd suggest you get the fill in ASAP and let it "season" for a good 5-6+ months. Meanwhile, you can figure out what house design and all the little details. You have to decide how much time can you spend on site supervising. That was one of he reasons we went with a house building company, PD House. Overall, I'm OK with it, there are a few issues I have. But there is another guy (handle name is RichardShane) who's had a real nightmare with just getting the bones of house PD House done. I feel very bad for him because I think he was inspired by our house.

You've also got Dr Andy up in the CM area. He might be worth a beer or three to pick his brain for ideas and reliable contractors/laborers.

Looking forward to reading about your build.
Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Good luck Twerp all the best mate looking forward to it all ... I,m on a Mac so cant help you with the Photobucket thingy .

Good suggestion to contact The Doc in CM as suggested by Stevo above,,, edit ,, I wouldnt worry about buying him a beer though ,, mabe appreciate a Kango gun for his next build incase he cant get the lorries into the site  :mid:

----------


## blue

post them like satomic shows.
remember not to move them about in photobucket afterwards, or you lose the link .

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/11...ng-online.html (A quick 'How to post a photo' using online photo hosting)

----------


## terp80

> I'd suggest you get the fill in ASAP and let it "season" for a good 5-6+ months.


Thanks SteveFarang. I've been told that I can start the house without filling now, and then fill around the outside to save money. The house would look higher than normal until the rest of the land was filled. I'm not sure if posts are needed or just good footings. Most of the new houses I've seen do not have posts driven. 

One problem is that I will be out of the country until September. My better half lives in BKK and can go up there as needed, but she has limited construction experience.  :Scared:

----------


## terp80

> You have to decide how much time can you spend on site supervising.


I will have the time, but not the expertise, so I'll need all the help I can get. I do plan to hire a builder to do the entire job (except for the north, khlong wall work), but the architect/builder we are thinking of using has limited, but not too bad, English ability. 

Your suggestion re Dr. Andy is something I'm sure many people here would agree with, and since I've read his excellent blogs (and yours as well), I will appreciate all the help he (and you . . . and anyone!) can give me.  :Bigok:  But, alas, the beer will have to wait until I return.  :Sad6:

----------


## terp80

> Good luck Twerp all the best mate


Thanks NIgel.  :Smile:  BTW, it's "Terp" (U of Md Terrapins) - not "TWerp," but you can call me whatever you like, as long as you give me good advice. E.g. to contact Dr. A. Thanks again.  :Newbie:

----------


## terp80

> post them like satomic shows.
> remember not to move them about in photobucket afterwards, or you lose the link .
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/11...ng-online.html (A quick 'How to post a photo' using online photo hosting)


Thanks Blue. I'll have to try that later. I am having trouble loading my pics to Photobucket - many too many of them at one time . . . I don't know. Anyway, I'll get on it.  :tieme:

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> I'd suggest you get the fill in ASAP and let it "season" for a good 5-6+ months.
> 
> 
> Thanks SteveFarang. I've been told that I can start the house without filling now, and then fill around the outside to save money. The house would look higher than normal until the rest of the land was filled. I'm not sure if posts are needed or just good footings. Most of the new houses I've seen do not have posts driven. 
> 
> One problem is that I will be out of the country until September. My better half lives in BKK and can go up there as needed, but she has limited construction experience.


We raised our first lot about a meter with fill. My wife then raised the general area where the house is located another meter. We also have at least a dozen pilings (about 8 meters deep if I recall).

The Terrapins of MD. I haven't heard that since I lived in York county of PA. Cool !

----------


## terp80

> The Terrapins of MD. I haven't heard that since I lived in York county of PA. Cool !


Yup Steve, York County  :Amish:  right on the MD border? We used to go to the races at York US 30 Drag-O-Way, back in the 60's. A friend had a AA/gas dragster. Fun times.  :Burnout:  :Burnout: 

Back to the land fill: Sounds like you did the whole plot at one time - well 2 times? I figure if I just fill the land outside the perimeter of the house, it will save about 2/3 of fill dirt. Of couse, no savings on the black dirt after construction. Architect says he will build a wall around the house at the foundation level to keep water out. Sounds OK to me. Any thoughts?  :Confused:

----------


## Necron99

^ Hi Turps.
Your house foundations don't rest on fill so its not a problem to raise the land after you build.
Letting the land settle or otherwise compacting it is more of a concern for outside landscaping.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Thanks NIgel.  BTW, it's "Terp" (U of Md Terrapins) - not "TWerp," but you can call me whatever you like,


Your welcome Twerp  :Smile: 

BTW ,,,, I,m not sure on Windows but you can multi load on a Mac into Pbucket no probs although I must admit I copy and paste em back here 1 at a time ,, I tecnically dont have a right click on my Mac I suppose its a similar control click but then you use the copy image location tab to paste back in the little yellow  box on here , just remember to backspace the hhtp/ bit out first .

Hope that helps , I rreally hope you get yourself a good crew to do this mate as you sound like its gonna be a long distance build from your part , I,m sure the Doc can reccomend you one for that area.

All I can add to that is that its imperative to either be there yourself or have someone in charge you can really trust as things can and probably will go wrong ,, unfortunately as you probably well know it dont matter how many times you tell them the Thai brains are geared for shortcuts and also money saving ,, even if they think they are doing you a favour by saving money and bollixing something up ,, believe me I have seen this many times in some of my friends builds , which results in a whole lot more money being spent to put it right.

I am in the very fortunate position of being able to take 6 months off this year to oversee the build of our shed ,, I know many others are not that lucky.

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> The Terrapins of MD. I haven't heard that since I lived in York county of PA. Cool !
> 
> 
> Yup Steve, York County  right on the MD border? We used to go to the races at York US 30 Drag-O-Way, back in the 60's. A friend had a AA/gas dragster. Fun times. 
> 
> Back to the land fill: Sounds like you did the whole plot at one time - well 2 times? I figure if I just fill the land outside the perimeter of the house, it will save about 2/3 of fill dirt. Of couse, no savings on the black dirt after construction. Architect says he will build a wall around the house at the foundation level to keep water out. Sounds OK to me. Any thoughts?


It's been 13 years since I lived in York Co. Even back then, I think the dragway was long gone. My oldest kids live there, so I go back once in a while.

We own 3 lots in Nakhom Pathom. All were former rice paddies. We filled lot 1 with 1 meter of some crappy fill and let it season for a year. We then added additional 1 meter of a better quality fill just in the general area of where the house is located, not the whole lot. It's made quite the difference. With the bad flooding of last year, Lot 1 stayed nice & dry. In fact, the wife's family stayed dry hanging out in the shelter of the concrete frame of our house. Even the neighbors appreciated the fill, no more water running over the road into their land.

Lot 2 is where we have been trying out raising ducks, chicken, geese and fish. I want to add 1 meter of fill and raise it up so I can locate my man-cave there. I want to make better organization of where the fowl wander and may also get rid of the fish. I'm also going to try and set up some solar cells and wind generators and see what I can do to help offset my electric bill. I like my a/c both for sleeping and working. Our house is a wee large too (my choice not hers) and I know my wife feels it's important to have lights on (need to invest in good LED bulbs!!  LOL).

Lot 3 is still an active rice paddy. Supposedly the farmer growing the rice gives us some as payment for usage of the land. I've never been there if he does it and really haven't made it an issue yet. We're still kicking around ideas as what to do with it. It may not stay a rice paddy for much longer.

How is a wall going to stop water out? It may block a flow, but I would think it could still seep right under, especially during a flooding event. I still think filling is the better way to go. I know my wife didn't even want to talk about a perimeter wall until the house was done, or near completion. Something about keeping good luck away as I recall.

----------


## terp80

> . . . you sound like its gonna be a long distance build from your part , I,m sure the Doc can reccomend you one for that area.


Nigel, I will be back in late September for at least 6-7 months, may be longer if need be . . . and it sure sounds like need there probably will be. I plan start building in December and want to go there pretty much every day, but still want a good builder who can make sure things go according to plan.  :smiley laughing: 

I will certainly seek out Dr. Andy's advice on a good builder.  :Smile: 

And thanks for the Photobucket tips.  :lam:

----------


## terp80

> Your house foundations don't rest on fill so its not a problem to raise the land after you build.


Thanks Necron, that's what I was thinking.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

that is true, but you should infill your foundations after to make the floor slab, not leave it open!

----------


## terp80

> How is a wall going to stop water out? It may block a flow, but I would think it could still seep right under, especially during a flooding event.


The architect explained how he would keep water out, but now I cannot remember what he said.  :Doh:  I only recall it was something to do with building some perimeter something around it. But what would happen even if water did get in and under the house? Wouldn't it seep into the soil when the flood waters receded? Everything in that area would be cement, so . . . ? Mold? Maybe I should ask him to explain his method again.  :durh: 

Good luck with all your land endeavors. Sounds like you have your hands full.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

what water is he trying to keep out?  


flood water, ground water?

anyway, if filled it doesn't make any difference

----------


## terp80

> that is true, but you should infill your foundations after to make the floor slab, not leave it open!


My impression was that the 1st floor would not rest on any dirt at all, and that the foundation wall and the inside pillars would be backfilled to the level of the existing land. Later, the fill dirt would just go on the outside of the perimeter wall. Is that OK?  :Confused: 

I forgot to talk about the house itself: It will be about 190 sq. m. - more or less modern style, so I'm guessing the footprint will be about 100 sq.m. About the only village requirement is that it have a green tile, hip roof. Eventually, I want to build a teak patio with a fish (Koi?) pond on the west (park/suan) side.  :Smile: 

[I originally wanted to build a traditional Thai style house, but have given up on that now because not enough baht.]  :Disappointed:

----------


## terp80

> flood water, ground water? anyway, if filled it doesn't make any difference


FLood water . . . and point taken.  :Smile: 

I'm trying to save a little money here (and there), because I know I'll use it all in the end.  :Haha:

----------


## naptownmike

Another Marylander what are the odds I'm from Annapolis. Good luck with the house sounds great.

----------


## terp80

> Another Marylander what are the odds I'm from Annapolis. Good luck with the house sounds great.


Hi Mike: Annapolis: one of my favorite cities in the US, let alone Maryland.  :goldcup:  The odds?  :Question:  Thanks for the good wishes.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Does anyone know the proper wording for setting up a Thai bank account and specifying that the funds are to be used solely for purchasing land?  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Surely you will be using your wifes thai bank account ?

----------


## DrAndy

Just open an account and put money in it

----------


## ossierob

Good Luck with your build Terps it will be interesting to follow.  I am in Nakorn Pathom district also like Stevefarang so had to build up a fair bit so we wouldnt go under during floods and ours worked a treat also during the last flood..

----------


## terp80

> Surely you will be using your wifes thai bank account ?


We are not married.  :mid:  I have a K Bank savings account that I can transfer money into from my US bank. I do not recall the specific reason for designating that the money in the account be used solely for the purpose of buying real estate. I have read different things on the internet, and it is not clear to me. I plan on getting a usufruct agreement, prepared by my Thai attorney, to be registered at the land office. The land of course will be in her name. I also have a Bangkok Bank account for foreign money transfers which holds US dollars until I say to convert, but I can only withdraw that money in-person in Thailand, but I need to make payments when I will not be in-country. I may build the house in my name only, but I am not sure about that yet. Any experience doing any of this?   :Thinkerg:

----------


## MrG

Good luck with your build, terp. I'm about a year or two behind you on mine. Just getting the land filled in now to bring it up to grade and saving some sheckles for the next go round.

We're building a single story of about the same square meters. We border a levee and plan to raise the first floor to 1 meter above grade, leaving the area below the house un-filled. No one has ever told me this was a problem, except the wife worried about critters.

Below is a TD link to a picture posting tutorial that I found helpful. Hope you do to.

https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff-on-board/20334-kms-pic-posting-tutorial-with-pics.html

----------


## terp80

> Good Luck with your build Terps it will be interesting to follow.


Thanks Ossie Rob. My thread will sure be more interesting if I can only figure out how to get pics uploaded. [See below.]  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Below is a TD link to a picture posting tutorial


Thanks for the good wishes Mr G.  :Smile:  The tutorial really does seem very helpful, but I am stuck because my pic is "too big." I tried resizing to 800 X 600, but that didn't work. But I'm not sure if I actually resized it or not, but when I clicked "upload," it should have been the smaller size. And when I went back to that pic on my computer, it was the same, large size. It looks like I may have to get one of my sons to help me (isn't this just sad?  :Yell:  ) when I get to the States in a few days.

----------


## DrAndy

> I plan on getting a usufruct agreement, prepared by my Thai attorney, to be registered at the land office.


there have been discussions about this before, probably in the legal section

you don't need an attorney to prepare the usufruct for you, the land office does it all and very cheaply

----------


## DrAndy

> We border a levee and plan to raise the first floor to 1 meter above grade, leaving the area below the house un-filled. No one has ever told me this was a problem, except the wife worried about critters.


she is probably right, snakes love those spaces

----------


## nigelandjan

> The tutorial really does seem very helpful, but I am stuck because my pic is "too big." I tried resizing to 800 X 600, but that didn't work. But I'm not sure if I actually resized it or not, but when I clicked "upload," it should have been the smaller size. And when I went back to that pic on my computer, it was the same, large size.


 Thing is mate I  expect you probably know but a quick check on your camera settings before you take anymore pics just to make sure your shooting at 640+480 jpeg,s before you start is allways a good idea ,, I know in the past in my various pre set modes I have some set at 10ml and it just creates further work to resize em for email etc. 

Good luck with it all looking forward to it ,and BTW please accept my apologies about my assumption on your relationship  :St George:

----------


## DrAndy

> But I'm not sure if I actually resized it or not, but when I clicked "upload," it should have been the smaller size. And when I went back to that pic on my computer, it was the same, large size.


you obviously did not save it in that size (which is the best size)

so resize, save that and try to upload again

----------


## terp80

> snakes love those spaces


 
No matter if I fill the whole lot or not, I think I need to discuss this with the architect before the final plans are drawn. Thanks all.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> you probably know





> please accept my apologies about my assumption on your relationship


Haha. Two wrong assumptions, Nigel! I do not know photography OR construction . . . and no apologies needed.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> you obviously did not save it in that size


You are absolutely right. I am experimenting with the pic I want to use for my TD Avatar: I moved it from My Pictures to a separate folder on my computer and then resized it there. That seemed to work, but now I can't move it from my TD Gallery to where my Avatar should appear under my TD name. Aaargh!!  :Angryfire:  
If nothing else, my stumbling around should provide some entertainment.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

if you want to use a pic as your avavtar, I think you need to make it very small

----------


## terp80

> if you want to use a pic as your avavtar, I think you need to make it very small


Thanks Dr. Andy. Made it 120X90 pixels.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

hooray!

----------


## bushwacker

Dr Andy said, "you don't need an attorney to prepare the usufruct for you, the land office does it all and very cheaply".  I have read this is true, the problem comes when the land office refuses to give you a usufruct because you are not Thai.  I am currently in that position.  The clerk says no, her supervisor says no farang can get one.  

As we wanted to buy several joining building lots, we decided to fight this battle after all the land was purchased.  Not sure how this will turn out .... hope you do not have the same problem.

 :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> The clerk says no, her supervisor says no farang can get one.


they are talking nonsense

the first time I wanted one, they did it without any problem

the second tiem, in a different office, they said it wasn't possible

so I brought the first one to show them!

they then said they could do it and just copied the other one

so try to find someone who has had one done as an example

----------


## draco888

> Just open an account and put money in it


I think he is referring to form Tor Tor 3 so the money can be taken out of Thailand in the future rather than the actual type of bank account.

----------


## DrAndy

oh!  thanks, if that is so

----------


## terp80

This is a laptop test.

----------


## terp80

Help! I cannot reply on my thread from my home computer (". . . message is too short."), but I CAN from my laptop? I am at a loss. Any ideas on how to fix??

----------


## thaicbr

clear your cache on the home computer!

----------


## nigelandjan

Any danger of any pics coming yet mate ?

----------


## terp80

Pic taken on lot, looking toward the cul-de-sac circle (left). The mini-park is to the right and the property line goes almost to the tree slightly to the right of center, forming a point.  http://s16.postimg.org/hn9mwl3px/IMG_2954_2.jpg

----------


## terp80

This shows view from the circle. SWD (sewer) is the right boundary, so "my" land is to the left in the photo. There are no houses to the right and the mini-park is to the left. Behind the community wall in the back is a SWD khlong (creek). http://s16.postimg.org/albpae045/IMG_2957_2.jpg

p.s I'll try to figure out why only the links and not the pics themselves show up.  :Confused:

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## terp80

> clear your cache on the home computer!


That didn't seem to work.  :1zhelp: 

Also, now my PC has no audio. As far as I can tell, everything is plugged in and I changed nothing. I think the computer gods are angry at me for some reason.  :Scool:  So let this post serve as an apology to the computer gods for whatever I may have done in the past.  :Headache:

----------


## nigelandjan

Dunno what your doing with your pics Twerp ,, but if you using Photobucket to upload your pics into ,, simply right click the pic in there you select and select " copy image address " then simply click the little square yellow box ^ up there ,, backspace out the hhtp/ bit first then paste in your Photobucket link ok ?  

Hope that helps mate ,, once you get the hang of it you will be away

----------


## terp80

The right property line goes to the back wall at an angle to the left (not straight back). The camera lens makes the lot seem bigger than it is. With the setbacks and the pointy shape (because of the circle), the buildable portion is not very big. 

http://s16.postimg.org/fmnophwyd/IMG_2958_2.jpg

----------


## nigelandjan



----------


## terp80

> backspace out the hhtp/ bit first


Thanks Nigel, that's where I was going wrong.  :bananaman: 

The big tree on the left is mine. It is quite nice except for a couple of lower branches, which may disappear at some point. The ladder by the SWD (storm water drain) is not on "my" property and neither is the ugly tree.

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

Another look. I'll have to get the community to cover it up. Chok dee.  :Hump:

----------


## terp80

This is the back (community) wall. After I paid the deposite, I spotted some erosion on my side. The khlong behind the wall is fed by the mountains (I think) and is more like a stream. The far side is a cement wall, but my side has only a partial cement wall and the upper part is dirt. That dirt part has eaten under the wall in some places. I have been quoted a price of 25,000 baht to build the upper part with cement block along the 27 meters of "my" portion of the wall. That price seems low to me. Cement panels were too expensive. On rare occasions, the khlong has flooded during the rainy season, but, as far as I can tell from multiple inquiries with long-time residents and with water management people, there has been no water up to the current level of the land. I still plan to raise the land about .5 meters and then the house (1st level) another .6 meters (4 steps at .15 each).

----------


## terp80

This shows the left boundary with the mini-park. The trees may or may not be on the property, but if they are, they stay. To the left of the park, is a lot (just sold) on which a single storey house will be built. I plan to put a terrace and small fish pond on that side of the house, along with mostly glass walls for the living and dining areas facing the mini-park. The master BR will be on that side too.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

This shows the properties to the right. These two lots are unsold (bad fung shui, and I heard there are ghosts there too  :Yell:  ). A tower on the other side of the far wall is owned by an older resort of some type, and it probably has a good view of the Ping River from up there. The river is less than 300 yards from my lot, but there has been no indication that the river itself has caused any flooding there.

----------


## terp80

Thanks mucho for your help Nigel. Isn't it past your bed time in LOS?  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

> Thanks mucho for your help Nigel. Isn't it past your bed time in LOS?


Nice pics terp.

I think Nigel is sitting back the UK, for now.  :Smile: 

Now, if you really want to test your pc skills and your computer's processor, try opening Google Earth to find your plot and then do a screen capture of the area. It will help some of us better understand your plot layout.

Chok dee!

Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

> Thanks mucho for your help Nigel. Isn't it past your bed time in LOS?


Well done mate ,, its a bit of faffing around but we all love picture posts , so now you got the hang of it your away.

Stevo has got it spot on ,, I,m in the UK my friend at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> Help! I cannot reply on my thread from my home computer (". . . message is too short."), but I CAN from my laptop? I am at a loss. Any ideas on how to fix??


It's a browser issue if you're using IE- there's an icon at the top of the page called 'compatibility view'- click it once and that should fix your problem.

It looks like this:

----------


## terp80

That was it; works now! Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## terp80

@ SteveFarang:  Thanks for the compliment Steve. You were right about Nigel being in the UK.  :Smile:  
However, I can't seem to download Google Earth: I click download, and it says "Thank you," but nothing's there.  :Aargh4:  I think I'll go to bed now.

----------


## stevefarang

> @ SteveFarang:  Thanks for the compliment Steve. You were right about Nigel being in the UK.  
> However, I can't seem to download Google Earth: I click download, and it says "Thank you," but nothing's there.  I think I'll go to bed now.


Yes, my experiences with Google Earth have been hit & miss. It downloaded just fine, but sometimes it won't open.
It can also be a challenge finding your property over in Thailand. I know mine was hard to find, since I don't have a street address. I knew some key landmarks and went from there to find it. I've since pinned it so it will zoom right to it.
Supposedly, they update with new pics every 3 years. But I'm still seeing just the raised landfill we put in, before the construction started. I'm hoping the next update of pics will show our house, which would be cool to see from up above.
Be patient !!

Steve

----------


## nigelandjan

Blimey ! I had to read that bit again on how much your gonna raise your land ,,, I thought you was gonna have a csatle in the sky 555  :Smile: 

  mabe 0.5 metres  ,, mind you thats not much ,, lets hope that klong dont fill up too much !

----------


## terp80

Test from PC.

----------


## terp80

> Blimey ! I had to read that bit again on how much your gonna raise your land ,,, I thought you was gonna have a csatle in the sky 555 mabe 0.5 metres ,, mind you thats not much ,, lets hope that klong dont fill up too much !


Haha. Yeah Nigel, .5 meters - not 5 meters.  :Very Happy:  I suppose it is taking a bit of a chance, but I think a total of 1.3 meters (I forgot .2 m black dirt) above the present level is OK.  :mid: 

While I'm thinking about it, how much black dirt should I add for the garden?  :Confused:

----------


## nigelandjan

If you mean topsoil by the term black dirt ,, then its up to you how much you really thing of your garden I suppose  ,, I like to grow veg and fruit etc so I will be using a fair bit ,, but I shall put in in raised beds as my days of digging over acres of ground are over

----------


## Loombucket

That looks like a nice spot for a house terp. Now that you have worked out how to put some pictures up, I am looking forward to watching the building work commence.

----------


## terp80

> That looks like a nice spot for a house terp. Now that you have worked out how to put some pictures up, I am looking forward to watching the building work commence.


Thanks Loombucket. I am back in the US now. So there may not be any more pics of the site for a while. I'm going to buy a home architectural design program to play with so I can work out the design that is now just a vague idea in my head. I go back to LOS in September  :Smile:  and will meet with a couple of architects [and builders] when I get back up to CM soon thereafter. I will try to put up some drawings/plans if I can, so you experienced (and not so experienced) guys can offer ideas or suggestions.   :smilie_clap:

----------


## nigelandjan

^ All the best mate ,, I shall be over Oct or Nov to start our little build so may come up to CM area to pop in and see how your doing ,, I have a couple of mates who live over that way so I will be in the area some time or another

----------


## terp80

^ Thanks Nigel. Any time. I will still have to find a place to rent relatively close, between CM and Don Kaew, while I build. But I'm always available through TD. I will also try to confer with Dr. Andy in CM as well, since he has local building experience.  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

I haven't abandoned ship. I am trying to obtain financing here  :Unitedstates: , as interest rates are much better, plus I don't qualify for financing in the LOS (for any number of reasons). I hope to refi my house here at 2.5% if everything goes well.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Financing process is proceeding along OK so far. In the meantime, I have ordered the design program ChiefArchitect to play with. It seems pretty complex, but I'll keep at it, and hopefully come up with a house design I can turn over to the professionals in CM.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

good luck with that!

I hope the program can help you with layout and good "feng shui"

----------


## terp80

Haha. Thanks Dr. Andy. Maybe I should get a feng shui app.  :Laugh:  I do know that my lot has "bad feng shui," but I also know there are design changes I can make. I'll go to the library here and get some books. I certainly don't believe the mumbo jumbo parts, but there are some really good design principles behind a lot of it, and that's what I hope to get out of it.  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Haha. Thanks Dr. Andy. Maybe I should get a feng shui app.  I do know that my lot has "bad feng shui," but I also know there are design changes I can make. I'll go to the library here and get some books. I certainly don't believe the mumbo jumbo parts, but there are some really good design principles behind a lot of it, and that's what I hope to get out of it.


I didn't know we farangs were allowed to borrow books from the library? I've been to Bangkok a few times and in the big shopping mall (forgot the name) they have an English book shop with ~500 architecture books. Quite expensive books, the book I wanted to buy was 4000B but I didn't have the money  :Confused: 

If you want to make a nice render you should try sketchup for modeling (because it's easy) and indigo renderer for the actually rendering. That's if you want to have a render of course.

----------


## DrAndy

> Haha. Thanks Dr. Andy. Maybe I should get a feng shui app.  I do know that my lot has "bad feng shui," but I also know there are design changes I can make. I'll go to the library here and get some books. I certainly don't believe the mumbo jumbo parts, but there are some really good design principles behind a lot of it, and that's what I hope to get out of it.



Yes, I was sort of joking about FS but all most of it is is good common sense and design

a lot of mumbo jumbo has been introduced by it's practitioners to make money but the principles are good

Working with a difficult bit of land and building a successful house has its own satisfactions

----------


## terp80

> I didn't know we farangs were allowed to borrow books from the library? I've been to Bangkok a few times and in the big shopping mall (forgot the name) they have an English book shop with ~500 architecture books. Quite expensive books, the book I wanted to buy was 4000B but I didn't have the money 
> 
> If you want to make a nice render you should try sketchup for modeling (because it's easy) and indigo renderer for the actually rendering. That's if you want to have a render of course.


Thanks Koetjeka. "Here" is currently the US. My county library system is very good, so no shortage of feng shui books. You're right, English language books are crazy expensive in Thailand.  :Yikes:  That's why I will bring about 5-10 books back with me when I return in September. 

I tried Sketchup already and couldn't make it work, so I guess there may not be that much hope for me.  :smiley laughing:  But, at least I now have plenty of time to play with "Home Designer." Plus, I only have to learn one program.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Yes, I was sort of joking about FS but all most of it is is good common sense and design a lot of mumbo jumbo has been introduced by it's practitioners to make money but the principles are good Working with a difficult bit of land and building a successful house has its own satisfactions


The land is at the end of a small cul-de-sac, which, as I understand it, is regarded like a dead end, and so is "bad FS." I think that "problem" can be solved by putting the front door at the car port and not directly in the front. That way the bad chi (or whatever  :Saevil: ) cannot come flying up the street and fly into my front door.  :Tragedy:  Also the position of the entrance gate could be offset a bit. 

I can understand how centuries of practical experience would lead to the conclusion that you should not build a house at the end of anything which requires a change in direction (of horses, vehicles, boats, etc.) to avoid striking the house.  :Biggrin:  So hopefully I'll be OK. :mid:

----------


## MrG

HGTV Ultimate is what I use. As I remember about 75 US dollars. Not too fancy, not too plain. It worked for me, and I wanted a clear drawing to scale that you could visualize. The value depends on what you want it to do for you, and how finished the architects want the plans you hand them. I'm no expert on building in Thailand...far from it, but I think the Architects have to redraw the plans to spec. before they submit them for permits, so HGTV might be worth looking into.

----------


## DrAndy

All those programs are quite fun, once you have slogged through the learning process, but not really essential

I just do my drawings  with paper and pencil (and eraser!) and let the architect/draughtsman do the hard work

----------


## MrG

That's how my wife does it, then hands it to me to draw on the computer. 
HGTV doesn't have too bad of a learning curve, and it does allow you to to have 3D views rendered. Mainly, it lets me add windows/furniture/appliances to scale so I get a better idea of dimensions.

----------


## DrAndy

true, I am not saying they are useless, they do give some idea of scale etc, just that I can't be bothered with them...and I like my paper and pencil versions

----------


## terp80

Thanks guys, but I now have the HomeDesigner program. At least I have plenty of time to go through all 494 pages  :Confused:  of the instruction booklet. I've already tried drawing plans on paper, and I think this program will help, because I'm going to have keep my area to about 190 s.m. and try to fit more rooms, etc. than I'll really have space for. This way, I can move walls a bit here and there and play with various things to end up with the best configuration I can. Then I'll take my plans to a pro and discuss what changes he thinks need to be made before he prepares the working sets of plans, which need to be approved by the powers that be :yerman: . I'll try to post my preliminary plans for your suggestions at some point; hopefully within a month (or two :smiley laughing: ).

----------


## Racin

Flash Earth may be an alternative to Google Earth in places. They seem to have newer updates on their maps.

----------


## terp80

Thanks Racin. And thanks for the PM. I'll keep that info for when I am ready. Certainly curious as to his pricing, but I guess I find out when I return to CM.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> I've already tried drawing plans on paper, and I think this program will help, because I'm going to have keep my area to about 190 s.m. and try to fit more rooms, etc. than I'll really have space for.


If you get too involved with the process of the program, it is easy to lose sight of the "flow" of the home

How you want to live and what you do, all personal and particular to yourselves

----------


## terp80

> If you get too involved with the process of the program, it is easy to lose sight of the "flow" of the home


Funny you should mention that. I was thinking the exact same thing after I drew my first basic plan.  :Shock:  I hope the 3D feature helps me get a better sense of that. We'll see. I won't be wedded to whatever I come up with and will discuss everything in detail with the architect, whoever that ends up to be. Also FS, is pretty big on that too, so maybe I'll get some good ideas from those books  :Scratchchin: - got to get to the library soon.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

I really like going around old houses, wherever they may be

some fantastic ideas and they can influence your later plans

Chinese Shop houses, Turkish courtyards, Spanish/Moroccan patios, Egyptian rooftop terraces, Arab style ancient houses with great big walls hiding the beauty within etc etc

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> If you get too involved with the process of the program, it is easy to lose sight of the "flow" of the home
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I was thinking the exact same thing after I drew my first basic plan.  I hope the 3D feature helps me get a better sense of that. We'll see. I won't be wedded to whatever I come up with and will discuss everything in detail with the architect, whoever that ends up to be. Also FS, is pretty big on that too, so maybe I'll get some good ideas from those books - got to get to the library soon.


It might be true for some or most people but from my personal view I think it's a lot more efficient to design with a computer (or at least use a drawing tablet). I've been raised using computers since I was 4 or 5 (commodore 64 time with a tape recorder or huge floppy). I've done everything with it and will keep doing everything with it, it's like second nature. At school I always liked to draw pictures but everything I created was poorly drawn  :rofl:  

I sometimes ask myself how the heck I ever passed sketching and drawing classes at university but I actually had pretty good grades for it somehow. 






> I really like going around old houses, wherever they may be
> 
> some fantastic ideas and they can influence your later plans
> 
> Chinese Shop houses, Turkish courtyards, Spanish/Moroccan patios, Egyptian rooftop terraces, Arab style ancient houses with great big walls hiding the beauty within etc etc


Very true, one needs to get his inspiration from somewhere. I always like to take a closer look at old/fascinating constructions to learn from them. When I'm going to the border for my 90 day check, I usually take my camera with me to take some photo's along the way for review purposes.

----------


## DrAndy

> sketching and drawing classes at university


blimey, was that a Thai uni?

or do you mean Art College?

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Koetjeka
> 
>  sketching and drawing classes at university
> 
> 
> blimey, was that a Thai uni?
> 
> or do you mean Art College?


Nope, Dutch' best university. Luckily it was only 1 drawing and 2 sketching classes during the first year, haha. they were mandatory because 75% of the students will study Architecture later. Sketching is not as easy as one might think.

//edit: I can imagine that people who actually study to become an architect will have to draw and sketch a lot more.

----------


## DrAndy

ah, OK I understand what you mean now, sorry

we had to do some of that at school for our architecture course, visiting famous houses and drawing some of the features

----------


## terp80

> I've been raised using computers since I was 4 or 5


Well then, that makes a lot of sense.  :Smile:  When I was 4 or 5 my technology consisted of Crayons and pencil and paper. Oh, and a rotary dial telephone and a radio.  :Lmao: 

I really like the architecture software, but I am a bit slow at it - at least for now. If I had to design a house in a week, I would just make a bunch of drawings with pencil *and* *eraser,* but this is more fun, and I have the time. Plus, the 3D, walk thru camera, paint/materials, etc. features are cool. 

My biggest restrictions are money (no surprise there  :Frown: - 2.3Mbaht) and size (footprint less than 100 s.m.). The HOA restrictions are it must be 2 stories and have a green tile roof: no problem there.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> My biggest restrictions are money (no surprise there - 2.3Mbaht) and size (footprint less than 100 s.m.).


the size  may seem smallish for a family house but as a lot of living is done outside in Thailand, a large terrace area makes up for that

BBQ on one side, large table, a few benches, whatever..


if you have the room, get a solid steel base made up and get the local stone men to deliver a massive slice of marble to sit on it

----------


## terp80

Thanks for the suggestion Dr. A. The whole house will be about 190 s. m., but once the carport is subtracted, that leaves *very* little space on the 1st floor (maybe 50 s.m.  :Bigeyes: ) to put in a living and dining area, western kitchen, a powder room (1/2 bath), and a laundry room (for washing, ironing, and hanging clothes @ GF's request). There will be a small Thai kitchen in back near the Thai kitchen and laundry room. On the left side will be mostly window walls and French doors to a future patio. The 2 car carport will be on the right. I would like to have 2 m. eaves overhang all around.  :mid:   :Smile:

----------


## terp80

:Smile:  I will be back in CM before the 1st of October and will be looking for a quality builder who can speak English. Building a 2 storey house in Don Kaeo - about 190 s.m. @ around 13k baht (+/-). I will buy fixtures later myself. I am in no rush, but would definitely like to start before the end of the year. Any suggestions or referrals will be greatly appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

How much did you pay for the land?... Were there significant discounts for the Feng Shui & Ghosts issues?  :Smile: 

One assumes a few well placed mirrors and a properly designed Spirit House and you are good to go right?...

----------


## terp80

> How much did you pay for the land?... Were there significant discounts for the Feng Shui & Ghosts issues? 
> 
> One assumes a few well placed mirrors and a properly designed Spirit House and you are good to go right?...


 
The 118 t.w. land is a bit less than B1.6m, including taxes, etc., and there is water, sewer, and electric at the site. It is within a small, gated community close to the Ping River. 

I can surely do some Feng Shui countermeasures, but those 6 spirit houses at Suvarnabhumi Airport did not protect the Thai Airways flight, so I don't have as much faith in them as the airport director seems to have. :P

----------


## neil22646

Building doesn't have to be a headache but you do need to do some research. I can help direct you if you want. Send me a PM

----------


## terp80

Dr. Andy, would you please send me a PM, as I am unable to do it. Thanks!

----------


## terp80

I am back in CM and we will settle on the land in a couple weeks. Then it's on to the task of finding a quality builder (and architect).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Thanks to Dr. Andy and his lovely wife for having lunch and inviting me to check out their house in CM. Quite amazing really: Has a lot of character, something not usually found in a new house. Great central location plus splendid views of Doi Suthep from the top deck (complete with [non]-lap pool! Impressive build; congratulations to you both.  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

thanks for that, and the lunch, very nice

and now, as discussed, your priority is to decide what you want, do some rough sketches and take them to your architect of choice and let him play with them

his experience may lead to some alteratioons that will save money and time

then he can draw up the plans which can be given to builders for their estimates

and also to the local government land office for their approval

----------


## terp80

My pleasure Dr. Andy; and right you are. I'm in the process of speaking with several farangs and Thais about their builds, will draw up some sketches, and will get with a couple architects to see who I want to use. Thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## Dead Metal

Hope you have a good camera, looking forward to this build.

----------


## terp80

Thanks dead metal. I guess I have a decent enough camera. Just have to remember how to upload the pics once I take them.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stevefarang

> Thanks dead metal. I guess I have a decent enough camera. Just have to remember how to upload the pics once I take them.



The photos have to put somewhere on the internet. You can't link them from your computer. 

Just set up an account over on photobucket. Then it's easy to just copy them over to here.

Steve

----------


## terp80

Thanks Steve. 

We settled on the land this past week. She has the chanote title, and I have a [lifetime] usufruct. Now I am talking to various architects and to people re builders. Will probably make a decision on the architect first and then on the builder, but we'll see.  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Thanks Steve. 
> 
> We settled on the land this past week. She has the chanote title, and I have a [lifetime] usufruct. Now I am talking to various architects and to people re builders. Will probably make a decision on the architect first and then on the builder, but we'll see.


Do you really need an architect?

----------


## terp80

I do. I want one who has built to "farang standards" (f/s) in the CM area. The builder needs to speak English or needs to have built to f/s in this area - so that I can actually see their work.  :10:

----------


## terp80

OK. Have finally retained an architect who can speak English, and we are starting to develop the plans. There is also an estimate in the works to build a concrete/block wall below the existing back (north) wall where dirt has been slowly eroded out when the "khlong" (really a culvert) gets high when it rains heavily in the mountains. The erosion has taken away the two cement markers at the wall, so the northwestern and northeastern corners are approximate. Obviously, at some point I have to get the Land Office out there to actually survey it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Below is a photo of the outside of the north wall, showing the erosion underneath. I do not know the depth or size of the base of the columns. Plus, I am not sure if the erosion was from the ground on my land down to the "khlong" or if it was from periods of high water in the "khlong." The "khlong" is actually a stream or creek which originates in the mountains to the west. Currently, it is only a few inches deep.

----------


## terp80

[Test]

----------


## terp80

The ground level on the other side is about at the top of the first course of blocks. It will probably be about another block higher after all the building and landscaping is completed. Right now, you can look directly down into the "khlong" along most of that back (north) wall. Some areas of that back wall have had no erosion problems. The wall has been in place for maybe 10+ years. The wall is still vertical along its length.

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

My question is: What would be the best way to remedy this situation without spending my house-build budget. BTW, this area was covered up by yard debris so that there was no problem visible at the time we walked the property. I discovered it after I had put my deposit down. The property owner (a BKK company) refused to do any remedial work, and since I like everything else about the land, it's down to me. There is no access to the "khlong" from the other side, as there are older Thai houses all along it. There is no rush to do anything, but I think something should be done. Any suggestions for the cheapest method to do an adequate fix?  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

No suggestions? Maybe I should have said what I did, then I would probably get lots of people telling me I did it wrong.  :smiley laughing:  Well OK then: I'm going to build a base of rebar and concrete and put blocks up to the current base. Backfill with some pebbles and a little top soil on top. Plus a few blue pipes through the blocks to drain ground water into the "khlong."

----------


## BaitongBoy

Sounds like a fair plan...

----------


## terp80

> Sounds like a fair plan...


Thanks BB. I'm thinking that the existing ground on my side is stable enough, as it is not fill and has been there for at least 10 years and maybe much more. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

:Smile:  Well, finally have the plans approved by the Or Bor Tor. House will be a bit larger and much more expensive than initially planned. Now about 205 sq. meters, plus a large patio and fish pond. The original house budget was 2.2 M baht, but now comes in at 2.8 M baht, less finished kitchen and some other stuff. So probably close to 3.1 M baht to complete. Unfortunately, I will now have to hit up my retirement fund to finish the house, but I realize I won't be happy with less of a house, now that it appears this will be my (our) permanent home. I'll have to rent my TH in the States too. I will post pics of the plans soon. The builder will be my architect. He speaks English well, understands what I want, has experience building for farangs, and did a great set of plans. All materials (and labor too) have gone up significantly in the last year in CM what with all the construction going on. Today the crew will lay out the lines on the land and we plan on the 1st post rite next week at some auspicious time.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Good stuff looking forward to your build and the pictures of it.
 :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Thanks BKKBill. BTW, where are some other tutorials on uploading photos. I tried the main one, but couldn't upload because my photos needed to be resized smaller. I did that (at least went through the process), but I still couldn't make it work.  :Confused:  It's been so long I forgot!!  :Doh:  Thanks for any help!

----------


## Wasp

> Thanks BKKBill. BTW, where are some other tutorials on uploading photos. I tried the main one, but couldn't upload because my photos needed to be resized smaller. I did that (at least went through the process), but I still couldn't make it work.  It's been so long I forgot!!  Thanks for any help!


You have already posted some good photos on the previous page .

But if you want some help ....... apparently my steps are not the speediest but I have only used this way and it works ........

Posting Photos .

..... I had this difficulty too and needed a dummies step by step guide .

So........ I use Photoshop to make my photos maybe 60kb and then ----

1. Put your photos into Photobucket .

2. Go to the Photobucket Library and find whichever photo you want to put into TD .

3. Double Left-Click in that photo and it will come up as a big photo .

3. Single Right-Click inside that large photo . It will give you several Options .
One of them is " Copy image URL " ............. Single Left-click on that .

4. Now go to Teakdoor . You'll be writing some message and at the top of the writing box find for the little Postcard . It's got a mountain and a stamp on it .

5. Single Left Click on that Postcard .
It will have " http:/ /" highlighted in blue . Press Delete so that goes away . And now press Ctrl V together . A string of text will appear there.

6. Press OK ...... and that's it .

In your message you won't see a photo . You'll just see a line of text . It's the URL for your photo . But when you finish your message and SUBMIT you'll then see your message and the photo .

Bettyboo taught me this .


Wasp

----------


## Bettyboo

Bloody Nora, 6 pages and no pics yet... You trying to beat my record or what???  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

> In your message you won't see a photo . You'll just see a line of text . It's the URL for your photo . But when you finish your message and SUBMIT you'll then see your message and the photo .
> 
> Bettyboo taught me this .
> 
> 
> Wasp


If in doubt click _Preview Post_ to check your picture then if all is good _Submit reply_

----------


## stevefarang

> Thanks BKKBill. BTW, where are some other tutorials on uploading photos. I tried the main one, but couldn't upload because my photos needed to be resized smaller. I did that (at least went through the process), but I still couldn't make it work.  It's been so long I forgot!!  Thanks for any help!


It's even easier than what Wasp suggested.

Step 1: Set up a photobucket account. You can even make a library of folders, maybe call one folder, "House_Chiang Mai" or something like that.

Step 2: Upload your photos to that specific folder. If you don't say the name of the folder, then Photobucket will load to your general folder or bucket (as they call it).

Step 3: Open that folder and admire all your little pictures. As you move your mouse over each one, you will see a little gear like symbol appear on the upper right hand corner of each photo. 

Step 4: When that gear symbol appears, you will see 6 options. Select "Get Links" with your left mouse button. A box will drop down and you will see a series of options. Select IMG Codes line with your left mouse button. This will automatically copy the code and url that you need to post the picture.

Step 5: Come to your post on TeakDoor and wherever you want to post the picture, right click your mouse and select Paste or just push the buttons "CTRL" & "v" on your keyboard. Initially, you will see a bunch of gobblygook. But select "Preview Post" button below and you will see a preview of your post, including your picture. This way, you can be sure you are using the correct picture.

Step 6: Submit post and enjoy the adulation of fellow TD'ers in admiring your fine photography skills.

Here's a typical pic, from my photobucket account, as an example.




It's really quite easy.

Steve

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

> You have already posted some good photos on the previous page .


BettyBoo, I forgot what I did before - after all it's been 3 months, and I am old.  :Sorry1:  Wasp thanks for your help! I followed Stevefarang's steps, and I think they work easier. Thanks Stevefrang and BKKBill. 

This is the 2nd floor plan. 3 BR's and 2 FB's with center hall. I'll have to figure out what to do with the very large MBR suite after it's built. The bed will go against the wall on the right.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I forgot what I did before - after all it's been 3 months, and I am old.


We're all old and senile here, so you're in good company...  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work.

----------


## stevefarang

It looks like you've got you a big window looking out from the MBR tub, but all the bedroom windows look tiny. Am I reading this right ?

Be sure you put an electrical outlet on each wall of every room. I hate how the Thais will have one plug in a room and then use an electrical strip and extension cords for everything in the room.
I'm also a fan of ceiling fans in each room. I think it helps circulate the air, especially when the a/c is on.
Multiple down lights in each room, maybe arranged with 2 lights per switch so you have some flexibility in lighting.

Are you using Q-Con block ? I'm really impressed by it in our house. Our south facing wall does not get hot at all. I'm sure it would be a different story if it was the standard red brick.

I like the 2 sinks in your MBR. That's something I might change/add in a year or so.

Steve

----------


## BKKBILL

Thanks for persevering looks like a mighty fine house.

----------


## terp80

> We're all old and senile here, so you're in good company...


Thanks Bettyboo. I feel better already.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> all the bedroom windows look tiny. Am I reading this right ?





> but all the bedroom windows look tiny. Am I reading this right ?


I think these elevations show the windows better. The main living areas for me and "wife" have a lot of windows. The other [bed?]rooms only have one decent sized window each. The two smaller windows would have a bed between them. But we probably will have only one guest BR. The two other rooms will serve as an office and 1st floor laundry room for now. 

QCon on outside walls. Electric outlets all over (but still maybe not enough?). Fans in all 4 "BR's" and in living room.

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

Better front elevation showing the fish pond on the left side.

----------


## terp80

1st day of digging! The skeleton of an equipment shed is in the front left. I think the sand and gravel is for the bases. I was sorry that the three nice mango trees in the rear had to go.  :Sad2:  :Disappointed:

----------


## terp80

The obligatory spirit house w/ M150, etc. I hope the spirits don't mind no actual house (yet?). It is the dry season, so don't need a roof.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

I was curious to see what the ground was really like. Looks pretty solid, not much clay at all. I may add just a couple truck loads (10 cm or so) to fill in the low spots and even the land, then some nice topsoil (din dam) after the house is complete.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Wife decided we did not need a monk or any phu yai to do the ceremony for us. I agree: it's always better to speak directly with the powers that be. So here we are, with the foreman, preparing the 1st post foundation hole.

----------


## terp80

Here is the offering table, minus the whiskey, soft drinks, etc. that were added later.

----------


## terp80

Pouring the first foundation footing. It looked a little wet to me, but I was assured that CPAC had prepped it at 240kg per cubit, which was supposed to be correct. I guess I have to trust my builder, as I sure don't no what I'm doing.  :rolleyes5:

----------


## terp80

This was taken around 4 pm. You can see that the western half is in the shade. That is the side with the patio and fish pond and most of the glass.

----------


## terp80

Today, the 2 foremen explained that the concrete mix was 240 ksc as CPAC standard, and that CPAC takes samples and later tests them to assure that the concrete is strong enough. I can see that the current mixes could not pass a slump test. QUESTIONS: If they plastic wrap the concrete well, etc., will I be OK? If I insist now (half way through) that future mixes pass a slump test, will that adversely affect anything? Suggestions?

----------


## terp80

When I got there today, I saw that they had removed the forms, and there were 2 problems: one column had rebar that was off-center to the point where the rebar was showing a little. The other column had a gravelly appearance for about 40 cm starting from the bottom up. I took photos but, unfortunately not with my decent camera, so I can't post them.  :Pat:  Fortunately, my architect/builder was there, and we decided to completely redo those two columns. The foreman said the gravel effect was because the 1st pour out of the CPAC truck was too dry. There was no excuse/explanation for the rebar showing.  :Headache:  :Headache: 

Redoing the column with the poor bottom portion.



Redoing the one with the exposed rebar.

----------


## terp80

The plan is to backfill now and then to add water to help the dirt to settle. The concrete will continue to cure underground. Is there any problem with this? Here is the land partially backfilled.

----------


## terp80

So all of a sudden, I look over to see the backhoe guy out of the backhoe trying to straighten the 6-pack rebar which he accidentally knocked over when he whacked the top 15-20 cm of a big column.  :Crying:  The crew were able to straighten the rebar, but I'm not sure how the strength has been affected. The foreman says no problem, but we all know that story. Here's a pic where you can see the damage to the concrete as well.  :Headache:  I'll speak with my architect/builder tomorrow after he has seen it.

----------


## terp80

The crew went ahead and repoured the top of the damaged column, and it looked OK, plus my architect could not come, so I let it go.  :Dunno: 

And the CPAC men (4 guys) came ahead of the truck to perform a slump test. Here are some pics. Here one guy mixes the concrete prior to the test. To no one's apparent embarrassment, two large rocks (bigger than baseballs!) came out; they were not included in the sample.  :mid:

----------


## terp80

Getting ready to lift it very carefully.  :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

Viola!!

----------


## terp80

"Slumped" 9 cm from 30 cm, which was just within the limit. It looked OK to me; better than the other day.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80

Then they made 3 cubes with the same batch and left them sitting there. At some point they pick them up and take them to the CPAC facility. After 28 days, they strength test them, and if they pass, the concrete is "certified." My question was, "What happens if the samples do not pass?" This was met with much good humor and laughter.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

Pouring the carport beams from the baby concrete truck.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The head crew guy using the vibrator on the beams.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Viola!!


I knew someone who played one of those...

----------


## terp80

> I knew someone who played one of those...


Haha.  :smiley laughing:  It was getting late, and I was (old and) tired.  :Pat:

----------


## terp80

Re the work crew: apparently they are Burmese, and they speak Thai, but their accents make it hard for me to tell just how well. Although they are not always the same group, they seem to be good workers. The foreman is Thai and he speaks fair English, although there are some things he cannot explain. My Thai is rudimentary at best (preschool), but I try, and at least I think they appreciate that.  :Speechless: 

My function is to do quality control. For, example, yesterday, when they were forming up the beams, some areas had rebar touching the forms. I went around trying to insert spacers. I don't know if they would have caught this before the pour or not, but since they didn't with some of the footings, I'm not so sure. I also point out things to the foreman, who then addresses them with the crew. Even though I have no construction experience, there are things that I know from reading these building blogs that I can ask about and/or correct. And for that, I am grateful to all before me who have blogged their builds.  :Notworthy:   :Notworthy:

----------


## terp80

Was going to have a little party for my birthday at the site this afternoon, but since I found out most of the crew are going to Immigration today, I will postpone it. I will need more time to import enough candles anyway.  :Rolleyes:  They can't work on Sundays per moo baan rules.

----------


## katie23

^ Happy birthday, terp! May you have more blessings, happiness and a stress-free build! Cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Happy birthday, terp! May you have more blessings, happiness and a stress-free build! Cheers!


Thanks mucho Katie. Stress-free? We can only hope! Choke dee to me.  :rofl:

----------


## terp80

Had a small downpour last evening, so I will go take some pics later today.  :Tongue2:

----------


## terp80

Looks like it never rained - maybe it didn't there.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

They took the forms off after one day. Had a small backhoe come in and fill the carport and front steps area. Also leveled the land better and dug out the area for the fish pond filter.

----------


## terp80

The concrete fix on the damaged column looks awfully weak. You can see two cracks in the upper corners, and I think a good whack will dislodge that whole section. It was hand-mixed with no reinforcement. I'll ask my architect about it.   :Headache:

----------


## terp80

Another shot of the "fix."  :Banghead:

----------


## terp80

A shot of the tree which the driver of the large backhoe whacked the other day. I may lose that one trunk, but we'll have to wait and see. If I do lose it, it won't be a big deal as far as shade goes.  :Disappointed:

----------


## terp80

They will redo the fix on the column and add stronger rebar to it.  :Smile:  You can see where they demolished it to the right of the tools on the ground. And they are starting to form up the 1st level beams.

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

Water meter installed this morning - a bit earlier than the 7 days they said it might take.  :Smile:  The deposit was 8,900 baht.

----------


## terp80

My architect/builder must have felt sorry for me, as my wife was in BKK on my birthday, so he took me out to dinner with his wife and young son to a very nice restaurant atop a hotel in CM. Had a band too. The air had cleared because of the earlier rain, and the view of the city and Doi Suthep was fantastic. A bottle of red wine, some farang food (fetuccini Bolognese) for me, nice pork rib and fish dishes. The two Thai dishes were delicious, and the fetuccini was just good. After dinner, he arranged for the staff to bring out a birthday cake, which only had about 1/3 of the proper number of candles. He said that was the biggest package they had.  :Lmao:  All in all, a beautiful night with him and his lovely wife and little hyper son and much appreciated by me.  :Cool:  I forgot my camera, so no pics now. 

And then to top that off, this morning the crew foremen gave me a birthday present at the site.  :Smile:  Again, very thoughtful, and here is a pic:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Water meter installed this morning - a bit earlier than the 7 days they said it might take.  The deposit was 8,900 baht.


Considering the pipes come out of the ground straight and have right angles it was 8,900 baht well spent!

----------


## terp80

Thanks BKKevin. So far, I've been impressed with the service at the various government places in Mae Rim and with the Don Kaew Or Bor Tor.  :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

jeez this has to be the longest build i've come across, when do you expect the job finished 2020?

----------


## terp80

> jeez this has to be the longest build i've come across, when do you expect the job finished 2020?


Considering that the building started about two weeks ago, those other builds you've come across must have been really fast.  :bananaman:

----------


## Yasojack

The thread started 29.4.13

 :Smile:

----------


## terp80

We had an hour or more of good rain and wind yesterday afternoon. The dirt got packed down a bit, which is good for the carport, as that will be a concrete slab on the dirt. And this is today's progress framing the 1st level beams.

----------


## terp80

Making the spacers to keep the rebar away from the forms. Like making a large flat cake.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Today's progress working on the 1st level beams:

----------


## Wasp

I've got to read this Thread properly .

It looks like a substantial bit of building goin on 'ere . :mid: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> I've got to read this Thread properly . It looks like a substantial bit of building goin on 'ere .


Please do. The first part is a little slow, what with all the buying the land stuff. I went back to the States for a while, arranged financing there, and came back in October. Finally settled on an architect and spent a lot of time working out the details, etc. Worked up final, complete plans which then had to be approved by the Or Bor Tor. Finally started the build a couple weeks ago, and things are rolling along now. Thanks Wasp  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Just back from the land/house, but I forgot to take pics.  :Pat:  Today they put up most of the beam forms. One of the beams was not horizontal - off by about 5-6 cms over a 4 meter span. While I went off for a bit they fixed it. But no one would tell me what they did, and damn if I could tell what they did.  :Saroll:  At any rate, tomorrow I will take some pics. The concrete is coming later in the afternoon, so I'll have some photos of the pour.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Lovely bit of formwork there, Terp...  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Thanks BettyBoo. I'll have some more pics this evening.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Here, the forms are just about ready for the pour. The architect/builder came and did a detailed check to make sure there was proper clearance between the wood forms and the rebar. Earlier, I had checked and had found about 10 places, but he found an additional 10 places I missed.  :mid:

----------


## terp80

Today, we had a big crane in addition to the concrete truck. Here, the concrete (240ksc) goes into the [whatever the thing is called  :Confused: ] attached to the crane.

----------


## terp80

The pour getting underway. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The guy in the green/black shirt is operating the vibrator. He basically followed the pour, but didn't vibrate the concrete constantly - it was supposed to be "just enough."  :Wiggle:

----------


## terp80

This shot shows the crane. Also shows the bucket work to even the pour.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Waiting for the next batch. The guy in the brown t-shirt smoothing the concrete is the head of the crew (not the building foreman). This crew is doing the structural work. There will be another crew for walls, etc.

----------


## terp80

The pour is finished about 5:30 because the CPAC truck was an hour late.

----------


## terp80

Architect/builder treated the crew to drinks after a hot, muggy day of hard work and overtime to boot. They bought some [cheap] Chinese whisky. The lone female (wife of one of the crew) did not partake, so she is not in the pic with them. Good work crew.  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

Looking good terp. I hope it keeps moving along smoothly !

Steve

----------


## terp80

Thanks Steve. Me too.  :Nervous:

----------


## terp80

No new pics today. Work crew let go early, as there was nothing much more for them to do while the forms remain on. So they have a bit of a "long weekend" after a good week's work.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Went by this morning and (I was wrong) they had in fact started the forms for the 1st level columns.  :Smile:  While I was there, I went ahead and watered all of the beams (at least the tops). Even at about 11:00 am, some of the house has shade. And it will get more shade as the day goes on.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

There are three separate builds in my moo baan, all started about the same time. Here are two photos of one, a single story house, which seems to have the roof structure resting on top of a couple columns - or rather the 4 rebars atop the columns. Is this normal? Will they add some support later? Again, this is NOT my house.  :Speechless:

----------


## BKKBILL

It is quite common to pour short then add concrete to make up the difference.

Everything seems to be progressing as it should.

----------


## terp80

> It is quite common to pour short then add concrete to make up the difference.


Thanks BKKBill. It sure looks strange.  :Eyecrazy:  

It's not my house, but if I see it in my build, I guess I won't panic. But I will ask them to make sure the additional concrete is well-reinforced.  :Paranoid:

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by BKKBILL
> 
> It is quite common to pour short then add concrete to make up the difference.
> 
> 
> Thanks BKKBill. It sure looks strange.It's not my house, but if I see it in my build, I guess I won't panic. But I will ask them to make sure the additional concrete is well-reinforced.





You know Terp .... these accidents that you've had .... and the small faults that you come across ..... are making this a very informative Thread .

I'm enjoying it .


Wasp

----------


## terp80

> You know Terp .... these accidents that you've had .... and the small faults that you come across ..... are making this a very informative Thread . I'm enjoying it .


Glad to be of service Wasp.  :Smile:  Afterall, that's what these blogs are for. I learned an awful lot from all the other blogs I read before starting my build. I just hope these blips continue to be minor.  :mid:

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> You know Terp .... these accidents that you've had .... and the small faults that you come across ..... are making this a very informative Thread . I'm enjoying it .
> 
> 
> Glad to be of service Wasp.  Afterall, that's what these blogs are for. I learned an awful lot from all the other blogs I read before starting my build. I just hope these blips continue to be minor.




But BIG blips are more entertaining !!!!

*

----------


## terp80

Here are the progress shots for today.  :Smile:  The concrete truck is scheduled for tomorrow at 1:00p to do the columns. One of the two building foremen is watering the beams at the end of the day. The beams were watered three times today. Some of them are in the shade most of the day, but it IS hot up here in CM.  :Angryfire:

----------


## 9999

Nice comprehensive thread Terp. We'll be doing another build shortly and this time I want to take a hands on approach like yourself so these threads are golden. Cheers. If it turns out well I might get the name of your builder and crew (we're in the same neck of the woods).

----------


## terp80

Today, they started on the fish pond. Although the building crew thinks it's a swimming pool.  :Haha:  Who knows, the more I think about it, the better that sounds. :Laugh2:  

But one thing I did notice: where the little walkway over the narrow part of the pond is, the beam is 40 cm, which will make it impossible for the water depth to be 50 cm throughout. I had a heck of a time trying to explain myself to the foremen, but finally, they got it. We will discuss this with the architect tomorrow. The crew suggested cutting and removing the beams over that portion of the pond.  :Thinkerg:  We'll have to wait and see.  :Shrug:

----------


## juehoe

> It is quite common to pour short then add concrete to make up the difference.
> 
> Everything seems to be progressing as it should.


Unfortunately, many houses where built without a concrete top beam. It is cheap, but also a very weak construction. It will collapse at the slightest earthquake.

----------


## terp80

> Nice comprehensive thread Terp.


Thanks 9999. I know how helpful to me these building threads were/are. Now that I seem to have the hang of posting pics, etc., it's kind of fun.  :Smile: 






> If it turns out well I might get the name of your builder and crew (we're in the same neck of the woods).


Yeah, one reason I will not name names while the build is going on is that I want to be as objective as I can in writing the blog. And when it is finished, if you have followed along and you want the references, I will be more than happy to give them to you. So far, I am pleased  :Smile: , but only time will tell.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> It is cheap, but also a very weak construction. It will collapse at the slightest earthquake.


Yeah, looks pretty scary to me. I'll try to remember to take some follow-up pics to see what they do with it/them.  :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

> But BIG blips are more entertaining !!!!


By god, I hope to disappoint!  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Today they poured the 1st level columns. The concrete couldn't come from CPAC as all their concrete was being used for a new Honda dealership. I was assured the concrete we got was from a reputable company. It was ST240. The foremen said a slump test was run at the factory, but from what I saw, I don't think it would have passed @70 per cent. They said it looked looser (more watery), because it was for columns and had to go all the way to the bottom, but ST240 was the proper strength. The crew vibrated the top (about 1 meter) and banged 5-7 times on the column forms with a sledge hammer. They did not use rebar to push it down. Any thoughts on their methods/reasoning?

----------


## terp80

Here a couple guys are re-plumbing the columns after the pour.  :Smile:  The plumb bob is down by his knee.

----------


## terp80

The termite control crew also showed up today. They started running the lines all around the beams. It will take a couple more visits to finish this job.

----------


## terp80

Here are a couple follow up shots of the other build in my moo baan. Now you can see that they did "top up" the columns so they don't look so scary.  :Razz:  

*NOT my build.*

----------


## terp80

Today, they took off the forms from the columns and wrapped them in plastic. Looks like they didn't wrap the tops - not exactly sure why. They also prepped and put up a lot of bamboo supports for the 2nd level beams. We had a good - if too short - rain this afternoon, which cooled things down a bit.  :Smile:  You can also see the termite tubing going around the inside of the beam structures. At some point, they have to hook all that together. Right now I'm not sure how many access points they make to put in the poison. They will explain it all to me at some point I suppose.  :Ponder:

----------


## Koetjeka

It seems as if everything comes along really well, it looks great! 

Just one question, why didn't they brace these columns in the photo below? Make sure they'll do it next time, it can save you / your crew a lot of headache later.

----------


## FatOne

Looking really good Terps, interesting that they are doing the uprights before the slab, the exact opposite of my build!

----------


## terp80

> Just one question, why didn't they brace these columns in the photo below? Make sure they'll do it next time, it can save you / your crew a lot of headache later.


For some reason, the "below" photo didn't show up, so can you tell me what you mean? They braced the columns for the pour, re-plumbed and re-braced them after the pour, and then took the braces down with the forms. What future problems will there be, so I can speak to my architect. Thanks K.

----------


## terp80

> Looking really good Terps, interesting that they are doing the uprights before the slab, the exact opposite of my build!


Thanks FatOne! Now that you mention it, it does seem a bit strange. I'll ask them today.  :Scratchchin:

----------


## Koetjeka

Hmm I'm not sure why the photo doesn't show, I've copied the URL and used the insert image button like I always do.

I was talking about post #218, the last photo. It's always better to keep the columns temporarily braced until the permanent bracing is in place (usually walls or cross bracing).
If you don't temporarily brace them during this time chances are that due to vertical force the top of the column moves a few mm or in the worst case a few cm. This causes problems with the structure above the column such as as the dimensions that have changed.

A few years ago during my internship at a contractor someone forgot to brace a few columns, because of this the steel beams didn't fit anymore and it costed a few thousand Euros to fix.

Bottom line: It doesn't necessarily have to cause problems but it might.

----------


## terp80

> If you don't temporarily brace them during this time chances are that due to vertical force the top of the column moves a few mm or in the worst case a few cm. This causes problems with the structure above the column such as as the dimensions that have changed.


OK. Thanks mucho Koetjeka! I *think* I understand what you are saying. The vertical force comes from the weight of the concrete in the entire column compressing the lower portion? Obviously, the rebar isn't going to compress. Please correct me if I am misunderstanding you. I will ask them about that. 

We can guess the response: 'Mai bpen rai. Mai mee bpanhaa.'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I'll let you know what they say.  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Originally Posted by Koetjeka
> 
> If you don't temporarily brace them during this time chances are that due to vertical force the top of the column moves a few mm or in the worst case a few cm. This causes problems with the structure above the column such as as the dimensions that have changed.
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks mucho Koetjeka! I *think* I understand what you are saying. The vertical force comes from the weight of the concrete in the entire column compressing the lower portion? Obviously, the rebar isn't going to compress. Please correct me if I am misunderstanding you. I will ask them about that. 
> 
> We can guess the response: 'Mai bpen rai. Mai mee bpanhaa.'  
> 
> I'll let you know what they say.



Sorry I made a stupid  mistake.... I meant horizontal force not vertical. Forces like the wind blowing from one side, construction work on top of the column or things like that. 
You might think that such things can't happen but a relatively small horizontal force at the head of a long column creates a relatively big momentum at the footing.

----------


## terp80

> I meant horizontal force not vertical. Forces like the wind blowing from one side, construction work on top of the column or things like that. You might think that such things can't happen but a relatively small horizontal force at the head of a long column creates a relatively big momentum at the footing.


OK. Now I understand.  :Smile:  The wind here may be less of a problem because there are no rice fields around and there are mature trees. But it is a real consideration. Today, they have nearly finished the support system for the upper level beam frames. The photos will show that those supports should bring stability to the columns now. Thanks again Koetjeka!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The support system for the 2nd level beam framework is nearly complete. Tomorrow, that will be finished and probably so will the framework. The rebar shipment arrived at the end of the day, so some of the crew will probably start to put the rebar structures together tomorrow as well. Luckily, it got cloudy in the afternoon, but it only rained a few drops. That did keep it a bit cooler than the predicted 100 (38) high, so that was good for the crew and the concrete.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Looking really good Terps, interesting that they are doing the uprights before the slab, the exact opposite of my build!


 
OK FatOne, here's the explanation: Apparently the slab man did not have slabs ready for delivery. So rather than hold everything up, the foremen decided to proceed with the 2nd level. Later, the slabs will be delivered and craned to the 2nd level, but the 1st level slabs will be hand-carted onto the beams. Seems like hard work to me, but . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Here are a couple shots of the tops of the columns showing that they are short of the 2nd level beams. This like that other house, and now it seems my builder will do the same thing, i.e. top it off when they pour the beams. I'll ask the architect about it.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Today's progress: Finished form supports and now starting on beam forms and rebar.  :Smile:  The first pic shows the lone female of the crew (wife of crewman) doing rebar work. Clouds in the afternoon and a few drops of rain kept the temperature down a little.  :Arms:

----------


## FatOne

Coming along nicely terp

----------


## terp80

> Coming along nicely terp


Thanks FatOne!  :Smile:  Fingers crossed. Knock on wood. Pray to house/land spirits  :Nervous:

----------


## terp80

Last night we had a decent thunderstorm - at least at my condo which is 3 or so kilometers away. This afternoon we have the (my delayed birthday) party for the crew.  :Smile:  They have been working hard in this hot weather, so I hope they like the food and drink.  :bananaman:

----------


## Loy Toy

Happy birthday and keep up the good work.

----------


## terp80

> Happy birthday and keep up the good work.


Thanks Loy Toy!  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

It's a very interesting and instructional Thread terp .

I'm enjoying it .

Keep those photos coming . They are excellent .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> It's a very interesting and instructional Thread terp . I'm enjoying it . Keep those photos coming . They are excellent .


Thanks Wasp.  :Smile:  Here are the progress photos for yesterday. Not much visible progress; continuing with the 2nd level form and rebar work.

----------


## terp80

And . . . at the end of the day, we had a party - ostensibly for my (now very belated birthday), but really as a reward for the hard work the crew has been doing. My English (Sussex) neighbor did a few magic and card tricks for them and then brought over some balloons for a game of stomp your mate's balloon. The crew head won the 20 baht prize, which was presented at an appropriate Thai awards ceremony held immediately following the event. In the first photo, they were serious-looking for some reason, but in fact a great time was had by all - with plenty of food and drink and general good cheer!  :party43:

----------


## terp80

The termite crew came today to finish up. They are from *Global* _Treat_. When I first saw their truck, I thought they were from *Global House*. But, no connection to GH. I'm pretty sure their logo is that way on purpose.  :Pirate:  Anyway, they hooked up all the lines and treated the soil, so hopefully no termites. They said they will treat again after 6 months. After that, I think I have to arrange treatments.

----------


## terp80

They used a compressor to force the solution through the lines. There were very small nozzles every few inches. Unfortunately, I arrived just when they were finishing up, so I did not see how the solution was spread.  :Sigh1:

----------


## terp80

The tubing goes around the insides of the 1st level beams. Here you can see 2 access tubes on the outside of the beam, to be used for future treatments. You can barely see one tiny red nozzle toward the bottom of the photo.

----------


## terp80

This shot shows the access tubes located at the back of the house near the Thai kitchen area. There are a total of 11 access tubes. I have a feeling that the tubes will need to be re-affixed at some point, as they do not appear to be well attached. We'll see I guess. And that is one reason why I have a crawl space of about 50 cm under the house.  :Beerchug:  Don't worry, it won't be me under there if I can help it.  :Ugh:

----------


## terp80

Here are today's progress pics. Again, not much to see, but they were busy with the 2nd level beam form and rebar work. They were removing the wood from the 1st level beams and "recycling" a lot of it for future use.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Very interesting thread so far, keep up the good work.

----------


## terp80

> Very interesting thread so far, keep up the good work.


Thanks Rick.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Today: more of the same. Form and rebar work for the 2nd level will be completed tomorrow. CPAC is scheduled for Thursday morning. The 2 upstairs bathrooms will have their floors poured then as well.

----------


## terp80

This shot gives a slightly better view of the bathroom floor framework, showing the 2nd bath closest and to the right, with the larger master bath farther away, on the other side of the house.

----------


## terp80

Today, they finished the 2nd level beam frames.  :Smile:  Tomorrow the pour by CPAC is scheduled for 9 am. Guess I have to get up early.  :Yawn:  And, no, these are not the same pics as yesterday.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Can you spot the differences?  :Eyecrazy:

----------


## Wasp

Some of this bamboo support stuff makes my little eyes gozzy !

But it's an excellent Thread .


Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Some of this bamboo support stuff makes my little eyes gozzy !


 :rofl:  I know what you mean. It'll be nice when they're all down.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80

> But it's an excellent Thread


. . . and thanks for the compliment.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Today did not start well. Although the big crane was there before 8:45, the CPAC truck came at 9:45, which was 45 minutes late. The CPAC slump test crew was there waiting for the concrete truck. When the slump test was done, it failed miserably. Just looking at it as it came out of the truck, I knew it would not pass. They tried a second time with the same result.  :Sad:

----------


## Bettyboo

WTF is that stuff???  :Sad:

----------


## terp80

So my foreman talked with the CPAC people there for about 15 minutes. Of course, I didn't understand anything. Then he made some phone calls, some to the head office in Chiang Mai. (CPAC has several concrete plants in CM province.) He told them emphatically (I know "emphatically" in passa Thai) that we only had the crane for the morning (it had another job in the afternoon) and we had to pour today as everyone was off for Songkran after today. Finally, CPAC agreed to send two other trucks around 11:00. I asked why they had sent a truck with a substandard mix only to have it fail at the job site. In other words, why not do the test BEFORE it leaves? The answer was that as the trucks leave each plant (ours was in Maejo), they are randomly tested - about every tenth one. Obviously, ours was not one of the ones tested.  :Grumpy:  QC needs to be tightened a bit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

When the other truck showed up after 11:00, that batch, although it did not actually pass the test, looked much better than the first batch. Under the circumstances above, I OK'd this batch. I just did not want to delay everything for at least a week, when if we went ahead, I could at least make sure the concrete cured in the forms for that entire period. And we wouldn't have to reschedule a large crane. And so . . . we forged on.  :mid:

----------


## terp80

> WTF is that stuff???


 :Sigh:

----------


## terp80

Here the CPAC tester is preparing the 3 cubes to take back to the factory for strength testing after 28 days.

----------


## terp80

The crane is a big help in getting all this concrete up to this level. The crew chief decided it would be more efficient if he rode the hopper up and down. It was, and I think he sort of enjoyed this circus act.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The crane left to go to its other job around 1:00p. The last CPAC truck came in the afternoon. This batch was watery, especially at first. Most of this water was poured off. I asked why a slump test was not done and was told that it was because this batch contained waterproof chemicals mixed in especially for bathroom floors. This batch was hand-carried by bucket brigade and poured on the two upstairs bathroom floors. Hard work.  :Bigeyes2:  The lone woman on the crew is on the lower level wearing a white hat. She works just as hard as anyone.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

These photos show the pouring of the bathroom floors. The one farthest away is the master bath.

----------


## terp80

At the end of the day, the foremen gave a little Songkran party for the crew. It was supposed to be earlier in the day, but because of the earlier problems, it was about 4:00p. We had a good time, everybody enjoyed themselves, and I forgot to take pictures.  :Party:  Except for these which show one of my favorite crew members attempting to shoot a bird with a slingshot. Several took turns and were surprisingly accurate, although no one scored a direct hit - almost though.  :Arms: Good fun!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Everybody has gone off for Songkran, but one of the foremen went to the site this morning to water the bathroom floors [with the hose dammit  :Grumble: ]. I went late this afternoon, and apparently they recently had a rainstorm there. It was still wet, some stuff was blown around, and it was much cooler. No pics because no real changes from yesterday. All work is stopped until next Thursday, so probably no pics until then. 
Happy Songrkran! Happy Thai New Year!  :party43:

----------


## Bettyboo

Interesting pics.  

Concrete seems such a simple stuff that you'd presume the 'experts' would get it right...

----------


## terp80

> Concrete seems such a simple stuff that you'd presume the 'experts' would get it right...


Bettyboo, I couldn't agree more. CPAC is a huge corporation and has a good reputation, at least up here in CM, but why they can't seem to make concrete that passes a slump test *every single time*, is beyond me.  :Yell:  TIT? Gets frustrating!  :Banghead:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Interesting pics.  
> 
> Concrete seems such a simple stuff that you'd presume the 'experts' would get it right...


It might seem simple but there is more than meets the eye. There are over 100 different kinds of concrete for all situations and there is a reason that concrete engineering is a Master study.

That said, any respectable concrete factory shouldn't make this kind of mistake.

----------


## terp80

> It might seem simple but there is more than meets the eye. There are over 100 different kinds of concrete for all situations and there is a reason that concrete engineering is a Master study. That said, any respectable concrete factory shouldn't make this kind of mistake.


Yup. Nothing special about my concrete. 240ST pretty standard stuff I should think.  :Yup:

----------


## terp80

For the last few days I have been going to the site to water the concrete, because it's been so hot (37-40C).  :Angryfire:  I scramble up the bamboo ladder and along the upper wooden supports with a small green garden hose. When I say scramble, picture a three-toed sloth "scrambling."  :18: And why did they place the rungs of the ladder so damn far apart? I have to do warm up exercises before I can go up. :1zhelp: 

We have also had brief afternoon thunderstorms, which means the concrete has been getting water twice a day. So, can anyone tell me if my using the hose every day is really accomplishing anything? :Dunno:

----------


## justincase 13

Hi there Terp, good build you got going on so far.. it looks like good timing for songrkran give all the concrete a little time to cure before everyone starts walking all over it again...good luck

----------


## terp80

> Hi there Terp, good build you got going on so far.. it looks like good timing for songrkran give all the concrete a little time to cure before everyone starts walking all over it again...good luck


Thanks Justin. Yeah, that's why it was so important to get that concrete poured on Thursday.  :Paranoid:

----------


## terp80

OK. The crew came back yesterday, and in the last two days they removed all of the 2nd level beam forms. Now pics a little easier on the eyes without all the bamboo. :Smile:  

We also gained one more female, lost one guy and gained another. At least now the one lady will not be "lonely" (even though her husband is a member of the crew).  :Puppy Dog Eyes:

----------


## terp80

Today they completed the last two of three small outside stairs. The stairs to the deck/terrace and the steps to the back are 18 cm risers and 30 cm steps. The ones in the carport have 15 cm risers. I should have made them all 15 cm for my bad right knee, but I didn't. :durh:  I tried out the 18 cm steps which were done yesterday, and they didn't seem too bad. The stairs inside the house will be 18 cm, because otherwise it would have extended that part of the house out too much. Also, those main stairs will have railings/bannisters on both sides and will not be too wide, so as I get older, it shouldn't be too hard to go up and down.  :Yell: 





PhotoBucket won't let me upload the shot of the steps to the terrace/deck.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

This time Photobucket let me upload the pic of the stairs to the terrace/deck. :Confused:  They mixed the concrete on site. I was not there for this pour, but from what little I saw today, the mix was watery. :Disappointed:  I will take a close-up photo of the steps tomorrow. The one foreman said he would go in the morning to water the stairs. I had a ten minute discussion about why they just didn't cover the stairs with the plastic, and then, after I got the impression they would, they didn't. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

There will be no crew tomorrow. The slabs/planks for the 2nd level will be delivered and set on Monday. The 1st level will be done at a later date. I _think_ that is because the plumbing and other utilities can be run under the house easier without them.  :Shrug:

----------


## terp80

Went by today to water the stairs, and I took another pic of the stairs to the terrace/deck. I thought it didn't look too bad. But I am puzzled by the top step, which is supposed to have an 18 cm rise, and I will be curious to see how , or if, that works out.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Here is a view of the back of the house, with the steps going up to the walkway where the Thai kitchen will be. Of the three sections of beams, the middle section will be the door into the (Western) kitchen and, past that, the area for a gas hobb and a sink. The last section, farthest away, will be [the back part of] the deck/terrace. And I have as similar question regarding the 18 cm rise of all the top steps. I guess we'll see.  :Tongue:

----------


## terp80

And since there was a little bit of concrete left, the crew apparently rolled some good ol' slingshot ammo.  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Today they delivered the planks for the second level. Maybe they had some left over, because they also did the living room on the 1st level. The planks are 9 cm thick, so I think the concrete/cement on top may make 10 cm all together. The wood forms at the top are for the concrete/cement pour later.



Damn, Photobucket is irritating!  :Angryfire:

----------


## terp80

Here is the living room. It is quite small now that I can actually stand in the middle of it. But that's OK, because it will really be used primarily as a TV and computer room. It will be about 4m X 4m. The "living space" will be outside, as long as the weather is OK . . . . and the mozzies are under control.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Tomorrow I meet with the architect to discuss the final plans for the fish pond. This shows the pump and filter chamber area to the right, with the rebar in it. It will be covered, so that the cover can be removed for routine maintenance. The area to the left and center will be the large area of the fish pond, and in the middle of that will be a water fountain in some sort of vase. Will be poured concrete with waterproof cement mixed in and a rubber water stop at the base. Plumbing details need to be resolved as well. A 60 cm waterfall will be at the far end. At least, that's the plan. :Smile:   :swimfish:

----------


## terp80

Totally Irrelevant Bonus Pic: Kids in a mud puddle. The little one forgot his pants. Mom should be pretty happy.  :Banana:

----------


## BKKBILL

> Damn, Photobucket is irritating!


Might want to try dropbox.

----------


## terp80

> Might want to try dropbox.


Thanks BKKBILL. OK, now can you tell me how to get the pic from Dropbox to Teak Door?  :Confused:   :Sorry:

----------


## BKKBILL

If you put your pictures into the DropBox _Public folder_ then right click  the one wanted you should see _copy Public Link_ click that and paste to your post as normal.

I do this is on a Mac so could be convoluted on the PC. Here is a link for how to.

https://www.dropbox.com/help/90/en

Hope that helps.

----------


## mustafa goze

Seems a solid economical build, OP. Congratulations.

----------


## terp80

Thanks BKKBILL. As usual, nothing seems to work. Even the Instructions don't seem to match up.  :Confused:  Maybe for Macs it is easier. I'll attack this again later. And thanks again.

----------


## terp80

> Seems a solid economical build, OP. Congratulations.


Thanks Mustafa. Economical it probably isn't - at least in the sense of being cheap. :Lmao:  My original budget was 2.2M baht. But that is old history. Although it is a relatively small house, I'm sure by the time all is said and done, it will be over 3M, but by just how much we'll have to wait and see. :Shock:  I have concluded that, since now it will be my permanent home, I will not be happy unless it is a quality build, so I will have to come up with the extra money somehow. :Nervous:

----------


## stevefarang

What's the problem with photobucket ? I've never had a problem posting pics from there to here.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> What's the problem with photobucket ? I've never had a problem posting pics from there to here. Steve


It lets me upload one photo, then "fails to upload" the next one. Sometimes I close Photobucket and start again, and that works. Sometimes even that doesn't work, so I have to try again after a while. Annoying.  :tantrum:  

To say nothing of having to listen to the video ads while it takes a while to upload - or NOT.

----------


## terp80

Starting to work on the fish pond. The plan is to eventually have Koi, so we consulted a guy at Jomtien Market behind Tesco-Lotus on the Super Highway. He speaks just a bit of English, as his father was English. He came out today to speak with my building team about the plan, because they are preparing for the pour pretty soon - I _think_ at the same time the topping is poured on the 2nd floor planks. The concrete for the pool will have waterproofing added. It will be a one-time pour. In other words, the bottom and sides will be done at the same time.

----------


## terp80

The rebar is one piece as it covers the bottom and up the sides. The drains will be underneath the concrete between the rebar. We had to correct a mistake I missed on the original plans: the beams went across the fish pond underneath what will be the walkway from the terrace/deck across the pond to the stairs leading down to the side yard. The crew had to knock down the two beams with a jack hammer and cutting tool. The final tool was a sledge hammer. It was a tough job, which actually made me feel good about the strength of the beams throughout the rest of the house.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

You can see the beams off to the left in the picture. Now, the fish will have an unobstructed swim in 50cm of water down the length of the house to the waterfall at the far end.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

My architect noticed something unusual at the base of one of the columns: what appears to be remnants of termites (no live termites visible). He called the termite company to come back and re-spray the ground and to re-affix some of the tubing, as it had already started to come loose, plus there were a few crimps/kinks in the tubing which would stop the insecticide from spreading properly.  :Banghead:  The termites may have found some paper or wood pieces attached to the concrete (from the formwork). Whew! These termites are damn aggressive.  :AR15firing:

----------


## terp80

And finally, some shots showing the first rebar for the 2nd floor columns going up.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Quote: Originally Posted by stevefarang What's the problem with photobucket ? I've never had a problem posting pics from there to here. 
> 
> Steve It lets me upload one photo, then "fails to upload" the next one. Sometimes I close Photobucket and start again, and that works. Sometimes even that doesn't work, so I have to try again after a while. Annoying. To say nothing of having to listen to the video ads while it takes a while to upload - or NOT.


So Steve, just like when you take your malfunctioning car in to the service place, and the car performs flawlessly, after me ranting on about Photobucket, these uploads went perfectly!  :Confused:   :rofl:

----------


## stevefarang

^^^
Yes, I had similar problems when I uploaded over in Thailand. Some pics would load, others would not. Then I would have to go through and figure out which one failed to upload and try to upload it again.
So I can sympathize with that.
Glad to hear you finally got them all finally uploaded !

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Glad to hear you finally got them all finally uploaded ! Steve


Thanks. We'll see how it goes later today.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

They spent the day getting the forms ready for the fish pond and finishing the rebar. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

After everyone had gone, I noticed that the ground was wet and had sunk about 6 inches or more in some places. It looks like the water made the dirt compact down, but I'm not sure. If that's what did happen, then I want the whole area heavily watered so that _all_ of it will compact down. Then they can add a little fill before they put the 1st level planks down, which I think will happen on Friday.

----------


## terp80

Early this morning, the termite guys returned and re-sprayed. I got there after they were done, but not gone, so I didn't see them spray, and I couldn't tell by looking at the ground. The foremen were there, so I have to assume that it was done. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Continued work on the fish pond forms. The fish pond man came with a helper and started to put the pipes in, but the fact that the rebar was already down on the bottom made their work extremely difficult. :Aargh4:  Plus it was very hot today (40). :Saevil:  However, they were able to put down most of the lines for the drains and the aeration tubes, etc. :Smile:  I wasn't there at the end of the day, so I don't know if they were finished with what they needed to do before the concrete pour, which will be on Saturday.

----------


## terp80

Went out to the site this morning, and nobody was home. I guess they had completed everything necessary for tomorrow's pour. I took some more shots of the fish pond, and it looks like there are some additional pipes added from yesterday. Tomorrow will be a big day for concrete, and I will meet with my architect/builder in the morning to have him make a final check of the fishpond before the pour. I'm not sure if the fish pond guy will be there, but I would like him to be, because once this is poured, obviously it will be very difficult to make any changes or adjustments. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Went to the site early today, because it was going to be a busy day. When I arrived, the big crane was all set up and we were waiting for the concrete truck. :Smile:  The 1st pour was the fish pond bottom. The concrete had a "waterproof" additive. There were some minor adjustments, and I made sure that all the piping had something covering the openings so no concrete could get in during the pour. I did spot one that they missed. :12: 





The second pour was the topping on the 2nd level planks. The same truck was used, so I have a waterproof 2nd level. I think I'll just move in now, because at least I can stay dry on the 1st level. :Fing02: 





The last shot is a concrete receipt which allegedly shows the waterproof information, but I cannot read Thai that well so . . .  :Shrug:

----------


## terp80

In the afternoon, I took our old car into the Ford dealership to have an air intake system hose replaced. I had an appointment, which I made after the part arrived from BKK, and so the job went well. Not cheap mind you, but no problems :Ouch: ; and the car runs a _whole lot better_ now.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

When I returned to the site, the topping pour was complete, and the planks for the 1st level arrived by truck. The crane was used once again, this time to move the planks around as well as it could, considering the entire 2nd level was in the way. Also here are a few more shots of the fish pond bottom pour and another CPAC receipt for your perusal and enjoyment.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

Ooops. I forgot the other CPAC receipt. :durh:   It looks a lot like the other one, except for the time. Oh well. :mid:

----------


## terp80

Here is a photo of a piece of plank showing the structure. You can sort of see a piece of dark grey rebar toward the bottom center. Maybe 1 cm; but the planks sure seem strong enough to me. It was not easy cutting through it with a power saw. :Cool:  :Ok:

----------


## Bettyboo

Keep the pics coming, OP - very nice. Gonna be a decent sized house...

----------


## terp80

Now, time to take a few days off to go down to BKK to see my honey and her kids and then we all go to Koh Krut for a brief stay at the beach. In the meantime, here are a few more pics from Saturday, which saw an awful lot accomplished: topping complete on the 2nd level, all planks installed on the 1st level, and the fish pond concrete poured. :Smile:   :35: 

Here you can get an idea of the amount of crawl space under the 1st level. I think there will be two access doors and maybe a couple fluorescent lights (not sure) hooked up. The outside walls will go a bit below ground level and some mesh installed to keep critters out. There's between 1/2 and 1 meter where there are no beams, and that's enough space for someone (not me :rolleyes5:  ) to get in there to check stuff and to do work if necessary. 

The crew cleaned the crawl space of all trash and pieces of wood, etc.(and you know they can generate some trash for god's sake), BUT ONLY after the architect/builder promised them whiskey and beer, and as a result, that apparently painful chore was performed with vigor.   :rofl:

----------


## terp80

Here is the concrete bucket brigade topping up the fish pond walls. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

This shows the planks on the terrace/deck. The smaller planks just sitting there are for the walkway/bridge over the fish pond leading down the steps to the right and into the side yard/garden. To the left, that middle section between the columns will be the dining room, which will have pretty much all glass including sliding glass doors.

----------


## terp80

Here is a shot of the planks showing the dining room and the kitchen, and farther back to the right is the laundry/utility/possible bedroom. In the foreground is the terrace/deck, and the area along the back is for the Thai kitchen, which will be fitted out sometime after the house is complete.



And here is the crane operator and his crane, both of which put in a full day's work. :smilie_clap:  It was good planning on the part of the foremen to schedule so much work for the crane in a single day. I'm sure that saved them more than a few baht.  :Thinkerg:

----------


## terp80

> Keep the pics coming, OP - very nice. Gonna be a decent sized house...


Thanks Bettyboo. It's really not a big house, it just looks that way now because of the good-sized terrace/deck and fish pond. The inside living space is not all that big. Since now I can actually stand in the middle of the rooms, I think the rooms are a bit on the small size, but certainly big enough for two, or possibly three (one of her daughters). The master bedroom and bath will be decent sized though. But I think I will really like the outside living area, and once the landscaping (for what little yard we'll have) is done, it should be a very nice place to hang out.  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

^^^

I was thinking my place was going to be too small as well. This was back when I was walking around looking at the "framing". 
But, for whatever reason, when the walls were filled in and the place was finished, I got a better feel for sizing. Hopefully it will be the same for you !

Steve

----------


## terp80

> I was thinking my place was going to be too small as well. This was back when I was walking around looking at the "framing". 
> But, for whatever reason, when the walls were filled in and the place was finished, I got a better feel for sizing. Hopefully it will be the same for you ! 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. Now I will be curious to see if your observation holds true for me too. :Ponder:  I hope so.  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

Terp, the number of windows and their placement can also make a room seem larger than it is. As long as you have plenty of windows, things should open up for you.

Nice progress and it is a good thing that labor and cement are both cheap in Thailand.

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terp,
Your house looks amazing and very professional! Unlike mine which I hope turns out ok, but much more of mine is made on site ( nearly all of it) It must be nice to be on site and get a real feel for the build and take decent Pics, keep up the great posts!
FO

----------


## terp80

> Terp, the number of windows and their placement can also make a room seem larger than it is. As long as you have plenty of windows, things should open up for you.


Thanks Rick. Yeah, the spaces where most of my activities will be have a decent amount of windows, with the 1st level windows opening onto the terrace/deck and fish pond. The dining room will be almost all glass on that side.  :Smile: 





> Nice progress and it is a good thing that labor and cement are both cheap in Thailand.


Haha. I'd agree, I have affair amount of both!  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terp,
> Your house looks amazing and very professional! Unlike mine which I hope turns out ok, but much more of mine is made on site ( nearly all of it)


One thing different about your house and mine is that you are out in the country and I am close to CM city (inside the 2nd ring road). Another thing is that I realized after reading many building blogs that I had neither the building experience nor the personality to attempt this, either as an architect and/or as a general contractor. I retired from a stressful job and have a quadruple bypass operation to show for it. I wanted to keep stress to a minimum, and it became clear fairly early on in my reading that I was going to need all the professional help I could get.  I greatly admire the guys here who can do so much of a build by themselves, but alas I am just not one of them. In short, that's why my build looks professional. But, as you might guess, I have to pay for these services, and I have to accept that. Plus, with all the building going on in Thailand, and in CM in particular, the prices are even higher. I will exceed my original budget by about 50% :Yikes:  , but, in the end, I should be happy with the result. And since this will be my permanent home (now I am going to have rent my US townhouse in order to pull all this off), I knew that I wanted to have it built to Western standards, or at least as close as is possible in LOS.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> It must be nice to be on site and get a real feel for the build and take decent Pics, keep up the great posts!
> FO


Yes it is nice to be able to be on site everyday - if only for a few minutes. At least I can try to spot things that may be missed. My architect is now also the builder, and although he does not go to the site every day, his foremen are on site everyday, all day, though they are not as good at spotting and correcting small things as he is. But I can call him any time and speak to him (in English) about anything I see or have questions about. :Phone:  

I try to take photos every time I go, because I know from when I was reading other people's blogs, that indeed "a picture is worth a thousand words." And even though my build may not be the same as others, hopefully my blog will still be helpful, or at least informative. Plus, when everything is finally finished, and we are (I hope) happily living in the house, there will be a fairly good visual record to look back at and reminisce about. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Recently, during lulls in the building process, the crew has been preparing balls of cement or clay to be used as ammo for their slingshots which they expertly carve with a machete. They use the slingshots and ammo to shoot birds. They are pretty good shots, and last Saturday, they killed two birds (not with one stone :18: ), then cooked them and ate them with gusto. Normally, I would not be in favor of killing these beautiful animals, but for my Burmese workers, I make an exception, as they use them for food and don't kill for sport - although they certainly seem to get great pleasure and fun from the hunt!

This bird was actually shot by the guy in the blue tank top standing in back. They made a fire out of dead palm tree fronds and then barbequed it. Earlier they barbequed another one. They all share the meat, which is obviously not much, but they seemed to enjoy it very much, especially with the beer and whiskey they earned for doing the extra cleanup before the planks were laid that day. :Beerchug:

----------


## Bettyboo

Hmmm...

----------


## Wasp

I think that's terrible .

Absolutely terrible .

There are islands where they still commit cannibalism . But that's THEIR tradition so that's OK hey ?



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> I think that's terrible . 
> Absolutely terrible . 
> There are islands where they still commit cannibalism . But that's THEIR tradition so that's OK hey ?


I understand, Wasp, but it's not that it's their "tradition" that makes it "OK." And simply because any activity is "tradition" is absolutely no justification for it. In fact, some of man's worst behavior, in my view, has been "justified" on the basis of tradition. What's more, I don't condone killing and eating birds. I don't even condone killing and eating any animal, but I would certainly be a hypocrite if I condemned them for eating birds when I eat chicken 3-4 times a week. Hill people have been hunters and gatherers for millennia, and, as such, they have lived that way in balance and harmony with nature. We Westerners, on the other hand, have justified killing many beautiful species to, or near, the point of extinction. And we continue that to this day, in the Western, Biblical tradition of treating all animals as existing solely for the purpose of serving man, who had "dominion over" them. That tradition also separates man _from_ nature, as if we are not even a part of it. Hence, the phrase "man vs. nature." Yet even we Westerners, tens of thousands of years ago, were hunter-gatherers, and we hunted and killed beautiful birds and other animals to eat. I would no more feel justified in condemning our ancestors for that behavior as I would in condemning these Burmese hill people for theirs - even though I wouldn't dream of doing it myself.  :Nono:

----------


## Roobarb

^ Spot on Terp.

I've got some guys doing a bit of work at our place at the moment.  The other day there was a bit of a hullabaloo and I looked out to see them all prancing around as if at a mincer's disco.  Turns out that a snake had slithered into their midst and they were trying to kill it whilst avoiding being bitten.  Eventually they got the thing whereupon it was chucked in a bag and disappeared off to be cooked.  Everyone (bar the snake) was happy.

To be honest I don't see the difference.  Sure, yours are cute little fluffy tweety birds and mine was an evil, slimy serpent from Hell, but both your birds and my snake were happily going about their business when they found themselves in the wrong place at the wrong time.  Both paid the price and were cooked and eaten by their ultimate nemesis.

On saying that I did draw the line at the local bird catcher setting up his instruments of torture on our land, but largely because he catches birds in nets then cages them and takes them off to be sold.  He kills them for profit, not personal consumption.

----------


## Roobarb

> I think that's terrible .
> 
> Absolutely terrible .
> 
> There are islands where they still commit cannibalism . But that's THEIR tradition so that's OK hey ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


I hear what you are saying Wasp.  I sometimes got a similar reaction in India when I said that the food I missed most from the UK was my mother's roast beef with all the trimmings.

'Roast beef?'  'You eat cow?'  'How could you...?'  

'You say your _mother_ would feed it to you???' 'My goodness gracious me!'

What's quite acceptable, indeed traditional, in some cultures may seem fundamentally wrong to others.  

It is what it is.  Ain't diversity grand?

Pass the bowl of insects love, I'm feeling a bit peckish...

----------


## Wasp

Hi Roobarb ,

Those cows that you and I eat - wouldn't exist at all if we didn't raise them for food .

And snakes ..... well they're living their horrible lives ok but they are dangerous so when they venture near it's precaution to kill them .  And I don't mind if they get eaten as they're deceased anyway .
By the same token it doesn't bother me if people eat roadkill dogs and cats .

But a beautifully coloured little bird ..... doing nobody any harm ..... killed partly just for the fun of firing a catapult and then just for what ? Just about a mouthful of food ??

No.


Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

> Just about a mouthful of food ??
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


As said *anything more than a mouthful is a waste*

----------


## terp80

> As said anything more than a mouthful is a waste


  :smiley laughing:   Try to stay on-topic, BKKBILL.  :Boobies:

----------


## Wasp

[QUOTE=BKKBILL;2764132]


> Just about a mouthful of food ??
> 
> 
> As said *anything more than a mouthful is a waste*



I'm sure this is funny .... but I don't understand . :Confused: 



Wasp

----------


## Wasp

> [IMG][URL=http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/terp80/media/2014-04-26005558_zps1cd5c879.jpg.html]



Honestly terp .............. you just come wandering in here one day mentioning that you too are going to build something and I think " Oh - what's this ? "

I've got used to Bettyboo and bankao , koman and Roobarb  - so who's this terp then ?

And you've produced a highly detailed Thread . 

Not a casual little build at all . No silly canvas carports or any of that nonsense .

It's one of those Threads that people will use as a guide . Seriously .

It's very good .




Wasp

....except for the bird .
.
.
.

----------


## terp80

> Originally Posted by Wasp    Just about a mouthful of food ??  
> As said anything more than a mouthful is a waste    
> I'm sure this is funny .... but I don't understand .


The little icon/image at the end of my comment is a clue =  :Boobies:

----------


## terp80

> Honestly terp .............. you just come wandering in here one day mentioning that you too are going to build something and I think " Oh - what's this ? " 
> I've got used to Bettyboo and bankao , koman and Roobarb  - so who's this terp then ?  And you've produced a highly detailed Thread .  
> Not a casual little build at all . No silly canvas carports or any of that nonsense . 
> It's one of those Threads that people will use as a guide . Seriously . 
> It's very good .     Wasp 
> ....except for the bird .
> .


Thanks Wasp. I actually have to have a "professional" build, because I can't do anything even approaching some of the things I have seen others do on their own. :Boggled:  I'm also lucky to be able to go to the site nearly every day to check on the progress and to take photos. I know everyone loves pics, and so do I when I am looking at other builds. They were helpful to me in planning my house, and are still continuing to be helpful, and so I hope mine are helpful to others. So thanks for the compliment . . . and let's try to forget about the bird: RIP.  :Sigh:

----------


## Wasp

. . . and let's try to forget about the bird: RIB..  :Sigh: 



Well I kind of was forgetting but now you reminded me . :No: 



Wasp

----------


## ootai

> . . . and let's try to forget about the bird: RIB.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I kind of was forgetting but now you reminded me .
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


 
Wasp just think of it as no longer a bird but instead just think of it now as being a turd and it will be much easier.

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 
> . . . and let's try to forget about the bird: RIB.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I kind of was forgetting but now you reminded me .
> 
> ...




You know oots ..... there is a gentle , creative , lyrically poetic aspect in your writing that I hadn't noticed before.
It's life-uplifting .

" Think of that sweet , small , colourful miracle of life's creations more as a turd issuing from the arsehole of a Burmese labourer . "

I will oots .

I will .




Wasp

----------


## terp80

I got back from BKK this afternoon and got to the site late. The concrete truck was just leaving and the crane was soon to follow. Today the topping was poured on the 1st level, including the terrace/deck. The 2nd level columns were poured, as was the fascia around the top of the carport. :Smile: 







This is the area where the stairs will be. I think they will start framing the stairs tomorrow. I'm looking forward to having stairs instead of these ridiculous ladders with rungs so far apart. I know the crew doesn't need close rungs, because, the other day, I asked them to remove a couple low hanging branches, and one guy just climbed up and whacked them off with his machete in no time - no ladder needed. :Biggthumpup: 



There will be 10 cm step-down from the inside of the house to the terrace/deck, including the back and Thai kitchen area. This is to keep rain water from coming into the house during any tropical downpours. :Omfg:

----------


## terp80

This question is for any experienced concrete guys out there: The crew poured the 2nd level columns this afternoon around 3:00p, and the foreman wants to take the frames down tomorrow. I asked about keeping them on until Monday (the moo baan prohibits work on Sundays), and he said we can remove the frames "after 20 hours." Is there any truth to this? :Shrug:   I will talk to the architect/builder about this tomorrow, but I want to get some farang feedback first, if possible. :Wave: 
  p.s. They will wrap the columns in plastic when[ever] the frames are removed. Thanks! :Nervous:

----------


## BKKBILL

If they take off the forms and leave all the bottom supports in there will be no problem. IMHO  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

It'll be a good slump test . :05: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> If they take off the forms and leave all the bottom supports in there will be no problem. IMHO


BKKBILL, what are "bottom supports?" I thought the forms *were* the supports.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> It'll be a good slump test .    Wasp


Yup . . . my nightmare exactly. :Scared:

----------


## BKKBILL

All the bamboo and boards along the bottom of your beams are doing the support your builder probably rented side forms and wanted to return them before weekend.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

The Top floor columns are not supporting anything but themselves, Removing the forms after 20 hrs is fine, as long as they stay warped for a few days.
What BKKbill is talking about is the re-shore, that's where supporting concrete is shored up  for a length of time while it cures,and is usually done for decks. But not applicable here since the columns are not supporting anything

----------


## terp80

> All the bamboo and boards along the bottom of your beams are doing the support your builder probably rented side forms and wanted to return them before weekend.


Thanks Bill. You are probably right about the rental. But after I spoke with my architect/builder, he told the foremen to leave the forms on until Monday. He didn't argue about the merits of how long to leave them on; he asked me if I wanted them left on one more day and I said yes, and that was it. :Smile:  





> The Top floor columns are not supporting anything but themselves, Removing the forms after 20 hrs is fine, as long as they stay warped for a few days.


Thanks BB. See above. They'll take the forms off Monday and wrap the columns then, so should be no worries. The steel for the roof will be started soon by a CPAC roofing crew. So, at least for a week or so, there will be no load on the columns. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Yesterday, the crew topped up the basic fish pond structure. Although now I think it is a little too high, maybe by 5 cm or more, but I'm stuck with it, so I just hope it looks OK when it's all plastered and finished off. :Nervous:  Originally, I had the terrace/deck with no edge at the fish pond, like the one at Waawee Coffee on Nimman Soi 9, but my architect talked me into having a raised edge. So now instead of them simply walking off the edge into the pond, they will trip over the edge and fall in.  :Dead1:   And swim wid da fishes. :swimfish:

----------


## terp80

They also started the forms for the stairs, which are to have 30 cm treads and 18 cm risers. I have a bad right knee, so I wanted 15 cm risers, but that was too hard to work in the space for the bump-out. For a while, I walked around with a little measuring thingie and measured various steps to see what was comfortable - both going up and coming down (up is easier). Most of the time, 18 cm was alright, but 15 cm was *always* good, so I still would have preferred 15 cm. At least 15 cm is the riser for the front steps into the house from the car port, which will be good for carrying stuff into the house from the car. :Smile:  Also, the stairs are not wide, and there will be handrails on both sides, so I can use my arms if needed. I'm sure as I get (even) older, it won't get any easier.  :Irked: 



The bump-out contains the stairs and identical bathrooms, both with showers, on the first and second levels.

----------


## BKKBILL

Right, sorry about that got me beams and columns mixed up, as for that edge around the pool it's good to have it will keep anything falling on the walk and deck from ending up in the pool.

----------


## terp80

> as for that edge around the pool it's good to have it will keep anything falling on the walk and deck from ending up in the pool.


Except for people. :bananaman:  Oh OK thanks, you did say any_thing_. :Cool:  :Ok:

----------


## terp80

Yesterday, they took the forms off the columns and wrapped them in plastic - well wrapped 85%. They do not wrap the top 15% for some reason.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Today was the day that nothing happened. My brief inspection after the earthquakes last evening and this morning revealed that nothing happened to the  house structure. :Smile:   Today the CPAC truck with steel roofing material did not come as promised. Also today, the QCon block delivery did not come. The foremen told me each company kept promising delivery within a few hours, and the when that did not happen, they promised again within several hours, etc., until the end of the day. No reason was ever given for nothing happening. :Banghead:  Oh, and at the end of the day, when we had a big (but short) thunderstorm, we had an extremely close strike :Aargh4: , but, again, nothing happened. So since nothing happened, sorry no photos today. :Sadwavey:

----------


## BKKKevin

Remember "Prunii" does not mean tomorrow - it means not today...

----------


## Bettyboo

> No silly canvas carports or any of that nonsense .






Coming along very nicely. This pic reminds me of Ankor...  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Remember "Prunii" does not mean tomorrow - it means not today...


 :rofl: 

Damn, my Thai-English dictionary is wrong again!

----------


## terp80

> Coming along very nicely. This pic reminds me of Ankor...


Thanks Bettyboo. Ankor what? :bananaman:

----------


## stevefarang

^^^

Angkor beer ???



 :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> Angkor beer ???


OK. Then I guess that's not a bad thing. :Beerchug:

----------


## terp80

OK. Today some things happened . . . but not too much. We had a few crew there [one of my better workers got drunk last week, had some "problem" with a woman, got arrested, and is now in jail  :Boobies:   :Nono:   ]. More framing was done on the stairs, but it was not safe for me to go up and inspect the columns for possible earthquake damage. :Bigeyes:  

In the background, you can see the pile of red bricks that they just dumped at my front "door." :Irked:

----------


## terp80

These red bricks are for the bathroom walls, allegedly because they can handle moisture better than QCon bricks [and are cheaper.] :Dunno:   When I mentioned that some of the bricks had been broken in the dumping, my foreman said that, "no problem," they will use them when they need half bricks, etc.  :Smile:  This pile is not enough, but apparently it is difficult to get building material in CM nowadays, and that's all he could get today. :Frown:

----------


## terp80

A welder was there early today, and some of the steel frames for the roof were delivered, along with some gray primer. The steel was covered up, so I didn't take a picture of that - just straight steel under a tarp. The welder, however, did weld the square steel plates to the tops of the columns (rebar). The columns will be topped off like that other house mentioned earlier in this blog - so at least now I didn't freak out. :Yikes:  



In the center of the above photo is the step-up from the master bath. You can see the blue pipe there - well, just at the step-up is the concrete which doesn't look all that great to me. I don't imagine it's a real problem, but I can't help but wonder at the quality of the pour. What think ye? :Dunno:

----------


## stevefarang

Terp,
Your comment on the Q-Con blocks is interesting, as all my walls are Q-con, including our bathrooms. If there is an issue with moisture, I would think it would be even more of an issue for my exterior walls and the rainy season. They will get exposed to a lot more moisture than in any of our bathrooms.
I can see the red bricks being cheaper as a reason though.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> Your comment on the Q-Con blocks is interesting, as all my walls are Q-con, including our bathrooms. If there is an issue with moisture, I would think it would be even more of an issue for my exterior walls and the rainy season. They will get exposed to a lot more moisture than in any of our bathrooms.
> I can see the red bricks being cheaper as a reason though. 
> Steve


Yeah Steve, I think we found the real reason. :iagree:

----------


## Bettyboo

> When I mentioned that some of the bricks had been broken in the dumping, my foreman said that, "no problem," they will use them when they need half bricks, etc.


Fundamentally, they're just smarter than us...  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Fundamentally, they're just smarter than us...


What a neat house. I hope mine will look like that in 500 years. :rofl: 

You know Bettyboo, sometimes I think, when it comes to weird fixes, jury rigging, and making do with limited stuff, they are. :Smile:  But when it comes to thinking things through and planning ahead, well . . .  :Aargh4:

----------


## terp80

I hate to say it, but I think my troubles may be starting. Nothing much is happening now on the build. This structural crew is almost finished it's work on my house. But I think they have started another build, because they have not been there on two different days now, even though there is work (stairs) which needs to be done. The steel guy was there and waiting, but when my architect/builder told him how he wanted the job done to high standards, he ran off. The Q-con has still not been delivered, and it was promised by Tuesday. :Headache:  My A/B had told me before that it was difficult to get quality crews in CM now with all the building going on, and now I am starting to see that it's true :Disappointed: . I will meet with him this afternoon to discuss things. :02:

----------


## terp80

And now, to top it all off, my computer had a "Fatal System Error" yesterday (I am doing these on the super-slow computer at my gym). :Irked:  In a few minutes, I will take it in to one of the shops in ICON Square to see what can be done. So, even if there is any work on the house that actually gets done, I can't post any pics until I either get my laptop fixed . . . or I buy a new one. :tieme:

----------


## terp80

OK. Good news: I went back to ICON Square this morning, and the computer guy said he fixed my hard drive. Everything seems to work as before and with no apparent loss of data or photos, etc. Yesterday's quote was 2,400 baht, so I was very pleasantly surprised when he said 200 baht. He could have ripped me off fairly easily, but, to his "Thainess" credit, he didn't.  :bananaman:   :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> OK. Good news: I went back to ICON Square this morning, and the computer guy said he fixed my hard drive. Everything seems to work as before and with no apparent loss of data or photos, etc. Yesterday's quote was 2,400 baht, so I was very pleasantly surprised when he said 200 baht. He could have ripped me off fairly easily, but, to his "Thainess" credit, he didn't.


What a good ( and rare ) computer man !!!

Almost worth me sending mine from England  :silvercup: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

My architect/builder (a/b) explained to me that the reason the roofing steel guy ran off the job was that, since he was an older man with 30 years experience, he would not agree to work under the direction of the *young* CPAC foreman. CPAC gives a 5 year warranty if they control everything. A CPAC crew will do the actual tile installation. Good luck to the old man and his saved face on his next job.  :Sadwavey: 

The husband and wife team who are going to do the Q-Con block work came (for the 2nd time) to look over the site. No Q-Con delivery yet though.  :Tired: 

The structural crew (only 3 left now) were continuing work on the stairs, so I have a couple photos from yesterday. :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80

> What a good ( and rare ) computer man !!!


Indeed. I tried to be unemotional as I was paying him. I think I pulled it off. :Cool:

----------


## terp80

Went out to the site this afternoon and saw that the crew has just finished the forms for the concrete pour of the stairs set for Monday. As you can see, the 18 cm risers are pretty mild and hopefully OK for my bad right knee. At least now, going up to the 2nd floor will be a whole lot easier. :bananaman:

----------


## Wasp

I'm interested in this staircase business terp .

Is it just rebar , cement and forms for steps ?


Wasp

----------


## terp80

Also, someone was there doing roofing steel work. They painted the steel with gray TOA primer. Some steel was taken up to the 2nd level and spot welded up there. They will prime those welds next week. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Wonder of wonders! The Q-Con blocks for the 1st level only were finally delivered today.   :Veryhappy:  The foreman was not happy though, because there were, by his count, 38 broken blocks that he could see. :Cussing:  He said he will use another supplier for the delivery of the 2nd level Q-Con block in the future. They will begin laying them on Monday, because this moo baan does not allow construction on Sundays. :ourrules:

----------


## terp80

> I'm interested in this staircase business terp . 
> Is it just rebar , cement and forms for steps ?   Wasp


At this point, yes Wasp. The plan was to have nice teak treads, but we can't find 30 cm teak for anywhere near a reasonable price. :Yikes:  Originally, we thought my wife's parents' place had some good teak in storage, but that turned out to be a different hard wood and not quite wide enough. Right now we haven't decided what material to do the treads in. :Dunno:  The general style of this house will be Thai modern with white, or nearly so, interior so . . .  :Thinking:

----------


## splitlid

There's something about those stairs I can't quite put my finger on.        Oh yes it's that stray step on the landing.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> There's something about those stairs I can't quite put my finger on.        Oh yes it's that stray step on the landing.


Splitlid, good eye! :Bigeyes2:  There will be an angled step (tread) on the landing. I guess they'll make the form for that on Monday. I hope. Or maybe later, after the landing sets. It's not something I wanted, but there was no other way to fit all the 18/30 cm steps into the space. I suppose any build is really a bunch of compromises, and mine is no exception. :Grumble:

----------


## terp80

Late yesterday, a small truck came with some more red bricks and roof steel. They  off-loaded the steel by hand, but then moved the truck around front to dump the red bricks. They had to go under the truck to get the truck bed to elevate. Then they "assisted" the bricks off by hand as the one guy somehow avoided getting his toes crushed. :Omfg:

----------


## Wasp

It makes me wince to see guys tumbling bricks off a lorry and wearing Health & Safety flipflops !  :Oh: 




Wasp

----------


## terp80

> It makes me wince to see guys tumbling bricks off a lorry and wearing Health & Safety flipflops !      Wasp


  :Eek: Yeah, I was amazed at how he just seemed to have a 6th sense in avoiding the tumbling bricks.

----------


## terp80

Since no work got done because the moo baan doesn't allow it on *Sunday*, here is a religious photo. [COLOR="Yellow"] :Sleeping1:

----------


## terp80

This morning, they poured the concrete for the stairs. It wasn't long afterward that the roof steel crew began using them, stepping on the wooden forms, mostly. :Wink:  :Yeah:

----------


## terp80

The steel roofing crew are 4 older guys, some of whom appear to be my age. :Icon16:  But they have made short work of putting up a lot of the steel structure already. We'll see how they do tomorrow. But I am certainly pleased with their progress today. :smilie_clap: 

Unfortunately, I got a call from my a/b, who said he got a call from the CPAC roof tile people. They told him the tiles could not be delivered on the 15th, as promised/ordered. :Tragedy:  They are green tiles, as required my the moo baan (one of the relatively few restrictions), and were ordered about 5 weeks ago. He said they told him delivery would be by the end of the month. We'll see. :Tired:   [This was no surprise, and something I was aware could happen, thanks to reading these TD building blogs.] :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The husband and wife brick and block team (not employees of Q-Con) were at the site again today. But they were unable to work, because the immigration paperwork has not been submitted yet. The foreman was finishing it up today, and said it would be submitted tomorrow. They did go over the plans and made various measurements, so I hope they have a good sense of what the final outcome should be. :Thinkerg: 

Some Q-Con blocks were unpacked and brought up to the 1st level. The plan is to do the 1st level walls and door frames, along with the complete roof, then another payment is made. There are 9 payments according to stages of work. The final is the 10th, to be paid after everything has been satisfactorily completed, including site cleanup. :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

^^^

Dang, those look like very skinny blocks. How thick are they ? I hate to say it, but I don't know how much insulating effect those will have.

I bet you can't wait for some walls to go up and give you a better feel for the spaces.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Dang, those look like very skinny blocks. How thick are they ? I hate to say it, but I don't know how much insulating effect those will have. 
> I bet you can't wait for some walls to go up and give you a better feel for the spaces. 
> Steve


I was thinking they're not the same size I thought they would be. My walls are supposed to be 20 cm thick, so it does seem like the wrong size - and a lot more work (more blocks to lay), as they would have to lay them flat.  :Wall:  I will find out soon enough. If they don't start laying them today - so I can see, I will ask about it. :Confused:  Thanks Steve

And yeah, I am anxious to see what the actual sizes of the rooms will be. :Scratchchin:  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Those blocks look to be 20 x 60 x 7.5 cm if the wall is to be 20 cm then you will have an air gap in centre of a double q-con wall making for a well insulated wall with no concrete posts showing and a place to run electrical and water piping.

----------


## BKKBILL

Forgot to put the link address in for the Q-Con PDF. It's six pages.

http://www.qcononline.com/images/adv...catalog_en.pdf

----------


## terp80

> Dang, those look like very skinny blocks. How thick are they ? I hate to say it, but I don't know how much insulating effect those will have. 
> I bet you can't wait for some walls to go up and give you a better feel for the spaces. 
> Steve





> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by stevefarang  Dang, those look like very skinny blocks. How thick are they ? I hate to say it, but I don't know how much insulating effect those will have. 
> I bet you can't wait for some walls to go up and give you a better feel for the spaces. 
> Steve    I was thinking they're not the same size I thought they would be. My walls are supposed to be 20 cm thick, so it does seem like the wrong size - and a lot more work (more blocks to lay), as they would have to lay them flat.  I will find out soon enough. If they don't start laying them today - so I can see, I will ask about it. Thanks Steve 
> And yeah, I am anxious to see what the actual sizes of the rooms will be.


Ack! I am wrong about the size of my walls. I looked at the plans, and the columns are 20 cm and the walls appear to be half that, or 10 cm. If they start with 7.5 and render both sides, that should put it to 10 cm. But then what worries me is how they are going to put the plumbing and electrics in such a thin wall? And support the windows? I'll speak with my a/b tomorrow morning, and I'll also wander over to Global Mart and talk to some people there and maybe go to another project where they are using QCON bricks.

----------


## terp80

> Those blocks look to be 20 x 60 x 7.5 cm if the wall is to be 20 cm then you will have an air gap in centre of a double q-con wall making for a well insulated wall with no concrete posts showing and a place to run electrical and water piping.






> Forgot to put the link address in for the Q-Con PDF. It's six pages.  http://www.qcononline.com/images/adv...catalog_en.pdf


Thanks BKKBILL! I like your 2 wide with a gap concept, but that looks like I will have to double my brick expenses! :Aargh4:  See above post. Looks like I'm in a bit of a bind here. We'll see how this works out. :Crying:

----------


## stevefarang

For what it's worth, our blocks are 9 cm thick.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> For what it's worth, our blocks are 9 cm thick. 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. And I'm assuming your plumbing and electrics are inside those 9 cm? Is there a page in your blog with photos of how that worked out? :Dunno:

----------


## terp80

I got out to the site late this afternoon. The 4 steel roofing guys were cleaning up for the day. I don't think anybody else worked today. But those 4 did accomplish a lot again, so here are some more pics. :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> For what it's worth, our blocks are 9 cm thick. 
> Steve
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve. And I'm assuming your plumbing and electrics are inside those 9 cm? Is there a page in your blog with photos of how that worked out?


The plumbing was run either under or outside the house. I forget how the wiring is run, but there's no visible cabling on the interior walls. I think it's routed up above the ceiling and then down a channel to the ground floor breaker box.

Knowing what I know now about the Q-con blocks, I would have gone with 10 cm. They have a pretty impressive insulating capability. I can put my hand on the inside south facing wall, and it doesn't feel hot, as compared to that same sunny, hot exterior wall.

Steve

----------


## Wasp

> Knowing what I know now about the Q-con blocks, I would have gone with 10 cm. They have a pretty impressive insulating capability. I can put my hand on the inside south facing wall, and it doesn't feel hot, as compared to that same sunny, hot exterior wall.
> 
> Steve


Just for clarity for me Steve.

Your 10cm Qcon bricks. Is that it ?  Just one course of these rendered inside and out ? they can take all the weather ?


Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80    Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by stevefarang  For what it's worth, our blocks are 9 cm thick. 
> Steve    Thanks Steve. And I'm assuming your plumbing and electrics are inside those 9 cm? Is there a page in your blog with photos of how that worked out?    The plumbing was run either under or outside the house. I forget how the wiring is run, but there's no visible cabling on the interior walls. I think it's routed up above the ceiling and then down a channel to the ground floor breaker box. 
> Knowing what I know now about the Q-con blocks, I would have gone with 10 cm. They have a pretty impressive insulating capability. I can put my hand on the inside south facing wall, and it doesn't feel hot, as compared to that same sunny, hot exterior wall. 
> Steve


Thanks Steve. And thanks for reminding me :durh:  that I do have two places where plumbing can go up to the floors and electrics can come up to the ceilings from the crawl space under the house, so that is what's going to happen. In the photo below, you can see the one located at the bottom right. That one will serve both shower bathrooms which are identical and are located directly above/below each other. There is another, which you can barely see by a center column, which will serve the master bath. I will have dropped ceilings on both levels, so there is plenty of room to run the electrics all around, although they still have to go through the walls to the plugs and switches; but at least those little yellow pipes are not as bad. :Smile:  

I will confer with my a/b today. Still, 7.5 cm still seems awfully thin to me. :Nervous:

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> 
> Knowing what I know now about the Q-con blocks, I would have gone with 10 cm. They have a pretty impressive insulating capability. I can put my hand on the inside south facing wall, and it doesn't feel hot, as compared to that same sunny, hot exterior wall.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> Just for clarity for me Steve.
> ...


They are 9 cm thick, not 10. They seem to have held up well so far, in all kinds of weather.

The reason I would have gone with 10 cm is that they would have lined up better with the structural columns, more of an aesthetic thing. Although I'm sure it would help even more with insulation. I am very impressed by how little heat conduction there is on the south facing wall, with all the sun it gets.

I think they are pretty strong as well. About 12 months ago, I had an issue with a certain wall inside and I was really pushing hard on it and it never budged.

Steve

----------


## terp80

OK. Well, it's 7.5 cm for me. I went to Home Mall and that's the standard size they sell for houses. They said yellow electric tubes go in with no problem, and are located more toward the inside of the wall, but I'm not sure how they are protected from nails, etc. driven into the walls. Maybe I'd just better remember where they are run and just not go in there. :mid:  :Dead1:  I also talked with my a/b and he said no plumbing is run through those walls; just the yellow tubes, and they're no problem. The insulation values should be less than what you have, Steve, but I think I have more shade from the fairly large trees on the south and west sides, so hopefully I'll be OK.

The picture below shows the center shaft through which all the plumbing to the MB goes, as well as the electrics up to the ceilings on both levels.

----------


## terp80

The husband and wife team, plus a young guy - maybe their son? - were on site today and started on the walls. They did partial walls in the living room (one course), the kitchen (half of one wall), and the laundry room (a couple courses). :Shrug:  Not too much progress, but I think they had spent some time going over the plans with the foremen and marking things out on the floors and columns. We'll see how things go tomorrow, but I am not pushing them: "measure twice, cut once," and all that. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The roof steel crew were at it again today. They put up some more steel and painted all the welds with the gray rustproof primer. The painting was done by a guy who actually looks a lot older than I am, if you can believe that. :Yup:  None of these guys uses any safety equipment of any kind. Pretty scary, to me at least, and one guy was perched out on the edge of the steel making end cuts - sometimes holding on with one hand, sometimes not holding on at all. And *damn*, *it's a long way down*! :Shocked:

----------


## Wasp

Bloody Nora !!!

But I like it .

Makes us look like a nation of damn pussies .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Bloody Nora !!! 
> But I like it . 
> Makes us look like a nation of damn pussies .    Wasp


 :rofl:   :Yup:  :Yup:  :Yup:  :Yup:  :Yup:

----------


## FatOne

Hey Terp,

They are crazy, but they seem to get the job done, at least you got your 1 metre overhang, unlike mine!

----------


## terp80

> Hey Terp, 
> They are crazy, but they seem to get the job done, at least you got your 1 metre overhang, unlike mine!


They ARE crazy! They SEEM TO be.

But, they still have to add a couple  feet of steel to the bump-out portion of the roof to make 1 meter there. Now THAT should be interesting!   :Yikes:   :bananaman:  Maybe your guys will have to do the same thing[?].

Unless my guys misunderstood my Thai (very possible :Eyecrazy: ), they will not be there today. :Sad2:

----------


## pominasia

Terp_

The insulation  values should be less than what you have, Steve, but I think I have more shade from the fairly large trees on the south and west sides, so hopefully I'll be OK._

Usual disclaimer, YMMV, but our house downstairs is of the cheap red bricks, but we are well shaded with the "skirt roof" (see koi pond posting for a picture) and by trees (and is well ventilated).  Last weekend the house interior felt noticeably cooler than outside on the verandah.  The tile floor is on earth foundations - we do not have a crawl space - and is also cool.  Incidentally we do not have gutters, so leaves are not a problem.  The rain falls onto a "moat" of pebbles.

----------


## pominasia

Terp_

The insulation  values should be less than what you have, Steve, but I think I have more shade from the fairly large trees on the south and west sides, so hopefully I'll be OK._

Usual disclaimer, YMMV, but our house downstairs is of the cheap red bricks, but we are well shaded with the "skirt roof" (see koi pond posting for a picture) and by trees (and is well ventilated).  Last weekend the house interior felt noticeably cooler than outside on the verandah.  The tile floor is on earth foundations - we do not have a crawl space - and is also cool.  Incidentally we do not have gutters, so leaves are not a problem.  The rain falls onto a "moat" of pebbles.

----------


## terp80

> our house downstairs is of the cheap red bricks, but we are well shaded with the "skirt roof" (see koi pond posting for a picture) and by trees (and is well ventilated).


Your house looks like it gets a lot of shade from those big trees, and the "skirt roof" looks like it gives some good shade too. Probably more shade than I will have. Good for you!  :Veryhappy:  :Cool3: 




> Incidentally we do not have gutters, so leaves are not a problem.  The rain falls onto a "moat" of pebbles.


I was just looking at gutters yesterday, and I would like to avoid them now if at all possible. From the looks of my house so far, what kind of pebble moat (or other method) would you recommend? Size and depth recommendations, etc.?  :Shrug:  

Also, does any rain water from your roof get into your pool system, and, if so, does that change anything for the care of your koi? A lot of rain will come off my roof onto the deck/terrace, some of which may find its way into the filtration chambers - at least the way it looks now.  :Worried: 

Thanks Pom - in advance. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> But, they still have to add a couple  feet of steel to the bump-out portion of the roof to make 1 meter there. Now THAT should be interesting!


I was wrong about the steel guys needing to add on more steel for the bump-out. The bump-out is just not getting any additional overhang - it's 40 cm now and that's it. So no more high flying circus welding/cutting pics.  :No: 

Anyway, they left a mess, and I don't know when, or if, they will be back to clean up. Another guy may come in the next few days to install the purlins in preparation for the arrival of the tiles, which will (hopefully) be by the end of this month. We'll see. :mid:

----------


## terp80

The QCON installer family were working at it again today. They have put up the QCON bricks /blocks to the heights of the window sills. The sills are made of cement poured into a form with some small rebar in it. The cement was watery, but the foreman assured me that it was OK that way - as *all* are done that way [in Thailand]. :Bs2:  :Question:  He said they can take the forms off tomorrow and additional QCON can be built up the wall (obviously where there is no window). As you can see from these photos, the living room has a lot of window area - almost a "window wall" on the terrace/deck side. :Smile: 



This photo below shows the kitchen. The sink will be on the left wall and will have a good-sized window looking out to the fish pond. That window will (I think) be able to open so it can be used as a pass-through to serve food out on the terrace/deck. :Fing02:  The back wall is where the stove will be, with cabinets up top on each side. To the right will be a 90 cm door to the outside (Thai kitchen and laundry hanging area).



This shot shows the laundry room, which can also be converted into a small bedroom in case I could not go up stairs for any reason in the future. :1zhelp:

----------


## Wasp

I'm repeating myself terp --- but it's a damn good Thread is this .

Don't run out of energy with it .

Great photos .




Wasp

----------


## Wasp

Have you got a knee problem terp ?

You mention every now and then that you have problems and I do too .
Just with the knees .

But you say things that make it seem really serious .


Wasp

----------


## terp80

> I'm repeating myself terp --- but it's a damn good Thread is this . 
> Don't run out of energy with it . 
> Great photos .


Thanks Wasp. I really appreciate the compliment!  :Smile: 





> Have you got a knee problem terp ? 
> You mention every now and then that you have problems and I do too .
> Just with the knees . 
> But you say things that make it seem really serious .


No, not too serious - more of an irritant really. And it's just in my right knee - the left is perfectly fine. I've had chondromalacia patella for 40 years and now a bit of arthritis. The problem is "mechanical" in the sense that it really only hurts at a certain angle - and worse going down than up. I go down stairs like a toddler, only bending my left leg. I walk with no problem - at least for reasonable distances. And the same for riding a bicycle. I can even run for a 100 meters or so. I just can't overdo that stuff. However, I am able to do leg presses on an incline machine, as long as I place my feet in exactly a certain way and am careful. So that keeps my legs fairly strong.  I take glucosamine 2x per day. So there you have it; more than you ever wanted to know, I'm sure! :rofl: 

But, as far as the house goes, the 15 cm steps are great - both up and down, but the 18 cm are not - just OK. Also, If I live long enough, the knee will most likely not be getting any better, so that's why I made 1) the stairs a little narrower than I would have preferred and with handrails on both sides, 2) the laundry room large enough to be a small bedroom, and 3) the 1st level bath with a shower. Hopefully, that time will never come, but  . . .  :Dunno: 

Hope your knees are not too bad.  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

^^^

I had a motorcycle accident, a little over 6 years ago. During my recovery, I needed a railing on both sides of my stairs, at my place here in the USA. It was the best thing I ever did. It's come in very handy, as I have developed a balance issue dealing with stairs. I don't know if it's due to the accident or just old age, but I need to hold onto something, going up or down. And it doesn't matter if it 's just 2-3 steps or a whole staircase. I've had other family members find it very useful as well.

My place in Nakhom Pathom is not as conducive to a railing on both sides right now. But, if the time comes, I'm sure we can come up with something.

Steve

----------


## Wasp

Well ....... a comprehensive answer !

You make me feel lucky .

For a while I was a stunningly wonderful professional Footballer and still played Amateur so I played sometimes 4 times a week .

Now I get lots of pain from the knees . Yet sometimes nothing at all !!

Sometimes I even think I could go and ski just one more time ....... I loved doing that .... but within a short time I know I can't .

The whole thing is just a damn nuisance don't you think ? For Steve too. 

It might just be age - but I don't like it .


Wasp

----------


## stevefarang

Wasp,
My knees aren't that bad, for my age. It's just a sense of balance issue that I have with stairs. I just feel that I have to hang on something, even if it's just 2-3 steps. Drives me crazy when we go to the movie theatres and they have 2-3 wide steps at the entrance. My wife has to hold on to me, because I feel like I'll keel over if I don't hold on to something.

Steve

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp,
> My knees aren't that bad, for my age. It's just a sense of balance issue that I have with stairs. I just feel that I have to hang on something, even if it's just 2-3 steps. Drives me crazy when we go to the movie theatres and they have 2-3 wide steps at the entrance. My wife has to hold on to me, because I feel like I'll keel over if I don't hold on to something.
> 
> Steve



It's miserable though - isn't it ?

Makes me look like an old man when in fact I AM an old man but I don't want to look like an old man .

Why does the me in a photo look nothing like the me in a mirror ?

Not that this has anything to do with unsteadiness or sore knees .

Tell me .... when you had your moatybike accident was that Steve dressed all in heavy leathers on a 5000 cc beast motorbike doing 420 miles an hour ?

Or was it Steve wearing shorts on a Honda Wave doing 12 mph on a gravelly road ?



Wasp

----------


## stevefarang

^^^

I was riding my 2007 865 cc parallel twin Triumph Bonneville America (very similar to my "new" 2007 TBA that I use for my profile pic) . We were up on an island, north of Seattle, Washington. It was about 10-10:30 AM. I was going through a shaded curve, of a very quiet road, at about 30-35 mph (I'm known as not being a speed demon when I ride) when I drifted to far to the right. On the side of the road was a bunch of pine needles, sand and what not. Basically, the bike "slipped" and I went down on my left side. Broke my left shoulder, left ankle AND my left big toe !! Went around all day like that before I got home in the evening. My sister had to force me to go to the hospital ER. I was just going to take some Tylenol and go to sleep, thinking nothing was seriously wrong with me (just banged up a bit for going down). The ER staff were like, "When did this happen ? Why are you coming in Now?" and "Oh no, you're pretty f__'d up".

Had 5+ hours of surgery and then spent 2 weeks in the hospital before being carried home and literally dragged up my stairs.

Being the cautious rider that I am, I was wearing my armoured leather jacket and armoured riding pants, leather boots, leather gloves and helmet. 

There was almost ZERO skin damage except for my knuckles. I was wearing leather gloves, so there was just very minor scraping of 2 knuckles on my left hand. The hospital staff was very impressed that I had no skin damage.
Didn't bang my head. Not a scratch on my helmet.

I still wear that leather jacket when I ride today. It's a heavy duty leather and it saved my hide once already. The scrapes on the left leather sleeve give it character. I normally don't wear the armoured riding pants. I bought a pair of Kevlar lined riding jeans a few years ago and usually wear those, especially when riding around town.

I seriously doubt I will ever ride in Thailand. I cringe when I see some guy out riding wearing only a tank top, shorts and flipflops. Plus, I like my a/c comfort.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Well ....... a comprehensive answer ! 
> You make me feel lucky . 
> For a while I was a stunningly wonderful professional Footballer and still played Amateur so I played sometimes 4 times a week . 
> Now I get lots of pain from the knees . Yet sometimes nothing at all !! 
> Sometimes I even think I could go and ski just one more time ....... I loved doing that .... but within a short time I know I can't . 
> The whole thing is just a damn nuisance don't you think ? For Steve too.  
> It might just be age - but I don't like it .





> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by stevefarang   Wasp, My knees aren't that bad, for my age. It's just a sense of balance issue that I have with stairs. I just feel that I have to hang on something, even if it's just 2-3 steps. Drives me crazy when we go to the movie theatres and they have 2-3 wide steps at the entrance. My wife has to hold on to me, because I feel like I'll keel over if I don't hold on to something. 
> Steve    
> It's miserable though - isn't it ? 
> Makes me look like an old man when in fact I AM an old man but I don't want to look like an old man . 
> Why does the me in a photo look nothing like the me in a mirror ? 
> Not that this has anything to do with unsteadiness or sore knees .


 :smiley laughing:  Yeah, I'm afraid it is old age catching up with us. :Grouphug:  Better get used to it. I don't mean "give up." I mean just alter things as needed. :Beerchug:

----------


## Wasp

Re: Steve's accident .

Good God !!!  

That's a serious bit of disaster .

Funnily enough I feel very safe on a bike in Thailand .
I do assume though that everybody is going to totally ignore all rules and commonsense and I ride for that .
Go around corners straight vertical .

But I should be _dead_ Steve .

I had a motorbike in Sydney . Not a lovely big Triumph Bonneville . A Kawasaki 400 .

I checked my street map and set off .

Came round a bend .

There was a wall straight across the road !!!

This wall ........... ( The bollards were not there then ).




I was dead .
I was absolutely stoney brown bread dead .

And all I could think in my last nanoseconds was " That wasn't on the map !!! ".


But you have a lovely bike .  Great in California or Oklahoma or Montana .

No good in Korat .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

When I went to the site this afternoon, the forms had been taken off the stairs. They were a mess, so I swept them off as best I could. Then I gave them a test walk up and down. The result: great going up and not bad going down! :bananaman:  The 30 cm treads will be nice too, with lots of room to place my foot straight on the step.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The QCON family took down the forms for the window sills, and bricked up the walls more - at least to the height of the window headers. You can also see the rear, kitchen door frame being installed or at least set up. The second photo is the laundry room. It has one decent sized window and two smaller ones on the back wall. All of these windows open - one way or another - and will have screens.





This last one shows the kitchen wall, where the Thai kitchen (sink and hobb) will be, and the rest of the back wall. It was taken from the end of the fish pond where the water fall will be.

----------


## terp80

Aaargh! I've made a mistake! :Yell:  The windows in the living room are too low. Only 30 cm off the floor! In my head, I envisioned them about 70-80 cm off the floor, especially behind where the sofa will go. I'm not sure how I missed this when looking at the plans, but I didn't want them that low. But, I will leave it alone now that the wall has been almost bricked. I'll get used to it I'm sure. Plus, that area has the most tree shade and blocked views anyway. :mid:  Just goes to show that it's not hard to miss something that should be pretty obvious. Or am I getting old? Don't answer that. :enough: 



This last photo shows the dining room "window wall" which will have a slider, with screen, in the center. Between this and the living room windows, and open kitchen, there should be plenty of light throughout the main living areas. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Thanks Steve and Wasp for reminding me why I sold my Kawasaki 400 (Wash. D.C. commuter bike) 30 years ago. Never had an accident and never went down, so I count myself lucky. :Hump:

----------


## stevefarang

> Thanks Steve and Wasp for reminding me why I sold my Kawasaki 400 (Wash. D.C. commuter bike) 30 years ago. Never had an accident and never went down, so I count myself lucky.



You're not a real biker until you've gone down !!!

I could never ride in Thailand, it's not just the heat, but I got to have space around me. Having some car (or other bike) come cruising right up next to me would unnerve me to no end. 

Plus the road surfaces are funky. They can become real slick when it rains. And I've never been impressed by a Thai style ambulance (ie wave down the nearest available song-teaw and hope they will take you to the nearest hospital - pray it's not a government hospital).

However, up here in the Pacific Northwest of the USA, we have some beautiful roads and mountains to cruise around. It's pretty biker friendly and it's a nice way to unwind on a nice sunny day.

Anyway, back to your build. Post more pics !!!

Steve

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Thanks Steve and Wasp for reminding me why I sold my Kawasaki 400 (Wash. D.C. commuter bike) 30 years ago. Never had an accident and *never went down*, so I count myself lucky.


Never munched on the rug eh...

----------


## terp80

> You're not a real biker until you've gone down !!!


Haha. You may be right Steve, and I never do call myself a biker. :bigbike:  But it sure made my commute downtown a whole lot quicker.  :Smile:  





> Never munched on the rug eh...


Now I didn't say that.  :Lick:

----------


## terp80

My a/b called me yesterday and said the roof tiles would be delivered today - and they were. Also delivered were purlins, reflective foil and roofing accessories, among them the roof vent for the plumbing system. The foreman said it was special ordered and "paeng maak maak," so he took it home with him tonight - until Monday. :Love:   The green tiles are not as dark as I thought they might be, since they are brand new, so I am happy about that. This particular color is mandated by the moo baan for all the houses here. :yerman:

----------


## terp80

The family continued with its work today. It's hot and muggy now that we seem to have rain almost every day (so much for the hot and dry season!). So the son takes off his pants and works in his undershorts (yesterday) or light shorts (today). :Eek5:  They bricked up to the headers in the kitchen and laundry room and the kitchen/back door. :Wall:  One unusual thing did occur: at the end of the day, the foreman said "clean, clean, clean," and the father swept up the laundry room. This is the first time anyone has actually cleaned up. But I think it was the result of a comment I made to the a/b the other day about how messy the site had become because no one ever seems to clean up. So I really don't think we've turned over a new leaf. :mid:  Nevertheless, I have memorialized this singular cleanup effort in the photo below. :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

looks good, mate.

The walls go up really quickly, then once they are rendered (also quick) and the ceilings up (can take some time, ask Koman...) it feels like a house! If the workers keep up the current pace then you're not far away from having a house...  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> looks good, mate. 
> The walls go up really quickly, then once they are rendered (also quick) and the ceilings up (can take some time, ask Koman...) it feels like a house! If the workers keep up the current pace then you're not far away from having a house...


Thanks a lot Bettyboo!  It is moving right along isn't it - faster than I had anticipated. :Smile:  Although at some point, *I may be the hold up*. Looking for the right doors, tiles, fixtures, lights, appliances, etc. kind of scares me in a way because, once I fork out the baht, I have to live with my choices!  :Omfg:

----------


## Bettyboo

> once I fork out the baht, I have to live with my choices!


You better start looking about now, some stuff may not be in stock and may need ordering, etc - it's good to be around and fine tune everything at the end of the build - take care and you can make everything perfect.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> You better start looking about now, some stuff may not be in stock and may need ordering, etc - it's good to be around and fine tune everything at the end of the build - take care and you can make everything perfect.


Thanks Bettyboo. Good advice! And you're right about the "not in stock" problem. I've got to get moving. I was looking at doors yesterday, and now realize that I may have to buy the door, *AND* the frame that goes with that particular door, at the same time. Too bad I just bought 11 wooden door frames (only) first!! :Aargh4:

----------


## pominasia

Terp




> I was just looking at gutters yesterday, and I would like to avoid them now if at all possible. From the looks of my house so far, what kind of pebble moat (or other method) would you recommend? Size and depth recommendations, etc.?  Also, does any rain water from your roof get into your pool system, and, if so, does that change anything for the care of your koi? A lot of rain will come off my roof onto the deck/terrace, some of which may find its way into the filtration chambers - at least the way it looks now.


re Pebbles.  Have a look at my Koi posting for pictures of the pebbles.  (Sorry for not reposting the pictures, but I find posting non-intuitive).  The pebbles are in a trench about 0.5 m wide and 0.2 m deep along the edge of the concrete path.  The path is about 1 m wide, matching the roof overhang.  The outside of the trench is marked by cheap concrete blocks.   The pebbles basically stop erosion - not drain the rain water.  The land has a natural fall, but is bounded by a wall, so in heavy rain there is temporary flooding at one end.  The average size of pebbles is about 3 to 5 cm (we live near a river so they are quite cheap).  However crushed rock (2 cm +) would also work.

Incidentally I use moat as a termite barrier.  Monthly or so I pour Chaindrite from a watering can onto the pebbles.  The (unproven) idea is that over time the insecticide will permeate down, forming a barrier.   I want to make the area unpleasant for termites so they will go elsewhere - rather than worrying about exterminating them.

re pond flooding.  Ideally the roof runoff will fall onto the pebbles and none into the pond - assuming the fall is basically vertical - no wind.  The pond has an overflow to drain any rain falling directly into the pond.  I note that you have a step along your pond edge, so maybe rain is not a problem.

I must say I am very impressed with your build.

----------


## terp80

> re Pebbles.  Have a look at my Koi posting for pictures of the pebbles.  (Sorry for not reposting the pictures, but I find posting non-intuitive).  The pebbles are in a trench about 0.5 m wide and 0.2 m deep along the edge of the concrete path.  The path is about 1 m wide, matching the roof overhang.  The outside of the trench is marked by cheap concrete blocks.   The pebbles basically stop erosion - not drain the rain water.  The land has a natural fall, but is bounded by a wall, so in heavy rain there is temporary flooding at one end.  The average size of pebbles is about 3 to 5 cm (we live near a river so they are quite cheap).  However crushed rock (2 cm +) would also work. 
> Incidentally I use moat as a termite barrier.  Monthly or so I pour Chaindrite from a watering can onto the pebbles.  The (unproven) idea is that over time the insecticide will permeate down, forming a barrier.   I want to make the area unpleasant for termites so they will go elsewhere - rather than worrying about exterminating them. 
> re pond flooding.  Ideally the roof runoff will fall onto the pebbles and none into the pond - assuming the fall is basically vertical - no wind.  The pond has an overflow to drain any rain falling directly into the pond.  I note that you have a step along your pond edge, so maybe rain is not a problem.


This is good stuff Pom. I already looked a your photos. That's why I was interested. I will now have to remember this  - or remember it's on p. 18. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> I must say I am very impressed with your build.


And thanks a lot for the compliment. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Wife (she's up from BKK) and I went to the site after lunch today. My a/b (not in photos) was there, and we discussed some possible modifications re moving a wall a little bit to the right of the front door as you go in. We also talked about looking at flooring, bathroom fixtures, and doors soon. He said the roofing crew should start tomorrow. :Smile:  

The Q-Con family was there working away, but there is not too much visible change in the photos. But they still worked for a couple hours after we left. They have been working past 5:00p every day so far. :Smile:  

Note the use of the rubber boot as a bucket in the last shot. This allows for a more "precise" pour.

----------


## terp80

Today, a seven (yes 7!) man roofing crew showed up and put up the purlins, Hopefully, they will start on the tiles tomorrow. :Smile:  I would have taken more pics, but my camera battery went dead after only two.    :Irked: 



The forms on the living room headers were removed, and red bricks were put up in a wall between the 1st level bathroom and the laundry. Q-Con bricks on the front  wall behind the carport were put up as well. :Wall:  Sorry about this, tomorrow I will have more photos. :Sorry:

----------


## terp80

Today, we have had our first real miscommunication between my a/b and myself: My house was supposed to be Q-Con bricks. Then, my a/b said he wanted to use red bricks for the bathrooms, and I said OK, thinking we were talking about the inside walls *only*. Today, I saw that *all* of the bathroom walls on the 1st level bathroom were red brick, *including the outside walls*. Since we (I?) were not clear about exactly which walls we were talking about, I am not going to make them tear down the outside walls and redo them with Q-Con. *BUT*, I told my a/b that, from now on, I wanted *all* the outside walls Q-Con. I will meet with him again tomorrow, but I was wondering if there is anything I can do *at this point* to insulate those walls?

 You can see in the photos how much red brick I am talking about.

----------


## Wasp

Honest to God .

Take them down .

Do something to mitigate the wasted cost but take them down and build exactly what you want or it will bug you every day forever .

Bite the bullet .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Honest to God . 
> Take them down . 
> Do something to mitigate the wasted cost but take them down and build exactly what you want or it will bug you every day forever . 
> Bite the bullet .    Wasp


Thanks Wasp. I will go out there first thing this morning to see about taking those two partial walls down - and see how much that will cost me. I'm mad at myself for not spotting this earlier - I didn't realize what they were doing until *after* I took the last photo. In other words, I was there and actually saw them building those two walls and didn't even notice! :Zx11pissed:  I'm also irritated with both my a/b and the foremen for not understanding that I wanted (and WHY I wanted) all of the outside walls made of Q-Con, when I had never said I wanted anything but Q-Con. It was their (probably the building foremen's) idea, after the building had begun, to use red bricks on the bathroom walls (to save money). :Frown:  I should know by now that any Thai builder is first and foremost interested in saving time and money - not in making a quality house, and it is MY responsibility to watch them at all times. :Zx11pissed:  I guess everything was going so well that I fell asleep on the job. :Hypnotized:

----------


## koman

Just discovered this thread..  How did I miss it all this time?  

Anyhow, I would not panic over the outside brick wall if it's just for the bathroom(s)
I have the same thing and it's not a problem at all.   

 The wall will get a lot warmer than the Q-Con.....especially if it's on a south wall and getting a lot of sun.....but bathroom walls are not usually that big in area so it's a minor thing.   I see people building whole houses out of that red brick....now that is dumb and they are going to either melt or spend a fortune trying to keep the place comfortable....but some people just like it and it's no good trying to tell them about the downside.  

Most builders here insist on brick as the only solution to high moisture environments.  It's not....but there's no point in fighting them over it because it's not really that much of an issue, and I certainly would not go tearing down the outside bathroom wall over it.

Looks like things are going well for you.  You are still at the stage where things move along quickly.  They are  really quite good at the big structural stuff.....but wait till they start screwing around with door hanging, electrical installations, and the thousand and one  details that go into the finishing.   That's when you begin to see life in slow motion and more cock-ups than a Keystone Kops movie..... :Smile:  

Do not leave the site....not even for five minutes during the finishing stages.    A Thai contractor can do more damage in those five minutes than Hurricane Katrina did to New Orleans in 24 hours..... :rofl:

----------


## pominasia

From my very limited experience I too would say leave the bricks.  Once the walls have been tiled you would never know, and I suspect the plaster between Q-con blocks and the tiles may be a problem.   
What I did find is that for bathrooms glass bricks at the higher levels are a good investment - in addition to the ventilation windows.  Our bathrooms are always well lit in the day.

----------


## terp80

> Just discovered this thread..  How did I miss it all this time?  
> 
> Anyhow, I would not panic over the outside brick wall if it's just for the bathroom(s)
> I have the same thing and it's not a problem at all.   
> 
>  The wall will get a lot warmer than the Q-Con.....especially if it's on a south wall and getting a lot of sun.....but bathroom walls are not usually that big in area so it's a minor thing.   I see people building whole houses out of that red brick....now that is dumb and they are going to either melt or spend a fortune trying to keep the place comfortable....but some people just like it and it's no good trying to tell them about the downside.  
> 
> Most builders here insist on brick as the only solution to high moisture environments.  It's not....but there's no point in fighting them over it because it's not really that much of an issue, and I certainly would not go tearing down the outside bathroom wall over it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Koman. Welcome. I don't know how you missed either. Maybe the same way I missed the outside brick wall going up. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> From my very limited experience I too would say leave the bricks.  Once the walls have been tiled you would never know, and I suspect the plaster between Q-con blocks and the tiles may be a problem.   
> What I did find is that for bathrooms glass bricks at the higher levels are a good investment - in addition to the ventilation windows.  Our bathrooms are always well lit in the day.


Thanks Pom. I need to discuss this more with my a/b. Right now they have stopped work on those two walls. My a/b said he spoke with people at Q-Con, and they said there should be no problem with the bathroom walls of Q-Con (no surprise there). I want to find out about whether the plaster or render has to be different for each. :Shrug:  One possibility is to make the lower halves of all bathrooms in red brick with the upper halves Q-Con. At least that would avoid knocking the walls down. :Wall:  I need to sort this out today or tomorrow. :Scratchchin:   :Sadwavey:

----------


## terp80

A little detail (like what Koman was referring to) is the locations of the doors on each side of the stairs. First, the bathroom door, which is on the left in the photo, will be hung on the *left* _at the wall_, because the wall was built 5 cm too close to the door. In other words, the door frame IS part of the wall. Anyway, so since I wanted the doors to look "balanced," and asked them to move the other (pantry)door to the *right* as far as they could. Well, this request was met with resistance from the foremen who said the a/b told them to put the door in the middle. I tried to explain that the "balance" was not with the small area they were referring to, but with the _entire area_ of both doors and stairs, etc. Their response was kind of blank looks and "mai bpen rai." Note: They had already started the rebar for the cement door frame and didn't want to move them over 5 cm to the right. Finally, I realized that _I_ did not have final say about my house - only my a/b did. So I called him and explained what I wanted and he then told them to move it over as much as they could (5 cm). It still won't be balanced because they cannot make the wall on the right part of the door frame. When I go back today, I will see what they did.

----------


## stevefarang

> From my very limited experience I too would say leave the bricks.  Once the walls have been tiled you would never know, and I suspect the plaster between Q-con blocks and the tiles may be a problem.   
> What I did find is that for bathrooms glass bricks at the higher levels are a good investment - in addition to the ventilation windows.  Our bathrooms are always well lit in the day.


We used Q-Con blocks everywhere in our house. No problem with tile or plaster. We have other issues,  but nothing regarding the Q-Con blocks.
Steve

----------


## splitlid

nothing more annoying than somebody telling labour what to do!!!
your contract is with the builder only. talk to him and him only.
people will get pissed off pretty quickly.

also those red bricks at the rear, they do not even tie in with each other.
I can see a farking gap.
they probably want to pour some sort of concrete around it.
don't let em. knock (push) it down and do it properly.

----------


## terp80

Well, it's clear that there is no consensus on the red bricks, either here on TDF or on the internet in general, that I can see. I think I may let the red bricks stay the way they are and put Q-Con on the top half. I can deal with making sure that part gets as much shade as possible later. That wall faces northeast so it may not be too much of a problem. The gaps can be filled with red brick pieces without much insulation difference, but I am concerned about strength at the corner. I will talk to my a/b about that tomorrow. The remaining outside wall will be Q-Con block. Thanks for all the input! :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Here are some more photos from today. The roofing guy[s] had a death in the family, so the roofing work will start on Monday. The brick family continued their work. They removed the pantry door frame but did not reposition it yet. They show up and start work on time and leave well after 5:00p and work steadily all day. :smilie_clap:  The mom is just as hard a worker as anyone, including heavy lifting, etc.  :Notworthy:

----------


## Drainpipe

> and now realize that I may have to buy the door, AND the frame that goes with that particular door, at the same time. Too bad I just bought 11 wooden door frames (only) first!!


If the frames are standard sizes, then the doors will fit them. Of course you can order doors slightly different sizes to fit the frames but it may take a little while longer; they do not usually cost more though

The builders will only need the frames for building - the doors can be fitted later by the carpenter

----------


## Brunswick

Stating the obvious about your " red brick " discussion the cheapest time to fix something has to be during the build ? And once you start sticking in bits of brick and cement you're not building . It's bodging . Which is a shame on what has been almost an instructional thread on homebuilding.

----------


## terp80

> If the frames are standard sizes, then the doors will fit them. Of course you can order doors slightly different sizes to fit the frames but it may take a little while longer; they do not usually cost more though 
> The builders will only need the frames for building - the doors can be fitted later by the carpenter


Thanks Drainpipe. I was thinking about _metal_ doors when I wrote that. I'm OK now with the wooden frames.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Stating the obvious about your " red brick " discussion the cheapest time to fix something has to be during the build ? And once you start sticking in bits of brick and cement you're not building . It's bodging . Which is a shame on what has been almost an instructional thread on homebuilding.


Thanks Brunswick. Of course you are right. I'll see how it goes today. Now it's off to the hospital for complete blood labs (part of health checkup) and to get a medical OK for my Thai driver's license. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Hospital stuff taken care of and everything (almost) looked OK. :Smile:  So back to the site and meeting with a/b. With regard to the red brick, I have decided because of concerns for problems with different plasters for red brick and Q-Con, plus their significantly different widths, and the fact that it is a northeast facing wall, plus my ability to place a shade tree there, I decided to complete that 1st level bath in redbrick. All the rest of the outside walls will be all Q-Con. The corner of the red brick walls, where there is now a noticeable gap, will have a small reinforced column there. I also asked that any "significant" spaces be filled with brick, and not just cement. 

I'll buy a good thermometer (any recommendations?) and, once all the walls are up, record the inside wall temps at the different walls at differing times during the day. I will post this once I get good data. 

Note: The right side (pantry) door has now been moved to the right. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Several things about the kitchen: first, since it became clear once that right wall started to go up that there would be very little cross-ventilation, we decided to add a transom window above the back door. Just have to make sure it's closed when the wife starts to cook _ahaan phet_ in the Thai kitchen.:O It may not be the most aesthetically pleasing design, but it should help a lot on days we can get a nice breeze going. Also, there are probably cosmetic things to improve the look which can be done later. :Smile:  [There may be cabinets on either side of the stove (hobb) hood on that back wall, so windows wouldn't fit there.] 

Second, I haven't decided on the height of the counter that will separate the kitchen from the dining room. Originally, I had planned on a 120 cm high "breakfast bar" there, but now I'm leaning toward having it the same height (90 cm) as all the rest of the counters. In any event, it will be 60 cm wide. I also want 25 cm leg (knee) room on the sitting (dining room) side. Does anyone have reasons for preferring one kind over the other? :Shrug:  BTW, it's not important to have any shelves on the kitchen side, as there should be enough cabinets and pantry space.

----------


## Wasp

You look at the wall down the far end and they have zigged and zagged the bricks beautifully for a good interlock .

Then you look to the right behind the balaclava figure and it looks like they have tried instead to line them up in vertical straight lines .

Do they forget - or just forget ?



Wasp

----------


## splitlid

What the height of the window sill in the kitchen? I'm guessing there will be a sink below it. The window above the door is an ok idea. Who is going to open it? There are there really for light. Not ventilation. Why can you not just open the door and install a fly screen. 
Coming along nicely.

----------


## palexxxx

> Then you look to the right behind the balaclava figure and it looks like they have tried instead to line them up in vertical straight lines .
> 
> Do they forget - or just forget ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


They're just lazy,  they just don't want to cut any bricks in half.

----------


## koman

> we decided to add a transom window above the back door


You could also have a door with glass panels to let in even more light.....and I would make the window above the door an opening one.....you need good ventilation in a kitchen and your present setup does not really do it unless you keep the door open most of the time.    

  We have two outside doors and three opening windows in our kitchen as well as a big range hood with an 1800 Watt extractor fan......certain Thai cooking ventures need all of it... :Smile:    Kitchens can really stink up without good cross ventilation; especially during the "wet" season.

Your un-staggered blocks on that right hand wall should be ok....I see the rebar sticking out for the counter top so once they build all that it should hold the wall up..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> You look at the wall down the far end and they have zigged and zagged the bricks beautifully for a good interlock . 
> Then you look to the right behind the balaclava figure and it looks like they have tried instead to line them up in vertical straight lines .


Damn! :durh:  I didn't notice that yesterday. I'll speak to the foremen about that on Monday.





> They're just lazy,  they just don't want to cut any bricks in half.


There's the answer alright. :tieme:  





> What the height of the window sill in the kitchen? I'm guessing there will be a sink below it. The window above the door is an ok idea. Who is going to open it? There are there really for light. Not ventilation. Why can you not just open the door and install a fly screen. 
> Coming along nicely.


Thanks Splitlid. Yeah, the sink will be just below that large window (which opens). I should be able to open the transom window, hopefully without the little stool. The back door will have a screen so it can be opened too. Light from the transom won't be much, but will be nice. All windows will have screens. :Smile: 

So, what about the one counter height? 120 cm "bar" or 90 cm all around?  :Speechless:  ??

----------


## terp80

> You could also have a door with glass panels to let in even more light.....


Thanks Koman. A glass paneled door would be nice, but I was thinking that, since that is the back side, maybe I should have a strong door - harder to break into the house. I will install motion sensor lights back there at some point and maybe a CCTV system, but that was my concern. :Ugh:

----------


## splitlid

I think 90 is good as can be used for extra work surface. It can be difficult to find stools that fit under or even allow knees to fit under. But they are available.

----------


## stevefarang

Terp, 
If I recall,  you work in the USA.  Harbor Freight sells a nice solar powered, 60 LED motion detector security light for about $35. Use 1 of their coupons to save even more.
 I installed one 2-3 months ago & still works fine. I brought another one over with me 3 days ago. I intend to eventually have 5-7 of them around the house exterior.  I may also get some type of CCTV as well.

----------


## terp80

> I think 90 is good as can be used for extra work surface. It can be difficult to find stools that fit under or even allow knees to fit under. But they are available.


Thanks Splitlid. Good point about the same height work surface - just simpler. And since the house isn't that big, the 90 cm height will keep the whole floorplan more open. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Terp, 
> If I recall,  you work in the USA.  Harbor Freight sells a nice solar powered, 60 LED motion detector security light for about $35. Use 1 of their coupons to save even more.
>  I installed one 2-3 months ago & still works fine. I brought another one over with me 3 days ago. I intend to eventually have 5-7 of them around the house exterior.  I may also get some type of CCTV as well.


Thanks Steve. Yes, I DID work in the US, but now I'm here, more or less permanently. I do plan on going back to get my TH ready to be rented, but that probably won't be until after the house is finished here. I'll check into those motion detector security lights in the meantime. :Smile:

----------


## Drainpipe

You can buy motion detector switches here, around B600 each

These can be connected to any lights you might want to come on, be they spots or just normal

I fitted one near my entrance, which switches on a spot, so I get lighting when I return in the dark, and one in my porch area, which switches on the downlighters in the porch

----------


## terp80

> You can buy motion detector switches here, around B600 each 
> These can be connected to any lights you might want to come on, be they spots or just normal 
> I fitted one near my entrance, which switches on a spot, so I get lighting when I return in the dark, and one in my porch area, which switches on the downlighters in the porch


 Thanks Drainpipe. Any recommendations? Either the ones you have or others? :Smile:

----------


## terp80

More work today on the walls. I was there early this morning, and they got back on track as far as the zig-zag brick work, without me saying anything. I came back later and took some photos of that kitchen wall and the outside showing the prepping the transom window and the large windows in the dining room and the slider leading to the deck and fish pond area. I think the roof guy[s] will start tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

Coming along well.     :tumbs:

----------


## terp80

> Coming along well.


 Thanks palexxx.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Sorry, I have no photos today. But what I do have is a problem with the 1st level bathroom. It is too complicated for my limited brain to explain clearly, but suffice it to say that the plans showed the bathroom to be 160 cm wide and in fact, after the walls were put up, it was only going to be 145 cm. Now that doesn't seem like a big deal, but I spent a lot of time trying to get what I thought was an adequate distance between me and the opposite wall whilst sitting on the throne, as it were. It turns out that, since my heart operation and subsequent post-op lung complications, my mild claustrophobia became worse (for me that feeling is more one of suffocation than anything else). OK enough about that. At any rate, that "lost" 15 cm was important to me. I told my a/b I was not happy with the shortened distance and, after looking at the plans and at the walls themselves, was at a loss as to how it got that way.

Now, as it turns out, the foremen had ordered a whole lot of building supplies, including Q-Con, red bricks, steel roofing and the roofing tiles, etc. on credit and now they had to pay up. They wanted an advance of some of the money prior to the completion of the roofing work on this phase. I was ready to say, "Well sorry, but you should know this is how it works in construction, and you need to keep enough money on hand so cash flow isn't a problem." But, then I thought, "No, why don't we talk about my problem with the bathroom walls first." So today my a/b, the one foreman who controls most of the actual building (the other one seems to be the ordering supplies and coordinating specialist), and I spent the greater part of an hour cogitating on this wall problem. It turns out that a beam and concrete core plank were placed in such a way as to make the one wall closer and to make the shower wall about 10 cm closer to the toilet. Yet, when it was done, it wasn't at all obvious that there was any problem, and it is actually much more complicated than that, but, as I said, I can't fully explain it.  :Sad6: 

Well, after a lot of discussion, we came up with at least a workable, if not creative,  solution involving moving a portion of the wall behind the toilet back about 10 cm by removing one half of the double brick wall. The toilet will also be moved back 10 cm and over a bit (again, too complicated to explain). The top half of the wall (above 2 meters) will remain as is and will accommodate a light fixture underneath it and above the mirror. The mirror will be extended to cover most of that wall behind the toilet and above the sink. Unfortunately, the movement of the shower wall over 10 cm from where it might have gone, reveals part of a structural column. Since we can't do much with that, we might make a partial _faux_ column on the right side, so that there are balanced-looking partial columns. SO THERE YOU HAVE IT!! :bananaman:  

What I will do is take a couple photos now and, as the work continues, take additional photos from the same vantage points. I think that is the only way you  can make any sense of what I've tried to describe. :Eyecrazy:

----------


## Wasp

Clearly what you need here is a nice " Roman King " to cover the structural column .

I know a bit about Roman Kings . I do . I do .


Imagine you are sat there on the throne thinking about where your life has gone all wrong and you look straight ahead at a mirror .
Well that wouldn't be very nice ........... but if the mirror was higher so you were not looking at your little self but at a reflection of a mirror reflection .....would that not help with any " claustrophobia " feelings ?



Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

Actually you explained it quite well, not so sure adding a faux column just for balance is that great of an idea, unless you are using double wall or 20 cm blocks most bathrooms show at least one corner post.

Mind you there are a few posters trying to flog roman columns. I'm sure your inbox will soon be flooded.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

OH I see the avalanche has started already.  :rofl:

----------


## Wasp

> OH I see the avalanche has started already.




I take back some nice comments I previously made about you .



Hypocrite .




Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

> Originally Posted by BKKBILL
> 
> 
> OH I see the avalanche has started already. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take back some nice comments I previously made about you .
> ...


Indian Giver!  :Sad: 

Indian giver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Wasp

Anyway .... bleeding bloody gorgeous Roman Kings don't come in avalanches !

They reveal themselves as scarce treasures  ...... only to be seen on those rare occasions when the Somchai out near Wanon Niwat has run out of Hong Thong or the means to buy more . 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Clearly what you need here is a nice " Roman King " to cover the structural column . 
> I know a bit about Roman Kings . I do . I do .  
> Imagine you are sat there on the throne thinking about where your life has gone all wrong and you look straight ahead at a mirror .
> Well that wouldn't be very nice ........... but if the mirror was higher so you were not looking at your little self but at a reflection of a mirror reflection .....would that not help with any " claustrophobia " feelings ?    Wasp


 OK Wasp, what the hell is a "Roman King"? :Confused:  [I'm pretty sure it's from somebody's blog, but I don't know whose.] And yeah, I did think about a mirror on that wall too, but I didn't want to stare at myself. Your idea of putting it higher is a good one, but I think I'll just wait and see how it goes with the one. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Actually you explained it quite well, not so sure adding a faux column just for balance is that great of an idea, unless you are using double wall or 20 cm blocks most bathrooms show at least one corner post. 
> Mind you there are a few posters trying to flog roman columns. I'm sure your inbox will soon be flooded.


Thanks BKKBILL. This partial column will be in an unusual spot, but I'll wait and see what it looks like before making any _faux_ column on the other end. 

Are Roman Kings the different Greek and/or Roman columns like Doric, Ionic, Corinthian, etc?  . . . . Hmmmm, maybe I can round it off and paint it _faux_ marble. :bananaman:

----------


## Wasp

nUMBER oNE.

It wasn't a serious suggestion that you have a Roman King .

You have to order at least 200 for it to be worth the bother .

If you want 200 ask at WatBankao . 

and  nUMBER tWO .

Yes you read all about Roman Kings in a splendid little award-winning , much-missed Thread called  " Not a House Building Thread " . :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Yes you read all about Roman Kings in a splendid little award-winning , much-missed Thread called  " Not a House Building Thread " .


 Ah yes. YOUR blog no less! But don't worry about ME ordering 200 Roman Kings - or even one. :Smile:  Though they did give the house a lot of character.  :11:

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> Yes you read all about Roman Kings in a splendid little award-winning , much-missed Thread called  " Not a House Building Thread " .
> 
> 
>  Ah yes. YOUR blog no less! Don't worry about me ordering 200 Roman Kings or even one. ! Though they did give the house a lot of character.




 :11:  :11:  :11:  :11:  :11:  An unbelievable decision !  :11:  :11:  :11:  :11:  :11: 




Wasp

----------


## terp80

> An unbelievable decision !


 :rofl:

----------


## terp80

Here are two "before" photos of the 1st level bathroom.
The first pic is from the door looking in. On the right, as you enter, will be the sink, then the toilet, and then the shower. The second pic was taken from outside looking the opposite direction. As you enter the bathroom, on the right there is a small cement beam at about 2 meters high. Below that beam, they will remove the first layer of red bricks, thereby enabling the sink and toilet to be moved back (to the right in the first pic) about 10 cm. The shower will stay the same. I'll take photos from these two vantage points as the work progresses. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Today, the crew came to put up the Shera fascia boards. They even used proper metal scaffolding. :smilie_clap:   These guys also act like circus performers, walking along these thin metal "boards" without any hesitation and not holding on to anything. :Yikes:  They are putting up the critter screens now, before the tiles are mounted. I think I would attach them after the roof was on, but . . . .  :mid:   Anyway, I think they will finish tomorrow, and the roofers will tile the roof starting on Friday. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The first photo shows the stairs as you come in the front door. I had the wall to the right moved back to be even with the bathroom. The bottom of the stairs now extends out into the open space evenly - although the stairs are not even as you look at them straight on. We'll deal with this later, but I think the entrance looks much better this way. :Smile:   [The pantry and the bathroom are on the right.] 

The second shot shows the stairs looking down from the 2nd level. There will be a large window at the first landing as you descend. There will be an angled step on that second landing.

----------


## terp80

The brickie family were at it again. Without even pausing for breath, they started on the 2nd level, even though that is part of the next (payment) phase.  :bananaman:  They are working on the two bedrooms, one of which will probably be an office . . .  or something. :Shrug:

----------


## terp80

Oh, I almost forgot. Another crew, that I never even saw, started on the rough plumbing this morning. Here is only one photo, but you can get an idea of what's going on. :Bigeyes2:

----------


## terp80

Here is a photo of the master bath floor showing that toilet now being moved back and over a bit by about 10 cm - approximately the same distance the 1st level bathroom toilet has to be moved. Coincidence?  :mid: 

At least I'd rather see these kinds of adjustments BEFORE the walls go up. :Yup:

----------


## terp80

I wasn't able to go to the site today because I spent most of it - until 7:30p - at the Transportation Office getting my drivers license renewed (until 2020).  :Smile: 

But I do have one photo. It shows the bump-out for the stairs and bathrooms, in the area which I have recently decided to turn into a storage area for auto, garden, and pool tools and supplies, accessible only from the outside. You can see the thin interior wall which will divides the pantry on the left, which will be closed off with a wall at that point, from the rest, which will the storage area. I haven't figured out exactly what kind of doors to use yet, but I'm leaning toward teak which will be painted to match the house. I just want to make it as critter-proof as possible. :Aargh4:

----------


## Wasp

I hope there's no cold joints near there .

You'll DIE !!!

The whole build will be DOOMED !!!!!

_DOOMED_  I  SAY  !!!!!!!



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> I hope there's no cold joints near there . 
> You'll DIE !!! 
> The whole build will be DOOMED !!!!!  DOOMED  I  SAY  !!!!!!!    Wasp


 :rofl:  Wasp, aren't you on the wrong thread? 

I intend to spend most of my time outside on the deck/terrace by the fish pond, so if it all falls down, I hope to escape unharmed.

But wait, I thought all the joints in LOS were HOT! :sexy:

----------


## Wasp

Have you not been reading koman's Thread ?

Apocalypse is going on over there ! :11: 




Wasp

----------


## Drainpipe

> Another crew, that I never even saw, started on the rough plumbing this morning


I think the technical term is "first fix"...



> but I'm leaning toward teak which will be painted to match the house.


why waste money on expensive wood if you are going to paint it!!  use ordinary redwood for those doors

----------


## terp80

> I think the technical term is "first fix"...


 As in "many more to come?"





> Originally Posted by terp80   but I'm leaning toward teak which will be painted to match the house.    why waste money on expensive wood if you are going to paint it!!  use ordinary redwood for those doors


I went to Wood World this afternoon and that was exactly what I have decided to do. 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Wasp, aren't you on the wrong thread?






> Have you not been reading koman's Thread? Apocalypse is going on over there !     Wasp


Yup, THAT's the thread! Has everything calmed down over there yet? :Poke:

----------


## terp80

This afternoon I went out to meet with my a/b to talk about several things. First, the electrical engineer met with us to go over some basics. Like how high the outlets and switches will be off the floor (30 cm and 130 cm respectively - to centerline). Then, where to place the electric panel: in the pantry on the left wall as you look in. Another thing I made sure to mention was that I want the on/off switches to be placed so the *on is up* and the *off is down* - not like my condo has it. Also I want the light switches to be the closest switches to the doors, so you don't have to try to guess which one is the light switch. I also brought up the possible installation of a battery/inverter backup system, which we'll discuss later. And last, as to whether I should go with *1 phase or 3 phase*, I didn't say, because I'm not sure. The majority, if not consensus, opinion was phase 1 was fine. I will try to find a blog that talks about that issue. They said everyone in my moo baan has 1 phase, but I don't know how they know that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Next we discussed the stairs. I decided there would be no wall at all between the stairs on the upper part - just the railing. that gives a more open feel to them, because they're already a bit too narrow. Then the problem with the bottom of the stairs was discussed. Now, the bottom two steps stick out into the open area, which is fine, but they are 20 cm off to the left (don't ask, because I cannot explain :Confused: ). See photos below. Right now, I'm leaning towards making the higher step 5 cm wider on each side than the one above which is confined by the two walls, and the bottom step 10 cm wider on each side (5 cm wider than that one above). The treads will be hard wood (mai daeng?) with rounded off edges and "nosing" to prevent slips. :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

Why didn't you just make the bathroom,  with the red brick walls,  a little bit longer so that the wall was in line with the bottom step?

----------


## terp80

The brickie family continue working, and they have added a fourth member - an old guy who I originally thought was part of some other crew. At any rate, here is the progress on the upper level bedrooms. The wife is taking her break in the master bedroom. The head of the bed will go on the far wall to her left. I am thinking about building a brick bed (king size), and that way I won't have to put any flooring down there. I have seen a photo of one and it looked great. Plus they are solid and quiet when you are . . . sleeping. :mid:  Has anyone built or seen one?  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

The CPAC guy said we needed to add more structural steel support to our overhanging eaves because they are 1.6 m long. Basically by adding other roof joists to some of the overhanging area, making double joists some places. You can see them if you look hard enough in this picture. 

If we don't do whatever the CPAC guy says, we won't get the 5 year warranty. :Yup:  :Ok:  So this was done today (maybe that was where the old guy [above] came from).

----------


## Drainpipe

> Originally Posted by Drainpipe
> 
> I think the technical term is "first fix"...
> 
> 
>  As in "many more to come?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, as in the next and final phase is "second fix", which is all the stuff you can see and is done later

----------


## Drainpipe

> And last, as to whether I should go with 1 phase or 3 phase, I didn't say, because I'm not sure


unless you are going to have a vast power drain, like with 10 aircons and 21 water heaters going, then single phase is normal. Three phase is industrial normally, like blocks of flats and factories

----------


## Drainpipe

as for a brick bed, they seem rather cumbersome and do not let the mattress breathe properly

You may save a few baht on the floor, but a proper bed does give you some flexibility in position!

----------


## terp80

> Why didn't you just make the bathroom, with the red brick walls,  a little bit longer so that the wall was in line with the bottom step?


I didn't like the way that would  look when you walk in the front door, and because it wouldn't allow for the door into the laundry/bed room.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  And last, as to whether I should go with 1 phase or 3 phase, I didn't say, because I'm not sure    unless you are going to have a vast power drain, like with 10 aircons and 21 water heaters going, then single phase is normal. Three phase is industrial normally, like blocks of flats and factories


Well, then I guess it's single phase for me. :Smile:  Thanks Drainpipe!

----------


## terp80

> as for a brick bed, they seem rather cumbersome and do not let the mattress breathe properly 
> You may save a few baht on the floor, but a proper bed does give you some flexibility in position!


How does a mattress breathe when it sits on a bed frame of wood, as opposed to one of brick? The *underneath* won't be brick; it'll be open with wooden supports. 

The room is designed especially for the bed to be positioned between the two small windows, and so it won't be re-positioned in my life time. After that, I don't really care. :bananaman:

----------


## FatOne

I've never heard of a brick bed before, very interesting idea, as long as no cold joins! Anyone got a pic of one? House is coming along great Terps.

----------


## terp80

> I've never heard of a brick bed before, very interesting idea, as long as no cold joins! Anyone got a pic of one? House is coming along great Terps.


Thanks FatOne. A while back, I saw a picture on some blog, but now I can't recall where. It was built with a double row of red bricks up to a certain height, then only the outside row was built up a little  (maybe one brick course), so that there was a one brick thick "shelf" that the slats of wood went on. There was something(?) in the middle which supported the slats, maybe one line of bricks, but basically open space. The mattress fitted on top of them, snugly inside the outer course of bricks. It was rendered all around the outside and the corners were rounded. I want about 10 cm at the head to make/put some sort of headboard between the bed and the wall.  :Sleeping:  :Sleeping:

----------


## Drainpipe

Sounds charming, must build one

----------


## terp80

Here are some photos of the 1st level bathroom which has now had some of the bricks removed from the right side wall (behind the toilet) as part of the "fix." The first photo shows a wider view of the dining room and open area toward the bathroom on the left and the pantry on the right. If you look closely, you can see that the stairs will have to be "adjusted." The last shot is from outside, so it doesn't show a whole lot, except a new pipe going up to the 2nd level bathroom. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Here are today's progress shots of 2nd level brick work. First are the two small bedrooms/office, which are identical except that the one which will probably be an office has a linen and supply closet door. The closet actually occupies space in what was originally going to be part of the master bathroom, and so still has a sunken floor visible. A little confusing to look at at this point.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

These next shots are the master bedroom taken from opposite ends. The king size bed will go between two smaller windows, which will rest on the beam that goes across that wall. The second shot is taken from near that wall, where the head of the bed will be. A sliding glass door will lead out to the balcony on the left. The other end of the room will have closets/armoires, makeup table, etc. and two decent sized windows. The exact layout of that area will wait at least until all the walls are up and maybe the bed is built, because it is such a long space (about 8 m). The last shot looks from that area toward the master bath door and, magically, into the master bath. :Wiggle:

----------


## Drainpipe

You seem to have made several major changes to your original plan

Did you not sit down with the architect and sort things out before the build was started?  Whilst many of them can be fixed, they all cost extra.

----------


## terp80

> You seem to have made several major changes to your original plan 
> Did you not sit down with the architect and sort things out before the build was started?  Whilst many of them can be fixed, they all cost extra.


Sorry Drainpipe, but I don't find your post to be helpful at all. Rather insulting. I would think you should know better. I guess not.

----------


## nigelandjan

I would agree with DP , he is not being insulting , he is merely making an observation , although perhaps stating the obvious .

As for not being helpful , he surely is highlighting a good point for others watching this build who may or may not be building in the near future .

----------


## terp80

> Did you not sit down with the architect and sort things out before the build was started?


Nigel, the above comment IS insulting. It is a leading question implying that I did "*not* sit down with my architect and sort things out." And the unstated corollary to that is, "Anyone with half a brain would sit down with his architect and 'sort things out' before starting to build." 

Furthermore, he says that *I* have made "major changes to my original plans" but does not state what those major changes are. If he had, maybe I could address them. How am I supposed to respond to his post? He implies that these changes have cost me money, but he has no information to support his assertion. A comment made out of ignorance is not appreciated, when it is an unwarranted criticism. It is my house and my money, and I don't need his criticism, especially since I can see no evidence that he has built anything himself in Thailand. 




> would agree with DP , he is not being insulting , he is merely making an observation , although perhaps stating the obvious .


I don't see "the obvious." Why don't you enlighten me? You tell me the "major changes" that I have made. And you tell me how much extra I have paid. 
Most experienced people know that you can have perfectly good plans and then change things later as you go along during the build, and, in fact, that it is quite common in the industry.

----------


## Drainpipe

sorry Terp, no insult intended

If there is to be any criticism, then the architect should take it, not yourself, as a newbie to house building

You know what changes were made, some quite obvious, and they did make me wonder why they were being made so late in the build

All changes cost money, that is their nature.

An example amongst several

"The closet actually occupies space in what was originally going to be  part of the master bathroom, and so still has a sunken floor visible."

----------


## terp80

No work today as it is Sunday. Here are two pics of the outside. The first shot makes the house seem huge, but it isn't really that big. The ceilings are high (2.9m and 2.8m) are dropped from the beams, which themselves are 40 cm thick. So with the one meter or so above ground for the 1st level floor, plus two high ceilings and roof, it does look pretty tall. From the left are the one-car carport, the stairs, bathroom, and laundry room. On the second level, from left, are the master bedroom, the stairs, guest bathroom, guest bedroom. 



This second shot shows the other side from the "Children's Park." From the right are the living room, dining room and the kitchen. On the second level are the master bedroom, master bath, and office/bedroom (which is hidden by the trees).

----------


## Wasp

I must admit ... I too read Drainpipe's comment .

Did you not sit down with the architect and sort things out before the build was started?

..... and instantly thought it was a very uneasy way to phrase a comment .
I wouldn't say " insulting " exactly .

But an unnecessary choice of phrasing which heavily called into question terp's abilities with his project . 

Quite understand terp's unhappiness with it . 

Isn't this supposed to be a _friendly_ construction forum ?



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> You know what changes were made, some quite obvious, and they did make me wonder why they were being made so late in the build 
> All changes cost money, that is their nature. 
> An example amongst several 
> "The closet actually occupies space in what was originally going to be  part of the master bathroom, and so still has a sunken floor visible."


For the record: First, I have made no major changes since the plans were drawn. The plans (on p. 6 of this blog) show the closet from the office/bedroom opening into what was, prior to the final plans, part of the master bathroom. The changes to the 1st level bathroom were necessitate by a mistake in the placement of the wall during building (exact wall location), resulting in the bathroom being about 10 -15 cm narrower than the plans. I did not change the stairs significantly from the plans. Again, the problem there is a problem with wall placement, and, maybe in using the red bricks - not my idea. The fish pond beam problem was something that neither I nor my a/b noticed until after it was built. 

Second, none of these changes has cost me any money at all. Not all changes cost money - or at least cost me money. However, I do continue to work with my architect/builder (a/b) and to fine-tune the build as we see fit. If and when any of those changes, be they minor or major, cost me money, so be it. I have no problem paying because it will be for what I want. Both I and my a/b discussed this beforehand, and neither of us has any problem with being flexible and making any reasonable changes that make me happier with the final product.

I'm not saying I couldn't have done things better. In hindsight, sure. But in most  projects such as this, it's best to be a bit flexible, because mistakes and oversights will and do occur. We have to try to make the best of them.

----------


## terp80

> I must admit ... I too read Drainpipe's comment . 
> Did you not sit down with the architect and sort things out before the build was started? 
> ..... and instantly thought it was a very uneasy way to phrase a comment .
> I wouldn't say " insulting " exactly . 
> But an unnecessary choice of phrasing which heavily called into question terp's abilities with his project .  
> Quite understand terp's unhappiness with it .  
> Isn't this supposed to be a friendly construction forum ?


Quite right, Wasp, it is.  :Smile:

----------


## koman

> I do continue to work with my architect/builder (a/b) and to fine-tune the build as we see fit. If and when any of those changes, be they minor or major, cost me money, so be it. I have no problem paying because it will be for what I want. Both I and my a/b discussed this beforehand, and neither of us has any problem with being flexible and making any reasonable changes that make me happier with the final product.


Exactly the same experience as my own.  Of course changes are to be expected no matter how carefully you plan something like a house build.  Changes are mostly quite  easy during the construction stages and the quicker you spot things and get them changed the less disruptive and costly it is.  

We made numerous changes during the build that did not effect the costs....and additions that did add to the cost, but you would expect additions to do that.  

 Very often you run into a situation where a snap decision has to be made and snap decisions can lead to more snap decisions when they turn out to be not so good....and so it goes on and on........





> I'm not saying I couldn't have done things better. In hindsight, sure. But in most  projects such as this, it's best to be a bit flexible, because mistakes and oversights will and do occur. We have to try to make the best of them.


I think everyone will experience this.  There will always be things we could have; should have,  done differently or better.  A building kind of evolves during construction,  and evolution is a never ending process....   we are still making minor changes and additions after the house is completed and likely will for years to come.

Good informative thread..... but you will always get unsolicited advise, critique and the occasional banal comment no matter what you do.   The dangers of running a build thread on TD.... :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

You see that little smiley you attached at the end of your comment ^ ?

I hate that smiley .

A lot of people use it but I don't think it's a sweet friendly smile at all . Look into its eyes !

I think it looks like Jack Nicholson in ' The Shining '. Full of ill will and bad intent .



Wasp

----------


## juehoe

> [...] I haven't figured out exactly what kind of doors to use yet, but I'm leaning toward teak which will be painted to match the house. I just want to make it as critter-proof as possible.


I recommend not using wooden doors - look for aluminium or plastic (PVC, WPS etc.), instead. They would not look as nice as wooden doors, but least far more longer and need no maintenance.

A white door could be nice, too? What about some plants to hide it?

----------


## terp80

> Good informative thread..... but you will always get unsolicited advise, critique and the occasional banal comment no matter what you do.   The dangers of running a build thread on TD....


Thanks Koman. Yeah, I expect I will continue to make some changes, hopefully minor in nature, from time to time. Although, from what you say, they may never stop! And thanks for the smiley. Unlike Wasp, I find it somewhat comforting. See below:




> You see that little smiley you attached at the end of your comment ^ ? 
> I hate that smiley . 
> A lot of people use it but I don't think it's a sweet friendly smile at all. Look into its eyes! 
> I think it looks like Jack Nicholson in ' The Shining '. Full of ill will and bad intent .


Oh great, Wasp. Now I'm afraid of it.  :Smile:   Er . . . I mean  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80    [...] I haven't figured out exactly what kind of doors to use yet, but I'm leaning toward teak which will be painted to match the house. I just want to make it as critter-proof as possible.






> I recommend not using wooden doors - look for aluminium or plastic (PVC, WPS etc.), instead. They would not look as nice as wooden doors, but least far more longer and need no maintenance. 
> A white door could be nice, too? What about some plants to hide it?


I have given up on teak (too expensive) and am leaning toward painted hardwood. I certainly would use aluminum or "plastic," but I don't know where to get one made to order in CM. It is easy to get one made to order in hardwood. I'll keep my eyes  open, but I don't have much time as the wall is being made (with the rough opening) now.

A white door would be nice, but I want it to be the same color as the outside, which won't be white. I'm not sure what you mean by "use plants to hide it"? I don't really want to hide it, just have it blend in with the rest of that wall. I need full access to it from the outside. I'm thinking of double doors - or maybe a one piece door with piano hinges. I'm not sure at this point.  :Smile:  Er . . .  :mid:

----------


## Drainpipe

> They would not look as nice as wooden doors, but least far more longer and need no maintenance.


Aluminium and PVC do not last well. Good wooden doors will last years and years, if you make sure they do not get wet constantly or eaten

I have some old doors, around 50 years, and they are still excellent

----------


## terp80

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> Aluminium and PVC do not last well. Good wooden doors will last years and years, if you make sure they do not get wet constantly or eaten 
> I have some old doors, around 50 years, and they are still excellent


Thanks Drainpipe. Does hardwood have to be specially treated against termites or is a paint available that will be good enough protection against weather and termites? This door will be almost a meter above the ground, which is treated with termite chemicals as part of a built-in system, so hopefully I won't have too much trouble with them. :12:

----------


## terp80

Today, the roofing crew finally arrived - 11 strong. Also present was the SCG supervisor, in the blue and white shirt, who was overseeing the installation. They started handing the tiles up fire-bucket style. They also were installing the heat reflective barrier. The tiles were strategically arranged in little piles on the purlins, and some tiles were actually installed. One thing I noticed right away is that, with my eaves being 1.5 meters, I really cut off my view to the sky from the 2nd level windows. Oh well, there are other, more important benefits. You can also see that each tile has one screw hole to allow it to be screwed down too. :Smile:

----------


## Drainpipe

The only bit of the door the termites will attack is inside the frame, and you can treat that wood ( a quick brush with insecticide) as well as treat your land under the house to keep them away

you have the system in place so you shouldn't get any trouble

----------


## Wasp



----------


## Wasp

I must be a bit bored .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> The only bit of the door the termites will attack is inside the frame, and you can treat that wood ( a quick brush with insecticide) as well as treat your land under the house to keep them away 
> you have the system in place so you shouldn't get any trouble


 Great! Thanks Drainpipe.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> I must be a bit bored .    Wasp


 :rofl: 

 :iagree:

----------


## Necron99

> The brickie family continue working, and they have added a fourth member - an old guy who I originally thought was part of some other crew. At any rate, here is the progress on the upper level bedrooms. The wife is taking her break in the master bedroom. The head of the bed will go on the far wall to her left. I am thinking about building a brick bed (king size), and that way I won't have to put any flooring down there. I have seen a photo of one and it looked great. Plus they are solid and quiet when you are . . . sleeping. Has anyone built or seen one?



As you are describing it it sounds like a terrible idea.
My bed is like that but is upholstered. I couldn't imagine it being brick and render. You will scrape it with your legs and likely kick it during the night.

If you want a fixed bed a concrete "floating" bed is a much better idea, and they look great.

----------


## terp80

> My bed is like that but is upholstered. I couldn't imagine it being brick and render. You will scrape it with your legs and likely kick it during the night.


Haha. I don't know how you sleep, Necron, but it must be weird! My present bed is the same - only wood - and I have slept in it nigh on these 8 months, and I have never scraped it or kicked it during the night or otherwise.  I'm just imagining the contortions necessary for me to do that while sleeping.  :rofl:  Maybe my description wasn't very good?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> If you want a fixed bed a concrete "floating" bed is a much better idea, and they look great.


 Yeah, that does look nice doesn't it?  :Very Happy:  :Cool3:    But I think it would cost me a lot more than the red brick. Otherwise, I would go with that. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Today, almost all the rest of the roof was installed. The ridges and ends and things like that still need to be done. Also, the roof vent needs to hooked up to the special tile (did they forget :Confused: ), and there is one area that has two tiles misaligned. Can you spot it in the 1st photo? Worth five points.

----------


## terp80

More brick work was done on the 2nd level; mostly in the master bedroom and master bath. :Wall: 





The master bath has inner walls of red brick; outer walls of Q-Con. Pay no attention to that other door; it is *not* part of the bathroom. :No:

----------


## Drainpipe

> The master bath has inner walls of red brick; outer walls of Q-Con


Why? To save money or?

I used Qcon all over as it made rendering easier, no need for the workers to have to think!

----------


## terp80

> Why? To save money or?


Yup. Not my idea. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Today, most of the ridge tiles went on and the vent tile was installed (I think the foreman must have forgotten). Also, that weird couple of tiles situation was fixed, as you can see from this first shot. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The brickie family and the old guy were at it again. The old guy is doing the red brick work. You don't notice a lot of difference, but things are proceeding apace. ::chitown::  The first two pics are the master BR and the last is the master BA.

----------


## terp80

The electricians came this morning and we (including my a/b) went over the various switches and plugs - exactly what for and their locations. But just the first floor and the outside. The second floor will wait until the walls are complete. I forgot about the motion sensor lights and the CCTV :durh:  (I want a good system, but may have to wait on installation $$). The crew of about 5 got to work, but you can see only a little bit of the results. Sorry, I'll do better tomorrow. :Sadwavey:

----------


## terp80

> If you want a fixed bed a concrete "floating" bed is a much better idea, and they look great.


Necron, I've been thinking more about a platform bed (probably not a true "floating bed"). I looked online but didn't see much info on building one that I thought would be cheap in Thailand. Do you have any good ideas on how to build one in CM. I guess I can use termite-treated hardwood, but I think it would be a bit pricey. Do you have info/designs on concrete platform beds? And maybe built-in bedside tables/shelves? I'll keep looking, but if you have anything, that would be great! Good ideas are welcome. My a/b said that he can draw up a set of working drawings if I tell him exactly what I want.  It's just that most beds I have seen in the ordinary furniture stores look so cheap and not too strong.  :tieme:

----------


## FatOne

Coming along very nicely and very quickly Terp

----------


## splitlid

the concrete bed thread is here
coolthaihouse.com &bull; View topic - Carefree El Cheapo build (Thai style be warned graphic)

whilst I wouldn't recommend them, he has done a good job.

----------


## terp80

> Coming along very nicely and very quickly Terp


Thanks FatOne. Maybe a little too fast (though I'm not complaining), because now they're asking about a lot of finishing details that I'm not quite ready for. And some supplies and fixtures need to be decided on and ordered now, because some stuff will not be in-stock, etc. :11:

----------


## terp80

> the concrete bed thread is here coolthaihouse.com &bull; View topic - Carefree El Cheapo build (Thai style be warned graphic) 
> whilst I wouldn't recommend them, he has done a good job.


Thanks splitlid. This isn't the thread where I saw the photo I liked. It may well have been on _coolthaihouse_ though. The one in the photo here has the edge *above* the mattress, but the one I liked had the mattress much higher than the edge, which was very low, so there would be no likelihood of banging my feet on it.  :Cool:

----------


## terp80

I received the 4th periodic payment bill this morning. Payment of the remaining 100,000 baht (I had already advanced 180,000 baht, because of the amount of supplies they had to buy this period). However, since the problems with the stairs and the bathroom wall are not fixed, I declined to pay until those things were taken care of. My a/b said the one foreman needed the money for supplies and kind of pleaded with me to go ahead and pay. But I am not happy with the stairs especially, since I had pointed out the problem to the foremen when they were building the forms for the stairs. My concerns were dismissed saying the stairs were correct and it would look OK when they were finished. Well, as you can see, I was correct (much rather I'd been wrong :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). Plus, the one foreman keeps saying "mai bpen rai" to any problems that I complain of. So today they tried to remove the portion of the stairs that went too far to the left (as you look at the stairs straight on). The stairs *should* be on the other side of the brick wall. Now they have to spend time, etc. fixing it. The other foreman said they had to stop that work because the chiseling tool broke. I am unsympathetic. They know I always pay ASAP once I receive the bill *and* the work is essentially complete. I'm pretty sure they will now fix these problems within a couple days. :bananaman: 

NOTE: There are two foremen who are supervising the building. They work as a team. One does the ordering and negotiating with the suppliers and also schedules work and the other one is the more hands on supervisor of the various work crews. Both have a lot of good construction experience. The one who orders and negotiates is the one who I've come to know who does not want to fix any mistakes if it requires extra work or money. He is the "mai bpen rai" guy. So now I simply do not listen to anything he has to say when it comes to sorting out problems. I really rely on my a/b, but I do discuss those things with the other foreman.  :Biggthumpup:

----------


## Drainpipe

> I received the 4th periodic payment bill this morning. Payment of the remaining 100,000 baht (I had already advanced 180,000 baht, because of the amount of supplies they had to buy this period). However, since the problems with the stairs and the bathroom wall are not fixed, I declined to pay until those things were taken care of. My a/b said the one foreman needed the money for supplies and kind of pleaded with me to go ahead and pay.


Give them enough for the supplies, hold the balance

----------


## terp80

The electric rough in conduit work is progressing well on the 1st level. I still have to work out the electrics for the CCTV and motion sensors (which I have to pay for separately). I also went over the positions etc. for the plugs and switches on the 2nd level. You can see that the walls have been stenciled in black where those things go. Some of them have been, and will be, repositioned from the original plans, because those electrical plans were more or less preliminary. I'll go over the plugs and switches again with my a/b tomorrow afternoon to make reasonably sure we don't miss anything. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> Give them enough for the supplies, hold the balance


No, I think the "mpr" foreman just wants the rest of the money now. As you know, I already gave them an advance of 180,000 baht for supplies just last week. He can wait one or two days. If not, then he can explain to me exactly what more supplies he needs that *can't* wait a few days.

----------


## Drainpipe

Only pay the last tranche when the job is complete

----------


## koman

It would appear that something is not being managed right if they have to keep asking for payments like that.

My project was divided into eleven clearly defined phases and eleven payments.   As each phase was completed, inspected and signed off my me, then the payment was made.   Not once was I asked for money in advance to buy supplies.

   The most expensive phases were mostly in the early stages....foundations, roof fabrication etc....because of the large volumes of concrete, rebar, steel and expensive stuff like that.   Also the most labour intensive part of the build.

    (Poured concrete from the truck runs at about 1800-2000 baht per cubic meter...so the concrete trucks alone came to well  over 200K when we were building the foundations and columns). 

I also have a 100K holdback payment which is due when all the little tidy-up items are finished.  At the present rate I should be handing that over in about ten years or so.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Have you thought about shooting one of two construction workers every week.....it's very motivating for the crew and very satisfying for the house owner... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> It would appear that something is not being managed right if they have to keep asking for payments like that. 
> My project was divided into eleven clearly defined phases and eleven payments.   As each phase was completed, inspected and signed off my me, then the payment was made.   Not once was I asked for money in advance to buy supplies. 
>    The most expensive phases were mostly in the early stages....foundations, roof fabrication etc....because of the large volumes of concrete, rebar, steel and expensive stuff like that.   Also the most labour intensive part of the build. 
>     (Poured concrete from the truck runs at about 1800-2000 baht per cubic meter...so the concrete trucks alone came to well  over 200K when we were building the foundations and columns).  
> I also have a 100K holdback payment which is due when all the little tidy-up items are finished.  At the present rate I should be handing that over in about ten years or so.... 
> Have you thought about shooting one of two construction workers every week.....it's very motivating for the crew and very satisfying for the house owner...


 :rofl:  Koman, that's my thinking too. I made an advance payment on the *previous* phase too, and I just don't want to keep doing this. I'm hoping that once they know I'm not an easy money stream, they'll get their own cash flow problems straightened out. One advance for this current phase is enough. Plus, this phase *would* *have been complete now* if it hadn't been for their mistake on the stairs and bathroom walls. So the *only* thing holding up payment is their mistake - which is fixable with just labor and maybe a rental tool. I have 10 phases, with the last being a hold-back of 280,000 at the end. One can only hope.  :mid:

----------


## terp80

Quote: Originally Posted by koman 

Our AC units have a "mode" where you can reduce the humidity level substantially without the need for a drastic reduction in temperature. This is very useful because the reduction in humidity alone can make the place feel comfortable without grinding the ambient temperature down to near freezing point....which seems to be what a lot of people are trying to do.. Once you get the moisture out of the air you can set the AC at 27C or so....and it's just perfect....

Koman, what kind of units do you have? Would you recommend an inverter type?  Did you prewire your electric to the indoor unit?

----------


## Drainpipe

The inverter aircons are very good, but cost quite a bit more

It all depends on how much you think you will use them, to make them worthwhile

----------


## koman

> Koman, what kind of units do you have?


We use Daiken...which I've had for years.  Mitsubishi are also excellent units and very reliable.   The best and most robust compressors in the business are in these two brands.    There are other brands that actually use Mitsubishi compressors but the quality of everything else in the unit is not necessarily of the same grade.  

  Also Bettyboo thinks Daiken are "manly" so that's an important consideration.... :Smile: 





> Would you recommend an inverter type?


Yes, absolutely.  They are far more efficient and they have a reverse cycle which you can use to heat the place on those cold January mornings if you want.   (They act like a heat pump)  Nice feature to have at times....

 There are many different models with many different features....and of course many different prices.   You need to spend some time looking into your AC requirements,  because there's lots to know and the sales people will tell you any BS just to get a sale.  

   You want to go with the R410A refrigerant  because that R22 and other variants in now banned under the Montreal accord 2004 and will be phased out over time.   

R410A has become the most widely used and accepted replacement for the Ozone depleting Freon stuff that was going to kill us all.  Conversion is not really feasible because of very different pressure requirements etc. 

    They are still making and selling lots of the obsolete variety in Thailand because they an get away with it for now, at least in the domestic market.... :Confused:  




> Did you prewire your electric to the indoor unit?


Yes; the AC supplier came and prepared everything even before the ceiling was installed.   When the AC units were finally installed,  all they had to do was hoist them into place and connect them up.   Minimum of cutting, drilling and screwing around. 

  Bit of forward planning pays off.... but it can cause great consternation and possible conniption fits amongst the Thai's; most of whom simply can't grasp such concepts..... :rofl:   My AC guys are Sino-Thai which probably explains why we were able to perform such a feat.... :Smile: 

PS  One clever feature that we did not know about is a reactivation delay devise to protect the AC unit in the event of power failure.   When you start up the AC again after the power comes back, it will not activate right away.  It "monitors" the power supply for about ten minutes or so, to make sure it's stable,  before the compressor kicks in etc.      This is especially important in a situation where the power goes off and on several times in quick succession before finally failing....which is exactly what occurred recently during a sever thunderstorm.   Very damaging to a lot of electronic and electrical gear if not protected properly..... :mid:

----------


## Wasp

Simple question but I don't know the answer .

Do a/c units always have to be attached to the building ?

Could they be 15 metres away with a pipe to the home ? :bunny3: 



Wasp

----------


## koman

> Simple question but I don't know the answer .
> 
> Do a/c units always have to be attached to the building ?
> 
> Could they be 15 metres away with a pipe to the home ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


The shorter the run of piping between the outside and inside units the more efficient it will be.   You could (at least in theory) place the outside unit 15 or more meters away but it would lower the performance of the system considerably.

----------


## stevefarang

> Simple question but I don't know the answer .
> 
> Do a/c units always have to be attached to the building ?
> 
> Could they be 15 metres away with a pipe to the home ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


I suppose anything is possible, but that's a long run for the freon tubing to go between the condenser/compressor unit and the Evaporator. You'd have to use a whole lot more freon as well.

But I'm not an A/C specialist. I know some things about them (and absorption chillers), but I'd be curious to read what others have to say.

Steve

----------


## Wasp

I just think they're so ugly .

Even just a few metres away - behind a wall - would help.



Wasp

----------


## Drainpipe

You can seperate the units as much as that, theoretically, but the pipe between needs to be well insulated. The longer the run, the better, and more costly, the insulation needs to be

So for 15 metres, you will need an excellent insulation covering the pipe, esp if it runs through sunlight

----------


## terp80

Thanks everyone, especially Koman, for a lot of information. I think I have some places to go to find good prices and a reputable installer to talk about prewiring my house soon. Thanks again all! :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Today I met with my a/b and we went over the electric plug and switch configurations and locations with the foreman and one of the electricians. I think we are pretty much set now. I'm sure I will regret something I did today, but  :Shrug: . 

After me holding up payment yesterday until they resolved the problem with the stairs (and the bathroom wall), they finally fixed it today. No surprise there huh?  :rofl:   I then promptly deposited the remaining 100,000 baht into my a/b's account. 

I'm sorry I forgot to take photos today. :Sorry:  My wife completely surprised me by coming up from BKK two days early and showing up unannounced at the site while we were going over the electrics. So I blame her. :Yup:  Nevertheless, I do have one photo I didn't put on here before. It's just a nice shot from the children's park. But actually, aside from the bathroom wall and stairs, there really wasn't a significant difference in the look of the house today anyway.  I promise to do better tomorrow. :bananaman:

----------


## FatOne

Brilliant info on air conditioners Koman, I thought I knew a bit but I didn't realise the Thais were still selling the banned R22 type Freon, and wouldn't have thought to check that out which could create real probs down the track if it ever required re gassing, and never heard of the reactivation device which would be particularly handy where I am building with the dodgy power!

House is looking great Terps!!

Marty

----------


## koman

> never heard of the reactivation device which would be particularly handy where I am building with the dodgy power!


We did not know about it either until a big storm came through and knocked out the power for nearly 24 hours.   The power had gone off and on several times before it finally quit.

When the power finally came back on, I tried to turn on the main AC unit, but it would not work.  I tried several times but no  go...    I figured we had tripped out the breaker or blown a fuse somewhere in the system but I could not find anything.

We called in our installation guys who arrived with all kinds of testing gear and started checking things out.  The ceiling unit has a full blown bloody computer inside so it's not the most simple devise in the world to troubleshoot.

They could not find anything wrong with either the outside or inside units, so they called Daiken.   They did not know about this safety devise either; which made me feel a lot less ignorant... :Smile:  

  The unit in question is the very latest version of Daiken's  "Super Invertor"  R410A 36000 Btu.....and is supposed to be the cat's ass in the AC world.   Costs about 100K so they don't come cheap, but it does a great job and cools a lot of space....which would need 3 separate wall mounted units if we used the "regular"  type AC units.  

We just turned the unit "on" and let it sit for a while (maybe 8-10 minutes) at which point the little signal light appeared and the compressor started up.   The entire system is protected from power surges,  rapid  voltage/current fluctuations and other horrors not uncommon in rural Thailand..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Brilliant info on air conditioners Koman, I thought I knew a bit but I didn't realise the Thais were still selling the banned R22 type Freon, and wouldn't have thought to check that out which could create real probs down the track if it ever required re gassing, and never heard of the reactivation device which would be particularly handy where I am building with the dodgy power!


 :ditto:  Yeah, thanks again Koman. 





> House is looking great Terps!!


Thanks Marty.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Drainpipe

> My wife completely surprised me by coming up from BKK two days early and showing up unannounced at the site while we were going over the electrics.


haha, that was lucky!




> I didn't realise the Thais were still selling the banned R22 type Freon


I don't think they are, generally. Someone must have had some very old stock left which they might have tried to unload but all the units I have seen have been the latest models

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> My wife completely surprised me by coming up from BKK two days early and showing up unannounced at the site while we were going over the electrics.
> 
> 
> haha, that was lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't have looked very much because they are all over the place.   In fact even Daiken and other sites still offer the choice.   So the "very latest" models can still be charged with R22 refrigerant ....because it's cheaper and many locals don't know the difference or care.

Here's a link to the Daiken site clearly showing R410A and R22 units available.   Every other manufacturers in Thailand seems to be producing R22's as well......

Siam Daikin Sales Co.,Ltd (SDS)-THE MOST ADVANCED AIR-CONDITIONER COMPANY

----------


## FatOne

Thanks Koman, nice link for me checking out air con from afar!

----------


## Drainpipe

> You can't have looked very much because they are all over the place. In fact even Daiken and other sites still offer the choice. So the "very latest" models can still be charged with R22 refrigerant ....because it's cheaper and many locals don't know the difference or care.


from that, you are right

my bad

----------


## terp80

No work today as it's Sunday, but I took some photos of work done yesterday. The master bath is being bricked up: Q-Con on the outside and red brick on the inside. You can see the wall for the shower and the walls for the linen closet, which is accessed through the other office/bedroom.

----------


## terp80

Here is a shot showing the changes to the 1st level bathroom, including the removal of the part of the stairs that was not supposed to be there. :Grumble:  The width should now be OK. :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80

A shot of the electrics and plumbing rough-in on the 1st level.

----------


## terp80

Spent most of the day at Home Sukkapan looking at tile and bathroom fixtures, etc. and didn't get to the site until it was just about dark. We've had plenty of rain and the house appears to be dry. :Umbrella:  The fish pond is filling up with rain water, which looks a god-awful  brown. Anyway, the only pic that came out was of the master bath. I think the brickie who did the shower wall was drunk. Kind of looks like a cross-section from a geology book. :261:

----------


## Wasp

Better than many I've seen !






Wisp

----------


## terp80

> Better than many I've seen !       Wisp


Glad to see your strength is coming back.  :bananaman:  Wisp?

----------


## Wasp

The bananaman doesn't help.



Willsp

----------


## terp80

Spent a lot of time at Boonthawan and at Thai Watsadu looking at tile and bathroom fixtures, etc. today, but here are two photos of brick work. The first is the master bath, which shows the wall between the shower and bathtub. We decided to lower that wall to about 1.8 meters from the 2.0 meters it is now. That will allow a little bit of light from the big window. There will be a glass shower door.  The second pic shows the linen closet from the office/bedroom. The floor will be raised to make it even with that floor. It is amazing the amount of trash//junk/litter/rubble that they can generate - even in a small space.  :Ugh2:

----------


## terp80

> The bananaman doesn't help.    Willsp


Uh oh. Slipping away again.  :Omfg:

----------


## BKKBILL

> The bananaman doesn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> Willsp


Wasp terp80 is just trying to show you that bananas are good.
 :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> Wasp terp80 is just trying to show you that bananas are good.


Thank you BKKBILL for helping to clarify my laudable, but apparently misunderstood, intentions.  :bananaman:  terp

----------


## Wasp

A choice Bill ?

Sliced or Mashed ??

I'll go with Sliced .






Wasp

----------


## terp80

> A choice Bill ? 
> Sliced or Mashed ?? 
> I'll go with Sliced .


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Wasp

.................. :28:

----------


## terp80

Spent most of the day at Baan & Beyond and Cotto Design Center looking at all sorts of good stuff for the house. All this looking does give me (us) a better sense of what is available and what the going prices are. Now I'm more certain than ever that my original budget is a fast-fading memory.

Went to the site late. The most visible changes were in the master bath and the electrics. The MBA will be changed a bit at the behest of my better half  :Love:  (to make it "more beautyfool"), so I have just one photo. The two other photos below show the conduits in the area of the 1st level bathroom. The panel will be in the pantry, which is on the other side of the stairs. The plumbing and electric conduits will be hidden inside the walled shaft.  :Cool:

----------


## terp80

Went to the site around noon, and there was a new crew there to do the plastering/rendering inside walls. I didn't take any photos because they were doing the corners of the columns with little metal (or were they plastic?) corner pieces. The brickie family were plastering the window frames. Not visually impressive.  :Sad2:   BUT tomorrow I meet with my a/b, and I WILL take pics then.   :Smile:

----------


## svendiederik

Nice build you have going here Terp. I think we might become neighbours some day. We have a plot of land in Don Kaew, Saraphi. But unlike yours it is just outside the second ring road. No building is going on our plot yet, it still is full longan tree. But i am reading a lot here on TD, learning, preparing etc. So thanks for your valuable input. By the end of the year we'll be in Thailand again. Maybe i can bring some drinks and see your beautiful finished house by then. Wish you all the best. 

Sven

----------


## terp80

> Nice build you have going here Terp. I think we might become neighbours some day. We have a plot of land in Don Kaew, Saraphi. But unlike yours it is just outside the second ring road. No building is going on our plot yet, it still is full longan tree. But i am reading a lot here on TD, learning, preparing etc. So thanks for your valuable input. By the end of the year we'll be in Thailand again. Maybe i can bring some drinks and see your beautiful finished house by then. Wish you all the best.  
> Sven


Hi Sven, Thanks for the compliment. But I'm confused as to where your land is, because I thought Saraphi District is just south of Chiang Mai City. Don Kaew is in Mae Rim District, just north of Chiang Mai City. Maybe there are two Don Kaews? Anyway, you're welcome to stop by once you get here - wherever you will be. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Met with my a/b today to discuss the changes in the MBath, but no photos because nothing has changed there yet. The photos here show the edges put on the columns and corners. The corner thingie is plastic, shown in the second shot. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The brickie family were working on the large window in the stair well. This window should give the narrow stairs an open feeling. There will be a smaller window on the adjacent wall. We can open both windows for natural ventilation.  :Hump:  :Cool3:

----------


## terp80

Went to the site after 5pm, so no one was there. The only work I could tell was brick work. The stair walls were completed (with both windows) and the utility shaft on the 1st level was walled in. On the 2nd floor the master bedroom balcony was done. I have mixed feelings about having a solid wall as opposed to a railing. I think it's OK: I won't really be looking down to the street anyway, and it provides a little privacy.  :Bigeyes:

----------


## Wasp

What's that gap over in the corner , terp ?

----------


## terp80

> What's that gap over in the corner , terp ?


They will pour a little reinforced concrete post there. That's what they have been doing with a lot of the brick corners. Not as pretty as western brick work, that's for sure. :Wall:   :Yuck:

----------


## Wasp

They don't have any idea about interlocking at a 90 degree meet - do they ?

It's not as if building for a farang is so rare . 
They do what they are asked to do but even though you have some good people they still seem to need every little thing spelled out to them or they just go the simplest way .

It's not even my house and it annoys me .

On Missy's house they put cement pieces up as edgings ( which covered the bodgy stuff ) .

And it looked ok . But the nails they used quickly rusted and the pieces soon sagged . But by then they had been paid .

Well pees me off it does . :Mad: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> They don't have any idea about interlocking at a 90 degree meet - do they?


No. Apparently not. :Headache: 




> On Missy's house they put cement pieces up as edgings ( which covered the bodgy stuff ) . 
> And it looked ok . But the nails they used quickly rusted and the pieces soon sagged . But by then they had been paid . 
> Well pees me off it does .


NAILS?! :Confused:  WHAT nails?! Where?  :Eek5:

----------


## Wasp

2 metre long cement edgings .

A bit like fascia board . Giving a tidy look to the edges and an opportunity to cover up roughly finished work .  :Sad2: 

With 4 preformed holes so they could be screwed onto a back beam . :Sad2: 

Unfortunately this is also a perfect little hole to bang a nail through . :Sad2: 

And a nail's quicker , innit ? :Sad2:  :Sad2:  :Sad2: 



Wasp :Sad2:

----------


## terp80

> 2 metre long cement edgings . 
> A bit like fascia board . Giving a tidy look to the edges and an opportunity to cover up roughly finished work .  
> With 4 preformed holes so they could be screwed onto a back beam . 
> Unfortunately this is also a perfect little hole to bang a nail through . 
> And a nail's quicker , innit ?    Wasp


Thanks for that info Wasp. I'll be out there on Monday to take some photos of these corners, if they finish them. I'll talk to my a/b about making proper corners, but we'll see.  :Ugh2: 

And after reading your post, I feel sad for some reason.  :Sad2:

----------


## cnx37

Maybe the "fun" is just commencing!
To all those "on site everyday" supervisors, I suggest that my "style" is superior ie stay right away - let a Thai supervise the Thai. The only problem, locating a reliable Thai supervisor (who can speak English too) - or a Thai-speaking supervisor & an interpreter? Welcome to LOS! "I may be right or I may be wrong". (bring it on Billy).

----------


## terp80

> Maybe the "fun" is just commencing!
> To all those "on site everyday" supervisors, I suggest that my "style" is superior ie stay right away - let a Thai supervise the Thai. The only problem, locating a reliable Thai supervisor (who can speak English too) - or a Thai-speaking supervisor & an interpreter? Welcome to LOS! "I may be right or I may be wrong". (bring it on Billy).


CNX, I think you have wandered over to my thread by mistake. But you are welcome anyway. :beer: 

Regarding your post though, I am happy that I am on site almost every day. We have been able to make adjustments/fixes as we go along - sometime at my suggestion and sometimes at the suggestion of the foremen and/or my a/b. I like the flexibility it gives us. And mine is more of a "farang" build, so that can make a big difference. To each his own. I think individual "style" is a matter of experience , temperament, resources, etc. Good luck with your new house build. :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

Terp,
Be sure your upstairs balcony has functioning floor drains. I didn't see any, yet.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> Be sure your upstairs balcony has functioning floor drains. I didn't see any, yet. 
> Steve


Yeah, thanks Steve, that would be bad. :Grumble:  There are two - one in each far corner. If you look closely at the one corner, you can barely see the blue pipe a little to the right of the reflection in the water. The water is there now because the pipes are higher than the unfinished concrete floor. . . . and I will make sure they drain properly. :Yup:

----------


## cnx37

terp80
No mistake - I am not a nomad. It ain't no competition - nor is it a "I'm right - you're wrong" scenario. We all have our own story/situation. There are many ways to get from A to B.
I am not a builder (my father was). I know little re construction except the $$$ side - nor do I have an interest in it.

----------


## terp80

Here are two photos of the balcony corner. One corner was OK, but this one looks s*%tty. :Squint:

----------


## terp80

Today they started putting stainless (I hope) mesh on the walls over the yellow conduit and around the windows.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

They also began making the changes in the master bath. Lowered the shower wall and started the little "window" in the toilet wall for a more open look and feel.  :Bigeyes2:

----------


## Wasp

terp : Here are two photos of the balcony corner. One corner was OK, but this one looks s*%tty. :Squint: 


[/URL]


That's pretty dreadful terp .

I feel quite sorry for you .  :Sad: 

They've even cut blocks that would make a nice interleaved corner .

 :Sad:  :Puppy Dog Eyes:  :Sad:  :Puppy Dog Eyes:  :Sad: 





Wasp

----------


## terp80

Met my a/b at the site today. He will have them redo the cement column in the corner of the balcony. We also went to an A/C shop and discussed A/C needs and prewiring in all four bedrooms and the large living/dining/kitchen area on the first floor. The bedrooms are no problem, but the 1st floor is, because it is so big and contains the kitchen. There is no really good way to do it, so I will probably go with a 30,000 BTU unit on the living room front wall and see how that works. When the house is finished, I will probably only buy one large (maybe 24,000 BTU) unit for the master bedroom and delay purchasing other smaller units until later. 

They have begun plastering inside now. It really makes the room look more like a room (if that makes any sense). I took a photo, but the light was bad, and I must have knocked my camera off the auto setting, so it is *really* bad . . . and here it is. :rofl:

----------


## pominasia

re Air Conditioning.  IMHO (In my humble opinion) A/c upstairs for an open area can be expensive since the cold air (being more dense) will sink to the ground floor via the stairway.  The ground floor will always be cooler than the first floor. 

(I have said this before on another post) - My suggestion is remote control ceiling fans for cooling an open area (and bedrooms for that matter).   Good ones are about half the price of a small A/C (B 7,000 as I recall) and a fraction of the running costs.

----------


## koman

> My suggestion is remote control ceiling fans for cooling an open area (and bedrooms for that matter).   Good ones are about half the price of a small A/C (B 7,000 as I recall) and a fraction of the running costs


Ceiling fans in bedrooms are a good thing in any case.   We use both a variable speed ceiling fan and a 15000 Btu AC unit in the main bedroom. 

  Much of the time the fan provides adequate cooling, but unfortunately fans do nothing for high humidity conditions.   Even when the air outside cools down to 30C or so overnight  (during the hot season) the humidity can still be 80%+ which can be very uncomfortable for most people.    The AC makes life much more comfortable during these periods and if you buy the modern invertor type they are  quite a bit more efficient that the standard AC units. (About 30% less costly to operate)   (although they are also more expensive to buy)

PS.  T80 you mentioned a 24K unit for your bedroom.   That's a lot for a bedroom unless it's an uncommonly big one.   Our 15K unit is more than adequate for a 5 x 5 meter room with 3m high ceiling.   We actually could have gotten away with a 12K unit but it was marginal,  so we decided to err on the side of too much rather than too little.   The 15K unit does not have to work very hard even in the hottest conditions to cool down and maintain a room of that cubic volume...and according to out AC contractor actually uses less power overall than a 12K unit trying to do the same job.

As always in LOS....."Up to you"..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> re Air Conditioning.  IMHO (In my humble opinion) A/c upstairs for an open area can be expensive since the cold air (being more dense) will sink to the ground floor via the stairway.  The ground floor will always be cooler than the first floor.  
> (I have said this before on another post) - My suggestion is remote control ceiling fans for cooling an open area (and bedrooms for that matter).   Good ones are about half the price of a small A/C (B 7,000 as I recall) and a fraction of the running costs.






> Ceiling fans in bedrooms are a good thing in any case.   We use both a variable speed ceiling fan and a 15000 Btu AC unit in the main bedroom.  
>   Much of the time the fan provides adequate cooling, but unfortunately fans do nothing for high humidity conditions.   Even when the air outside cools down to 30C or so overnight  (during the hot season) the humidity can still be 80%+ which can be very uncomfortable for most people. The AC makes life much more comfortable during these periods and if you buy the modern invertor type they are  quite a bit more efficient that the standard AC units. (About 30% less costly to operate)   (although they are also more expensive to buy) 
> PS.  T80 you mentioned a 24K unit for your bedroom.   That's a lot for a bedroom unless it's an uncommonly big one.   Our 15K unit is more than adequate for a 5 x 5 meter room with 3m high ceiling.   We actually could have gotten away with a 12K unit but it was marginal,  so we decided to err on the side of too much rather than too little.   The 15K unit does not have to work very hard even in the hottest conditions to cool down and maintain a room of that cubic volume...and according to out AC contractor actually uses less power overall than a 12K unit trying to do the same job. 
> As always in LOS....."Up to you".....


Thanks pom and koman. There will be *ceiling fans* in the bedrooms and in the living room. The basic plans are on p.6 of this thread, so please take a look and check out the sizes of the rooms. The master bedroom is one long space (8m X 4m = 32 m), but 1/2 will be the bedroom proper (with a ceiling fan) and 1/2 will be somewhat multipurpose, with closets/armoirs, desk areas, small refrigerator, etc., but no wall separating and *no* ceiling fan.

The living room *will* have a ceiling fan and the dining area and kitchen *will not*. The A/C will be located in the living room. There is additional space at the front door and stairs area too. So it is a *big* space. I might delay getting A/C for the bottom floor to see how the house is without it. I'll listen to any and all suggestions. :Scratchchin:  Thanks in advance.

----------


## koman

> The living room will have a ceiling fan and the dining area and kitchen will not. The A/C will be located in the living room. There is additional space at the front door and stairs area too. So it is a big space. I might delay getting A/C for the bottom floor to see how the house is without it. I'll listen to any and all suggestions. Thanks in advance.


It is quite a big space as you say and the shape does not lend itself very well to a single AC unit because of the distribution problem with that kind of setup. 

 You can  spread the cool air around with fans, but a better solution if you are willing to lay out the cash is a ceiling cassette outlet which can distribute the cold air over 360 degrees.   That's what we did, and it really works beautifully and covers a large L shaped space very efficiently and evenly.   It would take three separate units of about 15K-18K each to do the same thing with the standard wall mounted units.

You may of course find that the lower level stays cool anyway.....being  as you are in CM which is really sub-arctic compared to most of Thailand... :Smile:   Maybe you should consider fireplaces and some form of central heating instead of wasting money of AC...... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> It is quite a big space as you say and the shape does not lend itself very well to a single AC unit because of the distribution problem with that kind of setup.  
>  You can  spread the cool air around with fans, but a better solution if you are willing to lay out the cash is a ceiling cassette outlet which can distribute the cold air over 360 degrees.   That's what we did, and it really works beautifully and covers a large L shaped space very efficiently and evenly.   It would take three separate units of about 15K-18K each to do the same thing with the standard wall mounted units. 
> You may of course find that the lower level stays cool anyway.....being  as you are in CM which is really sub-arctic compared to most of Thailand...  Maybe you should consider fireplaces and some form of central heating instead of wasting money of AC......


 :rofl:  The cold season *was* cold for me last year (in the mornings), so I am considering the inverter units, because they have a reverse sort of function whereby they can put out heat like a heat pump.

Koman, that's an interesting idea for the lower level because of its size and its shape. It may be too late to make that kind of change, but I will talk to my a/b about it. :Yup:  Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Today, all I saw was work on the inside walls. The plastering looked very good to my untrained eye. The first photo is in the kitchen. The small round white circles in the second pic are ghosts/spirits which the camera was lucky enough to catch - I am told.  :Eek5:  The last shot is the guest bedroom on the 2nd level where the black hands are reaching for the little spirits. :O

----------


## koman

....you're gonna need a whole regiment of monks to clear that place out.  Be prepared to pay bigtime for an exorcism on that kind of scale..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> ....you're gonna need a whole regiment of monks to clear that place out.  Be prepared to pay bigtime for an exorcism on that kind of scale.....


You're right, I'm afraid our one-monk rite just went up to three. :Yup:  :Yup:  :Yup:

----------


## terp80

Today, they continued plastering the upstairs. They should be finished with everything up there, except the master bath, tomorrow. The master bath needs more brick work, and I'm not too sure when they will finish that.

The CCTV man came and talked with my a/b about prewiring for a 4 camera system. I will mount 3 outside and 1 inside. I want a higher image system and so will not have as many cameras to keep the costs down. I may not install a system right away. Unfortunately, I arrived just after he left.

Then we went down to the Baan and Beyond located behind Airport Plaza to have a second consultation with the kitchen designer. I made some changes and modifications to his plans. We reduced the size of the refrigerator from about 90 cm to about 80 cm to make the cabinets on that wall fit and look nice. I think 80 cm should be OK, although I did really like those larger side-by-side models. The cabinets are Kitzcho and the pull out inserts will be from Hafele. [Yeah, I know: paeng maak! :Crying: ] He will email the finished plans along with a cost estimate in a few days. I will pay 500 baht for that service, and if I buy through them, I get a 500 baht coupon back. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Oh and I forgot to say that, if I go with a more expensive kitchen, I will forgo buying certain things until later. For example the Hafele pull out things, which are very expensive. And things like A/C units will be bought - or not - the same way. And I'm not even talking about the dining room table and other furniture. Hell, I'll probably have to do this anyway. Since it's primarily going to be only me living there for the first year and a half, I can live on just the "necessities." Fridge, TV, Wifi, good chair, microwave, bed, and lamp. :Beerchug:

----------


## cnx37

terp80
you can live w/o those described above. Just do not forget, "wine, women & song".

----------


## terp80

> you can live w/o those described above. Just do not forget, "wine, women & song".


 Haha. Not forgotten I assure you. It's just that, at my age, I need the former more than I need the latter. But I do need the latter. :bananaman:

----------


## cnx37

terp80 et al
Having read this thread from "cover to cover" & as a "newbie" to this thread, I shall tread warily! I am about to commence actual construction (next Wed). How far thru the construction phase are you now (%)? How many more months to go prior to moving in? Upon reflection, what are some of the "yes, I would do that again" & "never again" aspects? Would you do it again? What emotional price have you paid?
I have supervised the renovation maybe 30 properties in my native country & 7 condos in CNX (none for 7 years). However, building is a different proposition altogether. (I am NOT a tradesman - my hands are "pure/virginal white" - my wife is the handy-person (not bad either).
My personal experience - the choice of a builder is THE critical decision (after wife decision) - most other aspects are easily put into place (relatively speaking). Of course, with building v renovation, an onsite supervisor would be a huge advantage.
One thing I will never forget - this is NOT my home - it is my wife's home! Then come FIL & MIL! After that, I do rank (my wife is an only child). In reality, they provide me immense respect - I am the oldest in the family.
I cannot provide the members of this thread with personal experiences of building (yet). Women (but obsolete info now) & Retirement Visa (no pension stuff - KISS) - a lot of experience.
Re building - my absolute guarantees - a quality cistern (B7k), quality bed & bathroom & quality (big) TV. The rest - a smiling (real smile) wife.
It seems that you have coped quite well with the minor mishaps/surprises - congrats!

----------


## terp80

> terp80 et al
> Having read this thread from "cover to cover" & as a "newbie" to this thread, I shall tread warily! I am about to commence actual construction (next Wed). How far thru the construction phase are you now (%)? How many more months to go prior to moving in? Upon reflection, what are some of the "yes, I would do that again" & "never again" aspects? Would you do it again? What emotional price have you paid?
> I have supervised the renovation maybe 30 properties in my native country & 7 condos in CNX (none for 7 years). However, building is a different proposition altogether. (I am NOT a tradesman - my hands are "pure/virginal white" - my wife is the handy-person (not bad either).
> My personal experience - the choice of a builder is THE critical decision (after wife decision) - most other aspects are easily put into place (relatively speaking). Of course, with building v renovation, an onsite supervisor would be a huge advantage.
> One thing I will never forget - this is NOT my home - it is my wife's home! Then come FIL & MIL! After that, I do rank (my wife is an only child). In reality, they provide me immense respect - I am the oldest in the family.
> I cannot provide the members of this thread with personal experiences of building (yet). Women (but obsolete info now) & Retirement Visa (no pension stuff - KISS) - a lot of experience.
> Re building - my absolute guarantees - a quality cistern (B7k), quality bed & bathroom & quality (big) TV. The rest - a smiling (real smile) wife.
> It seems that you have coped quite well with the minor mishaps/surprises - congrats!


Thanks very much CNX37. So far, the emotional toll has not been high. As you alluded to, I picked an architect who speaks English and on whom I can rely. He seemed to understand what I wanted and we were able to discuss all aspects of the build. He was a Thai who collaborated and was not afraid to tell me when he thought my idea was no good and told me why. After the plans were done, I wanted to use him as the builder, but wasn't sure *he* wanted to build my house, because my budget was 2.8M baht and he had indicated at the beginning that his minimum build was 5M baht. So we took him out to dinner and, between my wife and the wine, he agreed to build it. Construction started the second week of March. I would guesstimate that we are about 40% finished - even though the house now looks like a house with the roof and everything. The finish work all needs to be done and that can take more time than you might think - for a variety of reasons. 

In the "to do over again" category, I would probably want to see the *3D versions* and "walk through" the house using the computer programs. I would use *larger QCon bricks*, as the 7.5 cm bricks are a little small when you start running electrical conduit through them. I would also have specified that the QCon be used for the entire house. No red bricks. And I'm sure that there will be more "wish I hads" before I'm through. I am glad that I can be at the site pretty much every day, because problems are inevitable. But it really hasn't been too bad, because I can rely on my a/b to address all the issues that arise. He really wants to build a house that I will be proud of. I knew going in that I needed someone like him, because I know zilch about construction and did not want any real stress at this point in my life.

Your build will be different than mine, and you have relinquished a lot of farang "must haves" and are willing to let the Thai contingent control a lot. That and your positive attitude will keep you in good stead. Everyone is different, and it is *your*(wife's) *house*, so you can build it however you want. After all it's about *you* being [relatively] happy - and not anyone else. Good luck with *your* build and *post lots of photos*. I love photos. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

Today, they continued plastering upstairs and the plumber was drilling holes for the pipes. Here are just two photos: one of plastering in the master bedroom and one of the plumber drilling for the kitchen (both) pipes. I'm afraid to see where the piece by his right foot came from. :Ponder:

----------


## cnx37

terp80
Thanks for the opinion re QCon bricks. My wife did NOT do sufficient research (she is still my best asset). She will consult with the builder tomorrow - not too late!
The prime reason for taking a back-seat re this assignment (after a 10 year relationship), is that I have stage 4 throat cancer. I am a stubborn bastard (not by intent). I should be dead years ago. Unfortunately, the physical pain affects my thinking.
I am still unsure re posting photos on TD - URL ???. My photos are in "My Pictures" - Picaso 3 of my HD.
The actual construction commences next Wed - 6-7 months of "fun & pain". Our condo is now on the market (1 week) - good size (164.2sqm); not cheap; great location. No pressure to sell - I just like a tidy ship. CNX has been kind to me (12 years) - but it is time to move on.
I have had particular interest in this site - a 2 storey house - new construction - many options! In fact, we will source most mats in CNX.
Cheers

----------


## terp80

I upload my photos from my camera to Dropbox. I have a file called "Camera Uploads." Then I use Photobucket: Click "Upload," then click "Choose Photos and Videos." When it gives choices, click on "Camera Uploads," then double click desired photo (enlarge them first) from there. Once the photo appears below, click on it. Choose "IMG" from "Links to share this photo," then go to Teak Door Forums and right click "paste" into the dialogue box. [God, I hope this works. :Thinking: ] Once you do it a bunch, it becomes simple repetition, which is why I hope this works for you. I love photos. :bananaman:  

I'm sorry about your cancer, and realize you certainly don't need any more stress or worry right now. It's great that your wife can handle so much and can do a lot of the research and supervision. The threads on TDF were [and are] a great help to me. There is a lot of useful info, and sometimes no consensus, so it is "up to you." Since, as you put it, it is really *their* house, and if they are happy with it, that's all that matters.  :Yup:  Choke dee.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rickschoppers

Terp, you made some good points to help CNX. I would probably add that finding people who say they can do the work is not that hard. The hard thing is finding those that do it well. I used my BIL as a supervisor which is always frowned upon on this site, but my logic was he had lived in the area all his life and he knew who was a good worker and who was not. It paid many dividends in the end and the quality of my build was at or above my expectations.

Make sure you check other work your builder has done and ask the owners, if you can, if they have experienced any major problems. 

We have a next door neighbor, who is Thai, that is doing some renovation and my BIL said the worker doing it is no good. He was right and now the neighbor regrets having him do the work. Like anything else in Thailand, it is all about who you know.

----------


## koman

> I would probably add that finding people who say they can do the work is not that hard. The hard thing is finding those that do it well.


Ain't that the truth.  Thailand is full of builders.  Maybe 5% will do a really good job with another 5% doing an OK job....the rest....??????

My belief is that many of us are against hiring family as building supervisors/managers  not necessarily because they will do a bad job, but more to keep the whole thing at arms length.  Problems and disputes can arise during a build and the further close family is kept out of disputes the better. 

  Then you always have  the distinct possibility that the family member really is no good at building and you now have the onerous task of firing them (or ending up with a really crap build)  and causing a family rift that will last through 4 generations.  

Avoiding family is such matters is just a matter of risk avoidance, nothing more.  Obviously there are situations where it turns out very well and it's good for both sides when it does.

I hired a genuine professional with a legitimate a engineering degree, and a decade of hands on experience in design and construction management in one of the countries largest building companies.   He did not come exactly cheap, but the savings in time, stress, and material costs etc more than made up for what he cost me.
    I thought that I had learned quite a bit about the process until we got started;  at which time I began to realize that I knew a lot less than I thought.... The sheer logistics can be overwhelming and the nature and antics of the labour force can be totally exasperating.  Thai construction workers as a rule to do not respond well to instructions from farangs and they respond even worse if you have to discipline them.


The manager an I had our disputes and we certainly did not always agree.   I actually over-ruled a few of his decisions...and thankfully it always turned out for the best.   He was gracious enough to admit that my solutions were better,  and that takes some doing in Thailand.... :Smile:     He and his family have become good friends with us over the past year or so....which is a nice bonus and infinitely more satisfying than alienating someone in the family.

To sum up, I would say that there is no one "right" way to do this.  Whatever works best for you is naturally the way to go....and no matter what, you need a bit of good luck in the whole thing.

   Much depends on your own tolerance level, expectations and demands.   I'm personally a bit of a demanding SOB and I don't tolerate stupidity or sloppiness easily,  so I really needed someone who could manage a tribe of Thai builders  (we had 27 of them on the site on one day I remember)  and also be able to understand my expectations, standards and at times prickly character without getting hostile and un-cooperative.... :Smile:

----------


## 9999

When we built a house for the Mrs to house her parents and business, I let the FIL be the supervisor. He's been a cabinet maker all his life, a very good one, but always taken orders never given them. I kind of knew from the start (after reading through TD) that there would be issues. One thing I insisted on was Burmese working crews where possible. The FIL sourced the first builder, who came and dug 3 foundation holes and said he'd return soon, and we found out he was working another job. His game was to take on the job and dig some holes to lock it in, then just leave it until he had time to build. I sacked him we agreed on a settlement and I sourced the builder and left the rest to the FIL.

As expected there were a few little hiccups and a few more than little, but overall it turned out OK and the cost was kept down. Most importantly it's functional and solid. I'd like to be involved in a build hands on but it's a full time job for maybe almost a year. Sticking to what I know I could pay a decent supervisor many times over in the same period. Even if you're retired and have the time, you really need to have a passion to go owner / supervisor on a daily basis, which Terp clearly is, and more power to you mate. Still not sure if our next build will be here or back in Oz.

----------


## terp80

> As expected there were a few little hiccups and a few more than little, but overall it turned out OK and the cost was kept down. Most importantly it's functional and solid. I'd like to be involved in a build hands on but it's a full time job for maybe almost a year. Sticking to what I know I could pay a decent supervisor many times over in the same period. Even if you're retired and have the time, you really need to have a passion to go owner / supervisor on a daily basis, which Terp clearly is, and more power to you mate. Still not sure if our next build will be here or back in Oz.


9999 I'm not really "supervising" but I am watching what is going on. :Scratchchin:  For example, today I took a closer look at the plumbing work done yesterday. I thought the pipes were in a funny position relative to the two kitchen sink (in both the Thai and Western kitchens). So I checked the plan and that kind of confirmed my thought. So when my a/b got there, I asked him about it. He agreed with me and when the foremen got back from lunch, he told them to put he pipes over to the left in both cases. The inside kitchen pipes won't be moved until I decide on the exact sink and kitchen cabinets (I'm waiting on the decorator to send me the final plan and quote.)

In the photo below, the Thai kitchen sink will be on the left and the hobb and gas tank(s) will be on the right. In the inside kitchen, the double sink will be centered on the widow, but the dish drainer part will be to the right, which means the pipes should be a little to the left of window center.  

And last, the plan calls for a double wall on the stair well wall where the small window is. They had not put the inner wall up and appeared to not realize there should be one. My a/b spotted that, and I said I did want the double wall as per the plan. So they are starting to put that inner wall up today.

I'm just not sure what the foremen are actually doing. They are the ones who are supposed to be supervising the build on a day-to-day basis. They have the plans and building experience, but . . . . :Irked:  Not sure I'd like to be there when they tell the plumber. :shtf:

----------


## terp80

Maybe they make double sinks with the dish drainers on the LEFT side? Would that solve the Western kitchen plumbing problem?? :Confused:   Stay tuned! :bananaman:

----------


## BKKBILL

There are ones made with a faucet hole punched both front and back with a hole cover use for the one not ...... well used.

----------


## terp80

> There are ones made with a faucet hole punched both front and back with a hole cover use for the one not ...... well used.


Thanks BKKBILL. That might work. :Cool2:   BUT, and my a/b thought of this, since we are both right-handed, we would probably want the dish drainer on the right hand side. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maybe we have to practice washing dishes and see . . .  :Scratchchin:

----------


## terp80

*Oh boy!!* I'm going to be RICH!!  :bananaman:  I received this communication today from Mr. Moses Musonga, Manager Head Of Foreign Operations, Bank of Africa.:

[3 :06: 36 PM] MUSONGA Moses: 
BANK OF AFRICA(BOA)
Address: 41 route porto-novo, 01 BP 417 
Cotonou, Republique du Benin.
From the Desk of Mr. Moses Musonga
Manager Head Of Foreign Operations
E-mail: bankofafrica_b@ymail.com
Direct Line:+22968890566
****24 Hours Service****

Dear Beneficiary,

Without taking much of your time, my name is Mr. Moses Musonga, Head of Foreign Operations, Presently We are being paid by 

the (WORLD BANK) in conjunction with the (UN) to compensation in recent times and also payment of contract inheritance sum. 

So far we have succeeded in Settling (Mrs. Lucy Geyser, Mr. Oliver Doorbell, and Mr. Hun Luis etc).

The Bank Of Africa Du Benin received your payment file this morning from our Correspondent Bank and the ECOWAS Authority 

Economic Main Down Recovery Levy Clearance Certificates fee of(EURO 350 Euros ) and a copy of your International Passport or 

your National Drivers license to enable the Bank lawyer Barrister Warren Smith submit your Application to the IMF Department 

and the Federal High Court Of Justice Benin to obtain the transfer Clearance Certificates in your name that will protect your 

total fund wire transfer.

This is the reason the Bank Of Africa Bank DU Benin open Communication with you as the real beneficiary and confirms to you 

that your receiving Bank will confirm your total incoming wire transfer once the West Africa ECOWAS Authority Office in Porto 

Novo Benin issued your Economic Recovery Levy Clearance Certificate as the real beneficiary of the fund.

This is the important documents that will demand by your receiving bank together with your TT Swift wire transfer slip also I 

send My Bank ID for your Confirmation because everything regarding your total fund wire transfer has already completed with 

the Bank Of Africa Du Benin and the IMF Department before the Bank open Communication with you as the real beneficiary of the 

total fund.

Bellow is the Name of the Casher Department of the Bank where you will send the Clearance Certificates fee direct to the West 

Africa ECOWAS Authority Head Office so that the ECOWAS Authority Office in Porto Novo Cotonou will receive Receipt from the 

ECOWAS Head Office to release your total fund on Hold to your receiving Bank names follows.


Name..............................................  ..............Warren Smith
Address:..........................................  ..............41 route porto-novo, 01 BP 417,Cotonou
Test Question..........................................  .........Levy
Answer............................................  ..............Recovery
MTCN..............................................  ..............
Amount............................................  ..............350 Euros

The Bank Of Africa Du Benin is only waiting to receive a copy of your transfer Clearance Certificates from the IMF Department 

and the Africa ECOWAS Authority to enable the Bank release the transfer access code to Your Receiving Bank to confirm your 

total incoming wire transfer of (US$15.670M)wired from the Bank Of Africa Du Benin.

The Bank Of Africa Du Benin is looking forward to receive the transfer requirements.

Thank you for your Understanding Congratulations.

Mr.Moses Musonga
Bank Of Africa Du Benin
Direct Line:+22968890566
E-mail: bankofafrica_b@ymail.com

----------


## koman

Spend it wisely.  I'm still waiting for my US120 million from the Nigerian ministry of energy.  It's been a few months, but things do move more slowly in that part of the world, so don't fret if it takes a while..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Spend it wisely.  I'm still waiting for my US120 million from the Nigerian ministry of energy.  It's been a few months, but things do move more slowly in that part of the world, so don't fret if it takes a while.....


You too! Cheers! :Beerchug:   Well, I can wait a few months. ::chitown::   It'll arrive just when I run out of money for the house. :Arms:

----------


## stevefarang

Well, being in Nigeria right now, perhaps I can speed things up for you both.
Just send me your particulars, including your bank account details, and I will talk to a friend of a friend of a high level banker who knows the guy with all the money who wants to get it out of the country and is willing to share it with you, in appreciation for your kindness and helpfulness...    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Well, being in Nigeria right now, perhaps I can speed things up for you both.
> Just send me your particulars, including your bank account details, and I will talk to a friend of a friend of a high level banker who knows the guy with all the money who wants to get it out of the country and is willing to share it with you, in appreciation for your kindness and helpfulness...    
> Steve


Thanks Steve. You are really too kind. :Laugh2:  I guess, in Nigeria, just as in Thailand, it's not what you know; it's who you know. :Hypnotized:

----------


## terp80

I went by the site today around 4:30 pm and everyone had gone. I guess they had come to a good stopping point. Anyway, this first pic is of the bricked up back wall of the pantry. The electrics are going on the left wall. :Smile:  



They also did a fair amount of plastering: first the tall stair wall and then the master bedroom. :Smile: 





At first, I didn't notice from the outside, but they bricked up the top of the guest bathroom in red brick instead of QCon. I only noticed after I took an inside photo. Depending on how my conversation goes with my a/b tomorrow is whether I make them tear that down and redo it in QCon. I know that part will never be in sunlight and it is only three courses, but it still irks me that I had specified a couple weeks ago that all the outside walls were to be QCon from thereon out. :Zx11pissed:

----------


## terp80

I just spoke with my a/b on the phone and he said  one of the foreman told him there was NO redbrick on the outside wall of that bathroom. :rofl:  This should be interesting. ::chitown::

----------


## FatOne

Maybe he's colour blind???

----------


## terp80

> Maybe he's colour blind???


Haha, FO, maybe they *are*! :Hypnotized:  In any event, they will replace the red bricks with QCon, and nobody [seemed] to lose face. I could sense that even the a/b wanted to say that the red bricks were out of the sun and only in a small area - but he didn't. And the foremen don't really argue with the a/b, so there wasn't any discussion - at least not in my presence. (I got there *after* the a/b.) I said I wanted it QCon, and he told them to change it. I really wanted to have them redo it just to make the point.  

Here is a pic today showing a couple guys installing the hardwood roof vents with blue mozzie netting. There was continued plastering going on, but no photos. Sorry. I was tired after watching two World Cup games last night. :Bigeyes2:

----------


## terp80

Here is a photo of something like what I want done with the wall around the bottom of the house. I want air bricks and two sets of doors like here, except the doors will be on different sides of the house. The doors will allow access to the pipes and things under the house. I want them to build the walls with the first course about 6" lower than present ground level, because I think the ground will settle after a while. The doors will be standard vinyl kitchen doors with screens (if louvred). My a/b was the architect on this house. :Fing02:

----------


## terp80

Here is a guy [the plumber?] preparing the walls for additional plumbing in the master bath. Trouble with Photobucket again - after two months of no problems. I cannot upload. Keep getting "Upload Failed: 2014-06-25 03.45.04.jpg" I'll try again in a few hours. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

OK. Trying Photobucket again. This photo shows the dining room area and the stairs. The door on the right, where you can barely see the plasterer in red, is to the pantry (the electric box will be mounted on its left wall). It might also double as a closet for jackets in the winter months. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Here are two photos of the roof vents in the front. I forgot to look at the back. At some point, I guess they will fix the roof tiles (or whatever they are) sitting there. You can also see they started to render the outside, beginning with the master bedroom balcony area. They are nearly finished inside. Also, I found out today that the reason the bathrooms are not done is that the guy who will do the tile work will do the plastering first - so he cannot complain about the "bad job" the (other) plasterer did. :Laugh:

----------


## stevefarang

Terp,
Are you going to have room to get things up those stairs ? That looks like a really narrow, tight corner.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> Are you going to have room to get things up those stairs ? That looks like a really narrow, tight corner. 
> Steve


Yeah, Steve, it is very narrow, but as long as it can get up that first, narrow part, I think it can turn the corner OK, because  it's all open there, and the ceiling is very high. So I don't think I (or someone else, more likely) will have too much of a problem. But maybe I should keep that pulley system hooked up on the balcony - just in case. :rofl:

----------


## terp80

Goddamn Dropbox. I took about six photos today, and I uploaded them to Dropbox. I was looking at some from the last update (6/25) and deleted one that I had not used. Unfortunately, that deletion not only deleted the desired photo, but also deleted the six I just uploaded. Have a nice day! :Zx11pissed:  

Anyway, we're at the end of payment #5 and my a/b wanted to know if I had received his Invoice. I said yes, but the plumbing wasn't finished yet. [I had already advanced 100,000 baht again this time.] He said the foremen really needed the money. I said the plumbing wasn't done yet. He then took me away from where the foremen were sitting and tried to negotiate a payment of 50,000 baht. He said the brickie/plasterers needed money for food. I said I couldn't get the money out of the bank until tomorrow anyway, but I would advance them 500 baht so they could eat. Long story short, I did not advance any money. The plumber (and his assistant) worked *VERY* diligently and fast while I was there watching, and didn't leave until about 6:00 pm. They did get the hardest stuff done and only need a couple hours tomorrow to finish what needs to be completed at this point. I will pay tomorrow morning if things look OK. The system will be pressure-tested on Tuesday. :Tired:

----------


## FatOne

I guess that's one of the disadvantages of being on site. They see you every day and of course they all think you have unlimited baht! My builder has never asked for any money, I have paid him every time when he has completed an agreed amount of work, 1st pay - slab, 2nd pay roof finished, 3rd pay when walls complete and rendered etc. When he doesn't see you he can't ask for money! We have been working back here in Oz and saving to pay for the house, and have always managed to be just ahead of the required payment schedule, so they would've been out of luck if they had asked me for any advances!!

----------


## koman

> My builder has never asked for any money


My builder never once asked for money during the build.  He was paid on a pre-arranged schedule just as you describe.   We had it spread over 11 separate phases and 11 payments. 

  It's doubtful that it really has much to do with you being on site or not.  It's more likely the character and competence of the builder that determines such things. 

  Our house has been completed months ago and he still has not collected his final payment... he's waiting a few months just to make sure everything is satisfactory before collecting his money.     That's a good and responsible building manager.

This whole question of being on site, or not,  is determined by circumstance.   Nobody has said that being on site is essential.   It is however preferable, and by far the best way do things,  if you can manage it....there is absolutely no doubt about that. 

  We had an excellent designer, builder, engineer.....but it still made a big difference being there  on site and seeing things being done first hand on a daily basis.    I was able to make numerous small adjustments, corrections and improvements on the fly, which I think added to the quality and  overall satisfaction of the build.    I don't know how that can happen if you are somewhere else.

A good few of these things are mentioned in my own thread, but most others were not because they were small things and not really worth posting about.....but it's the accumulation and sum total of all these things that make the difference between an OK build and an excellent build.

Every build is different.  Every builder is different,  and each punter has his own level of expectations, tolerances etc.

Steve has described how PD house "supervised" his build.....understandably because he's got a real job and could not do it himself.....BUT he ended up with walls full of rendering cracks because somebody probably did not mix the render with the correct ratios and then, to compound the problem,  allowed it to cure too quickly....    There is no way to know about things like that unless you are there, and you won't find out until the damage is done and you have to start fixing it all.    It's always better to get it right the first time.

On several occasions we had inferior materials delivered to our site.  After inspection they were sent back to be replaced with the stuff we had ordered.   There were also a couple of times when quantity of materials was short of the order.

It was interesting how all these delivery anomalies ceased after the initial stage of the build, once the suppliers got the message that loads where being carefully checked and delivery drivers told to piss off, when the load failed the test.

I don't know how common this kind of thing is,  but I've heard similar stories from a few other people who have built houses.  The thing is; how would anyone know if they were not checking.

     If this kind of diligence is lacking, you may discover  (or more likely not discover)  that you are not just building your own house, you may be making significant contributions to the building of somebody else's house as well....... :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> I guess that's one of the disadvantages of being on site. They see you every day and of course they all think you have unlimited baht! My builder has never asked for any money, I have paid him every time when he has completed an agreed amount of work, 1st pay - slab, 2nd pay roof finished, 3rd pay when walls complete and rendered etc. When he doesn't see you he can't ask for money! We have been working back here in Oz and saving to pay for the house, and have always managed to be just ahead of the required payment schedule, so they would've been out of luck if they had asked me for any advances!!


Haha. True FO. But at least when I am there I can spot some things and watch for others. For example, yesterday a main water drainage pipe did not appear to have any downward slope to it at all. The problem then was that they wanted to lower the ceiling about 3-5 cm to lower one end. I didn't want to lower the ceiling at all, so I proposed to chip a few centimeters out of a reinforced beam in order to raise the other end. The foreman's first reaction was "mai dai," but after much head scratching and discussion, that became "dai dai." And, in any event, I can refuse to make the advance, as I did yesterday.  :Smoker:

----------


## cnx37

koman
I agree. A lot of commonsense - a bit a good luck - good kamma etc - you are on your way! There is NO one way.
I am "punting" on my "FIL" & wife. Outcome of my decision? At least, they have a vested interest!
Again, I agree that the "character & competence" of the builder is VITAL. We have "invested" considerable time in this area. Outcome? Of course, the utilization of local "elders" & monks does no harm at all (I am hedging my bets).
Losses, pilferage etc - just allow for in budget - inevitable?
Estimated date of completion - we started about 4 days ago - Jan - Year - YET TO BE DETERMINED!

----------


## terp80

Went to the site to look at the plumbing. These two pics show the same area (mainly plumbing for the master bath), but from different vantage points. In the first one, you can barely see (@ 1:00) where the beam had a few centimeters chipped away and the pipe raised a hair. The opposite end is obviously the lower end. There was additional plumbing done in all the bathrooms. The few remaining things are small and a couple things necessitate buying faucets. There were also discussions as to the exact locations of the water heaters in the bathrooms, and that created a small change in the location of some of the master bath plumbing. All things considered, I decided it was OK to make the 5th payment this afternoon. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

They have also begun putting up the bamboo scaffolds and finishing the outer edges on the windows. Rendering the outside walls will begin the first part of the week and should be finished by Saturday. They will also start the electrical wiring through all the conduits. *Note*: You can barely see an area on the roof ridge where additional tiles are needed. These should go on next week as well.

----------


## terp80

I didn't go to the house today. [notice I'm now calling it the "house" instead of the "site"] But I did see a man attempting to kill himself by falling out of a red songtau. I was behind him at first, but I decided I didn't want to ruin my day by running over him when he fell out, so I changed lanes. Every time the songtau started up from a stop, I was convinced that was it for him, but no. And the others on board seemed to take no notice of his impending doom. By the time I made my turn off he was still in the same precarious position, so apparently I am just another ridiculous farang, you know, thinking about "safety" and stuff. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

I went to the house yesterday, and the electricians were wiring the conduits. The wires were white and yellow. I asked what color the ground/earth wire was and was told "green." I did see a roll of green wire on the floor but not in the conduits. How do they run the ground wires and how are they grounded? Obviously, I know absolutely nothing about electrics.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

This photo shows the little wall area at the right of the sinks. It's going to have a shelf [or a couple shelves?] for decorative effect . . . maybe with little battery powered LED lights. :rolleyes4:  

Tomorrow we go with our a/b to pick out the tiles for the floor and for the bathrooms. And maybe choose some bathroom fixtures. I'm sure we won't be able to pick everything, but we'll make the attempt. :Crazy:  

*Tile Question*: Is there any real difference between the 299 baht tile and the 599 baht tile? The only thing I could see was the more expensive the tile is, the heavier it is - but not by much. So I'm assuming it's just a little thicker and therefore slightly stronger.

----------


## koman

> Is there any real difference between the 299 baht tile and the 599 baht tile?


The more expensive tiles usually harder and the surface does not not scratch as easily.  The better tile uses superior materials and they are "fired" at higher temperatures.   At least they are supposed to be. 

   When we selected our tiles, our manager tested them with a little "tool" to make sure the ones we liked had a good hard scratch resistant surface.   Not all of the expensive ones passed the scratch test however.     One of the many tricks and pitfalls of homebuilding in LOS..  You have to test everything because price and quality are not necessarily connected in this part of the world... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PS  My thread has pages of photos of electrical installation with an explanation of the color codes; and it's all free to TD readers..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> When we selected our tiles, our manager tested them with a little "tool" to make sure the ones we liked had a good hard scratch resistant surface.   Not all of the expensive ones passed the scratch test however.     One of the many tricks and pitfalls of homebuilding in LOS..  You have to test everything because price and quality are not necessarily connected in this part of the world...


Thanks Koman. I went to Home Sukkapan yesterday to choose the tiles and used my key as a "tool" to scratch the tile. I could not scratch any that I chose, but aybe my key was not the right "tool."




> PS  My thread has pages of photos of electrical installation with an explanation of the color codes; and it's all free to TD readers.....


Here we have a nice colourful display of all the wires used. So for those who want to try this for themselves:
Red and *Black* are always live.
*White* is neutral
Green is ground or (earth)
Yellow is designated for circuits with high draw....Air conditioning....water heaters.
Blue is for circuits with light dimming switches (rheostats)


Thanks again Koman. My wires seem to be thinner than yours. I'll ask about the gauge specs. :Confused:

----------


## koman

> but aybe my key was not the right "tool."


A key would be a lot better than nothing but my guy had a thing with a diamond tip.  He would take a sample piece ( a broken or cracked tile) and scratch the surface. The tiles did scratch but it's judging which ones scratch easily versus those that don't.  Some have very hard surfaces, others are relatively soft and over time can get fine scratches in the glaze,  which collects dirt and makes the tiles look dull.

It's not a bit deal really and it probably depends on where you are placing the tiles. 







> . My wires seem to be thinner than yours. I'll ask about the gauge specs


Not all my wires are the same gauge, and I would expect it's the same for you.  Light gauge wires are fine for lighting; heavier gauge is used for AC, ovens, water heaters and anything that pulls in a lot of Amps.   Hopefully your electrical contactor knows this.... :Smile:     Are you having safety cut-outs wired in?    GFI's in the US/Canada.....RCI's in other places that bother with electrical safety.   Critically important in bathrooms or anywhere that has a lot of water sloshing around.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  but maybe my key was not the right "tool."    A key would be a lot better than nothing but my guy had a thing with a diamond tip.  He would take a sample piece ( a broken or cracked tile) and scratch the surface. The tiles did scratch but it's judging which ones scratch easily versus those that don't.  Some have very hard surfaces, others are relatively soft and over time can get fine scratches in the glaze,  which collects dirt and makes the tiles look dull. 
> It's not a bit deal really and it probably depends on where you are placing the tiles.       Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  . My wires seem to be thinner than yours. I'll ask about the gauge specs    Not all my wires are the same gauge, and I would expect it's the same for you.  Light gauge wires are fine for lighting; heavier gauge is used for AC, ovens, water heaters and anything that pulls in a lot of Amps.   Hopefully your electrical contactor knows this....    Are you having safety cut-outs wired in?    GFI's in the US/Canada.....RCI's in other places that bother with electrical safety.   Critically important in bathrooms or anywhere that has a lot of water sloshing around.


 Thanks Koman. Good information there. I did talk to my a/b about GFI's a while back, and it looks like, if I buy them, the electricians will install them. I may only need one or two, as I am not putting plugs near the sinks, etc.

NOTE: I am having a problem uploading my recent photos. I tried to upload a flashdrive with some videos on it and, to make a long story short, I now have some Thai program trying to upload photos. I cannot understand a word of the site and will have to take my computer to a techie in ICON Square tomorrow to try to resolve this. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

I went to ICON Square and had some techies look at the problem. Between their bad English and my bad Thai we solved it. Although they couldn't explain what the Thai program was, but they told me how to get around it. The fix is not as good as before, because I have to perform a couple extra steps - but it does work now, so here goes. :Biggrin:  

These are some photos of the master bath and the guest bath showing the installation of two pressure gauges to test for leaks. I have not seen them perform the test.  :Nervous:

----------


## terp80

They have started the ceiling framework. I have asked for an access square (increased from 60 cm to 65 cm for me) to enable somebody to go up in the "attic" if needed - and I'm sure at some point it will be needed. :Boggled:

----------


## terp80

They have plastered the front of the house. Now the balcony front looks huge. I will talk to my a/b about cutting it down one brick course. The plan calls for cement thingies to give a more horizontal look, because the front is too narrow looking. They will be white or off white and the rest of the house will be beige (I think).

----------


## stevefarang

Terp,
If you can, put the ceiling access way in a bathroom, so it's more out of the way. That's what we did.

If you want to be a PITA with the plumbers, ask them when those pressure gauges were calibrated ? And be sure the pressure, that you hydrostatic test to, is mid-range on the dial. This ensures maximum accuracy of the reading, common practice whenever doing a hydro test.

Although, they will probably just stare at you and smile, and go on doing it their way.

She's really coming along now ! Looking good.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> If you can, put the ceiling access way in a bathroom, so it's more out of the way. That's what we did. 
> If you want to be a PITA with the plumbers, ask them when those pressure gauges were calibrated ? And be sure the pressure, that you hydrostatic test to, is mid-range on the dial. This ensures maximum accuracy of the reading, common practice whenever doing a hydro test. 
> Although, they will probably just stare at you and smile, and go on doing it their way. 
> She's really coming along now ! Looking good. 
> Steve


Thanks Steve! 





> Although, they will probably just stare at you and smile, and go on doing it their way.


Haha. Absolutely - no "probably" about it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Went to the house and met with my a/b to discuss many decisions and some changes. These included lowering the balcony, putting an exhaust fan in the master bath for the shower, knocking down part of the shower dividing wall and replacing that with glass, trying to find cement or composite "wood" for the deck (instead of tile), putting teak on the front stoop and steps. 

I also asked about the water pressure test. On Thursday, the plumber put water under pressure in the cold water feed (below the house) and put the two gauges on upstairs. It seems that the pressure has come down some since Friday, although I do not know what the original pressure was. Here are two photos of the gauges taken today. I will take photos again tomorrow to see if there is any significant change.

----------


## koman

^

What are they trying to accomplish with all this measuring?    Surely the water pressure is determined by the municipal supply; which varies all the time.  

When usage is high, pressure goes down....sometimes too low to be of much use.   This is why we have tanks and pumps to manage/control our own water pressure.

Am I missing something?.....

----------


## danno5

Koman - it is a test to see if the pipes are leaking - build up the pressure to a certain point (usually 150% of the normal pressure) and then make sure the system stays at that pressure for a certain amount of time....

----------


## Koetjeka

> Koman - it is a test to see if the pipes are leaking - build up the pressure to a certain point (usually 150% of the normal pressure) and then make sure the system stays at that pressure for a certain amount of time....


Good idea to do it now, I think a lot of builders forget to test it before finishing the walls and floors. Then after a little while you notice that tiles are falling off and at that stage it's not so easy to fix anymore  :Razz:

----------


## terp80

> Koman - it is a test to see if the pipes are leaking - build up the pressure to a certain point (usually 150% of the normal pressure) and then make sure the system stays at that pressure for a certain amount of time....





> Good idea to do it now, I think a lot of builders forget to test it before finishing the walls and floors. Then after a little while you notice that tiles are falling off and at that stage it's not so easy to fix anymore


Exactly. As you can see from the pics, the ceiling guy has started to work now, and they want to make sure the pipes don't leak before he puts the first level ceiling up. There are no pipes above the second level (except the vents). :Umbrella:

----------


## Koetjeka

> here are no pipes above the second level (except the vents).


Make sure to thoroughly test the roof for leaks, you can use a water hose for it. Also spray from different angles.

----------


## terp80

> Make sure to thoroughly test the roof for leaks, you can use a water hose for it. Also spray from different angles.


Thanks. Probably a good idea, Koetjeka, but my water hose won't squirt up that high. So I am waiting for a really big storm to hit before they put up that ceiling. :Raincloud:  :Raincloud:  :Raincloud:

----------


## cnx37

Hell, one needs a PhD in order to build a house in LOS. Land - location, size, fill? House - size, 1 or 2 storey? Mats (Ceepac, bricks, windows, termites?) 
Haven't even started yet! Dealing with "tradesmen", weather, Buddha days (holiday), lucky days.
Even with all these headaches, one does not even get to own the bloody thing - must be nice, gentle, loving, polite, no gik etc to wife for the rest of your life. PRICE IN TOTAL - EXTRAORDINARY!

----------


## BKKBILL

Actually you can own the house it's the land it sits on that is the problem.  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> Thanks. Probably a good idea, Koetjeka, but my water hose won't squirt up that high. So I am waiting for a really big storm to hit before they put up that ceiling.


That's a possibility as well of course  :Smile:  





> Actually you can own the house it's the land it sits on that is the problem.


Isn't it possible to own the land through a company?

----------


## cnx37

As I am 30 years older than the wife, the exercise tends to become hypothetical. I fail to comprehend that we can dispose of the property in a cordial manner when the relationship is in turmoil. How many Thai wives are prepared to enter such an arrangement ie separate ownership? (I have heard of corporate ownership - now, I think that it fairly difficult to achieve).
For practical purposes, once the $$$ is deposited into her account, bye-bye $$$.
Ever met a farang who has recouped his investment in domestic housing? For me, not yet - a 1st for everything I guess.

----------


## terp80

Just a comment regarding ownership. I have a usufruct (agreement) registered in the Land Office, which grants me the use of the land for at least 30 years. She, of course, owns the land outright. Since I will be dead in 30 years, it is, for all practical purposes, a lifetime right of use. The house itself was another story: the Or Bor Tor would not approve the building plans unless her signature was also on the application. I tried more than a few times to explain that, with a usufruct, mine was the only signature needed, but they simply would not hear of it (no explanation from them). In theory, though, I have the sole legal right of use of the land, but in Thailand, as a farang, I can not be certain of prevailing in court. Ultimately, I have to trust her. And I do. :Fingersx:

----------


## terp80

I went to the house this afternoon, but the water pressure gauges had already been removed. I can only assume that they did not see anything to indicate a leak. They know they will have to fix everything if there is one (1 year warranty).

They are continuing to plaster the outside walls. the first photo is the right side. The others show the left (fish pond) side. The six of them worked until nearly 6:00 to finish that side. They are hard workers. I will buy them drinks on Thursday, since Friday begins the long holiday weekend.  :Beerchug:

----------


## cnx37

Another public holiday? I always thought that Oz was the "undisputed" world champion of public holidays.
Workers - workmanship - looks very professional.
Re land/house ownership  - the house - another issue! You can always purchase a tent! 30 years in a tent? Trust! So far so good.
I sought legal counsel re this procedure - decided to comply with her decrees. Only decree so far - no "gik"! Price of "gik" as quoted by wife - B3.7m (unusual/lucky #). "left foot - right foot" - in fact, it is bloody marvelous!

----------


## terp80

> Another public holiday? I always thought that Oz was the "undisputed" world champion of public holidays.
> Workers - workmanship - looks very professional.
> Re land/house ownership  - the house - another issue! You can always purchase a tent! 30 years in a tent? Trust! So far so good.
> I sought legal counsel re this procedure - decided to comply with her decrees. Only decree so far - no "gik"! Price of "gik" as quoted by wife - B3.7m (unusual/lucky #). "left foot - right foot" - in fact, it is bloody marvelous!


Yup. And Thank you. I say house is mine since I alone contracted to build it and I alone paid for it. Aaaand good luck.  :rolleyes5:

----------


## terp80

Went to the house about mid-day and they had cut down the balcony already. At first, I didn't even notice it - which is a good thing. They will put a small cement beam on top. The final height will be lower by about 20 cm than in the previous photos. It will allow a little more of a view and still keep a some privacy. There will be a little railing of some type to be determined later.

----------


## terp80

The ceiling crew was also busy. They had completed the ceiling in the master bedroom. They put the insulation on top. I doubled my insulation from 3" to 6" (15 cm) with Stay Cool. I paid the 12,000 baht difference between the original price on the BOQ and what the thicker stuff cost.

----------


## koman

I used that "Stay Cool" stuff as well....same thickness too.    It seems to  do the job and is well and worth the extra cost. 

  The trick is to make sure you have good attic cross ventilation to keep the temperature as low as possible.  (attic space can get very hot)    The stay-cool then provides an excellent thermal barrier between the attic and the rooms below.

----------


## terp80

> I used that "Stay Cool" stuff as well....same thickness too.    It seems to  do the job and is well and worth the extra cost.


Thanks Koman. That's good to know. :Smile: 




> The trick is to make sure you have good attic cross ventilation to keep the temperature as low as possible.  (attic space can get very hot)    The stay-cool then provides an excellent thermal barrier between the attic and the rooms below.


I have two vents at opposite ends - front and rear. I am also installing a small exhaust fan at the front one, which I can turn on in the HOT season to help get the really hot air out.

----------


## cnx37

The view from "your house" (chuckle)  :Smile:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - bloody nice! Plenty of flora - cooling effect.

----------


## terp80

> The view from "your house" (chuckle)  - bloody nice! Plenty of flora - cooling effect.


Thanks CNX37. That's one of the biggest reasons I bought in this older moo baan. I don't like the new moo baans with no trees and with houses in neat little rows so close to each other. :Yikes:

----------


## terp80

Walking around the site to look at the plastering in the rear of the house, I accidentally stepped on one of the hundreds(?) of nails left in all the wood cluttering up the place. Luckily it missed my foot by a few centimeters. A trip the hospital  would have definitely ruined my day.  :Scared:

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> The view from "your house" (chuckle)  - bloody nice! Plenty of flora - cooling effect.
> 
> 
> Thanks CNX37. That's one of the biggest reasons I bought in this older moo baan. I don't like the new moo baans with no trees and houses in neat little rows so close to each other.


You must have done quality research re land acquisition! During our time in CNX (12 years now), we never found a  moo baan to our liking. As you say - no trees; all homes in a row; small plots (& pricey). Then, the developer demanded that they construct the house. We even examined "bush" lots but a little too primitive - water & electricity problems.

----------


## terp80

I could not get in a good position to photograph the rear plastering job, as there is the "khlong" wall only a couple meters from the back. However, I was able to look at it from the upstairs windows and it looked fine to me. There are only a few relatively small areas left that need to be plastered. The bathrooms will be done by the tiler, and I think he's not due for a few weeks yet .

The ceiling crew were at it again today and they got most of it done. We're leaving the area in the dining room open until later, to make sure we have access to all that plumbing and electric stuff as the build progresses. I thought the very high ceiling in the stair well would be difficult, but they made fairly short work of it, even with the high scaffolding to put up.

The other pic showing them making the kitchen drop-down ceiling was interesting, because they made the vertical pieces out of the same ceiling pieces and just "folded" them into place. I would not have thought to do that, but that was very efficient.

Even though it's a long Buddhist holiday weekend, the crew will plaster the ceilings on Saturday. I bought them drinks, or rather gave them money to buy drinks this afternoon.  :Wiggle:   :beer:

----------


## terp80

> You must have done quality research re land acquisition! During our time in CNX (12 years now), we never found a  moo baan to our liking. As you say - no trees; all homes in a row; small plots (& pricey). Then, the developer demanded that they construct the house. We even examined "bush" lots but a little too primitive - water & electricity problems.


It was just luck. I was talking to a guy at an ExPat Club meeting and mentioned that I was looking, and he said there were some lots available in his moo baan. So I took a look and spotted this one next to the Suan Dek (Children's Park). :Fing02:

----------


## cnx37

Lots of things in life are LUCK - Good luck - bad luck! My immediate guess was near Wat U Mong! Similar BUT not same, same. I wish you a serene future.
Wife will be back this PM - I miss her company.

----------


## cnx37

A bit of trivia. When I first came to CNX, both Wat Suan Dok & Wat U Mong were high on my list of places to go for a little peace & serenity. At Wat U Mong, on a Sunday, an obese German monk used to give Dhamma talks. Later, when I got more involved, I financed the acquisition of a truckload of Buddhist literature (Thai & English) for distribution in CNX - did I gain "merit"? Good intentions! Nowadays, these places are busier than Central! Shame - Suan Dok - coffee shop etc - very "touristy". At Wat Suan Dok, I met an incredible monk - young - PhD from India. I think he now lectures at a Buddhist uni in BKK - Phramaha Boonchuay? He assisted a "troubled" mind - mine.
Wats are incredibly clean - monks always sweeping leaves etc. At Fang, only a couple of hundred metres from where I will be living is a beautiful wat. In my thread, there is a photo thereof.
As you can evidence, I have developed a habit of running off at tangents - "scattered aces". When I had my accounting practice, I was obscenely focused. My preference - "scattered aces". Optimal - a balance?
"I have a dream" - optimal build - minor/no hassles - perfect selection of mats, furnishings - everything opens & shuts just right; no leaks - sale of condo just prior to completion of house - family - happy, happy -  dreaming! 
A lot of cancer pain - difficult to sleep.

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps, House is looking very good, thanks for the photos of ceiling insulation, I've been trying to explain this to my wife so she can tell SIL so she can tell builder and I'm sure it gets lost in the translation, so the pic will be a big help, particularly when talking the correct R rating!

----------


## terp80

> A lot of cancer pain - difficult to sleep.


Sorry CNX.  :Sad6:   Are you on drugs? [Asked with a straight face.]  :15: 

a. No I'm not Officer.

b. [Real answer.]

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, House is looking very good, thanks for the photos of ceiling insulation, I've been trying to explain this to my wife so she can tell SIL so she can tell builder and I'm sure it gets lost in the translation, so the pic will be a big help, particularly when talking the correct R rating!


Thanks FO. I'm very glad to be of any help. :bananaman:

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> A lot of cancer pain - difficult to sleep.
> 
> 
> Sorry CNX.   Are you on drugs? [Asked with a straight face.] 
> 
> a. No I'm not Officer.
> 
> b. [Real answer.]


Terps
Interesting questions (I guess).
My behavior - Quite erratic? (If so, you should have seen me when I was on the booze!)
After radiotherapy, I was introduced to morphine - oral & patches.
Did Morphine work? For a short time. After awhile, I began hallucinating. Decide to get off it. The oncologist & pain specialist at RAM had no hesitation in prescribing it.
For some time, I have been doing it - "natural". No fun at times, but it is the best that I can do.
The worst part of this throat cancer - dry (parched) mouth; inability to eat solid food (spicy food - a big No, no).
Why me? Why not? I was a reasonable smoker & heavy drinker (rum) - ceased in the early 80s. Got stage 4 throat cancer - 5-6 years ago. A real life changer/destroyer.
No other drugs! Did research marijuana. Asked the doctor about it - he knew nothing - no education re this at med school (LOS).

Simple question! Detailed response.

----------


## FatOne

CNX,

Marijuana may be a good idea, just don't get caught, police in LOS very anti any type of drug- my experience, smoked off and on for 40 years, never any prob giving up when I moved and didn't have a contact. Similar effect to booze but totally non addictive for most people ( mental addictions aside ) Gave up a few years ago when I met my wife, don't miss it, no residual cravings.

----------


## terp80

> My behavior - Quite erratic? (If so, you should have seen me when I was on the booze!)
> After radiotherapy, I was introduced to morphine - oral & patches.
> Did Morphine work? For a short time. After awhile, I began hallucinating. Decide to get off it. The oncologist & pain specialist at RAM had no hesitation in prescribing it.
> For some time, I have been doing it - "natural". No fun at times, but it is the best that I can do.
> The worst part of this throat cancer - dry (parched) mouth; inability to eat solid food (spicy food - a big No, no).
> Why me? Why not? I was a reasonable smoker & heavy drinker (rum) - ceased in the early 80s. Got stage 4 throat cancer - 5-6 years ago. A real life changer/destroyer. No other drugs! Did research marijuana. Asked the doctor about it - he knew nothing - no education re this at med school (LOS). 
> Simple question! Detailed response.


Yep, sometimes the remedies (meds) can be as bad as the original condition. I too have chronic pain (a result of lying in bed in the same position after post-op respiratory complications). "Why me?" Yes indeed, why not? I've never heard of or read of anyone with my particular neuropathy. So, now don't I feel "special."  :Biggrin:  

I too would try marijuana, as I have heard it can be effective with neuropathic pain, but as FO says, the possible punishment in LOS (after the coup) keeps me from experimenting. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

CNX, you asked about double glazing. It is another form of insulation, from heat or cold, and has the added benefit of noticeably reducing noise levels. My Windsor vinyl windows will be mostly single glazed, as there is a 40% increase in price for double glazing. I may double up in the master bedroom, but I'm not sure yet. Also, there is a "green" window option, that I will go for. It really doesn't look green, but is supposed to help with sunlight (UV?).  :Approve:

----------


## cnx37

Terps
I am glad that you "feel special". Stuff the "special" stuff - just release me from PAIN! Today, disgusting (again). The "super elixir" - I have never seen it - never tried it - have thought/researched its use. Yes, its use in LOS is a BIG CONCERN for me. My "criminal record" (not really a record) - 2 parking tickets (although I should have been "done" for DUI too many times.
Double-glazing, Windsor vinyl - just exploring at this moment. Wife & I do not suffer from the heat in CNX - condo living, high floor? I doubt that we will venture into it. Maybe "tint". A little more expensive for this & that - it soon adds up.
Wife is back from Fang. I have "uploaded/downloaded" photos - not very interesting? Quality of construction to date? I need to overcome the Photobucket dilemma - it is extremely painful (my own doing).
PS: I have disclosed that I am in AA. I use AA philosophy for pain management too. Secondly, I can be a "spender" on some things - a miser in others. This is another reason for my non-participation in ya..a use.

----------


## terp80

> I need to overcome the Photobucket dilemma - it is extremely painful (my own doing).


Congratulations!

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

Did you get the metal insulation under the tiles as well as Fibre bats? I took the pic home of the bats you posted, and I'm sure I told the wife before the build I wanted fibreglass insulation, but she tells me the builder has installed metal insulation under the tiles and we will have to pay for any further insulation. We had a small argument last night as our finances are running pretty tight, and she reckons the bats aren't worth the cost, my answer was to get a quote first on how much, then we'll argue. Any feedback from anyone on how effective the under tile insulation is???

----------


## cnx37

FO
Your wife is correct (again). Why get a quote - simply, the bats are not worth the cost. Getting a quote 1st & then argue? No - waste of time & effort (go straight to the argument). TOTALLY ILLOGICAL - info re cost unnecessary! Lesson: the wife is ALWAYS CORRECT! SIMPLE, SIMON? (I am an expert in this area.)
Effectiveness of insulation? Ask the wife. I have no idea (but would like to know).
Alternative logic? Omit the insulation - install an Olympic size swimming pool!

----------


## terp80

> Did you get the metal insulation under the tiles as well as Fibre bats? I took the pic home of the bats you posted, and I'm sure I told the wife before the build I wanted fibreglass insulation, but she tells me the builder has installed metal insulation under the tiles and we will have to pay for any further insulation. We had a small argument last night as our finances are running pretty tight, and she reckons the bats aren't worth the cost, my answer was to get a quote first on how much, then we'll argue. Any feedback from anyone on how effective the under tile insulation is???


Hi FO. Sorry, I'm not clear on terms. Is "metal insulation" what's visible immediately under the roof tiles? I don't call that "insulation," but if that's what you mean, then I think you should get the Stay Cool (or equivalent) also. Even 3" would be better than nothing IMHO. Check prices, by all means, since you're arguing about cost. :Argue: 

Or . . . as CNX says, you can do whatever your wife says. :Love:   "Up to you." :Yup:

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by FatOne
> 
> Did you get the metal insulation under the tiles as well as Fibre bats? I took the pic home of the bats you posted, and I'm sure I told the wife before the build I wanted fibreglass insulation, but she tells me the builder has installed metal insulation under the tiles and we will have to pay for any further insulation. We had a small argument last night as our finances are running pretty tight, and she reckons the bats aren't worth the cost, my answer was to get a quote first on how much, then we'll argue. Any feedback from anyone on how effective the under tile insulation is???
> 
> 
> Hi FO. Sorry, I'm not clear on terms. Is "metal insulation" what's visible immediately under the roof tiles? I don't call that "insulation," but if that's what you mean, then I think you should get the Stay Cool (or equivalent) also. Even 3" would be better than nothing IMHO. Check prices, by all means, since you're arguing about cost.
> 
> Or . . . as CNX says, you can do whatever your wife says.  "Up to you."


Price v Value? Refer to that rich dude from USA (Berkshire Hathaway?) - no same, same.
"Stay Cool" - VG marketing tool - not copied - never!
In the end, WIFE IS BOSS! Challenge boss often=guesthouse. Then insulation is not an issue - "up to you". Her house, guesthouse, doghouse, nuthouse - but, sorry to say - NEVER YOUR HOUSE! :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> Her house, guesthouse, doghouse, nuthouse - but, sorry to say - NEVER YOUR HOUSE!


So far, pretty much *my* house. I have compromised on a few things and not on most others. Many things have been a collaboration of sorts. She respects the fact that it is *all* *my* hard-earned money, and that if I'm going to live the rest of my life here, close to all *her* friends and family, it is better for both of us if I am relatively content. Plus, she thinks I have "good taste." After all, as I tell her, I chose her didn't I? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> Her house, guesthouse, doghouse, nuthouse - but, sorry to say - NEVER YOUR HOUSE!
> 
> 
> So far, pretty much *my* house. I have compromised on a few things and not on most others. Many things have been a collaboration of sorts. She respects the fact that it is *all* *my* hard-earned money, and that if I'm going to live the rest of my life here, close to all *her* friends and family, it is better for both of us if I am relatively content. Plus, she thinks I have "good taste." After all, as I tell her, I chose her didn't I?


terpo - very spiritual; inspirational. $$$ - it has gone (house). Live here for the rest of your life - you hope so - I have similar hopes. Good taste - wife choice - I use that tactic too. Contentment - a state of mind - comes & goes.
My feeling - you/we/I are a bit "touchy' regarding the ownership issue. Living here - USA, UK - wherever. Equality matters now - except the wife gets it ALL upon dissolution. (The Salvos/St Vinnies provide accommodation primarily to homeless men - homeless women - a rare species?)  :ourrules:

----------


## terp80

> My feeling - you/we/I are a bit "touchy' regarding the ownership issue.


Yes, I suppose I/we/you am/are. But it is what it is. TIT  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

This is a worldwide issue.
Salvos/St Vinnies - I have no fear. Queuing up for the shower - one might get lucky.
If I was back in Oz, I would be "touting" for a very RICH granny (a very generous granny).
Back to the original thread?

----------


## terp80

OK. PAINT. How long does the exterior and/or interior plaster have to cure before putting primer on? I read the thread on Paint Thinning, and all I know is I/we have to read the instructions :durh: , but they don't tell how long the plaster has to cure. One poster said wait 6 weeks, but that seems like an awfully long time! :Shocked:

----------


## koman

> OK. PAINT. How long does the exterior and/or interior plaster have to cure before putting primer on? I read the thread on Paint Thinning, and all I know is I/we have to read the instructions, but they don't tell how long the plaster has to cure. One poster said wait 6 weeks, but that seems like an awfully long time!


We waited more than six weeks to give the render coat plenty of time to dry out and produce hairline cracks and stuff...which can be  dealt with before painting.   

 There's plenty of other things that you can get on with before you need to paint.    In our case the painting was one of the very last things to be done.   We had moved into the house and they were still painting the exterior. 

You would apply a base white primer coat and let it dry out for a week or so before starting on the top coats, of which there should be at least two.  Painting is like a lot of other things, you can do it well or you can do it badly.   I've seen a house with the paint peeling off in big strips because they did not allow the cement to fully cure before slapping the paint on.

----------


## terp80

> We waited more than six weeks to give the render coat plenty of time to dry out and produce hairline cracks and stuff...which can be  dealt with before painting.    
>  There's plenty of other things that you can get on with before you need to paint.    In our case the painting was one of the very last things to be done.   We had moved into the house and they were still painting the exterior.  
> You would apply a base white primer coat and let it dry out for a week or so before starting on the top coats, of which there should be at least two.  Painting is like a lot of other things, you can do it well or you can do it badly.   I've seen a house with the paint peeling off in big strips because they did not allow the cement to fully cure before slapping the paint on.


Wow! OK thanks Koman. Since I am the one buying the paint/primer. I will hold off for about 6 weeks. Any particularly good primers you can recommend? I was thinking of using premium TOA for both primer and paint. Does it pay to shop around CNX for TOA or are the prices going to be the same. I know my a/b can get a discount at several supply places. :Tounge In Cheek:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> We waited more than six weeks to give the render coat plenty of time to dry out and produce hairline cracks and stuff...which can be  dealt with before painting.    
>  There's plenty of other things that you can get on with before you need to paint.    In our case the painting was one of the very last things to be done.   We had moved into the house and they were still painting the exterior.  
> You would apply a base white primer coat and let it dry out for a week or so before starting on the top coats, of which there should be at least two.  Painting is like a lot of other things, you can do it well or you can do it badly.   I've seen a house with the paint peeling off in big strips because they did not allow the cement to fully cure before slapping the paint on.
> 
> 
> Wow! OK thanks Koman. Since I am the one buying the paint/primer. I will hold off for about 6 weeks. Any particularly good primers you can recommend? I was thinking of using premium TOA for both primer and paint. Does it pay to shop around CNX for TOA or are the prices going to be the same. I know my a/b can get a discount at several supply places.


TOA makes some good paint.  I don't think you can go far wrong with any of the well known brands though.     We used premium TOA primer and topcoat,  and so far nothing dramatic has happened..... :Smile:    The painting contractor we used has been in the  business for over 30 years.  He was very helpful with the whole process.

----------


## terp80

> TOA makes some good paint.  I don't think you can go far wrong with any of the well known brands though.     We used premium TOA primer and topcoat,  and so far nothing dramatic has happened.....   The painting contractor we used has been in the  business for over 30 years.  He was very helpful with the whole process.


Great. Thanks Koman. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Went to the house today and found only two (new) people there. Everybody else took the long holiday weekend Monday off. These two are a husband and wife who are going to plaster the fish pond and make the  steps down from the deck to the garden/lawn. The first photo shows that they cleaned out almost all of the junk and debris that was in this part and prepped the top with edgers and some plaster.



This second photo from above shows the same pond area, plus the filter/pump tank, which will be covered in the same "wood" as the rest of the deck.

----------


## cnx37

Looking forward to outcome of fish pond construction. 
We have decided - No! We can always come over to your home for a fish pond "treat".
Fish only? No skinny-dipping on a warm summer's night?

----------


## terp80

Here are two shots of the rear of the house. The second shows the Thai  kitchen area and also part of the deck to the right.

----------


## terp80

Today the ceiling crew started the taping/plastering. They finished the upstairs bedrooms and the first level laundry room.

----------


## terp80

> Looking forward to outcome of fish pond construction. 
> We have decided - No! We can always come over to your home for a fish pond "treat".
> Fish only? No skinny-dipping on a warm summer's night?


I'm looking forward to the outcome as well. Not really sure exactly how it's going to come out. Be careful CNX, or you might be "swimmin' widda fishes." :swimfish:

----------


## cnx37

Swimmin' - no - "floaties" in stock? Dog paddle - OK? Wife - frightened of water.
Seriously, all will go WELL! DAMN WELL!

----------


## terp80

> Swimmin' - no - "floaties" in stock? Dog paddle - OK? Wife - frightened of water. Seriously, all will go WELL! DAMN WELL!


Thanks CNX. I hope so.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> Swimmin' - no - "floaties" in stock? Dog paddle - OK? Wife - frightened of water. Seriously, all will go WELL! DAMN WELL!
> 
> 
> Thanks CNX. I hope so.


Do NOT worry! I am a futurist - prophecies materialize in my street. Fish will be happy-happy. "Head of house" - same, same!

----------


## terp80

Went to the house around lunchtime. My a/b said the fish pond guy had come and hooked up pipes under the deck. These should be from the pump at the front up to the water fountain at the rear, but I'm not sure from the photos which only show the fountain end. However, the fountain has not been built and so the pipes just end in that area. I'm sorry I missed him, because I want to raise the water level now that I see how high the sides are. I think there should be no problem. I hope it's just a matter of adjusting the height of the overflow pipe. The small bridge to the steps may restrict the flow a little, but if the aerator jets are positioned right, I think it should be OK. :Dunno:

----------


## terp80

The ceiling guys were working on both levels and the wall guys were sanding the walls and putting some white stuff on them to make them smooth. I don't understand what that stuff is, but I took a photo of a bag, so if you can read Thai . . . . My a/b said this was something special and not covered in the BOQ, i.e. *free*. OK, great. The walls are very smooth. :Very Happy:

----------


## cnx37

terps
Wife translates it as "lukdirg" - use - as you describe. "Free" - everyday is full of surprises!
Wife states that users of Q-con do not use this product - they use a "Q-con" product. Do not be dismayed. In reality, would she really know? I would not provide her with a reference in building products. (She studied "business psychology".) 
If you are pleased with it, nothing else matters - you have kicked a goal!

----------


## terp80

They are also finishing up the balcony (after the "wall" was lowered about 20 cm). Photos from the inside and from the outside. :05:

----------


## cnx37

Whilst you "luxuriate" on your 22cm Cotto/American Standard or similar, we plebs will "suffer" the humiliation of mere 20cm! (Until today, I had not heard of 22cm - "big size  (XXOS) for farangs?

----------


## terp80

> terps
> Wife translates it as "lukdirg" - use - as you describe. "Free" - everyday is full of surprises!
> Wife states that users of Q-con do not use this product - they use a "Q-con" product. Do not be dismayed. In reality, would she really know? I would not provide her with a reference in building products. (She studied "business psychology".) 
> If you are pleased with it, nothing else matters - you have kicked a goal!


"lukdirg"  - It's the brand name *Lukding*. The other words were just the name of the company and the net weight of 20 kg. Plus, it says it is "strong" in the sun and the rain. I don't see anything else on the bag which tells what it is! And so, CNX, just exactly how does your wife *know* that users of Qcon don't/can't use it? :Confused:  Now she has me worried. :Worried:  Tell her the QCon walls have already been plastered over, so it's not directly on the QCon. I guess I'll just have to wait to see if the walls remain OK - or not. :Scared:

----------


## terp80

> Whilst you "luxuriate" on your 22cm Cotto/American Standard or similar, we plebs will "suffer" the humiliation of mere 20cm! (Until today, I had not heard of 22cm - "big size  (XXOS) for farangs?


Don't worry, it's not too late to get those 22's! :bananaman:

----------


## koman

Has it occurred to any of you construction wizards that the toilet bowl itself does not provide "comfort".   It's the seat that makes the difference.  If you have a toilet that does not feel "right".....go out and invest in a few baht in a seat with the right amount of curve, or flatness or whatever suits your ass...

If you look at lots of these things in the stores you will see that some have seats that don't even cover the rim of the bowl, while others have seats that extend out over the rim.  Some seats are narrow and curved; others are wide and flat.   

The level of toilet ignorance on this forum is shocking....... :rofl:

----------


## cnx37

terps, as I said, my wife is educated in "business psych". She knows nothing about plaster, Q-con etc. If you are really concerned re this matter, I would contact Q-con directly.
Toilet dimensions - I am attending "Weight Watchers" from today - "trim the arse size" - title of subject. Anyway, not an issue for me.
As koman says, it is the seat which is the critical factor. When it becomes intolerable, a custom designed bowl would be appropriate? I think that standard will be OK - I am not "too special". Ignorance - guilty, sir!

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

Your place is coming along nicely, mate. As for toilets, I have asked my minister of war to ensure the builder makes my dunny about 6 inches taller than the regular fitting by putting more cement under it. I hate low toilets!

----------


## cnx37

> Hi Terps,
> 
> Your place is coming along nicely, mate. As for toilets, I have asked my minister of war to ensure the builder makes my dunny about 6 inches taller than the regular fitting by putting more cement under it. I hate low toilets!


Maybe the Thais are not so finicky re toilets. We need wider seats, elevated installation - goldfish in the bowl for bacteria control? Unless constipation is in play or reading the newspaper, total time investment - a few minutes?

----------


## terp80

> Has it occurred to any of you construction wizards that the toilet bowl itself does not provide "comfort".   It's the seat that makes the difference.  If you have a toilet that does not feel "right".....go out and invest in a few baht in a seat with the right amount of curve, or flatness or whatever suits your ass... 
> If you look at lots of these things in the stores you will see that some have seats that don't even cover the rim of the bowl, while others have seats that extend out over the rim.  Some seats are narrow and curved; others are wide and flat.    
> The level of toilet ignorance on this forum is shocking.......


We *are* talking about the seats - not toilet bowls. But the seat should fit the particular size and shape of the bowl and not hang over it or be too small. If you can find a 22 cm seat to fit another, cheaper toilet then, swapping the seat is the way to go. Even if you can't, a smaller one is certainly OK, maybe just not as comfortable. And then again, some people don't care anything about a toilet. Hell, I used a wooden crate all summer at a job back in the 60's. ::spin::

----------


## FatOne

How can you concentrate on a wooden crate?

----------


## koman

Some of the most memorable and comfortable craps I've ever had were sitting on a log in Northern Ontario...bright moonlight, frost on the ground, steam rising in the crisp air, and the howl of a timber wolf up river.   You can't buy that in any hardware store...... :Smile: 

PS.  I think the log would have been about 20 cms in diameter,  just in case anyone thinks it's relevant.. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Your place is coming along nicely, mate. As for toilets, I have asked my minister of war to ensure the builder makes my dunny about 6 inches taller than the regular fitting by putting more cement under it. I hate low toilets!


Not a bad idea, FO, especially if you have bad knees (like I do). Also saves you money, as the high toilets here are a lot more expensive. 

Interestingly (or not), Frank Lloyd Wright built some very low toilets. Speaking about the toilets at Fallingwater, Gretchen McKay, Post-Gazette Staff says, "Then there are the bathrooms. The cork walls and floors boast a certain earthy charm while sunflower-sized showerheads in the step-down showers hint at a luxurious bathing experience. But it's tough to imagine using the bizarrely low toilets, especially if you have weak knees. Sunken into deep hollows in the concrete floor slabs, they're a mere 10 1/2 inches above the floor. Most wastebaskets are taller."  :Shocked1: 

What Ms. McKay may not know is that he thought the raised knee position most facilitated defecation. Something Thais already know from their squat toilets. :Laugh:

----------


## FatOne

The raised knee position may be good for that and childbirth, but not for arthritic knees

----------


## terp80

> The raised knee position may be good for that and childbirth, but not for arthritic knees


Ouch. I hear ya FO! :Headache:

----------


## cnx37

Childbirth - pass! I am allergic to pain.
This contemporary "existence" - shit! I used to camp at the Gold Coast whilst on holidays - so simple.
Now, we are "Creator(s) of living problems/hassles" - a PG course recommended.
This house construction - I do SFA. Yet, I am very busy - illogical?

----------


## FatOne

Gotta do something to keep the brain active and the wallet empty

----------


## terp80

> Some of the most memorable and comfortable craps I've ever had were sitting on a log in Northern Ontario...bright moonlight, frost on the ground, steam rising in the crisp air, and the howl of a timber wolf up river.   You can't buy that in any hardware store...... 
> PS.  I think the log would have been about 20 cms in diameter,  just in case anyone thinks it's relevant..


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

Went to the house at 5:30 and the husband and wife plastering team were just leaving. They plastered some in the master bathroom. The wall in the shower was taken down about half way, and the upper part will be replaced by glass. The partition between the toilet and the bath tub now has a "window" at my wife's suggestion. I do think it is a better: now I can sit on the 22 and look at her in the tub.  :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

Somebody did the top of the waterfall end of the fish pond. I am thinking of mixing blue color in the cement to go on the inside of the pond. Does anyone have any knowledge of mixing color in cement? Would it be OK for a fish pond? I could leave it polished cement color, but blue looks better. And blue tile was expensive. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

I bought a 24" saw to saw off a single trunk of a multi-trunk tree. This fairly large trunk has branches that hang low over the fish pond and deck and will grow into the side of the house in a couple years. They don't add much shade, as the other trunks provide good shade from higher up. This old photo shows a low-hanging branch there in the middle. Sorry, for no new photos today. When I was there in the morning, there were not enough visible changes. - although they were working in the other bathrooms. ::chitown::

----------


## Pilgrim

looks a lovely mature plot

----------


## cnx37

Pilgrim, you are polite & courteous. Unacceptable!
Maybe a few lessons on "The Dog House" forum.

----------


## terp80

> looks a lovely mature plot





> Pilgrim, you are polite & courteous. Unacceptable!
> Maybe a few lessons on "The Dog House" forum.


Thanks Pilgrim. It's one of the reasons I bought it. And pay no attention to CNX. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

terps
Manners, politeness, etiquette. Has no place on this forum.
(Before, I complimented you on your land selection - not in the common mooban precinct - close to city - no shaking hands with neighbours through the window - soi dogs? The price you paid - you should be jailed!)
Congrats.

----------


## terp80

> terps Manners, politeness, etiquette. Has no place on this forum.
> (Before, I complimented you on your land selection - not in the common mooban precinct - close to city - no shaking hands with neighbours through the window - soi dogs? The price you paid - you should be jailed!)
> Congrats.


Haha. And thanks again. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Today I took some photos of the two bathrooms. The second level has the wall between the shower and toilet, which I am now thinking of tearing down, or at least lowering to allow light in from the window. :Wall:  The first level bath doesn't have a wall built yet, and so I may cancel that or build  a lower one - I'll have to decide next week. I think I will put glass in next year. No one will be using the shower in these bathrooms for a long while anyway. :Razz:

----------


## terp80

They have finally plastered the closet in the bedroom/office. They still need to raise the floor up to room level though. When? I have no idea. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

They have also started the corner brickwork, which I have not even realized was going to be there. I hope it looks good. :Biggthumpup:

----------


## terp80

They have completed the ceiling on the first level, so here is a long shot from the living room back to the kitchen.

----------


## FatOne

You are going to beat me to the finish line by a long shot Terps, looking good.

----------


## terp80

> You are going to beat me to the finish line by a long shot Terps, looking good.


Thanks FO. When do you think your house will be finished? Mine doesn't have a set date, but they are looking at around November 1st. That is the house only, and not the wall that I am required to build and not the fix of the erosion problem at the back wall, and of course not the landscaping after that. :Eyecrazy:

----------


## cnx37

'AND?"
I am a late starter - maybe 30 days in. Punt on completion time - Jan. Year - yet to be determined!

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

I reckon we'll be finished most of it by end November. Kung is going over late Oct to supervise the finishing touches, pick out bathroom stuff and supervise colours. She may put a kitchen in then, the builder is just putting in benches but we want proper cupboards and will need to get someone to design and fit. We plan on doing the housewarming ceremony in Feb next year. Probably won't have it all furnished by then.

----------


## cnx37

FO - "proper cupboards" in the kitchen - a bit upmarket? HiSo!

----------


## FatOne

After living in Oz with a nice kitchen the minister of war requires dishwasher, plenty of cupboard space etc etc

----------


## cnx37

See next post for response - repetition.

----------


## cnx37

> After living in Oz with a nice kitchen the minister of war requires dishwasher, plenty of cupboard space etc etc


Hi-ho - Hi-ho - it's off to work we go. Who is the BOSS? I do not need 2 guesses!

----------


## Wasp

> They are also finishing up the balcony (after the "wall" was lowered about 20 cm). Photos from the inside and from the outside.



What's a tree worth , terp ?


Or a view ?


I'd love to see that whole balcony wall knocked out and have glass there for the view .








Wasp

----------


## cnx37

Very artistic Mr Wasp! Your skills - under-rated!

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, 
> I reckon we'll be finished most of it by end November. Kung is going over late Oct to supervise the finishing touches, pick out bathroom stuff and supervise colours. She may put a kitchen in then, the builder is just putting in benches but we want proper cupboards and will need to get someone to design and fit. We plan on doing the housewarming ceremony in Feb next year. Probably won't have it all furnished by then.


Hi FO. Well then it sounds like you are not far behind. :Smile:  I'm sure my house will be sparse inside by the time you're furnishing yours. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> What's a tree worth , terp ?  
> Or a view ?  
> I'd love to see that whole balcony wall knocked out and have glass there for the view .


I can appreciate that Wasp (nice photo work BTW), but the lower part of the tree and the view to below are not all that great - plus I have a similar view from the living room. I guess I like a little privacy on our bedroom balcony. :Love:  It is still a great view even with the solid wall. At least I am happy with it. :Fing02:

----------


## Wasp

cnx37  Very artistic Mr Wasp! 



Thank you for the Green and Comment .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Curiosity has raised its ugly head AGAIN!
> As you are well into construction, I ask the question -
> exclude land cost; exclude outside aspects eg gardens, driveways; furniture & appliances!
> 
> Original budget v Current expected cost?
> How is it going?
> Guess (for me) - I am in early stages- 30%


Hi CNX. My contract budget was 2.8M baht, but that did not include the kitchen and upgrades, of which I knew would be many. At first, I wasn't thinking of spending as much time here as I am now. But now that I intend to live here permanently, I want to make the house nicer than originally planned. I expect the total build for the house alone will be over 3.5M baht. I pay for the changes and upgrades as I go along. I decided I want to have a "farang standards" house (more or less), and even to add some things like chandeliers and CCTV, etc., which I don't have in my U.S. home. My "budget" is out the window. And yet it's still much cheaper than doing this in the U.S.  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

terps - thanks - I did not wish to "feel alone"! Re cost in LOS v farangland, it is embarrassing - embarrassingly cheap. My wife gets concerned re $$$ for house. I just respond that - "all will be OK". If only they knew.
Re budget, I honestly do not care - builder OK - so far? Initial estimate - B3.7m. No updates yet. I do not think I am being ripped off. In fact, the builder is unaware that a farang is involved. But, what does he think? I shudder - wife does "consultancy" work in Pattaya?

----------


## terp80

> In fact, the builder is unaware that a farang is involved. But, what does he think? I shudder - wife does "consultancy" work in Pattaya?


 :sexy:   Who knows. Maybe, he knows what the story is from the locals already.

----------


## cnx37

terps, I think the builder already knows too. Too many odd specs - Q-Con, toilet specs, Cpac - B5m - all that shit. But has never said a thing. The locals do not know - I have never been to Fang.
Anyway, the builder seems to be "honest" - detailed estimate sheet etc. On the job every day. He has not been paid for a govt job; $$$ a bit tight; making a good impression re quality - goodwill for prospective clients? So far - so good - early days. Who knows?

----------


## rickschoppers

It is how they do the finish work and small details that counts. Most Thai builders seem to be able to put up a structure until someone takes a close look.

----------


## terp80

Back to the house today after spending time looking at Shera Wood and Conwood, etc. Also picked out the down lights for the house and looked at other lights and fans, etc. At the house, I noticed that the toilet in the 1st level bath is not centered. It's off to the left a bit. Although, for some reason, it sure doesn't look like it in this photo, it is too close to that left wall. I'll speak to my a/b about that tomorrow.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

The ceiling crew started on the eaves. They are putting up a screen mesh and then vented Smartboard panels. The other (unvented) panels are Smartboard also. I think there will be spaces for critters to get in, but I may not be able to see them and fix them. There is only one place to enter the attic space, and then there is no good way to walk around up there, because there are no joists like in the stick built houses I am used to.  :Dunno:

----------


## rickschoppers

Terp, you will still have critters in your attic no matter what you do. They seem to find their way into any possible crack or crevice. I have not put eaves on my house for two years now and am sure we have a bird aviary in the attic.

I am planning to add eaves after I go back in August and it was never very high on my priority list. Looking good so far.

----------


## terp80

> Terp, you will still have critters in your attic no matter what you do. They seem to find their way into any possible crack or crevice. I have not put eaves on my house for two years now and am sure we have a bird aviary in the attic. 
> I am planning to add eaves after I go back in August and it was never very high on my priority list. Looking good so far.


Yeah, Rick, I'm afraid what you say is true about the critters. But I will fight the good fight anyway. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
And thanks for the compliment. :01:

----------


## terp80

They were cleaning up a lot of the wood that was junking up the yard - although you sure can't tell it by looking at this photo. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  This is in preparation for building the steps from the deck to the yard. They will be cement under the (I think) Conwood planks - same as the deck. But I didn't see any foundation for the steps, so I will have to ask about that. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

My a/b assures me that there is reinforced concrete under these steps. I could see some concrete under there, so I'll take his word for it. :01:  At this point, I'm not really sure where the final ground level is going to be, since I am going to wait for the house to be finished and the site cleaned before I can fix the erosion problem at the back wall and then build the fence. :Boggled:  And, if I remember correctly, these steps are sitting on solid ground. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The Smartboard under the eaves has been finished and the tape plastered. It should be ready for primer and paint now. The primer has been purchased, and we are working on choosing the paint colors. We are using TOA Super Shield and Four Seasons, which is a slight upgrade I will pay for.

As you can see, I'm going to have to do some tree trimming. I told them to cut the trunk that the makro operator whacked at the beginning back in March. Then I'll see what else needs to be trimmed/cut. I want to do this slowly, because I want to cut only what is necessary. :Fingersx:

----------


## rickschoppers

TOA Four Seasons is a good paint and money well spent in my opinion. We had our house done with it and I am hoping it will last awhile before having to apply another coat. No chipping of peeling so far and I will see how it looks when I return in August.

Houses always look great with a fresh coat of paint and it is too bad the Thais do not think the same way. Once they paint their own houses, it seems they never repaint, even in the city.

----------


## cnx37

BKK Escort is superior to TOA?

----------


## rickschoppers

Not to my understanding. TOA seems to be the number one paint in Thailand and the one all the local painters, who actually know something, will recommend and ask for. I don't mind paying a little extra for quality when it comes to house paint. I know there is always a lot of debate when it comes to which paint to use. A lot of it is the prep work and making sure a good primer is used. Here is a snippit from another website that makes a lot of sense to me.

_"A lot of problems with paint coming off is in the preparation work.  Cement not fully dry, no primer used, or very low quaiity primer used.

I would recommend sanding/scraping off as much of the older stuff that easily scrapes/sands off.

Then  using a good quality primer, prime (see brand below) the bare areas.  Then painting 2 top coats with the following quality products in order  of quality:

Dulux weather shield, TOA 7 in 1, Nippon paint. Depending on your budget. However these paints are all around the same cost.

Minimum  standard would be ICI supercoat, Jotun or TOA supershield. Lower  quality than that means you'll have to repaint sooner. This is based on  my research. Others may have other experiences._"

----------


## terp80

> TOA Four Seasons is a good paint and money well spent in my opinion. We had our house done with it and I am hoping it will last awhile before having to apply another coat. No chipping of peeling so far and I will see how it looks when I return in August.


Thanks Rick. I think the plaster will be about 3 maybe 4 weeks old before primering. The inside will be done first.




> Houses always look great with a fresh coat of paint and it is too bad the Thais do not think the same way. Once they paint their own houses, it seems they never repaint, even in the city.


Maybe they think it's an attractive patina. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

I went to the house about 12:30, and I wanted to see how the sun/shade was around noon. As you can see from these photos, the large eaves keep the sun off all four sides at this time of day. :Smile:  In the morning the right side gets sun and in the afternoon the rear and some of the left side get sun. I don't really want to spend all day there timing the sun/shade on each side. I'm wondering if I should double glaze any windows, and, if so, which ones. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

The unfinished garden steps look OK. I can see the foundation concrete underneath. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

They are redoing the stairs, and they finally made the angled step on the landing. The mai daeng wood for the stairs is coming from my FIL in Doi Tau. The tread will be 30 cm and the risers will be 18 cm. I wanted 15 cm risers, but there was not enough room for the steps in the bump out, as we are right at the set back line as it is. :Sad:

----------


## terp80

They put cement down in the master bedroom. I think it's watery because it is supposed to be level(?). The actual floor will be wood, but I forget which exactly, but *not* mai daeng or mai sak. So it won't be termite-proof, but we won't have any edible wood leading up to the second level. No one seems to think there is any real danger of termites eating this floor, but they said I can have it treated if I want to spend the money. Any opinions on that? :Confused:

----------


## terp80

I had some tree branches removed today. I hate to cut any trees, but these branches were either ugly, weird-looking, or are, or going to be, too close to the house/fish pond. I paid this guy to climb up these trees and saw various branches off. Not a job that I would want to do :Scared: , so 200 baht well-spent. Now the area looks much better, and the amount of shade lost was minimal. :Fing02:

----------


## stevefarang

> They put cement down in the master bedroom. I think it's watery because it is supposed to be level(?). The actual floor will be wood, but I forget which exactly, but *not* mai daeng or mai sak. So it won't be termite-proof, but we won't have any edible wood leading up to the second level. No one seems to think there is any real danger of termites eating this floor, but they said I can have it treated if I want to spend the money. Any opinions on that?


Have what treated ? The wood itself or ??

Do you have the termite treatment grid under the house (I'm too lazy to look back) ? That should be enough to "dis-incentivize" the little buggers, IMHO. We've got wood floors upstairs as well.

House is looking good. We don't have double glaze windows. We do have a greenish solar tint applied. It's not real obvious until you are looking at them from an angle. Seems to do a good job.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Have what treated ? The wood itself or ??


Yes, the wood itself. I guess before it is laid down.




> Do you have the termite treatment grid under the house (I'm too lazy to look back) ? That should be enough to "dis-incentivize" the little buggers, IMHO. We've got wood floors upstairs as well.


Yeah, we have the *under*-house tube system, and that was the other big reason why nobody thinks treating the wood is necessary. Later though, I think I will ask the termite guys to treat around the *outside* of the house to keep them away. 




> House is looking good. We don't have double glaze windows. We do have a greenish solar tint applied. It's not real obvious until you are looking at them from an angle. Seems to do a good job.


Thanks Steve. I will have that green glass as well, and, yeah, you don't really see "green" at all. I still have to take my thermometer into all the rooms to check the temperatures at different times of the day. The problem at this time of year is that we are not getting a lot of sun (except for today) to really test things.

----------


## stevefarang

^
Terp,
Yes, the guys who are treating our house now, also put down some stuff around the perimeter of the house. They also treated our bathrooms as well. As far as I know, the wood upstairs is not treated.

The green glass does seem to work. Although, if it's 34 deg C outside, it will be 34 deg C inside without a/c.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> The green glass does seem to work. Although, if it's 34 deg C outside, it will be 34 deg C inside without a/c. 
> Steve


 :Yup:  :Flame me:

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> The green glass does seem to work. Although, if it's 34 deg C outside, it will be 34 deg C inside without a/c. 
> Steve


This logic is far beyond me! Then again, most things are.

----------


## terp80

> This logic is far beyond me! Then again, most things are.


CNX, I think Steve means in our two houses, which both have reflective foil under the tiles, vented attics, 6" of fiber insulation, and windows that open all around, our houses should be about the same inside as outside. My thermometer will either prove or disprove this theory.  :dev+ang:

----------


## stevefarang

We don't have reflective foil.  :bananaman: 

My point was that people think if they have lots of insulation, thick walls, etc, then their house will stay cooler. Yes, it will help cut down significantly on radiant heating from the sun, no question there. That's the beauty of the Q-con block.

But, if it's 34 deg C outside and your windows are open, as they would most likely be, then the 34 deg ambient air is going to work it's way inside. So, it can still get warm and muggy inside, unless you fire up the a/c or have a bunch of fans going.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> We don't have reflective foil.


Oh OK.




> My point was that people think if they have lots of insulation, thick walls, etc, then their house will stay cooler. Yes, it will help cut down significantly on radiant heating from the sun, no question there. That's the beauty of the Q-con block.


I forgot Qcon blocks and 1.5 meter eaves.




> But, if it's 34 deg C outside and your windows are open, as they would most likely be, then the 34 deg ambient air is going to work it's way inside. So, it can still get warm and muggy inside, unless you fire up the a/c or have a bunch of fans going.


I'm hoping fans will be sufficient most of the time. Both outside on the deck and inside in the living room. :Beerchug:

----------


## terp80

They were working on the stairs the whole time I was there today, so I don't have any photos of upstairs. Here is the part where they reinforced a section with Qcon block. Once they are finished, these stairs should be sturdy enough. And when they install the _mai daeng_ treads, an elephant (well, a skinny one) will be able to go up and down. :Fing02:

----------


## terp80

Here is a shot of the guy plastering one of the three front columns.

----------


## terp80

They have bought some paint. The first level will be painted the light brown color on the left. The master bedroom will be the green on the right.

----------


## terp80

The outside color I am really struggling with. I guess I could never be an interior designer, because I can't seem to envision colors, etc. in my head. :Confused:  I need to see it actual size and in place. *Then*, I have no trouble picking what I like best. I didn't choose either of these two colors. :Dunno:

----------


## Iceman123

Any of the 2 shown will look good.

I would however reconsider the green in the master bedroom. I would suggest a more neutral cream or similar.

----------


## cnx37

terps - great idea re paint choice. Did the paint retailer provide this service?
My opinion - worthless - you will be living with it - not me.
Exterior - slight bias to the "tan" colour - RHS.
Interior - all one colour except M/B? Why not go for total uniformity? Forced to make a selection - LHS.
It now seems to be coming together quickly - exciting? I am jealous.

----------


## rickschoppers

Did I miss what brand of paint you finally went with?

----------


## terp80

> I would however reconsider the green in the master bedroom. I would suggest a more neutral cream or similar.


OK thanks Iceman. After careful reconsideration, I have decided that I still like this green. :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

> terps - great idea re paint choice. Did the paint retailer provide this service?
> My opinion - worthless - you will be living with it - not me.
> Exterior - slight bias to the "tan" colour - RHS.
> Interior - all one colour except M/B? Why not go for total uniformity? Forced to make a selection - LHS.
> It now seems to be coming together quickly - exciting? I am jealous.


You mean putting samples up on the walls? That was my idea. I don't want total uniformity; we have enough of that now in LOS. :ssssh:  The guest bedroom will be a gray-blue (joint pick). The office/bedroom will be a light violet (joint pick). All these colors are pastels really. The hall upstairs, where a Buddha statue will eventually be, may receive wallpaper at some point. In any event, I can always redo some rooms later if I really don't like how they look. :Hypnotized:

----------


## terp80

> Did I miss what brand of paint you finally went with?


Yeah, it's TOA Super Shield and TOA 4 Seasons. :Yup:

----------


## rickschoppers

Perfect, good choice.

----------


## koman

> You mean putting samples up on the walls? That was my idea


Bullshit.....I posted photos of MY painted wall patches on my thread ...months ago.....Plagiarist.... :Smile: 

Picking colors is a real chore.  Painted wall patches are a big help,  but you don't really know until a much larger area is finished.      The great thing about paint, is that you can paint over it if you change your mind.  The lighter the colors, the easier it is to do.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I blame the Americans......and Thaksin.


I blame the painters...

----------


## FatOne

It's great that you are up to this point Terps, I reckon paint is a personal thing, between you and the missus.

----------


## terp80

> Bullshit.....I posted photos of MY painted wall patches on my thread ...months ago.....Plagiarist....


Hah! Then YOU must have come over to MY house even before there were personal computers and seen me do it then! :Swordfight: 




> Picking colors is a real chore.  Painted wall patches are a big help,  but you don't really know until a much larger area is finished.  The great thing about paint, is that you can paint over it if you change your mind.  The lighter the colors, the easier it is to do.


True, Koman, very true.  :Werd:

----------


## terp80

> Perfect, good choice.


Thanks Rick. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by koman.  I blame the Americans......and Thaksin. 
> 
> I blame the painters...


Thanks for the tip BB. :18:

----------


## koman

> Hah! Then YOU must have come over to MY house even before there were personal computers and seen me do it then!


I probably got the idea from some other thread on here....can't remember, but it just seems to make sense.  

 Anyway that's what these construction threads are supposed to be about....sharing ideas that have worked,  and issuing warnings about things that don't...... :Smile:  

  Anyone planning to build in LOS should devote a lot of time reading these threads.....even you don't get any good ideas about the building part,  you can at least enjoy the comedy...... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> It's great that you are up to this point Terps, I reckon paint is a personal thing, between you and the missus.


Thanks FO, and, yeah, nice to give in a little on the color paint :Love:  - plus the colors are more or less pastel so, like Koman says, easy to re-paint if necessary. :Yup:  :Cool3:

----------


## lilthy

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> Bullshit.....I posted photos of MY painted wall patches on my thread ...months ago.....Plagiarist....
> 
> 
> Hah! Then YOU must have come over to MY house even before there were personal computers and seen me do it then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can do real magic with paintigs..make your room "cold" or "warm"

----------


## terp80

> I probably got the idea from some other thread on here....can't remember, but it just seems to make sense.   
>  Anyway that's what these construction threads are supposed to be about....sharing ideas that have worked,  and issuing warnings about things that don't......  
>   Anyone planning to build in LOS should devote a lot of time reading these threads.....even you don't get any good ideas about the building part,  you can at least enjoy the comedy......


Absolutely!  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> you can do real magic with paintigs..make your room "cold" or "warm"


Yes, lilthy, the blue and green should be cool. The light violet, not sure, but it is a light color so probably cool. :Veryhappy:

----------


## koman

> The *light violet*, not sure, but it is a light color so probably cool


The color of choice for gay bars....and occasionally, kindergarten playrooms...... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> The color of choice for gay bars....and occasionally, kindergarten playrooms......


 :rofl:  . . . and now her office.  :Yup:

----------


## terp80

Finishing the front columns.

----------


## terp80

They have been working on the stairs. They have made the diagonal tread on the landing and cemented the tops. Unfortunately, the did the bottom two steps wrong. The foremen are supposed to be overseeing this work, but . . .  :Irked: . So now my a/b and I are trying to figure out exactly how to modify those steps. :Scratchchin:   They still need to plaster the fronts of the steps and then install the _mai daeng_ treads, which are about the size as the one sitting on the bottom step.

----------


## terp80

They also finished the cement subfloors in the hall and the master bedroom. Both of these areas will have wood floors.

----------


## FatOne

Looking very good Terps

----------


## terp80

> Looking very good Terps


Thanks maak maak FO. :Nervous:

----------


## terp80

I have a couple paint/primer questions. The coat of primer has been applied, and I can see the wall color underneath. I stuck my fingers in the primer can and it seemed a little watery to me - but what do I know. *Q:* Is primer supposed to cover the wall so you cannot see the original wall color? And how can I tell/test that it has been watered only 10%? Of course I have been assured that it's not been over-watered and that everything is perfectly good and normal. Note: I can see more of the original wall than comes out in these two photos, but I hope you get the idea. :Feedback:  Or am I worried over nothing? :Worried:

----------


## koman

A good primer should give you a good covering, and you should not be able to see through it.... :Confused:     Thai's are notorious for diluting the paint and/or filling top brand paint containers with cheap lookalike paint.   If the paint containers are not sealed when they arrive, be suspicious, because they should be factory sealed.   All mine were....and the primer coat covered every trace of the surface underneath.  The did apply two coats BTW....but even the first one seemed adequate to me.

   You really don't want to be paying for TOA premium, but only getting the can....

----------


## FatOne

I'm not a painter, but I would want the base coat to be pretty thick, and cover the wall with no sign of the render underneath. I reckon it should last longer before it needs painting again that way.

----------


## cnx37

> A good primer should give you a good covering, and you should not be able to see through it....    Thai's are notorious for diluting the paint and/or filling top brand paint containers with cheap lookalike paint.   If the paint containers are not sealed when they arrive, be suspicious, because they should be factory sealed.   All mine were....and the primer coat covered every trace of the surface underneath.  The did apply two coats BTW....but even the first one seemed adequate to me.
> 
>    You really don't want to be paying for TOA premium, but only getting the can....


Koman, I have difficulty believing your assertion. Thais - so honest in all their affairs - no shortcuts - always by the book.    :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

Thanks Koman and FatOne. I went to the paint shop with them, and I'm pretty sure I got the good stuff. I do trust them when it comes to purchasing - just not with getting some of the work details correct. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  They are only going to put one primer coat and two paint coats. If I want two primer coats, that will cost me. I'll have to think about it.  :Confused:

----------


## Wasp

> Thai's are notorious for diluting the paint




"  Thais  "

----------


## RangsitRiot

Looks great. Looking forward to see the finished product. Love seeing posters' builds come together

----------


## terp80

> Looks great. Looking forward to see the finished product. Love seeing posters' builds come together


Thanks RangsitRiot. I appreciate the compliment. I have my fingers crossed. :Fingersx:

----------


## terp80

Here is shot from the other direction: from the kitchen into the living room. As you can see, the ceiling has been primered and the holes made for the downlights. :Fing02:  Today, I watched the guy doing the ceilings, and the primer looked thick enough on the roller. I saw the same guy earlier adding a bunch of water in a paint can and nearly freaked. It turns out that was the can they were using to rinse the brushes and rollers. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The guy who is going to make the bathroom counters has started making the forms for the cement. There is heavy wire reinforcement inside. He will also make a custom TV stand/desk/shelf thingie in the living room on the one large wall. That should be interesting. It is my idea, so I'll have to take the heat if it doesn't turn out OK. :Eek5:  The first pic is the guest bathroom, and the last two are the master bath.

----------


## terp80

Looked at the sink placement in these forms and thought they were off. So today my a/b and the foreman and I checked them with the plans. Sure enough they are off from 3 cm to about 7 cm. :Irked:  For example, in the first pic, the sink is supposed to be in the center of this counter, and in the second pic the sink is supposed to be about 7 cm to the left. *BUT*, I was assured by the foreman that, since the actual hole for the sink drains will still be *within* the small boxes, there is no problem. So now there is a square of empty space except for a 2" drain pipe way off one side. :Ugh2:   My question is why the hell make the little boxes in the wrong places to begin with? Don't they look at the plans? :Rant: 
Don't worry, I know the answer.  :Headache:

----------


## terp80

Here is a pic of the stairs. Looking a bit more finished with the plaster on the risers, except the two bottom steps which still have to be fixed.

----------


## terp80

Here is the start of the custom desk/shelf in the living room. My a/b suggested widening the center section (again), and I agreed. So the counter guy had to redo the positions of the two supports and repair the damage to the wall. :Sigh:  There will now be smaller work spaces (desks) on each side of the TV. That middle section is now large enough for as big of a TV as I ever might want. Underneath that will be a shelf for the other electronics. Above will be two (maybe three?) fairly substantial book shelves. :Approve:

----------


## rickschoppers

I think the expression is that they "glance" at the plans. Just another reason to be onsite. It appears you are doing a good job of that Terp.

----------


## terp80

> I think the expression is that they "glance" at the plans. Just another reason to be onsite. It appears you are doing a good job of that Terp.


"Glance" :rofl:    And if *you* had to put *one* sink in a counter, wouldn't you just *center it* - without giving it any thought? And thanks for the compliment Rick. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The counter/plaster guy and his wife (4 months prego) started on the Thai kitchen. The double sink will be on the left and the stove/hobb on the right.

----------


## terp80

The living room shelf/counter/desk thingie cement was poured - with the blue pipe for the wires to run through. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The laundry room has its first coat of "cream" which looks yellow to me. Maybe I need to see it in different lighting conditions. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Today a 6 man crew came with the cement molding which will go around most of the house. I want to try to visually widen the house, especially from the front, which is fairly tall and narrow. The moldings will be painted white, as will the fascia board at the roofline. The windows will be white vinyl. So now I think I will pick the darker color for the outside, so the contrast will be more visible than with the yellows. This makes me a bit nervous, because I'm still not sure what it will look like when it has all been painted. :Shrug:

----------


## terp80

Oooops! The molding crew drilled a hole through the wall in the laundry/bedroom. :Yikes:  The hole is for the metal spike which, along with cement glue, attaches the molding to the house. Oh well, someone else will probably have to repair it, so _mai bpen rai_.  :Banghead:  
 p.s. That little fuzzy blob is somewhere inside my camera and I can't find it. :Grumble:

----------


## terp80

They started painting the large 1st level living space. The beige color is actually a little darker than what is shown in these photos. I think I like the color in the photos better. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  They also sanded and primered the door frames which will be painted white to match all the interior doors on this level. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The two bottom steps will be finished up in the few days. I have finally decided what I want to do with them. :Thinkerg:  But I'm too lazy to try to explain, so stayed tuned. ::chitown::  I hope they turn out OK too.   :Fingersx:

----------


## BKKKevin

> 


ITS ALIVE!!! ITS ALIVE!!!

----------


## koman

[


The whole thing is held up with sticks. It's all gonna fall down...I'm tellin ya.  Get the monks in quick..... :Smile: 


The rendering looks very good.  Makes a big difference when all the raw block and shit gets smoothed up a bit.   Don't worry about misaligned sinks and things like that....makes it feel more like Thailand.... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

^ and ^^

 :rofl:  BKKKevin and Koman. But not to worry, I have been assured that it will all turn out suay maak maak. :Worried:   :Fingersx:

----------


## stevefarang

I'm really liking that beige terp.
Turns out PD House will be repainting our whole interior. I might suggest we include some beige.

Steve

----------


## terp80

Thanks Steve. You can buy the small cans and test the colors on your wall *before* you commit. They were 120 baht each. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The first coat of the beige in the stair well.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The plaster guy is now the tile guy. God, I hope he's good. Here he is shown just about finishing the master bedroom balcony. The bedroom floor will be wood, so the tile is a basic brown color. These shots were taken while it was raining. As you can see, it is dry there. If the rain comes down straight, no matter how hard, it will not get on the balcony. :Umbrella:  If it's windy, then that's another story - and why the two drains are there.  Question: How is he going to cut and lay those drain tiles without putting pressure on the other tiles which are still on wet cement?

----------


## FatOne

looking good Terps

----------


## terp80

> looking good Terps


 Thanks much FO. This "detail phase" makes me more nervous than the structural phase.  :Scared1:

----------


## terp80

Haha. He didn't lay those last two tiles; that's how he solved that problem.  :Slaphappy:

----------


## terp80

I spotted another hole drilled clear through the wall by the cement molding crew. Not too happy with them. :Irked:  I will probably have to put two (not one) more coats of paint on these walls. Now I just tell visitors that they are bullet holes. :Biggrin:

----------


## terp80

They put the first coat of paint on the master bedroom walls. It looks a little too green - I was going for more of a gray/green. Some say wait until the second coat is on, but I'm thinking that will just be more green, since the primer was white. This painting thing may cost me  a lot more money, as I cannot seem to get the colors I want even after buying small cans and painting a portion of the walls.  :Crying:

----------


## terp80

An area of roughness visible after painting. They had been smoothing the walls pretty well, but I guess they missed this. I'll have to check around more carefully. :Shocked:

----------


## koman

That green looks nice to me, but you might do better having  two  shades of color in the rooms,  whatever you choose in the end.   A light color on the "dark" side of the room and a deeper shade on the opposite wall.   It's very fashionable,  and gives a room more perspective and a touch of class.   It will puzzle the Thai painters at first, but they can do it..... :Smile: 

At least when you're there you can see what's gone on under the paint.  A lot of folks who buy ready built houses would be quite shocked if they saw some of the stuff that's ben covered up with a good layer of emulsion..... :Smile: 

You can pay me for the décor consulting later.....caio... :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, grab this unique opportunity quickly. This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Pay in advance - THB10 - not gold equivalent.
Doing your own construction, you are "in control" of your destination. Having koman as an advisor - ecstasy!

----------


## terp80

> That green looks nice to me, but you might do better having  two  shades of color in the rooms,  whatever you choose in the end.   A light color on the "dark" side of the room and a deeper shade on the opposite wall.   It's very fashionable,  and gives a room more perspective and a touch of class.   It will puzzle the Thai painters at first, but they can do it.....


Thanks Koman. Of course two colors may just be proof that I couldn't even agree with myself what color I wanted. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> At least when you're there you can see what's gone on under the paint.  A lot of folks who buy ready built houses would be quite shocked if they saw some of the stuff that's ben covered up with a good layer of emulsion.....


Probably true from what I hear from people who did buy them. :Smile: 




> You can pay me for the décor consulting later.....caio...


 I'll pay you what you're worth. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> Terps, grab this unique opportunity quickly. This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. Pay in advance - THB10 - not gold equivalent.
> Doing your own construction, you are "in control" of your destination. Having koman as an advisor - ecstasy!


See above re payment. But I do appreciate his advice anyway. :Bigok:

----------


## terp80

Today they finished the electrical prewiring and gypsum (exterior grade) board in the car port.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

They're going to have to do a better job on the wall here in the guest bed room. This was the result of them forgetting to run electric (conduit) into the light switch. :durh:

----------


## terp80

The tiling was completed in the office/bedroom. The little closet in there still needs to done, but it's nice to see the first finished floor in the house. :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, when you finish this house, what is your next project?

----------


## BKKKevin

> Haha. He didn't lay those last two tiles; that's how he solved that problem.


He most likely would have told you "Prunii Khrab"...

Which by the way does not mean tomorrow... It means not today...

----------


## terp80

> Terps, when you finish this house, what is your next project?


CNX Pulleease! We are not nearly finished. About three months to go. And it's the most nerve-racking part. :Headache:  I don't even want to think about anything else. :Eek5:  :23:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80   Haha. He didn't lay those last two tiles; that's how he solved that problem.     He most likely would have told you "Prunii Khrab"... 
> Which by the way does not mean tomorrow... It means not today...


 :rofl:  Haha. Very true BKKKevin. He may also be waiting for me to choose the drain fittings before cutting the tile. But I do know that today he was busy tiling the guest bedroom. :Smile:  Interesting to me to see how much cement/sand mix is put down before laying the tile (about 5 cm). Here he is pasting a sort of glue on the back of the tile before laying it down on that thick mix. Quite different than the U.S. :Surprised:

----------


## terp80

The cement molding crew were out in full force today. However, there is a "complication" regarding the three columns on the front of the house. Two of them stick out from the house only on two sides and so are only _partial_ columns. This creates a problem of where /how to end the horizontal cement moldings at the columns. It's hard to explain. Counting from the bottom, there are five horizontal moldings on the front. There were only supposed to be three on the sides, because it was not necessary to make the sides seem more horizontal than they already appear to be. There's no problem when looking directly at them from the front. The problem arises when you go off to an angle. But with no column visible when viewed from the side, there is no good place to end two of the front moldings. :Confused:  So now we have to continue all the (5) moldings along the sides of the house. :33:

----------


## terp80

A nice touch is the molding around the fish pond, which was not on the original plans. :Cool2:  :Ok:

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by BKKKevin
> 
> Quote:    
>                     Originally Posted by terp80   Haha. He didn't lay those last two tiles; that's how he solved that problem.     He most likely would have told you "Prunii Khrab"... 
> Which by the way does not mean tomorrow... It means not today...
> 
> 
>  Haha. Very true BKKKevin. He may also be waiting for me to choose the drain fittings before cutting the tile. But I do know that today he was busy tiling the guest bedroom. Interesting to me to see how much cement/sand mix is put down before laying the tile (about 5 cm). Here he is pasting a sort of glue on the back of the tile before laying it down on that thick mix. Quite different than the U.S.



This is how they laid our granite floor and I was also surprised to see how much sand they used as a base. They mix it with pure cement and I went through a lot more bags than I had anticipated. I do know this is how they ultimately level a floor, but very different from how things are done in the west.

----------


## terp80

Today we had rain most of the day, so only two guys showed up.  One was the tiler and the other guy was a painter. But they both were to work in the guest bedroom, so the painter went home. Both of these photos are of the finished floor in the guest bedroom. The tiler has now started work on the laundry/bedroom, but a picture in there would have looked almost exactly like yesterday's photo, so I didn't take it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stevefarang

Daaaaaaaannnnngggg!!!


Looking very nice Terp.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> Daaaaaaaannnnngggg!!!  
> Looking very nice Terp. 
> Steve


 :18:  Thanks so much Steve. :18:

----------


## FatOne

Yep, looking great Terps, you are still way ahead of me

----------


## JBaker

> Today we had rain most of the day, so only two guys showed up.  One was the tiler and the other guy was a painter. But they both were to work in the guest bedroom, so the painter went home. Both of these photos are of the finished floor in the guest bedroom. The tiler has now started work on the laundry/bedroom, but a picture in there would have looked almost exactly like yesterday's photo, so I didn't take it.


It's looking really nice and that floor is beautiful.

I too am puzzled as to why they use so much mud under the tile. It seems like the hard way to me, but they obviously know what they are doing because it looks fantastic.

Very, very good thread.

----------


## terp80

> Yep, looking great Terps, you are still way ahead of me


Thanks FO. Hurry up! :Smile:  :Burnout:

----------


## terp80

> It's looking really nice and that floor is beautiful. 
> I too am puzzled as to why they use so much mud under the tile. It seems like the hard way to me, but they obviously know what they are doing because it looks fantastic. 
> Very, very good thread.


Thanks so much JB. :Smile:  I've been watching the tile guy, and he uses the deep sand/cement to level the tiles just right. It makes it easy to tap the tiles down with his rubber mallet, but I think he could do the same thing with half that mix. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The upstairs bedroom/office and guest bedroom have been tiled, as well as the downstairs laundry/ bedroom. These rooms were done with the less expensive tile (299 baht per ?). The large downstairs area (living room, dining room, and kitchen) will have Cotto tile (499 baht if I remember correctly). They are similar looking, but not the same. :Wiggle:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, serious question!
You chose tiles rather than ???.
Rationale?
Why I ask - I have no preference - wife does not have a love affair with tiles.

----------


## terp80

The tile guy was cleaning up the old plaster that was littering the floor. He devised a small tool: the rubber hose holds a concrete nail which he uses as a sort of chisel. He also used a hoe/cement mixing tool. And the hammer all by itself. And here he is laying the first line of tiles - starting in the dining room. I want to try a diamond pattern. I think (hope) it will look more interesting than the straight line pattern. Costs a little more, because it will use more tiles and take a little longer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Terps, serious question!
> You chose tiles rather than ???.
> Rationale?
> Why I ask - I have no preference - wife does not have a love affair with tiles.


I'm not crazy about tiles either, but here in the LOH, they are cool on the feet and easy to keep clean. For someone on a budget, I think inexpensive tile is the way to go. We are having wood on the stairs, in the upper hall, and in the master bedroom. I like the look of wood. I have looked at laminate, but haven't been impressed with anything I've seen here. Wood is more expensive for sure. The Cotto tiles are not cheap either, but less than the wood. So another choice that is "up to you." :Headbang:

----------


## cnx37

Thanks Terps, it is nice to be aware of rationale. We are having tiles on the ground floor & laminate on the upper floor. Tiles on the ground floor - wife likes. Laminate on the upper floor - wife is in total fear of "buark" (termites) - no wood. 
Now, "LOH" - what does "LOH" mean?

----------


## terp80

> Now, "LOH" - what does "LOH" mean?


Haven't you heard? We are now the Land of Happiness.  :yerman:  :Rolleyes: 

p.s. Did you get your free tickets to the movies yet?  ::chitown::   :bananaman:

----------


## cnx37

Terps
Thank you for the info - "Happiness". Sometimes, I am "too happy" but I am behind the times - still full of "smiles". eg reading posts on TD.
I assume that the movie tickets are "in the mail".

----------


## terp80

> Terps
> Thank you for the info - "Happiness". Sometimes, I am "too happy" but I am behind the times - still full of "smiles". eg reading posts on TD.
> I assume that the movie tickets are "in the mail".


Smiling is good. General P said Thai people should smile more. I guess _farang_ don't have to. But good for you anyway. And yes, I'm sure they must be in the mail. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

Terps
The last couple of days, I have been forced to go to the new BKK Hospital (CNX).
Thankfully, many of us have different tastes. 
I found their decor extremely inviting & warm - not clinical.
Of course, the colours  are to my liking - autumn tones.
There will definitely be some pilfering going on here. They hire the best decorators etc. For me, gratis. Thank you BKK Hospital.

----------


## stevefarang

cnx,
Another option to consider is granite flooring. It's just as hard and cool to the feet as tile. You also get a narrower/smaller seam between pieces than you do with tile. And, they are 1/3 the cost of tile.




On the stairs and upstairs, we have real wood floors. There is little to no concern for termites, as we have the termite grid under the house and get treated on a regular basis.





Steve

----------


## cnx37

Steve
Thanks for your input. "Granite flooring" seems to have its advantages. Timber/wood - we have the termite control at the base of the construction BUT the wife is in total fear. I will show her this thread, we will discuss it. THEN, SHE  WILL PROVIDE HER DECREE! (joking!). We have the perfect relationship - I provide the $$$ - she decides on how it is spent - Thai-style. (Coming Dear, I will hang out the washing immediately).

----------


## terp80

> On the stairs and upstairs, we have real wood floors. There is little to no concern for termites, as we have the termite grid under the house and get treated on a regular basis.


Very nice indeed Steve! I must have missed those pics earlier. Please tell me what color stain that is. I really like it. :smilie_clap:  As you know, we have similar termite protection.  :Yup:

----------


## terp80

Today there was only the tile guy and his wife at the house. He was laying tile in the living room and she was putting down the grout in the three tiled rooms. Not much difference in appearance for photos, so I forgot to take any.  :Sorry:  

Later, a Thai friend, who is an architect currently building a compound for a phu yai maak maak in San Kamphaeng, came to the house. This architect had been to the house before and had pointed out some "issues" after he had looked around. His friend, who teaches electrical trades at a technical "college" in CM, also came and wanted to check out the electrical stuff. The architect's issues had been corrected to his satisfaction, but they both talked to the foreman about having a more secure railing on the second level over the stairs. The foreman and they had several long conversations of an amicable nature. The electrical guy had no problems with what he saw, but said to get GFI's for the water areas (already on my list). He invited me out to "a large and very beautiful house" he is working on. He takes some of his students out there to do work, as it is good training and allows them (most of whom are poor) to earn some money. He thought I might be able to get some good ideas from that house. He said that, anytime in the future, he would be happy to check anything electrical in my house. So I think I'll ask him to check for proper grounding when the time comes.  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> On the stairs and upstairs, we have real wood floors. There is little to no concern for termites, as we have the termite grid under the house and get treated on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed Steve! I must have missed those pics earlier. Please tell me what color stain that is. I really like it. As you know, we have similar termite protection.


Terp, 
I have no idea what the color is. I got the impression it is more of a sealer than a stain. I will dig through my pictures tomorrow to see if I can find one of the wood laid down before finishing.
Actually,  we will eventually get them back to do the trim pieces along the walls & stair railing. I might even ask them for ideas about that spot on our stairs that is a big opening right now. You can see it in the second shot of our stairs. I don't want to leave that open for too long. I have visions of my son, as a toddler,  falling off there.
Steve

----------


## terp80

> Terp, 
> I have no idea what the color is. I got the impression it is more of a sealer than a stain. I will dig through my pictures tomorrow to see if I can find one of the wood laid down before finishing.
> Actually,  we will eventually get them back to do the trim pieces along the walls & stair railing. I might even ask them for ideas about that spot on our stairs that is a big opening right now. You can see it in the second shot of our stairs. I don't want to leave that open for too long. I have visions of my son, as a toddler,  falling off there.


 OK. Thanks Steve. You don't have to look for other pics. I saw the unfinished color shots, and it's the finished color that I like. :Smile:  

Re your son: as Dave Barry said, he will spend his first fews years more or less in a continuous attempt at suicide. So yeah, I'd put all those precautions in asap. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BKKKevin

Be very careful when buying granite floor... As can be seen in previous photos the consistency between pieces can very greatly... A single piece in the store may look good and be cheaply priced - but when the crate arrives they may not all be the same...

----------


## terp80

Today I had a meeting with the a/b re scheduling the work, because the foremen were saying that there wasn't enough to do to keep more people working, because they were waiting for various materials, e.g. bathroom tile, doors, wood for the stairs and for the master bedroom. When building isn't going forward with enough workers, they don't make any money. So anyway, I learned a few things and got better communication on my and their parts, so it was a good meeting, and I feel better about things. It also means I and the a/b will get started Monday on arranging to order the above items. The bathroom tiles have been chosen, but the Cotto people took a few weeks to "design" the bathrooms. I was not impressed with what they did. Just some inaccurately colored computer renderings which I and the a/b will probably redo ourselves. It was 1,500 baht wasted IMHO. The wood from my _fan's_ father will be brought up to CM next week, but it has to be finish-cut as there are no "noses" on the treads and they are 2" thick - basically heavy planks. I'll pick doors next week as well, and we'll arrange for delivery soon. Bathroom fixtures should be chosen at the end of next week too. So, a lot of decisions to be made soon! :Aargh4: 

And here is a pic of the grouted tiles in the upstairs bedroom.

----------


## palexxxx

^  those tiles have been laid very well.  You can tell because there are no distortions in the reflection of the window amongst the joins of the tiles.

----------


## terp80

> ^  those tiles have been laid very well.  You can tell because there are no distortions in the reflection of the window amongst the joins of the tiles.


  Thanks Palexxxx. They look good to me. :Smile:  I did spot a couple small imperfections, but the guy is human after all. :Yup:

----------


## terp80

Here is a BEFORE and AFTER set. The *only* difference is one tile laid and a different camera angle. :07:

----------


## JBaker

Your idea of curving that wall really paid off in spades. Very nice.

----------


## terp80

I went to the lady's house I referred to the other day. It was a very nice house; single story and quite ,with high ceilings. One thing I saw that I intend to use at my house is the grass-block driveway - at least in the area NOT under the car port. My driveway I hope to have "pebble wash" (or whatever it's called). Her house was painted *at least* 4 different colors and it still looked very nice. *All* of the cabinets, WI closets, and furniture you see were built-in. It was a "Thai house" - not a "farang house" and clearly reflected this nice lady's tastes. Interestingly, the tile in her parents' bed room was exactly the same as my Cotto tile. I show a few pics for your perusal.

The front: The wall is set back from the busy road about 20 meters with a small fish pond like I saw so much of in Cambodia. Nice large front yard. Malaysia grass with a sprinkler system.



The grass-block driveway.



One of two beautiful "orchid trees" in front.

----------


## Wasp

That's a sweet little house terp .

Are you able to estimate 2 answers just about the house structure ?

1.  The area of the floorplan .

2. The cost purely for the building itself .

It would be interesting I think . It's a very pleasant house .


Wasp

----------


## terp80

Some of the interior. The "western kitchen" was smaller than the Thai kitchen, which was in a separate building next to the giant carport, which is used as an outdoor gathering/dining area. You can see all the built-ins. The WIC was huge. The chandelier was unique. I don't think her husband had much say in the décor. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

It was very nice of the electrical engineer and the lady to invite me to tour the beautiful house.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80

> That's a sweet little house terp . 
> Are you able to estimate 2 answers just about the house structure ? 
> 1.  The area of the floorplan . 
> 2. The cost purely for the building itself . 
> It would be interesting I think . It's a very pleasant house .


I didn't ask about the size but it must be over 250 sq. meters. The electrical engineer, who did all the electrical work, said the house (and landscaping) was about 11 million baht. The land was already in the family.

----------


## Wasp

Well I thought it would be over 2 million ............. so I was certainly right !!!

But 11 Million !   

That's European pricing .

Thanks T.



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Well I thought it would be over 2 million ............. so I was certainly right !!! 
> But 11 Million !    
> That's European pricing . 
> Thanks T.


Judging from the satellite view on Google Map, the house is more like 340-350 sq. m. - not including the carport, which appears to be maybe 60-75 sq. m. Top of the line roof tiles (flat, interlocking), multiple Daikin A/C units and Steibel Eltron water heaters, all Cotto tiles, >3 m. ceilings, large windows with UV "green" glass, all custom-made furniture and built-ins, etc. In other words, pretty much 1st class stuff. :goldcup:  Plus, expensive trees and landscaping and a very nice wall surrounding about 1 rai. *But*, yeah, still a bit more than I would have thought.  :Shock:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, just glanced at my "budget". Original quote - B3.7m. My rough estimates bring an update to B4.9m (excluding land, AC, TV, furniture, curtains, garden)
Of course, since the original quote, there have been some modifications eg QCon v "red brick".
My wife's mother keeps meticulous records re mods, payments etc.
Biggest current problem - it has been raining for 2 days - no roof up yet.

----------


## terp80

> Terps, just glanced at my "budget". Original quote - B3.7m. My rough estimates bring an update to B4.9m (excluding land, AC, TV, furniture, curtains, garden)
> Of course, since the original quote, there have been some modifications eg QCon v "red brick".
> My wife's mother keeps meticulous records re mods, payments etc.
> Biggest current problem - it has been raining for 2 days - no roof up yet.


Yep. Lots of rain. :Umbrella:  Funny how the costs never seem to go down. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The only worker there today was the tile man. He was finishing up the main living space - at least the part that is away from the stairs. That part will be finished after the stairs are done. The lady pointing to the tile is the "Wood Lady," whose company will do the wood floors upstairs. She complimented the tile guy and got his telephone number for future reference. :Smile: 

Hopefully, tomorrow the painters will be able to work - unless it continues to rain. :Umbrella:  Today, we bought some white to add to the green for the master bedroom, because it didn't come out the color I wanted. The consensus opinion is that because there is so much shade and green from the foliage that it ended up being a bit too dark and too green. We'll see. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Also changed the blue to a lighter shade for the guest bedroom. :Sigh:

----------


## FatOne

Looking great Terps, coming along nicely

----------


## terp80

> Looking great Terps, coming along nicely


Thanks a lot FO. :Smile:  Now if it will just stop raining, they can paint. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## koman

There's a large and very malignant evil spirit growing in that wall back there.  That looks like a ten monk job.....better get on it.... :Smile:    Seems to be trying to disguise itself as a Nuclear submarine or something....

----------


## terp80

> There's a large and very malignant evil spirit growing in that wall back there.  That looks like a ten monk job.....better get on it....   Seems to be trying to disguise itself as a Nuclear submarine or something....


Gaak!  :Scared:  I think you're right Koman. :Yup:  Something must be done about it  . . . and soon! :Saroll:

----------


## terp80

Because of the continued dampness[?], the only thing they did today was paint the guest BR (blue) and office/BR (violet). The actual colors are slightly darker or "richer" than pictured. The 4 white interior doors were delivered today. I and wifey spent the day choosing bathroom fixtures at Home Sukkapan and 6 doors at Mr. Doorman. :Tired:

----------


## terp80

I (we) are not too happy with the way the colors have ended up. Somehow they look different once on the walls. The green in the master bedroom just doesn't go in that room. I think it's because it is almost always totally shaded, and there is so much green right outside the windows. Green everywhere. So I'm going to change the color to something very different. As far as the other two upstairs rooms (office & guest bedroom) are concerned, the colors are wrong - neither color goes well with the floor tiles, and they are both overwhelming in real life. :Ugh2:  And even the samples on the wall didn't look the same as the complete walls. I think the *photos* here on TDF look fine, but for some reason my camera is *NOT* capturing the real colors. Back in "Murica :Usa2: , the drywall is white and the primer is white, so colors may tend to lighten, but here, with the dark render and the almost see-through primer, the colors become darker. :Eyecrazy: 

Wifey talked to the a/b to his morning, and he told her one of the foreman didn't want to repaint the rooms because it would upset[?] the painter, and the foreman was complaining to the a/b about me (us). So she :Zx11pissed:  called her brother who referred us to another painter. This afternoon, we brought him from a new development site to our house, and he gave a labor estimate of 3000 baht to paint three rooms (the laundry too) multiple coats. Of course the bad news is that I have to pay $$$ for more paint. *But* if I'm going to live in this house permanently, I want the colors fairly close to what I (we) like. Anyway, it should be very interesting once this foreman learns that we have decided to hire a painter who will be happy to paint for us. :Fing02:

----------


## Wasp

You're doing the right thing terp.

Biting the bullet .

I instantly disliked that lilac but I didn't want to say .



Wasp

----------


## cnx37

terps, just do it! You will not regret it. If you don't change the colour scheme, it will be a living torture. The $$$ is a relatively small price to pay - just compare this to the total cost of construction. Further, how many "mistakes" have you made during the construction. Don't be so hard on yourself. In a few weeks, you will have forgotten the ordeal.
Now, go and have a drink!

----------


## terp80

> You're doing the right thing terp. 
> Biting the bullet . 
> I instantly disliked that lilac but I didn't want to say .    Wasp


Thanks Wasp. It wasn't even that nice lilac in reality. :Yikes: 




> terps, just do it! You will not regret it. If you don't change the colour scheme, it will be a living torture. The $$$ is a relatively small price to pay - just compare this to the total cost of construction. Further, how many "mistakes" have you made during the construction. Don't be so hard on yourself. In a few weeks, you will have forgotten the ordeal.
> Now, go and have a drink!


Thanks CNX. This morning, I bought two 2 1/2 gallons of new paint - a light peach (and yes I picked it). I also bought a 5 gallon can of TOA Quick Primer to cover the "old" paint. Total was about 4,400 baht. Ah well, bite the bullet indeed.  :Shrug:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, you will not regret it! My 2 bobs worth - always go for lighter colours (you already know this).
Lucky! It is raining in CNX & Fang!

----------


## terp80

> Terps, you will not regret it! My 2 bobs worth


 
Thanks CNX! I thought bob's your uncle. Do you have two uncle bob's? :Chairfall:

----------


## terp80

Sorry everyone! I have had bad luck with my computer. It all started with my adapter cord. Apparently it developed a weak point, and it was difficult to troubleshoot, because the power problem was intermittent. During toubleshooting, they took the battery out, and for some unknown reason I lost my Windows 7 system. They could not recover it, so I had to buy a copy. However, this new system is causing me many problems with passwords and other issues. One of which was my internet connection at my condo (needed a driver) and another was with Photobucket and Dropbox. I still cannot post photos.  :Angryfire: 

At any rate, not too much has happened worth photgraphing. The desk thingie in the living room has been nearly finished and the tile laid underneath. I have bought some (lighter shade) paint samples to go in the upstairs rooms. I also bought door hinges and knobs/levers. 

I'll keep trying to solve my multiple problems again tomorrow.  :1zhelp:

----------


## cnx37

Terps - you are slowly acquiring adequate knowledge of Oz/Brit lingo! Congrats. The terms have very different meanings - but you are a willing student? (I could have many Uncle Bob's - loose family morals?)
So, now you are down to my level re photos - I dread the times when photos are available for publication.
Life in LOS - full of problems - quality ones for us!
To the best of my knowledge (total ignorance?), all is going well at Fang. Wife is going out on Monday? Oh shit - photos required!

----------


## terp80

More computer trouble. Bought a new ["used?"] adapter/cord. My computer worked for a while, then no power again. So then I thought the problem must be in the computer itself. When I went back to the computer shop this morning, the guy said he thought it was the "new" adapter. So he sent me and one of his guys back over to the OK Shop where I bought it. Lady gave me another one (6 month guarantee), and right now it is charging my computer. :bananaman: 

So it's still time to try to get photos uploaded. Dropbox now says I am using an old version, so I have to download a new version. Wish me luck. :Fingersx:

----------


## palexxxx

^  good luck   :Sorry1:

----------


## Koentje

Wow, very nice house!

----------


## terp80



----------


## terp80

> Wow, very nice house!


Thanks for the nice compliment Koentje. I just hope I can figure out my new photo upload procedure, so you can see more pics. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The above photo is the living room TV/desk thingie. I think now it will be painted white (not polished cement as originally imagined).

Below is the bottom of the stairs fixed up.

----------


## terp80

Another view of the bottom of the stairs showing the lower two steps the same width now.

----------


## terp80

This Chinese copy of Windows 7 is screwy (no surprise there - but, unfortunately, I couldn't read my original product key off the bottom of my laptop), and it's impossible to do the same uploading procedure as before. Sometimes things work and more often they don't. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> good luck


Thanks palexxxx. :Fingersx:

----------


## terp80

We haven't had any rain for two days, so they were able to paint the outside with one coat and also one coat of primer on the molding. I changed the molding color to white after I saw the main color on the whole wall. I think this main color goes well with all the green foliage, so at least I am pleased with it. I hope wifey is, but I won't know until the 30th when she comes back up from BKK.  ::spin::

----------


## terp80

The electricians were in today, wiring the downlights in the main living, dining, and kitchen areas. They still have to put another coat of white on the ceiling though - and touch up these two in the last pic. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## palexxxx

Very tasteful colour choice.

----------


## terp80

> Very tasteful colour choice.


Thanks again palexxxx!  :Smile:  The true color is only slightly darker than in the photos, but still looks good to me. :Cool:

----------


## FatOne

Looking great Terps

----------


## terp80

> Looking great Terps


Thanks mucho FO. :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

> 


They covered the downlights before painting the ceiling ??? I should show this to PD House !!!

Looking good terp !!!

Steve

----------


## cnx37

terp - the neutral colours - no comparison. #1 class now!

----------


## terp80

> They covered the downlights before painting the ceiling ??? I should show this to PD House !!! Looking good terp !!!


I wish they could take credit for covering them, but they were already covered. And, in accordance with normal Thai practice, they will not remove any plastic covering on anything, under penalty of [Thai] law. :Boggled:  (Much like those mattress stickers in the U.S.) 

But, you can still show it to PD House anyway.

p.s. And thanks for the compliment Steve! :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> terp - the neutral colours - no comparison. #1 class now!


Thanks very much CNX! :Biggrin:

----------


## terp80

Here are photos of the white (inside) doors which were mounted using Hafele hardware. They seemed to fit very well, except the bottoms on the lower floor because the floor tiles have not been finished. But they do have a nice, smooth motion. The one upstairs door frame is brown wood color, because I forgot to tell them that that door would be white. The other upstairs doors will be wood color. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Much discussion about the doors (colors) today. I think I didn't think enough about the wall colors, before I chose the doors - or vice versa. The people at Mr. Doorman said it is too late to cancel my order, so we'll see how this comes out. :Dunno:  I hope not too bad. If it really looks bad/weird, it's only doors and they can be replaced (after a while :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) without a whole lot of money. :Fingersx:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Very nice place I like the concrete tv thingy.

----------


## terp80

> Very nice place I like the concrete tv thingy.


Thanks so much BD!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Met with my a/b this afternoon at Windsor to finalize the vinyl windows and doors. The windows, two doors (sliders), and screens totalled 266,000 baht (with "discount"). They will also make a set of vented double doors for the outside accesible storage area under the stairs. I priced some double glazing, but it was almost *triple the price*. I tried hard to get a *reasonable* explanation, but they could not give me one!  :Dunno: Windsor will install everything sometime around September 15. The vinyl gutters will be done at the end of the build if I have any money left.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The only work today at the house was that the rest of the downlights got installed. They look just like the downlights in the photos from the other day, so . . .  :Yawn:

----------


## cnx37

Windsor - they have  a VG reputation but we are going on the recommendation of the builder - manufacture in Fang. Cross my fingers. Being 150k from CNX is disadvantage ie logistics re measurement & installation.
Double glazing - I currently live in a highrise - come from Oz - heat is not a serious problem. Fang has reasonable altitude. Add QCon, A/c, insulation & tinting, I have confidence. Triple the price! Decision is very easy!
My gut feeling - you will be very satisfied with Windsor!
$$$ - don't need! Just hand over the plastic card - Thai-style - gold/platinum of course!

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

We are getting similar quotes re double glazing, but we were considering using a security grill on all the windows and the missus has been researching "safety glass" on Thai websites and is justifying the extra expense with the fact that the glass is almost unbreakable so we won't need extra security. Added to the the noise insulation properties and it looks like good value to us. We'll see what the quotes look like for the whole house.

----------


## terp80

> Triple the price! Decision is very easy! My gut feeling - you will be very satisfied with Windsor! $$$ - don't need! Just hand over the plastic card - Thai-style - gold/platinum of course!


Yup! Decision made in a flash! :Yikes:  Plastic? A No-No  :No:  - *unless* I can pay the balance that month. I haven't paid credit card interest in years, and I intend to keep it that way. When I do use it, I get double travel miles and no fees for overseas transactions. :bananaman: But the only problem here in LOH (Land of Happiness) is that some places charge a premium of 1-3% on the purchase. :Frown:

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, We are getting similar quotes re double glazing, but we were considering using a security grill on all the windows and the missus has been researching "safety glass" on Thai websites and is justifying the extra expense with the fact that the glass is almost unbreakable so we won't need extra security. Added to the the noise insulation properties and it looks like good value to us. We'll see what the quotes look like for the whole house.


Windsor never mentioned safety glass. The only change I made for security was to get the mutipoint lock system on the slider to the deck. I don't think I need that  on the master bedroom slider to the balcony. The burglars will not likely choose that as their point of entry. They can always break/pry a window or a door if they really want to. :Bandit:  I don't intend to keep much of value in the house and will keep any small things and important documents in a safe and hidden place. Of course they can run off with the big screen TV and any other electronics I suppose. The moo baan has security at the gate and is hard to access around the perimeter (klong=moat). Hopefully, the thieves will choose an easier target. :Nervous:  . . . but TIT. :Ugh2:

----------


## cnx37

Terps - all jest! The only time, I use the "card" - hospital - convenience. Sometimes, wife uses it at Tops. She is HiSo - "plastic". We NEVER go on "credit". I have a B100k time deposit as guarantee. Every month, they extract as required. Advantage - little - I will not pay a premium! No o/seas transaction - building up "points" - I may acquire a "plastic spoon" via redemption.

Thieves - no such commodity in LOS - permanent loan is quite satisfactory - a world-wide phenomenon.

Curiousity - we are due for a new TV - your investment - size, brand, features - advice?

----------


## cnx37

Terps - a bit of trivia. I put out a "feeler" - thread re acquisition of furniture in CNX. More than 100 views - no replies. CNX people must be timid?

----------


## terp80

> Advantage - little - I will not pay a premium! No o/seas transaction - building up "points" - I may acquire a "plastic spoon" via redemption.


My card paid for my round-trip ticket from U.S. to LOS a few years ago (c. $1,450.00), and it will probably pay for another one next year, so it ain't exactly peanuts.  :Biggthumpup: 





> Thieves - no such commodity in LOS - permanent loan is quite satisfactory - a world-wide phenomenon.


Maybe I'll adopt a mean-ass dog. :dogrun1: 




> Curiousity - we are due for a new TV - your investment - size, brand, features - advice?


So many choices! It's very confusing.  :Confused: All I know at this point is that it will be at least 55", LED, SmartTV (for movies and concerts  :thrashi:  on the web). ::chitown::

----------


## terp80

Today, they took down the scaffolding on the deck side of the house in preparation for laying smooth cement for the Smartwood to sit on. They also cleaned out the fish pond and tank areas. :smilie_clap:  They will have to be cleaned better than that before the insides can be rendered in polished cement. But it was sure nice to* finally* see that area neatened up a bit. :Fing02: 

p.s. Last week a 5"-6" fish "appeared" in the tank/pump area which had about 1 1/2 feet of water in it. I have no idea how it got in there, and it was gone the next day - before I could take a photo of it. The crew said "it died," but I saw no dead body. A week before, they had asked what a "miracle" was (definition). I had explained it as best I could, but, when that fish appeared, I told them *THAT* was a miracle! :rolleyes4: 

[

----------


## bankao dreamer

Very smart fish pond great idea, we have an ornamental pond underneath our sala full of Koi.

----------


## Klondyke

Some like it under the water:

----------


## Klondyke

Not very HiTech but it works: The outlet from fish pond goes to the blue barrel, then via few filtering chambers with overflow to a pump that pushes it back through a pressure vessel sand filter (not shown) that can be backwashed.

----------


## terp80

> Very smart fish pond great idea, we have an ornamental pond underneath our sala full of Koi.


Thanks BD. I'm hoping mine turns out alright. I have no experience with fish ponds. I did have a goldfish once ("Fishy') who lasted about 8 months. God, I loved that fish. :Hug:

----------


## terp80

> Not very HiTech but it works: The outlet from fish pond goes to the blue barrel, then via few filtering chambers with overflow to a pump that pushes it back through a pressure vessel sand filter (not shown) that can be backwashed.


Hi Klondyke, I'm assuming your Koi are doing well. All this looks rather complicated to me. I'm relying on my fish guy at Kham Thiang Market behind the Tesco Lotus on the Super Highway. After he sets everything up, it will be up to me. I may start with a dozen or so small Koi and maybe a couple of cleaner-type fish. A learning experience for me I'm sure. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by Klondyke
> 
> Not very HiTech but it works: The outlet from fish pond goes to the blue barrel, then via few filtering chambers with overflow to a pump that pushes it back through a pressure vessel sand filter (not shown) that can be backwashed.
> 
> 
> Hi Klondyke, I'm assuming your Koi are doing well. All this looks rather complicated to me. I'm relying on my fish guy at Kham Thiang Market behind the Tesco Lotus on the Super Highway. After he sets everything up, it will be up to me. I may start with a dozen or so small Koi and maybe a couple of cleaner-type fish. A learning experience for me I'm sure.


@Terp, in fact, it is not so much complicated. From the fish pond the water flows by itself thru a pipe 2" into the blue tank and carries on thru the other chambers one-by-one. From the last chamber - when the level is high - a swimming switch turns on a pump that pushes the water thru the pressure vessel with sand (now on the picture) back to the fish pond.

----------


## terp80

> @Terp, in fact, it is not so much complicated. From the fish pond the water flows by itself thru a pipe 2" into the blue tank and carries on thru the other chambers one-by-one. From the last chamber - when the level is high - a swimming switch turns on a pump that pushes the water thru the pressure vessel with sand (now on the picture) back to the fish pond.


OK Klondyke, if you say so. :18:  And if your fish are happy (like the rest of Thailand now), then it must all be working fine. :Smile:  Thanks for your input now. The work on the mechanical part of the pond probably won't begin for at least another month and a half or more. Stay tuned. :Bigok:

----------


## cnx37

Klondyke- Ridiculously, good design & quality.
Congrats!

----------


## terp80

Changing all the upstairs room colors. They will need a second coat in order to get the true colors. The photos don't really show accurate color hue, especially the master BR, which is actually a peach. :Hypnotized:

----------


## terp80

Another crew started to prepare the deck for final cement cover. It is slanted 1 1/2 cm toward small channels to shed water from the Smartwood decking. I tried to show the small pieces that they put down in various places to guage the depth (height) of the cement to ensure proper slope. But they are hard to see in this photo. The one on the left is the lower one, and the one on the right is visible under the bamboo pole. The channel (about 7 cm) here will be where the wood is next to the fish pond border.

----------


## terp80

A closer view of the higher one under the baboo pole.

----------


## cnx37

terps - color - paint - it has you by the balls? CRUEL?
My opinion - worth SFA - better. Lighter, pastel etc - very inviting, romantic, seductive. Bold & brash - no thanks! Enough BS.
Went to RAM yesterday & tried an injection into nerve endings. Positive effect so far - zilch. What have I to lose? $$$ - I will try almost anything - legal.
As yet, I have not said - "I am in pain so shut the f..k up" at AA meetings. Yesterday & the day before, I certainly felt like it. Old farts - know it all - hogging the floor & time. Love, tolerance - I am getting less. Some of these guys are worse than new-born Christians (Kiwi & Yank)!
OK - back to the topic - as FO says - "looking good".

----------


## cnx37

terps, I really enjoyed your post- "I am in pain .... shut the f..k up". Refer to it often! A good laugh is good medicine for me (& you?).

----------


## FatOne

Just keeps on looking better Terps, it's going to end up another chateau.

----------


## terp80

> terps - color - paint - it has you by the balls? CRUEL? My opinion - worth SFA - better. Lighter, pastel etc - very inviting, romantic, seductive. Bold & brash - no thanks! Enough BS. Went to RAM yesterday & tried an injection into nerve endings. Positive effect so far - zilch. What have I to lose? $$$ - I will try almost anything - legal. As yet, I have not said - "I am in pain so shut the f..k up" at AA meetings. Yesterday & the day before, I certainly felt like it. Old farts - know it all - hogging the floor & time. Love, tolerance - I am getting less. Some of these guys are worse than new-born Christians (Kiwi & Yank)! OK - back to the topic - as FO says - "looking good".


Haha. Thanks CNX! And good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Just keeps on looking better Terps, it's going to end up another chateau.


Thanks again FO. :Smile: 

However, big problems with tile for the bathrooms now. Finally worked out some good designs with my a/b and went to Home Sukkapan to order everything. The tiles had all been picked out almost a month ago - just didn't know the amounts of each to order. Now, however, the one mosaic I *really* liked - liked so much that I wanted to use it in two bathrooms - was out-of-stock. And the factory in BKK has none! I don't like any of the others to go with the main tiles. So it's now back to square one in picking the tiles. I am so ticked off that I may *paint* half (non-shower areas) of the remaining bathrooms instead.  :Zx11pissed:  [They did have all the tiles for one of the smaller bathrooms. :Tired:  ]

Am I surprised? No, not really. :Shrug:  But am I still pissed? I have to go meditate for a couple days.

----------


## cnx37

Terps! You may have significant "head" problems - remedy - Singha, Chang, Ganja, 12 step meetings - all of the above?
I do not know the relative price of tiles in LOS. I do not think that we have even purchased any to date. Order too many? A few will be broken - a few - they will undeliver (never). Other - garden - who cares. 
I do not like seeing grown men cry.
You Americans - speak funny? You say "pissed". We say "pissed off". We (Aussies) use "pissed" to describe being drunk. 
Painting in bathrooms - my opinion - worth SFA - minimal to zero?
Meditation - Sayuri?

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

I can relate to your problems, the roof tiles we picked out months before turned out to be unavailable for 2 mths, so we ended up with a colour I wasn't fussed about, and then that changes the wall colour. We put up with these frustrations, and I'm getting to the stage where I just want my house built, and hope it looks alright when completed.

----------


## cnx37

Terps & FO
I gain extreme "enjoyment (sick style)" reading about your "pain". Yes, my pain is on hold - time deposit "term deposit" for you, FO.
I will effect "true confessions" when my time is due.
Roof - I like "red" - terracotta style. However, guess - we are not getting that color. Wife's choices - brown, grey, "bird". Apparently, we are getting "bird" - "bird shit" - not "baby shit" - I am so lucky!
PS: Pain unbearable - "magic elixir" becoming very attractive!

Terps - "pissed" lately; "pissed off"  - or both? These Aussies - can't speak American - dickheads!
FO - I think that the purchase of Thai lottery tickets is in order. Ticket - B90- 1st prize - B4-6m! Retire early; new roht; gik - all dreams materialize!

Do not forget - Steve Martin - "Do not have sex much" - refer below.

----------


## terp80

> Terps! You may have significant "head" problems - remedy - Singha, Chang, Ganja, 12 step meetings - all of the above? I do not know the relative price of tiles in LOS. I do not think that we have even purchased any to date. Order too many? A few will be broken - a few - they will undeliver (never). Other - garden - who cares. I do not like seeing grown men cry. You Americans - speak funny? You say "pissed". We say "pissed off". We (Aussies) use "pissed" to describe being drunk. Painting in bathrooms - my opinion - worth SFA - minimal to zero? Meditation - Sayuri?


Re "pissed" vs. "pissed off," we say both; "pissed" is sort of the short form. Unlike Aussies, we don't use that to refer to being drunk. We don't say "taking the piss" either. I'm not even sure what that means. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I think if I were ever to build another house (only if I *did* win the lottery), I would definitely *paint* a good portion of each bathroom. Tile, at least the tile I seem to like, is *very* expensive. :Shock:

----------


## cnx37

Re "pissed" vs. "pissed off," we say both; "pissed" is sort of the short form. Unlike Aussies, we don't use that to refer to being drunk. We don't say "taking the piss" either. I'm not even sure what that means. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I think if I were ever to build another house (only if I *did* win the lottery), I would definitely *paint* a good portion of each bathroom. Tile, at least the tile I seem to like, is *very* expensive. :Shock: [/QUOTE]

Terps,

Oz education - so you can banter with FO - "taking the piss" - "out of someone" is to ridicule them - deflate their ego etc. Lesson over - B30!

Building another house - seems to have hidden connotations ie NEVER AGAIN! A once-only lifetime experience?
Cost of painting v cost of tiles (installed). I have no idea! Yet to be confronted. Yes, I prefer tiles - "cleaner" - more HiSo - I have taken a recent liking to this term! Yet to be discussed - a joke with wife. She comes from a simple, rural family - nice family.
Very primitive calculation - budget is in reasonably good order? I may be "unpleasantly" surprised.

----------


## terp80

Last night, my _fan_ could tell I was a bit down. I explained about the out-of-stock tiles. She said, don't worry, *she* would try to find some. She is in BKK and called the Cotto factory there. They were indeed totally out of what I wanted. But then she did something I didn't think of: she aked them which distributors in the CM area had last ordered those tiles. She then called around and located two places that still had some. So today I went and bought almost all of what I needed! :Love:

----------


## cnx37

terps - your "fan" - geng mak! We could all learn from her logic.
Moral to the story - "don't worry, be happy" - fan will "do lare".
Please applaud my brilliant Thai conversational skills (in writing)!

----------


## terp80

> Oz education - so you can banter with FO - "taking the piss" - "out of someone" is to ridicule them - deflate their ego etc. Lesson over - B30!


Thanks for the lesson, CNX. Put the B30 on my account.





> Building another house - seems to have hidden connotations ie NEVER AGAIN! A once-only lifetime experience? Cost of painting v cost of tiles (installed). I have no idea! Yet to be confronted. Yes, I prefer tiles - "cleaner" - more HiSo - I have taken a recent liking to this term! Yet to be discussed - a joke with wife. She comes from a simple, rural family - nice family. Very primitive calculation - budget is in reasonably good order? I may be "unpleasantly" surprised.


I like tile too, but the cost alone should make painting a wall or a portion thereof a valid choice. Just need to make sure the walls are properly prepared, but since in Farangland most bathroom walls (excluding shower) are painted, it should be no problem. You can get outdoor (green) gypsum board, waterproof cement, etc. The other day, I was in a *very* ($$$) nice farang house, just being finished, and the guy had a big bathroom with beautiful gray tiles and a reddish-purple painted wall: very striking! Thais are just used to tiling *everything*, so they can splash water *everywhere*. 

I seem to like *only* HiSo tile, but I am only MidSo (made that up), so it is expensive for me.

----------


## cnx37

Re "account" usage - B30! Sorry, no privilege points - no free air trips to LOS.
Tiles - I am glad that you brought this point up. No BS! I am an avid forward-planner.
Ballpark figures - tiles v paint. What % increase? $$$ DOES matter (to most of us).
#2 problem (for me) - occupants of new house - 1 farang v 3 Thais? You - MidSo - a distinct advantage? HiSo v MidSo v LoSo? (must line up for my shower soon. Is that HiSo or LoSo? At the moment, I am having a massage at "Male House/Manor" - very discrete & take "plastic" - a game changer for you? Privilege points). 
One concept - a real cost saver. Only have 1 shower/bathroom v ???. "St Vinnies" style lineup? (In all honesty, I have no idea how many bathrooms we will have - more than the number of permanent occupants).

----------


## cnx37

terps - I may be LoSo - but TILES for me!
Very busy! "Male" waiting - pays the bills? Manual work - Sundays off!

----------


## terp80

Just a note: The tile for the two smaller bathrooms cost me 57,000 THB today. Almost all Cotto brand. Installation costs not included. :Ponder:

----------


## cnx37

terps - thanks! Yes, a surprise. I guess that is the way it is. "Pay up or shut up". A little "barter" work with my "friends"? (BS!)
"Cotto" website - dee mak!

----------


## terp80

> terps - thanks! Yes, a surprise. I guess that is the way it is. "Pay up or shut up". A little "barter" work with my "friends"? (BS!) "Cotto" website - dee mak!


Yeah CNX, nice stuff. Prices do vary, but it seems I must have "champagne taste." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

Yes, I viewed Cotto website. Later, I "instructed"/"sought counsel with HRH" -  wife to commence research re tiles NOW! Her response - OK - "humble servant".
Why not - "the best"? No - give me the "shit" - my preference - suffering? BS!

----------


## koman

> Just a note: The tile for the two smaller bathrooms cost me 57,000 THB today. Almost all Cotto brand. Installation costs not included.


We used 100% Cotto tile in the bathrooms and kitchen.  We visited a Cotto  "design center" where they can plan the whole installation, produce graphics so you can see what the finished job will look like, and tell you how many tiles you need.   

The bit of extra cost is well worth it and I can guarantee you won't regret it.   Just thinking about a painted bathroom in Thailand should be enough to get you locked up for a few months, and admitting such a thing on an open forum should get you at least a year in jail ... :Smile:  

Even the local cane cutters don't do things that dumb.... :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

I have a p/t job - KFC deliveries (on my bicycle).
Dilemma - am I smarter than the local cane cutters?

----------


## terp80

> We used 100% Cotto tile in the bathrooms and kitchen. We visited a Cotto "design center" where they can plan the whole installation, produce graphics so you can see what the finished job will look like, and tell you how many tiles you need.


We went to the Cotto Design Center on Nimmanhaemin Road. They gave us a vague idea of what their designs would be. I did use the Cotto Design Center inside Home Sukkapan and paid them 1,500 THB for designs, but their designs were not in the colors that the tiles were, and they were rather small printouts - not in 3D. So I really did not get a good sense of what the bathrooms would actually look like when finished. I then worked out designs with my a/b at the house, and he drew them up similar to the Cotto designs. Then we went over those designs again, adjusting for the higher prices of the mosaics, and decided on the final designs. Finally, he figured out how many of which tiles to buy. :Smile:  




> The bit of extra cost is well worth it and I can guarantee you won't regret it. Just thinking about a painted bathroom in Thailand should be enough to get you locked up for a few months, and admitting such a thing on an open forum should get you at least a year in jail ... Even the local cane cutters don't do things that dumb....


 :rofl: I guess there's dumb and dumber. I did some perfunctory research on humidity in CM vs. places in the U.S. that are humid (in the summer) and it seems that, except for the dry winter months, CM is consistently more humid. I'd still like to experiment with painting a portion of a bathroom wall with anti-fungal paint. :Scratchchin:  But, alas, now that all of the bathroom tiles I like have been found, it will be all tile. :Shysmile:

----------


## cnx37

terps - you have just saved me B1500! You - jai dee! Your wife - jai dee mak mak. You guys - too "pure". Go on now, terps - off to Male Manor (with credit card) - Cotto Privilege discount available.

----------


## koman

> We went to the Cotto Design Center on Nimmanhaemin Road. They gave us a vague idea of what their designs would be. I did use the Cotto Design Center inside Home Sukkapan and paid them 1,500 THB for designs


Jeesus, I'm glad I don't live anywhere near CM... We had full 3D printouts with quantity/cost estimates and everything.  They printed out several copies with different tile and mosaic illustrations.   

oh....and it was all free....and they had most of the tile in stock.....except for one bathroom which ended up with a second choice.   You need to consider selling up and moving to a more civilized and developed part of the country.... :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Koman, CNX has lost its "flavour" (for me). Fang - bring it on! Wife just said that Fang people - "mi mee nung" - no 3D? We HiSos - do it tuff!
Maybe terps is "jibing" me - seeking a bigger discount at Male Manor? Can't trust these Yankee Doodles?

----------


## cnx37

Terps - your emotions - made of steel?
You would cop more banter from me than I dish out to any other member. Your reaction - "cool as a cucumber" - why in hell do they say that?
I guess I need remedial classes.

----------


## terp80

> Jeesus, I'm glad I don't live anywhere near CM... We had full 3D printouts with quantity/cost estimates and everything. They printed out several copies with different tile and mosaic illustrations. oh....and it was all free....and they had most of the tile in stock.....except for one bathroom which ended up with a second choice. You need to consider selling up and moving to a more civilized and developed part of the country....


Haha. Maybe you're right! :Biglaugh:  A lesson for someone else I guess. CNX has already taken heed. 


Did I just say "taken heed"? :Ponder:

----------


## terp80

> Terps - your emotions - made of steel? You would cop more banter from me than I dish out to any other member. Your reaction - "cool as a cucumber" - why in hell do they say that? I guess I need remedial classes.


Yes, CNX, they are made of steel. :Cool:

----------


## cnx37

You Americano - big word - i Aussie - no understand. One day, I haved lotta $$$ - interpreta. Then, understands "taken heed" - me land under - srink piss - same Mr Earl.
Muccha luv from cnx.

----------


## terp80

They have put the cement on the bottom of the fish pond and on the deck. They are also working on three sets of stairs in preparation for Smartwood on two of them (off the deck) and one for mai sak? on the one at the front entrance. The Smartwood will sit directly on the deck and steps and the deck is (I hope  :Fingersx: ) sloped properly toward a small channel which will allow the rain water to drain into the yard. :Ok:  The deck is partially covered by the roof overhang so it should not get too much rain water. :Dunno:  I intend to put up a gutter on that side and on the back to keep that area from getting saturated.

----------


## 6kon

> You Americano - big word - i Aussie - no understand. One day, I haved lotta $$$ - interpreta. Then, understands "taken heed".
> Muccha luv from cnx.


Americano - Aussie... same same but different

----------


## cnx37

6kon - you jokin me - you happy - me happi to.
you jokin me - same same but different - you bah! same same me?

terps - me fishin pole - ready. I hungry.

Enough for the night/nite - in fact, I have a Masters degree in Accounting - a prerequisite for writing BS? I wrote a lot of BS in my day - the humorous part - people were quite willing to pay a fee for such!

terps - eagerly awaiting pics re HiSo bathrooms. I may even "pay respect" ie copy the best - forget the rest.

Big news - 1st visit to Fang & new home construction - late next month.

RAM again today - B4.6k later - feeling good! Short-lived - 1 hour later - it was all back. Very disappointed + "mini-operation" - very painful.

----------


## terp80

> 6kon - you jokin me - you happy - me happi to. terps - me fishin pole - ready. I hungry. Enough for the night/nite - in fact, I have a Masters degree in Accounting - a prerequisite for writing BS? I wrote a lot of BS in my day - the humorous part - people were quite willing to pay a fee for such! terps - eagerly awaiting pics re HiSo bathrooms. I may even "pay respect" ie copy the best - forget the rest. Big news - 1st visit to Fang & new home construction - late next month.


I don't think anyone under thirty ever uses the word "heed." And . . . if you indeed took heed, where did you take it?  :Dunno: 

Taste in bathroom tiles, as in most things, is an idividual matter. HiSo doesn't necessarily make it suit YOU.  :bananaman:  I just hope I like it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

I have few "desires" re "build". 
No external electrical wiring - very unattractive.
"Noise" from wat - not too early please. Post 6am - OK.
QCon & CPAC
Ride bicycle.
"Hot" shower.
Shave by wife - a true luxury!
No persistent hassling from temple - give, give, give - farang - ruay. "Up to me" - OK.
HiSo bathroom - make terps extremely jealous - gigantic toilet seat (VIP style).
Paint decor - very "soft" - romantic. Not bold & brash.
Garden - to smell the flowers; walk on the grass in bare feet.
VIP service at Immigration
No fishpond
With cancer, many omissions. However, without cancer!
Coffee - just a dream.
Spicy food - no future chance - even croissants with piping hot coffee would be bliss.

Do I want much cf to the average Thai? YES!

----------


## terp80

> Shave by wife - a true luxury!


I first read this as, "Shave my wife - a true luxury!" :La: 




> No fishpond


Probably a smart move. No, make that: for certain a smart move. :Yup: 




> Do I want much cf to the average Thai? YES!


Well, you ARE a farang . . . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

terps
a) no comment - NFP - interferes with Bible classes.
b) In Oz, I had a swimming pool - keeping up with/ahead of the Jones's. NEVER AGAIN!
Should I ever mention such BS on the forum, please call 999 immediately.
c) I am adaptable - depends on the occasion.

----------


## terp80

Spent all day with my a/b shopping. Bought: PVC doors for the Thai kitchen and two under-the-house access points; one 1000 liter water tank ("Sandy Brown"); one 1600 liter _Sure_ septic tank; 5 white ceiling fans; 15 exterior house lights; 4 500w motion sensor lights (500 w); 14 LED lights; two front door lamps; interior spot light with 12v transformer; dimmer switches ; 4 GFCI's; and miscellaneous other electrical things. Long day. :34:

----------


## cnx37

A big shop! "Poor" dear.
Ceiling fans - specs, price & place of purchase?
15 exterior house lights - big competitor with Kuhn Koman?

----------


## terp80

Had a lot of rain on the way back to the house.  :Umbrella:

----------


## terp80

They took all the bamboo scaffolding down and are finally cleaning up a bit around the site. :Fing02:

----------


## terp80

The bathroom tiles have been delivered (except for the MBA), and this is the beginning of tiling the guest bathroom. Basically white. :Dance:

----------


## cnx37

In Oz, the uneducated would describe the above event as a "flood". "Educated" people may use the word "deluge". I usually say, "hey, that is a lotta water/rain".
Tiles- bathroom - "white" - for me, very "good pick" - "good choice" - "astute selection" - "take your pick" of the above. Bathroom - completing a PG program?
Exterior paint color - #1!

----------


## mevelas

> The bathroom tiles have been delivered (except for the MBA), and this is the beginning of tiling the guest bathroom. Basically white.


Hi,
I have the same tiles in the master bathroom (Except I mixed it with the black version too), just wanted to give you a warning : the texture of these tiles makes it particularly difficult to clean afterwards if they apply the grout like they often do, everywhere and not just locally. Cleaning the dried grout afterwards is a really tough job on these.

Also, they crack quite easily, make sure to inspect they didnt use any cracked one.

Thanks for sharing, I have started by built a year ago (99% finished 6 months ago, but a house is never 100% finished) and I never had the courage to share the experience, I will probably though one day....

----------


## terp80

> I have the same tiles in the master bathroom (Except I mixed it with the black version too), just wanted to give you a warning : the texture of these tiles makes it particularly difficult to clean afterwards if they apply the grout like they often do, everywhere and not just locally. Cleaning the dried grout afterwards is a really tough job on these. Also, they crack quite easily, make sure to inspect they didnt use any cracked one.


Thanks Mevelas. I'll keep an eye on those things.  :Bigeyes: 




> Thanks for sharing, I have started by built a year ago (99% finished 6 months ago, but a house is never 100% finished) and I never had the courage to share the experience, I will probably though one day....


If you still have good photos, no time like the present - while your memory of everything (problems, etc) is still good. :Headbang:

----------


## terp80

Only one guy was at the house today: the tile man. He started tiling the guest bathroom, which will be white with gray mosaic accents. That one wall seems awfully long and bare. I will have to figure out what to put there (mirror, framed B&W photos, towel rack, etc.). :Fingersx:

----------


## terp80

The electrician has started to arrange wiring to the main box, which will be on the other side of the wall where he has punched the hole. :05:

----------


## terp80

The front steps have now been prepared for wood. As you can see, there is not much room in the carport. The reason is that I didn't want my front door to be a sliding door directly into the living/TV room as is typical here. But since the house is already up against the property setback lines on both sides, there was nothing much I could do except shrink the size of the carport. I guess I won't be driving any big Mercedes Benz. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The small hole under the house on the left was apparently a good place to throw garbage. :Irked:

----------


## FatOne

Coming along nicely Terps

----------


## cnx37

Terps - color - outside - like - very much! Just might knock that one off (subject to wife's consent) - not yours.
Wife is the interior/exterior decorator. Roof - she likes "Bird" - I automatically think of "baby shit yellow". Apparently, it is a "shade of grey" - song?
Go to Fang in about a fortnight - my "virgin" visit. Roof should be up & QCon complete - interesting?
I have high expectations -
a) house
b) neighbours - farang - ruay mai? Farang pud Thai mai? Nothing about my hansum looks! Why?
Wife is concerned - she is chauffeur. The trip takes about 2.5hr - the doi is apparently a "challenge" - what is challenging about being a passenger? Hong nahm stop at Chang Dao. Itinerary - at the moment, it will be a 1 day trip. Suggestions?
Honestly - I am "excited".

Mr Terps - expected completion date of "Terps Mansion"?

----------


## terp80

:Laugh: 


> Coming along nicely Terps


Thanks a lot FO. I appreciate the compliment. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Terps - color - outside - like - very much! Just might knock that one off (subject to wife's consent) - not yours.
> Wife is the interior/exterior decorator. Roof - she likes "Bird" - I automatically think of "baby shit yellow". Apparently, it is a "shade of grey" - song?
> Go to Fang in about a fortnight - my "virgin" visit. Roof should be up & QCon complete - interesting?
> I have high expectations -
> a) house
> b) neighbours - farang - ruay mai? Farang pud Thai mai? Nothing about my hansum looks! Why?
> Wife is concerned - she is chauffeur. The trip takes about 2.5hr - the doi is apparently a "challenge" - what is challenging about being a passenger? Hong nahm stop at Chang Dao. Itinerary - at the moment, it will be a 1 day trip. Suggestions?
> Honestly - I am "excited".  Mr Terps - expected completion date of "Terps Mansion"?


Thanks for the compliment CNX! I'm sure you will be pleasantly surprised by the progress on your house. :Knockedout:  Be careful of any flooding while driving up. There has been a lot of rain washing onto the roads from the mountains. :Yikes:  

My estimated "completion date" (if there really is such a thing) is November 1, but there is a lot of furnishing, back wall fixing, new wall building, and landscaping to be done. :Sigh:

----------


## cnx37

Mr terps, will take into account weather conditions ie I will convey this info to my chauffeur.
I note that the FatOne admires you/ is a disciple - he uses "Terps" rather than "terps".
Of course, your "followers" will be interested in your plans post "build" completion eg a short holiday; never complete this; build another (bigger & better); get drunk on a regular basis; drown in fish pond (you drunk); ordain as a monk - options - too many. Good luck, Mr terps.

----------


## terp80

> Mr terps, will take into account weather conditions ie I will convey this info to my chauffeur.
> I note that the FatOne admires you/ is a disciple - he uses "Terps" rather than "terps".
> Of course, your "followers" will be interested in your plans post "build" completion eg a short holiday; never complete this; build another (bigger & better); get drunk on a regular basis; drown in fish pond (you drunk); ordain as a monk - options - too many. Good luck, Mr terps.


Haha. Thanks again CNX. As to another build *after* this one, not much chance of that - unless I win the lottery. I have learned a lot during this build and would do some things differently. A lot of those things already I've talked about earlier. My house is really a bunch of compromises, both in the design and in the build itself . . . but such is life. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

On a side note: I just returned from a visa run up to Mae Sai - with an overnite in Chiang Rai. There was absolutely *no wait* for me, either as I crossed into Myanmar or when I came back. The cost was 500 THB to enter Myanmar and nothing to re-enter LOH. A quick and painless process and fairly friendly, except for one frowning Thai lady officer going out. I *had* a multiple entry retirement visa, and now, as long as I don't leave again, I can stay until September 1, 2015. :smilie_clap:

----------


## Klondyke

> On a side note: I just returned from a visa run up to Mae Sai - with an overnite in Chiang Rai. There was absolutely *no wait* for me, either as I crossed into Myanmar or when I came back. The cost was 500 THB to enter Myanmar and nothing to re-enter LOH. A quick and painless process and fairly friendly, except for one frowning Thai lady officer going out. I *had* a multiple entry retirement visa, and now, as long as I don't leave again, I can stay until September 1, 2015.


LOH? 
-Land Of Horror?
-Land Of Haha?
-Land Of (my) House?

----------


## terp80

> LOH? 
> -Land Of Horror?
> -Land Of Haha? 
> -Land Of (my) House?


Land of Happiness - Gen P has "returned happiness to the people." I guess you didn't get the memo. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

The work was continued on finishing the sides of the fish pond. I noticed the lowest points are not exactly where the drains are going to be. That doesn't really surprise me. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But maybe that's not such a bad thing, since some remaining sediment will just sit at the bottom (1/2 inch deep) and can be cleaned up there. :Smile:  The first pic is the cement guy working in the filter/pump tank.

----------


## terp80

The water and sewage tanks  :Flush:  have been delivered. Beauties they are.  :Fing02:

----------


## koman

That septic tank looks like a Triffid with the stingers cut off....... Don get the tanks mixed up when you connect them to the water lines..... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Oh great! Thanks Koman. Now I'll have nightmares about a giant Triffid buried in my yard. :Aargh4:

----------


## terp80

> Don't get the tanks mixed up when you connect them to the water lines.....


More nightmares. :Ugh2:

----------


## terp80

They put up all 5 fans: living room, master bedroom, guest bedroom, office/bedroom, and laundry/bedroom. I wanted them white to blend with the ceiling. Shown: living room and office/bedroom.

----------


## FatOne

Looking Good Terps, coming along nicely.

----------


## terp80

The Thai  kitchen area has been tiled with non-slip brown tile. There's not much area, but there was no more room since we're already over the set-back line. If my wife steps back more than two steps, she's in trouble. :Shock:

----------


## terp80

The outside lights have been installed in the deck/fishpond area. The black one is the motion sensor light.

----------


## terp80

The back door at the kitchen is wood, which will be painted white. The second shot shows the 2 cm space at the bottom. How can I keep all the *crawlies* out considering this *big gap*?  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Wasp

terp ........... I've been looking at your plans .

At the back --- do you have your concrete posts 4 metres apart ?



Wasp

----------


## palexxxx

> The back door at the kitchen is wood, which will be painted white. The second shot shows the 2 cm space at the bottom. How can I keep all the *crawlies* out considering this *big gap*?



Lay a row of bricks across the floor.   :rofl:

----------


## cnx37

Optional aternative? Hire a young Burmese (Thai - lazy). Arm them with the appropriate aersol spray & "Bob's your Uncle".

----------


## terp80

> terp ........... I've been looking at your plans . 
> At the back --- do you have your concrete posts 4 metres apart ?


It looks like it Waspie. I had to check p.6 since the plans are in my car. Why do you ask? . . . now I'm nervous.  :Eek5:

----------


## terp80

> Lay a row of bricks across the floor.






> Optional aternative? Hire a young Burmese (Thai - lazy). Arm them with the appropriate aersol spray & "Bob's your Uncle".


Gee, thanks guys.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 6kon

terp: I would be more worried about what crawling in those windows...  :Smile:  

Btw when are you going to put in the windows?


6kon

----------


## terp80

> Looking Good Terps, coming along nicely.


Thanks for the encouragement FO. Sometimes I need it. Like today, for example, when I discovered that the electrician did *not* locate all the light switches closest to the door frames as he was instructed to do - we even drew symbols on the walls. The idea was to never have to figure out *where* a light switch is - it's always the closest one. But, noooooooooooooooooo :Banghead:   . . . *TIT*.   :Rant:

----------


## koman

I think T80 is in the shit on numerous levels. 

  That motion sensor light is going to go on every time a mosquito shows up and drive everybody nuts.

 Birds are going to roost and shit all over those white painted ledges...and down onto everything beneath.  

  Everything from junior centipedes to monitor lizards will come in under the door...and then the door is going to be eaten by termites. 

The fish pond is going to burst and flood the place at 3am... right after the toilets have backed up all over the floor upstairs.... and the entire electrical system is going to melt down after the water tank has been ripped open by the explosion caused by the propane tank blowing up taking all the windows and most of the walls with it.  

I'd rip the whole thing down, sell the land and move to a condo in Pattaya.... being as they are cleaning the place up an all.... :Smile:    Between floods, smoke and freezing weather in the winter, CM is virtually uninhabitable anyway.... :Smile: 

Do it now...you can thank me later..... :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Koman, the most original & informative post I have ever read (I do not read much). Thank you.
The only decent decision I have made - no fish pond.
I already live in a condo but location no good - CNX.
Pattaya -Mecca. I go "lady-night" - cut, cut!
Problem - wife - hates water; desires house - big, big. Close Mama, Papa.
The only solution I can see - house to wife (of course) + substantial allowance.
Koman - one other thing - you live in Isaan. Seems OK.

----------


## terp80

> I think T80 is in the shit on numerous levels.  
>   That motion sensor light is going to go on every time a mosquito shows up and drive everybody nuts. 
>  Birds are going to roost and shit all over those white painted ledges...and down onto everything beneath.   
>   Everything from junior centipedes to monitor lizards will come in under the door...and then the door is going to be eaten by termites.  
> The fish pond is going to burst and flood the place at 3am... right after the toilets have backed up all over the floor upstairs.... and the entire electrical system is going to melt down after the water tank has been ripped open by the explosion caused by the propane tank blowing up taking all the windows and most of the walls with it.   
> I'd rip the whole thing down, sell the land and move to a condo in Pattaya.... being as they are cleaning the place up an all....   Between floods, smoke and freezing weather in the winter, CM is virtually uninhabitable anyway.... 
> Do it now...you can thank me later.....   
> 				__________________


  ::spin:: *OMG!*  :Aargh4:   :Scared1:  But, you know Koman, you are probably right about the motion detector[s]. :iagree:  In fact, I may not use them at all. The bird problem I don't think will be too bad. If the pool leaks, it will just water the plants. The propane tanks will be outside, which should help minimize the damage. The door is _mai daeng_ I think, but I'll keep an eye on it, ad I'll keep the termite poison topped up around the house. The gap I will have to find a solution somehow. :1zhelp:  I am concerned about the electrical system, but I'll have an electrical engineer check it out once it's on and running. :Worried: 

Condo in Pattaya? Thanks, but I'll pass. I do like this quiet little spot in an older _moo baan_.  :Fing02:

----------


## koman

> . The bird problem I don't think will be too bad


Maybe not...the toxic air in CM will have killed off most of the birds anyway..... :Smile: 




> The propane tanks will be outside, which should help minimize the damage.


Have you ever seen the damage an exploding propane tank can do?  Outside or not...everything will be gone...half the mooban will be rubble.




> I am concerned about the electrical system


Damn right,  don't even turn it on...ever.  It's gonna short out and start a fire which will cause the propane tank to  blow up.....and......

Stop living in denial and listening to FO;  he's just trying to be up-beat.....tear it all down before it's too late, and head for Pattaya, even if you have to take the bus.... need a Real Estate agent to help you find that condo ???.... :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> 
> The back door at the kitchen is wood, which will be painted white. The second shot shows the 2 cm space at the bottom. How can I keep all the *crawlies* out considering this *big gap*?  
> 
> 
> 
> Lay a row of bricks across the floor.



On a serious note (since you didn't appreciate my previous suggestion),  take the door off,  nail a 1.5 cm strip of wood on the bottom,  since you are going to paint the door white the addition will be invisible anyway.

----------


## Wasp

koman gets into these moods from time to time .

Dont worry terp .

He's probably 50% wrong .






Probably .

----------


## Wasp

At the back --- do you have your concrete posts 4 metres apart ?   

It looks like it Waspie. I had to check p.6 since the plans are in my car. Why do you ask? . . . now I'm nervous.  :Eek5: 


No . Don't be nervous . 
I'm trying to find how far apart I can put concrete posts so I can increase some dimensions in my house plan ( See Bettyboo's Thread ).

If they can be 4 metres apart I can gain a lot of room .




Wasp

 I just found a plan which had them 5 metres apart !

Maybe they are thicker posts ?

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  . The bird problem I don't think will be too bad    Maybe not...the toxic air in CM will have killed off most of the birds anyway.....   Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  The propane tanks will be outside, which should help minimize the damage.    Have you ever seen the damage an exploding propane tank can do?  Outside or not...everything will be gone...half the mooban will be rubble.   Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  I am concerned about the electrical system    Damn right,  don't even turn it on...ever.  It's gonna short out and start a fire which will cause the propane tank to  blow up.....and...... 
> Stop living in denial and listening to FO;  he's just trying to be up-beat.....tear it all down before it's too late, and head for Pattaya, even if you have to take the bus.... need a Real Estate agent to help you find that condo ???....


Koman . . . STOP! I'm going to bed now and I'm sure I'll have nightmares all night.  :Yikes:   Propane . . .  :Firedevil:   :Aargh4:  





> koman gets into these moods from time to time . 
> Dont worry terp . 
> He's probably 50% wrong .       Probably .


Thanks Waspie, but that didn't help much  :No:  . . . well, maybe 50%.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> On a serious note (since you didn't appreciate my previous suggestion),  take the door off,  nail a 1.5 cm strip of wood on the bottom,  since you are going to paint the door white the addition will be invisible anyway.


Ah, Palexxxx, now that's more like it.  :Yup:  I just might try that and some sort of rubber thing at the bottom too. Thanks for the suggestion.  :Thinkerg:

----------


## koman

T80....you are being tempted by false prophets.   Nail wood or rubber on the bottom of your door FFS....things crawling under the door is the very least of your problems..... :Smile: 

Would you like some literature on Pattaya condos and bus schedules?... :Smile:

----------


## misskit

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> On a serious note (since you didn't appreciate my previous suggestion),  take the door off,  nail a 1.5 cm strip of wood on the bottom,  since you are going to paint the door white the addition will be invisible anyway.
> 
> 
> Ah, Palexxxx, now that's more like it.  I just might try that and some sort of rubber thing at the bottom too. Thanks for the suggestion.


Those brown draft excluders with the brush-like edge work well. The back door of my house has had one since the house was built in '97 and only recently had to be replaced.

----------


## terp80

> terp: I would be more worried about what crawling in those windows...   
> Btw when are you going to put in the windows?  
> 6kon


Yeah, all sorts of things come in those "windows."  Windsor is making them as we speak. They said the middle of this month, so maybe next week. I'm curious as to how they solve the problem of _crooked_ window openings. Of course, I am assured that there will be no problem. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The hand railing was installed. I wasn't consulted on the final design as was originally planned. :durh:    At first, I didn't like the way it extended down to the first step, so I had the man cut it back a few feet. The downside, of course, is that now there is NO handrail for those first two steps. :Nervous:  It may not be safer, but it will look better, I think.  :Yup:

----------


## terp80

They filled up the fish pond from the little khlong/creek in the back. I think it is to check for any leaks before polishing the cement. I wanted the water level as high as possible, because they built up the sides higher than I wanted. :Headache: 
The only problem is the pump/filter chamber water level (left) is a little lower than the fish pond (right), and so that will limit the ultimate height of the fish pond. My basic idea was/is to have the water high on the sides so I can see the fish better.  :swimfish:

----------


## terp80

They brought in the "Makro" to clean up the junk and debris around the house and to dig the hole for the sewage tank, and maybe dig the area around the back wall so it can be repaired. They will also build up the area where the driveway will be. I saw a bunch of debris still in the dirt, and since I have  - on *many* occasions  :Rant:  - told my guys that I wanted ALL that removed, I am curious to see how they do that now.  :Crazy:

----------


## FatOne

Keep it up Terps, don't listen to the doomsayers.

----------


## terp80

> Keep it up Terps, don't listen to the doomsayers.


Thanks again FO. It's getting down to crunch time now - on many things. :Bigeyes2:   For example, I must decide on the kitchen this week. Kitzcho Design is a bit more expensive than custom made, but I haven't actually *seen* the custom company's finished work yet. So . . .  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

The dirt in the yard is being "redistributed." It looks like, after they bury the septic  tank, there will be more dirt than I need. I was going to raise the ground level maybe 40 cm _at most_, but now I have more than that. I'm not sure how much of the construction detritus is now buried under the dirt. I have been telling them all along that I want it *completely GONE*, but I think some of it is just hidden under the surface now. :Headache:  I was thinking of getting a metal rod and poking all around. Any good ideas as to how to check what they have done?   :Thinkerg:

----------


## ootai

> The dirt in the yard is being "redistributed." It looks like, after they bury the septic tank, there will be more dirt than I need. I was going to raise the ground level maybe 40 cm _at most_, but now I have more than that. I'm not sure how much of the construction detritus is now buried under the dirt. I have been telling them all along that I want it *completely GONE*, but I think some of it is just hidden under the surface now. I was thinking of getting a metal rod and poking all around. Any good ideas as to how to check what they have done?


terp
No need to check mate, as what wasn't picked up with the excavator will be buried or covered and therefore out of sight. Thai conclusion "nothing to worry about" and no effort needed. Farang Baa!
When my Missus built our place I was on them everyday but it was still me who raked it up and carted it away to the water hole we were filling in.
Keep up the good work posting and every time you dig a garden in the future you will remember trhat they never cleaned up everything.

----------


## terp80

> terp
> No need to check mate, as what wasn't picked up with the excavator will be buried or covered and therefore out of sight. Thai conclusion "nothing to worry about" and no effort needed. Farang Baa!
> When my Missus built our place I was on them everyday but it was still me who raked it up and carted it away to the water hole we were filling in.
> Keep up the good work posting and every time you dig a garden in the future you will remember that they never cleaned up everything.


 :rofl:  Ootai, I'm afraid you're right. Back out there this afternoon, and, _from what I can see_, it looks like they did a fairly decent job.  _Considering TIT_.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

OK, today the woodman arrived with his three man crew. They are to do the inside stairs of _mai daeng_ and the front stairs and stoop of _mai sak_. As you can see, he has *real tools*. A power planer and power sander, along with the power (miter) saw and metal work table, etc. And to top it all off, they cleaned up at the end of the day. :Fing02:  Needless to say, I was favorably impressed. :smilie_clap:   There was a giant pile of _mai daeng_ plane chips and sawdust, which I am assured can be mulched into the soil - without fear of termites. I sure hope so. :Sigh:  

Sorry for the poor photo exposure. I inadvertently knocked my camera setting off Auto.  :Sorry1:

----------


## terp80

The stair men are working away. I paid them 1/2 payment of 10,000 THB. The wood is ours, so it's all labor. ("labour" for those still using Norman English) The closeup shows what they did with the rail.

----------


## terp80

This photo shows the right side where the septic tank is. I'm not sure where this sewage water goes. The foreman tells me it goes into the storm water drain. If  that's the case, does that mean it goes into the Ping River? :Shock:  A disturbing thought if true. :Ugh: 

  I'll have to follow up on this.

----------


## terp80

I think they (the foremen) sold some of my good-looking dirt after I told them - *in* *no uncertain terms* - that I wanted to keep it until I could determine the level of the land I wanted.  :Zx11pissed:   I'm sure they will say, "oh no, it's just been spread around and the driveway area raised up." Of course now I can't prove it, because I didn't stay there all day. But in hindsight, the fact there were *two* dump trucks there now makes sense.  :Zx11pissed:  One brought the "makro," but the other one? Hmmm  :Scratchchin:  

This first shot is from yesterday; the second from today. I just hope I don't lose my temper tomorrow when I have to talk to them. They have been really ticking me off more and more lately by never giving me a straight answer or giving me the old "mai bpen rai" all the time.

----------


## terp80

Here is shot of the stairs from the top. The landing still needs to completed, then they will finish the wood. But I don't know how to protect them from the elements if there is a rainstorm.  A straight rain, no matter how hard, will not enter the house, but if there is wind . . .  :17:   The Windsor windows and doors will not be installed for another two weeks.

----------


## terp80

The fishpond appears to be losing about 5 cm per day. We have had no rain, but that still seems like a lot to me. I made a mark on the side this afternoon, so I'll see where the level is tomorrow morning. :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

Here are a couple more shots of the waste water system pipes. There are two lines; one on the left side with access for the fish pond and one on the right with the septic tank. :Approve:

----------


## terp80

Here a couple shots of the house taken from the Children's Park, now that the green screen fence and the debris are gone. The late afternoon light made for nice color. :Veryhappy:

----------


## palexxxx

Looks very nice.  I'm jealous.

----------


## terp80

> Looks very nice.  I'm jealous.


Thanks for the compliment Palexxx!! :Smile:  Don't be jealous of the headache I have from dealing with all the finishing work.  :Headache:  :Banghead:  :34:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> Looks very nice.  I'm jealous.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Palexxx!! Don't be jealous of the headache I have from dealing with all the finishing work.


You have to suffer a few headaches to get anything looking nice around here.

Those latest house pics do look very nice indeed.  Much better than piled up cement bags and whatnot..... :Smile: 

One thing...the outlet line from the septic tank seems to have plenty of inspection hatches, but no dry-bed tanks.   We have a system almost exactly like yours but there are two dry-bed tanks in the outlet line as well as the access hatches.     Might be worth asking your builder about.  I'm told that dry-bed tanks help to further purify the septic outlet and make quite a difference to what gets released  at the end of the line.  Not that most Thais bother about what they dump into the drains or fields.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FatOne

Great Pics Terps, keep your cool mate, she'll be right!

----------


## terp80

> Great Pics Terps, keep your cool mate, she'll be right!


Thanks FO. :Smile:  I went to the house this morning and I asked my a/b to ask the foremen where they took the dirt. I didn't ask IF they took it. They told the foremen they took it to a quarry and dumped it there, because it was all rubbish. I told him it looked perfectly good to me, and I didn't appreciate them doing what I emphatically told them NOT to do. He said there was a miscommunication. I said there sure was, and I was P*%#sed! BUT, I didn't lose my temper . . .  :Cool:

----------


## palexxxx

Did you ask them to return it?

----------


## terp80

> Did you ask them to return it?


 :rofl:  No, but I am trying to figure out the proper sanction - or vengeance? :Saevil:   But, in reality, I will probably do nothing other than report it here on TDF.  And I also want to find out how much one or two truckloads of replacement top soil would cost. The two foremen only hurt themselves in the long run, because now I cannot recommend using them - at least for a high quality build. :Poke:  My a/b is a different story - he does try to do what I want. :Yup:

----------


## Wasp

> One thing...the outlet line from the septic tank seems to have plenty of inspection hatches, but no dry-bed tanks.   We have a system almost exactly like yours but there are two dry-bed tanks in the outlet line



Koman my favourite dusky man from Oman ......... a very short lesson please .

On Missy's original renovation they put a 'toilet' tank in the ground ........ and that's it !
Once a year someone comes and pumps it out and puts it into small bottles and sells it for 20 baht I think .

Anyway ..... that stuff about dry-bed tanks . Are they for places where your waste eventually runs out somewhere or could they be of use back at Wat Wasp ?

----------


## terp80

Starting to wall up the lower part of the house. I will have two access doors (vented with screens) which will allow some small person to get in under the house to make any changes or repairs. The hole you see in this first shot is NOT going to be the door area. I have been asking them to remove all of the junk and debris from under the house. In that hole is someone's lunch garbage! :Puke:  The access door will be _on the left_ by the steps. Landscaping may be a challenge in those areas where access is needed. :Nervous:  

As you can see in the other shots, the plumbing work is nowhere near finished. The main water and waste lines :Flush:  need to be hooked up yet. They will probably start that next week.  :Biggthumpup:

----------


## terp80

The steel railing guy and the wood stair man are working in conjunction with each other now. Unfortunately, this railing extends down past the first step, which is where it was supposed to stop/begin. Short memory? :Tired: The outside front steps and stoop[?] will be teak, as will the hand rails, which I have had custom made to fit my hand. Pretty cool! :Fing02:  Something I couldn't afford to do in 'Murica. :Unitedstates:  I'll have a pic of the hand rail tomorrow. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The office/bedroom and guest bedroom have had the baseboards painted white. Makes those rooms look better I think. But the painter didn't tape the floor, so there is paint he'll have to remove later. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

An "action shot" of the wood stair crew attaching a 2 cm piece onto a stair tread. This was necessary because the Doi Tau man who cut the treads cut the wood without accounting for a rounded "nose." We'll see how noticeable some of these defects are after the job has been completed. So far, I am impressed with the stair man and his crew. In this photo they are gluing and screwing the piece along the horizontal edge. :Fing02:

----------


## cnx37

Wood stair crew - big muscles - sexy men.
Soon, you will NOT have a HOUSE - you will have a HOME!
Good luck.

----------


## terp80

The fish pond man came today to look over everything. He made a slight change to the filter/pump chamber - making the filter area larger by reducing the pump area. The overall size of the chamber stays the same. I told him I wanted the water level as high as possible, and he said the best that could be done under the circumstances was about 25 cm below the top of the walls. I would have liked it about 15 or 20, but that is not possible. _Damn it, I told them those walls were too high!!_ We discussed the positioning of the UV light - *outside* the pond at the water fall. That was necessitated by the fact that the access doors will be far away, and so it is better to put the light outside instead of under the house.  Now I'll have to research what the UV light actually does. He'll return in about a month, after 95% of the house is finished. He didn't want construction dirt/dust etc. getting into the pool after it was up and running. :Headbang:

----------


## terp80

BIg problem with the front steps. The wooden stair man must have told the foremen that the steps would not be 15 cm rises with the _mai sak_ treads. The foremen told him the steps were built for tile, as that's what the plans called for. I found all this out from my a/b after I had delivered some beautiful and expensive (22 pieces = 8,200THB) Cotto tile to the house. I was there for more than 20 minutes, but they did not acknowledge my presence at all while they were discussing this situation. This may be an expensive fix - for somebody :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - but I'll meet with my a/b tomorrow morning to talk about it. This photo shows only some of them talking about it. :Sad:

----------


## terp80

> Wood stair crew - big muscles - sexy men.
> Soon, you will NOT have a HOUSE - you will have a HOME!
> Good luck.


Thanks CNX. I have a headache and sore throat. :Tired:   I think all this is finally getting to me.  :Grumble:   I should go home and have a hot toddy. :Trink26:  Or I would have one if I had the ingredients.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

"Getting to" you - a natural evolution. Congrats.
When a little "down", my personal preference - rum & coke (as in cola). I have a wealth of experience in this area - so f.....g listen.
Formula -
tall glass
50% ice (as in frozen water)
50% rum
50% coke
Soon - the world will be seen though "rum-coloured" glasses.

----------


## terp80

> "Getting to" you - a natural evolution. Congrats.
> When a little "down", my personal preference - rum & coke (as in cola). I have a wealth of experience in this area - so f.....g listen. Formula -
> tall glass
> 50% ice (as in frozen water)
> 50% rum
> 50% coke
> Soon - the world will be seen though "rum-coloured" glasses.


Thanks CNX,  but I have bad memories of rum and Coke from 50 years ago :Puke: ,  so I'll stick with a hot toddy. :Cool:  :Yeah:

----------


## cnx37

Terps
Stuffed if I can sleep - PAIN!
Rum - the drink of sailors. I never liked the smell or taste. But, after a few, my opinion changed. Why is that? Curiously, whiskey was never my drink - smell, taste. Gin - only for poofs? Vodka - same? Brandy - I liked (& dry). Different strokes for different folks - result - same, same. "Pissed" ("as a fart".)
Rum & coke - was introduced by the Beatles.
Beer - OK but numerous toilet trips. Longer to take effect. I ALWAYS drank for EFFECT. There was nothing social about my drinking.
Rum was good for fishing - kept you warm? Why use warm clothing? 
I purchased rum by the carton ie 12 bottles at a time - better transport, a little cheaper, fewer trips to the pub (liquor store). It is immoral; breaking the 10 commandments to run out of booze?

----------


## terp80

> Terps
> Stuffed if I can sleep - PAIN!
> Rum - the drink of sailors. I never liked the smell or taste. But, after a few, my opinion changed. Why is that? Curiously, whiskey was never my drink - smell, taste. Gin - only for poofs? Vodka - same? Brandy - I liked (& dry). Different strokes for different folks - result - same, same. "Pissed" ("as a fart".)
> Rum & coke - was introduced by the Beatles.
> Beer - OK but numerous toilet trips. Longer to take effect. I ALWAYS drank for EFFECT. There was nothing social about my drinking.
> Rum was good for fishing - kept you warm? Why use warm clothing? 
> I purchased rum by the carton ie 12 bottles at a time - better transport, a little cheaper, fewer trips to the pub (liquor store). It is immoral; breaking the 10 commandments to run out of booze?


Well, yes, I guess so. Good luck with the pain though. :Eek13:

----------


## terp80

The wood stair man finished the installation of the inside stairs and railings.  :Smile:  Yet to be stained and finished though.

----------


## terp80

Met with my a/b today about several things. The front stairs, which were involved in the big discussion yesterday, are to be redone because the top step is only 10-11 cm instead of 15 :durh: . The one foreman didn't want to fix it, because it would be too difficult. Interestingly, the wood stair man called my wife (in BKK) and told her that those stairs should be made right and not to listen to that foreman! At any rate, the tile man will have to redo the stairs. As a result, the foremen didn't talk to either me or my a/b the whole time we were there this morning.  :Tapedshut:  At this point, I really don't care, because I have learned that that foreman's main focus is not on building a quality house for us, but on building the house as quickly and efficiently as possible so he can pay his crews and get his money. So anything that requires *fixing* on his part is met with an emphatic "_mai bpen rai_." Not any more. :Wiggle:

----------


## cnx37

Mr Terp - just a thought. Maybe you can be my proxy - house construction - trials & tribulations.
You are so cool - jai yen yen - just take it on the chin & move right along.
The recipe?
Congratulations!

----------


## terp80

> Mr Terp - just a thought. Maybe you can be my proxy - house construction - trials & tribulations.
> You are so cool - jai yen yen - just take it on the chin & move right along.
> The recipe?
> Congratulations!


Well thanks CNX. :Smile:  I think they're wearing me out . . .  :Rolleyes:

----------


## 6kon

*       If the problem can be solved why worry? If the problem cannot be solved worrying will do you no good.    * 


  ―     Śāntideva

----------


## terp80

> If the problem can be solved why worry? If the problem cannot be solved worrying will do you no good.       
>   ―     Śāntideva


 Yup, true enough 6kon, but that still doesn't stop me from worrying about whether the problem can reasonably be solved or solved without causing pain or discomfort to others. :Confused:

----------


## cnx37

Terps - mind realignment required! Facebook/Twitter - off to the gym - a # 10 body?
ME, ME, ME society? 
6kon - "wisdom man".
Don't worry - be happy. If you cannot be happy - be sad!

----------


## terp80

We spotted another problem, the electric for the Thai kitchen light is up above the white cement molding.  :Sigh:  You can see it as the second set of wires from the right on the back wall. They should be just below the molding. How is the best way to remedy this situation, seeing that the molding can't [realistically] be moved? And the QCon blocks behind the molding are only 7.5 cm thick.   :Feedback:

----------


## palexxxx

^  they'll get the angle grinder out to run a channel down to where you want it,  lay the cable in the channel and then cement back over.

----------


## terp80

> ^  they'll get the angle grinder out to run a channel down to where you want it,  lay the cable in the channel and then cement back over.


Thanks Palexxxx! I didn't think of going _through_ the molding like that. I'll talk to them about that tomorrow. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Aaack! :Omfg:   Went out to the house this evening and realized that the painter, who is normally very good, has painted the red wood bannister *white*! :durh:  It is supposed to be _stained_ - same as the stairs. Luckily, he did not paint the outside railing yet, so I'll email my a/b to have him stopped tomorrow first thing. It will be a chore to remove all the paint so it can be stained properly. :Boggled:  I guess he just loves to paint stuff and couldn't stop himself. :Ugh2: 

Here is the railing *before* he assaulted it.

----------


## cnx37

Mr Terps - you have numerous options

You are not a lucky man anymore?

May I suggest the chef's special menu - "the best of the best"

"Spiritual" option
Bring in a lotta monks - many blessings
Result - no more "problems"
No need to "drink" - no need to "cry" 
You - "happy man" - "good luck" man

"Bill W & Dr Bob" option
"Acceptance is the answer to all my problems today" (p447 - BB)
"This too shall pass" (The 12 Promises) 
In the interim, SUFFER!

"Ultimate" option 
Clark Kent Supreme
Jump off a 30 storey building
Personally, I have no experience re this option
Rumour - it is exciting (for a very short time)

"Feel good" option
Not a "fix" option
Kick his arse - kick it hard!

"White" v "Stain" - almost same, same?

----------


## terp80

> Mr Terps - you have numerous options  You are not a lucky man anymore? 
> May I suggest the chef's special menu - "the best of the best"  "Spiritual" option Bring in a lotta monks - many blessings
> Result - no more "problems"
> No need to "drink" - no need to "cry" 
> You - "happy man" - "good luck" man  "Bill W & Dr Bob" option
> "Acceptance is the answer to all my problems today" (p447 - BB)
> "This too shall pass" (The 12 Promises) 
> In the interim, SUFFER!  "Ultimate" option 
> Clark Kent Supreme
> ...


Haha. Very interesting CNX. But, there IS another option: Make them/him sand the paint off. If it makes the hand rail slightly smaller, that's OK.  "White" v "Stain" - almost same, same? Not even close, IMHO.

----------


## Wasp

.
.
.
_Oh__ the wisdom of those who have gone before you__ !!!!_




You are now on the 15th September with steps of varying heights , bathrooms that were a mixture of red bricks and Q-cons , windows only 30 cm above floor level , electric cables emerging above the moulding instead of below it  ....... lovely wooden handrails painted over in white paint !

...... and just to be utterly annoying here is koman on the 22nd of May .....




*koman* : to *terp* 22nd May

 ..................."  Looks like things are going well for you. You are still at the stage where things move along quickly. They are really quite good at the big structural stuff.....but wait till they start screwing around with door hanging, electrical installations, and the thousand and one details that go into the finishing. 
That's when you begin to see life in slow motion and more cock-ups than a Keystone Kops movie..... 

Do not leave the site....not even for five minutes during the finishing stages. A Thai contractor can do more damage in those five minutes than Hurricane Katrina did to New Orleans in 24 hours....."



He may have scrotum problems but koman was uncannily accurate about the old somchais finishing the details hey ?





Wasp

----------


## terp80

> .
> . Oh the wisdom of those who have gone before you !!!!    
> You are now on the 15th September with steps of varying heights , bathrooms that were a mixture of red bricks and Q-cons , windows only 30 cm above floor level , electric cables emerging above the moulding instead of below it  ....... lovely wooden handrails painted over in white paint ! 
> ...... and just to be utterly annoying here is koman on the 22nd of May .....     koman : to terp 22nd May   ..................."  Looks like things are going well for you. You are still at the stage where things move along quickly. They are really quite good at the big structural stuff.....but wait till they start screwing around with door hanging, electrical installations, and the thousand and one details that go into the finishing. 
> That's when you begin to see life in slow motion and more cock-ups than a Keystone Kops movie.....  
> Do not leave the site....not even for five minutes during the finishing stages. A Thai contractor can do more damage in those five minutes than Hurricane Katrina did to New Orleans in 24 hours....."    He may have scrotum problems but koman was uncannily accurate about the old somchais finishing the details hey ?     
> Wasp


Haha. :Laugh2:  Well said Waspy, but I don't think Koman was uncanny. I think he was quite canny really, because he had lived through this period in his own build and had no doubt read of similarly situated farang. I read the threads myself as well, and have been subconsciously dreading this stage, despite looking forward the completion of the build. *BUT*, I do not want to stay at the house and watch them all day. :Suspect:  I am terribly bored, and they do not understand me (nor I them), or else if they do, they say things like, "yes, yes, it will be alright later" or "this is the way we build it here" or some such nonsense. And me, being the Newbie, I can't always call their BS. :Dunno:  Sometimes I do - but not always. :Irked:  At least I am able to catch many things in time for there to be a fix. Most times at no cost to me.

But other things are beyond fixing, for example the stairs. Today, since it was not possible to fix the bottom step without tearing out almost all of the steps :Yikes: , it was decided to lower the top of the bottom step by 2 cm, from 22 cm to 20 cm. This would make the second step now 20 cm also - and all the rest remain the proper 18 cm. Unfortunately, this means the second step is now a bit too high, and I will have to make a small bodily adjustment in order to avoid pain in my right knee. :Aargh4:  I am sure that, after a few months, I will have a subtle routine down where only the most unusually observant person would be able to tell that I was having any problem. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## farmerjohn

terpo, love this thread, check your progress every week. house looks great! 
building anywhere in the world you will come into problems even when you pay top money to professionals. when you build over here its just the same but a lot cheaper to fix said problems, as you know.......
wish there was this much info on the web when we built our first house here! our "farm" house which is still in progress 3 years after moving in still throws up problems, like last night, new leak in the cheap tin roof, just find another bucket till we get it fixed! mates from Europe just laugh at me and say you have been in Thailand tooooo long.
you gonna be able to finish this house to your second budget forecast? 
again lovely looking house!

----------


## cnx37

> you gonna be able to finish this house to your second budget forecast?


Farmer John - quality question!
Your actual v budget?
Terps - I am eagerly awaiting your rseponse.
Mine - really rough estimate! Early stages. Originally - B3.7m. Now, revised - B4.9m - a number of mods.
As Terps once said - curiously, it never goes down.
Why?

----------


## terp80

> terpo, love this thread, check your progress every week. house looks great! 
> building anywhere in the world you will come into problems even when you pay top money to professionals. when you build over here its just the same but a lot cheaper to fix said problems, as you know.......
> wish there was this much info on the web when we built our first house here! our "farm" house which is still in progress 3 years after moving in still throws up problems, like last night, new leak in the cheap tin roof, just find another bucket till we get it fixed! mates from Europe just laugh at me and say you have been in Thailand tooooo long.
> you gonna be able to finish this house to your second budget forecast? 
> again lovely looking house!


Thanks so much farmerjohn! :Veryhappy:   Ummm, three years and still at it? Noooooooooooo!
I know there will be many more glitches and cockups :Headache:  in the next few months (years!?). :Crying:  I will just have to weather this storm.  :Umbrella:  And record it, so Wasp and the others can sit back and enjoy my pain . . .  ::chitown::  

My budget is . . . well, not really a "budget" any more. Now my thinking is that I will spend whatever I need to finish the house in "farang style." Right now, I think I might be able to come in just under 3.5 million baht for the house only - exclusive of any furnishings, the perimeter wall, and landscaping.  :Fingersx:

----------


## FatOne

It is a very nice house, but I'm with you terps, I just want mine to be over. With my budget constraints I will probably still be doing curtains and things later as the budget allows, but looking at most threads this is the norm.
Thankfully mine is a lot simpler so less to screw up!

----------


## cnx37

Tent for Rent! Long-term agreement - generous discount.

----------


## terp80

> It is a very nice house, but I'm with you terps, I just want mine to be over. With my budget constraints I will probably still be doing curtains and things later as the budget allows, but looking at most threads this is the norm.
> Thankfully mine is a lot simpler so less to screw up!


Haha. Yup, FO, just keep on truckin'.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cnx37

The Sheikh telephoned. He is concerned - no booking for tremendous deal. He wonders.

----------


## terp80

We had the Land Office man out today to find our boundary lines. Luckily, he was the same man who had surveyed the land a while back and so remembered about where the markers were. He and his helper found all but one, and that one is not at a corner, so probably no real problem. The good news is that all of the big trees on the deck/pond side of the house are on our land :Fing02: , although *not* _completely_, and that makes for some interesting issues when trying to build a wall/fence.  :Scared1:  The _phu yai baan_ stopped by and he would like to see us build a hedge or "green wall" instead of a block wall, as is "required" by the company that "owns" the _moo baan_. We are amenable to that; I'll just start with barbed wire and plant around that.  :Icon16:  We'll have to see what the outcome will be. The company has never been reasonable before, so there's no reason to think they will be this time. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The stick between the light post and the big ugly tree is the southeast corner.


The big tree is in front of the other two big trees. You are, more or less, looking down the western boundary line.

----------


## terp80

Speaking of the unreasonable (BKK) company, they have advised us that they do not want two (2) walls/fences  :Wall:  between our land and the people on our right (as you face the house). That is because our neighbors' land and our land is separated by a 2 meter wide underground drainage area. If we both built on our property lines there would be two walls/fences separated by that narrow 2 meters = "mai suay." So the lady who represents the company at the _moo baan_ suggested that we build *our* wall/fence and the other people don't. They would *not own* the 2 meters, but they would surely have the *effect* of having 2 extra meters. I asked her, what if *they* build the wall/fence  :Wall:  instead, and she said we could "work it out." _Choke dee_. Maybe *I* should volunteer to build *her* wall, and *we* get the effect of 2 extra meters? I have never met the neighbors, although an apparent owner kindly gave us permission to use her land while we were building our house. She is due back in town at the end of this month. Any thoughts?  :Question:

----------


## cnx37

Terps

Firstly, I would refer to p449 of AA BB.
Secondly, 2 fences - different - you will not be Mr Average - good? But, poorer.
My current inspiration - Thai man - finger nail - "work it out" - per your post.

Finally - "Choke dee - please add "mak mak".

Thoughts? No, I am inspiritional!

Super cheers, Mr Terps - now you can sleep very well tonight, prunee night; lunee night. Then, next "problem".

Grand finale - do not read this post - delete from mind. Say hello to Kuhn Jack (Jack Daniels). All problems gone - except tomorrow morning's headache - a small price to pay.

----------


## terp80

The electricians and plumbers were out today. Both crews were working on the same side of the house. The electricians were getting the wires into the control panel located in the pantry. The plumbers were hooking up the fresh and waste water systems. What I still can't get over is that the [fresh] water pipes are a *mere 2-6 inches under ground*! :34:  I may put maybe 10 centimeters or so of top soil down, but I will somehow have to mark where these lines are. Obviously, planting anything will be difficult. :11:

----------


## Wasp

> Maybe *I* should volunteer to build *her* wall, and *we* get the effect of 2 extra meters?Any thoughts?



Offer to share the cost of putting just the one wall on HER boundary . 
So you are generously allowing the state access through your land . 

That extra 2 metres is worth having the visual use of .



Wasp

----------


## cnx37

Terps, 
The Wasp is offering impeccable advice? I think so.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80    Maybe I should volunteer to build *her* wall, and we get the effect of 2 extra meters?Any thoughts?     
> Offer to share the cost of putting just the one wall on HER boundary . 
> So you are generously allowing the state access through your land .  
> That extra 2 metres is worth having the visual use of .


I was thinking a paying for that *entire* the wall myself, since we are getting the benefit. Sharing the cost might not be enough. Plus, she was nice enough to let me use her land during my build, *and* she doesn't have to agree to anything.

----------


## terp80

Today, I spoke to the lady who represents the BKK company, and she is sympathetic but has no say in anything. The company "rules" from BKK, and that remoteness makes them arbitrary. I told her I was willing to pay for that wall *if* it's on the other side of the 2 m khlong, but if that was not amenable, I would build my wall *after* the neighbor built theirs. We'll see how this all plays out. I am in no hurry.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Found this guy while digging the water pipes. :Scared:  I hope there aren't many more around. He walked off after his pincer reflexes were tested. They were fine.  :Poke:

----------


## FatOne

I hope there's not too many more of those around, but at least they are a lot slower than snakes and spiders!

----------


## terp80

> hope there's not too many more of those around, but at least they are a lot slower than snakes and spiders!


True FO. And harder to see when they just sit there . . . waiting. :Scared:

----------


## terp80

There's one guy working on the fish pond. The first shot is of the filter/pump chamber. The second photo is the water fountain and the third is where the water fall will be. The waterfall will have an open area at the top where I can put in pots of various water plants. I'll have to do a bit of research on this. :Confused:

----------


## cnx37

Mr Green Fingers
That is one hell of a fish pond. Your igenuiy has created a huge problem for me. How do I tell my FIL that his "man's cave" is really a "baby's cave"? Me thinks that he will be very "pissed off". Thank you.

----------


## palexxxx

Can anyone see pics in post #1121?  I can't see them.

Edit:  Disregard,  I had a look with Google Chrome,  the pics are there,  but I can't see them with Firefox.

----------


## terp80

One thing I would do differently is go to the Cotto Design Studio on Nimmanhaemin Road Soi 7 for *all* the bathrooms. I thought the Cotto Design people at Home Sukkapan would be the same, but I was totally wrong. The guys at Home Sukkapan had a computer program that did *not* reproduce the colors of the tiles, the images were just *2D* renderings, and the designs were more "Thai" in style. On the other hand, the guy at Nimman (Khun Wa) was a design graduate of a good arts university in BKK, and his computer program illustrated the *3D* designs in the same tiles as actually being used. In the first pic, you can see a TV screen image of what he had on his computer. It made the bathroom look terrific - the room dimensions were provided to both designers, but the latter 3D designs were much, much better. Khun Wa consulted with us for well over an hour, a week later came back with his design, which was later modified after more consultation. When we picked one (of three similar ones), he had a BOQ using the exact Cotto tiles to be used and their quantities. He will finalize this after talking to our a/b, then prepare a working flat tile design for the tiler to use on the job. The second shot is all the tile, including the floor tile, laid next to each other. And the last shot is the preliminary BOQ. As you can see, it is not cheap. :Bigeyes:  Apparently I only liked the expensive stuff. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I readily admit this is an extravagance, but "I'm (she's) worth it" - a la Loreal. :Yup:

----------


## cnx37

Kuhn Terps, in accordance with my terms of reference, I am searching for sarcasm. Your Cotto Design adventure - what can I say?
Should I be at Cotto tomorrow? Just copy Mr Terps design/recommendation.
OK - the best I can up with tonight.
Too good for YOU - Mr Terps. Wife & I are very jealous - you are a classy guy - especially for an Americano. You, gringo, go home - I no like you.

----------


## Klondyke

> Found this guy while digging the water pipes. I hope there aren't many more around. He walked off after his pincer reflexes were tested. They were fine.


I find these guys very often only after big rain in the morning on the bottom of swimming pool, always drown, no sign of a life. Never see them in the garden. I know only by chance - when raking the old leaves - they are at the foot of perimeter wall under the old leaves, hardly to discover, they run away under the leaves. 

I would not believe that at night they travel 10 m over the lawn, then crossing concrete walkway 1.5m, climb up 20cm high rim of the pool and jump in, why? in a desperation? they cannot swim.

----------


## FatOne

Terps, can't wait to see your tiles finished! Wow! You have gone all out. I settled on mainly white with a feature because of cost and distance.

----------


## terp80

> Kuhn Terps, in accordance with my terms of reference, I am searching for sarcasm. Your Cotto Design adventure - what can I say?
> Should I be at Cotto tomorrow? Just copy Mr Terps design/recommendation.
> OK - the best I can up with tonight.
> Too good for YOU - Mr Terps. Wife & I are very jealous - you are a classy guy - especially for an Americano. You, gringo, go home - I no like you.


Hi CNX. Yeah, if I were you, I *would* stop by, especially since your condo is so close. The design fee is 3,000 THB., but IMHO well worth it. And I know you can afford it.  :Approve:  I think Koman did it as well and was pleased. (Koman, correct me if I am wrong.) Khun Wa was my guy, and you can see the sort of thing he can come up with. Of course, it was done with our input, so yours can look like whatever *you* want.   :Fing02:  Your wife and her family will think you are a *god*! :Notworthy:

----------


## terp80

> Terps, can't wait to see your tiles finished! Wow! You have gone all out. I settled on mainly white with a feature because of cost and distance.


Thanks FO. I guess I did. But, like I said before, this house will now be my permanent "forever" home, so . . .   :Yes(1): 

Our guest bathroom is pretty much the same as yours then.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Nice texture on the tiles mate

----------


## cnx37

Hi CNX. Yeah, if I were you, I *would* stop by, especially since your condo is so close. The design fee is 3,000 THB., but IMHO well worth it. And I know you can afford it.  :Approve:  I think Koman did it as well and was pleased. (Koman, correct me if I am wrong.) Khun Wa was my guy, and you can see the sort of thing he can come up with. Of course, it was done with our input, so yours can look like whatever *you* want.   :Fing02:  Your wife and her family will think you are a *god*! :Notworthy: [/QUOTE]

Mr Terps - B3k - I no like - discount? OK - you win - I pay B3k.
My wife/family may think I am a god. No - no - they are wrong!
 I AM GOD!
Good luck with -
fish
neighbour & fence
Colour - stairs
breathing - very important
ie everything!

----------


## terp80

> find these guys very often only after big rain in the morning on the bottom of swimming pool, always drown, no sign of a life. Never see them in the garden. I know only by chance - when raking the old leaves - they are at the foot of perimeter wall under the old leaves, hardly to discover, they run away under the leaves.  
> I would not believe that at night they travel 10 m over the lawn, then crossing concrete walkway 1.5m, climb up 20cm high rim of the pool and jump in, why? in a desperation? they cannot swim.


Thanks for the scorpion info Klondyke. Why they jump in your pool I don't know. But it certainly goes to show what a nice and inviting pool you have! :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Mr Terps - B3k - I no like - discount? OK - you win - I pay B3k.
> My wife/family may think I am a god. No - no - they are wrong!  I AM GOD!
> Good luck with -
> fish
> neighbour & fence
> Colour - stairs
> breathing - very important
> ie everything!


Thanks CNX. I agree: breathing is very important. :Yup:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, your comment "sparked" my thoughts. Quick - research the internet.

"Life is in the breath. He who half breathes, half lives".

I am a "reformed man" - 1/2 hour ago, I changed my avatar. 
Now, just to put it into practice.

----------


## terp80

Aaack! :Cussing:  I just wrote a whole bunch of stuff about the problem with my fish pond and added a couple photos and then lost the connection. So I don't feel like doing it all over again right now. :34:  :Headache:

----------


## terp80

OK. Let's try this again. The new problem is with the waterfall at the far end of the fish pond. The plans called for a wall straight from the above part down to the bottom. The waterfall itself (about 30 cm across) would extend out and generate a smooth sheet into the water about 60 cm below. The problem is that the pipes are in the way of the wall. I guess the pool guy couldn't tell exactly where the walls would end up being before they poured the walls. :34:  Now, the question is what should I do with the wall? Move it back a little or run the pipes through it or have no wall at all. I like the wall as originally planned - but any of the three is doable. The water pipe for the waterfall must go behind the wall, if there is one. The other three pipes (2 yellow for electricity for underwater lighting and 1 blue for aeration pointing down the pond - away from the waterfall) should be in front of the wall. Any thoughts, especially from you guys who have fish ponds?  :Confused:

----------


## FatOne

I don't know how to do it, but I love the idea of a smooth wall of water, can't they move the pipe?

----------


## terp80

> I don't know how to do it, but I love the idea of a smooth wall of water, can't they move the pipe?


FO, I think I can get the smooth *wall of water* (only about 30 cm), just not the smooth *wall*. :Headache:  :Disappointed:  But I'm not giving up. It is possible to move the pipes, but they may have to dig them up out of the concrete base - or maybe re-route them a little, which may cause other problems. I'm not sure.  :13:

----------


## pominasia

Can you put a step in the floor - say 10 to 15 cm high, and sit the wall on it ?  The step would allow space to re-route the pipe(s) behind the wall.  You would have difficulty seeing the step underwater, particularly when the water is flowing.

Your house is looking very good.

----------


## Klondyke

> Any thoughts, especially from you guys who have fish ponds?


Terp,
I have not quite properly followed the thread, not sure where the problem is. However, I would be interested to see it occasionally once I get by chance to Chiang Mai. Could you give me PM with your phone?

On another thought: all the bottoms should have a proper slope for cleaning, this is always disregarded by the chang pun. They think that the water always go away even with a small slope. The water goes but the dirt does not, only with last 2 mm of water, unless you do not stir it off.

And think on the fact, that the fish produce incredible dirt within few days, even if not very overfed. Then it is good to have in every chamber of the process flow a drain valve (of generous dimension 1.5"- 2") to be able to release some of the shit every few days - not to forwarded it thru the all route.

----------


## terp80

> Can you put a step in the floor - say 10 to 15 cm high, and sit the wall on it ?  The step would allow space to re-route the pipe(s) behind the wall.  You would have difficulty seeing the step underwater, particularly when the water is flowing. 
> Your house is looking very good.


Hi Pominasia. Your step idea is a good one I think :Thinkerg: , but, by the time I get back to the house, the cement guy may have already made the new wall. As you can see from the accompanying photos, the fish pond man came out today, and we decided to reroute most of the pipes and move the wall back about 4-5 cm. He also told the cement guy to change the waterfall "spout" to a different shape to get the desired "wall of water." The photos show the way it is "before" - the "after" shots will be on Monday. :Fingersx:  And thanks for the compliment.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Thanks for all the good info about the fish pond filter system that you put on your thread Khlondyke. Although the pond structure is complete, I may still be able to modify my system. :Confused:  I will talk to my fish pond man about this. I think he speaks enough English to communicate this.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Klondyke

Terp,
I just finished monthly cleaning of the fish shit, making use of abundance of rainy water added over night (after 2 weeks no rain). One is asking where all the shit does come from?

It is highly recommended that you think on provisions of later any additional piping. I.e., inserting T-pieces with valves that enables any later change of mind.  I do not think that without any filtering/settling tanks you can fare with a clear water (in order to see at the end of the day the fish thing invested). A strong waterfall alone is good for a view and a good feeling but will not clean the water and will eat a lot of electric. 

Also to prepare for a good slope that is never sloped enough. And certain draining valves if the location allows. If does not, you can use submersible pump (Daewoo) or any other sucking pump outside to get rid off the shit that will come every day a lot of.

If not sure about the waterproofing of the finished walls and bottom, there are many different special mixtures available for finishing the surface making it more tight. A special care should be given to any pipe penetration thru the tank wall, it often leaks around.

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> I just finished monthly cleaning of the fish shit, making use of abundance of rainy water added over night (after 2 weeks no rain). One is asking where all the shit does come from? 
> It is highly recommended that you think on provisions of later any additional piping. I.e., inserting T-pieces with valves that enables any later change of mind.  I do not think that without any filtering/settling tanks you can fare with a clear water (in order to see at the end of the day the fish thing invested). A strong waterfall alone is good for a view and a good feeling but will not clean the water and will eat a lot of electric.  
> Also to prepare for a good slope that is never sloped enough. And certain draining valves if the location allows. If does not, you can use submersible pump (Daewoo) or any other sucking pump outside to get rid off the shit that will come every day a lot of. 
> If not sure about the waterproofing of the finished walls and bottom, there are many different special mixtures available for finishing the surface making it more tight. A special care should be given to any pipe penetration thru the tank wall, it often leaks around.


Thanks Khondyke. There will be several aerators to oxygenate the water, in addition to the waterfall and water fountain. The finish cement I think has a waterproof additive in it, but as you can see from the photos, the slope is not significant. I sure hope you can make it up here in the next couple weeks. It's just too difficult for me to get clarification on these kinds of technical things on a thread. ::smile11::

----------


## Klondyke

Terp,
beside the modern mixtures available in GH or TW, your chang pun will surely know this nam yaa - available at every hardware shop - sometimes called water glass, good for water proofing, also additive when building a fireplace.

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> beside the modern mixtures available in GH or TW, your chang pun will surely know this nam yaa - available at every hardware shop - sometimes called water glass, good for water proofing, also additive when building a fireplace.


Thanks Klondyke. I'll see what he's using/has used.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pominasia

FWIW (for what it's worth) our pond in BKK (1.5 x 1.0 x 0.4 m) has a flat bottom and a waterfall that was operated for about 30 mins daily.  The waterfall is the opposite end of the pump intake.  The fish crap slowly drifts to the external pump intake (slightly above floor level.) and is cleaned out weekly by siphoning, using a 2m x 40 mm dia plastic pipe.  
The water is clear, but this was only after a I added a submersible aquarium pump to pump the water through a dish-washing scouring pads.  Biofilter bacteria grows on the pads, removing the nutrient that the algae required.  Before that, the pond had some algae.
The pond had 6 koi (30cms +)(as a result of ignorance of the size koi fingerlings grow to !) and the reason for the waterfall operation was to aerate the water.  Incidentally, the koi have now been successfully transferred to our village house pond (4 x 2 x 1.2 m) in Tak province.  If the fish load is low, and there is vegetation in the water, I think aeration is not so important.   Open surfaces deficit of oxygen will naturally absorb oxygen.

If I may comment on your waterfall design.  I would extend the side walls to the lip of the waterfall to prevent sideways flow leading to possible breaking up of the edges of the sheet of waterfall and to maybe dribbling down the walls - problems I had in Tak.

----------


## cnx37

Fish pond - no problem for me. Take a walk in the park - pond enormous - fish many - young ladies & men - jogging. No food required by me. When assignment complete - just walk away. What am I missing - besides sarcasm?

----------


## Klondyke

Generally, something like this has been always assumed in Asia. Often I am notified: "look how the fish are happy", then everybody around is (has to be) happy too.

I have yet to see an unhappy fish. Does anybody know how to recognize an unhappy fish? 

As a matter of fact, sometimes I am unhappy when the water is not very clean. However, the fish do not seem to follow my unhappiness. They are quite happy in a muddy water, it brings them more fun to find there something edible, much more fun than to swim in an antiseptic water...

----------


## terp80

> FWIW (for what it's worth) our pond in BKK (1.5 x 1.0 x 0.4 m) has a flat bottom and a waterfall that was operated for about 30 mins daily.  The waterfall is the opposite end of the pump intake.  The fish crap slowly drifts to the external pump intake (slightly above floor level.) and is cleaned out weekly by siphoning, using a 2m x 40 mm dia plastic pipe.  
> The water is clear, but this was only after a I added a submersible aquarium pump to pump the water through a dish-washing scouring pads.  Biofilter bacteria grows on the pads, removing the nutrient that the algae required.  Before that, the pond had some algae.
> The pond had 6 koi (30cms +)(as a result of ignorance of the size koi fingerlings grow to !) and the reason for the waterfall operation was to aerate the water.  Incidentally, the koi have now been successfully transferred to our village house pond (4 x 2 x 1.2 m) in Tak province.  If the fish load is low, and there is vegetation in the water, I think aeration is not so important.   Open surfaces deficit of oxygen will naturally absorb oxygen. 
> If I may comment on your waterfall design.  I would extend the side walls to the lip of the waterfall to prevent sideways flow leading to possible breaking up of the edges of the sheet of waterfall and to maybe dribbling down the walls - problems I had in Tak.


Pominasia, thanks mucho for your info.  :Very Happy:  I will probably have to incorporate some of these ideas in my pond once I get it up and running and see exactly what I'm dealing with. :Fingersx:  I will see what I can do with the waterfall lip. :Biggrin:

----------


## terp80

> Fish pond - no problem for me. Take a walk in the park - pond enormous - fish many - young ladies & men - jogging. No food required by me. When assignment complete - just walk away. What am I missing - besides sarcasm?


Nothing but the sarcasm. :Yup:

----------


## terp80

> Generally, something like this has been always assumed in Asia. Often I am notified: "look how the fish are happy", then everybody around is (has to be) happy too. 
> I have yet to see an unhappy fish. Does anybody know how to recognize an unhappy fish?  
> As a matter of fact, sometimes I am unhappy when the water is not very clean. However, the fish do not seem to follow my unhappiness. They are quite happy in a muddy water, it brings them more fun to find there something edible, much more fun than to swim in an antiseptic water...


My fish will either be happy or they will be dead. That's not a threat. It's only that, like you Klondyke, I don't think I'll see an unhappy fish swimming around. :swimfish:

----------


## terp80

The cement guy managed to build the wall pretty much straight down from the waterfall. :Fing02:  But the spout was crooked (1 cm off) :34: , so I had him fix it. It's now cut off on a straight line as well. Also [Pominasia], the side walls of the spout go to the end, so no water should go out side ways. We will water-test the spout on Wednesday. :Nervous:

----------


## terp80

The cement guy made the threshold, for the sliding glass door and window wall, from the dining area to the deck. The Windsor vinyl installers are scheduled to come on Thursday. :Slaphappy:

----------


## terp80

The wood stair man also fixed the problem of the large gap at the bottom of the rear/kitchen door. He attached a 3 cm piece of _mai daeng_ to the bottom of the door. Now the gap is fairly minimal and should keep the larger critters out. :Scared:

----------


## terp80

It turns out that the steps are not 15 cm as they are supposed to be. I measured them at 13 cm and 14 cm and in between, except the bottom step, which is about 22 cm. This means that the cement at the bottom will have to be raised 8 cm to make that step 14 cm. Ironically, this helps my knee, because lower is better.  :bananaman: 

The wood stair man has finished the installation of all the stairs and the front stoop. I think he did an excellent job and was reasonable = 21,000 THB including the stair railings and the bottom door fix (see above). :smilie_clap:  The crew who comes next week to install and finish the wood floors in the upstairs hall and master bedroom will also stain and finish the stairs and handrails. :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Terps, I love -
a) stained timber
b) wooden flooring
c) a lotta teak

I have NONE!

----------


## terp80

> Terps, I love -
> a) stained timber
> b) wooden flooring
> c) a lotta teak 
> I have NONE!


It's not too late CNX!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## cnx37

Mr Terps - a  small typographical error - an omission, in fact. After "NONE", please add " - $$$". 
Moreover, today, the "lady" did a deal with a "friend" - a new/2nd hand Samsung Tablet S. She is a "smooth operator".
Thankfully, she lives on somtam.

----------


## Klondyke

> My fish will either be happy or they will be dead. That's not a threat. It's only that, like you Klondyke, I don't think I'll see an unhappy fish swimming around.


As a matter of fact, the fish do their best just for the poor owner. All the water clarity - it's just to the owner's liking. I see often the same fish swimming in a poor water trench, perhaps just 30cm high (Amazon Coffee Shop at the PTT benzin stations) and they survive anyway.

----------


## stevefarang

> The wood stair man also fixed the problem of the large gap at the bottom of the rear/kitchen door. He attached a 3 cm piece of _mai daeng_ to the bottom of the door. Now the gap is fairly minimal and should keep the larger critters out.


My brother in law went to Home Pro and bought something similar for each bedroom door that has air-con inside. Keeps little critters out and the cool air in. Something you might want to consider as well.

Steve

----------


## terp80

> My brother in law went to Home Pro and bought something similar for each bedroom door that has air-con inside. Keeps little critters out and the cool air in. Something you might want to consider as well.


Thanks Steve. I'll keep a lookout for them.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Looking great Terps, love the wooden stairs, at least you are there to see what tiles are being delivered before they put them on the walls/floor!!!

----------


## Bettyboo

Yes, it is looking very nice. Fine effort Mr Terps.

----------


## Klondyke

A good shop for pumps in CNX is some 200m up from Airport Intersection direction HangDong, a parking lot in front of, the man speaks English. 
Whilst for your case any simple pump will do.

----------


## terp80

> Looking great Terps, love the wooden stairs, at least you are there to see what tiles are being  delivered before they put them on the walls/floor!!!


Thanks FO. Yeah, sorry about the tiles. :Headache:   It does help to show up almost every day . . . especially now that they're doing the finish work. I'm glad I am able to do it. And even if I don't know what I'm doing, I can spot things that don't look right to me and at least ask questions.  :Eyecrazy: 
 .

----------


## terp80

> Yes, it is looking very nice. Fine effort Mr Terps.


Thanks Betty! I appreciate the compliment.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> A good shop for pumps in CNX is some 200m up from Airport Intersection direction HangDong, a parking lot in front of, the man speaks English. 
> Whilst for your case any simple pump will do.


Thanks for that pump info Klondyke.  :Very Happy:  Which side of the road (106?) as you're heading toward Hang Dong from Airport Plaza?

----------


## terp80

I'm not sure, but I _think_ this is what the cement guy mixes with the cement for the fish pond.  :Scratchchin:

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by Klondyke
> 
> A good shop for pumps in CNX is some 200m up from Airport Intersection direction HangDong, a parking lot in front of, the man speaks English. 
> Whilst for your case any simple pump will do.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that pump info Klondyke.  Which side of the road (106?) as you're heading toward Hang Dong from Airport Plaza?


On the left side as we drive, or has the driving side changed now in Thailand?   :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80    Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by Klondyke  A good shop for pumps in CNX is some 200m up from Airport Intersection direction HangDong, a parking lot in front of, the man speaks English. 
> Whilst for your case any simple pump will do. 
> 
>    Thanks for that pump info Klondyke.  Which side of the road (106?) as you're heading toward Hang Dong from Airport Plaza?    On the left side as we drive, or has the driving side changed now in Thailand?


Thanks Klondyke.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Yesterday, they started to make the driveway. But it was lucky I and my a/b were there, because it appeared they were going to make it straight from the carport to the street, despite the large and beautiful tree sort of in the way. Because "that's the way it's drawn on the plans." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  After much discussion about the tree and it's root system, the driveway is going to curve slightly and the gate posts will be moved back from the "normal position" near the street.

----------


## terp80

They made a nice curve in the driveway. I had asked them to put a joint in the cement/concrete to try to control possible cracking. The guy made a nice chalk line and then made an indent about 1/2 cm wide and 1/2 deep. I told him I didn't think that was deep enough to make any difference, and he said he would make it 2 cm cut tomorrow. Then the foremen came back to the site and said that I didn't need *any* joint line, as the driveway was a single pour with uninterrupted steel wire reinforcement throughout. In other words, it wouldn't crack. My question is: Are the foremen correct, and if not, what about the 2 cm depth for the joint. :Confused:

----------


## 6kon

Terp: it start looking as an entrance to the castle now.  No animal tracks in the concrete?  :Smile: 


6kon

----------


## cnx37

Off sub topic! Will Mr Terps accept a compliment from anyone at any time? That paint color on the exterior - SUPERB! Too up-market for you? 
 Driveway style - I am a "curve" man.
Depth - joint line. I would naturally assume that Mr Terps is correct.

----------


## terp80

> Terp: it start looking as an entrance to the castle now.  No animal tracks in the concrete?


Thanks so much 6kon.  :Very Happy:  That photo was taken yesterday afternoon. We'll see today whether the resident _moo baan_ miniature Doberman Pincer left his signature. :dogrun1:

----------


## terp80

> Off sub topic! Will Mr Terps accept a compliment from anyone at any time? That paint color on the exterior - SUPERB! Too up-market for you?   Driveway style - I am a "curve" man.
> Depth - joint line. I would naturally assume that Mr Terps is correct.


Thanks CNX. I'm happy to accept a compliment any time.  :Very Happy:  And yes, curves are definitely better. :Naughty:

----------


## pominasia

_My question is: Are the foremen correct, and if not, what about the 2 cm depth for the joint._ :Confused: 

Terp
Comments on road joints.  To be effective, the depth of the joint should be about 25 % of the slab depth.  Contraction joint spacing can be up to 20 m.  However reinforced slabs can have no joints.  The reinforcement limits the crack size to be unnoticeable (the cracks occur at small spacing).  Your slab looks quite thick on a good foundation, allowing relatively longer joint spacing.  If there is a change in slab profile or slab width, or change in foundation material, you should have joints to control the cracking.  Joints should be sealed to keep dirt out. 
Usual disclaimer: YMMV.

----------


## terp80

> Terp
> Comments on road joints.  To be effective, the depth of the joint should be about 25 % of the slab depth.  Contraction joint spacing can be up to 20 m.  However reinforced slabs can have no joints.  The reinforcement limits the crack size to be unnoticeable (the cracks occur at small spacing).  Your slab looks quite thick on a good foundation, allowing relatively longer joint spacing.  If there is a change in slab profile or slab width, or change in foundation material, you should have joints to control the cracking.  Joints should be sealed to keep dirt out. 
> Usual disclaimer: YMMV.


Thanks Pom! When I went there this morning I saw a nice groove only about 2 *mm's* deep where I wanted the expansion joint (where the driveway begins to slope down). When the foreman, who told me yesterday I didn't need one, was asked why he put in a joint that was of no practical use, he had the nerve to say he thought I wanted it "for looks." :Angryfire:  So after I lost my temper a bit, I had them make a cut about 2 cm's deep - the deepest the little power hand tool could make. That took about 5 minutes - and about 1/5th the time it took to argue about it. You know, it's funny, because although *that foreman may be totally correct*, he has long-since lost all credibility with me because of his attitude about doing any "extra" work. For example, if it's their mistake it's _"mai bpen rai, mai bpen rai"_ , and if it's a change we want to make or any deviation which requires any additional work its _"mai dai, mai dai!"_ (Of course I pay any costs.) *But* when *he* wants advances on the phase payments, he wants the money ASAP. Unfortunately, my patience has run out with this particular foreman. But, at least my a/b understands me, even if I'm not always right. He told them something to the effect of "they work for us, as it's our house and money, and they should try to please us."  :Very Happy: 

p.s  When I started reading these building blogs over a year ago, once in a while I sometimes thought we _farangs_ were being a little difficult. Now, I am one.  :Yell:  
p.s.s.  "Usual disclaimer: YMMV." I hear ya Pom. When I asked yesterday whether anyone would *guarantee* that my driveway would not crack, there were no takers.  :Laugh:

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

I know exactly what you mean!!! Some of the threads I read sounded like the guys were being a bit over pedantic, but when you give the builder simple instructions like our bathroom, - white tiles and the feature tile horizontal around the bottom, middle and top of wall and you end up with cream tiles because the white ones weren't available and the picture tile going every which way you really do lose confidence!!!

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, 
> I know exactly what you mean!!! Some of the threads I read sounded like the guys were being a bit over pedantic, but when you give the builder simple instructions like our bathroom, - white tiles and the feature tile horizontal around the bottom, middle and top of wall and you end up with cream tiles because the white ones weren't available and the picture tile going every which way you really do lose confidence!!!


Haha. Yup, FO, you *know*!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Was out most of the day buying light fixtures and some miscellaneous stuff. The Windsor crew were installing the windows, so we couldn't resist dropping by late to have a quick look. Here are a few photos taken with flash. I'll be at the TEDx thing tomorrow all day, so I'll post more photos of windows and doors, etc. on Sunday.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 6kon

Very nice windows. Those windows looks expensive. You get a better house feeling with the windows in place.

Planning for moving in soon?


6kon

----------


## cnx37

Mr Terps - post #1182. The window & door design/implementation - my dream. Time will reveal. Oh what a difference a paint job makes  - from some "concrete & glass" to a real home. I much prefer the home. "TEDx thing" - what is that?

----------


## FatOne

They look great! My builder is trying to tell Kung he can't get white window surrounds. Have you got flyscreens? Looks like one on middle pic?

----------


## cnx37

FO - my wife knows everything (almost). She says that windows come in 2 colours -  white & brown. Wife is a Mr Terps fan - "virgin" white, of course. Congratulations on your excellent taste, Mr Terps.

----------


## terp80

> Very nice windows. Those windows looks expensive. You get a better house feeling with the windows in place. Planning for moving in soon?


 Thanks 6kon. Yeah, the windows give a homey, almost complete feeling. Without looking at the invoice, I think they were about 235,000 THB. I'll check the exact price, including the screens, which were invoiced separately. Move-in may be 1st part of November. No specific date.  :Very Happy: 




> They look great! My builder is trying to tell Kung he can't get white window surrounds. Have you got flyscreens? Looks like one on middle pic?


Thanks FO. These are from Windsor, and they have white and brown. The screens will be installed later. Within a couple weeks I think.  :Very Happy: 




> FO - my wife knows everything (almost). She says that windows come in 2 colours -  white & brown. Wife is a Mr Terps fan - "virgin" white, of course. Congratulations on your excellent taste, Mr Terps.


Thanks CNX. Colors are, of course, a matter of taste and brown goes very well with certain styles and house colors. I liked the white for our house. And indeed, your wife does have excellent taste.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cnx37

"And indeed, your wife does have excellent taste." (Mr Terps) 

Mr Terps - as has been said many, many times - therefore, not a cnx original. 

That is why she chose me.

----------


## Klondyke

> "And indeed, your wife does have excellent taste." (Mr Terps) 
> 
> Mr Terps - as has been said many, many times - therefore, not a cnx original. 
> 
> That is why she chose me.


Wondering about the change of language, no abbreviations and so many verbs. 

Even caught off guard by Mr. Terp's cryptograph TEDx.

BTW, what is TEDx?

----------


## terp80

Just returned from the TEDx after-party. :Trink26:   It was a good way to spend the day. About 800 attendees; about 40/60 Thai/farang.  Lots of smart, creative people there, but I didn't network like I should have. :Doh:   Although I did run into a few farangs (and their wives) that I already knew. :Very Happy: 

See: TEDxChiangMai

----------


## cnx37

Mr Terps - that is a lotta attendees. I assume that it is similar to the US style "Tea Party" - less taxes etc.
Dress code - safari suits?

----------


## terp80

> Mr Terps - that is a lotta attendees. I assume that it is similar to the US style "Tea Party" - less taxes etc.
> Dress code - safari suits?


 :Very Happy:  Nothing like the US Tea Party. Did you check out the link above?

----------


## terp80

We had beautiful weather today in CM. Now, all of the windows have been installed, except the master bath windows. And all of the doors have been installed, except the storage area door on the right side of the house. Proper door stops seem to be a bit of a problem now, but that will get sorted out OK.  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Your "mansion" is looking far too authentic! 
New windows & doors installed. What next? 
Congratulations, Mr Terps. You seem to be on the home straight now. More importantly, there are no f..k-ups. 
Cease this immediately. This is not YOU!

----------


## Yasojack

Anyone heard from Dr Andy lately :Smile: 

Seems doctors are all the rage lately :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Your "mansion" is looking far too authentic! 
> New windows & doors installed. What next? 
> Congratulations, Mr Terps. You seem to be on the home straight now. More importantly, there are no f..k-ups. 
> Cease this immediately. This is not YOU!


Thanks CNX. Yeah, it does feel like we're getting there now. :Very Happy:  The farang kitchen, the wood floors upstairs, and the master bath are the big things not yet even started. But don't worry, I'm sure there are more f..k-ups in store! :Aargh4:  . . . . Stay tuned. ::chitown::

----------


## terp80

> Anyone heard from Dr Andy lately 
> Seems doctors are all the rage lately


I haven't. I heard he's been disappeared by the mods, but I don't know. :Confused:  He was always helpful to me on TD.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Getting there with the Thai kitchen. Some shelves need to be installed and the space prepped for two propane tanks, the hob added, the wall fixed and tiled, and everything cleaned up and made shiny. :147:

----------


## terp80

They hired a couple ladies to come and clean the house this morning. Something I wish they had done a bit more of earlier. In any event, it sure looks a lot nicer . . . at least for the time being. :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Wow! Looks like a beautiful new home now. Amazing how a bit of paint and tiles transforms them.

----------


## terp80

> Wow! Looks like a beautiful new home now. Amazing how a bit of paint and tiles transforms them.


Thanks FO. You are absolutely right.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pominasia

I would like to comment on your Thai kitchen.  Will it have a cover (awning) to provide shade and shelter from the rain ?   I proposed something similar to yours, but it was very quickly rejected. 
 Our Thai kitchen is now an extension enclosed with wire mesh !!!
Our other kitchen has the microwave, electric oven, hot water, toaster, etc

----------


## terp80

> I would like to comment on your Thai kitchen.  Will it have a cover (awning) to provide shade and shelter from the rain ?   I proposed something similar to yours, but it was very quickly rejected. 
>  Our Thai kitchen is now an extension enclosed with wire mesh !!!
> Our other kitchen has the microwave, electric oven, hot water, toaster, etc


 Hi Pom. *Very* nice Thai kitchen! The plan is to put a simple, slanted roof over the entire back, above that white molding and about 30? cm farther out from the edge of the tiled area. A simple metal railing along the back edge too. The idea is that only food that smells really bad will be cooked or prepared in the Thai kitchen. We should have a fair amount of cross-ventilation in the _farang_ kitchen - and can add a portable fan if needed. :bananaman:  The Thai kitchen area is just too thin to be enclosed by screens, so it will be left open. I think this added work probably won't be done until next year. ::chitown::

----------


## terp80

Well, the kitchen window did not make my wife happy. It is a slider which means only 1/2 is open - left or right - at any one time. She wanted a window which opens out from the middle - like the master bath window. So . . . since she will be spending a fair amount of time at the kitchen sink/window, I went back to the Windsor people to see how much it would cost to make a new one - one with small "panes" like my house in Maryland. The Windsor people went over the new design with me and my a/b, and the cost to remove the current window and replace it with the new one is 14,318 THB. It will be installed in about two weeks. Here is shot of the soon-to-be old window. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The only worker who was at the house today was Khun Kwan, the tiler. He was making the "cabinets' for the sinks and prepping the floors for tile. He was also cleaning the wall tile up to make it presentable. Here, he is cleaning the tile in the first level bath. The other pic is the guest bath upstairs.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Master Mac

Hi Terps, I've followed your build from the beginning, doing a great job and your posts are so informative. I've filed a whole notebook on do's and don't and tips n tricks, for when I start my build, also in CM - thank you.




> Well, the kitchen window did not make my wife happy. It is a slider which means only 1/2 is open - left or right - at any one time. She wanted a window which opens out from the middle - like the master bath window.


I dont recall seeing the master bathroom window, but would opening out be a problem for an insect screen? Just a thought.

I prefer the sliders myself.

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, I've followed your build from the beginning, doing a great job and your posts are so informative. I've filed a whole notebook on do's and don't and tips n tricks, for when I start my build, also in CM - thank you.   Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80   Well, the kitchen window did not make my wife happy. It is a slider which means only 1/2 is open - left or right - at any one time. She wanted a window which opens out from the middle - like the master bath window.    I dont recall seeing the master bathroom window, but would opening out be a problem for an insect screen? Just a thought. 
> I prefer the sliders myself.


Hi Master Mac. Thanks for the compliment; I appreciate it. :Very Happy:  Yes, screens. I thought the same thing when I looked at my windows after they were installed. So, today at Windsor I asked them about that, and they showed me that those screens will be on hinges so they open *IN*. Once the window is opened *out*, you just close the screen. Takes only a second. :Very Happy:   Of course a thousand bugs will fly in the window during that one second. :Aargh4: 

The master bath window will not be installed until after the tile has been installed. I'm still not sure exactly why, since the window opening should not change at all. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Although I think the rainy season is just about over up here in CM, a few days ago we had some very heavy rains, and I lost a bit of my "back yard" into the khlong. :Shock:   As you can see, I'm going to have to remedy this problem, which exists along most of the back wall. Luckily, not much rain is in the forecast - at least for now. :Fingersx:  

The white box thing contains the grease trap connected to the two kitchen sinks. :Yuck:

----------


## 6kon

I like the colours you have on the tiles in the bathrooms.

What is on the other side of the wall? A river? 


6kon

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by Master Mac
> 
> Hi Terps, I've followed your build from the beginning, doing a great job and your posts are so informative. I've filed a whole notebook on do's and don't and tips n tricks, for when I start my build, also in CM - thank you.   Quote:    
>                     Originally Posted by terp80   Well, the kitchen window did not make my wife happy. It is a slider which means only 1/2 is open - left or right - at any one time. She wanted a window which opens out from the middle - like the master bath window.    I dont recall seeing the master bathroom window, but would opening out be a problem for an insect screen? Just a thought. 
> I prefer the sliders myself.
> 
> 
> Hi Master Mac. Thanks for the compliment; I appreciate it. Yes, screens. I thought the same thing when I looked at my windows after they were installed. So, today at Windsor I asked them about that, and they showed me that those screens will be on hinges so they open *IN*. Once the window is opened *out*, you just close the screen. Takes only a second.  Of course a thousand bugs will fly in the window during that one second.


Yes, we have the same problem, at our house, with many of our windows that open out. The screen are all opening inward. When I pointed this problem out to my wife, she replied (of course), that it's "Thai Style".



We do have a few windows that slide sideways, so it won't be as much a problem with them.

Steve

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

At least the wall stayed up! Cost me b50k to put mine back up after it fell down in the rains.

----------


## terp80

> like the colours you have on the tiles in the bathrooms. 
> What is on the other side of the wall? A river?   
> 6kon


Thanks 6kon! 

The other side is a "khlong." But actually it is more like a culvert there as it is bordered on both sides (and the bottom) by concrete. Unfortunately, it's not bordered high enough on *my* side. It is, more or less, a creek fed by the mountain run-off from the west, and if it rains *very* heavily there for a* prolonged period*, it can flood. :Yikes:

----------


## terp80

> Yes, we have the same problem, at our house, with many of our windows that open out. The screen are all opening inward. When I pointed this problem out to my wife, she replied (of course), that it's "Thai Style".   
> We do have a few windows that slide sideways, so it won't be as much a problem with them. 
> Steve


Thanks for that photo Steve. That's exactly what they will look like installed. The Windsor lady looked a little puzzled :Confused:  as I explained how the typical screens where I'm from were on the outside, and once installed, you never had to deal with them (unless you wanted to clean them) - even jalousie (louvre) windows don't require doing anything with the inside screens.  :Headbang:

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, 
> At least the wall stayed up! Cost me b50k to put mine back up after it fell down in the rains.


Man! :Scared:   I guess I should be counting my blessings then. :rolleyes5:

----------


## terp80

> What is on the other side of the wall? A river? 
> 6kon


Here is a photo showing the "khlong." As you can see, the other side is concrete all the way up. But for some reason, my side has concrete only a short way up, leaving a fairly large portion exposed. :Confused:  :Irked:

----------


## terp80

The tiler is nearly finished in the guest bathroom. He still has to grout the floor. We haven't been to the granite shop yet, but I think the counter top will likely be black. :Very Happy: 



He fixed the floor at the door so there is no more large gap there. The hall floor (where he is standing) will be wood. :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Very nice tiles mate

----------


## terp80

> Very nice tiles mate


Thanks mucho FO.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The wood lady came today with her two-man crew. The guy in the photo has only one useable leg. Nevertheless, he works very well and very hard installing the wood flooring. He goes up and down the steps only slightly slower than I do, and with his crutch he still manages to carry light items as well. You just don't see this in 'Murica!!  :smilie_clap: 



The wood is about 2-3 cm thick and will be stained later. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The wood lady's air compressor. :Ugh2:  It looks like an antique, but it works all day. :Icon16:

----------


## terp80

These are Before and After pics of the upstairs hall today. They will continue with the floor in the master bedroom on Monday.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Going to look great once it is stained mate.

----------


## misskit

Terp, if you haven't bought your black countertops, you may reconsider. Black looks great when it goes in but quickly becomes stained with white residue from soap and water. It is a real bugger to keep clean.

My parents and one of my brothers have both gone through the torment of black bathrooms and kitchen counters in the States. They weren't satisfed untill it was all redone less then five years from when it went in new.

----------


## palexxxx

Black counter tops also make it difficult to spot the ants that invade our kitchens.  The little critters have the upper hand with their natural camouflage gear.

----------


## terp80

> Terp, if you haven't bought your black countertops, you may reconsider. Black looks great when it goes in but quickly becomes stained with white residue from soap and water. It is a real bugger to keep clean. 
> My parents and one of my brothers have both gone through the torment of black bathrooms and kitchen counters in the States. They weren't satisfed untill it was all redone less then five years from when it went in new.





> Black counter tops also make it difficult to spot the ants that invade our kitchens.  The little critters have the upper hand with their natural camouflage gear.


Ack! :Shock:  Thanks guys for that. Now what color do I choose? :Dunno:  My kitchen counter tops will be a brown of sorts. The ants will have a great time running around in that background!! I'll no doubt start imagining that there are unseen ants EVERYWHERE! :Yikes:

----------


## FatOne

You will think you are tripping!!!!

----------


## BKKKevin

How do they adhere the wood to the concrete floors?

----------


## terp80

> How do they adhere the wood to the concrete floors?


Some time ago, these subfloors were prepped as smooth, flat cement which the wood guys had to scrape and sweep clean before putting the boards down. They are held in place (sideways) with a vise tool to ensure a tight fit. They are glued and then "nailed" with compressor/air gun. The boards are about 2 cm and the nails are about 4 cm. When I walked on the new hall floor, there was a nice, solid feel to it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> You will think you are tripping!!!!


 :Eyecrazy:

----------


## terp80

The FIL came up from Doi Tau with a small crew (including a 13 year old) to put up the roof above the Thai kitchen in the back. We opted for cheaper green tile, which doesn't match the green SCG tile on the house. Hopefully, no one except the neighbors in another _moo baan_ across the khlong will really see it. The cost will probably be about 60% of what the regular crew would build it for.  :Very Happy:   :Fingersx:

----------


## Hoops

It took a while for me to catch up to page # 50 but I have been keen to see how it turns out!   Looking good man.

----------


## terp80

> It took a while for me to catch up to page # 50 but I have been keen to see how it turns out!   Looking good man.


Thanks Hoops. Glad you made it all the way through! :Very Happy:  It won't be too much longer now. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

The wood floor crew finished the installation in the master bedroom yesterday. They will come back in a week to sand and stain the wood. They will do the same for the upstairs hall, the stairs, and the front stoop and steps. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The Doi Tau family continued work on the Thai kitchen roof. They should finish the roof tomorrow and then paint the structure. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Long Story: Some weeks back, the tiler had a dispute with the foremen and left. But we talked to the tiler after that, and he told the wife that they had not paid him what was promised. *They said* he left because I did not have all the tile supplies on site when he was ready to work. (I was responsible for buying all the tile.) Then later *they said* he did not do good work. I thought his work was OK, and the foremen never showed me any of his alleged poor workmanship. So we hired him directly rather than have the foremen find another tiler. My wife was speaking with him daily, and I was paying him as he finished each different project/job.

So today he finished the two smaller bathrooms. He wanted payment of 4,000 THB. One of the things I had been harping on since the very design of the house was that all the bathrooms should have floors that slope properly toward the drains so that there would never be any standing (dangerous) water. This was emphasized by me (and the a/b) to the foremen and the tiler on several occasions before work on the bathrooms was begun. So today before paying the tiler, I had a bucket of water brought in and poured on the floors. He said the slope was 1 cm = "standard." The second floor bathroom _barely_ passed, but the first floor bath did *not* :Disappointed: . So after a discussion with the tiler, it was decided that he needed to redo about 1/2 of the shower floor and a small part of the regular bath floor - by the door and the cabinet. Then we said we would pay him 2,000 THB today and the rest after he redid the floor tiles. He then became upset and said that if we didn't trust him to finish the job properly he would walk. This I really didn't want to hear, as I was already upset  :Irked:  that something I had gone on and on about for so long was not done properly and apparently not even checked. So I said that if he didn't trust me to pay him when he finished, well then "bye bye." But, since I said that in English, and he probably didn't understand anything except "bye bye," my wife translated a slightly different response. To make this long story less long, he said he will come back on Saturday to work, but he now has to work for a couple days in another district so he can pay his rent, which I suppose is the reason he was not too happy with not getting the whole 4K. And now I don't think I trust him. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

NOTE: "(Thai) standard" = A word or phrase used as an excuse when something does not meet _farang_ expectations.

----------


## terp80

Tile Update: I wasn't aware of it yesterday, but the wife had more discussion with the tiler about the situation. She told him she didn't want him to go to another job and that, if he wanted money (like he said), we would pay him as soon as he fixed the floors properly. She said she didn't trust him now if he was going to run off like that. She also got the key to the front door from him. Anyway, he said he understood and would return on Thursday (after the Buddhist holiday today) and finish the floor. She also asked him to tell her *now* whether he wanted to do the master bath or not. If not, we would hire someone else who did. She said all this is a pleasant enough way too (I was present, but not close by, when she was talking with him). Now I know why I love her! :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Problem No. 2: The driveway is not graded properly. Before they started, they drew a string down from the car port to the street and asked me if that was an OK slope. It looked passable to me, although we already knew it was higher than it was originally supposed to be, because of the adjustment for making the steps the wrong height. After part was poured, the slope was nice, but it seemed that the slope from the beam across the driveway at the gate posts to the street would be a bit steep. Now, after the beam has been completed and the dirt cleaned off the street, It looks like there is a *REAL* problem with finishing the driveway with an acceptable (not too steep) slope. I think the foremen have realized their mistake in not ensuring the first concrete pour was correctly sloped, and now they have a _plobem_.  :Headache:  Interestingly, they have now volunteered to make the rest of the driveway free - even though this was *not* in the contract and would be my responsibility. I think - just guessing here - that they are afraid I will make them tear up the driveway and make them do it again the right way. I have made clear to them that there will be *no* more pay advances (as was their habit - see many previous posts) with this last (10th) payment.  
You can't really tell it from this pic, but there is about a 2 foot drop in the short distance between the beam (flat) and the street. . . . and . . . the posts are nice, but not parallel. :durh:

----------


## BKKBILL

Possibly a few steps would work, might make for a grand entrance and could hide the misaligned posts or not.

----------


## Wasp

How long is that section that drops two feet ?

It's a fair old drop but could be handy in some ways .... and with ribs across the width to help you rolling up it .

You're unlikely to be seeing any ice on there hey ? So how long is the dropping section ?


Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Possibly a few steps would work, might make for a grand entrance and could hide the misaligned posts or not.


Haha. Might have been cool when I was younger, but now . . .  :34:

----------


## terp80

> How long is that section that drops two feet ? 
> It's a fair old drop but could be handy in some ways .... and with ribs across the width to help you rolling up it . 
> You're unlikely to be seeing any ice on there hey ? So how long is the dropping section ?   Wasp


I'm not too sure right now. I did not go today. Maybe 5-6 feet on the left and about 3 feet on the right. I'll measure tomorrow. I think they'll want to take the driveway into the street, which they are not supposed to do. I am tossing around the idea of a metal thing that people put down to allow water to flow and get their motorcycles up over the curb, but I don't really find that idea appealing. I really don't know what to do at this point.  :Dunno:  :Banghead:

----------


## Wasp

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> How long is that section that drops two feet ? 
> It's a fair old drop but could be handy in some ways .... and with ribs across the width to help you rolling up it . 
> You're unlikely to be seeing any ice on there hey ? So how long is the dropping section ?   Wasp
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure right now. I did not go today. Maybe 5-6 feet on the left and about 3 feet on the right. I'll measure tomorrow. I think they'll want to take the driveway into the street, which they are not supposed to do. I am tossing around the idea of a metal thing that people put down to allow water to flow and get their motorcycles up over the curb, but I don't really find that idea appealing. I really don't know what to do at this point.



Goshygollipops .  A 2 foot drop in 6 feet length is way too much hey ?

It's almost worth insisting on what you wanted and stated originally . And that might mean raking the whole thing down ( The Whole Thing !!!! ) and that means putting another step below your steps ...... meaning of course the hand rail is one step away .

It's a big one and don't settle for a bodge . If it's the builders mistake then tough on them terp .
I see you say " .... they are afraid I will make them tear up the driveway and make them do it again the right way "  which implies it's down to them .

Well I feel sorry for them but I have done one or two cockups in my time and its at those times that you sadly gird your old loins and do what you have to do . Genuinely sorry for the workers --- genuinely --- but you'd be too soft if your sympathy leads to you not getting what you asked for . And get the bloody posts straight too ! It's not a Thai house so don't listen to ' It's the Thai way '.

Maybe it IS the Thai way ... but it's the fallangs money .

And a lot of it .


Wasp :yerman:

----------


## terp80

> Goshygollipops .  A 2 foot drop in 6 feet length is way too much hey ? 
> It's almost worth insisting on what you wanted and stated originally . And that might mean raking the whole thing down ( The Whole Thing !!!! ) and that means putting another step below your steps ...... meaning of course the hand rail is one step away . 
> It's a big one and don't settle for a bodge . If it's the builders mistake then tough on them terp .
> I see you say " .... they are afraid I will make them tear up the driveway and make them do it again the right way "  which implies it's down to them . 
> Well I feel sorry for them but I have done one or two cockups in my time and its at those times that you sadly gird your old loins and do what you have to do . Genuinely sorry for the workers --- genuinely --- but you'd be too soft if your sympathy leads to you not getting what you asked for . And get the bloody posts straight too ! It's not a Thai house so don't listen to ' It's the Thai way '. 
> Maybe it IS the Thai way ... but it's the fallangs money . 
> And a lot of it .   Wasp


OK Wasp. I went to the house this afternoon and measured the distances. It's about 8 feet at the left post and 4 feet on the right. In reality, I  will always access the driveway from the left, front-end-in. In other words I will be driving on the left side as I enter the driveway. I couldn't measure the vertical but, as I said before, it looks about 2 feet - maybe a bit less. So then I decided to drive my (her) car up the driveway to see what would happen. Although it is certainly much higher than a normal slope :Shock: , I think it looks doable  - at least before they have yet to put the concrete down. I'm afraid I'm going to have to stay there while they do this concrete work. I don't want to be, because it's terribly boring, but they leave me no choice. :Headache: 

The foreman wanted money from me today (23,000 THB) for the gate posts and beam (with electric prewired for light, a doorbell, and an auto gate opener). This is extra-contractual work and IMHO on the high side. Now you can see why we hired the Doi Tau guys for the Thai kitchen. I don't think I owe the foremen or the a/b any more "extra" money, so the final (10th) payment should be it. I'm pretty certain they are out of money, but I don't care any more at this point. I told the foreman I would pay him after meeting with the a/b tomorrow. :Wave:

----------


## Wasp

It looks greyishly acceptable .

Clearly you can get in OK ....... but there's a psychological aspect .

If there's a problem with something in a shed at the back of your plot - then OKAY .

But this isn't . It's the first thing as you arrive back home and if you have any unhappiness about it then it's a grey cloud which will always be somewhere in your mind arrive home .
If it was an upside down tile in a room you hardly go into then it wouldn't matter and you'll get round to it some bored afternoon .

Only YOU know how ticked off this business and the posts make you feel .

As you are so near the end of your build it's tempting to say " Fine .  Piss off now . " But really if it's something that may gnaw at your contentedness then get them to do it properly .


They'll be very happy to smile at you , take the money and forget your name before they are round the corner !!

Do what's right by yourself . 

Don't accept something that's going to bug you forever .





WiseOldUncleWasp

----------


## FatOne

It's bloody annoying isn't it? Why can't they just follow original directions. Up to you how much blood pressure you want to use up, agree with wise old uncle that if it will bug you every time you drive up then get it sorted, but it's probably not the end of the world, and you can at least get the car in without too much trouble, a bit more concrete to the road and it will be useable.

----------


## Klondyke

> The foreman wanted money from me today (23,000 THB) for the gate posts and beam (with electric prewired for light, a doorbell, and an auto gate opener).


Noticing the mentioning of the "auto gate opener":

Just would like to mention my good experience with gate opener bought at GH. Having two of them over some 4 years, they works daily without any problem, quite affordable around B10,000, with remote actuator functioning over 50m. Only the installation instructions is not very clearly written once I had installed it with my chaang fai faa.
With surprise found on Internet that the same thing is marketed in UK (Foresee).

----------


## Klondyke

Here is a picture of the whole thing:

----------


## terp80

> Noticing the mentioning of the "auto gate opener": 
> Just would like to mention my good experience with gate opener bought at GH. Having two of them over some 4 years, they works daily without any problem, quite affordable around B10,000, with remote actuator functioning over 50m. Only the installation instructions is not very clearly written once I had installed it with my chaang fai faa.
> With surprise found on Internet that the same thing is marketed in UK (Foresee).


Thanks Klondyke! My gate will be a 2 meter each side gate which will swing outward. GH is Global House? I see they are made in China to the European [company] standards, so that's good. Their web sight has many models, so I just have to find the appropriate one. Thanks again.  :Very Happy: 

Foresee Garage Door Co., Ltd

----------


## terp80

We had a meeting this morning about the driveway. I explained that I was not happy with it. Among other things, I specifically complained that the beam was poured with wet cement and that, therefore, it was not sloped as it should be. They started to say how the beam could not be sloped, but I quickly put an end to that excuse. So the a/b told them to chisel the beam at an angle down to the rebar and start the slope from there. We spent a lot of time talking about the angle and the two side curbs and the necessity of the water drainage area at the base of the driveway. I did not want my driveway to run out into the road as I have seen done in some places, and I am certain they would have done without me harping on it and being there. So after we came to a basic agreement, I stayed all day to see the work. It was finished after 5:00, and I am OK (just OK) with it as it is. :Squareeyed:

----------


## Wasp

I think that looks pretty good terp.

In fact better than that .



Wasp

----------


## terp80

Also present today was a 7-person crew (5 men; 2 women), plus foreman, who are going to build the "retaining" wall along the back wall at the "khlong." The plan is to dig down 1 meter below the the base beam of the existing wall, then to build concrete beams at that level with very small foundations. There will be posts every three meters. Then double thin blocks (15 cm thick in total) up to the level of the existing beam. There is no significant load on this partial wall and there should be very little sideways pressure. Between each 3 meter post will be two (2) blue PVC pipes to drain off any water that could possibly put pressure on the wall. I will also back fill with rocks and then dirt on top. There is one section near the big tree at the back left where I stopped them from digging. They were going to cut straight through the tree's root system (about 1/3 of it!). :Shock:  I said that the dirt was very stable just the way it was, and told them the tree ghosts would be super angry if they did that. :Saevilw:  They were instructed to pour concrete around it to fill in any gaps. Yet another good reason for me to be there all day today - even if it is boring as hell.  :Yup:

----------


## terp80

Oh, and BTW *Wasp* and *FO*: Even though I didn't [have time to] respond to your posts, I read them both carefully before I went out to the house this morning. I appreciate your thoughtful input very much; and I especially like hearing different points of view. They may not make the decisions any easier, but they are most definitely helpful. Thanks! :smilie_clap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Klondyke

> Thanks Klondyke! My gate will be a 2 meter each side gate which will swing outward. GH is Global House? I see they are made in China to the European [company] standards, so that's good. Their web sight has many models, so I just have to find the appropriate one. Thanks again. 
> 
> Foresee Garage Door Co., Ltd


Yes, in Global House they sell also the swing type, it is a bit more expensive than for the sliding gate. I think they in Ch.M. have it there installed for a show. There are other systems e.g. in HomePro, more expensive.

----------


## Klondyke

Important is to take the IR sensors (optional) supervizing any interference while the gate is shutting, installed about 50 cm above ground. First I fixed them too low to protect also small dogs and cats. However, the IR ray was not interrupted once I passed by a pickup with a higher suspension, so I better had changed them a bit higher.
Just to foresee at the correct installation that the sensors cannot be smashed by a car taking the curve in too closely to the gate pylon. 

On the picture the sensors are outside the gate.  They better should be inside, that the neighbours do not tamper with, or their dogs do not piss at.

----------


## Stumpy

> I think that looks pretty good terp.
> 
> In fact better than that .
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


I agree looks very nice.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by Wasp   I think that looks pretty good terp.  In fact better than that.    Wasp
> 
>     I agree looks very nice.


Thanks JP!  But I wish you would point that thing away from me. :AR15firing:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by Wasp   I think that looks pretty good terp.  In fact better than that.    Wasp
> 
>     I agree looks very nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks JP!  But I wish you would point that thing away from me.


Its not loaded.... :smiley laughing:  I'm just checking the barrel straightness.

----------


## terp80

> Its not loaded.... I'm just checking the barrel straightness.


Famous last words. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FatOne

Glad to see you got the driveway sorted out Terps, good work.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Its not loaded.... I'm just checking the barrel straightness.
> 
> 
> Famous last words.


Hows that Avatar?  Its championship time.

----------


## terp80

> Glad to see you got the driveway sorted out Terps, good work.


Thanks FO. I think this is the best reasonable outcome under the circumstances. I can't go back in time. But hopefully someone else who may be faced with a similar problem on a small lot may be able to work this all out beforehand.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Hows that Avatar?  Its championship time.


Ah . . . much better. :34:  Maybe we'll have an Orioles - Giants World Series. :Very Happy:

----------


## Master Mac

> I am OK (just OK) with it as it is.


Mr T , I think the end is result has worked out OK, functional. Once the gate and landscaping is all in place it will fade into the background anyways.

----------


## Master Mac

> The wood floor crew.... will come back in a week to sand and stain the wood.


The floors look great, makes a big difference once the finishing is added. I must admit I do like the light colour of the wood, but something tells me it will be most probably be stained something much darker.... shame.

----------


## terp80

> Mr T , I think the end is result has worked out OK, functional. Once the gate and landscaping is all in place it will fade into the background anyways.


I hope you're right MM. I know I just can't come flying up the street and come to a screeching halt at my carport, but then again, I'm going to have to be veerryy careful getting in that small space anyway. So maybe the driveway will act as a sort of speed bump. :Very Happy: 





> The floors look great, makes a big difference once the finishing is added. I must admit I do like the light colour of the wood, but something tells me it will be most probably be stained something much darker.... shame.


Thanks MM, but it's not "a shame" to me, and I don't think you'll be losing much sleep over it. I do very much like the deep, rich colors - but, as I said above, it'll probably be lighter than I might otherwise like, because of the colors of the walls, etc. Stay tuned. ::chitown::

----------


## terp80

I was basically at the hospital all day yesterday (nothing too serious), so I did not go to the house. It has just rained pretty hard here at the condo, and now I'm afraid to go see how much of the back "yard" went down the khlong. :Scared:

----------


## terp80

I got "tied up" in town today and didn't make it out to the house. But here is something a bit different - something that I forgot about. A month or so ago, the electricians put a 2 meter ground rod in, and I had asked them to weld it - not just screw it - to the connecting wire. They said they would, but I didn't think they did. But apparently they had made some weird connection device instead of a weld joint. So anyway, on Friday, they were trying to light this device on fire so that it would fuse the connection like a weld. They showed me the instructions on the package, but they were completely in Thai, so I couldn't understand them - but I did see the drawing. The electrician with the hat kept lighting matches and putting/throwing them down the white tube in a seemingly futile attempt to light this connection. It looked liked he was trying to set off fireworks. Finally, it did go off - sort of like a Roman Candle too! My guess is it has to be something like magnesium. Does anyone know exactly how this thing works? Is it effective? :Confused:

----------


## Mekong

Thermite welding. Google it.

----------


## Stumpy

Mekong beat me to it...

Here for your reading pleasure. Work great

Exothermic welding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Wasp

> . It has just rained pretty hard here at the condo, and now I'm afraid to go see how much of the back "yard" went down the khlong.




So go on ............... how much of the back yard went down the klong ?

 :Scared: 


Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Mekong beat me to it... 
> Here for your reading pleasure. Work great  Exothermic welding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks Mekong and thanks JP for the link. :Very Happy:  It seems a very good technique. I hope they did it right. I'll try to look down the tube to see if I can see the weld joint. :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80   . It has just rained pretty hard here at the condo, and now I'm afraid to go see how much of the back "yard" went down the khlong. 
> 
> So go on ............... how much of the back yard went down the klong ?     Wasp


I'll go out to the house in a little while (that's "right away" = Thai time) Wasp.  :Very Happy:  It rained last night too. I don't like to rush out to look at a disaster area. :17:

----------


## terp80

Well, I went out this morning, and I have indeed lost some dirt, but it's not a disaster. They made forms for the beam (basically one long one), but only for the house side. There is *no* form on the khlong side of the beam. This is because they are building the beam close to the existing wall and want to keep as much existing dirt in place as possible, to keep the bank on the khlong as stable we can. So essentially the dirt itself is the khlong-side of the form. The problem with losing some dirt down the khlong from the recent rains  :Umbrella:  is that today there were some places where there was not enough dirt to even be a form. I had to specifically point this problem out to them - I have come to think that most of these workers are legally blind and just cannot afford glasses.  :Blindfold: 

You can see the yellow line on the khlong wall representing our left back property line. In the second pic, you can see how they went up and over the big tree's root system. They will *not* have to lay block in this area.

----------


## Wasp

Didn't someone on my Thread say something about 1 metre if there's no windows , 2 metres with windows .... and 3 metres to a klong ?




Wasp

----------


## terp80

They started the concrete mixing with the usual Thai watery mix. I stopped them and tried to explain that I wanted less water for stronger concrete. This took me about 15 minutes and the FIL, who is a very nice man, came to their rescue by telling me it was dee. I think he was trying to reassure me that it was OK. I called my wife to get her assistance, because she now understands the Thai concrete problem, but by that time they understood. So, they made that batch stronger and the next two or so before it slowly, but surely, got more watery. By the end of the day, I was too tired and frustrated to say anything more, and they're now finished the beam. The problem for tomorrow is to have them leave it alone for at least one entire day before they put any load on it. 

You really do have to watch them all the time. Not because they don't always know what they're doing, but because they want to take the easy way out. :tantrum:

----------


## Stumpy

I could see why you are a bit nervous/anxious. The picture above is a bit unnerving Terp. Don't they have a "Cement Mixer" on site for the small local jobs?

I know mixing by hand can be just fine but a larger pour like they are doing for the wall I would think they would want one.

Well.... relax. string out a hammock, have a cocktail  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Enjoying this thread, some top info, don't go for those Chinese made gate openers from global house though, I've had 2 now  they don't last, got an Italian made one now, cost about 10 thousand baht more than the chinky one but no dramas with it, thing is, once you have an auto gate opener you will wonder how you got by without one, or it could be I'm just a lazy Cnut, anyway I look forward to more of this thread

----------


## FatOne

Waspy,

I'm sure the width between blocks is a local thing!! As I said on your thread I haven't had any sort of building permit, just do it in my little village.
Terps- coming along great buddy

----------


## terp80

> I could see why you are a bit nervous/anxious. The picture above is a bit unnerving Terp. Don't they have a "Cement Mixer" on site for the small local jobs? 
> I know mixing by hand can be just fine but a larger pour like they are doing for the wall I would think they would want one. 
> Well.... relax. string out a hammock, have a cocktail


JP, I do believe the photo does show three large cement mixers on site. :Icon16:  

And you know, with this particular job, I am trying to have a more [?] laid back attitude, because I don't think there will be much stress or load on this wall, and I won't even see it after the landscaping is done. Plus, I'm just tired of all this stuff and want to finish soon. The [theoretical?] move-in date is November 1, and there is much else to do yet. :Eyecrazy:

----------


## terp80

> Enjoying this thread, some top info, don't go for those Chinese made gate openers from global house though, I've had 2 now  they don't last, got an Italian made one now, cost about 10 thousand baht more than the chinky one but no dramas with it, thing is, once you have an auto gate opener you will wonder how you got by without one, or it could be I'm just a lazy Cnut, anyway I look forward to more of this thread


Thanks beerlaodrinker. Yeah, I know, for me at least, an automatic gate opener is a must. Would you be so kind as to give me the name and model of the Italian job(s) you have or recommend? :Scratchchin:

----------


## terp80

> Waspy, 
> I'm sure the width between blocks is a local thing!! As I said on your thread I haven't had any sort of building permit, just do it in my little village.


How did Wasp get in here? :Shrug: 




> Terps- coming along great buddy


Oh, OK . . . thanks FO. :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

Waspy sneaks in everywhere

----------


## Wasp

It's what wasps do.

----------


## terp80

> FatOne[/COLOR]"]Waspy sneaks in everywhere





> It's what wasps do.


Indeed. Check your eaves. I have those screens up there, but that won't stop  them/him. :Ugh:

----------


## terp80

The wood floor guys came today and sanded the wood on the steps and stoop, the stairs and hall, and the master bedroom. I choose the color tomorrow morning. And right now, I don't know any more than you do about what color it will be. There is such extreme variation in some of the wood that I may have to go darker than I might otherwise go. :Scratchchin:  

These pics of the master bedroom show how two different settings on my camera can change the color in the photos. :Shocked:

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
Its going to look excellent in any color. The wood variation will give it some very nice tones and color shades. The dark will look very rich with the lighter walls.

Look forward to the finished job.

----------


## terp80

The master bath is coming along. The tiler had to make a few "adjustments" to the walls for a couple different reasons. One was that the walls were not squared up. The small niche to the right of the sinks should be a nice touch and so too  the "window" cutout between the toilet and the bathtub. These were the wife's suggestions, and I like them. :Very Happy: 

The color of the tiles is closest to the first shot than in the others. This time the same camera setting, so maybe just different angle and therefore different light. :Confused: 

Since the wood guys will be staining the wood tomorrow, the tiler will have the day off.

----------


## Tassini

The company we purchased our gate opener from in Bangkok:-
Highproject1990.com

They have several options for different size and weight gates, ours has been fitted since June 2010 and been almost faultless. Needs occasional lube only.

----------


## terp80

> The company we purchased our gate opener from in Bangkok:-
> Highproject1990.com 
> They have several options for different size and weight gates, ours has been fitted since June 2010 and been almost faultless. Needs occasional lube only.


Great! Thanks very much Tassini. I'll check them out in BKK when I can get down there.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wasp

Wasp : " My Thai lady loves the most revolting stinky foods .
Noone ever warns you about that do they ?........... and noone tells you they eat caramelised insects and small fish that have been rotting for 3 months in a paste of garlic and onions ."



terp : Sorry I missed this earlier, but you are . . . spot . . . on!



Sounds like you too need to change your layout and put a loo way way away away over behind the home of someone you don't like !!!



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Wasp : " My Thai lady loves the most revolting stinky foods .
> Noone ever warns you about that do they ?........... and noone tells you they eat caramelised insects and small fish that have been rotting for 3 months in a paste of garlic and onions ."    terp : Sorry I missed this earlier, but you are . . . spot . . . on!    Sounds like you too need to change your layout for a loo way way away away over behind the home of someone you don't like !!!    Wasp


 :rofl:  But Wasp, the only part I _really_ thought was "spot on" is not in the above quote. It's where you said "she is hungry every 59 minutes" - or something like that. She doesn't eat much stinky food, so the bathroom is OK where it is. Plus, we have large windows and an exhaust fan. :Very Happy:

----------


## Wasp

56 minutes .


And many times that's a bit of an endurance for her . 

Meaning she needs a " sneck " before the bigger " sneck " which fill the pauses in the 56 minute gaps !




Wasp

----------


## Stumpy

> 56 minutes .
> 
> 
> And many times that's a bit of an endurance for her . 
> 
> Meaning she needs a " sneck " before the bigger " sneck " which fill the pauses in the 56 minute gaps !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


56 minutes!!!!. Man. While here in the US it has slowed a little bit but in TL its like every 30 mins I swear to god. I don't know where it all goes. On our road trips from Ayutthaya to Lampang we must stop every 15 times to eat plus all the food consumed in the car while driving. I simply can't eat that much food and yet you notice how they keep trying to put it in your mouth to eat....... :rofl: 

I have been blessed, wife does not eat bugs/rats snake etc, she says why when there are so many other things to eat?. Another plus is she does not eat smelly foods either except that god awful Durian(Which btw is not allowed in the car)......

----------


## Wasp

> 56 minutes!!!!. Man. While here in the US it has slowed a little bit but in TL its like every 30 mins I swear to god. I don't know where it all goes. On our road trips from Ayutthaya to Lampang we must stop every 15 times to eat plus all the food consumed in the car while driving.............


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :rofl: 


.
.


It's like an American movie here . She goes off to bed to play Candy Crush and after 20 minutes comes back saying " Hue ! Hue Mark " . 
She then tries to slink back and I have to call " FREEZE !! "  " Turn around slowly !!  Put your food on the floor and move away ." 
And it will be a tray full of Chicken Wings and Sticky Rice and Biscuits and Singha and Orange Juice with some fresh fruit and more biscuits .

For a " smorr ( small ) sneck " !!!!



Wasp

----------


## terp80

The two main jobs at the house continued today. First, the back wall crew built the upper beam, which abuts the lower beam of the existing wall. Tomorrow they will back fill a foot or two with dirt, then put down a layer of plastic netting (I couldn't find Geotextile). Then they will put down a foot or two of rocks or pebbles, and then add about a foot of backfill. You can see the blue pipes that are inserted through the wall every few meters to drain out any water that might build up behind the wall. :01:

----------


## Pilgrim

> The two main jobs at the house continued today. First, the back wall crew built the upper beam, which abuts the lower beam of the existing wall. Tomorrow they will back fill a foot or two with dirt, then put down a layer of plastic netting (I couldn't find Geotextile). Then they will put down a foot or two of rocks or pebbles, and then add about a foot of backfill. You can see the blue pipes that are inserted through the wall every few meters to drain out any water that might build up behind the wall.


Geotextile shop , head towards komtien market from Central festival and do the u turn under the bridge ( C F side of the river) and the shop is on the left with a green sign ( Chiang Mai home repair )

----------


## terp80

The wood guys were back for the staining. They didn't bring color samples. But they said (through a translator) they would try to match all the different colors of wood to be consistent, so it would appear to be the same general color. So . . . I'm not sure exactly what color wood I will have, :Shrug: but I have been assured that this is an excellent crew, and they have worked on many houses for very nice (read: wealthy) people. I have not been upstairs at all, so I have no idea how that looks. The final color is probably not what is visible in these photos. Tomorrow I'll have more pics.  ::chitown::

----------


## terp80

> Geotextile shop , head towards komtien market from Central festival and do the u turn under the bridge ( C F side of the river) and the shop is on the left with a green sign ( Chiang Mai home repair )


Thanks very much Pilgrim, but I already bought this plastic stuff. I can't return it now. :Sad:   But I will try to find that shop, and see exactly what Geotextile looks like. And, if I need some in the future, at least I will know where to get it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wasp

The same wood --- used as facings below each step --- would look rather nice do you not think ?



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> The same wood --- used as facings below each step --- would look rather nice do you not think ?    Wasp


Yes, Waspy. Absolutely. :Smile: 

But . . . I'm going for a different look . . . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FatOne

The wood looks very good Terps, and love the features in the bathroom with the window etc.

----------


## stevefarang

Really coming along there Terp !

Steve

----------


## terp80

> The wood looks very good Terps, and love the features in the bathroom with the window etc.


Thanks FO!

I was pleasantly surprised the first thing this morning to find the tiler putting down the plastic I bought yesterday to protect the wood floors. :Very Happy:  It was not really "his job," so I was impressed. :smilie_clap:

----------


## terp80

> Really coming along there Terp ! 
> Steve


Thanks Steve!  :Very Happy:  We're getting down to the wire now. Went to a granite shop and had a hard time finding colors I liked for all the different areas. We will go around again tomorrow. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

I went to the dirt/gravel place on Rt. 121 this morning to buy river rocks to make a layer over the black plastic screen. The blue water [drain] pipes are through the wall at this level. Three cubic meters were 1,600 THB. Once the rocks were delivered, the crew were able to finish with another layer of dirt - up to the second beam. Then they distributed the excess dirt in the yard on both sides of the house and cleaned up. Labor and building materials, including cement, rebar, blocks, black plastic screen, and river rocks totaled 58,885 THB. Because of the *two* *beams*, I think this wall will be more than strong enough. :Yup:  This subcontractor, referred by BIL, did a nice job.  :smilie_clap:  I am *SO* glad this job is finished. This problem has been stuck in the back of my mind since before we even closed on the land. :Headache:  I now feel fairly confident that what little yard I have will not end up in the Ping River by way of the khlong. :Very Happy:  
 :Beerchug:

----------


## Wasp

.
.
.

I LOVE the improvements they're doing next door !






Wasp

----------


## terp80

:rofl: Yeah, Wasp. I should have mentioned that before. Right about the same time the Doi Tau crew was making our Thai kitchen roof, a crew started re-roofing that older house on the other side of the khlong. They would remove a vertical section and then put up the new section and go along like that. At the end of each day they ended up with about a 2 meter open section, which they covered with that ubiquitous plastic tarp. Luckily, there were no storms to test their tarping ability. They are nearly finished now; the brown color you see is the *new* roof. :Tired:

----------


## terp80

The kitchen installers from In-Home Furniture started to install the wood cabinets for the kitchen. They will also do the granite counter tops. And, I think, install the stove, oven, and hood. The wood does not look primo to me and not as nice as the Kitzcho kitchens - but this kitchen (220,000 THB) is about half of what a Kitzcho kitchen and separate granite would be. The small cabinet for the microwave was too large and would have made space above the microwave to store junk and not enough counter space below the cabinet. I'm trying to keep kitchen clutter to a minimum. (I know, good luck with that. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) From the photo, it looks like the electrics for the stove hood are off-center. :Scratchchin:

----------


## terp80

The tiler put down the cement for the floor tiles in the master bath. We have been harping on a proper slope, so that there is no standing water in the bathroom. It seems to be a real challenge - not just for our tiler, but also for the tilers in both condos I've lived in. :Happysad:  Our tiler knows he'll have to do it right, so we'll see what happens. You can see the start of the bathtub wall on the left. It is just a soaking tub. The Jacuzzis were too expensive, but I know, sooner or later, I'll wish I had installed one. :17:

----------


## terp80

The kitchen installers returned today, and I told them to delay putting up the upper cabinets, because they looked too high to me when I looked at them on Saturday. I checked kitchen cabinet heights in the US and found that the distance between the counter and the bottom of the cabinets was only 18 inches. After waiting for my a/b and the owner of the cabinet people to come, we had a meeting and decided to lower the cabinets to 22 inches. I had no idea that Thai kitchen cabinets were that high, since Thai people are usually smaller than _farang_. I also had the crew remove the lower panel/fascia from the upper cabinets to give a little more room - *but* now I think that may have been a mistake on my part. I will have to wait and see how it looks. :Worried:

----------


## terp80

The kitchen guys lowered the cabinets to a more reasonable height. :Cool3:  But there is a real problem with installing the double sink. It is larger than the cabinets below. :Yell:  The newspaper in the photo shows the size of the sink. The cabinet head man came back to the house this afternoon so we could figure out what to do. :Dunno:  We went over a few possible changes, but none were satisfactory. Finally, I think we have arrived at a solution that will be acceptable. The original design called for the cabinets to be balanced and the sink to be centered on the window. Now, I think we'll end up with the cabinet door on the far right to be small. That way, there will still be two drawer-cabinets on either side of the double sink, and the sink will remain in the center of the window. I know I didn't explain that right, but maybe the photos help. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The wood boss lady and two of her wood specialists came today to discuss some areas that were not finished properly. (She had spoken with my wife re payment.) She assured us that they would be fixed, but *at the end* of the build, so that when they put the polyurethane coat on, there would be no dust, etc. to cause problems. (It seems the painter also wants to be last, as does the fish pond guy.) 

One wood man stayed and started installing the skirting/base board around the areas where the wood floors are. The baseboards are Smartwood, not real wood, and will be painted white. 

You know, the more I look at the last photo of the baseboard, the more it looks like one of those paintings by M.C. Escher (Ascending and Descending). :Eyecrazy:

----------


## terp80

I took a closer look around the edges of the wood floors and saw many small problems. This photo shows the area of the stairs where the landing is. I have been assured that these problems will be fixed in the end. I hope I am not fixed in the end. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

The electrician and his helper finally came back today. They were installing the drop light over the double kitchen sink, the three drop lights over the kitchen bar, and the chandelier over the dining room table (but NO table yet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

Also, the guy from Home Sukkapan installed the Franke hood, but wanted to wait to install the oven and stove until the countertops and the rest of the cabinets have been installed. But it looks to me that the hood is slightly crooked.  :Pat:

----------


## terp80

The tiler couldn't finish up in the master bath today because of some plumbing issues with the bath tub, so he started building a bench for the Thai kitchen area. The seat itself will be teak (2 pieces) and will be stained and finished later by the wood lady. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The tiler continued to work on the Thai kitchen bench.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wasp

Lookin good  :bananaman: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

The electrician came again and didn't do much, but he did show me all the lights on the first floor. The dining room chandelier should look elegant over a nicely set table. It has a dimmer, as do the overhead lights in the living and dining areas. Also, the chandelier and droplights will be lowered to appropriate heights at a later date. They will be covered in plastic until then. :Very Happy: 

The granite installers also came and got a lot done. Hopefully, they will finish tomorrow. The color is not the same as I had originally picked (that color was no longer available), but this new color is OK. It is a rather neutral color with very light speckles of gray/blue and reds. :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

^ Sharp looking Terp. Great use of area. I like that little bar/counter area. Wifey and I are not certain what we want to do with our kitchen area yet.. I will show her these pics to see if spurs some ideas.  Nice job!

Cheers

----------


## terp80

> Lookin good     Wasp


Oh . . . my . . . gawd!! 

Wasp? . . . Wasp, is this really  you?  :Shock:

----------


## terp80

> ^ Sharp looking Terp. Great use of area. I like that little bar/counter area. Wifey and I are not certain what we want to do with our kitchen area yet.. I will show her these pics to see if spurs some ideas.  Nice job! 
> Cheers


Thanks so much JP. :Very Happy:  I think the size is decent, but the fridge may be a bit far away from the sink and stove - perhaps your kitchen will improve on that. Good luck. :Thinkerg:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> ^ Sharp looking Terp. Great use of area. I like that little bar/counter area. Wifey and I are not certain what we want to do with our kitchen area yet.. I will show her these pics to see if spurs some ideas.  Nice job! 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Thanks so much JP. I think the size is decent, but the fridge may be a bit far away from the sink and stove - perhaps your kitchen will improve on that. Good luck.


Well our kitchen is going to be VERY small. Wife wanted it that way. Its hard for me to envision it right now until walls are up and space is measure. Interestingly there wasn't going to be an internal kitchen at all. Missus did not want one. The area was going to have a sink and cupboards and the fridge. But this has since changed with my strategic input. That lil bar area might be a nice way to separate from dining area. we will see.

Are you using a full size fridge or the standard Thai smaller version? I like the Thai smaller version as you tend not to buy too much food only to toss it out but hard to find one with an ice maker and that's absolutely mandatory for me.

----------


## 6kon

A very nice kitchen. You are playing in a different league than me terp. I like the colours. Don't you have a budget or is sky the limit?  :Smile: 
I guess at the time I'll be ready for longer stay in Thailand, my house is burnt down or eaten by termites...

6kon

----------


## terp80

> Well our kitchen is going to be VERY small. Wife wanted it that way. Its hard for me to envision it right now until walls are up and space is measure. Interestingly there wasn't going to be an internal kitchen at all. Missus did not want one. The area was going to have a sink and cupboards and the fridge. But this has since changed with my strategic input. That lil bar area might be a nice way to separate from dining area. we will see. 
> Are you using a full size fridge or the standard Thai smaller version? I like the Thai smaller version as you tend not to buy too much food only to toss it out but hard to find one with an ice maker and that's absolutely mandatory for me.


I just bought a full size fridge at HomePro. I currently have a smaller "Thai" fridge in my condo, and it doesn't have enough room, mainly because I tend to stock up on things on sale and don't like to run out. In the States, my TH has a full size fridge, and I do the same thing there, and there is only one of me -  but of course there you'll find me shopping at Costco. I didn't get an ice maker - the ice maker will be me - as I don't use much in the way of ice  cubes.  :Biggthumpup:  On second thought, wifey might though . . . oh well. :34:

----------


## terp80

> A very nice kitchen. You are playing in a different league than me terp. I like the colours. Don't you have a budget or is sky the limit? 
> I guess at the time I'll be ready for longer stay in Thailand, my house is burnt down or eaten by termites... 
> 6kon


Thanks 6kon, I *HAD* a budget, but, as I have said before, now that I have decided to live here full-time, I also decided to bite the bullet and spend money I didn't intend to use at this point in my retirement. I am about 1 million baht over the original budget now. :Yikes:  *But*, if I can rent my TH in Maryland to decent renters, I should be fine.  :Crazy:

----------


## Stumpy

> find me shopping at Costco.


 Crapco (as I call it) is an interesting place. It has it values on a very select few items I have found(and my wife who is a price checker on everything). She finds that you have to buy too much and tend to buy what you do not need or industrial size everything. She buys nothing frozen and very little packaged. Its is however a great place to buy TV's, Alcohol, fresh fruit or if you are having a big party all the supplies for the event. Their return policy is awesome!. I have this deal with the misses, never go into Costco with a cart. This way you will only buy what you can carry to the counter. It eliminates the buying of unnecessary things like 20 tubes of toothpaste, 50 dental flosses, 10 toothbrushes etc... There was a documentary on Costco I watched. It is amazing how they market the business and how they stage items as you enter so you buy things you do not need.  :Smile:  I love seeing people walk out with Kayaks, Tents, Life vests, fake fireplaces, motorcycles,.....HAHA.




> I didn't get an ice maker - the ice maker will be me - as I don't use much in the way of ice cubes. On second thought, wifey might though . . . oh well.


I hear ya but you know I used to think its no big deal to fill trays, HOWEVER forget one time to fill them when the lil "Lotus flower" wants Ice and its not worth the wrath to be reminded about filling them. :smiley laughing:

----------


## FatOne

That Kitchen looks huge Mate! I would love it, unfortunately my budget doesn't go there! 
Lookin Good :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  find me shopping at Costco. 
> 
> Crapco (as I call it) is an interesting place. It has it values on a very select few items I have found(and my wife who is a price checker on everything). She finds that you have to buy too much and tend to buy what you do not need or industrial size everything. She buys nothing frozen and very little packaged. Its is however a great place to buy TV's, Alcohol, fresh fruit or if you are having a big party all the supplies for the event. Their return policy is awesome!. I have this deal with the misses, never go into Costco with a cart. This way you will only buy what you can carry to the counter. It eliminates the buying of unnecessary things like 20 tubes of toothpaste, 50 dental flosses, 10 toothbrushes etc... There was a documentary on Costco I watched. It is amazing how they market the business and how they stage items as you enter so you buy things you do not need.  I love seeing people walk out with Kayaks, Tents, Life vests, fake fireplaces, motorcycles,.....HAHA. 
> 
>   Quote:Originally Posted by terp80  I didn't get an ice maker - the ice maker will be me - as I don't use much in the way of ice cubes. On second thought, wifey might though . . . oh well.  
> 
> I hear ya but you know I used to think its no big deal to fill trays, HOWEVER forget one time to fill them when the lil "Lotus flower" wants Ice and its not worth the wrath to be reminded about filling them.


Haha. :rofl:  Excellent "review" of Costco JP. Gas prices there are much lower as well. I am a creature of habit and tend to eat the same things (tuna, oranges, nuts, soy milk, Honey Nut Cheerios), and buying in bulk has saved me a lot of money, even with the hefty membership fee. :Approve:  I bought shampoo, toothpaste, protein drink, tires, a bicycle, vitamins, deodorant, shaving lotion, etc. there. In other words, mostly stuff I used all the time, and yes, their return policy is awesome.  :Very Happy: 
I am not (very) susceptible to impulse buying, so I don't have any difficulty passing up those deals. I got in the habit of going there for lunch (1 giant cup of yogurt & 1 large slice of pepperoni pizza = $2.80 [90 baht]), because my office was close by, and that alone saved me mucho. How do you think I was able to build this house here in CM? :bananaman:  
"Lil Lotus Flower" indeed! I'd better not forget . . . and I won't, but she probably will, and then . . .  :Nono:

----------


## FatOne

Costco sounds a bit like Macro in Thailand without the hardware!

----------


## terp80

> Costco sounds a bit like Macro in Thailand without the hardware!


Yeah FO, it is similar. But Costco is better IMHO, because it has/had a lot more of the things I need to buy. And good, cheap pizza and creamy yogurt - these two would fill me up and last me all afternoon.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by FatOne
> 
> Costco sounds a bit like Macro in Thailand without the hardware!
> 
> 
> Yeah FO, it is similar. But Costco is better IMHO, because it has/had a lot more of the things I need to buy. And good, cheap pizza and creamy yogurt - these two would fill me up and last me all afternoon.


Yeah Mr. M, It is like a Makro but I agree with Terp it is better. One thing that does irritate me there are all the food kiosks. They set up these little booths offering free samples of foods. The people run around the store "Grazing" basically eating everything they can. Problem is they just leave their carts all over and jam the place up.

But Terp is right, if close to work you could eat lunch their for cheap although I doubt I could eat pizza and yogurt every day. 

btw, I forgot to mention prior to any trip back to Thailand the missus makes a sweep and buys up Pistachio's, Almond Roca and bags of candy to bring back as gifts along with Vitamins for Aunts and Uncles. 

Hey Terp, ever bought one of their Rotisserie Chickens?

----------


## terp80

> Yeah Mr. M, It is like a Makro but I agree with Terp it is better. One thing that does irritate me there are all the food kiosks. They set up these little booths offering free samples of foods. The people run around the store "Grazing" basically eating everything they can. Problem is they just leave their carts all over and jam the place up. 
> But Terp is right, if close to work you could eat lunch their for cheap although I doubt I could eat pizza and yogurt every day.  
> btw, I forgot to mention prior to any trip back to Thailand the missus makes a sweep and buys up Pistachio's, Almond Roca and bags of candy to bring back as gifts along with Vitamins for Aunts and Uncles.  
> Hey Terp, ever bought one of their Rotisserie Chickens?


Well, I told you I was a creature of habit. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ::chitown:: 

No chickens JP, but I heard they were very good. I think my son got a couple, and I recall buying a Thanksgiving Turkey there a long time ago. :Very Happy:  I know I will be bringing back a lot of those kinds of things from there next time. :Scared:

----------


## terp80

The "*Doi Tau Bench*" now has two old pieces of teak for the seat. They are not that nice now, but I am assured they can be made presentable later by the Wood Lady's team. :Very Happy:

----------


## BKKKevin

^^^
That's the third picture I've seen with your water system in the background... And I still see no pump?!...

Are you pining over what color is best to buy?...

----------


## terp80

The electrician returned today to install the ceiling fan and mirror lights in the master bath, and he put up the chandelier in the stairwell. It's a ball with lots of tiny white (think Christmas tree) lights. It should look cool there at night. It will stay covered in plastic until the house is finished. :Cool:

----------


## Stumpy

> Well, I told you I was a creature of habit. 
> 
> No chickens JP, but I heard they were very good. I think my son got a couple, and I recall buying a Thanksgiving Turkey there a long time ago. I know I will be bringing back a lot of those kinds of things from there next time.


Funny. I know lots of people that do much the same, hard core routine folks. I ask them, "hey you want to go here for lunch" and they decline and eat what they eat every day. Whatever works  :Wink:  Is the missus going to make frozen yogurt and cheese pizza for you every day? If not, will rehab be required? Do they make a patch for the arm to slowly ween you off yogurt? 12 step process?  :rofl: 

The chickens are actually quite good and for $4.50 each you can't beat it. My missus had one and said they were not to bad. I pull off the meat and she makes me up a spicy dipping sauce and I can eat them.

----------


## FatOne

It's amazing the things you miss from home isn't it? Even when I'm on hols in Thailand I am looking around to see how I can satisfy cravings for things from home once I live there full time. I think Vegemite is going to have to be imported! I'm learning to make pastry so I can make sausage rolls and meat pies. 
When I travel to the village I always bring lots of chocolate, I usually wait until after easter and buy up all the cheap easter eggs and give them to the kids, they love them!

----------


## Stumpy

> It's amazing the things you miss from home isn't it? Even when I'm on hols in Thailand I am looking around to see how I can satisfy cravings for things from home once I live there full time. I think Vegemite is going to have to be imported! I'm learning to make pastry so I can make sausage rolls and meat pies. 
> When I travel to the village I always bring lots of chocolate, I usually wait until after easter and buy up all the cheap easter eggs and give them to the kids, they love them!


My weakness is Tortilla chips. I have a found a few places in Thailand to get good ones for 1.2Mil baht a bag but worth every bite.(J/K). Actually I seldom miss much from here when I am back in Thailand. I find most food here in the states is quite bland, sterile and heavily processed. I love my market runs early with missus where I pick up my fresh coconuts, squeezed OJ and food for the day. 

Anyway Back to Terps House build.

----------


## terp80

> there next time.    Funny. I know lots of people that do much the same, hard core routine folks. I ask them, "hey you want to go here for lunch" and they decline and eat what they eat every day. Whatever works  Is the missus going to make frozen yogurt and cheese pizza for you every day? If not, will rehab be required? Do they make a patch for the arm to slowly ween you off yogurt? 12 step process?


Haha. Quit cold turkey. :Hypnotized:  It's now been over a year, and I think I'm OK, . . . but I'm sure to have a relapse next month when I go back. :32:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> there next time.    Funny. I know lots of people that do much the same, hard core routine folks. I ask them, "hey you want to go here for lunch" and they decline and eat what they eat every day. Whatever works  Is the missus going to make frozen yogurt and cheese pizza for you every day? If not, will rehab be required? Do they make a patch for the arm to slowly ween you off yogurt? 12 step process?
> 
> 
> Haha. Quit cold turkey. It's now been over a year, and I think I'm OK, . . . but I'm sure to have a relapse next month when I go back.


Oh Yeah. After me living in Thailand for 3+ years straight and no return back when I got back I immediately went and got tortilla chips, big fat Carnitas burrito and an ice cold "Real" beer. Sadly the mexican hot sauces are pretty weak now after years of super chili's from Thailand. Eating a Jalapeno is just for flavor now. We were only supposed to visit here and sell my house and go back(3-4 month plan). That was over 2 years ago. The wife is excited to be going back next month. She does not really care for the states much.

----------


## terp80

> ^^^
> That's the third picture I've seen with your water system in the background... And I still see no pump?!... 
> Are you pining over what color is best to buy?...


Haha.  :Very Happy:   No BKKB. I bought it a few weeks ago, and now I don't remember the specifics. I think a decent sized Hitachi - white, but I'll have to check and let you know. It won't be installed until the plumbing is about finished. :Fingersx:

----------


## terp80

The Home Sukkapan installer came back and straightened the hood to vertical and installed the stove and oven. It appears to be all-Franke - chosen by SWMBO, I swear. However, there was a *problem* involving the future gas line and the top drawer on the right, which was not completely resolved and will have to wait on the return of the cabinet guys.  :Headache:

----------


## terp80

The tiler is almost finished in the master bath. :Very Happy:  We now have to wait for the granite guy to come out again and take measurements because there have been some "adjustments." Also, we came up with a solution to the plumbing access problem for the bath tub by making a square hole behind one of the tiles in the front of the bath tub. The tile is secured with screws and will have grout like the other tiles, so hopefully it won't be noticeable. The mirror lights will remain covered in plastic for a while longer. The floor tiles are all non-slip, so that getting out of the bath tub will be a little safer.  :Ouch: 

For some unknown reason, the photo of the mirror lights would not upload from Photobucket.  :Confused:

----------


## Stumpy

[QUOTE=terp80;2888001]The Home Sukkapan installer came back and straightened the hood to vertical and installed the stove and oven. It appears to be all-Franke - chosen by SWMBO, I swear. However, there was a *problem* involving the future gas line and the top drawer on the right, which was not completely resolved and will have to wait on the return of the cabinet guys.  :Headache: 



Terp,
Question for you on the stove/oven lay out. Is their a specific reason for having them separated? I ask as I have been looking at both options but an leaning at the integrated slide in style(Like we have in the states as you know) but curious if I am missing some reason or advantage for them being separated.

----------


## 6kon

> The tiler is almost finished in the master bath. We now have to wait for the granite guy to come out again and take measurements because there have been some "adjustments." Also, we came up with a solution to the plumbing access problem for the bath tub by making a square hole behind one of the tiles in the front of the bath tub. The tile is secured with screws and will have grout like the other tiles, so hopefully it won't be noticeable. The mirror lights will remain covered in plastic for a while longer. The floor tiles are all non-slip, so that getting the bath tub will be a little safer. 
> 
> For some unknown reason, the photo of the mirror lights would not upload from Photobucket.


Oh so you got one of those water boxes that you get water to trow over the body  :Smile: 
...if it should fail to become a bath tub..

I really like the tiles on the floor.

----------


## FatOne

Yeah, Terps, looking very professional. Tiles are very nice, kitchen is looking fantastic! Congrats

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> Question for you on the stove/oven lay out. Is their a specific reason for having them separated? I ask as I have been looking at both options but an leaning at the integrated slide in style(Like we have in the states as you know) but curious if I am missing some reason or advantage for them being separated.


JP, my guess is that most Thais don't bake anything, so there was/is no need for an oven in the first place. The stove, or hob, is used a lot, so they have that separate. And the stove/hob can run on gas, whereas the oven needs electricity.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Oh so you got one of those water boxes that you get water to trow over the body 
> ...if it should fail to become a bath tub.. 
> I really like the tiles on the floor.


Haha. Yeah, 6kon, a nice one! I still need to buy the little blue plastic bucket though. And thanks for the compliment on the tiles.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Terp,
> Question for you on the stove/oven lay out. Is their a specific reason for having them separated? I ask as I have been looking at both options but an leaning at the integrated slide in style(Like we have in the states as you know) but curious if I am missing some reason or advantage for them being separated.          
> 
> 
> JP, my guess is that most Thais don't bake anything, so there was/is no need for an oven in the first place. The stove, or hob, is used a lot, so they have that separate. And the stove/hob can run on gas, whereas the oven needs electricity.


Fair enough Terp. Was curious. My wife loves to bake so she requested an oven. I love my home made choco chip cookies. We will do all gas both stove and oven. I suspect the oven will be used very little and used to store pans . :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> Yeah, Terps, looking very professional. Tiles are very nice, kitchen is looking fantastic! Congrats


Thanks for the compliment FO. So many things now all coming together at the last minute. The a/b and the foremen (who are now seldom seen on site and are working at another new house in the _moo baan_) had assured me that the house would be finished by the end of October. But yesterday my a/b asked me if I could stay in the condo until November 15. Even that date may be difficult to meet, the way everything is piling up. :Eyecrazy:  I didn't tell him I am paid up until the 15th already. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FatOne

Hi Terps,

If this is finished by end of Oct I will be a monkeys uncle!!But it is getting tantalizingly close. 
In Oz most better kitchens use a 4 burner hob with a wall oven. You can buy the all in one stoves but they are often for rental houses or cheaper kitchens, can be gas or electric depending on location. Those under bench ovens are becoming more popular in some new house builds.

----------


## terp80

> Hi Terps, 
> If this is finished by end of Oct I will be a monkeys uncle!!But it is getting tantalizingly close. 
> In Oz most better kitchens use a 4 burner hob with a wall oven. You can buy the all in one stoves but they are often for rental houses or cheaper kitchens, can be gas or electric depending on location. Those under bench ovens are becoming more popular in some new house builds.


Haha. Yep FO, there's absolutely no chance of your being a monkey's uncle. :Very Happy:  I'll be lucky to move in before November 15th, which is when I'm supposed to be out of the condo. :Nervous: 

Before I came to LOH, I had never seen these separate stoves/hobs and ovens. I'm only familiar with the all-in-one units.

----------


## terp80

Today, my a/b and I went out shopping for various needed items. The first thing was the tops for the post. The lights for the tops were not in stock at the Hang Dong Home Pro, so I'll have to get them at another one. 

This photo shows the cement top. But it also shows a trash dump, which is apparently my yard.  :Headache:

----------


## terp80

The plumbers returned today, and, among other things, they installed the toilet in the first floor bathroom. This is the toilet, which I have long been concerned about not being centered, and which I have been repeatedly assured *would be centered by the plumber when he installed the toilet*. So you can imagine my reaction when I pointed to the center of that area and said "center," and the plumber said, "_mai dai_." I didn't say anything more to him, but went out and found the foreman and my a/b. They went into the bathroom and some time later, lo and behold, the toilet is now centered. :smilie_clap:  

Translation Note: _"mai dai"_ in Thai construction jargon means "I don't want to, because it's too much trouble." :Headache:

----------


## terp80

Here is a candid shot of the tiler sweeping up  :Fing02: after doing some more work on the _Doi Tau Bench_. Two long pieces of teak will go on top. This bench was wife's idea. I will probably never sit on it.  :Bigok:

----------


## BKKKevin

Translation Note: "mai dai" in Thai construction jargon means "I don't want to, because it's too much trouble."

Chi Krab...

And I have also noted that "Prunii" does not mean tomorrow... Just not today...

----------


## Klondyke

> _Doi Tau Bench_. Two long pieces of teak will go on top. This bench was wife's idea. I will probably never sit on it.  ...


Terp, in case you would like to sit on the bench you will need to add up few more teak boards on the floor too (but perhaps you do have very long legs). For Thai people (with their rather short legs) no problem when the bench (or any other sitting) is so high - what is mostly the case. They never keep their feet on the floor.


[/quote]

----------


## Pilgrim

[QUOTE=terp80;2888572]The plumbers returned today, and, among other things, they installed the toilet in the first floor bathroom. This is the toilet, which I have long been concerned about not being centered, and which I have been repeatedly assured *would be centered by the plumber when he installed the toilet*. So you can imagine my reaction when I pointed to the center of that area and said "center," and the plumber said, "_mai dai_." I didn't say anything more to him, but went out and found the foreman and my a/b. They went into the bathroom and some time later, lo and behold, the toilet is now centered. :smilie_clap:  


Terp , from past experience i would 100 % take the toilet to just how he did center the toilet .

----------


## terp80

> Translation Note: "mai dai" in Thai construction jargon means "I don't want to, because it's too much trouble." 
> Chi Krab... 
> And I have also noted that "Prunii" does not mean tomorrow... Just not today...


Indeed! :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> Terp, in case you would like to sit on the bench you will need to add up few more teak boards on the floor too (but perhaps you do have very long legs). For Thai people (with their rather short legs) no problem when the bench (or any other sitting) is so high - what is mostly the case. They never keep their feet on the floor.


Yeah, Klondyke, she told the tiler what height to make it, and I think it was something like 45-47 cm high. I will see how everybody's legs "hang" so to speak. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Terp , from past experience i would 100 % take the toilet to just how he did center the toilet .


Pilgrim, I'm not sure what you mean? There was some sort of plastic tube-like thing which I think he could adjust. I should have taken a photo of it. Maybe he will use it on the other toilet installations.  :Squareeyed:

----------


## Master Mac

> [/URL]


I have to admit it looks like the floor staining has turned out fine. Are you happy with the result?

----------


## Master Mac

> The kitchen installers from In-Home Furniture started to install the wood cabinets for the kitchen. They will also do the granite counter tops. And, I think, install the stove, oven, and hood.


Good to see somebody installing a modern kitchen instead of those monolithic concrete Flintstone style kitchens that are so popular in Thailand.
Looking good.

----------


## terp80

> I have to admit it looks like the floor staining has turned out fine. Are you happy with the result?


Thanks Master Mac. I think I am. They're not finished though. They said they want to come back *AFTER* *everybody else** is finished and put  the polyurethane coat down. Right now, I can't tell what color the floor is because everything is again covered in fine white dust. The master bath is nearly done, EXCEPT for the granite/marble work, which won't be done for at least another two weeks. If the granite/marble guys can do their cutting and grinding work outside, like the kitchen guys did, then that would help. :Yup: 

* The fish pond guy also wants to be last, as do the painters. I'm not sure what the schedule should be. The fish pond guy is no problem, I think, because he won't make much of a mess. I think the wood guys should finish up before the painters, as long as they cover up the floors. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Good to see somebody installing a modern kitchen instead of those monolithic concrete Flintstone style kitchens that are so popular in Thailand.
> Looking good.


Thanks again Master Mac. Now that this house will be my permanent home, I wanted these kinds of kitchen cabinets. More expensive than Thai style, but less expensive than the Kitzcho cabinets. The two smaller bathrooms still have the Thai style cabinets though. The master bath cabinets are in the "evolving design stage." :Dunno:  :Ponder:

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by Klondyke
> 
> Terp, in case you would like to sit on the bench you will need to add up few more teak boards on the floor too (but perhaps you do have very long legs). For Thai people (with their rather short legs) no problem when the bench (or any other sitting) is so high - what is mostly the case. They never keep their feet on the floor.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Klondyke, she told the tiler what height to make it, and I think it was something like 45-47 cm high. I will see how everybody's legs "hang" so to speak.


Including the 2 - 3 - 4 cm of wood above?

----------


## terp80

> Klondyke[/COLOR]"]Including the 2 - 3 - 4 cm of wood above?


It looks like only about 2 cm to me. :Bigeyes2:  Maybe less if they sand it down some.

----------


## terp80

This is a shot of the toilet in the guest bath. I saw the plumber earlier today, but I could not tell what other work he did. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Here are two pics of the master bath, taken from the shower end.

----------


## terp80

The tiler was there all day, mostly working on the Thai kitchen. The tiles are extra from the master bath (long story). He moved the two electric outlets up on the wall, as they were much too low. We will probably *NOT* use the one near the sink though.

----------


## terp80

Rant Alert:  :Grumble:  The electrician was not at the house all day today. :Disappointed:  But I did spot him working at the other house the foremen are working on in the _moo baan_. I became upset, because our house is supposed to be finished by the end of this month :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , and there is *a lot* of electrical work to be done. I have barely seen the foremen at our house since they got that new job. They got the job because the original building crew was fired by the owner. He liked my house, so he hired my foremen to finish his. But since then it's like they have deserted us. I know they weren't happy with me, because I called them on their BS and lies, and so they "lost face." *And* I didn't want to pay until the work was actually completed (they kept asking for, and getting, advances). Anyway, I confess I was not _jai yen yen_ when I talked with my a/b about it. He apologized to me and said he would talk to the foremen and have the electrician there tomorrow. As I was driving out of the _moo baan_, I saw the foreman, who really doesn't like me, on my way out of the _moo baan_ (the new house is right at the gate) and asked him why the electrician was working there and not at my house. At first, he pretended to not understand what I was asking, but another of my Thai neighbors happened to be there and translated. The bottom line is he had *no* explanation for why the electrician was not at my house and said he would be there "tomorrow."  :Grumpy:   And this is the end of my rant. :Tapedshut:  Thank you for listening (reading).  :Happysad:

----------


## terp80

Hi all: I want to buy a kitchen (under counter) water filtration system and cannot find any ratings or comparisons on-line for Thai available brands. Is there a preferred brand that I can buy here in Thailand. I'm looking at Filtrex(sp?), Pure, and Mazuma. Any suggestions? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Nobody has any opinions on under sink water filters? Oh well.  :Sad: 

It looks like my rant yesterday paid off big time as there were five different crews/people working at the house today! The kitchen cabinet guys returned after missing for two days and started putting together drawers and doors. :Very Happy:

----------


## 6kon

Very nice.
Not long before you can have your pizza inside while wife makes some smelly food outside  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

A cleaning crew/man with a macro came and cleared out all of the large debris and junk. :Smile:  They did not clear out the cement remains left by the Doi Tau crew when they mixed their concrete on the ground.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The plumber came back and started doing various things, including installing the Hitachi water pump. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The electricians came off the other job and returned to my house and worked on various things, including the wiring for the water pump and the installation of a "Safety-Cut."  :Very Happy: 

The fish pond guy also came and instructed the head electrician about what electrical work he needed to hook up the pump, the UV filter lamp, and the underwater lighting. :Very Happy:

----------


## palexxxx

Looking good.   :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

*And* last but not least, the tiler (who never deserted :Fing02: ) was finishing up retiling the area of the Thai kitchen, which was necessitated after the building of the roof and the bench. :Veryhappy:

----------


## 6kon

terp: have your wife looked at the calender to pick up lucky dates to move into the house?
I know my wife has asked FIL to find some good dates in the old books  :Smile: 


6kon

----------


## Stumpy

> Looking good.


I agree Pale, Lookin Good  :bananaman:

----------


## Stumpy

> terp: have your wife looked at the calender to pick up lucky dates to move into the house?
> I know my wife has asked FIL to find some good dates in the old books 
> 
> 
> 6kon


Yeah man. Can't set foot in the house until the Feng Shui process is confirmed and dates have been reviewed. Just like the House start build blessing.

----------


## terp80

> Looking good.






> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by palexxxx   Looking good.      I agree Pale, Lookin Good


 Haha. Thanks Palexxxx and JP! I hope Waspie doesn't have a heart attack. :Aargh4:

----------


## terp80

> terp: have your wife looked at the calender to pick up lucky dates to move into the house?
> I know my wife has asked FIL to find some good dates in the old books   
> 6kon





> Yeah man. Can't set foot in the house until the Feng Shui process is confirmed and dates have been reviewed. Just like the House start build blessing.


You know, she hasn't even mentioned anything about an auspicious date. And I'm not going to mention it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Since both of us aren't moving in at the same time, and the move may be over several days in my case. Maybe there isn't one particular day I'll/we'll be moving into the house. And since it looks like the final building work will be the delayed installation of the granite and the four bathroom sinks :34: , I may actually be in the house before that. There will be a house ceremony next year around Songkran, but I don't know the date yet.   :Question:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Waspy...you out there? We are just playin Man.......No More banana dealios,  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

I love the Kansas City Royals . :Mischievous:   :Yup:  :Yup:  :Yup: 



Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

> I love the Kansas City Royals . 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


*
Well that cut to the bone!*

----------


## Wasp

I'm a wasp.

It's a sting. :Pirate:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 
> I love the Kansas City Royals . 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp
> 
> ...


No shit........OUCH........ :smiley laughing:  Paramedics on the way before I bleed out.

----------


## cnx37

Terp80,
my wife is a good lady BUT she can get jealous.
She reads these threads and notes that you have acquired a Franke kitchen, Windsor windows & automatic gate. Is she happy - NO!. She has none of the above.
Her immediate thought is to chop your pecker - clean off.
What to do? Any ideas - for YOUR protection?

----------


## Hoops

> This is a shot of the toilet in the guest bath. I saw the plumber earlier today, but I could not tell what other work he did.


Loverly, it looks very stylish.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by Wasp   I love the Kansas City Royals .     Wasp    
> Well that cut to the bone!






> I'm a wasp. 
> It's a sting.


Well, I for one am glad that Wasp is still lurking around. Do wasps "lurk?"  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Terp80,
> my wife is a good lady BUT she can get jealous.
> She reads these threads and notes that you have acquired a Franke kitchen, Windsor windows & automatic gate. Is she happy - NO!. She has none of the above.
> Her immediate thought is to chop your pecker - clean off.
> What to do? Any ideas - for YOUR protection?


Haha CNX, show *her* p. 449 of the Big Book. Or, better yet, tell her that *Lord Buddha* said that desire (e,g, envy) is the cause of all suffering (unhappiness), and the cessation of desire - through prayer and meditation - is the road to true happiness. She will understand.

And, just in case, please don't tell her where I live. :Scared:   Your friend, terp. :Nervous:

----------


## terp80

> Loverly, it looks very stylish.


Thanks very much Hoops!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> I love the Kansas City Royals . 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


How about them GIANTS!!!  :bananaman:  :bananaman:  :smiley laughing:  Nuttin but luv for ya Waspy.....

----------


## terp80

I forgot my computer at our friend's house last night, and so I wasn't able to post any photos. Also, my camera is now broken - at least the automatic lens opening mechanism is. The dark edge you see is the part that will not completely retreat automatically when the camera is turned on. It won't manually retreat either. So the remaining photos on this thread will be screwy. I apologize, but don't want to take it into a shop, unless I can just have someone take a quick look at it. :Disappointed:  

The electrician has continued to work at our house, and has wired up the various point water heaters in the bathrooms. Here is a photo of the electrician attempting to hook up the Safety-Cut. He said it kept tripping when the two-way light switch to the stairs chandelier was turned on. I referred him to the electrical engineering instructor who recommended its installation to me a while back. They spoke together on the phone, so I hope the problem gets resolved soon. :Fingersx:

----------


## terp80

The guy painting the skirting boards around the wood upstairs and stairs themselves was busy prepping with filler putty as there are/were many, many small problem areas. :Headbang:

----------


## Wasp

Originally Posted by Wasp   *I love the Kansas City Royals* .     Wasp  

BKKB ....... Well that cut to the bone!

Wasp "I'm a wasp.It's a sting. :Yup: 

terp: Well, I for one am glad that Wasp is still lurking around. Do wasps "lurk" ? :No: 




 :No:  :No:  :No:  No !!!  :No:  :No:  :No: 

Well this one doesn't lurk . It hovers with a beady suspicious eye .
Anyway I wouldn't be lurking !
 I've started a whole new appendix in my old Thread AND the second edition of the Somchai Thaimes will be published soon .

The Winter Edition !!

That's not what you would call a lurking Wasp.  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No:  :No: 



Wasp

----------


## terp80

> Originally Posted by Wasp   I love the Kansas City Royals .     Wasp    BKKB ....... Well that cut to the bone!  Wasp "I'm a wasp.It's a sting. 
> terp: Well, I for one am glad that Wasp is still lurking around. Do wasps "lurk" ?      No !!!  
> Well this one doesn't lurk . It hovers with a beady suspicious eye .
> Anyway I wouldn't be lurking !
>  I've started a whole new appendix in my old Thread AND the second edition of the Somchai Thaimes will be published soon .  The Winter Edition !! 
> That's not what ,  you would call a lurking Wasp.     Wasp


I understand now.  :Sorry:  This Wasp is definitely *not* a lurker. And furthermore, this reader, for one, is most impatiently looking forward to the Winter Edition of the Somchai Thaimes. :Smokin:

----------


## Wasp

I need just one more small article for it .

Things around the Threads are rather subdued so it's hard to find anything to mock ...... errr I mean praise  !!

Making the photos bigger helps .

But I still have a blank box .


I may have to make up stuff !!!! :Scratchchin:  :Scratchchin:  :Scratchchin: 


 :durh:  :durh:  :durh: 




Wasp

----------


## terp80

> I need just one more small article for it . 
> Things around the Threads are rather subdued so it's hard to find anything to mock ...... errr I mean praise  !! 
> Making the photos bigger helps . 
> But I still have a blank box .  
> I may have to make up stuff !!!!        Wasp


Aaah! Wasp. Hang in there and stick with the truth, because the truth is often stranger than fiction . . . and usually more entertaining! :Headbang:

----------


## terp80

Today, the painters were in different parts of the house. Upstairs, they were painting the master bedroom. This is the room which was originally green, until !OMG! the green outside every window, combined with the green walls, was simply overpowering - and downright ugly. :Yikes:  So then I chose a pastel peach to counter the all the outside green. *But* one coat just created a strange color - a sort of beige with a very slight green hue to it. :Hypnotized:   And so today the second peach coat went on. I still don't think it looks like the peach color in the paint can, but I have been advised to wait until tomorrow to make any decisions. And *that's why* I didn't take any photos of the master bedroom today.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Nervous: 

*However*, I did take a photo of a painter (the same guy who did all the filling and prep work) painting the stair risers white. He will also paint all the skirting boards white. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Today, the Windsor crew returned to remove the original slider window and replace it with the new kitchen window - one that opens out and has little fake window panes in it. Wifey is very happy with it now. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Also today, the SCG crew (from Mae Rim Home Mart) came to install the Smartwood decking. It is the cement fiber type, which comes unfinished in a light gray color. It is laid/glued flat onto the prepped concrete, which has a slight slope away from the house. It will be stained after it is completely installed. We decided to run the nearly 3 meter boards out to 5 cm short of the edge of the fish pond to allow for my power washer to have 5 cm space to clean the little canal or gutters out once in a while.  :Fing02:

----------


## Bettyboo

Moving forward very nicely - looking great...  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Your project is coming along fast now Terp. Soon you can move in. Cheers

----------


## terp80

The wood guy (not associated with the Wood Floor Lady) and his helpers came to make the teak wood bench and railing out back in the Thai kitchen area. He is one guy who seems to take pride in doing his job correctly, and we are happy to give him work. Wifey also wants to have him change the front stair railing to be larger. I had originally chosen the same width as the stairs going up to the second floor based on the size of my hand /grip. But she talked me into changing this one to make it more fitting of an entrance, and therefore "more beauty full." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

I have no photos of the electrician struggling all day to make the Safety-Cut work properly. At some point, he went off and bought two 2 meter copper ground rods, but I can't imagine why two. :Confused:  We already have the one installed. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My a/b, wifey, and I spent time wandering around CM buying fish pond lights, and searching for (among many other things) proper lights for the first floor bath room. We have to have lights mounted on the *bottom* of the tiles *above* the mirror. Hard to find nice looking ones mounted that way. This problem is part of the wall being built wrong when they built the stairs wrong. Funny how many of these problems, which *the one foreman* kept saying "_mai bpen rai_" to, are now rearing their ugly heads at the end and *must* be dealt with now.  :Irked: 

And don't get me started on *him*, after he called today and said we couldn't work on fixing those bathroom lights, because he has scheduled the cleaning lady for Sunday. The house obviously isn't finished yet, but he wants me to make that last payment so he can get his money. But later, my a/b said don't worry about the cleaning lady, because the house will get a final cleaning when we are done (except for the master bath = long story).  :tieme:

----------


## Stumpy

> because the house will get a final cleaning when we are done (except for the master bath = long story).


Ohhh I like Long stories... Let me get my chips, cocktail and pull up a chair.....OK.....Sooo Please do tell Terp... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Moving forward very nicely - looking great...


Thanks so much Bettyboo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Your project is coming along fast now Terp. Soon you can move in. Cheers


Thanks JP. It looks like my rant the other day has made a big difference - and now many different crews are working to get these last things done. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  because the house will get a final cleaning when we are done (except for the master bath = long story).    Ohhh I like Long stories... Let me get my chips, cocktail and pull up a chair.....OK.....Sooo Please do tell Terp...


Haha. It'll have to wait JP. It's really not *THAT* long - or entertaining - but I'm tired.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FatOne

Keep it up Terps, we'll have a race to the finish! Thank god ( or the local version ) my house is cheap and simple, therefore my problems are cheap and simple. I've probably got another 4 years or so to finish mine properly before I move in permanently. So I can call mine finished when I pay off the builder.

----------


## Pilgrim

> Originally Posted by Pilgrim
> 
> Terp , from past experience i would 100 % take the toilet to just how he did center the toilet .
> 
> 
> Pilgrim, I'm not sure what you mean? There was some sort of plastic tube-like thing which I think he could adjust. I should have taken a photo of it. Maybe he will use it on the other toilet installations.


understand about the toilet fitting / connection but if the waste  pipe isn't correct there isn't much movement for error and in the past i have seen plumbers cut the floor tile so the connection fits  centered which then snags toilet paper etc....

----------


## Pilgrim

[QUOTE=terp80;2892312]The wood guy (not associated with the Wood Floor Lady) and his helpers came to make the teak wood bench and railing out back in the Thai kitchen area. He is one guy who seems to take pride in doing his job correctly, and we are happy to give him work. Wifey also wants to have him change the front stair railing to be larger. I had originally chosen the same width as the stairs going up to the second floor based on the size of my hand /grip. But she talked me into changing this one to make it more fitting of an entrance, and therefore "more beauty full." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

looking for a good wood guy myself , could you send me his contact number when you have time please.

----------


## terp80

> Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> 
> The wood guy (not associated with the Wood Floor Lady) and his helpers came to make the teak wood bench and railing out back in the Thai kitchen area. He is one guy who seems to take pride in doing his job correctly, and we are happy to give him work. Wifey also wants to have him change the front stair railing to be larger. I had originally chosen the same width as the stairs going up to the second floor based on the size of my hand /grip. But she talked me into changing this one to make it more fitting of an entrance, and therefore "more beauty full."
> 
> 
> looking for a good wood guy myself , could you send me his contact number when you have time please.


Hi Pilgrim. I just sent a PM to you. Good luck.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pilgrim

> Originally Posted by Pilgrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> ...


Thank you terp.

----------


## Nicethaiza

its a big house ,,looking great^^

----------


## Wasp

....................... a tiny variation on ' lookin good ' there .

----------


## terp80

> its a big house ,,looking great^^


Thanks very much Nicethaiza. It's not quite as big as it appears: about 195 square meters. The master bedroom and bath are fairly large, but all the other rooms are just ordinary in size. Part of the reason it appears so big is that it *IS* about 9 meters tall. :Shock:  




> ....................... a tiny variation on ' lookin good ' there .


The phrase "lookin' good" only sounds right to me in the voice of Cheech Marin. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The SCG crew were back to continue laying down the Smartwood. They said they should be finished with staining and everything by Tuesday. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The kitchen cabinet crew today consisted of an extended family that did the cabinet filler and sanding and painting the cabinets. I guess the handles will be installed on Monday. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Here is a photo looking up the stairs to the Buddha niche. The light was supposed to shine only on the inside to the niche, but that is proving difficult, if not impossible. But I think it will look OK, once I find a nice, small bronze Buddha to put in there and add some sort of colored background and a little granite shelf.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

We've been driving all over CM trying to find the right countertops for the master bath. I cannot find *any* granite that I like. I think we will have go with marble. But even the right marble is proving too hard to find. :Aargh4:  I wonder if going to BKK will help - or if all of Thailand sources its stone from the same supplier/s. :Shrug:

----------


## terp80

Found the gate post lamps and, after having the tiler fix up the tops, the electricians installed them. I also bought a couple LED lights with photo cells so that, _in theory_, the gate lamps should come on automatically every night and turn off every morning. :Very Happy: 

*Note:* The exterior lamps and lights around the house (except for the motion sensor lights) are all in white. I think if I had to pick the color all over again, I would go with black, because black light fixtures are sooo much easier to find! :Tired:  Although, one thing about white is that it is certainly unique in our _moo baan_, and probably a bit unusual in LOH in general. :Slaphappy:

----------


## Stumpy

Terp, The house is really sharp looking. You should have many years of comfy living. I bet you cant wait to pull up a chair and have a cold.

----------


## palexxxx

> We've been driving all over CM trying to find the right countertops for the master bath. I cannot find *any* granite that I like. I think we will have go with marble. But even the right marble is proving too hard to find. I wonder if going to BKK will help - or if all of Thailand sources its stone from the same supplier/s.


If you take a drive south on Highway 1, between Lampang and Tak you will see some granite quarries on the right hand side of the highway.  They have big showrooms showing a multitude of different coloured granite sheets available for sale.

----------


## terp80

> Terp, The house is really sharp looking. You should have many years of comfy living. I bet you cant wait to pull up a chair and have a cold.


Thanks JP! Yes, I can't wait to sit out on the deck communing with the birdies and the fishes. :Cool:  But I already have a cold - maybe just a sinus infection.  :Very Happy: 

 :Beerchug:

----------


## FatOne

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> between Lampang and Tak you will see some granite quarries on the right hand side of the highway. They have big showrooms showing a multitude of different coloured granite sheets available for sale.


Terp, Palexxx is right. I have stopped by there quite a few times. It's in Tak IIRC. Look for the big carved granite elephant on the right heading towards BKK. There are quite a few granite craftsman in the area between Lampang and Tak.




> Thanks JP! Yes, I can't wait to sit out on the deck communing with the birdies and the fishes. But I already have a cold - maybe just a sinus infection.


Sinus infections are painful. Sorry to hear, get well..other option is drink it clear.... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by palexxxx  between Lampang and Tak you will see some granite quarries on the right hand side of the highway. They have big showrooms showing a multitude of different coloured granite sheets available for sale. 
> 
> Terp, Palexxx is right. I have stopped by there quite a few times. It's in Tak IIRC. Look for the big carved granite elephant on the right heading towards BKK. There are quite a few granite craftsman in the area between Lampang and Tak.
> 
>    Quote: Originally Posted by terp80  Thanks JP! Yes, I can't wait to sit out on the deck communing with the birdies and the fishes. But I already have a cold - maybe just a sinus infection.     Sinus infections are painful. Sorry to hear, get well.. . other option is drink it clear....


JP, do either you or palexxxx know the name or address of that Tak granite place? It's way too far away to just head down there looking for it. :11:  But it does sound promising! :Banana:  And what is "Tak *IIRC*"? :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Today the cleaning crew came to give the place a good cleaning. It looks much better. But there is other work to be finished which will generate more dirt, dust, and trash. For example, the Wood Floor Lady will come on Tuesday to sand and put on a coat of polyurethane. The plumber is not nearly done, the kitchen cabinets are yet to be finished, and there is more electrical work and testing needed. But it sure is nice to see it all tidied up.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> And what is "Tak IIRC"?


^ Terp sorry. I wrote like I message on my phone, short cuts. "Tak" is the city. "IIRC" is "If I Remember Correctly"

My wife is trying to get you some specifics. She knows where it is but not a physical address or business name. We stopped in a few place some time back but we were looking at other carved granite items.

----------


## terp80

> ^ Terp sorry. I wrote like I message on my phone, short cuts. "Tak" is the city. "IIRC" is "If I Remember Correctly" 
> My wife is trying to get you some specifics. She knows where it is but not a physical address or business name. We stopped in a few place some time back but we were looking at other carved granite items.


OK. Thanks JP. If she can come up with anything that would be great. I searched _in English_, but, as usual, came up with nothing. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> ^ Terp sorry. I wrote like I message on my phone, short cuts. "Tak" is the city. "IIRC" is "If I Remember Correctly" 
> My wife is trying to get you some specifics. She knows where it is but not a physical address or business name. We stopped in a few place some time back but we were looking at other carved granite items.
> 
> 
> OK. Thanks JP. If she can come up with anything that would be great. I searched _in English_, but, as usual, came up with nothing.


Yeah, I know the feeling. Done that many a time. Let's see what she can come up with.

----------


## terp80

> Yeah, I know the feeling. Done that many a time. Let's see what she can come up with.


Great. Thanks, JP.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Holy Crap! I think I've finally lost it. :Aargh4:  Here is the post in the correct thread; mine. CNX is doing just fine on his own. :smilie_clap: 

The electricians and the plumbers were both working today. So was the tiler. Here is a photo of the kitchen sink after installation. A water filter system will be installed in a couple days, and a water heater will also be installed soon.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Your place is looking very liveable Terps I am jealous.

----------


## terp80

Post deleted FO . . . have a nice day. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Your place is looking very liveable Terps I am jealous.


Thanks FO! It won't be long now - maybe a week or so. I don't need much: water, toilet/shower, refrigerator, chair, lamp, and mattress - and internet. :bananaman:

----------


## Stumpy

> Your place is looking very liveable Terps I am jealous.


I know Mr M, I am envious as well. Soon he will be strung out in a hammock. I am still stuck here in the states only able to look at wall pictures and day dream in corporate meetings..HAHA

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by FatOne   Your place is looking very liveable Terps I am jealous.    I know Mr M, I am envious as well. Soon he will be strung out in a hammock. I am still stuck here in the states only able to look at wall pictures and day dream in corporate meetings..HAHA


Thanks JP. I know the feeling well. I was very glad to retire from all that 4 years ago.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Here are some photos taken after sunset to see how the lights look at night. The gate post lights have photo cells, so they should turn on and off automatically.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The Wood Lady came today with her crew to put on a final coat of polyurethane. But before that, we went over some problem areas. The main ones were the big difference in the colors of the wood on the landing. While I realize that wood has natural variations in color due to a number of reasons, this much color variance was not something I liked. The old man said he could *not* add stain to make the lighter wood darker (the old "_mai dai_" again), but I could not get an explanation of why not. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  He said he could replace the darker wood. Later, outside of his hearing, the Wood Lady said she had another worker who could do it. There were a couple other small things on the stairs that I think she will fix before applying the polyurethane. 

The second photo shows the younger guys applying the polyurethane to the bedroom floor. I think they did the upper foyer as well today. But they will have to come back and do the stairs later.

----------


## terp80

Kwan, the tiler, was finishing up the tile in the _farang_ kitchen. The mosaic tile is left over from the bathrooms (due to some changes), and I think it looks pretty good. Nothing exciting about the colors; an interior designer I am not.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Here is  shot of the Safe-T-Cut which the electrician had such a difficult time installing. He kept saying that it was unnecessary and a waste of money. But, it was recommended by a friend who is an electrical engineer and teacher at a local "college." I think it was the first one the electrician had ever installed. :Thinking:  Unfortunately, I probably ended up paying more for the installation than I should have, but *I should have asked for a price up front*. I don't think he is as "professional" as he should be, and so now I wouldn't use him for anything other than simple/ordinary electrical work. :Tired:

----------


## Stumpy

You are almost there Terp, All looks excellent. I like the mosaic back splash behind the stove hood area. I was considering something like that in ours. Your kitchen area is nice and bright. Choice of paints using light colors really helps that. Our place will be painted with light colors as well. I am big window/ light room color person. I am considering some Teak wood crown molding in a few rooms if we have enough left over.

Nice job :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by FatOne   Your place is looking very liveable Terps I am jealous.    I know Mr M, I am envious as well. Soon he will be strung out in a hammock. I am still stuck here in the states only able to look at wall pictures and day dream in corporate meetings..HAHA
> 
> 
> Thanks JP. I know the feeling well. I was very glad to retire from all that 4 years ago.


You know Terp, I really kind of blew it. I had got off the hamster wheel in 2009 in late 40's. I was done. Felt great. Was off doing my own thing, Met my now wife and life was even better. Then a simple visit trip to have the missus (GF at the time) meet my family and friends and next thing I know I am saddling up in the corporate america rodeo chute and BAM the gates flew open and YeeeeeeeeHAWWWW!!!! I should have walked, I should have boarded the plan back home to Thailand...But NOOOOOOOOOO. HAHAHA.

All that aside, by staying it has afforded me the luxury to marry my GF here which will ultimately help my wife later. I learned a ton about our naturalization process and she has been able to live here in the states and see a few things that she had only seen in movie clips or read about. So its definitely love and hate. For me, well its life back in the chaos of politics, egos, lousy consultants, greedy people, ass kissers and personal agendas. :smiley laughing:  But I am almost done, my 8 seconds are almost up for a full ride. :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

I wish I could've got off the corporate bandwagon sooner, but after the GFC all my assets and money were gone, so I'm stuck here for another 4.5 years. I am very jealous of you guys who can retire early, if I could afford to up and leave for the quiet life in the village you wouldn't see me for dust.

----------


## BKKKevin

> Here is  shot of the Safe-T-Cut which the electrician had such a difficult time installing. He kept saying that it was unnecessary and a waste of money. But, it was recommended by a friend who is an electrical engineer and teacher at a local "college." I think it was the first one the electrician had ever installed. Unfortunately, I probably ended up paying more for the installation than I should have, but *I should have asked for a price up front*. I don't think he is as "professional" as he should be, and so now I wouldn't use him for anything other than simple/ordinary electrical work.


Given the color of those wires I would agree with your sentiment  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> Given the color of those wires I would agree with your sentiment.


BKKKevin, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean you don't see green ground wires? The Safe-T-Cut is grounded to a separate ground rod. Now the Safe-T-Cut works properly, according to my friend the electrical engineer who came the other day to check it out. And, judging by the number of times it cut off power while the regular electrician was working on the lights, etc., I think it works OK too.  :Very Happy:   :Fingersx:

----------


## farmerjohn

terps looking very good, really like the wood flooring.
got one of those safe t cut 50amp jobs in the farm, really sensitive even with  amp settings set high.

----------


## FatOne

Is it too sensitive? Power where I am building fluctuates wildly, I wonder if it would trip all the time for no reason??

----------


## terp80

> terps looking very good, really like the wood flooring.
> got one of those safe t cut 50amp jobs in the farm, really sensitive even with  amp settings set high.


Thanks farmerjohn. Yeah, it does look very nice with the polyurethane on it - like it's just been polished.  :Very Happy: 




> Is it too sensitive? Power where I am building fluctuates wildly, I wonder if it would trip all the time for no reason??


I don't think my Safe-T-Cut has any sensitivity settings on it. I'll just have to see what happens once I move in. I've only been running the lights and fans. The real power users have not been hooked up and run yet, so I don't really know how it will work out. :Nervous:

----------


## farmerjohn

look in the left of the "covered" area at the bottom, by the light in the photo, have a dial that starts on 5 and goes up in 5's I think, that's the sensitivity setting. you should not have any problems because you will not be pulling a lot of electric, unless you turn all your aircons and water heaters at the same time, but even then it should not make this trip. have a similar setup in the "nice" house and it has never tripped in 10 plus years. your main fuse box would have been enough on its own to handle house hold stuff.

----------


## terp80

> look in the left of the "covered" area at the bottom, by the light in the photo, have a dial that starts on 5 and goes up in 5's I think, that's the sensitivity setting. you should not have any problems because you will not be pulling a lot of electric, unless you turn all your aircons and water heaters at the same time, but even then it should not make this trip. have a similar setup in the "nice" house and it has never tripped in 10 plus years. your main fuse box would have been enough on its own to handle house hold stuff.


OK thanks farmerjohn. I see it has settings of 5,10, 20, and 30. It's set on 30 now. I assume that is the least sensitive setting. We'll see how that goes.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The granite couple from 9 Granite came to install the granite in the two smaller bathrooms. Here is a photo of the first floor bathroom. The color was not my favorite, but I have discovered that there  is not as much choice in Thailand as there is in the States. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Here are a couple shots of the guest bathroom. This color is quite different than the ones I saw previously at two separate shops, but is the same "kind" (same name). I knew that different batches will vary, but this is a *blue* color and the others were *black*. And mine has much more shiny stone than the sample I chose. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I'm not sure how this kind of thing can be avoided as most of more popular stone is *not* stocked at the shops.

----------


## cnx37

Terp
Far more important than the color of the granite is -
the diameter of the toilet seat.
A lot of time was invested by members some time ago re this matter.
So, Terp, what size is yours ie toilet seat?
Comfortability factor?
Time spent each day re your investment?
How much? - $$$
Daily newspaper investment?
And last but not least, are you a muesli man or an All-Bran man?
This information is required for publication in tomorrow's edition of the Somchai Times.

----------


## terp80

> Terp
> Far more important than the color of the granite is - the diameter of the toilet seat.
> A lot of time was invested by members some time ago re this matter. So, Terp, what size is yours ie toilet seat?
> Comfortability factor?
> Time spent each day re your investment?
> How much? - $$$
> Daily newspaper investment?
> And last but not least, are you a muesli man or an All-Bran man?
> This information is required for publication in tomorrow's edition of the Somchai Times.


 :rofl:  Haha. Certainly you're right CNX. I have 3 toilets; two of them are the same make and model. I don't remember the exact measurement, but I think it was the larger of the two "normal" seat sizes - and standard height.  :Shrug:  I'll try to remember to measure them tomorrow. For some reason, I don't spend much time on the throne here in LOH. No magazines in the loo - or newspapers. I don't remember the exact cost, but mid-range I think. Oh, and "slow close" lids of course.   :Flush:  

Meusli man here. With honey and sometimes a banana.  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

The kitchen cabinet people are finished. They did a pretty nice job - seemed to be conscientious. We had one problem drawer that they spent about an hour on and made better (not perfect), so I let them go home as it was Song Khran eve. It just is not as smooth and soundless as the other drawers. All of the drawers and cabinet doors are the "slo-close" type. :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

^ Looks quite sharp Terp. Cheers

----------


## nigelandjan

Kitchen looks very nice indeed  , love your choice of colours .

Would have put that hood over the hob a lot higher up though , they are very painful against the forehead .

Songkran is late this year up in CM   :roll eyes:

Sorry I know what you mean though ,, the time of year they try to set fire to the wood houses and rice straw with those silly lanterns  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> ^ Looks quite sharp Terp. Cheers


Thanks JP. Getting close now . . . 

The water heater under the sink is now hooked up and working fine - after a leak was fixed. Now, the water filter leaks, after it was plugged in. There was no electric plug there when the technician installed it yesterday. He is coming back tomorrow.  :Poke:

----------


## terp80

> Kitchen looks very nice indeed  , love your choice of colours . 
> Would have put that hood over the hob a lot higher up though , they are very painful against the forehead . 
> Songkran is late this year up in CM   :roll eyes: 
> Sorry I know what you mean though ,, the time of year they try to set fire to the wood houses and rice straw with those silly lanterns


Nige, I don't think I will bang my head much on the hood, because I probably won't cook there more than a couple times a year. Plus, if I bang my head hard once, that should be the last time. :34:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by cnx37  Terp
> Far more important than the color of the granite is - the diameter of the toilet seat.
> A lot of time was invested by members some time ago re this matter. So, Terp, what size is yours ie toilet seat?
> Comfortability factor?
> Time spent each day re your investment?
> How much? - $$$
> Daily newspaper investment?
> And last but not least, are you a muesli man or an All-Bran man?
> This information is required for publication in tomorrow's edition of the Somchai Times.     Haha. Certainly you're right CNX. I have 3 toilets; two of them are the same make and model. I don't remember the exact measurement, but I think it was the larger of the two "normal" seat sizes - and standard height.  I'll try to remember to measure them tomorrow. For some reason, I don't spend much time on the throne here in LOH. No magazines in the loo - or newspapers. I don't remember the exact cost, but mid-range I think. Oh, and "slow close" lids of course.


I measured the seats: 22 cm (not 20).  :Very Happy:

----------


## cnx37

That is just dandy, Terps.
Now, no need for muesli or All-Bran. Fried eggs & bacon is OK - double French toast too.
"Wide arse syndrome" is in fashion nowadays.
But, why 22cm v 20cm? Dog has a big arse too?

----------


## FatOne

I thought I had enough probs with height of toilet!!

----------


## terp80

> That is just dandy, Terps.
> Now, no need for muesli or All-Bran. Fried eggs & bacon is OK - double French toast too.
> "Wide arse syndrome" is in fashion nowadays.
> But, why 22cm v 20cm? Dog has a big arse too?


I thought 22 cm was more comfortable than 20 cm - and no real difference in prices.  :Wink:

----------


## Bettyboo

> The kitchen cabinet people are finished. They did a pretty nice job - seemed to be conscientious. We had one problem drawer that they spent about an hour on and made better (not perfect), so I let them go home as it was Song Khran eve. It just is not as smooth and soundless as the other drawers. All of the drawers and cabinet doors are the "slo-close" type.


Nice kitchen! Much better than Koman's...  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

The dog enjoys the comfortability factor too? I hope so - he is your best friend. I have no friends - I am a lonely guy - just porno movies for company.
Your kitchen - much sexier than mine. I have nuffin. Wife controls & owns the whole show.

----------


## terp80

> Nice kitchen! Much better than Koman's...


Haha. Thanks Bettyboo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> The dog enjoys the comfortability factor too? I hope so - he is your best friend. I have no friends - I am a lonely guy - just porno movies for company.
> Your kitchen - much sexier than mine. I have nuffin. Wife controls & owns the whole show.


CNX, what dog!? ::doglol:: 

I bet you won't be lonely once you get moved in. Maybe the opposite of lonely - whatever that is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cnx37

Terp - rent a dog? as you so desire.

----------


## terp80

The Wood Lady people finished staining and putting polyurethane on the stairs. It  looks much better than before. There are two small things that need to be fixed yet, but overall I'm happy with the way it looks now. :Very Happy:

----------


## 6kon

Terp: looking great. Nothing much left now. So many nice details in kitchen, stairs etc.

----------


## terp80

> Terp: looking great. Nothing much left now. So many nice details in kitchen, stairs etc.


Thanks 6kon. Yeah it's now down to getting the kinks out, so to speak. The latest thing is that the kitchen sinks (both _farang_ and Thai) make *gurgling sounds* long after they are finished draining. The Thai sink has no P-trap; that will be corrected. But the farang kitchen sink appears to have a decent one. So I'm  :Confused:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Originally Posted by BKKKevin
> 
> Given the color of those wires I would agree with your sentiment.           
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BKKKevin, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean you don't see green ground wires? The Safe-T-Cut is grounded to a separate ground rod. Now the Safe-T-Cut works properly, according to my friend the electrical engineer who came the other day to check it out. And, judging by the number of times it cut off power while the regular electrician was working on the lights, etc., I think it works OK too.


Black & White (Load & Neutral) coming in ok  then two blacks coming out (which is Load and Neutral)?

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80    Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by BKKKevin  Given the color of those wires I would agree with your sentiment.  
> 
> BKKKevin, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean you don't see green ground wires? The Safe-T-Cut is grounded to a separate ground rod. Now the Safe-T-Cut works properly, according to my friend the electrical engineer who came the other day to check it out. And, judging by the number of times it cut off power while the regular electrician was working on the lights, etc., I think it works OK too. 
> 
> Black & White (Load & Neutral) coming in ok  then two blacks coming out (which is Load and Neutral)?


Thanks BKKKevin. I'll have to ask. Both those black wires disappear back into the breaker panel. The electrician still needs to identify and label all circuits and to draw some sort of wiring diagram (I know: good luck with that last one.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

----------


## terp80

Today was Sunday, and generally no construction work is permitted in our _moo baan_. Nevertheless, the fish pond guy and his helper came to get the pond ready. He cleaned it, then I asked him to try out my new power washer. That worked even better. Then he got the drains ready and the aerators and the electric stuff, including hooking up the 750 watt pump and the UV "filter." It was more work than he had anticipated, because the cement guys and the electrician did things he didn't want them to do. He will have to come back tomorrow to put in 18 bags of rock filter material, silicone up the electrical wiring (the yellow conduit was too short for him to seal it the way he wanted) and test the whole system, before filling the pool up. :Fingersx:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Originally Posted by BKKKevin
> 
> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80    Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by BKKKevin  Given the color of those wires I would agree with your sentiment.  
> 
> BKKKevin, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean you don't see green ground wires? The Safe-T-Cut is grounded to a separate ground rod. Now the Safe-T-Cut works properly, according to my friend the electrical engineer who came the other day to check it out. And, judging by the number of times it cut off power while the regular electrician was working on the lights, etc., I think it works OK too. 
> 
> Black & White (Load & Neutral) coming in ok  then two blacks coming out (which is Load and Neutral)?
> ...


Maintaining separate colors aids in making sure the polarity is consistent thruout the house... If they are switched somewhere (especially right there where you have two blacks) the whole house will have the wrong polarity

----------


## terp80

The pond guy and his helper were back in the afternoon. THey were working on the filter system and pump. They need 18 bags of lava rock [?] but only had 6. The other 12 are on order. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Today: No Windsor crew (screens), no electrician, no plumber, and the SCG Smartwood crew did not come. They said they now want to wait to stain until the pond guys are finished. They are afraid the pond guys will get the newly stained Smartwood wet and ruin the stain.

Noteworthy: My a/b and the "good" foreman spent much of the day cleaning the house! I was totally surprised. :Shocked1:  Also much of the outside trash was cleaned up. The whole house looks pretty clean now. There will be one final, and now fairly easy, cleaning at the end of this week. Another plus: the other foreman has been consigned solely to the other build in my _moo baan_ that they took over after that owner fired the _moo baan_ company's builders. However, yesterday, he did call the wife to try to get some money! That's just not happening.  :Nono:

----------


## Stumpy

Hey Terp, How big will the fish be? Can I drop by with my fly rod toss a few lines? I am a catch and release guy and use barbless hooks. No damage..... I promise :Smile:

----------


## runker

I'm surprised to see there are still empty lots in your moo baan.

----------


## terp80

> Hey Terp, How big will the fish be? Can I drop by with my fly rod toss a few lines? I am a catch and release guy and use barbless hooks. No damage..... I promise


I'm heading back to Maryland pretty soon and won't be back until after the new year. So no fish until then. At first, I will buy some baby koi to see how they/I do. I'm a bit worried about how to take care of them when I go off for any length of time. I may have to hire someone to feed them and to keep the pond clean (leaves mostly). 

Size: Tiny at first, but after that, it's how big they can grow given the dimensions of the pond. At least that's my understanding. The pond's overall length is more than 12 meters, and there will be approximately 10 cubic meters of water. "Catch & Release" is all well and good JP, but I guess you didn't see the "No Fishing" sign.

----------


## terp80

> I'm surprised to see there are still empty lots in your moo baan.


Runker, I wondered about that too when I bought here. I have been told that Thais like the brand new_ moo baans_ , and this one is "old" looking. But that's one of the reasons I liked it. The houses are generally well kept and so are the grounds. We have lots of large trees, and it is peopled with many older folks who tend to be much more quiet. Some empty lots have been sold but not built on yet. For example, the one next to mine has been sold. Another neighbor across the little park bought another lot - a nice, large corner lot. He has no idea when he can build on it. That guy (Thai) told me that now prices are up to 17,000 THB per tarang wa (mine was 13,000 THB). In my opinion, many of remaining lots are too small to build a nice, decent sized house on, so those may stay vacant for a long time.

----------


## Stumpy

> but I guess you didn't see the "No Fishing" sign.


Man.......Just like the US. Can't fish anywhere anymore, HAHA.

Btw, all kidding aside, nice set up. I want to build a pond with a small waterfall cascading into it. I have it all drawn up. One of many projects I have planned. Probably only have the skeeter eating guppy fish but will try and have Lotus flowers in it.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  but I guess you didn't see the "No Fishing" sign.    Man.......Just like the US. Can't fish anywhere anymore, HAHA. 
> Btw, all kidding aside, nice set up. I want to build a pond with a small waterfall cascading into it. I have it all drawn up. One of many projects I have planned. Probably only have the skeeter eating guppy fish but will try and have Lotus flowers in it.


Thanks JP. I realize I may be biting off more than I can chew with the koi, but I can always "downgrade" to ordinary fish - skeeter-eating guppies, little goldfish, and whatnot. I just like the idea of a water feature with a waterfall and water fountain. Just the water sounds and the atmosphere - it should be nice sitting out on the deck after everything (including landscaping) is finished.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

I agree. Those always seem to enhance a sitting area. 

They say fish watching is quite medicinal, I know I instantly feel better when I see a beauty Steelhead grab my top water fly....... :Smile: . Ive never had a pond. Maybe I need a lake?

----------


## terp80

> I agree. Those always seem to enhance a sitting area.  
> They say fish watching is quite medicinal, I know I instantly feel better when I see a beauty Steelhead grab my top water fly........ Ive never had a pond. Maybe I need a lake?


Maybe I can learn to meditate while watching the fish. Except that I cannot sit in the lotus position. But who says you can't meditate in a reclining chair? Not me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You should get a large pond or a small lake perhaps. I met a _farang_ recently who has several large ponds out near Doi Saket. Beautiful.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The SCG man came today and put down a coat of primer. He will stain it tomorrow. I also added more water to the fish pond (after preliminary test of the pump, etc.) We are still waiting on 12 more bags of lava rock for the filter. :Yawn: 

I need to go buy a skimmer net very soon.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The glass men installed the glass doors and panels in the two smaller bathrooms. The first pic is the guest bath and the second one is the first floor bathroom. I had the tiler make the floor step-downs so that the water on the shower door will drip down on the shower side and not onto the higher bathroom floor, as is apparently "standard." We'll see if it works as I hope.  :Nervous:

----------


## Stumpy

Clean and nice work, Be sure to be the first one to "Break in each Commode", you earned it.

We are opting for the 4" glass squares for fused light in the toilet to shower separation wall. Wife said "I am not cleaning glass all the time"

----------


## runker

Here is an invitation for dinner for when you get back to Maryland.  My wife and I are getting close making a move would love to get your view of things.

----------


## terp80

> Clean and nice work, Be sure to be the first one to "Break in each Commode", you earned it. 
> We are opting for the 4" glass squares for fused light in the toilet to shower separation wall. Wife said "I am not cleaning glass all the time"


I'm on top of it (so to speak) JP - already done. :13: 

I know *I'll* be the one cleaning the glass. Thais seem to love spotless floors; walls . . . not so much. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Clean and nice work, Be sure to be the first one to "Break in each Commode", you earned it. 
> We are opting for the 4" glass squares for fused light in the toilet to shower separation wall. Wife said "I am not cleaning glass all the time"
> 
> 
> I'm on top of it (so to speak) JP - already done.
> 
> I know *I'll* be the one cleaning the glass. Thais seem to love spotless floors; walls . . . not so much.


Excellent work on the commode command....

Missus and I were talking about the shower area the other night before she was to fly back to Thailand. I showed her your pics. She prefers a dividing wall and no shower door at all. I have no stance about it. Either way works for me. I know all the condo's I rented were open and I never cared.

Yours looks like a model home deal. Top flight stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Here is an invitation for dinner for when you get back to Maryland.  My wife and I are getting close making a move would love to get your view of things.


Weird; I *thought* I responded to this post already. But now I don't see it.  :Confused: 

Anyway, runker, thanks very much for the invitation. Where exactly in Maryland do you live?  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Excellent work on the commode command.... 
> Missus and I were talking about the shower area the other night before she was to fly back to Thailand. I showed her your pics. She prefers a dividing wall and no shower door at all. I have no stance about it. Either way works for me. I know all the condo's I rented were open and I never cared. 
> Yours looks like a model home deal. Top flight stuff.


Thanks for the nice compliment JP. I have gotten used to glass doors (even here in LOH), and so I opted for them in all the bathrooms. I must say, the bathrooms *do* look nice now that they're finally finished. The large mirror in the first floor bathroom was installed today. I'll post pics tomorrow. :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

A lot was going on today at the house. But I forgot my camera, so tomorrow I'll post photos. Everybody wants me to make that tenth and final payment, and they want it *badly*! :Yup:  They can smell it now. Many smaller things: screens, deck, electrical, plumbing, etc. I'll have a bunch of pics and updates tomorrow. I will. :Headbang:

----------


## nigelandjan

Beautifull bathroom .

I hope if there are gonna be any little ones coming round to visit your gonna have some good quality custom made grills made to cover over those deep fish tanks possibly just me , but it would worry the crap out of me with any little ones about

----------


## terp80

> Beautifull bathroom . 
> I hope if there are gonna be any little ones coming round to visit your gonna have some good quality custom made grills made to cover over those deep fish tanks possibly just me , but it would worry the crap out of me with any little ones about


Thanks for your comment Nige. I'm not worried, because there aren't any little ones wandering around this _moo baan_. Any visitors with children will monitor their own, and others will keep an eye on them as well. In any event, there will be _very_ few children visiting. :01:

----------


## Hoops

From the look of things you will be getting your CofO (Certificate of Occupancy) within the next 2 weeks!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> From the look of things you will be getting your CofO (Certificate of Occupancy) within the next 2 weeks!


Yeah Hoops. Soon. She already has the Blue Book. I will get the Yellow Book probably when I get back from the States.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The SCG man returned to put a couple coats of stain down on the deck. It looks pretty good. I wasn't able to get a good enough look at it because it was getting dark when he was finishing up. Here are a few shots taken early in the day and then some more taken this evening. You can see that the fish pond system is up and running, complete with waterfall and water fountain (with blue pipe over it - until I buy a vase). It's not really complete yet, but everything seems to be OK so far. :Very Happy:

----------


## 6kon

Looking very nice. What are you gonna put into the moat? Crocodiles,some dangerous goldfish?


6kon

----------


## terp80

Oops! Here are a couple more night shots, including one taken from the "Children's Park" next to our house. At noon, the workers from the new house build across the park ate their lunch at this spot and relaxed, listening to the sounds of the water fall and fountain.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Looking brilliant Terps, you've done a wonderful job

----------


## BKKKevin

There is a aquarium shop in Kamtien that sells piranhas... That would solve your problem of cleanup if any children should wonder in...

----------


## Yemen

Looks very nice. Well done Twerp!

----------


## BKKBILL

Indeed it does look good.

----------


## terp80

> Looking very nice. What are you gonna put into the moat? Crocodiles,some dangerous goldfish?  
> 6kon


Thanks 6kon! Hadn't thought of crocodiles. But I have  read that crocs were everywhere in Thailand only about 150 years ago. So maybe I'll try to bring them back. My contribution to Thainess.  :Very Happy: 




> Looking brilliant Terps, you've done a wonderful job


Thanks again FO! And your house is not far behind - or maybe it's ahead, and your just not moved in yet.  :Very Happy: 




> Looks very nice. Well done Twerp!


Thanks Yemen! I appreciate the compliment.  :Smile: 




> Indeed it does look good.


Thanks BKKBILL! Very nice to hear, that.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Thanks to everone for the compliments. Today was really move-in day for me. The wife bought some fruit, incense, candles, and flowers and we _wied_ the _moo baan_ spirit house which is in the _suan dek_ next to our house. I said some appropriate things in *English*, but I doubt Thai spirits are well-versed in it. Hopefully, they could at least tell that I was all_ jai dee_ and will be good to us. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I didn't have much to move, as we have been taking some things in each time we came from my condo for the last couple days. So it was, by far, the easiest move I've *ever* made.  :Smile: 

So today we did buy a microwave (that doesn't fit the built in cabinet - it's 1 cm too tall). I also bought an office chair for the "desk" in the living room. It was the most comfortable one out of at least 20, and the 2nd most expensive one (at Office Mate at 4190 THB). But, with my "peculiar condition," comfort is of the utmost importance. And next January a nice La-Z-Boy will be in the works. A comfortable Sealy Posturepedic mattress is now on the floor - just like in my early bachelor days. :Very Happy:  With some food and beer in the fridge and some excellent red wine stashed, what more do I need? 

Well, a lot! *But* I'm out of $$$$. This week I've had to make the final payments on the Windsor windows and screens, the SCG Smartwood deck, the fish pond guy, the 9Granite shop, the Wood Lady, Kwan the tiler/Thai kitchen, etc. installer, the _farang_ kitchen cabinet and granite installers, and a few others. I have also made the *10th and final payment* to my a/b, because he did a nice job trying to get all the last items straightened out. It's amazing what holding that last payment can accomplish in relatively short order!  :Very Happy:   In any event, I'm going to give *him* (my architect/builder) a little bonus if everything is shipshape when I get back from the States.  [/I]. I have received several nice compliments from Thais in the _moo baan_ , and the foremen have gotten additional work here from two of them. They never asked me anything about their work, so I never mentioned any of the problems we had - and that you guys know all about. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll post some more pics tomorrow. I'm going to bed in my - oops . . our [her] - new house. :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Hope you had a good sleep in the new house mate. We won't be moving in for a few years but will use as a holiday house, and the family will appreciate it! You beat me in the end, but not by much, think I'll be paying the final payment in the next week. It all looks fabulous, I hope you enjoy your new lifestyle.

----------


## terp80

> Hope you had a good sleep in the new house mate. We won't be moving in for a few years but will use as a holiday house, and the family will appreciate it! You beat me in the end, but not by much, think I'll be paying the final payment in the next week. It all looks fabulous, I hope you enjoy your new lifestyle.


Thanks FO! A very nice sleep indeed. :Sleeping:   Woke up to nice cool temps and many singing birds (no roosters). For a while there, I thought *you* were going to get done first, but they made a terrific push at the end (they were all broke :Scared1: ) after they realized that I was, *in fact*, keeping my word *not* :No:  to make that final payment until they were finished. :Very Happy: 

Let me a week early in congratulating you on you fine new house in the Sticks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## FatOne

Thanks Terps, I reckon we'll be happy. But it's not a beautiful mansion like yours.

----------


## terp80

> Thanks Terps, I reckon we'll be happy. But it's not a beautiful mansion like yours.


Haha. Thanks FO. And, as Buddha once said, "As long as you're happy, that's all that matters." But you have to pay for what you get, and, believe me, I have paid  . . . and continue to pay and pay!  :Shock: 

But seriously, sitting here now in my new, comfortable chair, and after eating a big ham and cheese omelet breakfast, now with all the windows open, listening to the waterfall and fountain, I know it is all worth it. :Approve:

----------


## terp80

Here are a couple of shots of the fish pond. I have a little net (visible at the bottom of the 2nd pic) that I sweep the leaves out with 2 or 3 times a day. Since there won't be any fish in there for a while, I turn the pump off when we go out. When it's on, it's nice to hear the water features. :Approve:

----------


## terp80

A friend came over - just hanging out in the kitchen area. Plenty of sunlight all during the day - no lights needed.  :Smile: 

Sidenote: The Franke stove has one burner that doesn't work. Home Sukkapan will send someone over if we cannot get it to work after cleaning it.

----------


## 6kon

Really nice.
Still sleeping well and no ghosts?  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The "fully furnished" master bedroom. The Sealy Posturepedic mattress is _very_ comfortable - the most comfortable bed I've ever slept in here in LOH. :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

no curtains twerp ??  you must sleep well if you can without curtains 

any way well done your in enjoy your new home

----------


## marcmarc

well done, think your new home looks very nice, when the warming party? or have i missed it lol? starting to wish i had self-built instead of buying......... 
yes i have a similar bed and mattress, try moving the mattress!,

----------


## runker

Well. this is one house building blog I will be having my Thai wife look at.  Love everything about your place.  I'll be using it as a guide.

----------


## terp80

> Really nice.
> Still sleeping well and no ghosts?


6kon we *must* have them - they're everywhere here. But, since we gave them food, et cetera, they are letting us sleep. Plus, the ghost I told the lady (who sells the lots here in this _moo baan_ ) that I saw in hopes of scaring away any prospective buyers from the lot next door, turned out, according to my description of the ghost, to be a "good ghost," and I was "lucky" to have seen her. Damn! :Mad:  Sure enough, that lot was sold shortly thereafter. So much for my luck. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

In any event, all ghosts are welcome, as long as they don't knock things over or scare me when I'm coming out of the shower. :Scared:

----------


## terp80

> no curtains twerp ??  you must sleep well if you can without curtains  
> any way well done your in enjoy your new home


Thanks Nige for your compliments. No problems at all sleeping. :Sleeping:  There is nobody that close to our house right now. The closest houses are across the _suan dek_ and a bit lower. However, the master bath will be a different story.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  All curtains will have to wait until after the new year.  :Tired:

----------


## stevefarang

I haven't chimed in a while terp, but your house is looking very nice ! Cheers !

Steve

----------


## terp80

> I haven't chimed in a while terp, but your house is looking very nice ! Cheers !  Steve


Thanks a lot Steve! Not the palace you have, but I am liking it more each day.  :Smile:  

Even though I am now living there, there is still much to be done. The fence/wall needs to be built, basic landscaping needs to be done, furniture needs to be bought &/or built, drapes (lots of windows) need to be made, TV bought, washer bought, and on and on . . .  :Yikes:

----------


## stevefarang

> Originally Posted by stevefarang
> 
> I haven't chimed in a while terp, but your house is looking very nice ! Cheers !  Steve
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Steve! Not the palace you have, but I am liking it more each day.  
> 
> Even though I am now living there, there is still much to be done. The fence/wall needs to be built, basic landscaping needs to be done, furniture needs to be bought &/or built, drapes (lots of windows) need to be made, TV bought, washer bought, and on and on . . .


Ha !!!   You're not telling me anything I don't know already !!  After the wall is finished, we'll probably do the driveway, then landscaping, etc...

Now if I could only grow a magic money tree ! 

Steve

----------


## Hoops

"In any event, all ghosts are welcome, as long as they don't knock things over *or scare me when I'm coming out of the shower*. " Maybe it will be the other way around!  :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

> there is still much to be done. The fence/wall needs to be built, basic landscaping needs to be done, furniture needs to be bought &/or built, drapes (lots of windows) need to be made, TV bought, washer bought, and on and on . . .


^True True Terp, Furnishing a new home could be, most likely will be, an expensive proposition. And of course the nicer or bigger the home the more it will cost because one is not likely to build a nice place and put cheap furnishings. I do not even want to think about all my windows. My wife and I prefer blinds over drapes. No idea on pricing yet. Fortunately being I was living in Thailand for awhile we already have a Washer/Dryer, wardrobe Armoire's and all the bedroom stuff there, we bought it when we were renting the house on the beach in Cha Am. Other items will be coming in our container. It will be fun to open it all up, be like a Christmas as a kid. I have stuff packed away here in the states and some of it I have forgotten what it is. 

I told the missus, All I care about is my BBQ pit. :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  and your tequila collection.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^  and your tequila collection.



555...Yeah...Pale. That goes hand in hand with my BBQ pit, flip flops, shorts, T shirt, Horseshoe pit. Did I miss anything?

----------


## terp80

> Ha !!!   You're not telling me anything I don't know already !!  After the wall is finished, we'll probably do the driveway, then landscaping, etc... 
> 
> Now if I could only grow a magic money tree !  
> Steve


Haha, Steve. That's *exactly* what I need right now! :18:

----------


## terp80

> and on . . .    ^True True Terp, Furnishing a new home could be, most likely will be, an expensive proposition. And of course the nicer or bigger the home the more it will cost because one is not likely to build a nice place and put cheap furnishings. I do not even want to think about all my windows. My wife and I prefer blinds over drapes. No idea on pricing yet. Fortunately being I was living in Thailand for awhile we already have a Washer/Dryer, wardrobe Armoire's and all the bedroom stuff there, we bought it when we were renting the house on the beach in Cha Am. Other items will be coming in our container. It will be fun to open it all up, be like a Christmas as a kid. I have stuff packed away here in the states and some of it I have forgotten what it is.  
> I told the missus, All I care about is my BBQ pit.


"The nicer or bigger the home . . . " Exactly JP! And now my wife wants to buy cheaper things to save money, and *I* am the one who says, "No, because our house is nice and we should put only nice things in it." My gawd, what have I done!! :34:

----------


## terp80

> In any event, all ghosts are welcome, as long as they don't knock things over or scare me when I'm coming out of the shower. " Maybe it will be the other way around!


Haha. Hoops, ain't that the truth! :Scared:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> and on . . .    ^True True Terp, Furnishing a new home could be, most likely will be, an expensive proposition. And of course the nicer or bigger the home the more it will cost because one is not likely to build a nice place and put cheap furnishings. I do not even want to think about all my windows. My wife and I prefer blinds over drapes. No idea on pricing yet. Fortunately being I was living in Thailand for awhile we already have a Washer/Dryer, wardrobe Armoire's and all the bedroom stuff there, we bought it when we were renting the house on the beach in Cha Am. Other items will be coming in our container. It will be fun to open it all up, be like a Christmas as a kid. I have stuff packed away here in the states and some of it I have forgotten what it is.  
> I told the missus, All I care about is my BBQ pit.
> 
> 
> "The nicer or bigger the home . . . " Exactly JP! And now my wife wants to buy cheaper things to save money, and *I* am the one who says, "No, because our house is nice and we should put only nice things in it." My gawd, what have I done!!


 Yeah man...what have you done. Strange how that goes. You simply can't have a beautiful pad and toss cheap particle board Tesco furniture in it... :Smile: .
I knew my missus would be the same way. She has been like a hawk at the top of a tree with costs on our build. Every penny is justified and she has actually reeled me in on some things I wanted to do by saying "Its not necessary". I appreciate that from her. We talked about furnishing it and I set aside funds for it but I am like you, Not gonna have fold up chairs at the card table in my dining room. :rofl: 

The blood letting continues......

----------


## naptownmike

Terp, Your place really turned out great. It will be tuff to leave for Maryland is cold dark and raining today. Supposed to be very cold in the next couple days.

----------


## terp80

> Yeah man...what have you done. Strange how that goes. You simply can't have a beautiful pad and toss cheap particle board Tesco furniture in it....
> I knew my missus would be the same way. She has been like a hawk at the top of a tree with costs on our build. Every penny is justified and she has actually reeled me in on some things I wanted to do by saying "Its not necessary". I appreciate that from her. We talked about furnishing it and I set aside funds for it but I am like you, Not gonna have fold up chairs at the card table in my dining room. 
> The blood letting continues......


"Not gonna have fold up chairs at the card table in my dining room."   Exactly, JP. 

"The blood letting continues......" :rofl:  or maybe  :Aargh4:

----------


## terp80

> Terp, Your place really turned out great. It will be tuff to leave for Maryland is cold dark and raining today. Supposed to be very cold in the next couple days.


So I've heard naptownmike. I sure hope it warms up by the time I get there on the 24th. Especially since I will arrive at IAD with no coat. :Yikes:

----------


## terp80

> well done, think your new home looks very nice, when the warming party? or have i missed it lol? starting to wish i had self-built instead of buying......... 
> yes i have a similar bed and mattress, try moving the mattress!,


Thanks marcmarc! No, you didn't miss the house warming party. It's not going to be until Songkran! Many people my wife knows want to come and many live in and around BKK . So it's set a long way off so that everyone has time to make plans way ahead of that busy travel time of year. It ought to be some circus, as we will only have one bed in the guest room. I'll be tripping over bodies all over the place. :Aargh4:  

And, you know, building your own house certainly can be [is] a headache :Headache: , *but*, in the end, you can get something that *you* like very much. :Fing02:  And, in my case, the house is custom-made to the land/lot, with all the main living areas open to the deck, the fish pond, and, beyond them, to the _suan dek_ . :Very Happy: 

The king-size mattress? I didn't try! The other day while I was out, the wife had a bunch of guys working at the house move it up the stairs. :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

The Home Sukkapan guys came and fixed the one malfunctioning burner on the Franke stove. All the gas stoves work fine now.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

One of the first visitors to the house was this very large moth. At least it's the biggest moth I have ever seen. It spent the night on the front steps. Those treads are about 30 cm deep. My foot is shown for scale. A beautiful thing; the photos do not do it justice.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Another visitor today was a friend (and his wife) who used to take Thai language lessons with me at Thai Wat DC (in Maryland). He brought me over a spray bottle of granite sealer, which apparently I need badly, since even water makes a mark for an hour or more.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BKKBILL

> Another visitor today was a friend (and his wife) who used to take Thai language lessons with me at Thai Wat DC (in Maryland). He brought me over a spray bottle of granite sealer, which apparently I need badly, since even water makes a mark for an hour or more.


Terp, use windex I do makes everything shine.  :Banana: 

Your right he is indestructible.  :Arms: 

Your bedroom might be a  tad over furnished.  :Lol:

----------


## terp80

> Terp, use windex I do makes everything shine.  
> Your right he is indestructible.  
> Your bedroom might be a  tad over furnished.


Are you serious about using Windex? I have put the granite sealer on all the kitchen counters, except the one by the refrigerator. I'll do that one when I get back.

*Yes*! BKKBILL, Bananaman forever!  :bananaman: 

Over-furnished!? I *can't* get rid of the lamp; I read at night, and if I get rid of the bed, then it won't be even *be* a *bed*room!  :Bigok:

----------


## Wasp

I'm waiting for the perfect outside photo of your home , terpsy.

The best photo so far is Night-time and a bit out of focus .


Daytime ..... and perfect . Please .




Waspsy

----------


## terp80

> I'm waiting for the perfect outside photo of your home , terpsy. 
> The best photo so far is Night-time and a bit out of focus .  
> Daytime ..... and perfect . Please .     Waspsy


I'm sorry Waspy, but I'm now heading back to Mary Land  for Thanksgiving and won't return until the new year, so I won't have any more pics until then. And, hopefully, I can get my camera fixed in the meantime :Headache: . Also, the teak railing on the balcony will be finished by then too. That should be the last outside thing. Oops, except for buying and installing a decorative vase as the water fountain. :Fingersx: 

If you can find a fairly recent photo showing the outside and use that for now, you can if you want, and then update it later. Sorry for not taking a few photos before I left, but I've been really busy these last few days and didn't think of it.  :Omfg:

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm sorry Waspy, but I'm now heading back to Mary Land


Actually we are sorry for you. Maryland is freezing balls right now. East coast is a big snow drift.

Its raining and dreary in California. Id love to be back at my place and relaxing.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  I'm sorry Waspy, but I'm now heading back to Mary Land






> Actually we are sorry for you. Maryland is freezing balls right now. East coast is a big snow drift. 
> Its raining and dreary in California. Id love to be back at my place and relaxing.


I hear ya JP. When I get off the plane on Tuesday morning, the temperature should be about 40 F. And I have no coat.  :Happysad:  I'll wait inside until my son picks me up. Then on Wednesday it gets very cold *again*. Gack!  :Yikes:

----------


## BKKBILL

40 F do they still make those things?  :Confused: 

When arriving people are going to point and wonder just think of the great job you completed here that should bring the  :Smile:  back.  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> 40 F do they still make those things?


Coats? I suppose they still do, but I have a few good ones in my closet - once I get to my house. :Approve: 




> When arriving people are going to point and wonder just think of the great job you completed here that should bring the  back.


You're right BKKBILL. I should wear my Songkran shirt and some shorts; now that should make them stare alright :Bigeyes2:    . . . and think I'm insane. And later, when I'm out in the freezing cold :Shocked: , I will think about our new house in CM and me sitting out on the deck listening to the water splashing, sipping something cool, and just relaxing in the warm shade . . . _sabai, sabai._  :Yup:

----------


## Wasp

terp my man ....... I do like that little water feature tinkling away out the front of your new home . :coolio:   :coolio:   :coolio: 

Now terp .............. I could work my way through your thread again --- and indeed I will ---- but you seem to have an amenable nature so I wonder if you would present a simple 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7 ..... step guide to putting such a feature in Missy's home .

With a purpose in mind ..

You see *Missy* spent many shekels digging out a rice plot in order to make a ' fish farm ' .
Father and brother were supposed then to get the damned fish out of the damn farm , sell them around the place , thus raise some money ( and accidentally doing some work in the process ) and relieve the pressure on *Missy* of constantly sending money to Thailand .

But of course we are talking about The Indolent Brother here   :Duh:   :Duh:   :Duh: . And the addled father .  :Duh:   :Duh:   :Duh: 

And access to a magical ATM card is just so much easier than the effort of doing some fishing for your Supper !  :Boggled: 

So now I am thinking ...... get the buyers to come to us . :Yikes: 
Put in a feature such as you have and stock it with maybe 20 fish at a time from the ' Farm '.

These fishies will be a constant food supply for the famblee but we can let it be known that they are for selling and maybe some folks will quite like to venture past *Ladypig's* hovel and buy some fresh fish  :Yes(1):   :Yes(1):   :Yes(1):  .

The little fishies are presumably fresh water fish ( I know nothing of fishies or how they work ) . So I would like to know .......

1.  Dig your hole .

2. Pour your concrete { or NOT  !!} 
  Do I need some terribly complicated filters and pumps and things that cost so much it's just not worth it  :Damnit1:  when I can despatch someone to go and haul out some fish and keep them here in a rainwater tank ? 


Just a couple of thousand words with some diagrams and lots of smilies but no bananas should cover it .


Is it cold there ?



Wasp

----------


## Stumpy

> One of the first visitors to the house was this very large moth. At least it's the biggest moth I have ever seen. It spent the night on the front steps. Those treads are about 30 cm deep. My foot is shown for scale. A beautiful thing; the photos do not do it justice.


Terp,
If you are interested that is a Cecropia Silkworm Moth (Hyalophora cecropia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

Beautiful Moth. We had one at our place on my last visit. I have seen them here in California on rare occasions. To see one is pretty cool. They fly at night and are attracted to the lights.

Nice visitor

----------


## terp80

> Is it cold there?


No, it's 90 F right now.  :Smile: 

Because I'm in BKK. My flight to the US leaves this evening.  :Very Happy: 




> terp my man ....... I do like that little water feature tinkling away out the front of your new home .   
> Now terp .............. I could work my way through your thread again --- and indeed I will ---- but you seem to have an amenable nature so I wonder if you would present a simple 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , 5 , 6 , 7 ..... step guide to putting such a feature in Missy's home .  With a purpose in mind .. 
> You see Missy spent many shekels digging out a rice plot in order to make a ' fish farm ' .
> Father and brother were supposed then to get the damned fish out of the damn farm , sell them around the place , thus raise some money ( and accidentally doing some work in the process ) and relieve the pressure on Missy of constantly sending money to Thailand . 
> But of course we are talking about The Indolent Brother here    . And the addled father .    
> And access to a magical ATM card is just so much easier than the effort of doing some fishing for your Supper !  
> So now I am thinking ...... get the buyers to come to us .
> Put in a feature such as you have and stock it with maybe 20 fish at a time from the ' Farm '.  These fishies will be a constant food supply for the famblee but we can let it be known that they are for selling and maybe some folks will quite like to venture past Ladypig's hovel and buy some fresh fish    . 
> The little fishies are presumably fresh water fish ( I know nothing of fishies or how they work ) . So I would like to know .......  1.  Dig your hole . 
> ...



I'm sorry Waspie that I don't have enough time to answer you questions well right now. But if you can give me a few days (to get there and recover from jet lag), I'll put together some photos and commentary from my build. What size are you thinking of? And will it be just for holding fish for sale or do you also want a decorative thing with waterfall, etc.? :swimfish:

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> If you are interested that is a Cecropia Silkworm Moth (Hyalophora cecropia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  
> Beautiful Moth. We had one at our place on my last visit. I have seen them here in California on rare occasions. To see one is pretty cool. They fly at night and are attracted to the lights. 
> Nice visitor


Hey thanks for that JP! Very interesting. I wonder how/when it got here if it's native to North America. It was (it's gone) very beautiful. :Very Happy:

----------


## nigelandjan

> One of the first visitors to the house was this very large moth. At least it's the biggest moth I have ever seen. It spent the night on the front steps. Those treads are about 30 cm deep. My foot is shown for scale. A beautiful thing; the photos do not do it justice.



My what tiny feet you have ! 

Looks like you suffer a bit with swollen feet and ingrown toenails ( know the feeling )

----------


## terp80

> My what tiny feet you have !  
> Looks like you suffer a bit with swollen feet and ingrown toenails ( know the feeling )


Damn Nige, I knew the second I took the photo it was a bad idea! Now everyone knows that I have ugly feet :Sigh:  and that they are only size 1 (U.S.).   :Eek5:

----------


## Wasp

Holding fish or decorative ?

Well ..... both .

But mostly trying to get them to use Missy's considerable expenditure for what it was meant . Some income and ready food.

I like what you have there but it seems whenever anyone builds a water feature there are pumps and filters and linings and in fact so much cost and maintenance that for me it's beyond tolerance .

I'm scarcely in Thailand .

Any maintaining would come under the auspices of one alcoholic and one virtual immobile so maintenance just wouldn't happen and I'd be seeing a trough of green sludge upon my return .
In fact ...... don't answer , terp .
 I can feel that I might be getting drawn into expenditure that would be 100% wasted .

Let them keep eating rice and frogs .



Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

Great idea Wasp but, and there is always a but in the land of smiles so was pleased to see you catch the small problem in this fishie adventure being _The Indolent Brother and the addled father ._

----------


## Wasp

Your fault .

You're a big fan of The Indolent Brother .


Only encourages him .

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Terp,
> If you are interested that is a Cecropia Silkworm Moth (Hyalophora cecropia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.  
> Beautiful Moth. We had one at our place on my last visit. I have seen them here in California on rare occasions. To see one is pretty cool. They fly at night and are attracted to the lights. 
> Nice visitor
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for that JP! Very interesting. I wonder how/when it got here if it's native to North America. It was (it's gone) very beautiful.


From what I remember in my entomology studies, Cecropia's are a large family size and can be found all over the world with different colors and markings. They are huge and quite beautiful. Sadly the life span in Moth stage is so short and most never see them as they fly late at night and hide during the day from predators.

Btw, I did not make any crack about your foot however might be better in the future to use something else to gauge the size of something.... :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

terp80
I have been re-reading your thread.
QUESTIONS:
Size of house (again)?
Original budgeted cost/sqm?
Current budgeted cost/sqm?

Please enjoy the US weather. Here - not good - fantastic!

----------


## terp80

> Mr Terp80
> How is it going re Home construction at Suandok - I realize that, at present, you are in USA.
> When is the estimated completion date (revised)?
> Date of house-warming?
> Too many monks in attendance I assume?
> Any $$$ left?


Hi CNX! I am indeed in Mary Land. Today the weather here is sunny and cool (high 43F low 27F). The house itself is basically *finished*. The landscaping and fence are *not*. The interior is *not*. The estimate for all the curtains is 160,000 THB! - installed - all VC Fabric (brand). :Eyecrazy:  We need a TV, stereo, A/C's (2), beds 2/3, another mattress or two, closets/armoirs (lots), lamps, dinner table, coffee table, night stands, etc. $$$$$$$$  :Crying:  

The house warming will be around Songkran (mid-April) and will have as few monks as possible. But people will be coming from CM, BKK, and Doi Tau, etc., so should be more than a couple. :rolleyes4:

----------


## terp80

> terp80
> I have been re-reading your thread. QUESTIONS:
> Size of house (again)?
> Original budgeted cost/sqm?
> Current budgeted cost/sqm?


CNX, I don't know how many square meters the house is. How do you count the deck and fish pond? The car port? You can look at the plans = #133/134 on page 6 of this thread. My original idea was for 190 square meters at 13K baht per sqm. Then it went to 220 sqm and 2.8M baht. I've probably spent 3.5M baht or more already, and that doesn't include the land (1.6M baht), the fence and landscaping, or the furnishings. So my original budget is just a foggy fading memory. The reality is much more $$$$, *but, in the end,* I'll have a better quality house than originally planned. And once everything is completely finished, it should be a very nice, tranquil spot to spend my retirement years and the rest of our lives together. :Smlove2:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> terp80
> I have been re-reading your thread. QUESTIONS:
> Size of house (again)?
> Original budgeted cost/sqm?
> Current budgeted cost/sqm?
> 
> 
> CNX, I don't know how many square meters the house is. How do you count the deck and fish pond? The car port? You can look at the plans = #133/134 on page 6 of this thread. My original idea was for 190 square meters at 13K baht per sqm. Then it went to 220 sqm and 2.8M baht. I've probably spent 3.5M baht or more already, and that doesn't include the land (1.6M baht), the fence and landscaping, or the furnishings. So my original budget is just a foggy fading memory. The reality is much more $$$$, *but, in the end,* I'll have a better quality house than originally planned. And once everything is completely finished, it should be a very nice, tranquil spot to spend my retirement years and the rest of our lives together.


Interestingly before my wife and I decided to build our place on her land up North we priced around as I had no idea of pricing in urban type areas where I would want to buy or live. We looked at new(and some used) homes/Condo's from Krabi to Chiang Mai while we traveled around. For a descent comfortable place they all seem to start at 3 mil baht and those were 100 to 150 sq m with not much land. Most condo's were 4.5 to 6 mil baht and they were small as well with no land. After I plotted all the costs I found the average to be about 3.5 mil baht for a 150 to 210 sq m home on a respectful piece of land. Of course as we all know a lot depends on location and where it is(same applies in the states). As with places others have built on TD, they built nice places that suit their desires for quite a bit less. 

I would have to guess our house costs are going to end up near the same as yours Terp. It all boils down to personal preference and what one wants from the place they want to call home. I know my decision would have been WAY different had our intentions been to live in it part time but I honestly probably would have never built a part time place in Thailand, Its far to easy to rent when visiting and you can land anywhere you want. Like you this will be where I call it and relax with my wife. 

If one is happy, that is all that matters. 

Cheers

----------


## terp80

> Thank you Terp. I ain't no architect/builder. It is but a "number" eg if you have a big house but it is  poorly designed/has useless space, does that count? ie it is a value judgement. To me, what matters is - are you happy/content with what you have?
> My uneducated mind says that the deck does not count unless covered; fish pond - no; carport - no - unless you sleep in the car. ie it is livable space (covered).  Summary - living area (covered) is the #?  Now, let the smart arse experts kick mine. Of course, quality of construction matters too. 
> How big are your tits? A handful/mouthful - ENOUGH.
> How big is your car - big enough for us.  I suggest that your last sentence says it all + diameter of toilet seat?


If my deck and fish pond and carport are not included in the square meters, that means I deduct the cost of them, right? OK, well then it's not so bad.  :Smile: 

My house was designed by me (and the architect) to take specific advantage of the small _suan dek_ on the left side. All the downstairs living areas face that side - with very large windows and a window wall in the dining area. And the deck and fish pond are on that side as well. It is *not* a big house, even though it appears to be in some photos. All the rooms are only moderate-sized - except for the master bedroom. All in all, I am happy with the way it accomplishes the original goals. There is decent shade, especially on the deck side, and the waterfall and water fountain sound just the way I had hoped. I'm looking forward to returning to the warm weather and sitting out on that deck all _sabai sabai_.  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## terp80

> Interestingly before my wife and I decided to build our place on her land up North we priced around as I had no idea of pricing in urban type areas where I would want to buy or live. We looked at new(and some used) homes/Condo's from Krabi to Chiang Mai while we traveled around. For a descent comfortable place they all seem to start at 3 mil baht and those were 100 to 150 sq m with not much land. Most condo's were 4.5 to 6 mil baht and they were small as well with no land. After I plotted all the costs I found the average to be about 3.5 mil baht for a 150 to 210 sq m home on a respectful piece of land. Of course as we all know a lot depends on location and where it is(same applies in the states). As with places others have built on TD, they built nice places that suit their desires for quite a bit less.  
> I would have to guess our house costs are going to end up near the same as yours Terp. It all boils down to personal preference and what one wants from the place they want to call home. I know my decision would have been WAY different had our intentions been to live in it part time but I honestly probably would have never built a part time place in Thailand, Its far to easy to rent when visiting and you can land anywhere you want. Like you this will be where I call it and relax with my wife.  
> If one is happy, that is all that matters.


Yeah, I agree JP. And if I had to build this same house in any similar (decent) area where I live in Maryland, the cost would* easily* be double.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

"If one is happy, that is all that matters."    Can I quote you JP?   Oh, I just did.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Interestingly before my wife and I decided to build our place on her land up North we priced around as I had no idea of pricing in urban type areas where I would want to buy or live. We looked at new(and some used) homes/Condo's from Krabi to Chiang Mai while we traveled around. For a descent comfortable place they all seem to start at 3 mil baht and those were 100 to 150 sq m with not much land. Most condo's were 4.5 to 6 mil baht and they were small as well with no land. After I plotted all the costs I found the average to be about 3.5 mil baht for a 150 to 210 sq m home on a respectful piece of land. Of course as we all know a lot depends on location and where it is(same applies in the states). As with places others have built on TD, they built nice places that suit their desires for quite a bit less.  
> I would have to guess our house costs are going to end up near the same as yours Terp. It all boils down to personal preference and what one wants from the place they want to call home. I know my decision would have been WAY different had our intentions been to live in it part time but I honestly probably would have never built a part time place in Thailand, Its far to easy to rent when visiting and you can land anywhere you want. Like you this will be where I call it and relax with my wife.  
> If one is happy, that is all that matters.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree JP. And if I had to build this same house in any similar (decent) area where I live in Maryland, the cost would* easily* be double. 
> 
> "If one is happy, that is all that matters."    Can I quote you JP?   Oh, I just did.


Sure Terp, quote me anytime.  :Smile: 

Speaking of happiness, I am done comparing what I will have in Thailand versus what it would cost me here in the states. That math was very easy from a house perspective but it goes WAY beyond monetary. It's the other things I far more enjoy in Thailand then I do here in the states, primarily retiring in my early 50's and having my personal freedom back. I could never ever pull that off here. In fact a few of my colleagues were talking about this at lunch yesterday, one guy is 63, other 61. All they kept saying was they had to work until they got to at least 65 and even then they would work until they got let go or could not find a job as they fear their pension will not last long enough. Its common theme here as you know. Work until you die. I chose to get out and live.

----------


## terp80

> Speaking of happiness, I am done comparing what I will have in Thailand versus what it would cost me here in the states. That math was very easy from a house perspective but it goes WAY beyond monetary. It's the other things I far more enjoy in Thailand then I do here in the states, primarily retiring in my early 50's and having my personal freedom back. I could never ever pull that off here. In fact a few of my colleagues were talking about this at lunch yesterday, one guy is 63, other 61. All they kept saying was they had to work until they got to at least 65 and even then they would work until they got let go or could not find a job as they fear their pension will not last long enough. Its common theme here as you know. Work until you die. I chose to get out and live.


Good for you JP. You've worked very hard for it. :smilie_clap:  As you know, "personal freedom" in Thailand now is debatable to say the least . :yerman:  But that's a whole other discussion, which I won't get into.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> Speaking of happiness, I am done comparing what I will have in Thailand versus what it would cost me here in the states. That math was very easy from a house perspective but it goes WAY beyond monetary. It's the other things I far more enjoy in Thailand then I do here in the states, primarily retiring in my early 50's and having my personal freedom back.  Its common theme here as you know. Work until you die. I chose to get out and live.


Agree JPPR .

It's not an emotional decision . It's a totally rational decision . Which only men can make .
I went to Australia for 10 years and on my Outward flight there were exactly 12 migrating families that I stayed in touch with . 
Married couples . Young children . 

And in every single case they came back to the UK .

And in every single case it was the woman .
In every single case the men knew they were far better off materially . A house . Car . Steaks . Pool . A JOB !!!! 
But the women missed their Mums , their friends , their shops , their sisters .

7 of those 12 later went back to Australia and they all came back home once again .... for the second time and for the same reasons .

I agree with your sentiments on all of this .... but now is when I should be making the move and I'm finding I can't face the excruciating levels of sloth and downright idle filth .
You can be poor . But you don't have to live squalidly.

For the first time I'm thinking I might not do it .


Wasp

----------


## terp80

Here are some photos of the bath tub in the master bath. The granite color is complimentary to the wall tiles. I don't have any photos of the double sink and granite there, although I think that was done at the same time as the tub. Wifey is not crazy about this granite color, but it seems OK to me. I'll have to wait until I get back to CM to decide for sure. But, *in any event*, this *IS* the color - like it or not!  :Fingersx:

----------


## cnx37

Terp, just whip her - the wife that is. She will get to like it - maybe too much.

You already know my thoughts re interior decoration - autumn colors - not too dark. 

Using this strategy you cannot go wrong - most times.

All I can say is "looking good' - FO style.

----------


## terp80

> I agree with your sentiments on all of this .... but now is when I should be making the move and I'm finding I can't face the excruciating levels of sloth and downright idle filth .
> You can be poor . But you don't have to live squalidly. 
> For the first time I'm thinking I might not do it .


What!?  :Scared: 

My wife would not do well in the US, for the very reasons you mention. So that's no longer an option, and why my new house will be my (our) *permanent* residence. As long as I can fly back to see *MY* kids and friends at least once a year, I'll be OK. Especially with Skype and all the social media available. Plus, we won't be living in the boonies or near the village she grew up in, so I don't have to deal with [indolent] relatives on any regular basis. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   She has many friends in the CM area, and her brother has a responsible position with the CM provincial waterworks. We're within 30 minutes of almost anyplace in CM, and just a short flight to BKK (where she has a shophouse). Hopefully, this setup will be livable for me. I guess we'll see.  :Fingersx:  

Do you have to live in/near the familial village? Or can you do something like what I am doing? :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> Terp, just whip her - the wife that is. She will get to like it - maybe too much. 
> You already know my thoughts re interior decoration - autumn colors - not too dark.  
> Using this strategy you cannot go wrong - most times. 
> All I can say is "looking good' - FO style.


Thanks CNX. I agree with you on the colors, but that may not be "Thainess" enough. I think she'll get used to it though. Well, I guess she *has* to. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> I agree with your sentiments on all of this .... but now is when I should be making the move and I'm finding I can't face the excruciating levels of sloth and downright idle filth .
> You can be poor . But you don't have to live squalidly. 
> For the first time I'm thinking I might not do it .
> 
> 
> What!? 
> 
> ...


We are going off on a tangent here a bit but its good discussion, I have come to find that its all in what one wants out life. I agree with WASP on the filth in Thailand but you know even where I am living now(Silicon Valley, California) there are old mattresses on the streets, garbage all over, broken down rusting away cars on peoples front lawns, animals running loose, Yards poorly kept etc.  Again as I have said its all about location location location. If I wanted to live in a gated community to be sans of those things I mentioned above my house would run upwards a $1 mil plus home association fees and you cannot paint your house what you like, cannot landscape the way you like etc. So that's where my personal freedom chimes in. In Thailand if you mind your own business and just do your thing there is a ton of personal freedom. In all my years in Thailand I have never had an issue and I have lived in quite a few areas. The only small heartburn I have is the 90 day check in but its really not that big of a deal now and they are making it more automated. 

As for my wife, She does not care for the U.S. much. She has been here with me  for nearly 3 years so she has had enough seat time to form an unbiased opinion. There are a few things she likes but generally speaking she prefers Thailand far better. Its not about her family as she has stated numerous time "I am now her family". 

In the end we all do what we want, its the beauty of the world. I am just glad to be afforded the option to do it. :Smile: 

Apologize to go off from thread Terp...BTW, Nice Bath tub. Not a 2 seater eh? I find if 2 people can't comfortably share a bath tub there is no point in having one...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> In the end we all do what we want, its the beauty of the world. I am just glad to be afforded the option to do it. 
> Apologize to go off from thread Terp...BTW, Nice Bath tub. Not a 2 seater eh? I find if 2 people can't comfortably share a bath tub there is no point in having one......


I know JP. I now would like a Jacuzzi-type thingie at some point, but I don't have a good place to put it. So maybe I'll just use this new soaking tub once in a while. I really got it for her. :Smlove2:  I have a soaking tub in my townhouse in Maryland, but I have rarely used it. I'm not sure why not. :Dunno:

----------


## cnx37

terp,

You can have anything your heart desires - if you have the $$$.

$$$ is never a problem (if you have plenty).

----------


## cnx37

terp
Tomorrow we go to Fang.
A lady wishes to meet with us regarding curtains & blinds.
I have an understanding that you have recent experience in this area.

Any tips?

Do's & Don'ts including materials, curtain rails & insulation (ie reflective materials).

No English traditional stuff ie Stevefarang style.

A little BS now.

Lookin good - like - courtesy of the FO.

----------


## terp80

> Tomorrow we go to Fang.
> A lady wishes to meet with us regarding curtains & blinds.
> I have an understanding that you have recent experience in this area. 
> Any tips? 
> Do's & Don'ts including materials, curtain rails & insulation (ie reflective materials). 
> No English traditional stuff ie Stevefarang style.



A while back, I went to the curtain shop at (in front of) Baan & Beyond behind Airport Plaza (in CM). They had lots of books. Also the lady we are using brought a bunch of books. The ones I liked best out of all these books were VC Fabric (brand). They aren't cheap, but I didn't much like the others. So then we went to a VC Fabric store in BKK at the Crystal Design Center. There we took most of two whole days to pick the fabric for the curtains - our tastes are definitely *not* the same! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  And then we told the curtain lady in CM which ones we liked. She will custom-make the drapes in her factory in CM (Lamphun?) and then install them. Expensive though. :Yikes:  Photos will follow some time in January. :Fingersx:

----------


## FatOne

To join in the discussion before curtains, My wife loves the cleanliness and rules in Oz. She hates the weather where we are, very hot,dry summer, bloody cold but no snow winters. I find LOS much like Oz was in my teenage years, before the lawyers and rules. I hate the fact that you will, without doubt, get caught if you do something wrong here. Speeding, $550 fine and loss of points, parking too long $100 fine etc. You wouldn't throw rubbish on the ground, big fine (never been caught-wouldn't do it!) or put a sign on a footpath blocking pedestrians. If the footpath has a loose brick someone will fall over and sue you for a lifetime of medical bills and lost pay.

Bahhh - give me the freedom of Thailand any day

----------


## Wasp

...... and give me those Rules !

Any day .

When there are no rules there seems to be Freedom . But it's a freedom to do anything at all and that is when the shit takes over .
So you get a $550 fine for speeding ? Well don't speed . That's nice and clear-cut .
But 5 people on a Honda Wave ? Shit and crap piled onto roadside bonfires every day ? Drink whatever and toss the can away ? 
Let endless numbers of Thais drive past speeding and without helmets but stop the fallang doing 18mph and wearing a helmet ? 
Pull over any car driven by a fallang and tell him he was doing 88 mph when he was doing 35 behind a sugar-beet truck ? 
Grant yourself a monopoly on cement and then build totally unnecessary concrete raised motorways ?
Allow ( by not preventing ) fakery on such a huge scale that people have no choice . So poor people are being sold ' paracetamol ' which is just talcum and sugar ?
 And they are saving up to buy a ' Hitachi' drill being sold at the side of the road because that's all they can afford and it takes them a year to save the cash and it's a piece of fake crap that burns out inside a week ?

No rules ?

So my wife loses her ID card and has to go to the Office and the man looks at her expecting a bribe . 
20 minutes to deal with the card if she bribes him - or go and sit with the others for 6 hours if she doesn't pay a bribe . And if he sees me anywhere in the background the bribe moves from 200 baht to 2000 baht ?

A property that is 800 000 Baht if you are a Thai but it's 1 400 000 Baht if you are not ? 
Do you want to go to the police in Thailand if a Thai drives into your car ? Because it will be YOUR fault .
 " because if you hadn't been in Thailand it wouldn't have happened ".

You hit a Thai . Big problem . A Thai hits you ? ' Maii Penn Raii .'

Two young holiday-makers get murdered in Thailand ? Well grab the two nearest Burmese - ' because a Thai would never do that '.

It's bizarre to me that you " hate  the fact that if you do something wrong you will get caught ". 
You could try not doing anything wrong ? 

Would you like to see the whole Police Force dismissed ? Courts closed . CCTV cameras removed ? How long then before the lights go out ? The windows are smashed ? The mobs are looting ? Because we are at all times only a few steps from that .
I'm not a naturally good person . If the fine for robbing a Bank was $1 I would be doing it all day long . But it's not a $1 fine . It's not even a $550 fine . 

So I don't do it. 

It's only the feeling that you will be caught that stops people .
 There's nothing wrong with that feeling . It makes people behave . 
It's why Switzerland is a little Heaven and Cambodia is not .  




Wasp

----------


## BKKBILL

Waspie

I know you have been debating whether to move here, sounds like that little problem has been resolved.

21 Signs You've Been British Too Long

1. Youre angry that the Canadians have stolen our stereotype of being polite, but youre too polite to say anything about it.

2. On at least one occasion you have thrown the teabag in the sink and the spoon in the bin.

3. You have been known to applaud sarcastically when your train arrives 20 minutes late.

4. This infuriates you in more ways than you can describe:

5. So does this:

6. You often find yourself dropping everything and running outside to look at a hedgehog.

7. You dont know how to react when you ask someone how theyre doing and they say something other than Fine, thanks.

8. You are enraged when you see two buses pass each other on the road and the drivers dont wave at each other.

9. You have apologized to an empty room because the person you were looking for wasnt in it.

10. Youre worried that the person at the Tesco checkout thinks youre saying I dont know rather than I dont, no when being asked if you have a Club card, thus making yourself look like a brainless imbecile.

11. You know the dark, existential anguish of eating a Penguin and accidentally throwing away the wrapper without remembering to look at the joke.

12. And it secretly bothers you that theres not a white-chocolate version of Penguins called Polar Bears.

13. It bothers you that microwaves dont come with the Countdown theme installed.

14. You often have occasion to be sad that your fingers are now too large to properly fit Hula Hoops on.

15. It takes you 10 minutes to write a one-line email because youre constantly worrying that youll sound too formal/informal/patronising/rude.

16. You have had the experience of going to make a cup of tea and realizing halfway through making it that you already had a cup you hadnt finished yet.

17. And youve also had the world-shattering experience of going to drink your tea and finding out youve already drunk it.

You often find yourself apologizing to innocent people standing NEAR the queue, just in case youve accidentally jumped in front of them

Youre slightly upset that you werent actually given any say in ASDAs Chosen by You range.

20. You have said Thank you to a cashpoint.

21. And you still miss Woolworths.

----------


## Wasp

WHAT JOKES IN A PENGUIN ?????

I never knew there were jokes in Penguins .

Now I've got the anguish of knowing I've missed maybe 6482 jokes in my years of ignorance .


A lot of this would be funnier if it wasn't so close to the bone.



Wasp

----------


## terp80

To jump in the "Rules :yerman:  or No Rules :Naughty: " discussion, I really do like some "no rules," but, on balance, I would rather have the rules, because the "no rules" in LOS seem to be rules for some and no rules for others: no justice. Another biggie for me is the almost total lack of respect for the environment that I see exhibited by the vast majority of Thais. :Aargh4:  There are others, for example, transportation safety :Scared: , but I'll leave it at that. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Wasp

Good sentiments there I think.

----------


## FatOne

It is a bit like the wild west isn't it? There are lots of things wrong, but also lots of things right. I dunno what it's like in England but here the feeling is that you have to be like everyone else, toe the line for the lowest common denominator. I just paid A$640 registration for my wife's little 4 cylinder car (b19,200) , not sure how much in LOS but I'm pretty sure not that much. Costs of everything are through the roof, but wages don't seem to be keeping up. In the little backwaters I'll be going to the only thing that really bugs me is parking - the Thais will box you in at the slightest opportunity!! Leave enough room to get out and 4 moty bikes will fill the gap!! Arrgghh, that drives me nutso.

----------


## Wasp

> I dunno what it's like in England but here the feeling is that you have to be like everyone else, toe the line for the lowest common denominator.



Well yes . You are supposed to toe the line here . Or rather the lines .
Look at a simple thing like driving , Marty . There actually ARE lines for you to toe . There have to be if you want order . ( Which I do ) . In China , Russia , India , much of South America , All of Africa people do not toe any lines so you find traffic coming straight at you on the wrong side of the road because they just fancy doing it .
That's simplistic ..... but it's representative of why lines are drawn .
And the countries where there is order are the most desirable on the planet . With Australia right up at the top !




> Costs of everything are through the roof, but wages don't seem to be keeping up.



Well like us you live on an island .
A bloody great huge island but still an island where they can charge you what they want . 
It's not easy to get across a border to a competing market .




> .... the only thing that really bugs me is parking - the Thais will box you in at the slightest opportunity!! Leave enough room to get out and 4 moty bikes will fill the gap!! That drives me nutso.



Lack of Order . Enforced order. Police are too busy looking for their ' tea ' money .
*Missy* was astonished ( but delighted ) to find that a policeman in England who looks for a bribe is a policeman who's destined for jail .

What gets me is the lying . The endemic lying .



Wasp

----------


## thaimeme

Welcome to Asia, gentlemen.....

 :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> ...... and give me those Rules !


Waspy,

So where do we draw the line? When is it over-governed? When is it so much that people lash out and break rules and laws because they are tired of being told what, and how to do it, all the time?

It's a fine line. Speaking about the US (but believe OZ and England are similar) I think they are WAY over governed. People have to focus on compliance(The lemming  life) or else be in jail for some petty BS or being fined. I too like a level of order but I find we have more people living in fear of being sued or going to jail for very basic things. Thailand is on the opposite side of the spectrum. While yes it's a bit loose there remains a level of basic order. I mean how could Thailand be evolving if they did not have some order. In the US we are nearing a civil war. People are tired of being *told how* to live and do things. Your basic personal freedoms are gone. Its all about compliance or else. Some feel like a hostage. If you do not comply there is a lawyer waiting in the wings to sue you on a contingency payment plan. How comfortable is that?

Now I am not defending Thailand, I am saying that I prefer being responsible for myself and not having a law that tells me how I need to behave. The beauty of relocating away from an over governed country is you have an instilled level of personal behavior that you can live by. But with that strong government control you left behind we are quick to judge and condemn other places that are not under a control you are expecting. 

I read your posts and its all about balance and tolerance. At my age I prefer not being told what to do, how to do it, when to do it, or else.

I am glad I grew up in the US, in the same breath I am glad to go live where its "under goverened". I don't complain or pick on it, I understand where the country is in its growth and just behave accordingly.

----------


## Wasp

I wrote a response here but it quickly became a diatribe about why people hate your country !

Not YOU , JPPR . 

But your country.

And then I decided we've gone so far away from Construction  we may be testing the Moderators goodwill .

It is another whole Thread really .



And it's a very nice house terp.




Wasp

----------


## bankao dreamer

Terps great house but your thread seems to have gone slightly off track, there is despite the hundreds of words written in the last page only ONE thing to know about living here. 

Mai pen rai

Because without it you would go madder than a fruit cake in less than 2 months. 

It has served the indigenous population well,  don't fight it.

----------


## Stumpy

> Terps great house but your thread seems to have gone slightly off track, there is despite the hundreds of words written in the last page only ONE thing to know about living here. 
> 
> Mai pen rai
> 
> Because without it you would go madder than a fruit cake in less than 2 months. 
> 
> It has served the indigenous population well,  don't fight it.


Here Here..cheers BD

Hey Terp, whats new on the house? You freezing your balls off in Maryland? Bet you cant wait to get back to basking by your fish pond that will never ever freeze over... :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by bankao dreamer   Terps great house but your thread seems to have gone slightly off track, there is despite the hundreds of words written in the last page only ONE thing to know about living here.  
> Mai pen rai 
> Because without it you would go madder than a fruit cake in less than 2 months.  
> It has served the indigenous population well,  don't fight it.    Here Here..cheers BD
> 
> 
> Hey Terp, whats new on the house? You freezing your balls off in Maryland? Bet you cant wait to get back to basking by your fish pond that will never ever freeze over...


It is an interesting discussion nonetheless. And one that I'm afraid has no "final answer." There is good and bad in both situations. I am "_mai bpen rai_" in the US to the same extent (or not) as I am in the LOH. However, I do believe in complaining, if for the sole purpose of letting the powers that be know that I am not a complacent sheep.  :Dance: 

The house is a little more complete now that the master bath is (I think) finished. There are some nagging things not quite right, but they should be taken care of once I get back in 3 weeks or so. The curtains have been ordered and will be installed then as well.  :Smile: 

Yeah, it is cold here, but I dress appropriately and have heated seats in my car :Very Happy: . I go to really nice gym here - better than CM gyms. Gas (petrol) is much cheaper than when I was last here. This morning I'm going to the Maryland University basketball game with my #1 son, and tonight I'm being treated to a nice steak dinner at Ruth's Chris Steak House in Bethesda by two attorney friends (one plaintiff and one defense) I used to work with. So, yes, I am enjoying myself - I just can't look sideways at cops :Cop:  and must remember not to offer them bribes or else they will beat me to death for "resisting arrest."  :Scared:

----------


## Stumpy

> It is an interesting discussion nonetheless. And one that I'm afraid has no "final answer." There is good and bad in both situations. I am "mai bpen rai" in the US to the same extent (or not) as I am in the LOH. However, I do believe in complaining, if for the sole purpose of letting the powers that be know that I am not a complacent sheep.


I hear ya. I found that complaining only increases stress and ages one quicker with little or no return on the gripe. I do not want to become an old coffin dodger that always bitches, pisses and moans. I see that all the time.




> The house is a little more complete now that the master bath is (I think) finished. There are some nagging things not quite right, but they should be taken care of once I get back in 3 weeks or so.


Ahhh all good things. Something to come back too and have some projects. Keeps the mind spry.




> I just can't look sideways at cops and must remember not to offer them bribes or else they will beat me to death for "resisting arrest."


Gas prices dropping like a rock here and actually everywhere in the world. Bout damn time. Of course wait for the rebound, its all a set up. The rebound will send it to $5 a gal so enjoy it now. I am playing in the futures market. I dropped some money on the oil segment. And Yes things have gotten out of hand with law enforcement and the people here in the states. Of course one must keep in mind that the  NEWS MEDIA plays a big hand in the uprising by embellishing a tremendous amount of it. But shock value, lies and misfortunes of others sells and gets viewers and that equals MONEY..... Isn't that what all of this is about?..... 

Ever listened to or read the lyrics to the song "Had Enough" by the Who? Pretty accurate for these days.

THE WHO LYRICS - Had Enough

----------


## terp80

> Of course one must keep in mind that the  NEWS MEDIA plays a big hand in the uprising by embellishing a tremendous amount of it. But shock value, lies and misfortunes of others sells and gets viewers and that equals MONEY..... Isn't that what all of this is about?.....


JP, what's really causing the police departments problems is *not* the news media - it's citizens with cell phones recording police (mis)conduct. That's why they're trying to pass laws making that illegal. *Not* a good idea. Of course the news media *are* trying to capitalize on these videos, because it is (or should be) news. My grandfather was a big-city cop - but I'm afraid the police have changed a bit since then. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh man, I can't listen to the Who - I'm at Starbucks. :Ugh2:

----------


## Wasp

They used to be called " Reporters " .

When did they change that ? 

Now they are News Manufacturers .




Wasp

----------


## terp80

The curtains are coming along well - I think. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> The curtains are coming along well - I think.


Curious to see style pics. I am on fence about curtains. I am still leaning at adjustable blinds. My primary reason for blinds is I like the option of adjusting them to let in a bit of light to full light. I am afraid curtains will require cleaning and they always have to look "Pretty".  

We have not got that far into our build yet to have that hit the "What do we do now?" Maybe I will just bring sheets and use aluminum foil  :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> The curtains are coming along well - I think.    Curious to see style pics. I am on fence about curtains. I am still leaning at adjustable blinds. My primary reason for blinds is I like the option of adjusting them to let in a bit of light to full light. I am afraid curtains will require cleaning and they always have to look "Pretty".   
> We have not got that far into our build yet to have that hit the "What do we do now?" Maybe I will just bring sheets and use aluminum foil


JP, I think blinds are a great idea. The right ones for your house may be a little difficult to locate, but, as in most things in LOS, you can find them for the right money.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> The curtains are coming along well - I think.    Curious to see style pics. I am on fence about curtains. I am still leaning at adjustable blinds. My primary reason for blinds is I like the option of adjusting them to let in a bit of light to full light. I am afraid curtains will require cleaning and they always have to look "Pretty".   
> We have not got that far into our build yet to have that hit the "What do we do now?" Maybe I will just bring sheets and use aluminum foil
> 
> 
> JP, I think blinds are a great idea. The right ones for your house may be a little difficult to locate, but, as in most things in LOS, you can find them for the right money.


I agree. Its about how much one is willing to spend. Its this stuff that runs the bill up quickly. Most do not consider it.

----------


## terp80

> I agree. Its about how much one is willing to spend. Its this stuff that runs the bill up quickly. Most do not consider it.


Haha. :smiley laughing:  How well I know it! $$$$$ :34:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> I agree. Its about how much one is willing to spend. Its this stuff that runs the bill up quickly. Most do not consider it.
> 
> 
> Haha. How well I know it! $$$$$


Double  :smiley laughing:   :smiley laughing: 

I had a budget for it but the unplanned kitchen will send us outside it for sure. Nice thing though, Wife back here now and starts back to work so she said she will pay for the kitchen. All good. Its goes into the "House money" pool. As long as I have checks, I must still have money...right?

----------


## terp80

A small problem while I am still here in US: the doorbell apparently rings all the time. The Safe-T-Cut tripped and the food in the fridge went bad (not much food though). Wifey (who was in BKK at that time) spoke to a/b, and he had someone replace door bell device at the gate? *or* the bell inside?? At any rate, whatever was done didn't fix the problem. :Thinking:  Sounds like a short somewhere. I e-mailed my a/b to disconnect the door bell until it can be properly fixed. We'll see. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FatOne

You've gotta love the re-translated messages that go back and forth. I gave up on many fixes until I go over and can point to what I want fixed.

----------


## terp80

On a sad note, I learned that my English neighbor (just across the _suan dek_ from our new house) died suddenly. Graham had had a stent put into a cardiac artery a few days before and was doing well after only a couple days in the hospital. I talked with him via e-mail the night before he died. The next morning, he woke up and opened a birthday (63rd) present from his (Thai) wife. He put the pink polo shirt on and mugged for some photos which I saw on Facebook. Shortly thereafter, he collapsed. He had friends visiting him from England for the Christmas holidays. Apparently, no one could get him in a position or place where they could do anything for him, and the EMTs were called. However, since the name of our _moo baan_ and another, well-to-do one, are very similar, the EMTs went to the wrong _moo baan_. They finally arrived about 30 minutes late. He was probably dead by that time and may have already been dead when they were called. I don't know all the details. 

What I do know is that he was a great guy who welcomed me to the _moo baan_ almost two years ago, and we had become good friends. He and I and an Aussie friend met regularly for Friday morning coffee chats at various coffee shops in and around CM. He was a bright, cheery man full of playful banter which he used with everyone, even with Thais who could speak no English - he himself spoke but few words in Thai, despite living here permanently for over 7 years. He was always helpful to me with many things and always willing to lend a hand, not just to me, but also to the two local primary schools where he volunteered his time as an English teacher. And it was clear from what I saw that he was extremely well-loved by all the students and teachers there. He is gone now and will be sorely missed by those schools, our Don Kaew District Or Bor Tor, our _moo baan_, his many friends and relatives both here and in England, and especially by his wife and daughter (whom he all but adopted), and not least by me.

But the reason I post this here - and maybe it should be a separate thread - is that his death brought to light problems that older farangs (and Thais alike) have here in Thailand. That is the availability of emergency care for the health conditions that afflict us now and may likely terminate our own earthly existence. First, I thought that Graham may have been able to benefit from immediate CPR. And second, problems getting EMTs to the house, either because of language barriers, because of greater distances, or because of misidentification of the house location itself. 

When I get back to CM in a week or so, I will get together with some of the residents to discuss these issues in our _moo baan_. I would like to have our local EMTs come to our _moo baan_ for training runs and also to see about setting up CPR classes perhaps at the local hospital - which in our case is fairly close. The problem of _moo baan_ name misidentification may be unique to our _moo baan_ , but address number visibility and street signs may be an issue for others as well. 

Has anyone had similar problems or stories that might be beneficial in trying to find solutions? I think we all have to be aware that, if we have more or less permanent homes here in Thailand, that these kinds of issues will arise, and when they do, time is of the essence. Sorry to be a downer here at the New Year. So I'll put a  :Smile:  and wish everyone a Happy New Year! But no Bananaman.

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
Sorry to hear of the passing. Life is a weird ticket. It can be pulled at any time.

Thailand is not unique to this type of event happening. In fact last year I was at my Uncles house up in Northern California and his neighbor collapsed while driving his tractor. They all live 30 minutes out of town and any emergency services. He had no chance of making it. He was gone long before the EMT arrived.  It is one of the pitfalls of wanting to live away from a city. One should chose wisely when considering moving whether it be here in the states or abroad. One should also be prepared that waiting for EMT is not the best course of action. It might have been better to put him in the truck and drive him there. All hindsight of course.

CPR is always a good skill to have. I encourage everyone to learn it. I am certified but that will do me little good someday if I am the one having the emergency.

I think you are approaching this rationally and any awareness is a good thing. Just not sure how much it will help in the bigger picture. But if it saves even 1 life then it was effort well spent.

Again sorry to hear of your friend.

----------


## palexxxx

Sorry Terp for the loss of your friend.  He sounded like quite a guy.

Happy New Year to you and your family and I wish you a safe trip back here next week.

----------


## terp80

> One should also be prepared that waiting for EMT is not the best course of action. It might have been better to put him in the truck and drive him there. All hindsight of course.


Yeah JP. I discussed this with my wife some time ago, and our plan is to drag/put me into a car and drive straight to the hospital. :Drive:  But we haven't gotten around to making our own practice run to the emergency room and to pre-registering with the hospital, so that they have all my info already on hand.   
And when in BKK and its rush hour traffic, I told her to tie me to the back of a motorcycle taxi, because we would get nowhere fast in a car.  :Very Happy:   :Dunno:  




> CPR is always a good skill to have. I encourage everyone to learn it. I am certified but that will do me little good someday if I am the one having the emergency.


Haha. Very true, and, as you say, if some people in our _moo baan_ are trained in CPR, that may save *someone's* life, and that is certainly well worth it.  :Smile:   :Fing02:

----------


## terp80

> Sorry Terp for the loss of your friend.  He sounded like quite a guy. Happy New Year to you and your family and I wish you a safe trip back here next week.


Thanks palexxxx. He was a great guy. And will be missed. I have just arrived in BKK and will fly up to CM next week.  Happy New Year to you and your family.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> And when in BKK and its rush hour traffic, I told her to tie me to the back of a motorcycle taxi, because we would get nowhere fast in a car


Amen to that. I figure if they can strap on 6 LPG tanks for delivery they could tie me onto the wave and say.. Go man...GO!!!!!!!..

Happy New Year Terp.

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  And when in BKK and its rush hour traffic, I told her to tie me to the back of a motorcycle taxi, because we would get nowhere fast in a car.  
> 
> Amen to that. I figure if they can strap on 6 LPG tanks for delivery they could tie me onto the wave and say.. Go man...GO!!!!!!!.. 
> Happy New Year Terp.


  :rofl:   :Burnout:

----------


## terp80

We are back up in CM now. The curtains, that were being made while I was away, were installed in the last couple days. But my camera was not repaired, so there is still that partial blockage in the photos. Anyway, I'll put the first one on now and take better shots tomorrow.

----------


## Stumpy

Welcome back Terp. 

Nice to feel warm again?

----------


## terp80

> Welcome back Terp.  
> Nice to feel warm again?


Thanks JP. It is definitely warmer. But, I'm one of those unfortunate people who are always cold when others are not. The temps up here in CM have not been warm to me these last few days. *But*, they are a hell of a lot warmer than DC. Today the weather is like a beautiful, crisp fall day. I just need to add a sweater or something and I'm golden.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

They installed the glass shower door and panel in the master bath. It looks nice and open. Also, I uncovered the bath tub chandelier. The only thing left now are the under sink cabinets and the mirrors.  :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Wow terp your house looks awesome.  Good discussion as well. For me I really am  on the fence about moving as I like where I'm at for the time being.  I would love to step out of the rat race and would if not for the lure of the cheese. On another note, It was so cold here the other day that the Lawyers actually had their hands in their own pockets!   My sister lives near Ferguson Missouri and spoke of how the local Foot Locker was looted! She said "All that was left were the work boots." Seriously, may we all find some peace, joy, contentment in our daily dealings of what is this short  life.... The Fish.

----------


## terp80

> Wow terp your.house looks awesome.  Good discussion as well. For me I really am  on the fence about moving as I like where Im at for the time being.  However,  It was so cold here the other day that the Lawyers actually had their hands in their own pockets!   My sister lives near Ferguson Missouri and spoke of how the local Foot Locker was looted! She said "All that was left were the work boots." Seriously, may we all find some peace, joy, contentment in our daily dealings of what is this short  life.... The Fish.


Thanks Fish Man. I appreciate the compliment. Haha: ". . . work boots."  :Very Happy:  

There is peace and quiet in my little _moo baan_. And really nice weather in CM now, at least in the afternoon. Although I wish I could have brought over one of those small electric oil radiators for the bedroom. :Disappointed:  It's right chilly in the morning for me, and my house stays very cool all day. I wear a sweater all the time.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

We have hired the same guy who fixed the back wall to build the perimeter wall/fence. They dug holes the first day. There will be a high wall on the left side 9 meters long back where the _moo baan_ gardener's house is. Then coming forward on that left side will be just a barbed wire fence all the way to about 6 meters before the pointy corner. From that point on will be the "standard" _moo baan_ wall which will also go around the front and then all the way down the right side to the back wall.

----------


## terp80

Now starting with the rebar. No real load-bearing involved so, I'm not too worried about things.  :Smile:  

As you can now see, there is not much of a "yard" left after building the house, deck, and fish pond. In fact, I'm actually over the Or Bor Tor set back lines in several places. I have been assured[?] by unnamed sources that there will be "no problem."  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 






The work crew are hill people from Doi Tung area. They speak their language amongst themselves, but can speak Thai also.

----------


## Bettyboo

Nice looking bathroom that is. Quality.

----------


## terp80

> Nice looking bathroom that is. Quality.


Thanks very much Betty! It's certainly the nicest bathroom I've ever had - by far. And right now, they are installing the cabinets below the sinks. I'll have photos tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Has anyone had similar problems or stories that might be beneficial in trying to find solutions?


Sad end to a life well lived it sounds terp80.  I don't have anything to add that's beneficial other than when your tickets punched no amount of medical care is going to save you...Better than average chance here in Thailand close proximity to local help is nothing to be secure about.

I live way out in the country with no real medical help other than the typical Moo Ban medical clinic.  Its only open weekdays from 08:00 - 17:00 maybe.  No ambulance service, no EMT's and its 56 kilometers to medical services in Chiang Rai.

I've pretty much assured myself that should there be an event requiring a medical emergency, I'm a dead.  I seriously doubt that any help that would be offered if living in the city would make a survivor out of me.

On the upside terp80, nice build and enjoy the ride.

----------


## terp80

Thanks ltnt. Yeah, you sure never know. I've learned a little more since I returned, and it seems that poor Graham may have been dead within minutes anyway. I seems when he suddenly fell over, he hit his head on the floor or something, so obviously he didn't have time to brace himself at all. They also said he was extremely difficult to move - the "dead weight" problem. He was a tall guy, maybe 6'2" and about 210 or so. I will still try to follow up a bit on seeing if we can't get some CPR training from the local EMTs and also make sure the emergency call center knows where we are. It would be just as easy to be driven to the hospital, since it is only 6-700 meters away, but the problem would be getting the person into the car.  :11: 

. . . . and on a brighter note, the cabinet crew installed the master bath under-sink cabinets. :Smile:  But I am not allowed to close the doors until tomorrow, so the pics will have to wait.

----------


## cnx37

Terp, a sad occurrence - always something to learn.
On a brighter note, curtains at top of stairwell look excellent - makes a house a home.

----------


## ltnt

> It would be just as easy to be driven to the hospital,


Perhaps a "side contract," with a local ambulance service for a small annual fee would do the trick?  

Also you could print up business cards with your housing location in "map," form giving directions and specific name of the complex. You could give these cards to all the ambulance services for easy reference as well to house holders in your neighborhood.

6'-2" and 210, yup at least a 6 man Thai crew to life and move.  Coincidentally, same as myself.  

Wife says what can I do if you go down?  I smile and said, say good bye, no problem. :Smile:  

She cry's...She's 48 kilos, what else can she do, call for help?  Reality is, that's the way it is.

----------


## nigelandjan

this number 210 ,, are we talking kilos here ??

----------


## ltnt

^pounds...and not stones either. :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

so we are talking a healthy 95kilos here   :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> so we are talking a healthy 95kilos here


In your case yes, presently only a wee 87 kilos.

----------


## terp80

> Perhaps a "side contract," with a local ambulance service for a small annual fee would do the trick?   
> Also you could print up business cards with your housing location in "map," form giving directions and specific name of the complex. You could give these cards to all the ambulance services for easy reference as well to house holders in your neighborhood. 
> 6'-2" and 210, yup at least a 6 man Thai crew to life and move.  Coincidentally, same as myself.   
> Wife says what can I do if you go down?  I smile and said, say good bye, no problem.  
> She cry's...She's 48 kilos, what else can she do, call for help?  Reality is, that's the way it is.    				__________________


Thanks for the suggestions ltnt. I guess where you live it would be too much to get proper help in time. *"Say goodbye"*  :rofl:  . . . in a sad sort of way.

----------


## terp80

> so we are talking a healthy 95kilos here


Well, Graham really wasn't a *"healthy"* 95 kg Nige. Apparently, he was too much for one or two people to pick up. I'm only about 75 kg, but I'm sure it would take at least two people to pick me and carry me anywhere. If I were standing, or somehow *vertical*, a fairly strong person could try the Fireman's Carry. Otherwise, just drag them/me as best you can. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Terp, a sad occurrence - always something to learn.
> On a brighter note, curtains at top of stairwell look excellent - makes a house a home.


Yes indeed CNX. I look over at his house every day, and dammit I miss the guy, even if he was English.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

And thanks for the compliment. Yeah, I like those tall curtains the best.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The CPAC cement truck came, and the beams were poured. Well all except for a few meters at the end (left side in the back). They will hand-mix that, as they will the concrete for the posts. 




Full crew present. The head man is in the lower right corner. He has a "regular job" and builds stuff on the side.  :Smile: 




You won't see this scene in the U.S.! Cute little girl.  :Smile: 


Front left (from the street), where the useless "point" is. I'll have to put something interesting there. 


The right side at the rear (_khlong_) wall.


The right side down toward the street.

----------


## ltnt

Will you build a "weather protection," over your water tank and pump?

----------


## terp80

> Will you build a "weather protection," over your water tank and pump?


I *might* if I knew what to do. In other words, what to make it out of and what would be a design that was nice looking. So far, I have been just kind of staring at it, thinking I should do *something*, especially with the pump. But . . .  :Confused:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Will you build a "weather protection," over your water tank and pump?
> 
> 
> I *might* if I knew what to do. In other words, what to make it out of and what would be a design that was nice looking. So far, I have been just kind of staring at it, thinking I should do *something*, especially with the pump. But . . .


Here in CM the problem you might have is in the summer time if the sun hits it your showers are always a bit too warm to be refreshing ;-)...

----------


## ltnt

I just built a sort of lean-to using precast columns and wood rafters with tin ribbed roofing.  No pretty, but protects it from to much sun and most rain.  I don't think an enclosed pump house is a good idea.  Attracts insects and vermin, plus a heat sink in the hot season.  I'll post a photo of my basic unit sometime soon on my thread.

Fortunately my main water tanks are safe under my main house second floor as well the pump and switching.  Weathering is a problem for these applications.

Your concrete crew looks like mine did. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Here in CM the problem you might have is in the summer time if the sun hits it your showers are always a bit too warm to be refreshing ;-)...


Good point BKKK, but for me maybe not too strong a point, since I *like* hot showers.  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

> I just built a sort of lean-to using precast columns and wood rafters with tin ribbed roofing.  No pretty, but protects it from to much sun and most rain.  I don't think an enclosed pump house is a good idea.  Attracts insects and vermin, plus a heat sink in the hot season.  I'll post a photo of my basic unit sometime soon on my thread. 
> Fortunately my main water tanks are safe under my main house second floor as  well the pump and switching.  Weathering is a problem for these applications. 
> Your concrete crew looks like mine did.


Thanks ltnt. I'm looking forward to those photos. :Bigeyes:

----------


## terp80

Only three people today. The foreman and two women put up the forms for the posts on the left side. They re-used the right side forms by taking only one side off and sliding the form off the completed post, so they only had to move the forms over to the left side, put the one side back on, and align the forms for the new pour. Saved themselves some work there.  :Smile:  

*NOTE*: Look at the first pic - the one with the gate post with the little red mail box on it. You'll see *two* doorbell buttons. The nice one that matches the color of the post and a smaller one that is white. That is a remote doorbell button installed because the original system failed (a short?) while I was in the U.S. This situation will have to be corrected!! Had kind of a WTF moment when I got back and saw this.  :durh:   :Disappointed:

----------


## ltnt

^Good craft you have.  Save time and effort.  the door bell that isn't working no doubt has an electrical problem.  Cheap wiring and plastic outer coating that's been cut or scraped off and shirted out.  Re-pull wires and use better quality wire.  sometimes the turns are to sharp for smooth wire pulls and this happens.

----------


## BKKKevin

I am in total awe of that perfect right angle water meter pipe design!

At for the water tank cover... From this view I would recommend building a pergola and planting grapes to grow over it ;-)

----------


## terp80

> I am in total awe of that perfect right angle water meter pipe design!


Yes, why thank you BKKK. It is very nice isn't it? And you're not the only one who has complimented me on that. But alas, I had nothing whatever to do with it. :Cool2:

----------


## terp80

> As for the water tank cover... From this view I would recommend building a pergola and planting grapes to grow over it ;-)


Now, that is a great idea! Fit the cover to the shape . . . sort of. And grapes too. :Trink26:  Thanks BKKK, I'll give it some thought. :Thinking:

----------


## terp80

> ^Good craft you have.  Save time and effort.  the door bell that isn't working no doubt has an electrical problem.  Cheap wiring and plastic outer coating that's been cut or scraped off and shirted out.  Re-pull wires and use better quality wire.  sometimes the turns are to sharp for smooth wire pulls and this happens.


Yeah, I think there is a short in the wires somewhere, because apparently the doorbell wouldn't stop ringing. I'll ask about re-pulling the old wires. But he replaced the original bell and housing inside the house, and I don't know what he did with them.  :Worried:

----------


## nigelandjan

> I'll ask about re-pulling the old wire


Funnily enough I still know a lovely lady in KK who likes pulling my old wire  :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> ^Good craft you have.  Save time and effort.  the door bell that isn't working no doubt has an electrical problem.  Cheap wiring and plastic outer coating that's been cut or scraped off and shirted out.  Re-pull wires and use better quality wire.  sometimes the turns are to sharp for smooth wire pulls and this happens.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think there is a short in the wires somewhere, because apparently the doorbell wouldn't stop ringing. I'll ask about re-pulling the old wires. But he replaced the original bell and housing inside the house, and I don't know what he did with them.


Maybe it's just your ghosts from next door...

----------


## ltnt

If it kept ringing then the contact points wouldn't disengage...wiring backwards.

----------


## terp80

> ^Good craft you have.  Save time and effort.  the door bell that isn't working no doubt has an electrical problem.  Cheap wiring and plastic outer coating that's been cut or scraped off and shirted out.  Re-pull wires and use better quality wire.  sometimes the turns are too sharp for smooth wire pulls and this happens.


 


> Yeah, I think there is a short in the wires somewhere, because apparently the doorbell wouldn't stop ringing. I'll ask about re-pulling the old wires. But he replaced the original bell and housing inside the house, and I don't know what he did with them.


 


> Maybe it's just your ghosts from next door...


Uh oh. But at least the _moo baan_ company lady told me she was a "good ghost," and that I was lucky. :Smile:  But why hasn't she rung the *new* door bell? :Scratchchin:

----------


## terp80

> I'll ask about re-pulling the old wire





> Funnily enough I still know a lovely lady in KK who likes pulling my old wire


Do you have a "short" too? :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> But why hasn't she rung the new door bell?


Waiting for the "cleansing," by the local Wat Master Monk.

----------


## terp80

> If it kept ringing then the contact points wouldn't disengage...wiring backwards.


Thanks ltnt. I think I'll have to call my electrical engineering teacher friend to come by. I don't think I'll call the original electrician back again. Also, I need to have an A/C unit installed, and the teacher said he would do that (with his students), so it looks like I'll kill those two birds with one stone.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Finally have a piece of real furniture: a dining table. This table and 6 chairs were on sale at Index Living Mall. They are actually for use outdoors too, but the color and design, I think, goes well inside the house. It is plastic "rattan" with a glass top. The chairs have dark grey cushions that go with the curtains. I bought them thinking that, when [if?] I can afford a nicer dining table, this set can go out on the deck under a big umbrella. If I recall correctly, the price was only about 23,000 baht.  :bananaman: 






As soon as I get a ladder, I can lower the chandelier to a proper height.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  very nice.

----------


## terry57

^^

Flash lookin gaff mate, Jesus, you're not pissing around with it EH.

Real nice.

----------


## nigelandjan

Coming along very nicely now

----------


## terp80

> very nice.





> Flash lookin gaff mate, Jesus, you're not pissing around with it EH. 
> Real nice.





> Coming along very nicely now


Thanks very much for the compliments guys. Although I will have my English/Aussie friend translate your comment today Terry. I know it's a compliment. Or at least I think it is.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

Nice appearance the dining area.  I like the lights at the counter as well.  Were your windows and doors custom size or standard size?  Plastic or alum. frames?  I like the design of the frames and glass in the pictures background.

----------


## terp80

> Nice appearance the dining area.  I like the lights at the counter as well.  Were your windows and doors custom size or standard size?  Plastic or alum. fgn of the frames and glass in the pictures background.


Thanks for the compliments ltnt. The windows and doors are vinyl and were custom made by Windsor in CM. Originally, I asked for "standard" sizes, but was told that Windsor *only makes "to order."*  So the design of the windows of the house was what the architect and I came up with. They came out to the house after the door and window openings were finished and measured everything. Then they came back about 6 weeks or so later and installed them. They all fit fine. Then a few weeks after that, the screens were installed.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Looks like a model US western home Terp. Stunning job!!!! 

I don't think I'd ever use it. Afraid to get it dirty and like here in the states with the adult dining area, Kids are not allowed.... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Looks like a model US western home Terp. Stunning job!!!!  
> I don't think I'd ever use it. Afraid to get it dirty and like here in the states with the adult dining area, Kids are not allowed....


Hey thanks JP.  :Very Happy:  Yeah, I am a little concerned about the white getting dirty easily, but, if worse comes to worst, I can always take it out on the deck and wash it with soap and water or even use my power washer. The glass top protects the table top, so that's good. At least it doesn't get used when I'm here by myself, so I'll just have to wait and see how it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## stevefarang

Very nice Terp !!!

Steve

----------


## ltnt

> They all fit fine. Then a few weeks after that, the screens were installed.


Nice design and appearance is terrific.  Shows some independent thinking.  I also have a glass top dining table sitting outside on my deck, don't worry it'll do fine out there when the time comes.

----------


## terp80

> Very nice Terp !!! 
> Steve


Thanks for the compliment, Steve.   :Smile: 




> Quote  They all fit fine. Then a few weeks after that, the screens were installed.





> Nice design and appearance is terrific.  Shows some independent thinking.  I also have a glass top dining table sitting outside on my deck, don't worry it'll do fine out there when the time comes.


Thanks ltnt. The custom made windows allow for much more creativity than I show in my house, but my house fits in nicely with other houses in the _moo baan_ - but nobody else has a nice big deck and fish pond!  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The curtain lady came back to install some small curtains in the master bath and to raise the window curtains in the master bedroom. Another part of her crew put up wall paper in the upstairs center hall/Buddha room. I picked this wall paper, and if you think you see little sparkles of gold, you're right. I admit it. Apparently, I inherited this gene from my paternal grandfather, a big Irish cop. He collected shiny things, some of which I saw in a curio cabinet once. Anyway, expensive wall paper it was, but it compliments the big curtains and looks really cool . . . I think.  :Smile: 

And later I'll get some nice wood console tables and a couple lamps to put against that wall. No rush . . . (no $$$)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> The custom made windows allow for much more creativity than I show in my house, but my house fits in nicely with other houses in the moo baan - but nobody else has a nice big deck and fish pond!


No complaints here terp80, excellent house and the interior deco is smashing.  I was looking at your windows and it was the Kitchen windows that actually caught my eye first.  Split windows and unconventional sizes.  I think your house shows a lot of originality.  Not like you can go completely bush in a housing track.  

Some enterprising Thais in this Moo Ban also use wall paper, but its to keep the cold breezes out.

----------


## terp80

> No complaints here terp80, excellent house and the interior deco is smashing.  I was looking at your windows and it was the Kitchen windows that actually caught my eye first.  Split windows and unconventional sizes.  I think your house shows a lot of originality.  Not like you can go completely bush in a housing track.


Thanks again ltnt for the compliments. :Smile: 




> Some enterprising Thais in this Moo Ban also use wall paper, but its to keep the cold breezes out.


 :rofl:

----------


## terp80

Here are some updated pics of the fence/wall. The crew is off for a few days to work on another job. No problem for me. I understand how that is. 


The electrical box is crooked, and no one seems to want to take responsibility to straighten it up. It will have to be moved by machine (truck?).


The right side has three high sections at the back and three low sections at the front.


The view of the left side . There are three high sections at the back and two low sections at the front. The middle will have no wall at all, just posts and barbed wire with  some chicken wire at the bottom in case I get a dog later. That open part will be planted with hedge plants and flowers and such.


This high wall hides the big water tanks and most of the little gardener's house - and the trash and debris that seemed to accumulate by the back wall.


Good view of "the point." I have to think of something nice - tree? flowring bush?  - to put there It's pretty much unusable otherwise.

----------


## ltnt

^Does your house back on to a park or green area?  Entry appears to be through the street side along "the point?"  A nice fountain at the point would be a pleasant surprise...

The opening you propose is to an adjacent piece of land...your land?

----------


## terp80

> Does your house back on to a park or green area?  Entry appears to be through the street side along "the point?"  A nice fountain at the point would be a pleasant surprise...


Why ltnt? Don't you like the water fountain already there at that end of the fish pond? I know it doesn't have a vase yet, but . . .  :Ugh2: 




> The opening you propose is to an adjacent piece of land...your land?


The adjacent land is a _suan dek_ (children's park) owned by the _moo baan_. That open area will be "closed" with cement posts and barbed wire fencing. There will be a hedge planted, with flowers and small trees, along that property line. It was the _moo baan_ head and my wife's idea, and I said OK.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Don't you like the water fountain already there at that end of the fish pond?


Its a fish pond not a stand alone fountain?  You can view it from your entry out toward the street right?  Nothing entertaining with a tree or shrub.  A small submersible pump and an electrical connect and your in for some pretty nice views of birds and frogs coming for swims and baths...O.K. you asked for ideas and thats the one I came up with...how about a bust of Martin Luther King?




> That open area will be "closed" with cement posts and barbed wire


How many injuries will those kids get when they run into that barb'd wire at neck height? :Smile:  

Oh, no, Jai Dee just got cloths-lined by that foreigners wire again!  How much is that worth?

----------


## terp80

> Its a fish pond not a stand alone fountain?  You can view it from your entry out toward the street right?  Nothing entertaining with a tree or shrub.  A small submersible pump and an electrical connect and your in for some pretty nice views of birds and frogs coming for swims and baths...O.K. you asked for ideas and thats the one I came up with...how about a bust of Martin Luther King?


If I put a fountain at the point," it would appear visually very close to the fish pond one - at least from where I would be sitting on the deck. It *would* be a good idea *if* I didn't have the existing one. I like your MLK, Jr. bust idea, except nobody in the _moo baan_ would know what the hell it/he was. So now I'm thinking a flowering tree or big flowering bush[es] would be nice. OK, OK, maybe not "interesting," so I guess I should have rephrased my initial request for ideas. :Sorry:  





> How many injuries will those kids get when they run into that barb'd wire at neck height?  
> Oh, no, Jai Dee just got cloths-lined by that foreigners wire again!  How much is that worth?


Haha. The little bastards. Serve them right. :Mischievous:  Get off my lawn, you whippersnappers!!

Actually ltnt, there aren't [m]any kids running around this _moo baan_; one of the reasons why I like it. Just some very little ones walking with their grandmothers.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

Perfect spot for your spirit house.

----------


## terp80

> Perfect spot for your spirit house.


I know you are right, palexxxx. That was actually the *first* thing that I thought of. *BUT*, the fact is, I don't want a spirit house. I have already told the spirits that they could live in my nice new house. My wife doesn't want one either. Maybe because she knows I am not, or try not to be, superstitious. :Fingersx:  

But I have to tell you that, after my friend Graham died, my wife had her friend sleep at our house with her while I was still in the States. The night that my wife went to his funeral/cremation. The friend said that at about 10 pm, just the time he was being cremated, his ghost came to our house and banged some door 2 - 3 times. She said there was no wind. Scared the hell out her. :Yikes:  She is convinced, and actually so is my wife, that Graham's spirit came to the house looking for me.  :Shocked:

----------


## ltnt

^Perhaps a ritual altar for sacrifices to the ghosts?  Flag pole... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dog house?  Chicken coup?

Children make the day...They'll enjoy the koi pond...who's going to maintain it? You?

----------


## terp80

> ^Perhaps a ritual altar for sacrifices to the ghosts?  Flag pole...
> Dog house?  Chicken coup?


Chicken coup.  :Very Happy: 





> Children make the day...They'll enjoy the koi pond...who's going to maintain it? You?


I have had a few little kids here with their parents or grandparents and they do like the fish pond a lot. I will feed the fish (koi) and take leaves out on a daily basis, but the real maintenance, i.e. dealing with the filtering system, will be done by the guy who originally set up the system. Right now, there are only very small fish that Graham had put in before I left for the States. They have done (multiplied) quite well without any care at all from me. :Smile:  I don't know what they feed on. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Oh OK, now I see. A lot of them are nibbling on algae on the sides and bottom of the fish pond. I guess that's enough for these little guys. :Shrug:   They don't seem too interested in the small bugs that get into the water from time to time. :Yuck:

----------


## ltnt

The Koi will get pretty big...what then?  I had one of these...ended up dumping my Koi in the nearby lake...

Sorry coop...Military have coups, right? :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> The Koi will get pretty big...what then?  I had one of these...ended up dumping my Koi in the nearby lake...


Apparently, the koi will get as big as their area - up to a point, of course. So mine shouldn't get too big. But if they get too expensive, I will have to give some away - or maybe sell a few.  :Smile: 




> Sorry coop...Military have coups, right?


Ltnt, in Thailand, even the chickens have coups every few years. General Tso is the chicken dictator. :Very Happy:

----------


## pominasia

Terp

Firstly - your place is stunning.  You have elegantly matched comfort with style. 

My comments on koi FWTW.  (Usual disclaimers)
We were given some koi fingerlings for our Bangkok pond.  In a few years they grew to be high maintenance.  Although the pond is about 1 cu m (apparently about enough for one koi) we soon had about 6, the biggest about 30 cm.



The small pond required aeration, so I made a fountain and a wall cascade, which is run for a few hours a day.  To keep the water clear I put in a submersible aquarium pump running 24 hrs pumping through filter material (which had bacteria growth to eliminate the algae).  Weekly I had to remove leaves and fish crap by siphoning.  The picture shows the fountain from right, cascade and the filter to the left.  It was taken shortly before we moved the koi to our village house pond.

I would recommend getting goldfish.  They are quite beautiful (and eat less !).  We have a couple in the new pond.

I guess your little fish are guppies.  They eat mosquito larvae, so we keep them in our lotus flower pots.

----------


## terp80

> Firstly - your place is stunning.  You have elegantly matched comfort with style.


Thanks so much pom!.  :Smile:  




> We were given some koi fingerlings for our Bangkok pond.  In a few years they grew to be high maintenance.  Although the pond is about 1 cu m (apparently about enough for one koi) we soon had about 6, the biggest about 30 cm.


Wow, that's big for such a small pond. 30 cm is plenty big for me. 




> The small pond required aeration, so I made a fountain and a wall cascade, which is run for a few hours a day.  To keep the water clear I put in a submersible aquarium pump running 24 hrs pumping through filter material (which had bacteria growth to eliminate the algae).  Weekly I had to remove leaves and fish crap by siphoning.  The picture shows the fountain from right, cascade and the filter to the left.  It was taken shortly before we moved the koi to our village house pond.


Very nice little pond you had there. :Smile: 




> I would recommend getting goldfish.  They are quite beautiful (and eat less !).  We have a couple in the new pond.


Well, that is a thought. Although I think I will try the small fry koi and see what happens. Can you have both in the same pond? :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by palexxxx  Perfect spot for your spirit house.





> I know you are right, palexxxx. That was actually the first thing that I thought of. BUT, the fact is, I don't want a spirit house. I have already told the spirits that they could live in my nice new house. My wife doesn't want one either. Maybe because she knows I am not, or try not to be, superstitious.


Well, palexxxx, guess what I just went and did. Today we went down to Lamphun to look at some furniture and stopped in at one shop which had some spirit houses that were much less expensive than others I had seen around CM. When I expressed some interest in them, my wife said that she wanted one if I did. Which I took to mean that she wanted one. I said that one might go well in "the point." 

So, you guessed it, I just ordered a small teak spirit house and table/stand. We'll pick it up in a couple weeks. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by palexxxx  Perfect spot for your spirit house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh...the tangled web we weave with our gals..... :smiley laughing:

----------


## ltnt

^^The monks will arrive to set the location for you terp.  Perhaps the Point will not be their choice? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Not easy these things....

----------


## terp80

> ^^The monks will arrive to set the location for you terp.  Perhaps the Point will not be their choice?  Not easy these things....


If they'll come for free, then they're welcome to decide; otherwise, it goes in "the Point."  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

I really like your non Thai garish colours and the wallpaper on that wall really sets it of nicely.

You have a good colour taste for sure .

I,m guessing the wallpaper was mega expensive out there ,, it would almost pay to bring it with you in your case I would imagine

----------


## terp80

> I really like your non Thai garish colours and the wallpaper on that wall really sets it of nicely. 
> You have a good colour taste for sure . 
> I,m guessing the wallpaper was mega expensive out there ,, it would almost pay to bring it with you in your case I would imagine


Haha. Thanks Nige. That center hall/Buddha space will have a completely different look to it than the rest of the house. And yes, that wallpaper was very expensive, because it was _imported_. . . woo hoo.  :Very Happy:  But I really like it; a bit of an excess I know, but what the hell.  :Smile:  And yes, I probably should have brought a roll in my suitcase . . .  :Dunno:

----------


## terp80

Here are some updated photos of the wall/fence progress. They are now in the rendering stage.  :Smile: 


The front, showing the "drunk" electrical box.  :Crazy: 


"The Point"


"The  Point" from the outside.


That left side, high back wall hides the water tanks and most of the gardeners' little house pretty well.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Great outdoor pics today ,, being a bit of a gardener in the past I love to see the outside develop .

Looking really nice now I am sure your missus is very proud of what you have done for her

----------


## Mathos

Outstanding job, well done. Brilliant, a credit to you.

----------


## ltnt

> The front, showing the "drunk" electrical box.


I think that's the telephone switch box?  Call the utilities and see if they will re-set the box for you. Bring photos... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Great outdoor pics today ,, being a bit of a gardener in the past I love to see the outside develop . 
> Looking really nice now I am sure your missus is very proud of what you have done for her


Thanks Nige. I think she is, and it makes her happy when her friends visit and they say how nice it is, and that makes her proud of me! So it's all good.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Outstanding job, well done. Brilliant, a credit to you.


Thanks very much Mathos. I appreciate the compliment.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  The front, showing the "drunk" electrical box.






> I think that's the telephone switch box?  Call the utilities and see if they will re-set the box for you. Bring photos...


It's the electric box. I haven' talked to PEA about straightening it up, but I anticipate they will say it is now the _moo baan'_s responsibility. Last week, the telephone people (TOT) put in the wire to our house, and they had to run the individual wire around the perimeter of the _moo baan_  from the gatehouse to our house which is all the way at the far end. But one of the things I like best about this older _moo baan_ is that there are *no* "telephone poles" or overhead wires - just nice, mature trees.  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Just had a 'deek' at your bathroom...Fantastic!

----------


## ltnt

So basically your responsibility?

----------


## terp80

> Just had a 'deek' at your bathroom...Fantastic!


Thanks so much for the compliment CB!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> So basically your responsibility?


Yep. That's what I'm thinking.  :Irked:  :Dunno:

----------


## terp80

Progress photos for today. They installed the steel portion of the walls. They will also redo the 20 year old back wall, as I now realize it will stand out like a sore thumb in its present dilapidated condition.  :11: 


The right side front.


"The Point."


The left side back, high wall. The contractor is the guy in the white hooded vest. Nice guy and seems to know what he's doing.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

No Stainless Steel for the wall fittings?  You've let me down...Would have accented the Point quite well I think...Spirit house needs protection. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> No Stainless Steel for the wall fittings?  You've let me down...Would have accented the Point quite well I think...Spirit house needs protection.


 :Very Happy:  I guess the _pee_ will have to protect their own house, ltnt. The _moo baan_ has certain rules about the steel - all the same style. We can play with the color a little bit. Some of the houses that were built a long time ago - the first ones in the _moo baan_  - have some variation in the design of the steel, but no stainless anywhere. I'm OK with that.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

Looks classier the way that it is,  stainless looks tacky

----------


## ltnt

> stainless looks tacky


Zee toilet you use is Tacky, not the steel used for gates and railings palexxxx...golf clubs made from carbon fiber are tacky, as are those made with aluminum shafts...far to flexible.  good S.S. shafts are the best. :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  I'll take your word on that,  I have no knowledge or interest in golf clubs.

----------


## ltnt

> The moo baan has certain rules about the steel


Oh Noooooooooo! You moved from the USA to Thailand and now are conforming to the moo baan house decor nazies....Jeeezzzuuuusss weeps.

----------


## terp80

> The moo baan has certain rules about the steel    Oh Noooooooooo! You moved from the USA to Thailand and now are conforming to the moo baan house decor nazies....Jeeezzzuuuusss weeps.


 :rofl:  I hear ya, ltnt. But you know, after seeing _moo baans_ here, and in the U.S. for that matter, where there are *no* controls, I am OK with some rules. Our _moo baan_ doesn't have, and hopefully won't have, any little shops opened up next door selling beer, chickens, computers, steel works, or Som Tam, and I'm more than OK with that.  :ourrules:  :Biggthumpup:

----------


## Klondyke

> no stainless anywhere.


Terp, I am surprised to hear that such rule can be given by a Thai Authority. 

In fact, in my long life I have never seen - so much s/s fencing, railing - even in very rich countries - as in the poor North of Thailand.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(and on TD too)

----------


## terp80

> Terp, I am surprised to hear that such rule can be given by a Thai Authority.  
> In fact, in my long life I have never seen - so much s/s fencing, railing - even in very rich countries - as in the poor North of Thailand.  
> (and on TD too)


I'm pretty sure it's only a _moo baan_ restriction, not really a "Thai law." And I'm still OK with it. It's the least of my concerns in the world . . . or close to it anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

I’m with paleXXXX SS fence = tacky.

terp80, what you have looks good.

----------


## ltnt

> Our moo baan doesn't have, and hopefully won't have,


Hope?  Yes that's always a good thing. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Im with paleXXXX SS fence = tacky. 
> terp80, what you have looks good.


Thanks BKKB and palexxxx, et al. Apparently there is a problem now, in that the regular fence/wall posts will be higher than the gate posts, instead of the other way around. So we may have to *raise* the gate posts, which means splicing the electric wires for the post lamps. Hmmm. :34:

----------


## terp80

> Our moo baan doesn't have, and hopefully won't have,





> Hope?  Yes that's always a good thing.


Yup ltnt, and sometimes it's *all* we have. :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

> Yup ltnt, and sometimes it's all we have.


Actually we do have alternatives, but some make commitments before they have the full picture.  We have committees here as well.  the Moo Baan head man/PooYai gets on the megaphone early almost every day to make critical announcements...06:300 usually begins with a serenade of screeching Thai musicology...next a few fumbles with the mic..SCREECH!!!! ummm, ahhhh, waaaa, you are to be informed that somchi has died of terminal suicide...wife left him, he was a drunk, funeral will be today, all hands show up!  End of announcement for the day.

The moo Baan inhabitants also meet for special instructions on who will or will not be required to clean the Wat this week, help build the new school or clean up your fucking yard...Not only do they listen they respond.  Me I just roll over and catch a few more winks...Life in the Moo Baan country style... :lam:

----------


## terp80

> Actually we do have alternatives, but some make commitments before they have the full picture.  We have committees here as well.  the Moo Baan head man/PooYai gets on the megaphone early almost every day to make critical announcements...06:300 usually begins with a serenade of screeching Thai musicology...next a few fumbles with the mic..SCREECH!!!! ummm, ahhhh, waaaa, you are to be informed that somchi has died of terminal suicide...wife left him, he was a drunk, funeral will be today, all hands show up!  End of announcement for the day. 
> The moo Baan inhabitants also meet for special instructions on who will or will not be required to clean the Wat this week, help build the new school or clean up your fucking yard...Not only do they listen they respond.  Me I just roll over and catch a few more winks...Life in the Moo Baan country style...


Our *big* _moo baan_ , Moo 7, only seems to have announcements in the evening. The speakers are far enough away that I barely hear them - if I'm inside anyway. Our *little* _moo baan_, that is, my gated community, doesn't have speakers, etc. I don't even hear any roosters. I wake up to song birds, but some of them can't sing too well :rolleyes4: , but some are quite nice.  :Fing02:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by BKKBILL
> 
> Im with paleXXXX SS fence = tacky. 
> terp80, what you have looks good.
> 
> 
> Thanks BKKB and palexxxx, et al. Apparently there is a problem now, in that the regular fence/wall posts will be higher than the gate posts, instead of the other way around. So we may have to *raise* the gate posts, which means splicing the electric wires for the post lamps. Hmmm.


I'm with you guys, I am not fond of SST fences or railings at all, Some look even tackier with gold accents(polished brass). It works for some and again its personal preference. 

Your wall looks nice Terp and matches nice with your house.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> The moo baan has certain rules about the steel    Oh Noooooooooo! You moved from the USA to Thailand and now are conforming to the moo baan house decor nazies....Jeeezzzuuuusss weeps.
> 
> 
>  I hear ya, ltnt. But you know, after seeing _moo baans_ here, and in the U.S. for that matter, where there are *no* controls, I am OK with some rules. Our _moo baan_ doesn't have, and hopefully won't have, any little shops opened up next door selling beer, chickens, computers, steel works, or Som Tam, and I'm more than OK with that.


^ I agree. Its clearly the difference of living out in the country versus the city. Country virtually no controls, city has many. Same all over the world quite honestly. It's why people choose where they want to live. Some like the creature comforts of the city but there are trade offs conversely same exists for country folk. 

Here is an example of a No rules country living. My uncle has a nice spread up in Northern Calif. Was gorgeous, overlooking the two 10 acre plots he bought on the plain. It is 100 acre plain subdivided in to 10 lots. The 10 acre plot was vacant next to him. Few years after building his house with a nice deck facing the plain a guy buys it. He promptly adds a 10 foot fenced wall and is growing pot to sell to dispensaries. Has fluorescent security lights and barb'd wire along the top. He has attempted to get it shut down and nothing he can do. Painful indeed...

----------


## terp80

> Has fluorescent security lights and barb'd wire along the top. He has attempted to get it shut down and nothing he can do. Painful indeed...


Yeah, really painful when you lose a terrific view. And speaking of barbed wire, here's the _suan dek_ side of the wall/fence:

----------


## palexxxx

Terp,  I really like the look of your moobahn,  is there any more land still available there?

----------


## ltnt

We will see how much you'll like those steel or wooden hand rails and fence bars when they get attacked by termites, water damage, rust and paint scale.  Every year its a repair or replace job.  Say what you want about S.S., but I won't be replacing it or repairing it every year :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## terp80

> Terp,  I really like the look of your moobahn,  is there any more land still available there?


Yeah, palexxxx, there a few good lots available. One corner lot near me is really good sized. :Smile:  Some others are rather small and not too attractive, in my opinion, but that's just me. I'm not sure about the price per square wa now, as I think it has gone up a bit since I bought. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> We will see how much you'll like those steel or wooden hand rails and fence bars when they get attacked by termites, water damage, rust and paint scale.  Every year its a repair or replace job.  Say what you want about S.S., but I won't be replacing it or repairing it every year.


The steel won't be eaten by termites, at least by any termites I want to meet. But, you're right, it will have to be sanded and repainted every so often, though not every year. I've seen the steel in various ages and stages in this _moo baan_, and I'm not too concerned with its upkeep.  :Smile: 

The wooden handrails are teak, so they should last a while too.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> We will see how much you'll like those steel or wooden hand rails and fence bars when they get attacked by termites, water damage, rust and paint scale.  Every year its a repair or replace job.  Say what you want about S.S., but I won't be replacing it or repairing it every year.
> 
> 
> The steel won't be eaten by termites, at least by any termites I want to meet. But, you're right, it will have to be sanded and repainted every so often, though not every year. I've seen the steel in various ages and stages in this _moo baan_, and I'm not too concerned with its upkeep. 
> 
> The wooden handrails are teak, so they should last a while too.


I concur ltnt, SST will not require any maintenance long term. Too some though its more about looks and style over pure functionality. I am willing to sacrifice a bit of effort to have some looks. My wifes uncle who lives about 15kms from us has a beautiful teak home and deck and has had it for a long long time and does little maintenance and it looks superb. As he said if the wood is out of the dirt its chances of being destroyed or eaten are greatly reduced.

----------


## Klondyke

My fence this morning. 
Wondering whether I should tear it down and purchase a s/s construction laced with golden plating... :Confused:

----------


## ltnt

^Nice bit of growth there klondyke...how long did that take?  Just bought two plants yesterday for the same purpose the surrounding fence line.  Sadly only once a year blooming.

----------


## terp80

^^
I'm interested also, Klondyke. What kind of hedgerow plants will do well in CM area of Thailand? I want to make the hedgerow from 5' to 8' in height and about 3' thick. I'd like a variety of flowering plants, if possible. Those orange flowers that are currently in bloom are beautiful, and I want some others that bloom at different times of the year and are of different colors. As you can see from the photos, I already have three large trees along that side, and they will break up the monotony of having one long row of the same or similar height plants. I'm also thinking of some arbor vitae to disperse along that side and also along the back wall.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> ^Nice bit of growth there klondyke...how long did that take? Just bought two plants yesterday for the same purpose the surrounding fence line. Sadly only once a year blooming.


The blooming just starting few days ago. And on the most sunniest places. Unfortunately, it will last only few weeks.

In fact, it comes pretty fast. Looking back on old photos, seeing one year nothing (2007), the next year (2008) already blooming. 

2007 March, when cutting down teak trees along the fence: 


2008 February:


2010 end Jan:

----------


## Klondyke

> I'm interested also, Klondyke. What kind of hedgerow plants will do well in CM area of Thailand?


Terp: I am not expert on the details. You in Ch.M are in advantage, there are so many flower markets where they know all. 
Actually, in February is always a flower festival in Chiang Mai, on few locations. 
Remember last year at to the Green Lake Resort (don't you pass by?) was an exhibition, behind the restaurant Thin Thai (?), unbelivable what they can create.

----------


## ltnt

Thanks Klondyke for the pic. history.  Blooming like crazy up here in Chiang Rai now.
Chiang Mai flower festival should be coming soon?

----------


## terp80

> Terp: I am not expert on the details. You in Ch.M are in advantage, there are so many flower markets where they know all. 
> Actually, in February is always a flower festival in Chiang Mai, on few locations. 
> Remember last year at to the Green Lake Resort (don't you pass by?) was an exhibition, behind the restaurant Thin Thai (?), unbelivable what they can create.


Thanks Klondyke.  I do go by there but can't see it from Chotana Road, so I'll have go in there and find it. I have stopped by some nurseries, but my Thai is not good enough, so I just look around. But when my wife comes back up from BKK at the end of this week, we will go to the flower festival at the Royal Flora. We'll also stop by several nurseries so she can translate. I have many questions. :Scratchchin:

----------


## palexxxx

> ^^
> I'm interested also, Klondyke. What kind of hedgerow plants will do well in CM area of Thailand? I want to make the hedgerow from 5' to 8' in height and about 3' thick. I'd like a variety of flowering plants, if possible.


I'd just like to say again thank you for showing me through your wonderful house today.  As I mentioned to you at the time,  the Bouganvillea will look good growing over that wire fence.  It grows quickly and will hide that fence completely in no time.  It comes in many colours but best of all,  it flowers all year round and once it's established it doesn't require any watering.

----------


## terp80

> I'd just like to say again thank you for showing me through your wonderful house today.  As I mentioned to you at the time,  the Bouganvillea will look good growing over that wire fence.  It grows quickly and will hide that fence completely in no time.  It comes in many colours but best of all,  it flowers all year round and once it's established it doesn't require any watering.


It was my pleasure palexxxx! Thanks for the Bougainvillea suggestion. They sound just right for my yard. If they can't get enough sunlight on that shady side, I can plant some on the other side of the house. Only one way to find out. :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> the Bouganvillea will look good growing over that wire fence. It grows quickly and will hide that fence completely in no time. It comes in many colours but best of all, it flowers all year round and once it's established it doesn't require any watering.


I like the Bouganvillea (Fuang faa) too, having it on part of the fence. But be warned: the wire fence will collapse under it very soon. It needs a strong wooden/steel support. And it shoot up in the height very fast, I have to cut off the green brenches every month. 
And once doing the cutting you better put on a steel vest.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> I like the Bouganvillea (Fuang faa) too, having it on part of the fence. But be warned: the wire fence will collapse under it very soon. It needs a strong wooden/steel support. And it shoot up in the height very fast, I have to cut off the green brenches every month. 
> And once doing the cutting you better put on a steel vest.


Stop it Klondyke; you're scaring me. :Scared:

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
As Klondyke noted you need to be cautious with Bouganvillea. The thorns carry a waxy substance almost sap like that can cause serious skin rashes. If you will need to prune it frequently wear the right safety attire or hire someone to do it. Also to Klondyke's comment they do get heavy and will collapse a weak or unsupported fence. 

There are many variations here in California. Keep in mind they are hearty and like Ivy are virtually impossible to eradicate later.

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> As Klondyke noted you need to be cautious with Bouganvillea. The thorns carry a waxy substance almost sap like that can cause serious skin rashes. If you will need to prune it frequently wear the right safety attire or hire someone to do it. Also to Klondyke's comment they do get heavy and will collapse a weak or unsupported fence.  
> There are many variations here in California. Keep in mind they are hearty and like Ivy are virtually impossible to eradicate later.


From what you guys are saying, should I plant Bougainvillea only where the cement walls are and not where the barbed wire is? Also, what kind of trimmer should I buy? Electric trimmer strong enough? Other recommendations for flowering shrubs or trees suitable for my small lot? Thanks!

----------


## Klondyke

> From what you guys are saying, should I plant Bougainvillea only where the cement walls are and not where the barbed wire is? Also, what kind of trimmer should I buy? Electric trimmer strong enough? Other recommendations for flowering shrubs or trees suitable for my small lot? Thanks!


Terp,
it is not life threatening, I do it often without much protection, beeing lazy to change in something, just risking beeing stuck on few spots, it had not killed me. Sometimes the torns from the branches laying on the ground goes thru the sandal sole.

The cutting of the fresh branches goes easily by a long sharp knife - Miit - (every Thai wears it there where the American wear a Colt), or the garden scissors.

In fact, when the Fuang faa is kept in a pot embeded in the ground, the roots do not spread out as when it is set up freely.

You can later strentghen the wire fence with a horizontal steel profile - see chart - the people in the village will know how to do it.

----------


## Stumpy

Klondyke is right, its not life threatening by any means and some are not bothered by it all but its best to be advised in advance versus not being told. The thorns are pretty stout and will easily poke through even the best leather type gloves if grabbed. I tore these out for grandmother a year or so back and got a few battle scars. Keeping them in planters will control them far better. They are a very pretty shrub but do require maintenance . Many use them as a deterrent for people that might want to enter a yard. The unsuspecting hedge jumper will quickly get a wake up call. 

A suggestion might be to plant a bunch of the hedge style shrubs that have the little, very aromatic, white flowers on them. The name escapes me at the moment. They grow up to be about 4-5 feet and look very nice(Not as pretty as the Bouganvillea) and the smell is great. My wife knows the name but she is not here at the moment. We have about 30 of them in pots for us when we landscape later.

----------


## terp80

> In fact, when the Fuang faa is kept in a pot embeded in the ground, the roots do not spread out as when it is set up freely.


I think this is a good idea, Klondyke, and not only for Bougainvillea.  :Smile: 




> You can later strentghen the wire fence with a horizontal steel profile - see chart - the people in the village will know how to do it.


OK, I think I know what you're talking about. And yes, it can be done later - when I have some more $$$.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Klondyke is right, its not life threatening by any means and some are not bothered by it all but its best to be advised in advance versus not being told. The thorns are pretty stout and will easily poke through even the best leather type gloves if grabbed. I tore these out for grandmother a year or so back and got a few battle scars. Keeping them in planters will control them far better. They are a very pretty shrub but do require maintenance.


I agree with the planters idea.  :iagree: 




> Many use them as a deterrent for people that might want to enter a yard. The unsuspecting hedge jumper will quickly get a wake up call.


  :Yikes:  Just what I want.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> suggestion might be to plant a bunch of the hedge style shrubs that have the little, very aromatic, white flowers on them. The name escapes me at the moment. They grow up to be about 4-5 feet and look very nice(Not as pretty as the Bouganvillea) and the smell is great. My wife knows the name but she is not here at the moment. We have about 30 of them in pots for us when we landscape later.


Great JP. Let me know the name when you can.  :Smile:  Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
>  suggestion might be to plant a bunch of the hedge style shrubs that have the little, very aromatic, white flowers on them. The name escapes me at the moment. They grow up to be about 4-5 feet and look very nice(Not as pretty as the Bouganvillea) and the smell is great. My wife knows the name but she is not here at the moment. We have about 30 of them in pots for us when we landscape later.
> 
> 
> Great JP. Let me know the name when you can.  Thanks.


One that I know of that might work would be the Gardenia. Gardenia's reach 6 to 8 feet (1.8 to 2.4 meters) tall and 4 to 5 feet (1.2 to 1.5 meters) wide. They like rich soil, light shade and frequent watering, 

I forgot to ask my wife last night on the other one. They are all along the side of the Hiway used as hedges between ChaAm to Hua Hin. I used to smell them when I rode my bicycle in the morning..

----------


## terp80

> One that I know of that might work would be the Gardenia. Gardenia's reach 6 to 8 feet (1.8 to 2.4 meters) tall and 4 to 5 feet (1.2 to 1.5 meters) wide. They like rich soil, light shade and frequent watering,  
> I forgot to ask my wife last night on the other one. They are all along the side of the Hiway used as hedges between ChaAm to Hua Hin. I used to smell them when I rode my bicycle in the morning.


Thanks again JP. Gardenias. Ok, I'll have to start writing these down. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

I had the fence/wall crew lay down some open cement blocks and fill them with grass. I didn't like the idea of cement or tile there as I want to let as much rain water seep into the ground as possible and also to avoid the area becoming a heat storer during the day. This area is along the right side of the house back toward the water tank, in the outside area where the wife likes to wash some of her clothes. The crew also made a way for water to go out to the _khlong_. Later, I'll probably use that hole in the wall (behind the water tank) to drain rain water from any future gutters that might be put up.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Looking great mate ,, really looking forward to seeing the garden take shape now in the finishing off stages ,, you never know I might just turn up in person over the next 3 weeks and bring you a plant to add to your collection .

Will see how I am going along on my travels and let you know ok ?

----------


## terp80

> Looking great mate ,, really looking forward to seeing the garden take shape now in the finishing off stages ,, you never know I might just turn up in person over the next 3 weeks and bring you a plant to add to your collection. 
> Will see how I am going along on my travels and let you know ok ?


Thanks for the compliments, Nige. Sure that would be great. Just let me know a little ahead of time - so I'll be home.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

The paint crew painted the walls two-tone to match the house colors. This color scheme is not officially sanctioned by the land company, but the head of our little _moo baan_ said I could paint it this way - no problem. I also had three 6-wheel truck loads of din dam brought in @ 1700 baht each - all construction stuff is very expensive here in CM now. Anyway, the crew spread it all around nicely. :Smile:  I think I'll hold off putting sod down for another 8 weeks or so. Probably until the latter part of March. I don't want to have to water it so much during the dry season. I'll have weed it I guess. Although I do have to water the right side where the grass blocks are.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  






Taken from within "The Point."


Looking toward the back left corner.


Taken from the little hill in the middle of the _Suan Dek_.

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
You should be quite happy. You have a beautiful place and a nice place to relax. 

Painted wall to match looks nice btw.

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> You should be quite happy. You have a beautiful place and a nice place to relax.  
> Painted wall to match looks nice btw.


Thanks JP. I am pretty happy here, and not the least of it is this house. Still trying to figure out what to do about the driveway "drop-off," but I guess that can wait a little. It is a nice place to be and will get even nicer after some green and flowers get established . . . and I get some furniture, TV, and stereo system.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Yeah Terp, but that's the beauty in it all, no rush. You are not trying to impress the "joneses". Take your time. The stage you are at now is where I cannot wait to be. Wife and I can go out and get our garden started, Plant the trees, build our walkway, etc.
Before we tore down the original teak home my FIL had an incredible garden. Carrots, Basil, Oregano, Cilantro, tomatoes, mint, kra pao etc. We had to tear it all up except for all the fruit trees.



^ Your above pic is exactly what I am going to do for a driveway. It will keep heat out of the house, allow proper drainage and keep the ants from colonizing under it. Good choice for a perimeter walk way.  :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Terp, you have a beautiful house , wall and land...


In a couple of years, you'll wish, you never heard how to spell Bouganvillea, let alone, how to plant them!

----------


## thaimeme

> Terp, you have a beautiful house , wall and land...
> 
> 
> In a couple of years, you'll wish, you never heard how to spell Bouganvillea, let alone, how to plant them!


They're not a problem if you keep them managed and maintained - which isn't terribly strenuous, even if one is an armchair gardener.

----------


## terp80

> In a couple of years, you'll wish, you never heard how to spell Bouganvillea, let alone, how to plant them!


Thanks for the compliment CB!. When I checked it was spelled with an "i", as in _Bougainvillea_, so now wish I don't *forget* how to spell it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> They're not a problem if you keep them managed and maintained - which isn't terribly strenuous, even if one is an armchair gardener.


And I certainly am no more than an armchair gardener - and even calling me that would be a stretch thaimeme. Mr. Green Thumb I ain't.  :Shrug: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bougainvillea

----------


## terp80

I have two small access doors leading under the house so someone can get at the plumbing and termite pipes there. Originally, the openings were supposed to be a bit larger, but the there turned out to be less space between the beams than I expected. That's why the doors are installed sideways. Anyway, I wanted to prevent rainwater from going in and under the house, so I have had dry wells installed. They are about 40 cm deep. I'll add some bigger rocks pretty soon to bring the level up closer to ground level. I'll see if they work when the rainy season hits. :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

^Do you have screens on the inside of those doors?  Prevents critters from entering.  I've never seen this application in Thailand.  Interesting. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## koman

Have not visited this thread for a while.   Splendid place there T80...excellent job all round!

The only real deficit I see is the lack of perimeter defences.  No tank traps,  gun turrets or missile launchers.   How are you proposing to survive the coming civil war, insurrection and financial meltdown predicted by our TD analysts and sooth-sayers ? .... :Smile: 

Those access doors to the under-floor areas were a darned good idea.....wish I'd though of that one..... but my plumbing is NEVER going to be a problem.... :Confused: 

In the absence of proper defence systems you better get planting lots of that Bougainvillea....  at least it should slow down the starving hoards when they are trying to storm the place...... :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> ^Do you have screens on the inside of those doors?  Prevents critters from entering.  I've never seen this application in Thailand.  Interesting.


Yeah ltnt, the louvers have screens behind them. Only the tiniest of critters can get in there now. :Smile:  There are a couple fluorescent lights under there too. But, in any event, I won't be going in there, that's for sure. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Have not visited this thread for a while.   Splendid place there T80...excellent job all round!


Thanks so much for the compliment koman!




> The only real deficit I see is the lack of perimeter defences.  No tank traps,  gun turrets or missile launchers.   How are you proposing to survive the coming civil war, insurrection and financial meltdown predicted by our TD analysts and sooth-sayers ? ....


In true Thai fashion, I shall wait until I see how the apocalypse is going, then I'll pick the winning side. Just to be safe, I'll declare war on the other side, but won't actually deliver the written declaration until the end is in sight.

The first perimeter defense is the wall around the gated moo baan, with 24 hour "security" at the gate. Then there is a moat, otherwise known as a _khlong_, behind the house. Then there is the wall and barbed wire fence. Then there are motion sensor lights. Then CCTV. Then, in the present absence of guard dogs or cats, there will soon be installed the spirit house - home to our protective land spirit. That should do it for now.

----------


## koman

> the wall around the gated moo baan, with 24 hour "security" at the gate


We lived in one of those places in KK.  There was one old guy at the gate who slept so soundly after about 10pm, he could only be awakened by sounding the horn at full blast and occasionally poking him with a sharp stick.   

The mobile security guy rode around  on a bicycle manufactured in China around the turn of the 19th/20th century.  He was often accompanied by a three legged dog that could not seem to bark. 

We always slept very soundly,  knowing that the place was so well protected.

----------


## terp80

> We lived in one of those places in KK.  There was one old guy at the gate who slept so soundly after about 10pm, he could only be awakened by sounding the horn at full blast and occasionally poking him with a sharp stick.    
> The mobile security guy rode around  on a bicycle manufactured in China around the turn of the 19th/20th century.  He was often accompanied by a three legged dog that could not seem to bark.  
> We always slept very soundly,  knowing that the place was so well protected.


 :rofl: Yeah koman, I know the feeling.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

> There are a couple fluorescent lights under there too. But, in any event, I won't be going in there, that's for sure.


Ummmm, fluorescent light huh!  Not very damp under the house I take it?  gecko's appreciate the forethought.  If you have a plumbing failure, how long before you know it?  eg:  Flush toilet and sewer pipe is broken/leaking...no real indication from above?  Neighbor had that happen...lots of concrete saws and noise for a couple days.  He got a double dose as the upstairs loo also suffered failure at the same time.

I think you have a great idea with the inspection access, but its no good unless you look for problems all the time...water pressure will show up fast as your tank will continue to fill from the source and the pump will be more active than normal.  Most folks don't identify the problem until they get the enormous water bill.

----------


## terp80

> Ummmm, fluorescent light huh!  Not very damp under the house I take it?  gecko's appreciate the forethought.


They're not on all the time. You have to turn them on when you go under the house. I have a few resident geckos in the house proper and they are happy enough I guess. 



> I think you have a great idea with the inspection access, but its no good unless you look for problems all the time...water pressure will show up fast as your tank will continue to fill from the source and the pump will be more active than normal.  Most folks don't identify the problem until they get the enormous water bill.


I know about those water problems ltnt. While I was here in Thailand, I got a quarterly bill (paid automatically via my bank) for about $1.500.00 US for my Maryland TH. :Scared:  I never found out why it was so high, but I suspect my son left something running and was too afraid to tell me. Subsequent bills were the normal $75.00 or so. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> While I was here in Thailand, I got a quarterly bill (paid automatically via my bank) for about $1.500.00


Ouch!  I learned the hard way as well.  Went on a trip up north and the float on the water storage tank came off.  When we returned I replaced the float, but the damage was 2,000 baht.  Ever since when leaving the house I always turn the water source off at the meter.

As for your under house lighting, even if turned off, the moisture will surely attack the fixtures and possible wiring connections.  Just thinking ahead for future effects.

----------


## terp80

> As for your under house lighting, even if turned off, the moisture will surely attack the fixtures and possible wiring connections.  Just thinking ahead for future effects.


Thanks ltnt. How is there any more moisture there than outside the house? I am assuming no water is going to get into that area under the house. Am I wrong? I will look under there after we get some rains and check. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loy Toy

What a lovely home.

Everyone in your Mooban should be well pleased with what you have created.

Brings every resident's property value up.

Thanks for sharing your experience with us.

----------


## terp80

Unbeknownst to me, the wife ordered a "table" to be built over the water pump and pipes so she could use it when she washes clothes outside. When the metal workers came yesterday, they installed this total cover fitted around the water tank and painted it the same dark brown as the fence steel. I had them drill holes in the sides where the water pump is to give a little air there. There is also a small space around the water tank which allows air in. Normally, the pump does not run at all during the day, so I'm thinking the pump area should not be too hot when it is running. :Fingersx: 

You'll also notice that, in keeping with Thainess (Value 13), I have left the plastic on the water tank. I am waiting for someone, anyone, to mention this, but so far no one has.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

> I am assuming no water is going to get into that area under the house.


You have "vents," and moisture convects...your area will get damp in the rain season.

As for the pump cover, its going to get awfully hot during the dry season as well summer, so you may wish to open it up for air circulation.  Currently as is more like an baking oven.

Why wouldn't your pump be used during the day?  Nobody home I presume?

As for the plastic cover;  Presumed it was incomplete, plumbing and float level?

Is the yellow conduit next to your outside water connection for the pump power supply?  Looks like shielded cable direct into the pump enclosure in one photo?

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> I am assuming no water is going to get into that area under the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't your pump be used during the day?  Nobody home I presume?


No one showers at Terps home!

----------


## terp80

> What a lovely home. 
> Everyone in your Mooban should be well pleased with what you have created. 
> Brings every resident's property value up. 
> Thanks for sharing your experience with us.


Thanks so much for your kind words LT. I think some of them must be pleased; and maybe a few of them are jealous, in a complimentary way of course.  :Very Happy: 

As far as sharing the experience, I am happy to do it, because I know how much I learned from reading the experiences of those who had gone before - into the unknown. And actually I learned *a lot* from the comments as the build was going along - and in fact I continue to learn even as I read the most recent (ltnt's) comments.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

Terp,
is on your plastic tank a big caution "15 years Guarantee"? 

It is on my 2 tanks. When I bought them I had asked for discount (rod dai mai?) if I did not insist on the guarantee so long, no meaning for an old man (after me the flood).

Anyway, they did not discount a Baht, so also the years are not discounted, have to live with it...

Plastic wrapping:
It is obviously not very fashionable in Thailand not to remove it, it says to anybody, we just bought it new - not 2nd hand nor picked up at the garbage disposal. Many times I saw a sofa with many holes in the upholster but still keeping at least 50% of plastic wrap 10 years old.

----------


## terp80

> You have "vents," and moisture convects...your area will get damp in the rain season.


Oh OK. Nothing much I can do though, right? :Confused: 





> As for the pump cover, its going to get awfully hot during the dry season as well summer, so you may wish to open it up for air circulation.  Currently as is more like an baking oven.


Yeah, I was thinking I might repaint it a lighter color - maybe the house color if I have any paint left over. Or maybe have some white plastic cut to fit. I'm just thinking out loud here.  :Scratchchin:  


> Is the yellow conduit next to your outside water connection for the pump power supply?  Looks like shielded cable direct into the pump enclosure in one photo?


I think those yellow conduits are for the 3BB internet and TOT telephone connections. Those wires were run around the outside wall of the_ moo baan_ from the main connection boxes located at the _moo baan_ security station. I think the pump electricity is connected at the small box visible on the wall above the new box "table."





> Why wouldn't your pump be used during the day?  Nobody home I presume?


I'm home for some of the day, but showers are taken after waking up and/or before going to bed. Very little water is used during the day. :05: 





> As for the plastic cover;  Presumed it was incomplete, plumbing and float level?


Nope. Everything is complete.            I . . . think. :Dunno:

----------


## cisco999

Hi terp,


I began reading this thread on page 68 as I read the rest on an earlier date.

So if no one has mentioned it  yet, I  want to say I think you've chosen a fantastic color scheme for the outside.     Very,  very tasteful and classic.       Has a near regal appearance.

Did you buy locally produced paint?

I'm only a renter  and  discovered recently when I used my  high pressure hose the paint on the house is easily blown off  when cleaning the outside with the  hose. 


Thanks for sharing your adventure and it looks like you did a great job overall.    Congrats.

----------


## ltnt

> I think those yellow conduits are for the 3BB internet and TOT telephone connections. Those wires were run around the outside wall of the moo baan from the main connection boxes located at the moo baan security station. I think the pump electricity is connected at the small box visible on the wall above the new box "table."


So basically you did not do a wiring plan or underground utilities plan while doing the build?  "As-built."  Very helpful in the future. Perhaps you have photos of these installs?  Normally 3BB and TOT are "overhead," lines entering the roof/attic area and then distributed to their outlets from the attic?  Your's are U.G.?

Question I don't recall seeing any Air Conditioning compressor outside?  I assume you have some A.C.?




> Yeah, I was thinking I might repaint it a lighter color -


Actually you can paint to your hearts delight, but steel conducts heat and a reflective paint is very little help.  The intention to cover the pump and plumbing was for "ascetics," right?  Try putting some vents in the sides and perhaps a couple access openings using hinged doors?  External heat will be upwards of 30-35 degrees C perhaps more sometimes.  Inside the pump box the temperature will be at least 10 degrees higher than outside.

FWIW, the pump is not unsightly and the plumbing is a natural fact of its installation.  If and when you need to access it, you may need anew dictionary to help name your feelings regarding appearances. 

54 MG TD's come to mind when thinking of descriptive adjectives.  One word in particular, Wentworth...brings me to convulsions. :saythat:

----------


## terp80

> Hi terp,  
> I began reading this thread on page 68 as I read the rest on an earlier date. 
> So if no one has mentioned it  yet, I  want to say I think you've chosen a fantastic color scheme for the outside.     Very,  very tasteful and classic.       Has a near regal appearance. 
> Did you buy locally produced paint? 
> I'm only a renter  and  discovered recently when I used my  high pressure hose the paint on the house is easily blown off  when cleaning the outside with the  hose.   
> Thanks for sharing your adventure and it looks like you did a great job overall.    Congrats.


Thanks cisco999 for your very complimentary remarks on the house!  :Smile: 

The paint is high grade TOA paint. The color was "Timothy Tan," which they mixed at Home xxx  in Mae Rim. I have sprayed the house with the hose, and it's OK. I have not tried my pressure washer. I'm afraid to until I test it on some other things first, as it's fairly powerful.  :Scared:

----------


## ltnt

^Latex paint...never dies!!!

----------


## cisco999

> The Wood Lady people finished staining and putting polyurethane on the stairs. It  looks much better than before. There are two small things that need to be fixed yet, but overall I'm happy with the way it looks now.










Honestly, when the one poster suggested  using the same wood on the risers as on the treads of the stairs I agreed with him.

Now that I see the finished product, I've no doubt but that your "different look" was the right decision.


Well done!







Edit:  Oh yeah.   Are you sure there isn't a Thai law or building code that prohibits all risers and treads be uniform?   555

----------


## terp80

> Honestly, when the one poster suggested  using the same wood on the risers as on the treads of the stairs I agreed with him. 
> Now that I see the finished product, I've no doubt but that your "different look" was the right decision.  
> Well done!       
> Edit:  Oh yeah.   Are you sure there isn't a Thai law or building code that prohibits all risers and treads be uniform?   555


Thanks gain cisco. I had seen the same look in some magazines and liked it. And I like it now too.  :Very Happy: 

Haha. No worries about violating that Thai law.  IIRC the first two steps are 21 cm and the rest are 18 cm. Not intentional.  :Boggled:  

Also, there is variation in the front steps also, especially the first step: it's too short. Again, not intentional .  :Boggled:  :Boggled:

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> is on your plastic tank a big caution "15 years Guarantee"?  
> It is on my 2 tanks. When I bought them I had asked for discount (rod dai mai?) if I did not insist on the guarantee so long, no meaning for an old man (after me the flood). 
> Anyway, they did not discount a Baht, so also the years are not discounted, have to live with it...


Klondyke, I have a superior *20 year warranty*, which in my case is a lifetime warranty.  :Very Happy:  



> Plastic wrapping:
> It is obviously not very fashionable in Thailand not to remove it, it says to anybody, we just bought it new - not 2nd hand nor picked up at the garbage disposal. Many times I saw a sofa with many holes in the upholster but still keeping at least 50% of plastic wrap 10 years old.


Yes, I am very proud of my brand new water tank. :28:  My only regret is that it sits so far back on my lot that my neighbors cannot fully appreciate it. But at least they can see the plastic if they look carefully.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by ltnt    Quote:    
> 					Originally Posted by terp80  I am assuming no water is going to get into that area under the house.    
> Why wouldn't your pump be used during the day?  Nobody home I presume?    No one showers at Terps home!


See above *#1771*. CNX, you are a bad man. Keep us posted on the "fit for a king" furniture and updated photos.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Actually you can paint to your hearts delight, but steel conducts heat and a reflective paint is very little help.


Ltnt, I know it won't cure the problem, but I think it would help some - just like a white car is cooler than a black car.




> The intention to cover the pump and plumbing was for "ascetics," right?


No, the thing was actually supposed to be just a table, but there must have been some misunderstanding despite no language barrier. I wasn't aware that she had ordered a table to use when she does laundry outside. But I did think the pump and pipes didn't look nice and neat, so I was not upset when I saw what they had come up with. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Try putting some vents in the sides and perhaps a couple access openings using hinged doors?  External heat will be upwards of 30-35 degrees C perhaps more sometimes.  Inside the pump box the temperature will be at least 10 degrees higher than outside.


I'll try to get some more holes in there for sure. Thanks for the info and suggestions.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

We went to Kamtien Market yesterday to buy some plants, flowers, and grass. The same crew who spread several truckloads of _din dam_ (more like _din_ clay and dirt) was hired to do landscaping today. Planting _Malaysia_ grass, because none of our land gets sun all day, at least not until around the summer solstice. Some parts are shady nearly all day, especially once the rainy season hits and the trees start filling out with new green leaves. Here are two Before & After pics of the left side looking toward the back wall.

----------


## terp80

Here is another shot of the left side looking back toward the rear. I had them run the roller over the dirt *before* the grass was put down and, of course, afterwards. The yard seems pretty flat now after I had them level some areas that were potential rainy season problems. For example, "The Point" was a bit lower, and there is nowhere for water to go once it gets into that area. So now I think it will be OK.  :Fingersx:  We still need a dozen or so more paving stones.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The right side was where most of the flowers went. My wife likes roses a lot, so I bought about 10 plants. I know they need more sun, but we'll give it a go anyway. There are some others, including Chaba[?]. There is also an area in the right front corner where she is going to plant flower seeds - just kind of an experiment really. But guess who's going to have to do most, if not all, of the gardening upkeep? Yep, you guessed it. And a green thumb I [still] ain't. You'll also notice that we have to install grass on that side, so another trip to the market is in order.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## palexxxx

Looking good.

Chaba is hibiscus.

----------


## terp80

Oh, I almost forgot. I asked about installing Bougainvillea and was universally told at the market that they would need more sun than they could get in that fence area. I'm going to keep a closer look during the day to see just how much sun they can get there. :Dunno:

----------


## terp80

> Looking good. 
> Chaba is hibiscus.


Thanks palexxxx! Hibiscus sounds better than Chaba . . . which sounds like _yaa baa_.  :Nono:

----------


## terp80

Went back to Khamtien Market to get the rest of the grass for the back and the right side. The wife and one of her friends installed it. But we didn't use a roller today (used the "walk all over it method") :Worried: , so I hope it takes root OK.  :Fingersx:

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
Looking completed now.. Amazing how a bit of grass and a few plants really finishes up a house. Nice Job.

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> Looking completed now.. Amazing how a bit of grass and a few plants really finishes up a house. Nice Job.


Yeah, JP, it does make a huge difference. It's really very pleasant outside now, with the deck with fish pond fountain and waterfall, and *a real lawn*.  :bananaman:

----------


## terp80

We went down to Lamphun and brought back the little teak spirit house. We decided to put in The Point despite it not facing exactly the "proper" direction. I told the wife it was the perfect place, and the spirits would be happiest there. I sure hope they are.  :Fingersx:   :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^Termites and ants will love it Terp. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neverna

It's a very nice little teak spirit house. I'm sure the spirits will like it. Certainly they will prefer it to being homeless.  :Smile:

----------


## thaimeme

> It's a very nice little teak spirit house. I'm sure the spirits will like it. Certainly they will prefer it to being homeless.


Even more to have 3 or 4.
Never can be too safe.

----------


## terp80

> ^Termites and ants will love it Terp.


If the termites do eat it, I'll sic [sic] the spirits on the termites. :witchhunt:  Then I'll get another spirit house, as it was only 2,000 baht.  :Smile:  It is teak after all, so I should get 5 years out of it . . . maybe.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> It's a very nice little teak spirit house. I'm sure the spirits will like it. Certainly they will prefer it to being homeless.


Thanks, Neverna. It's all nice and shiny.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> Even more to have 3 or 4.
> Never can be too safe.


True I guess, thaimeme. We have a very large onenext door in the _suan dek_. So maybe that will help. :Fingersx:  We wied that one and made offerings when we moved in.  :Notworthy:

----------


## terp80

OK, so now I am getting ready to buy A/C for the master and guest bedrooms (24K & 9K BTU respectively). My friend who is an electrical (engineering) teacher a CM technical college says that if I buy Daikin, I don't really have to buy the inverter units. He said he ran some tests to see how much electricity they save, and it was not significant. He also said the turning on and off of the unit would not be very noisy, and would be even less so if I mount the compressors down on the ground and run the hoses directly up the wall, which gets only morning sun. He also said maintenance costs would be cheaper with this set up. The savings would be 11,000 baht if I buy the regular Daikin units instead of inverters. Any thoughts?  :Thinkerg:

----------


## cnx37

Terp, if you trust the judgement of this man (you obviously do), there is nothing to discuss -
just do it!

----------


## Stumpy

> OK, so now I am getting ready to buy A/C for the master and guest bedrooms (24K & 9K BTU respectively). My friend who is an electrical (engineering) teacher a CM technical college says that if I buy Daikin, I don't really have to buy the inverter units. He said he ran some tests to see how much electricity they save, and it was not significant. He also said the turning on and off of the unit would not be very noisy, and would be even less so if I mount the compressors down on the ground and run the hoses directly up the wall, which gets only morning sun. He also said maintenance costs would be cheaper with this set up. The savings would be 11,000 baht if I buy the regular Daikin units instead of inverters. Any thoughts?


My thoughts FWIIW. Setting the compressor unit on the ground and running the hoses up the wall is an excellent idea. I will being do that most certainly. In fact I am waiting to install AC units until I arrive for this very specific reason. I have seen(and heard) the right outside the window deals and they are noisy. Plus they get hot as hell. Mine will be on the ground hidden by some potted plants. Plus it makes it easier for service. 

As for Daikin units. I cannot comment specifically. I am going to use the whisper quiet Mitsubishi set ups. I am only adding 2. Master Bedroom and TV room. I am going to buy a portable unit for use in the guest room or dining area. They have some really nice ones. 

I look forward to read more thoughts from others being I am getting close

----------


## ltnt

Since I have only 1 air conditioner, and I have lots of walkway space on the second floor out of the weather and out of the way, I choose to place mine upstairs out of any and all weather considerations.  

In my place in Phuket (3 ea.) I also placed them on the second floor using a steel angle iron frame attached to lag bolts into the wall block.  they were pretty durable and stable, having no problems with their suitability out of doors or steel frames failures, none.

I'm not sure weather other than sun rays ultra violet effects the air con's at all.  All mine are were LG.  Excellent, easy to clean filters and operation is great when needed.

----------


## charleyboy

> I asked about installing Bougainvillea



Keep as far away as possible from those horrible things...

Like the grass, reminds me of the first hole at Royal Hua Hin GC.

----------


## terp80

> Keep as far away as possible from those horrible things... 
> Like the grass, reminds me of the first hole at Royal Hua Hin GC.


OK, charleyboy, but you didn't say WHY. Why did Bougainvillea make you have a bad 1st hole? :Confused:

----------


## terp80

Well, finally I have two guard terrapins (terps) for the deck. I feel much better/safer now.  :Smile: 

I also now have about 17 or 18 very small Koi in the pond. I would take photos, but they really are too small. Today I bought 5 for 80 baht each and 4 for 20 baht each. I paid too much for the 5. Live and learn. The ones I bought about ten days ago cost 10 baht each, and they have grown a bit and are now almost the size of the new 20 baht ones.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^Your pond is to small for 17 Koi as they grow.  Not good eating material. Suggest you go to Gold fish of varying species.

----------


## terp80

> Your pond is to small for 17 Koi as they grow.  Not good eating material. Suggest you go to Gold fish of varying species.


ltnt, I know you are correct. I'll probably have to sell some or give some away when they get bigger. The wife wanted some a bit larger than the 9 tiny ones I bought first. I don't mind waiting, but she of little patience does. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

BTW, if anyone wants free guppies, I'm your man.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^They grow very fast in those confines terp80.  You'll be very surprised.  I loved my Koi.  Lovely creatures and you find you get to know them as personalities.  I knew a man who raised Koi and built Koi ponds for a living in California.  He was German as a matter of fact.  He told me that when you introduced a new Koi to the pond one of the prior residents would take it upon themselves to take the new member along for a introductory swim to meet all the other Koi in the pond.

I've not personally witnessed this, but it sounds like Koi.  My wife would cry if one of them died or was damaged in a fight or something.  It really hurt to have to dump them due to their size, maintenance and my lack of time to care and feed properly.  We found a lake nearby and dropped them in.  I'm sure some Thai fisherman got a huge surprise one day.

----------


## terp80

> They grow very fast in those confines terp80.  You'll be very surprised.  I loved my Koi.  Lovely creatures and you find you get to know them as personalities.  I knew a man who raised Koi and built Koi ponds for a living in California.  He was German as a matter of fact.  He told me that when you introduced a new Koi to the pond one of the prior residents would take it upon themselves to take the new member along for a introductory swim to meet all the other Koi in the pond. 
> I've not personally witnessed this, but it sounds like Koi.  My wife would cry if one of them died or was damaged in a fight or something.  It really hurt to have to dump them due to their size, maintenance and my lack of time to care and feed properly.  We found a lake nearby and dropped them in.  I'm sure some Thai fisherman got a huge surprise one day.


Yeah ltnt, I can see some evidence of "personality" amongst some of them already. I know I will not want to part with any, but if they all, or even most, survive, I simply will have to. They'll eat me out of house and home. Plus, keeping the pond clean/sanitary will be a lot of work. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

OK, here's an electrical question:

I have dimmer switches in my living room, dining room, and master bedroom, with LED "dimmable" bulbs, BUT they flicker some of the time - more so when they're not turned up all the way. What gives? :Confused:

----------


## nigelandjan

If he is around ask Troy ,, I think he is your man for electrics

----------


## palexxxx

^  or Baldrick or Terry57

----------


## ltnt

Sounds like a loose connection...

----------


## terp80

> Sounds like a loose connection...


 :Smile:  Doesn't sound like a loose connection to me ltnt, but then again I am no electrician, so maybe it is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maybe one of those above-mentioned will see this post and suggest something.  :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

Pull the cover off and take a look...be sure to close the breaker first. :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Didn't Buadhai do a flounce because of his Koi.?

----------


## terp80

> Pull the cover off and take a look...be sure to close the breaker first.


Pull the cover off what? There are four separate dimmer switches - three on the first floor (breaker) and one on the second (another breaker).

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
I have experienced similar issues that you are here in the states. I found it is either the pot in the dimmer controller or the bulb

Here are some trouble shooting recommendations

Take a known good dimmable LED unit from a different socket that seemingly works fine. Swap units and try. If it works it is likely the pot on the dimming controller and it is making poor contact at low voltage/ current conditions and flickers

If it works you may have a LED unit which does not perform well in low voltage/current operating conditions. 

LED lights are still an emerging technology and quality and functionality have not been fully refined. I expect to have a few in our place that do the same. I did however have my wife purchase better brand LED units hoping to reduce potential problems. However there are no guarantees. 

Hope this helps

----------


## ltnt

^^Same same Terp80, pull the covers off the dimmer switch box after closing both floor breakers...

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> I have experienced similar issues that you are here in the states. I found it is either the pot in the dimmer controller or the bulb 
> Here are some trouble shooting recommendations 
> Take a known good dimmable LED unit from a different socket that seemingly works fine. Swap units and try. If it works it is likely the pot on the dimming controller and it is making poor contact at low voltage/ current conditions and flickers 
> If it works you may have a LED unit which does not perform well in low voltage/current operating conditions.  
> LED lights are still an emerging technology and quality and functionality have not been fully refined. I expect to have a few in our place that do the same. I did however have my wife purchase better brand LED units hoping to reduce potential problems. However there are no guarantees.  
> Hope this helps





> ^^Same same Terp80, pull the covers off the dimmer switch box after closing both floor breakers...


Thanks guys. JP, I'm not sure I have a "good" bulb (they all seem to flicker), so I may not be able to trouble shoot it that way. I did buy the more expensive Phillips brand LEDs for that reason. I have never liked the looks of my tiny dimmer switches, but the electrical shops I have gone to only had the same or similar ones. Maybe I'll have to bring 4 new ones back from the States. I guess I can live with it for a few more months. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

^Unless they short out and burn up first?   When you go to the States, be sure to close all the breakers, close your water supply and leave food for the Koi...put out the cat as well. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> ^Unless they short out and burn up first?   When you go to the States, be sure to close all the breakers, close your water supply and leave food for the Koi...put out the cat as well.


Or . . . leave the Koi and put out the cat.  :Very Happy: 

The wifey will be here for most of the time I'm away. If there is a short, won't the Safe-T-Cut work? :Thinking:

----------


## ltnt

> If there is a short, won't the Safe-T-Cut work?


I don't know, who did your electrical work?  that flicker in your lighting is an indicator of quality of workmanship, no after install testing and replacement/repair?

----------


## terp80

> I don't know, who did your electrical work?  that flicker in your lighting is an indicator of quality of workmanship, no after install testing and replacement/repair?


Yeah ltnt, that's one reason, I won't call him back to try to fix the problem. I'll also consult my electrical engineer friend when I talk to him about installing A/C this week.

BTW, the smoke season is upon us here in CM big time (162, 181 readings at two CM monitoring stations today). Above 120 is unhealthy. :Scared:  Plus, no rain in sight and high temps for the next 10 days: 38-39C (101-103F).

----------


## ltnt

Smoke season late there? Been and gone here...I can almost smell again...

----------


## palexxxx

> Smoke season late there? Been and gone here...I can almost smell again...



No,  smoke season is just starting,  late Feb to April.

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm not sure I have a "good" bulb (they all seem to flicker),


Sorry Terp, was not aware all are flickering the same. If that is the case sounds like a dimmer controller and LED compatibility issue. Some LED units require higher voltage to function and the dimmer may lack the capability to control them when set at lower lighting. 

Do they all do it around the same setting? If so, Its likely the dimmer controllers. I would think if you saw the flickering and stood next too the controller you would hear it making odd sounds like a slight popping noise. This is not an uncommon problem. They have LED specific controllers here in the states now. 

I would just keep LED setting at full on controller until you get back with better new ones. LED units do not last long flickering and the pot in the controller will get hotter than hell being under load.

----------


## terp80

> I'm not sure I have a "good" bulb (they all seem to flicker),    Sorry Terp, was not aware all are flickering the same. If that is the case sounds like a dimmer controller and LED compatibility issue. Some LED units require higher voltage to function and the dimmer may lack the capability to control them when set at lower lighting.  
> Do they all do it around the same setting? If so, Its likely the dimmer controllers. I would think if you saw the flickering and stood next too the controller you would hear it making odd sounds like a slight popping noise. This is not an uncommon problem. They have LED specific controllers here in the states now.


Thanks JP. They all seem to act about the same. Sometimes they last for a long time with no flickering, then they'll start to flicker. When I change the setting, sometimes the flickering stops - for a while. Usually, when on full, they don't flicker. But once in a while they do. 

I'll take you advice and keep them on full.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

Are the dimmer switches you have light dimmers or fan speed rheostats?... They sell both here and the rheostats are cheap so your builder may have used them?... They really are not designed to be used to dim lights and will flicker...

Also I doubt a dimmer from the U.S. will work here given the voltage difference...

Go out to the new Home Supply showroom Thai Watsadu on the highway south to Lampang... They have a large selection of highest lighting

----------


## terp80

> Are the dimmer switches you have light dimmers or fan speed rheostats?... They sell both here and the rheostats are cheap so your builder may have used them?... They really are not designed to be used to dim lights and will flicker...


I have separate fan speed switches. These are small (button) dimmer control  (wired with #1 being the slowest speed!) switches. I didn't like them when we first bought them from a long-established electrical store in CM, but they only had that one kind. I have been to a couple other electrical stores and they only had the same ones. 




> Also I doubt a dimmer from the U.S. will work here given the voltage difference...


Oh yeah I forgot about that. 




> Go out to the new Home Supply showroom Thai Watsadu on the highway south to Lampang... They have a large selection of highest lighting


OK BKKK. I may head down that way tomorrow or the next day. Thanks mucho . . . er . . maak maak.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Also I doubt a dimmer from the U.S. will work here given the voltage difference...


Great point BKK although 220v stuff is not common, it is available as I looked at one point early on. I'd be more worried about the size and how it would fit in the wall. I know they are not the same size from pics I have viewed. Also FWIIW any lighting fixture from the states can be used in Thailand as long as the wire rating is 600V(Which is pretty much a standard nowadays). Its the bulbs you have to change out. My wife brought over 2 very nice Chandeliers in suitcases along with our outside lighting. No issues. Ceiling fans or a "No Can Do". windings are specific to 110v 60hz. 




> Are the dimmer switches you have light dimmers or fan speed rheostats?


Man I forgot about that. I have seen both but never gave it a 2nd thought but I guess maybe in TL you have too. 

You have some home work assignments Terp.  :Smile: . Let us know what you come up with.

----------


## terp80

> You have some home work assignments Terp. . Let us know what you come up with.


I took a drive down to Thai Watsadu and checked their dimmers. They carry two brands: Bticino and Panasonic. Each brand had two types of dimmers. Three were 40-300 watt, and one Panasonic was 500 watt. The dimmers in my house are the Bticino M9350S. From what I can tell, the problem may be an inability of the dimmers to handle *LED* dimmable lights. None of the 4 boxes (types) said anything in English about being compatible (or not) with dimmable LED lights. Apparently there is a list of dimmers that are LED compatible, but I haven't found it. It may be difficult and expensive to find 220 volt LED compatible dimmers either here in LOS or back in the U.S. I will keep researching. :Dunno:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> You have some home work assignments Terp. . Let us know what you come up with.
> 
> 
> I took a drive down to Thai Watsadu and checked their dimmers. They carry two brands: Bticino and Panasonic. Each brand had two types of dimmers. Three were 40-300 watt, and one Panasonic was 500 watt. The dimmers in my house are the Bticino M9350S. From what I can tell, the problem may be an inability of the dimmers to handle *LED* dimmable lights. None of the 4 boxes (types) said anything in English about being compatible (or not) with dimmable LED lights. Apparently there is a list of dimmers that are LED compatible, but I haven't found it. It may be difficult and expensive to find 220 volt LED compatible dimmers either here in LOS or back in the U.S. I will keep researching.


Yeah, I suspect this is the issue. Its an emerging technology and this has been a problem in the states for some time so I can only imagine the problem being worse there. LED lights are becoming a lot more user friendly but some still have a complicated circuit to run the diodes on the end of the assembly versus the old tungsten filament bulb where you just easily vary current through it to get a brighter or softer light and you can run it down to virtually a slight orangish glow. LED's are digital.

If you chose something from the states I would be cautious. However a lot of "pots" are 110V/220V compatible you just need to check. Also check how it mounts to wall. It may not fit the opening at your place. Here they are set up to screw into wood as you know, there is cement and the assembly is held differently. 

Lot forward to more of your findings...... :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> If you chose something from the states I would be cautious. However a lot of "pots" are 110V/220V compatible you just need to check. Also check how it mounts to wall. It may not fit the opening at your place. Here they are set up to screw into wood as you know, there is cement and the assembly is held differently.  
> Look forward to more of your findings......


Yeah, JP, they seem a lot smaller than the one I have in my US townhouse. I put that in 14 years ago and no problems - but then again, *it's not LED*. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Finally some more furniture: an office set for the wife. She is starting a business here in CM now that the house is livable. She will commute between CM and BKK. Thank god the fares are cheap, especially if you book a bit ahead. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But I digress. Furniture is from Index Living Mall and was on sale for . . . um, about 19,000 THB. Also included was a 120 cm shelf, which we are not going to use in there now. Free delivery and set up. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Very nice terp80, white on white on white color scheme works well... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dental practice perchance?

----------


## terp80

> Very nice terp80, white on white on white color scheme works well... 
> Dental practice perchance?


Haha. Yeah ltnt, it looks a little sterile doesn't it. Have to install easy listening music and some nice waiting chairs.  :Very Happy:   But it's what she likes and it's not too expensive, so there it is.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Hope she doesn't wear white? :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> it looks a little sterile doesn't it. Have to install easy listening music and some nice waiting chairs.


Do not forget the fruit plate and the little buddha at the counter for the patients :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Hope she doesn't wear white?


If she wore a white nurse's uniform, she get in trouble now for sure with the Nurses' Association of Thailand.  :Laugh:  Nursing association files complaint against bar - The Nation

----------


## terp80

> Do not forget the fruit plate and the little buddha at the counter for the patients


The fruit plate is going in the spirit house tomorrow. She bought all kinds of things for a little ceremony. Says all her Doi Tau relatives will think I'm wonderful when they come up for the housewarming. :bananaman:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Do not forget the fruit plate and the little buddha at the counter for the patients
> 
> 
> The fruit plate is going in the spirit house tomorrow. She bought all kinds of things for a little ceremony. Says all her Doi Tau relatives will think I'm wonderful when they come up for the housewarming.


OH Boy....wait til Waspy sees you did the banana thing..HAHA

----------


## terp80

> OH Boy....wait til Waspy sees you did the banana thing..HAHA


Yeah, but he's been low profilin' lately, so maybe I'll get away with it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Hope she doesn't wear white?
> 
> 
> If she wore a white nurse's uniform, she get in trouble now for sure with the Nurses' Association of Thailand.  Nursing association files complaint against bar - The Nation


My wife was a nurse manager at Chaoprya Hospital in BKK. She never wore a white uniform persay but had the white over coat. Only some of the nurses wore the dress with 1960's hat. Funny though, nurse uniform or not they all wore fuzzy bunny house slippers around the place. Always cracked me up.

BTW, place looking set up and ready to relax. Nice job.

----------


## BKKKevin

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Very nice terp80, white on white on white color scheme works well... 
> Dental practice perchance?
> 
> 
> Haha. Yeah ltnt, it looks a little sterile doesn't it. Have to install easy listening music and some nice waiting chairs.   But it's what she likes and it's not too expensive, so there it is.


Count yourself lucky... Most guys here sleep in a pink or baby blue bedrooms...

----------


## terp80

> Count yourself lucky... Most guys here sleep in a pink or baby blue bedrooms...


 :rofl:  I hear ya.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by BKKKevin
> 
> Count yourself lucky... Most guys here sleep in a pink or baby blue bedrooms...
> 
> 
>  I hear ya.


I know, isn't that funny? I have seen that. I am very thankful my wife does not like those colors.



BTW, Any word on the dimmer Terp?

----------


## terp80

> I know, isn't that funny? I have seen that. I am very thankful my wife does not like those colors.   
> BTW, Any word on the dimmer Terp?


Not really JP. The apparent consensus is that the dimmers available here are not truly compatible with LEDs. So I'll just have to live with the flickering from time to time. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

You guys been peaking into my bedroom again?  Pink tile, pink paint and pink sheets and pillow cases...lovely...not hospital white. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> You guys been peaking into my bedroom again?  Pink tile, pink paint and pink sheets and pillow cases...lovely...not hospital white.


Lovely indeed. Keeps you in touch with your feminine side . . . keeps your _yin_ and _yang_ in balance.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

It does have those qualities terp80...very comforting environment in which to doze off in....the Thai visitors love to look in the window at the room...awestruck as it were by the sheer beauty they behold...Bed, whats a bed? :rofl:

----------


## misskit

I thought the wife's office looked nice, Terp. The only bad think about it is that big black chair standing out like a sore thumb. Couldn't she find a nice blue to go with the scheme or a floral? Or did YOU choose the chair!

----------


## Stumpy

> It does have those qualities terp80...very comforting environment in which to doze off in....the Thai visitors love to look in the window at the room...awestruck as it were by the sheer beauty they behold...Bed, whats a bed?


Sounds like what a couple would say at a metro bar in the tenderloin district.  HAHAHA

----------


## ltnt

More North Beach style in my experience...B&B's...

----------


## terp80

> I thought the wife's office looked nice, Terp. The only bad think about it is that big black chair standing out like a sore thumb. Couldn't she find a nice blue to go with the scheme or a floral? Or did YOU choose the chair!


 :Very Happy:  I agree re the color misskit, but black was all they had, except for a *cheap looking* blue one. She's not complaining though, so I'll leave well enough alone.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> It does have those qualities terp80...very comforting environment in which to doze off in....the Thai visitors love to look in the window at the room...awestruck as it were by the sheer beauty they behold...Bed, whats a bed?


Looking in your windows?  :Scared:  One of the advantages of having a *two*-story house. :Very Happy:  But now that I think about it, Thais can make ladders out of sticks and twigs just lying around. So I'll go clean up the yard. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

Now that the yard has been cleaned up, here are some photos of the yard showing some more flowers and a few new small trees. The new hedge should look good after a couple years.  :Fingersx:

----------


## Stumpy

Time to relax now Terp, stress level should be way down.

Nice Job.

----------


## terp80

As you can see from the last photo, and better from the below photos, that the spirit house  :Saevilw:  has been duly sanctified with some pretty flowers and some nice little people and animals. I've been given the OK from people in the know that it will be acceptable for me to put a small terrapin ("terp") in there too. I think a turtle/terrapin signifies "long life" - which in my particular case may not be all *that* long. But one can always hope.  :Smile:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Time to relax now Terp, stress level should be way down. 
> Nice Job.


Almost JP. The grass/lawn is taking a lot of effort now, because we have to rake leaves from the various trees which are shedding at different times and then water *everything* so much. I hate to see my water bill next month. :Scared:  Some of the grass (Malaysia grass) has died and we've had to replace it in places - and probably will have to redo a few more spots. I wanted to wait until the rainy season before planting, but she-of-little-patience wanted to have it all done and growing before our house warming party after Songkran. Also there are things like A/C (2 units), the door bell, guest bedroom furniture, console tables for the Buddha central hall, shelves in the living room, master bedroom furniture, etc. to be dealt with. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

*But yes*, we're most definitely getting there! I do enjoy the fish pond now: watching the little Koi and trying to get them to not be so afraid of me. The guppies and flashy finned whatever fish are fun to watch as they feverishly play football [soccer] with the Koi food pellets (since those little fish can't swallow the pellets).  :Very Happy:

----------


## palexxxx

> 



What are the plants that you've used for the hedge?

----------


## Stumpy

> The guppies and flashy finned whatever fish are fun to watch


Yeah I loved watching them in the 3 lotus flower pots we have. In fact sometimes the lil bastards would swim so fast they would launch out of the pot onto the ground. I had to keep the water level lower to stop them from doing that. Couple of times a few committed suicide. I guess even fish have Darwin candidates.... :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> What are the plants that you've used for the hedge?


You know palexxxx, I don't actually know *what* they are called. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It looks like a boxwood of some type. Not the English boxwood that I like the scent of though. I'll try to find out and let you know. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Yeah I loved watching them in the 3 lotus flower pots we have. In fact sometimes the lil bastards would swim so fast they would launch out of the pot onto the ground. I had to keep the water level lower to stop them from doing that. Couple of times a few committed suicide. I guess even fish have Darwin candidates....


Haha. Darwin awards are posthumous after all.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

Actually looks civilized now Terp80...like the looks of your place.  If you look at my house the second floor is the only "living space," and we have 2 x 1 meter wide windows on the front and back of the Master Bedroom.  Same for all the rooms except the L.R. which includes windows as well two separate sliding glass doors.
This gives us that "Open look."  1st floor is wide open.

Not much sense worrying about intruders, as if one wants in they're going to get in no matter what you do.  Just a degree of how much damage they do while breaking in...I have nothing that can't be replaced and nothing I really can't part with so basically that's not a worry on my part.  The wife however has a different idea regarding intruders...

----------


## terp80

> Actually looks civilized now Terp80...like the looks of your place.  If you look at my house the second floor is the only "living space," and we have 2 x 1 meter wide windows on the front and back of the Master Bedroom.  Same for all the rooms except the L.R. which includes windows as well two separate sliding glass doors. This gives us that "Open look."  1st floor is wide open.


Looks great ltnr, and I'll bet you have a decent view from there too.  :Smile: 




> Not much sense worrying about intruders, as if one wants in they're going to get in no matter what you do. Just a degree of how much damage they do while breaking in...I have nothing that can't be replaced and nothing I really can't part with so basically that's not a worry on my part. The wife however has a different idea regarding intruders...


Good strategy re possessions. And that's why your wife has a Smith & Wesson.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

I bought a vase to use as the water fountain and now Khun Thep installed it this evening. Here is a shot taken just after it was installed. It is quieter than the old blue pipe, so the wife will be happy. The second pic is the waterfall at the opposite end. I think it looks pretty cool with the pool lights on. I noticed in the photo what appears to be a light to the right at the base of the fountain at the deck. But the strange thing is there IS *NO* light there. :Yikes:  _Pee_?  :Scared:

----------


## Stumpy

Top quality Terp. Time for a cocktail.... :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Nice idea Terp.  Will you be running the pumps 24/7?

----------


## terp80

> Top quality Terp. Time for a cocktail....


Thanks a lot JP. Yeah, getting close.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Nice idea Terp.  Will you be running the pumps 24/7?


Yep, ltnt, except when the drains get clogged with leaves, which happens every day now. I think just one more big tree to shed its leaves and then relatively smooth sailing.  :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

> except when the drains get clogged with leaves


Can burn up the pump...but nevertheless I was thinking more along the lines of your electric bill in cnx?

----------


## terp80

> Can burn up the pump...but nevertheless I was thinking more along the lines of your electric bill in cnx?


I can hardly wait to see it. :Aargh4:  It's never been run full time for a billing cycle. :Ugh2:

----------


## terp80

Here are two daylight pics of the new fountain. I bought it for 9,000 baht at a ceramics place on the road leading from 108 to Baan Thawai Handicraft Center. The vase is slightly more blue and green than what appears in the photos.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBILL

Terp like your pool and the vase, well done. Are you going to increase the level of the pond? Seems low to me.

----------


## terp80

> Terp like your pool and the vase, well done. Are you going to increase the level of the pond? Seems low to me.


Yeah BKKBILL. Originally, I wanted the sides to be close to the level of the deck, but my architect convinced me that wouldn't be a safe idea. Now I'm not so sure I didn't cave on my idea too soon. And then, when they were in the process of building it, I complained that the sides appeared to be higher than I had agreed to, he said it would look different/better when it was all completed and the deck was laid. But . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I also wanted the water level higher, but apparently there is a problem with the pump and filter system layout that prevents the level from being any higher. So yeah, all in all, I'm not 100% pleased with how the fishpond turned out, but I've gotten used to it now, *only* because I can't change it at this point.  :Ugh2: 

And I did read later that this height difference between the wall and the water level makes it impossible for neighborhood cats to get at my fish. Small consolation I'm afraid. :Tired:

----------


## Stumpy

> all in all, I'm not 100% pleased with how the fishpond turned out, but I've gotten used to it now, only because I can't changed it at this point.


See....now you are getting the hang of it.  :Smile:  Life is easier, BP is lower. Eventually you will get to a point where you will laugh about it.

----------


## terp80

> See....now you are getting the hang of it.  Life is easier, BP is lower. Eventually you will get to a point where you will laugh about it.


You're mostly right JP, but I don't think I will laugh about it . . . ever.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> See....now you are getting the hang of it.  Life is easier, BP is lower. Eventually you will get to a point where you will laugh about it.
> 
> 
> You're mostly right JP, but I don't think I will laugh about it . . . ever.


Well I only laugh when I am not paying for it. :rofl:  Like I said if folks want to do it the hardest way and over and over its up to them(to a point)

----------


## ltnt

Put some floating plants in there for your Koi to feed on...looks nice as well terp80.

I like the looks of everything dealing with the fish ponds.  Elegant simple and accessible.  Koi don't require an ocean to swim in.  Good pump system, filters and aerators and all's well.  Don't over feed.

Wife and I would sit for long periods watching the Koi.  Many pleasant days spent in their company.  Miss the boys and girls.

----------


## terp80

> I like the looks of everything dealing with the fish ponds.  Elegant simple and accessible.  Koi don't require an ocean to swim in.  Good pump system, filters and aerators and all's well.  Don't over feed.


Thanks ltnt. What happens if I give them too much fish food? And how do I know if I am giving them too much? Now they eat it all in about 10-15 minutes.  :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> You know palexxxx, I don't actually know what they are called. It looks like a boxwood of some type. Not the English boxwood that I like the scent of though. I'll try to find out and let you know.


OK. The Thai name is *ชาฮกเกี้ยน*. Google Translate converted it to "Fujian tea," Also may be called Fukien Tea  or Carmona Retusa.   :Smile: 

Here is one that was made bonsai - interesting.  :Smile: 

Fukien Tea (Carmona retusa) - a photo on Flickriver.

----------


## ltnt

Overfeeding kills them.  As well much of it ends up in your filters and as muck on the bottom of your ponds.  They also are subject to water born disease.  I had some big Angel tail Gold Fish in the pond with them.  As time passed there seemed to be some agitation with the co-mingling of the fish.  As the Koi were the largest and most abundant in the pond we would find the Angel tailed Gold fish floating tits up with big pieces torn out.  No other explanation.  Guppies were simply another food source as well.  We also had some sucker fish in the pond to eat the alga and waste.  They grew almost as large as the Koi, but didn't compete with the Koi so never lost any.  You might get a couple if you haven't already.  Handy guys.

----------


## terp80

> Overfeeding kills them.  As well much of it ends up in your filters and as muck on the bottom of your ponds.  They also are subject to water born disease.


How do you know exactly how much to feed them? :Confused:  I feed them twice a day. I start out feeding them very small pellets, and they gobble them up about 80% and then let the guppies eat the rest. They wait for me to feed them slightly larger pellets and feed on them for another 5-10 minutes, until they are completely gone.  ::chitown:: 




> I had some big Angel tail Gold Fish in the pond with them.  As time passed there seemed to be some agitation with the co-mingling of the fish.  As the Koi were the largest and most abundant in the pond we would find the Angel tailed Gold fish floating tits up with big pieces torn out.  No other explanation.  Guppies were simply another food source as well.


Why did the Koi start to eat the other fish? :Shocked:  I do have a bunch of guppies and some flashy tailed whatever fish - the aggressive little bastards that harass the guppies for some unknown reason. :Suspect:  



> We also had some sucker fish in the pond to eat the alga and waste.  They grew almost as large as the Koi, but didn't compete with the Koi so never lost any.  You might get a couple if you haven't already.  Handy guys.


I bought twelve small algae eaters yesterday. I haven't seen them since I put them in. But I haven't looked very hard for them. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

Feed them once a day...depends on how many you have and size...you said 17?  small...half a cup of mixed would do.

I think the Koi don't like competition for the same area.  My Koi grew into this trend.  As they attained weight and size they grew more aggressive for their space.  The gold fish grew as well but not nearly at the rate of the Koi.

The harassed guppies will soon become lunch.

The algae eaters are far more than you need.  They grow as well.  Always remember that your fish will normally grow to the size of the tank they're in.  I would think that two algae eaters per tank would be more than enough.  You have a limited food source, remember?  12 huh!  :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> Feed them once a day...depends on how many you have and size...you said 17?  small...half a cup of mixed would do.


 OK. Lady at the Koi shop said twice a day, but in smaller amounts each time.  :Smile: 



> The harassed guppies will soon become lunch.


Maybe I'll give some away before they're eaten. :swimfish: 



> The algae eaters are far more than you need.  They grow as well.  Always remember that your fish will normally grow to the size of the tank they're in.  I would think that two algae eaters per tank would be more than enough.  You have a limited food source, remember?  12 huh!


Uh oh! :Boggled:  Thanks ltnt. Sounds like I may have to give a bunch of these away too - after they get bigger and I can find them. :Very Happy:   I know a couple people who have too much algae in their little ponds. :Biggthumpup:

----------


## BKKBILL

> Thanks ltnt. What happens if I give them too much fish food? And how do I know if I am giving them too much? Now they eat it all in about 10-15 minutes.


You are feeding at the proper rate. If you stay with this there should be no problem feeding twice a day as long as they consume it in 10-15 minutes.

The best algae eaters are called plecostomus don't know the Thai name, Great at cleaning the pond but they do get large.

----------


## terp80

> And how do I know if I am giving them too much? Now they eat it all in about 10-15 minutes..





> You are feeding at the proper rate. If you stay with this there should be no problem feeding twice a day as long as they consume it in 10-15 minutes. 
> The best algae eaters are called plecostomus don't know the Thai name, Great at cleaning the pond but they do get large.


Thanks for that input BKKB. I'll keep an eye on their eating time to make sure it stays about right. 

So, about how many of my (now 12) _plecostomus_ should I end up with? I might as well not wait until they get too big. It looks like they can grow to *30 cm* or so. My fishpond is about 8 cubic meters, and you've seen the photos.  :Smile:

----------


## palexxxx

^  don't worry about that terp,  I have 10 of the suckers in a much smaller pond than yours.  No problem

----------


## terp80

> ^  don't worry about that terp,  I have 10 of the suckers in a much smaller pond than yours.  No problem


Great, thanks palexxxx. Did you see my response above (#1880) on the hedge plants?

----------


## palexxxx

^  yes thanks.

----------


## terp80

Well, at least I don't have to worry about having to give any Koi away. This morning, I was looking out the window as I was brushing my teeth, I did not see any Koi swimming around down in the fishpond like I normally do. I didn't think too much about it at the time. Later, when I went out to feed them their "breakfast," the smaller ones didn't come right up to me like they usually do. In fact, no Koi in sight. This was very unusual. Never happened before. So I looked all around the fishpond and didn't see any Koi. I thought maybe they were hiding under the bridge/walkway for some strange reason, so I took a broom handle and poked it around underneath it. This would have scattered them like crazy, but nothing. It finally hit me: *all the Koi are gone without a trace!*  :Shock:  Nothing else seems to be missing. Some tools are still there as is my bicycle. Stuff that would be easy to take. What is weird is that the Koi are just small fry, and my *total* investment was only 570 baht! So why would anyone risk getting caught for that?! We have security at the gate and a "moat" and fence surrounding the _moo baan_. I was home the entire time :Sleeping:  and there is a motion detector light for the deck. Unfortunately, no CCTV cameras yet, although the house has been pre-wired. I am totally puzzled, at least as to any reasonable explanation. Animals could not have gotten all 18. Dogs wouldn't and cats couldn't. Plus, the large area under the bridge/walkway is a great place for them to hide. Aside from the supernatural (_pee_! :Saevilw: ), I am completely at a loss.  :Confused:

----------


## BKKKevin

^^^ You have been placing red Fanta at the Spirit House regularly? right?

----------


## palexxxx

^^  Maybe a bird got to them.  A stork or some such fish eating bird.

----------


## BKKBILL

I with palexxxx on this one no person is going to spend the time catching small Koi.
Think it is probably chinese stork. They will clean out a pond fast.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^  Maybe a bird got to them.  A stork or some such fish eating bird.


My thoughts exactly. Lots of fish eaters around. Frogs love them as do small snakes. I would lean at a bird or birds. They are easy pickings when small and trapped with little to no cover.

----------


## terp80

> ^^^ You have been placing red Fanta at the Spirit House regularly? right?


Haha. Maybe that's the problem BKKK. 



> ^^  Maybe a bird got to them.  A stork or some such fish eating bird.


Yep, palexxxx, that's what our _moo baan_ headman thought.



> with palexxxx on this one no person is going to spend the time catching small Koi.
> Think it is probably chinese stork. They will clean out a pond fast.


 See above. Yeah, BKKB, the head guy said there were storks/egrets around. I did see one fly low near the house yesterday.



> My thoughts exactly. Lots of fish eaters around. Frogs love them as do small snakes. I would lean at a bird or birds. They are easy pickings when small and trapped with little to no cover.


See above. JP, my pond has that big bridge/walkway to hide under, so I thought birds, or other animals, could not get to all  of them. 

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *  * * * * * * * * *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  *  * * * * * * * * * * *  * 

Well, you'll never guess what happened. Well, you might. Anyway, even after the security man came by and we all looked again for the fish this evening = NO fish. But about a half hour later, out of the blue, I see some of them swim by! :Shocked:  Aha! So I walked over to where I normally feed them and they came around to me just like they normally do! I gave them food, but it was almost dark, so I could not tell whether they are all there or not. I am relieved for sure, but . . . still puzzled why they completely "disappeared" for the whole day. My only theory at this point is that maybe last night they were spooked by something - maybe storks/egrets? or perhaps pee! :Saevil:   Thanks guys for your input/suggestions. We'll see what happens tomorrow. :Fingersx:

----------


## BKKKevin

My bet is on a kritter (nuu) that lives in the klong behind your house wall...

----------


## terp80

> My bet is on a kritter (nuu) that lives in the klong behind your house wall...


BKKKevin, if you mean _nguu_ (snake), I would be surprised at how it got out of the _khlong_ and up over the back wall and then up and into the fishpond. I do know it's possible. If you mean _nuu_ (mouse/rat), then I would be even more surprised.  :Smile: 

My bet now is on some type of bird. I did notice that a handsome black and white bird couple has a net in a hole in one of the big trees at the hedge line. They do fly over the pond quite a bit going to and from the nest. Once in a while one will alight on the edge of the pond for about 15 seconds or so - not taking any particular notice of the water in it. So . . . ?

UPDATE: Again this morning, the Koi were still nowhere in sight before I actually went to feed them. It took a few minutes before any even appeared. It's interesting that the ones I bought first, as very little fish, are the ones that come to me first - before the bigger ones. And today they did not go right for the food as they usually do. They hung around on the bottom for a long time, then one of the larger ones made the first move. Shortly afterwards, the others started to come up to grab a pellet and shoot back down to the bottom. This much delayed and tentative behavior is very different than a few days ago. Also, I did *not* see two fish that I can specifically identify. Both are beautiful yellow fish with shiny scales. One a small one and one a bigger one. The bigger one was very recognizable because of its color and speed. But I also know that it was one of the more skittish ones, so it's  possible that it is still in hiding. I'll keep my eyes open for them. I did count 14 at one time, but it is difficult to count them, because no matter how much I tell them, they will not stay still long enough.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BKKBILL

Here is my guess they hang around my ponds. By feeding your fish it makes it easy for these guys to pick them off. A friend of mine put a couple of plastic storks around his Koi pond. It seems to be working.

----------


## terp80

> Here is my guess they hang around my ponds. By feeding your fish it makes it easy for these guys to pick them off. A friend of mine put a couple of plastic storks around his Koi pond. It seems to be working.


Thanks BKKBILL. You've seen pics of the fishpond. How would they do it? :Confused:  It's about 50 cm deep, and the height of the sides above the water is maybe 40 cm (I'd have to measure). Oh wait. The water fountain pedestal does sit *on* the water. . . . but the Koi rarely, if ever, swim close to it.  :Ponder: 

Any photos of your friend's plastic storks? Size? Maybe I should get pink flamingos - Baltimore, Maryland is famous for pink flamingos.  :Very Happy:  

UPDATE: I didn't see the two shiny yellow Koi again this evening.  :Sad:

----------


## BKKBILL

Here you go terp.

----------


## terp80

> Here you go terp.


Haha. :Very Happy:  Great BKKB! Didn't that thing scare the Koi - or did they get used to it after a while? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

Perhaps they're afraid of the splashing water from the fountain?  They cannot get into the filter system any possibilities since they're so small?

----------


## terp80

> Perhaps they're afraid of the splashing water from the fountain?  They cannot get into the filter system any possibilities since they're so small?


No, they like the fountain splash. They retreat to that spot sometimes. And they are too big for the drains. I didn't see the missing ones this morning either.  :Sad:

----------


## ltnt

Hummm...gardener?

----------


## terp80

> Hummm...gardener?


Haha. :Very Happy:  Nope. Two very nice, old guys who work in the _moo baan_ and do odd jobs for others. I plan to use them, especially when I go away sometimes.  :Smile: 

I'm still going with some kind of bird.

----------


## terp80

> Here is my guess they hang around my ponds. By feeding your fish it makes it easy for these guys to pick them off. A friend of mine put a couple of plastic storks around his Koi pond. It seems to be working.




Well, you are right, BKKBILL. I walked out on the deck this evening to feed the fish and saw a bird similar to this one take off from the fishpond wall just to the right of the bridge. :Eek:   I thought it had longer legs than the bird in the photo, but I could be wrong. It flew into the tree at the back, then before I could get turned around again, it was gone. For some reason, the fish were not spooked this time though, as they came out at their now-normal (slow) rate to feed. And they acted normally during feeding. Maybe they didn't see it before I walked out.   :Cool:  

Looks like I'll have to do some research, despite your suggestion about the plastic stork. :Smile:  I guess I would think a cat would scare the bird away, rather than another bird. Seems like that would be sort of like how duck hunters put out decoys to attract migrating ducks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Some interesting ideas in this article. I'm not sure how well decoys work, as I already have my fearless terrapins guarding the pond - I only hope my Terps are more effective in the NCAA tournament than they are here on my deck. 

And, BKKBILL, some other articles also suggested fake herons, because herons are solitary hunters. So now I just have to find a place to buy one here in CM. I may have to get a dog, but right now, I don't have a front gate yet, so no way to keep it in the yard.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

How to Keep Blue Herons Away From a Koi Pond | Home Guides | SF Gate

----------


## Deris

I've seen floating and cast alligator decoys too. You may be able to get something like that at a pond or home supply place, perhaps?

----------


## terp80

> I've seen floating and cast alligator decoys too. You may be able to get something like that at a pond or home supply place, perhaps?


Thanks Deris. I'm starting to look beginning today.  :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

^Snake?

----------


## terp80

> ^Snake?


Yeah, snakes might be good too. I went to KamThien (sp?) Market yesterday, but couldn't find any decoys that were life-like. I had trouble getting them to appreciate the concept of a life-like decoy - not a plastic decorative animal. They poo-poo'd the idea of a bird, but I don't think they know that egrets are solitary hunters. I also checked out netting. I did find some clear/white netting that didn't look too bad, but I need to research how to attach it so that I can remove it and reinstall it easily. It would also be useful next year when all the leaves fall off the big trees. :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Attach the netting to a wood frame.  No matter what the toy snake looks like the birds will shy away...as well bats.

----------


## palexxxx

Place a rubber snake on the plinth that the fountain is on,  or put a large rock in the pool with a snake on that.

----------


## Stumpy

Stop with the Koi fish venture Terp, get some Piranha! Far better entertainment value anyway. :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> Attach the netting to a wood frame.


The problem I have is that whatever I come up with has to look aesthetically pleasing. That's half of why I built the fishpond. So I need to give this project a bit of thought before I embark on it. :Thinkerg:  



> No matter what the toy snake looks like the birds will shy away...as well bats.


Ltnt, that's even better, because I don't know where I'll get a realistic one yet. Any suggestions here in CM? :Dunno:

----------


## terp80

> Place a rubber snake on the plinth that the fountain is on,  or put a large rock in the pool with a snake on that.


Sounds like a good idea palexxxx. :Smile:  I also like the snake idea because the fish won't be able to see it, and a snake they can't see, certainly can't spook them. :Bigok:

----------


## Deris

Well you can always get a pet dwarf caiman, you might not have many koi left but the bird problem, neighborhood cats and various other small animals wouldn't be an issue anymore.   :Smile:  

I know Thailand does not have a Thai Amazon but you might be able to get something online too. Thai e-bay?

----------


## terp80

> Stop with the Koi fish venture Terp, get some Piranha! Far better entertainment value anyway.


 :rofl: Thanks JP. I'll file this idea away for when I get totally frustrated. :Aargh4:

----------


## ltnt

> Any suggestions here in CM?


Night market sells them.  As well I believe I saw them outside at the wood and umbrella markets.  Nice visit anyway.

A wood or aluminum frame, similar to a picture frame would do nicely.  Stretch the webbing across it and it should do well.  As the Koi increase in size birds will not be any problem.  At 1lb or bigger they are to big for them to handle.  They will grow in no time terp, then you can remove the protective net.

We got a lot of "Cane Toads," in our pond.  We used to take them out and then take them to the big park in Phuket, Sapen Hin for release into the swamp there.  Wife and I agreed not to kill them.

----------


## terp80

> Night market sells them.  As well I believe I saw them outside at the wood and umbrella markets.  Nice visit anyway.


Thanks ltnt. I'll check it out.



> A wood or aluminum frame, similar to a picture frame would do nicely.  Stretch the webbing across it and it should do well.  As the Koi increase in size birds will not be any problem.  At 1lb or bigger they are to big for them to handle.  They will grow in no time terp, then you can remove the protective net.


Thanks. that's very good to hear.  :Smile: 



> We got a lot of "Cane Toads," in our pond.  We used to take them out and then take them to the big park in Phuket, Sapen Hin for release into the swamp there.  Wife and I agreed not to kill them.


That's excellent. Buddha and I are proud of you.  :Very Happy:  I did see a big toad in the yard the other day, but not since then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Well you can always get a pet dwarf caiman, you might not have many koi left but the bird problem, neighborhood cats and various other small animals wouldn't be an issue anymore.    
> I know Thailand does not have a Thai Amazon but you might be able to get something online too. Thai e-bay?


 :rofl:  Er . . . thanks Deris, but I think I stick with the decoys.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

Finally got furniture for the guest bedroom. It is all white , which the wife prefers. On sale at SB Furniture for about 34,000 baht. The only thing we need in there now is a bedside table and lamp. There were cheaper bedroom sets around, but they just looked cheap, so we went with this set. :Smile:  The mattress is a good Sealy Posturepedic, which was on sale for, I think, 26,000 baht. It's interesting that now the all-white furniture makes this wall color almost too bland. I think it may have been better with the stronger color we had before - although we both thought it too strong at the time.

----------


## ltnt

^Ummmmm, white on white...how original.  Colored bed spread will do wonders...or a Nigerian G/F? :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

Nigerian g/f - a better choice.

----------


## ltnt

^Nice decision...white silk sheets...ummmmm!  Welcome back cnx37?  Am I being premature on your release?

----------


## terp80

> ^Ummmmm, white on white...how original.  Colored bed spread will do wonders...or a Nigerian G/F?


It's a little darker in real life, although it is pastel. It's not bad, and if I really want to, I can always repaint it. :Smile: 

Ethiopian g/f alright?

----------


## Stumpy

> 


Terp,
You need to get you away from the Living Index store buddy. No need for lamp tables with that set up. Just hang an IV rack and EKG monitor system next to the bed and a crash cart outside the door... :rofl:  Just poking some fun at ya.

Glad the missus likes it.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> ^Ummmmm, white on white...how original.  Colored bed spread will do wonders...or a Nigerian G/F?
> 
> 
> It's a little darker in real life, although it is pastel. It's not bad, and if I really want to, I can always repaint it.
> 
> Ethiopian g/f alright?


She appears to be one of the well fed Ethiopians, clearly she hasn't missed too many meals. She also has a very good plastic surgeon based on her facial rework. She must be American Ethiopian... :smiley laughing:

----------


## cnx37

She Accompanied Me Into Bed Last Night For A Gymnastic Session - Occupational Hazard.

----------


## ltnt

Terp80,  please go down to the hardware store today and buy some interior latex paint in a color that isn't neutral...try it you'll like it....

You are a product of a very sick mind cnx37. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> You need to get you away from the Living Index store buddy. No need for lamp tables with that set up. Just hang an IV rack and EKG monitor system next to the bed and a crash cart outside the door... Just poking some fun at ya. 
> Glad the missus likes it.


The office and the guest bedroom were hers to deal with - more or less.  :Very Happy:  And I think we can spruce them up a little with accessories or repaint a wall or two . . . or four. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I learned an interior design lesson here. If the furniture will be light and a lot, then the walls can be darker/richer than you think at first. And vice versa.  :Shrug:

----------


## terp80

> She appears to be one of the well fed Ethiopians, clearly she hasn't missed too many meals. She also has a very good plastic surgeon based on her facial rework. She must be American Ethiopian...


You'd be surprised JP. There are many Ethiopians in the Washington DC area, and they are a good looking ethnicity, as ethnicities go. The model pictured is obviously very good looking, but her features are not that unusual - *without* plastic surgery.  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

> Terp80,  please go down to the hardware store today and buy some interior latex paint in a color that isn't neutral...try it you'll like it....
> 
> You are a product of a very sick mind cnx37.


Thank you for the compliment, Itnt.

You are welcome.

----------


## ltnt

> Thank you for the compliment, Itnt.


Anytime cnx37...you deserve it!

----------


## Stumpy

> You'd be surprised JP.


HAHA..very little surprises me anymore Terp....Heck, she could be a man :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> HAHA..very little surprises me anymore Terp....Heck, she could be a man


Haha.  :Very Happy:   Judging from the photo, now that *would* have been some plastic surgery. :Yup:

----------


## cnx37

Itnt

A sarcastic response is not forthcoming.

A little help (from my friend), please.

----------


## terp80

> Itnt 
> A sarcastic response is not forthcoming. 
> A little help (from my friend), please.


 :rofl:  It's not easy being on parole is it?  :Smile:

----------


## cnx37

> Originally Posted by cnx37
> 
> Itnt 
> A sarcastic response is not forthcoming. 
> A little help (from my friend), please.
> 
> 
>  It's not easy being on parole is it?


Terp - no fun at all.

What is there to gain from this primitive tool?

----------


## ltnt

> What is there to gain from this primitive tool?


What tool would that be cnx37?  Hint, its not used for digging clams.  As for the organic version of Ethiopian womanhood...she lacks that "Wild Hungry," look however would do nicely on a bed of lettuce...sans dressing oil.

----------


## cnx37

Furked if I know.

What is your opinion, Itnt?

----------


## ltnt

^Give it a good scrubbing and turn it over during basting....ironic color changes during this process.

----------


## terp80

Here are morning and afternoon temperatures at the house using my indoor/outdoor thermometer. As you can see, the house warms up and cools down much slower than the outside temperature. Now that the smoke season is here, I cannot open the windows at night to cool the house down, so the inside stays between about 24 and 28 (+/- 1). Of course the outside varies much more - between about 21 and 38 or so. The fan in the living room keeps me OK even at 28. I think upstairs is about 1 degree warmer, but luckily I'm not up there in the daytime. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It is a tad warm up there at night, but with the fan, it's not bad. Air conditioners are being installed in the master bedroom and the guest bedroom. I'm holding off on the living room A/C and will see how it goes this year without it. :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

Where did you get those thermometers?  I've been looking for years.  25 here at 06:30, smoky and no signs of rain.

----------


## terp80

> Where did you get those thermometers?  I've been looking for years.  25 here at 06:30, smoky and no signs of rain.


I brought it from the US this last time I went back. It's a neat toy. :Smile:

----------


## juehoe

> ^Ummmmm, white on white...how original.  Colored bed spread will do wonders...or a Nigerian G/F?


I like the white-on-white scheme. It makes the room look bigger and also attracts less mosquitos.

----------


## runker

Sorry the Terps lost yesterday, well maybe the women's team will come through.

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> Where did you get those thermometers? I've been looking for years. 25 here at 06:30, smoky and no signs of rain.
> 
> 
> I brought it from the US this last time I went back. It's a neat toy.


These toys (and many other Chinese gadgets) you can buy at ICON shop (I bought the same one there few years ago) - next to the Computer Plaza in Chiang Mai, after turn right from Uni Hospital along the channel.

----------


## terp80

> Sorry the Terps lost yesterday, well maybe the women's team will come through.


Thanks runker. They didn't play too badly - *except* for the 23 turnovers that WV forced. Give credit to WV's pressing defense. The Terps were hurt again by their lack of a strong, big man. And Trimble going down with a probable concussion really hurt near the end. Oh well, they had a good season. And there's always next year.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

> These toys (and many other Chinese gadgets) you can buy at ICON shop (I bought the same one there few years ago) - next to the Computer Plaza in Chiang Mai, after turn right from Uni Hospital along the channel.


You know, klondyke, maybe I bought it there last year. I really don't remember now. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> These toys (and many other Chinese gadgets) you can buy at ICON shop (I bought the same one there few years ago) - next to the Computer Plaza in Chiang Mai, after turn right from Uni Hospital along the channel.


Thanks Klondyke...next time I'm down that way I'll definitely check it out.  Nothing like it up here in Chiang Rai area that I know of.

----------


## terp80

The A/C units were installed in the master bedroom and the guest bedroom. They are both Daikin and 24,000 and 9,000 BTU respectively. The master bedroom is an "inverter" model. As you can see, it is much smaller than older models, and it is very quiet. In fact, the compressor could have been put on the balcony, but the wife thought it would be too noisy; it isn't. I didn't want it on the outside of the balcony on the front of the house, but the big tree actually hides it very well, so you don't really notice it.  :Smile:  The white cement moldings were a real problem for the installers, and were added costs to me. Future Tip: Plan for outside positions of the A/C compressors before the build - at the design stage.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BKKKevin

^^^ Nice ceiling fans!... Do they also have lights?... Where did you buy them? Cost?

----------


## terp80

> ^^^ Nice ceiling fans!... Do they also have lights?... Where did you buy them? Cost?


Thanks BKKKevin. They are fans only, no lights. I didn't want them to be a design feature - just a part of the ceilings. Machuda Lighting Company on the Super Highway, Chiang Mai. I don't recall the price, but probably not cheap. They are three speed and quiet. I like their minimalist look.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Nice ceiling fans!... Do they also have lights?... Where did you buy them? Cost?





> Machuda Lighting Company on the Super Highway, Chiang Mai.


BKK, Let me know if you don't find what you are looking from Terps reference. We ordered 7 and they came out of Bangkok and were very nice and did not break the bank. Ours all have remotes and lighting that dims.

----------


## Stumpy

Terp, AC looks nice. I am on the fence about how to position ours in the room. Across the bed, foot end or at the head of the bed. Albeit I will likely not use it much with the ceiling fan.

If you can show us the compressor install location. I am going round and round on this and what I plan on doing. It really has to be calculated or there is a good chance you will be spending money to move it.  Remember while the compressor might be quiet they generate a ton of heat and that is proportional to how hard you are driving it to a lower temp. I have lived in a few condos in BKK and Pink Lao where they hung them from the ceiling areas on balconies and the heat seems to cycle back in making the balcony a pointless add on. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Terp, AC looks nice. I am on the fence about how to position ours in the room. Across the bed, foot end or at the head of the bed. Albeit I will likely not use it much with the ceiling fan.


As you can see, the A/C units are in two different positions: the guest bedroom at the head of the bed and the master bedroom at the side. I cannot now, for the life of me, remember why this was done! :Dunno:  But I do know we discussed it. I plan on using the fan in conjunction with the A/C. So far, we have had it at 27 and the fan on low speed. That's been plenty cool.  :Smile:  I sure won't need it tonight after this cool rain.  :Smile: 




> If you can show us the compressor install location. I am going round and round on this and what I plan on doing. It really has to be calculated or there is a good chance you will be spending money to move it.  Remember while the compressor might be quiet they generate a ton of heat and that is proportional to how hard you are driving it to a lower temp. I have lived in a few condos in BKK and Pink Lao where they hung them from the ceiling areas on balconies and the heat seems to cycle back in making the balcony a pointless add on.


I'll have to take some photos to show you. My wife ended up controlling the locations, with me *not knowing* her change in the guest bedroom compressor location. She moved that compressor to the *office wall*! I said, what if you want A/C in the office later, and she said they will put that compressor on the guest bedroom wall and just switch the hoses to match the "new" configuration. :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> I'll have to take some photos to show you. My wife ended up controlling the locations, with me not knowing her change in the guest bedroom compressor location. She moved that compressor to the office wall! I said, what if you want A/C in the office later, and she said they will put that compressor on the guest bedroom wall and just switch the hoses to match the "new" configuration.


At your convenience. Just curious. I have told my "lil buttercup"  :rofl:  that I want to see all sign offs on the AC and Compressor install locations(although I think she is far more focused about some things than I am). Again I am not that picky as you know but there are some installs that need to be well thought out versus letting Home Pro or Power Buy techs just install them. I have seen some real poor installs where with a bit of thought could have been quite acceptable. 

Fortunately on my build all 3 rooms are on the corners so setting up the AC head can be done at the head of the bed which I prefer. In the past I did not have the AC swing but blow at the ceiling fan which sends it downward to the bed area. Very efficient and can actually get too cold.

----------


## terp80

This guy was at the fishpond this morning. They sit near the turtles so that the fish cannot see them until they come out from under the bridge. Smart little devils.  :Saeek:  


This is the netting I had put down a few days ago. He was on the other side of the bridge by the other terrapin today, so I covered a small area there to give the fish a chance to see the birds as the fish come out from under the bridge.  :Poke:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Originally Posted by BKKKevin
> 
> Nice ceiling fans!... Do they also have lights?... Where did you buy them? Cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes JPPR do share where you got your fans... Terp's are great (I agree with the nice minimalist look)... But would like a light incorporated into it also ;-)

----------


## terp80

OK JP, here are some shots of the A/C compressor placement. As you can see the compressor on the front of the house is on the left side of the balcony. I didn't really want it there, but I was talked out of having it on the right side of the house because of the concern about noise at night. After hearing this thing after installation, there was not much to worry about - it is very quiet. The only good thing is that, as most people approach the house, the compressor is not very visible. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

The guest bedroom compressor is outside of the office. Again, not my idea, but the same reasoning - quiet at night. As weird as this setup is, it doesn't really bother me, because noone sees the back of the house except the neighbors, and I don't think they look out the backs of their houses anyway. :rolleyes4:

----------


## BKKKevin

What are those black wires coming out of the back corner of the house?....

Also for your fish theives... You might add some water lilies from Kamtiem... You can keep them in the plastic pots they come in they won't make a mess and will give the fish more cover... You can stack bricks up to get them to the right water height.   

Also you could get a less visible net... At Warawat Market there is a whole isle of shops that sell those big throw fishing nets... One of those cut to shape could cover the pond... Ask your builder for a couple more of those deck planks (half the width)... You can lay them at the edge of the pond wall like floor edge molding and staple the net to the underside... Let the net cover concrete pond and dangle over the back... The nets have lead weights sewn into the edge and when dangling over the back should keep the net taught...

----------


## Stumpy

Terp,
Thanks for taking the time. Looks good. Mostly some more points of reference for me. Some things installed are what they are. On your point about having slots put into the molding accents at time of build for the AC wiring and compressor copper, I doubt that would be possible being it is to difficult to determine where they might go. I had considered it early on but let it go. I will however likely notch it if I run into that rather than running the plastic over it. Do you plan on paint matching it or leaving it as it is? IIRC that plastic they use is paintable.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Stumpy

> Yes JPPR do share where you got your fans... Terp's are great (I agree with the nice minimalist look)... But would like a light incorporated into it also ;-)


BKK, I will dig it up. and post here. On edit, here is one link. http://www.winfavourfan.com/thai/products.asp 

My wife ordered from an online place

----------


## runker

I think you nailed your compressor locations, looks like they are well shaded from any direct sun hitting them and that should help with performance.

----------


## terp80

> What are those black wires coming out of the back corner of the house?.... 
> Also for your fish theives... You might add some water lilies from Kamtiem... You can keep them in the plastic pots they come in they won't make a mess and will give the fish more cover... You can stack bricks up to get them to the right water height.    
> Also you could get a less visible net... At Warawat Market there is a whole isle of shops that sell those big throw fishing nets... One of those cut to shape could cover the pond... Ask your builder for a couple more of those deck planks (half the width)... You can lay them at the edge of the pond wall like floor edge molding and staple the net to the underside... Let the net cover concrete pond and dangle over the back... The nets have lead weights sewn into the edge and when dangling over the back should keep the net taught...


Thanks very much for these good ideas, BKKKevin. I'm being lazy right now about the fishpond, but I'll keep them in my memory bank. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Terp,
> Thanks for taking the time. Looks good. Mostly some more points of reference for me. Some things installed are what they are. On your point about having slots put into the molding accents at time of build for the AC wiring and compressor copper, I doubt that would be possible being it is to difficult to determine where they might go. I had considered it early on but let it go. I will however likely notch it if I run into that rather than running the plastic over it. Do you plan on paint matching it or leaving it as it is? IIRC that plastic they use is paintable. 
> Thanks for sharing.


I had the A/C man paint part of the front plastic white to match the molding. It was difficult to paint because of the plastic, but it did look a bit better. At this point, I won't paint it, but may change my mind later. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> I think you nailed your compressor locations, looks like they are well shaded from any direct sun hitting them and that should help with performance.


Thanks runker. Yeah, they shouldn't get any sun where they are. Although I'll have to take a closer look in June on that back wall.

----------


## terp80

> What are those black wires coming out of the back corner of the house?....


They are wires for the CCTV. Here is a close up of the one on the left side front on/above the deck. I didn't realize that the hole was messed up and not repaired before the house was painted. I'll have my a/b have someone fix that later.

----------


## terp80

Finally got a TV and when True tried to hook it up, they found that the feed that was prewired did not work. They ran a new wire on the floor from the pantry/wire closet to the TV so that it works. On Tuesday, the electrician will have to run a new line, as there is no way to draw a new one through the existing conduit. That means they will have to tear up the ceiling. :Nervous:   I have been assured that once they are finished with replastering and painting, no one will know the difference. :Fingersx:

----------


## BKKKevin

^^^ Isnt there a crawl space under the house?... Seems less damage to go thru the floor over tho pantry and then back up... Also did True put a ugly coil of cable on the outside of your house?

----------


## terp80

> Isnt there a crawl space under the house?... Seems less damage to go thru the floor over tho pantry and then back up...


Good point BKKK. I'll ask them tomorrow.




> Also did True put a ugly coil of cable on the outside of your house?


No, they ran it from the satellite dish on the Thai kitchen roof (under that roof) and up the side of the house and through the soffit (hole) into the attic. I just hope they didn't make a mess of the soffit screen when they did that. Keep them critters out. :Bigeyes:

----------


## runker

The nice thing about frame construction is being able to snake wire through the hollow walls without much trouble.

----------


## terp80

> The nice thing about frame construction is being able to snake wire through the hollow walls without much trouble.


Ain't that the truth. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

Excuse me for my ignorance terp88, but why can't they pull out the existing cable wire and re-pull in the existing conduit?

----------


## Deris

I was thinking the same thing, tie a strong cord to one end of the bad line then pull it out drawing the cord though the conduit. Then pull the new line through via the cord. Unless the angles are to sharp and or the wire is to stiff.

----------


## terp80

> Excuse me for my ignorance terp88, but why can't they pull out the existing cable wire and re-pull in the existing conduit?





> I was thinking the same thing, tie a strong cord to one end of the bad line then pull it out drawing the cord though the conduit. Then pull the new line through via the cord. Unless the angles are to sharp and or the wire is to stiff.


The original line was in a conduit with one or two others and wouldn't budge. So they ran another conduit up to the space between the ceiling and the structure and then managed to get it down the wall to the bottom somehow. They had to cut a few "holes" in the ceiling, which will be repaired later. The yellow conduit is the new one.

----------


## Deris

Ahh, perhaps a lesson to be passed on, make sure they use larger conduit as the lines come together toward the junction box, to leave room for future work. Oh well, it wouldn't be a true Thai home with out a few modifications here and there.

----------


## terp80

> Ahh, perhaps a lesson to be passed on, make sure they use larger conduit as the lines come together toward the junction box, to leave room for future work. Oh well, it wouldn't be a true Thai home with out a few modifications here and there.


Haha. True. And as you know, unless you force the issue, they won't use any different conduit. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

No need to force the issue, just make sure they don't "Overfill the conduit."   :France: Should have been stopped before it happened, but then nobodies 100%...too bad on that terp88.

----------


## terp80

> No need to force the issue, just make sure they don't "Overfill the conduit."  Should have been stopped before it happened, but then nobodies 100%...too bad on that terp88.


Ltnt, actually that was something that never even crossed my mind. Ah well. Today, they repaired the ceiling, but still have to paint it again. Looks good so far though.  :Fingersx:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> No need to force the issue, just make sure they don't "Overfill the conduit."  Should have been stopped before it happened, but then nobodies 100%...too bad on that terp88.
> 
> 
> Ltnt, actually that was something that never even crossed my mind. Ah well. Today, they repaired the ceiling, but still have to paint it again. Looks good so far though.



Is that a PC monitor or the TV Terp..... :Wink:  Mount an 80 incher on that wall and add a surround sound. ..... :rofl: 

Nice office desk area.

----------


## terp80

> Is that a PC monitor or the TV Terp..... Mount an 80 incher on that wall and add a surround sound. ..... 
> Nice office desk area.


Haha. JP, it's both a TV *and* Monitor (Smart TV).  :Very Happy:   I do plan to get a 55" Smart TV late this year and move this 40" one up to the master bedroom. I'd get a bigger one, but they seem to get exponentially more expensive above 55". I will buy a home theater system later also.  :Smile: 

Thanks for the compliment JP. The area is still a work in progress. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Is that a PC monitor or the TV Terp..... Mount an 80 incher on that wall and add a surround sound. ..... 
> Nice office desk area.
> 
> 
> Haha. JP, it's both a TV *and* Monitor (Smart TV).   I do plan to get a 55" Smart TV late this year and move this 40" one up to the master bedroom. I'd get a bigger one, but they seem to get exponentially more expensive above 55". I will buy a home theater system later also. 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment JP. The area is still a work in progress.


Now we are talking Terp. The bigger the better. I do not watch much TV but when I do I want to sit back and watch it and not squint. I DL all my own content in TL and set up "Movie night" with my wife and we relax on the couch. 

Yes I noticed the TV's beyond 55" get expensive very fast. Triple the cost of here and more. 

How are your fishy's doing? Give up and buy Piranhas yet?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## terp80

> Now we are talking Terp. The bigger the better. I do not watch much TV but when I do I want to sit back and watch it and not squint. I DL all my own content in TL and set up "Movie night" with my wife and we relax on the couch.  
> Yes I noticed the TV's beyond 55" get expensive very fast. Triple the cost of here and more.  
> How are your fishy's doing? Give up and buy Piranhas y et?


I'm not a big TV watcher either. I do like sports and a movie here and there. I get the ASN HD channel which gives me the NCAA tournament, so right now I'm a happy camper.  :Smile: 

The remaining fish are fine. I'll tell them you asked. I think I have about 12 (give or take) left. And I haven't seen the egrets in a week or so - since I put up the second netting section.  :Fingersx:

----------


## ltnt

terp88, nice repair and the office set up is quite nice.  I like the book shelves above the work space.

I wonder how many of your other conduits are fully packed?

----------


## terp80

> terp88, nice repair and the office set up is quite nice.  I like the book shelves above the work space.


Thanks ltnt. The  space between the two shelves needs to be painted to match the wall. If that can't be done because of the difference in the white wood (spray painted) and the wall (render- brush/roller painted), then I'll wallpaper it. Not what the plan was, but you know how that goes.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> I wonder how many of your other conduits are fully packed?


Probably all of them.  :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> The space between the two shelves needs to be painted to match the wall.


Actually I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it.  I thought it was a nice contrast.  :Smile:

----------


## runker

I like the color between the shelves too, looks like what someone planned it and not a mistake.

----------


## Deris

I thought is was planned that way, breaks up the wall and will bring out whatever is placed on the shelves. I like it.

----------


## terp80

> Actually I didn't even notice it until you mentioned it.  I thought it was a nice contrast.





> I like the color between the shelves too, looks like what someone planned it and not a mistake.





> I thought is was planned that way, breaks up the wall and will bring out whatever is placed on the shelves. I like it.


Damn, you guys are not making my life easier. Now I'm second guessing myself. :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> Damn, you guys are not making my life easier. Now I'm second guessing myself.


Photoshop it and test the color contrast with the wall all one color and the two boards white?  Just two white lines against that dull background!  Leave it! :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

It's all looking very good Terps. Very liveable

----------


## terp80

> Photoshop it and test the color contrast with the wall all one color and the two boards white?  Just two white lines against that dull background!  Leave it!


Thanks ltnt! I know I didn't do this right, but I've never used Photoshop before. This photo 
is too color-muted, but at least you get a little better sense of what I am going for here. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  When finished, there will be books, photos, and ceramics (only) on the two shelves. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> It's all looking very good Terps. Very liveable


Thanks a lot FO. Yep, little by little more livable. :Smile:  

And I ordered a La-Z-Boy recliner yesterday. I gave it a good "comfort test" for about 20 minutes in the store (on sale at Bangkok Furniture on Rt. 121). It will be delivered while I'm in the States. I'm really looking forward to relaxing in it as soon as I get back. Aaaah yeah. :Cool:

----------


## ltnt

^Wife will break it in for you no doubt?

^^Looks O.K. to me as well, but not as brilliant a stand out flash bookshelf as the white was...not mine so whatever flips your boat terp88...

I bought two Japanese style floor lamps today to compensate for the overhead chandelier that's way to bright as the led lights just went dim and out...not knowing how to fix I chose the Japanese alternative lighting...you see terp88, I fold in a nano second when it comes to sorting stuff out electrical... :France:

----------


## terp80

> Wife will break it in for you no doubt?


Haha. I'm sure. :Very Happy:  



> Looks O.K. to me as well, but not as brilliant a stand out flash bookshelf as the white was...not mine so whatever flips your boat terp88...


Thanks ltnt. We'll see how this all pans out. 



> I bought two Japanese style floor lamps today to compensate for the overhead chandelier that's way to bright as the led lights just went dim and out...not knowing how to fix I chose the Japanese alternative lighting...you see terp88, I fold in a nano second when it comes to sorting stuff out electrical...


Haha. I'm with you there. And now one of the 8 little lights in the dining room chandelier thingie has gone out, and I can't for the life of me see how to change it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> And now one of the 8 little lights in the dining room chandelier thingie has gone out, and I can't for the life of me see how to change it.


I think you have to do it from the opposite side.  Meaning you need to remove the entire fixture to access the underside...Great design.  Another reason for the surrender monkey. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> And now one of the 8 little lights in the dining room chandelier thingie has gone out, and I can't for the life of me see how to change it.





> I think you have to do it from the opposite side.  Meaning you need to remove the entire fixture to access the underside...Great design.  Another reason for the surrender monkey.


Ltnt, I've thought about what you said, and I can't for the life of me understand what you mean.  :Very Happy:   :Confused: 

Surrender monkey =  ::butters::   ??

----------


## terp80

I think I'll have to revisit the store where I bought it. I don't have any product manual/directions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> I've thought about what you said, and I can't for the life of me understand what you mean.


In my chandler, aka light fixture, there are several different levels of light settings all by use of a remote.  The lowest setting was the LED, small blue lights inset in the glass mirror panel, then different sets of bulbs set into sockets on the same mirror panel.  The bulbs simply screw in and out as is normal, the LED's require access fro the underside of the fixture to replace.  Hence one must remove the ceiling hold down of the light fixture to locate and replace the LED bulbs/lights.

One day when I really feel numb I'll approach this task.  Hope this helps otherwise I'll post a photo on my site for your gratification... :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> I think I'll have to revisit the store where I bought it. I don't have any product manual/directions.


I also made this attempt...duh?  An eleven mile stare was the result... :rofl: 
Yes, life is good in LOS...

----------


## terp80

> I also made this attempt...duh?  An eleven mile stare was the result...
> Yes, life is good in LOS...


Haha. Yes indeed!  :rofl:

----------


## terp80

Finally have a mirror in the Master Bath. I had been playing with the idea of two framed mirrors, but nothing I looked at seemed right. So I ordered a single, long mirror. Unfortunately, they accidentally chipped a small piece in one corner. I felt bad for the guys, but it was noticeable. I did OK them to cut off a 3 cm vertical edge and remount it a few days later. Towel rack placement is a bit of a problem, but overall I think it looks pretty good. The Cotto designer wants to come by to photograph the completed bathroom and use the photos for promotional purposes. :Smile:

----------


## Deris

Nice. I'm guessing the "hers" sink is the right side by the plug  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Nice. I'm guessing the "hers" sink is the right side by the plug


Nope, that's for my little Wahl goatee trimmer.  :Very Happy:  Plus, I wanted the sink closest to the door so I can get in and out easily, AND she can't start putting all sorts of female beauty bottles, cans, boxes, containers, and whatnot there.  :240:  That spot is just for show - maybe some little flowers in that vase. :Flowers1:

----------


## Stumpy

Terp, Bery nice "comport" ruum as the filipinos call them. Posh. Looks like a Bathroom at the Venetian Hotel in Vegas. Its funny, I am quite certain I will be using the downstairs laundry room shitter 99% of the time at my place. Its has a urinal and I can just hose it down when it is time to clean it.

----------


## ltnt

Looking at the mirror's reflection of the shower and shitter, my one and only comment is, do you have any room for spreading out when doing the dump or are you strapped in with shoulder harness and tackle?  I hate taking a dump in a closet terp88...phobia I have.

Other than that minor personal problem, the bathe looks lovely and should go well with the rest of the neutral standards you maintain.  JPPR is correct its a Las Vegas weekend special.  a lot more class than anything I could imagine or be allowed to use.  Where's your space?  Razors, foam, comb, mustach trimmers, nose hair trimmers, toe nail trimmers, rubber assortments and mouth wash and enama drawers...hand mirror, electric shaver, toilet tissue storage, scale for frequently finding out that you're gaining weight not loosing...where's all the pictures on those empty walls...lighting belongs in the stairwell not the bath mirror...florals never do.

I like the shower, self contained, she can't get out when you attack....

----------


## terp80

> Terp, Bery nice "comport" ruum as the filipinos call them. Posh. Looks like a Bathroom at the Venetian Hotel in Vegas. Its funny, I am quite certain I will be using the downstairs laundry room shitter 99% of the time at my place. Its has a urinal and I can just hose it down when it is time to clean it.


Thanks very much JP. I made it nice more for her, but now I really do like it too. Nicest bathroom *I* ever had; that's for sure. :Yup:

----------


## terp80

> Looking at the mirror's reflection of the shower and shitter, my one and only comment is, do you have any room for spreading out when doing the dump or are you strapped in with shoulder harness and tackle?  I hate taking a dump in a closet terp88...phobia I have.


Strangely enough, I am now a little claustrophobic as well. But this toilet is not bad that way because of the "window" in the wall separating it from the bathtub. Also, if no one is around I just leave the door open. No problem at all. :Smile:   [Photo to follow.]




> Other than that minor personal problem, the bathe looks lovely and should go well with the rest of the neutral standards you maintain.  JPPR is correct its a Las Vegas weekend special.  a lot more class than anything I could imagine or be allowed to use.  Where's your space?  Razors, foam, comb, mustach trimmers, nose hair trimmers, toe nail trimmers, rubber assortments and mouth wash and enama drawers...hand mirror, electric shaver, toilet tissue storage, scale for frequently finding out that you're gaining weight not loosing...where's all the pictures on those empty walls...lighting belongs in the stairwell not the bath mirror...florals never do.


Thanks for your compliment too ltnt. My stuff is kept in a nice little plastic basket (HomePro) under my sink. When I need something, I just pull the basket out, and take out what I need, When I'm all finished, I put my stuff back where it belongs and back under my sink it goes. She will do the same with her stuff. That way the bathroom is always relatively clutter-free. And now that I've gotten into this habit, it's very neat and easy; no trouble at all.  :Smile:   [Photo to follow.]

Toilet tissue is stowed under the sinks along with cleaning things.  Hmmm, I don't have a scale now, but that will probably go in the armoire half of the bedroom. As for lighting, I like it. :Smile:  Especially when I put flowers in the vase and turn that little light on.  :bananaman: 




> I like the shower, self contained, she can't get out when you attack....


Ack! I can hear that Psycho scene in my head now . . .  :Yikes:

----------


## terp80

OK ltnt, here is a shot of the little basket with all my stuff. I know exactly where everything is since she has no reason to mess with it. So in that respect too it's even better than having my things on top of the counter. The door is left open a bit to show where I put the basket. It's one of those "push-open" doors.  :Cool: 



Here is shot taken from the vantage point of sitting on the throne. [Not a reference under 112.] And the other pic looks the opposite way, so you can see there is no real problem with claustrophobia. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Terp, Bery nice "comport" ruum as the filipinos call them. Posh. Looks like a Bathroom at the Venetian Hotel in Vegas. Its funny, I am quite certain I will be using the downstairs laundry room shitter 99% of the time at my place. Its has a urinal and I can just hose it down when it is time to clean it.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much JP. I made it nice more for her, but now I really do like it too. Nicest bathroom *I* ever had; that's for sure.


Yep, I get it Terp. Funny how our wives are so different. Initially we had a bathroom designed similar to yours with bath tub for 2, all glass shower doors, double sinks, etc. Then she saw the price. After that she absolutely wanted simple basic spacious bathrooms with no frills. She said over and over why spend a ton for a room you are only in 5 minutes a day. She really wanted a large MB and lots of teak and windows(So did I).

All good. Enjoy your quiet time with the paper. :Smile: 

Btw, my comment about it looking like a Bathroom at the Venetian Hotel in Vegas is a compliment. Their suite bathrooms are really something else. Better than most peoples entire homes.

----------


## terp80

> Yep, I get it Terp. Funny how our wives are so different. Initially we had a bathroom designed similar to yours with bath tub for 2, all glass shower doors, double sinks, etc. Then she saw the price. After that she absolutely wanted simple basic spacious bathrooms with no frills. She said over and over why spend a ton for a room you are only in 5 minutes a day. She really wanted a large MB and lots of teak and windows(So did I).


Yeah, I think my wife liked the master bath in my Maryland townhouse. It had double sinks and a soaking tub. She loved that soaking tub. And now that bathroom is not as nice as this new one.  :Smile: 

If you and your wife are in there for only 5 minutes a day, you guys are the fastest showerers, shavers, sh*#ter people I know!  :Biglaugh:  

But you know, this bathroom is very nice just to walk into, what with the big windows onto the little park and the nice tile everywhere. And thanks, I really do appreciate your comment about the Venetian. I was in there once, but never stayed there (too rich for my blood :147: ). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stumpy

> If you and your wife are in there for only 5 minutes a day, you guys are the fastest showerers, shavers, sh*#ter people I know!


Yeah serious. we are very fast. Wife has her "Beauty" table/ bench and mirror outside the bathroom(She doesn't like standing in the bathroom). I clean up quick. brush teeth and clean body in shower, done. Keep my hair short, shave with electric as I walk around. Seldom use the sink. In fact I do not even need a mirror quite frankly, they just fog up and get dirty. :rofl: . This is probably a product of all the backpacking/hiking/camping as a kid into my adult life plus growing up on a small farm where we had a small hot water heater so had to make them quick or the hot water was gone. Cold showers suck. 

As for the other part..  :Wink: . Its in and out. I am not the sit for 30 minutes and read the paper and drink coffee type. I got things to do.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Yeah serious. we are very fast. Wife has her "Beauty" table/ bench and mirror outside the bathroom(She doesn't like standing in the bathroom). I clean up quick. brush teeth and clean body in shower, done. Keep my hair short, shave with electric as I walk around. Seldom use the sink. In fact I do not even need a mirror quite frankly, they just fog up and get dirty.. This is probably a product of all the backpacking/hiking/camping as a kid into my adult life plus growing up on a small farm where we had a small hot water heater so had to make them quick or the hot water was gone. Cold showers suck.  
> As for the other part.. . Its in and out. I am not the sit for 30 minutes and read the paper and drink coffee type. I got things to do.


 :rofl:  Good for you JP! 

The wife told me she does not want a dressing table, which I had envisioned in the armoire section of the bedroom. She likes to spend time in the bathroom in the morning. As for me, I don't read the paper and drink coffee in there either. I have my laptop downstairs. But I'm definitely *not* in any hurry either; I'm *retired*. _Sabai, sabai_.  :bananaman:

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm retired. Sabai, sabai.


That's it....retired. Not there yet. Coming soon, although I am a type "A" so sitting still is for any length of time is not possible for me.





> The wife told me she does not want a dressing table, which I had envisioned in the armoire section of the bedroom.


Again Funny, our buttercups :smiley laughing: are 180 opposite. She has her table and a huge mirror. She has virtually no make up, never wears it. Never paints her nails.  She is a big moisturizing lotion type and she has those all set out along with her scented powders. She has a few small plants that grow flowers on the top. She told me a long time ago when we met and I visited her condo in BKK that she did not want to have to stand or sit on a toilet to apply lotion and get ready.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

This is more like Facebook !



Wasp

----------


## Stumpy

> This is more like Facebook !
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp


I know. Good stuff. Couple of friends chatting it up about our wives. Only thing we are missing is a couple of drinks and some deck chairs. I call it good fun...fag book is for douchebags

----------


## ltnt

This might be a fun ride at your place terp88



As for a small footlocker to contain all your daily needs kept under the sinks,,,,nope not going there mate.

----------


## terp80

> know. Good stuff. Couple of friends chatting it up about our wives. Only thing we are missing is a couple of drinks and some deck chairs. I call it good fun...fag book is for douchebags


Uh oh.  I'm on Facebook. I got on at first because my kids were on it, and it was, and still is, an easy way to stay in touch with them. Some of my "mature" friends are also on Facebook, as are many organizations that I like to follow. So, it's all good. Although I do admit there is an awful lot of mindless blather on it. I avoid that, unless I'm lazy and bored, plus I can always come back to TD.  :Very Happy: 

I have yet to buy deck furniture - although, strictly speaking, my dining table is actually a patio set.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

We got some "furniture" for the laundry room. Pretty exciting stuff, I know, so I thought I would share some pics. Index Living Mall for you aficianados.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Norton

Wow. So many shelves, drawers and hanger rails. 

6 months max and they will be over flowing.   :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Wasp
> 
> 
> This is more like Facebook !
> 
> 
> 
> Wasp
> 
> ...


And dangerous too.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Wasp
> ...


Yes that too Booners. I know folks that have lost their jobs posting on Fagbook. Its a weird narcissistic site. With their stock climbing it shows what kind of society we are becoming. I do not need to see the food people are eating, I do not need to see selfies, nor do I need to see the endless dribble others want to post about themselves and all the "Likes" people get. I crack up how people get butt hurt when they are "unfriended" by someone from a social site  :rofl: 

But to Terps point. years back it was a good way to stay in contact with friends afar. Now however there are too many messenger apps that are truly for your friends. Heck even Photobucket linked to folks is WAAAAAAY better then Fagbook and safer to boot. 

Anyway back to Terps house thread.....Nice laundry room Terp. Place is really shaping up. The white hanging rack are standard fare, we all have one I suspect. They are flimsy deals, aren't  they? I shit canned ours and made a big one for outside from PVC piping. Wife loves it and it wont wobble and fall down. Holds multiple sheets full length. Do you have a dryer or all outside drying?

----------


## Stumpy

> I have yet to buy deck furniture - although, strictly speaking, my dining table is actually a patio set.


All good Terps....Keep it on wheels and push it in and out and save a few bucks?  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

A very nice bathroom and a fantastic laundry room.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Anyway back to Terps house thread.....Nice laundry room Terp. Place is really shaping up. The white hanging rack are standard fare, we all have one I suspect. They are flimsy deals, aren't  they? I shit canned ours and made a big one for outside from PVC piping. Wife loves it and it wont wobble and fall down. Holds multiple sheets full length. Do you have a dryer or all outside drying?


Re Facebook: I rarely post myself, but I do respond to posts. I'm polite and fairly careful about what I say - more of a "lurker." 

And thanks JP. Yeah, those hanging racks *ARE* flimsy. The one by the washer had to be reinforced with man's second best friend (duct tape).  :Very Happy:  The other one I bought is much stronger and should be no problem. I sometimes have difficulty getting wifey to understand that it's a waste of money to buy cheaper things rather than pay a bit extra for quality. She thinks she is helping me by "saving money."  :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I sometimes have difficulty getting wifey to understand that it's a waste of money to buy cheaper things rather than pay a bit extra for quality. She thinks she is helping me by "saving money."


Same here Terps. I really love her commitment to it all but..... I will say her being here in the states she understands it a lot better. She is still very conservative but knows buying cheap is a waste of money in the long run.

----------


## terp80

> A very nice bathroom and a fantastic laundry room.


Thanks for the compliments Nerverna!  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Are we going for the full effect here terp88?





What if find most noticeable about most builds here is the lack of pictures hanging on the walls or other decorative features.  I filled my walls with pictures collected over the years.  Something about a blank wall that I find disturbing.

Will you be hanging any pictures terp88?

----------


## terp80

> What if find most noticeable about most builds here is the lack of pictures hanging on the walls or other decorative features.  I filled my walls with pictures collected over the years.  Something about a blank wall that I find disturbing. 
> Will you be hanging any pictures terp88?


Haha. Nice room ltnt! 

Yeah, I will have pictures. Right now there are some photos in the living room, but they are not hung. The plan is to have photos of both of our children (3+3=6), plus some art work/paintings from my daughter and some artsy photos from my brother. Other than that, we'll see. Probably some art work in the Buddha hall as well.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

^Nice, otherwise pretty barren landscape mate. :Smile: 

6 kids, all grown up I hope!

You know terp88, I just went back through some of the older posts of your house build and its a really remarkable build.  I felt the labor of love that went into each and ever part of it you offered in pictures.  Overall a very unique home.  Congratulations on the realization of a Beautiful Thai home.

----------


## terp80

> Nice, otherwise pretty barren landscape mate.


Thanks ltnt. Pictures and photos in due time (other than the ones which are not pictured here yet). I want to put the furniture in first.  




> 6 kids, all grown up I hope!


Mine are; hers are almost. Currently hers are all in BKK. Her youngest is only 15, but he's in an all-boys boarding school (Vajiravudh College), so no problem. All good kids. :Smile: 




> You know terp88, I just went back through some of the older posts of your house build and its a really remarkable build.  I felt the labor of love that went into each and ever part of it you offered in pictures.  Overall a very unique home.  Congratulations on the realization of a Beautiful Thai home.


Thanks very much for that nice compliment! Yeah, it was a labor of love ( :Yikes: ). I'm glad it is nearly finished. Probably another year before it is all done. But is a house really ever "all finished?" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nigelandjan

I have to say it all looks very nice with the colours you have chosen and I really like that use of a bespoke made cupboard under the counter .

However for me there is a couple of things that would wind me up + a potentially lethal thing .

Number 1 thing ,, this looks a typical Thai thing , to put the light switches behind the door ? 

Number 2 thing  ,, to add insult to injury to put a robe hanger on the same wall , does the door have a stop on the lower part of the wall to stop the door getting damaged on the above ? 

Lethal bit ,,,,  I would never want to be able to touch a tap and a socket 










 ::spin::

----------


## terp80

> I have to say it all looks very nice with the colours you have chosen and I really like that use of a bespoke made cupboard under the counter .


Thanks Nige. That was the design from Cotto. I like it a lot too.  :Smile: 



> Number 1 thing ,, this looks a typical Thai thing , to put the light switches behind the door ?


Yeah, that area and the switches were modified during the build. It's really no problem in real life, as the main light switch is located *outside* the bathroom. 



> Number 2 thing  ,, to add insult to injury to put a robe hanger on the same wall , does the door have a stop on the lower part of the wall to stop the door getting damaged on the above ?


No. No door stop. If it appears to be a problem, I will add one. There's another place which may need one, so I may get two. No children use this bathroom, and the door doesn't swing loosely, so no problem so far.  :Fingersx: 



> Lethal bit ,,,,  I would never want to be able to touch a tap and a socket


Again, adult use only. If I electrocute myself  :Yikes: with this *GFIC* setup, I will deserve it, and you can be the first to say, "I told you so." Although, by that time, I may not care very much.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ltnt

> gain, adult use only. If I electrocute myself with this GFIC setup,


You wouldn't be the first here...can I have the house? :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> You wouldn't be the first here...can I have the house?


Someone on TD? Who was THAT!? Seriously, the only thing that will be plugged in  is my little beard trimmer, and I even unplug that from the charger when I actually use it. :Cool:  

And no, you cannot have the house.  :Nono:

----------


## ltnt

> And no, you cannot have the house.


Figured that, no harm in asking...beard trimmer?  Likely story for its use... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Figured that, no harm in asking...beard trimmer?  Likely story for its use...


 :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

Mobility eh? gotcha terp88...ain't no escape on T.D.

----------


## terp80

> Mobility eh? gotcha terp88...ain't no escape on T.D.


Haha. No, never undid the cord. Good[?] imagination, though a bit scary. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

Here is a "before" photo of the living room wall. The "after" photo will be posted this weekend. Note the actual pictures in the room ltnt. :Smile:   :Yup:

----------


## Stumpy

Terp..........I was gonna say........ But naaaaaah.... I will wait for the "after" picture and than ask... :smiley laughing:

----------


## runker

I know my wife will want a dryer (love the fluffy towels) and I hate waiting for things to dry when it is raining.  Does your laundry have a ceiling fan in it to move the air around?

----------


## Stumpy

You know when I was living at the CentrePoint serviced Condos on Wireless Road in BKK they had these cool ElectroLux washer/dryer all in one deals. I loved it, worked great. Load up clothes, set washer and dryer and leave, come back all washed and dried.  Can't do big loads but did small loads well. Not all my clothes need to be ran through a dryer.

Terp, If you get a dryer I highly recommend you get the unit that the drum reverse cycles every 5 minutes or so during the dry cycle. Really dries the clothes more uniformly, it fluffs them up and reduces wrinkles. They are a bit more, but it is money well spent. I have one and my wife really loves it. She only dries my Levi's and T shirts.

----------


## terp80

> Terp..........I was gonna say........ But naaaaaah.... I will wait for the "after" picture and than ask...


Whu . . . what JP?  :Confused:   :Scared1:

----------


## terp80

> I know my wife will want a dryer (love the fluffy towels) and I hate waiting for things to dry when it is raining.  Does your laundry have a ceiling fan in it to move the air around?


Yeah runker, I'm used to a dryer too. I like fluffy towels and the way my shirts and other things don't need ironing. And yes, there is an overhead fan in there just like in all the other "bedrooms."  :Smile:  I think I'll probably get a dryer in another year or so - budgets being the way they are.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> You know when I was living at the CentrePoint serviced Condos on Wireless Road in BKK they had these cool ElectroLux washer/dryer all in one deals. I loved it, worked great. Load up clothes, set washer and dryer and leave, come back all washed and dried.  Can't do big loads but did small loads well. Not all my clothes need to be ran through a dryer.


They seem to sell a lot of them here in Thailand. I never saw one until I came here. They are bit small, but great for condos and small spaces.  :Smile: 




> Terp, If you get a dryer I highly recommend you get the unit that the drum reverse cycles every 5 minutes or so during the dry cycle. Really dries the clothes more uniformly, it fluffs them up and reduces wrinkles. They are a bit more, but it is money well spent. I have one and my wife really loves it. She only dries my Levi's and T shirts.


Thanks for that tip JP. I'll have to remember that when I get one - maybe next year.  :Bigok:

----------


## ltnt

> Here is a "before" photo of the living room wall. The "after" photo will be posted this weekend. Note the actual pictures in the room ltnt


Nice, a completely disorganized office space.  A sure sign of a sane mind at work.  Nice, I've been worried a bit about you.  Nice wedding photos as well.  I see you've not painted the shelve background yet, but I know its coming.

I was looking back at your one master bath and saw the bathtub sitting there along side the big swinging windows looking into the garden and what appears to be the Koi pond.  Pretty serene by appearances.  Do you have a finished look pic.?  Looking out and looking in, hopefully?




> Terp, If you get a dryer I highly recommend you get the unit that the drum reverse cycles every 5 minutes or so during the dry cycle. Really dries the clothes more uniformly, it fluffs them up and reduces wrinkles. They are a bit more, but it is money well spent. I have one and my wife really loves it. She only dries my Levi's and T shirts.





> Yeah runker, I'm used to a dryer too. I like fluffy towels and the way my shirts and other things don't need ironing. And yes, there is an overhead fan in there just like in all the other "bedrooms." I think I'll probably get a dryer in another year or so - budgets being the way they are


Oh,Oh, you two sure you're men?  Lady talk for sure, laundry discussions are for girlyboys..... :Confused:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by terp80
> 
> Here is a "before" photo of the living room wall. The "after" photo will be posted this weekend. Note the actual pictures in the room ltnt
> 
> 
> Nice, a completely disorganized office space.  A sure sign of a sane mind at work.  Nice, I've been worried a bit about you.  Nice wedding photos as well.  I see you've not painted the shelve background yet, but I know its coming.
> 
> I was looking back at your one master bath and saw the bathtub sitting there along side the big swinging windows looking into the garden and what appears to be the Koi pond.  Pretty serene by appearances.  Do you have a finished look pic.?  Looking out and looking in, hopefully?
> 
> ...


 :smiley laughing:   Hey I was alone in Thailand for nearly 3 years by choice. I took care of myself. You learn a few things along the way.  Just sharing them.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Oh,Oh, you two sure you're men?  Lady talk for sure, laundry discussions are for girlyboys.....


Ltnt, real men aren't intimidated by laundry talk! In fact, we welcome it. Hoorah!! :Aargh4:  I lived by myself for many years, and even when I was married, I did the laundry (my ex-wife was shrewd enough to totally screw it up a few times, so that I had to take it over). At least now my Thai wife does it.  :Smile: 

Anybody wanna talk about fabric softeners? Hoorah!! :bananaman:

----------


## Stumpy

I introduced my wife to Woolite. She  loves it for her special clothes she washes by hand. Downey is her favorite softener. :rofl:

----------


## ltnt

> Hey I was alone in Thailand for nearly 3 years by choice.


Now, now, terp88, about as alone as a jackrabbit...no "porkies," allowed...fabric softeners now is it?  I think I'm going to get sick...

Where's the pic.'s of the bathtub...?

----------


## Wasp

Lenor " Spring Awakening " is very nice .




Wasp

----------


## terp80

> introduced my wife to Woolite. She  loves it for her special clothes she washes by hand. Downey is her favorite softener.


Yep JP, Woolite: great for those hand-washables. And Downey, what can I say about good ol' Downey!  :Fing02: 




> Lenor "Spring Awakening" is very nice.


Oh yeah Wasp! Why just the other day, I overheard someone say, "With Lenor Spring Awakening, your laundry releases a touch of freshness with every hug, that's because Lenor Spring Awakening's perfume technology gently releases scent with every touch." So now I can't wait to pick some up at Rim Ping Supermarket in Mee Choke. :Headbang: 




> Now, now, terp88, about as alone as a jackrabbit...no "porkies," allowed...fabric softeners now is it? I think I'm going to get sick...
> 
> Where's the pic.'s of the bathtub...?


 :Puke:  Well, at least I did my own wash ltnt.  And a pic to follow tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## runker

Did 20 years in the Navy and can out iron my wife any day and when it comes to making a bed she doesn't even come close.  However, she is a much better cook than I'll ever be.

----------


## ltnt

> Well, at least I did my own wash ltnt.


I spent 15 years single between marriages, always sent the laundry out!  I just don't understand men who do their own wash when there's always a nearby lady to do the wash for you?  I never thought sitting around waiting for the wash to finish its cycle was very productive or fun stuff...always better to wait it out in the nearby saloon... :Smile: 

I'm waiting for those pic.'s.  Don't tell me you don't have time. If you've got time to compare washing standards you've got way to much time... ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

Hey I always have me a stout adult cocktail while doing Laundry. Now my wife does the laundry while I just enjoy the cocktail

----------


## terp80

> I'm waiting for those pic.'s.  Don't tell me you don't have time. If you've got time to compare washing standards you've got way to much time...


Hi ltnt. Here's the pic as requested. All the widows can be open in the morning. It's really quite pleasant, listening to the birdies in the trees. If you want another angle, let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Can you provide one without your finger in the pic?  Open windows and a bit further back if possible.  Better perspective to the scene...I'm jealous...even though I never use a bath tub I could just sit there all day in that view...

----------


## terp80

> Can you provide one without your finger in the pic?  Open windows and a bit further back if possible.  Better perspective to the scene...I'm jealous...even though I never use a bath tub I could just sit there all day in that view...


I wish that were only my finger. Unfortunately, it is the lens opening of the camera, which does not retract all the way. I can't unstick it. It closes OK, but opens only so far. I guess I should take the camera into a shop. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I can't get much further back because of the sinks behind me. I already bent backwards to get this shot, and I would surely hurt myself if I went any further.  :Ouch: 

And thanks for the compliment; it really is a nice view. Plus, it's a quiet _moo baan. Sabai, sabai._   :rolleyes5:

----------


## terp80

I had the grass cut for the first time. It looks very nice I think. The deck is all cleaned up too.  :Smile:  

My idea is not to plant more trees, plants, or flowers until I get some ideas from a professional landscaper - or maybe a good magazine or two. I am OK with the slow approach. It's such a small yard that I don't want to create a jungle in a year. I fear my lovely wife does not fully appreciate the fact that plants grow - and that plants grow prodigiously here in this climate.  :Yikes:

----------


## terp80

Before and After shots of the living room wall. I painted the section between the two shelves the same color as the rest of the wall - which was the original plan. The apparent difference in color is due to the light/shadow by the shelves themselves.

----------


## Deris

The white strip was a focus point, now it seems to be more balanced and open, good call.

----------


## ltnt

Looks great!  You tidied up a bit I see...too bad.  that's not your "safe," is it?  Hummmm...........combination is lying about somewhere in all this mess.... :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> The white strip was a focus point, now it seems to be more balanced and open, good call.


Thanks Deris!  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Looks great!  You tidied up a bit I see...too bad.  that's not your "safe," is it?  Hummmm...........combination is lying about somewhere in all this mess....


Thanks ltnt! Yes, that's my safe. As I am trying to blend in culturally, I got a large one to show everyone that I am a rich and important man, but unfortunately there is nothing in it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Actually, it is an air purifier.

----------


## Loy Toy

Very nice terp.

You must be very proud.

----------


## terp80

> Very nice terp. 
> You must be very proud.


Thanks LT. Now that you mention it, I guess I am.  :Very Happy:   It is a nice house to be retired in. Nice _moo baan_. And CM is not a bad little town.  :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

> Looks great!  You tidied up a bit I see...too bad.  that's not your "safe," is it?  Hummmm...........combination is lying about somewhere in all this mess....


You are obviously not from Chiang Mai... 
Any local would enviously recognize that is a HEPA air filter!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BKKKevin

You have a great spot for a future Thai Sala!!!

----------


## ltnt

> Actually, it is an air purifier.


Gas attacks, eh?

----------


## Stumpy

> 


^ Looks very clean, well done. 

While not to sound like I am nit picking at ya terp but are you going to do anything with those wires hanging down underneath the TV? They make some really nice wire loom covers that you can mount and tidy that up. Just a thought

----------


## terp80

> You have a great spot for a future Thai Sala!!!


 . 

Actually BKKK, I was thinking more along the lines of a storage/tool shed. The deck will be my "sala." But I need a big umbrella that's for sure.  :Smile:  

Man it's hot up here now. :Ugh2:  I bought two portable fans, as the ceiling fan on the lower level is not enough. And maybe next year I'll have to spring for an air conditioner downstairs. The two bedrooms with A/C are great for sleeping though, so problem at night.  :Fing02:

----------


## terp80

> Actually, it is an air purifier.


 


> Gas attacks, eh?


 :rofl: One never knows when it might be called into service. Just put a little air scent thingie at the outflow.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

At least the smoke levels have been within the good range for the last two weeks. A bit a rain and a lot of wind (a storm, ltnt) really helped out. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> ^ Looks very clean, well done.


Thanks JP! :Smile: 




> While not to sound like I am nit picking at ya terp but are you going to do anything with those wires hanging down underneath the TV? They make some really nice wire loom covers that you can mount and tidy that up. Just a thought


No, not at all. For a while now I've been trying to figure out where to get some kind of screen or grill to put in front of that stuff. I want to put the sound system under there too (except for the small speakers). And I have an idea of what I want it to look like, but don't know where I might buy it. I've been thinking that maybe I'll have to have something custom made. Any suggestions here in CM? :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> You are obviously not from Chiang Mai... 
> Any local would enviously recognize that is a HEPA air filter!!!


Yep! And, as stated above, we haven't had to use it much these last two weeks.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> ^ Looks very clean, well done.
> 
> 
> Thanks JP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terp, Try an IT center in CM. They have the plastic wire loom material(its even white I believe) that affixes up underneath and then you can route all the wires in it never to be seen. When we were setting up equipment I bought tons of it at the IT center in Rangsit. Surely they have to have it up by you.

----------


## terp80

> Terp, Try an IT center in CM. They have the plastic wire loom material(its even white I believe) that affixes up underneath and then you can route all the wires in it never to be seen. When we were setting up equipment I bought tons of it at the IT center in Rangsit. Surely they have to have it up by you.


'
Thanks JP for the suggestion. I may well look for wire looms. But what I'm thinking about now is mounting a shelf under there just below the outlet level. I'll put the electronics (boxes, etc.) on the shelf. In order to use the remote controls, I think I'll need to put some type of [plastic?] screen up to hide it all. Maybe I'll look for a premade cabinet to mount under there. If need be, I can have Bangkok Furniture custom make something. They have done all the custom cabinetry so far. :Smile:  

[Sorry, I'm sure I'm not being very clear about the set up I want. :Dunno: ]

----------


## terp80

Well, we had our housewarming and traditional Thai wedding ceremony last weekend. The house was all decorated for the festivities. About 130 people came, most from Bangkok, Doi Tau, and of course CM. A very nice ceremony and party. :Party:  Here are a few photos taken before the activities began. And a good time was had by all.  :Very Happy:   :Beerchug: 







The lovely bride and her ladies-in-waiting practicing their roles.  :Smile:

----------


## runker

I hope someone got you a new camera as a wedding present.

----------


## ltnt

Congratulations Terp88, I always thought you were already married?  No matter, just mental pictures we get.  sprawled into the soi circle we see...big party eh?  More pic.'s please and agree hope someone gives you a new camera for the next set of photos... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Congrats Terp.

----------


## terp80

> I hope someone got you a new camera as a wedding present.


  :rofl:  No such luck runker.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Congratulations Terp88, I always thought you were already married?  No matter, just mental pictures we get.  sprawled into the soi circle we see...big party eh?  More pic.'s please and agree hope someone gives you a new camera for the next set of photos...


You had that mental picture for good reason ltnt, since for the last year or so I have referred to her as "my wife." I've been married in spirit ever since I bought the [her] land; only now we have had the formal ceremony. We wanted to do it at the new house with a housewarming party. So now the family is all culturally satisfied and happy with the relationship. You know how that is. :Very Happy:  

OK, I'll post a few more pics soon.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Congrats Terp.


Thanks JP!  :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

Congrats Terp, many years of happiness mate

----------


## ltnt

Did you also do the official 50 baht registration?  Now that's legal...cheers.

----------


## thaimeme

> Did you also do the official 50 baht registration? Now that's legal...cheers.


An officialdom/legal approval doesn't make the union any less legitimate or real, does it?

 :Sly:

----------


## terp80

> Congrats Terp, many years of happiness mate


Thanks so much FO!  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> An officialdom/legal approval doesn't make the union any less legitimate or real, does it?


Actually, yes it does.

----------


## terp80

> Did you also do the official 50 baht registration?  Now that's legal...cheers.





> An officialdom/legal approval doesn't make the union any less legitimate or real, does it?


"*Less* legitimate or real?" :Confused: 




> Actually, yes it does.


 :Confused: 

No, I didn't get an official registration. Is it too late to get one, i.e. after the date of the ceremony?

----------


## terp80

Here at the "altar."


The head of the large moo baan presiding over the wedding ceremony. He did all the work - and a nice job.


The front of the house at the start.

The happy couple after a change of costumes. More pics tomorrow. You'll be sorry you asked.  :Very Happy:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> An officialdom/legal approval doesn't make the union any less legitimate or real, does it?
> 
> 
> Actually, yes it does.


Only if you've been haplessly sucked into the ideals....

 ::chitown::

----------


## ltnt

> No, I didn't get an official registration. Is it too late to get one, i.e. after the date of the ceremony?


Never to late, you can do this anytime...just pop down to the registry office/same as the one that issues the Thai I.D. card.  Takes about 15 minutes and you get some nice Marriage certificates.  Useful stuff if processing at the Embassy for a visa for the wife or when and if one of you passes away can validate connection legally.




> Only if you've been haplessly sucked into the ideals....


Ideals has nothing to do with it thaimeme...legality has everything to do with it.  Of course you already knew this?

----------


## terp80

> Never to late, you can do this anytime...just pop down to the registry office/same as the one that issues the Thai I.D. card.  Takes about 15 minutes and you get some nice Marriage certificates.  Useful stuff if processing at the Embassy for a visa for the wife or when and if one of you passes away can validate connection legally.


How do you prove to the powers that be that you are "married?" There was no paperwork associated with our ceremony that the big _moo baan_ head performed. So what do I show up with - that is, provided I actually want to do this.  :Very Happy:

----------


## terp80

The in-laws: her father was a former village head in Doi Tau. Very nice people, and well-liked - no real problems with her family at all. 



Her son, her youngest child, goes to a private boy's boarding school in BKK.



All of her children - all of whom live at their shop house in BKK. In other words, none of her kids live with us in CM. 



The decorated vases in the entryway - the laundry room on the left and the bathroom on the right. 



There's something to be said for the traditional dress. I was impressed by how nice and beautifully dressed so many people were.  :Smile: 



The Buddha Hall made a nice backdrop for photos in traditional dress.  :Smile: 



My wife has more good friends than any woman I have ever met. That was one of the first things I noticed about her. I was/am impressed.  :Notworthy:   :Smile: 



The head of our gated _moo baan_ is on the far right. A very nice man - former music professor at CMU.

----------


## toddaniels

> How do you prove to the powers that be that you are "married?" There was no paperwork associated with our ceremony that the big _moo baan_ head performed. So what do I show up with - that is, provided I actually want to do this.


Actually, while I hate to be the bearer of bad news..

While doing the dog-n-pony show thai wedding "party" (replete with monks, etc, fancy costumes, feasting and drinking) may placate your wife's family into thinking your married, (or married enough for them). What it DOESN'T do is make you legally married in the eyez of the powerz that be (also known as thai officialdom) here in thailand..

As has been said, that's done at the local Amphur, costs are minimal.  You as a foreigner would need a notarized document from your embassy called an "Affirmation of Freedom to Marry" (google is your friend). Then you'd need that translated into Thai, certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Your wife (to be) would need her thai i/d card and copies of her listing on the thabian baan (house book where she was originally registered). Unless I'm mistaken IF she was ever really married (registered before) and divorced, she'd need the divorce decree.  

After you have that paperwork, go to the Amphur and register a marriage. That's when you're 'really' married here.

As I said, I hate to be the bearer of bad news, don't hate the messenger, hate the message. :Smile:

----------


## FatOne

A very handsome couple, and everyone looking so well dressed. Bit different from our village, most people would turn up in daggy old clothes and thongs. Looks very nice, hope you all had a great time.

----------


## ltnt

> How do you prove to the powers that be that you are "married?" There was no paperwork associated with our ceremony that the big moo baan head performed. So what do I show up with - that is, provided I actually want to do this


Pretty much as Tod states...simple once in the offices they take yours and wifes data, enter it into their computerized system of registry and the office head in my case asked us into her private office for the official signing of the marriage certificates and she had a witness standing in as well.  Very nice marriage certificate, one for you and one for her.  We paid 50 baht.

Seems recently as the land titles are getting reviewed many of the couples around here without these certificates have made their way down to the Amphur to officially register their marriage.  Some after having lived together for over 18 years in the cases that I know of personally.

Do it Terp88, its good for both you and her.

Nice pic.'s of the family and friends btw...couldn't help but notice no other westerners attended your party? :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

I did leave out "terp80" but will mention it anyway (as you appear a little "old in the tooth")..

IF you've ever been married before and got divorced, you're gonna need to show the divorce decree at your embassy to get the "Affirmation of Freedom to Marry" paper from them. Or at least you do at the US Embassy, dunno about other countries.

FWIW; Once you do register the marriage at the Amphur the certificate looks like this;

----------


## Stumpy

I have a quick question, being the missus and I married in the US do we just show the US Marriage certificate at the Amphur. I have done zero research on it. We will likely have a Thai wedding at the house when we move back.  Of course I will be inviting some of my foreigner friends to partake in the event.  I need some Hecklers in the back and someone to swap stories with as I BBQ a big ass pig in the ground.  Wife hasn't been to keen on the idea of the pig in the ground but I will just do it while I blast some southern rock and down south blues :smiley laughing: .

----------


## toddaniels

JPPR2; the short answer is NO. 

You can't waltz up to any old Amphur with your american marriage certificate in hand and get that marriage recorded here.

Here's what I wrote on another thread about a guy who married his thai wife in the UK and wanting to register it here..

https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...ml#post3005563

It's pretty much the same steps.  

Good Luck..

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks. Good read. Funny to boot.  I will address it when the time comes.

----------


## ltnt

^Also the wife has an option to either change her last name or leave it as it is currently.  My wife opted to change to my surname...I don't think its a big problem, but it adds to the confusion when giving data to Thai registration's and general communications.  Hindsight she should have left it in her families name.

Her decision not mine.  She's happy with the ferang name, what can I say. :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> Nice pic.'s of the family and friends btw...couldn't help but notice no other westerners attended your party?


OK. Just for you ltnt . . . and palexxxx.  :Smile:  Here are some _farang_ photos. There were a couple more who came, but I don't seem to have any pics of them. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> A very handsome couple, and everyone looking so well dressed. Bit different from our village, most people would turn up in daggy old clothes and thongs. Looks very nice, hope you all had a great time.


Thanks so much for your nice compliment FO (Marty). Yeah, I also thought so many people, especially the ladies, looked absolutely terrific in their traditional dress. The Doi Tau village people weren't quite as spiffelly [?] dressed, but it was really nice that they traveled all the way up to CM that day for the ceremony/party.  :Smile: 

Here are a couple more pics:

My architect/builder/friend and his family - presenting me with a beautiful orchid. He also gave me two koi fish, which are actually now my "best" fish.  :Smile:  



One of the three professional singers. They were all very good - and pretty to boot.



Here's an unprofessional singer - very pretty, and my favorite.  :Heart:  :



Professional Thai dancers too. The only thing missing was a fake Muay Thai bout.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Loy Toy

Lovely pictures that make me happy viewing them.

Congratulations.

----------


## ltnt

Thanks for that Terp88, lovely pictures all and a reminder of how thoughtful people can be when you least expect it...Koi present from your Architect...nice touch by him.

Was one of the western men your brother?  You have a lot to be thankful for terp88, nicely done.

----------


## palexxxx

> The only thing missing was a fake Muay Thai bout.



So,  if that was the only thing missing does that mean that you had a katoey show??   

 ::spin::

----------


## ltnt

^No need for a show, every Thai family has at least one....

----------


## terp80

> Lovely pictures that make me happy viewing them. 
> Congratulations.


Thanks so much LT. Glad to make you happy.  :Smile:   A lot better than looking at the news eh? :rolleyes5:

----------


## terp80

> Thanks for that Terp88, lovely pictures all and a reminder of how thoughtful people can be when you least expect it...Koi present from your Architect...nice touch by him. 
> Was one of the western men your brother?  You have a lot to be thankful for terp88, nicely done.


Yeah ltnt, it was very nice. He is indeed a thoughtful guy.  :Smile: 

No. [Who did you think was my brother?] My brothers could not come out this year. And neither could my three kids. That would have been extra special, but . . .   :Sad:  At least my daughter will be coming in November to stay for a bit.  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

> So,  if that was the only thing missing does that mean that you had a katoey show??


 :rofl:  No palexxxx, there was no_ katoey_ show. But, as you know, one can never be quite sure whether a lovely lady is in fact a lady. So maybe we had a _katoey_ show and didn't know it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> ^No need for a show, every Thai family has at least one....


 :rofl:  Quite possible ltnt, but I haven't seen or suspected one yet. Yet.  :Very Happy:

----------


## ltnt

The man on the far left standing?  Add the Van Dike and he's you... :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Nice pics Terp. Looks like it went off well. Congrats to you and the missus

Cheers

----------


## terp80

> The man on the far left standing?  Add the Van Dike and he's you...


Haha. No ltnt. He's a French guy I know from the gym. He's in really great shape for an old guy . . . well, even for a young guy.  :Smile:  I have some French blood in me from hundreds of years back, so maybe he's a 16th cousin or something. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

> Nice pics Terp. Looks like it went off well. Congrats to you and the missus 
> Cheers


Thanks JP. Yeah it did. And I can safely say I deserve absolutely no credit. All I had to do was walk around and smile and wai, have a LOT of photos taken, and chat and joke around a bit.  :Fest30:  :Beerchug: We had a great time, and I think all the guests did too.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Nice pics Terp. Looks like it went off well. Congrats to you and the missus 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Thanks JP. Yeah it did. And I can safely say I deserve absolutely no credit. All I had to do was walk around and smile and wai, have a LOT of photos taken, and chat and joke around a bit. We had a great time, and I think all the guests did too.


Yeah sometimes its best that way. As we both know, these parties are really more for the woman then us guys. Always have been, always will be. If they were happy then its a win.

Not sure what our plans are in this regard. As I think I mentioned, I would want to do a BBQ pig in the ground, Have some horseshoes and darts games, Knock back some Tequila and Mojito's, Have some music etc. Not very Thai but hey, not everything has to be "Thai".... :rofl:

----------


## terp80

> Yeah sometimes its best that way. As we both know, these parties are really more for the woman then us guys. Always have been, always will be. If they were happy then its a win.


You're absolutely right, JP. Then it was definitely "a win." :Smile: 




> Not sure what our plans are in this regard. As I think I mentioned, I would want to do a BBQ pig in the ground, Have some horseshoes and darts games, Knock back some Tequila and Mojito's, Have some music etc. Not very Thai but hey, not everything has to be "Thai"....


Haha. And don't forget about me when you have your party. I'll be back in CM by then, I'm sure.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Haha. And don't forget about me when you have your party. I'll be back in CM by then, I'm sure.


You bet. I will invite a handful of folks. I was talking to My LiL "Lotus flower" about this last night laughing and said. So can the first half of the deal be the Thai traditional throwdown, pics etc then I can go change into my shorts and printed T shirt, flip flops and start pouring drinks and fire up the Q?

I got this strange look with a wonderful smile followed by "You Dek Noi". I am going to take that as a yes......... :rofl: .

----------


## terp80

> You bet. I will invite a handful of folks. I was talking to My LiL "Lotus flower" about this last night laughing and said. So can the first half of the deal be the Thai traditional throwdown, pics etc then I can go change into my shorts and printed T shirt, flip flops and start pouring drinks and fire up the Q? 
> I got this strange look with a wonderful smile followed by "You Dek Noi". I am going to take that as a yes.........


Great JP. Looking forward to it! Haha. We all have a _dek noi_ in us somewhere. And he should be let out whenever possible - of course only with proper supervision, which is where she comes in.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> proper supervision, which is where she comes in.


Well that is where the problem lies sometime. I told her when we met I am a super hyper type and a hardcore non conformer. :Smile: 

Anyway...back to your build. 

Btw, I saw some awesome water features in Ayutthaya at a few places that I took pics of. Had loads of Koi fish. They were more natural looking set ups using rock and waterfall with hidden lights.

----------


## terp80

> Well that is where the problem lies sometime. I told her when we met I am a super hyper type and a hardcore non conformer.


They're not usually traits a Thai lady usually looks for are they?  :rofl: 



> Btw, I saw some awesome water features in Ayutthaya at a few places that I took pics of. Had loads of Koi fish. They were more natural looking set ups using rock and waterfall with hidden lights.


Yeah JP, I like those a lot too. The idea at my house was to be able to sit on my deck and watch the koi from there. But, as I pointed out some time back, with the "high" sides relative to the deck and the water level, that is not possible without sitting right on the edge. :Frown:

----------


## Stumpy

> They're not usually traits a Thai lady usually looks for are they?


I have no idea what specific traits a Thai lady is looking for in any man :Smile: . I guess it would be the same as here(or I would think it would be) Financial security and a respectful polite gentleman. 




> But, as I pointed out some time back, with the "high" sides relative to the deck and the water level, that is not possible without sitting right on the edge.


I do remember that. I am trying to figure out how I want to build mine and where. I am thinking I want it facing the Sala off to the side. Being the Sala is upstairs the water feature can be looked at from above.  It will need some lights but I definitely want a waterfall. I am looking at ideas and have some time to really plan it out.

----------


## FatOne

You guys are giving me ideas, I've seen some really nice ponds with waterfalls around Thailand, maybe in my front yard??Hmmm!

----------


## terp80

> You guys are giving me ideas, I've seen some really nice ponds with waterfalls around Thailand, maybe in my front yard??Hmmm!


That's great Marty (FO). Just plan and then plan some more in greater detail. And then wait and get feed back on your plan from the others on TD who have experience with fish ponds.  :Very Happy:   And then plan some more.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And then _choke dee_.  :Fingersx:

----------


## FatOne

Yep, and you forgot--Save!!

----------


## cdjustice

yes in the front,, funny how in thailand everything is in the front,,,back home back yard was for bbq, swimming pools etc,,,

----------


## olavhome

Its in front because of "show-off" effect :-)

----------


## Stumpy

> yes in the front,, funny how in thailand everything is in the front,,,back home back yard was for bbq, swimming pools etc,,,





> Its in front because of "show-off" effect :-)


True. Seems like they want the house in the back corner of the land versus the states where the land is centered on the plot to allow for a backyard.  I chocked that up to the fact that Thai folk do not have typical western type BBQ, house, swimming pool parties etc where they need or want a big back yard. With that said having the house as far off the street is more desirable. Just like in the states people do not have huge posh SST gates. just a small driveway into a 2 car garage. I guess its all in what you want to make of it. We placed our house back to offer a modest "Backyard" but have huge side plots of land to do what we want. Of course our place is at the end of a soi in a an older mooban so no one sees our place anyway (which I quite like)

----------


## terp80

Well, it's been a while since I posted. So for all you (my mom) who are dying to know what I've been up to . . .  I came back to the U.S. (Maryland) to get my townhouse ready to rent. A big job because I have amassed a lot of personal and old family effects over many years, and I had to go through it all to see what to keep, trash, or store away. I also had to sell or otherwise get rid of all my furniture, which was an eclectic amalgam gathered over a long time (I'm old). Once I had most of my stuff gone, I had the whole interior of the house painted - top to bottom - and then kitchen remodeled, the old carpet/padding replaced, and new window treatments installed. Looks great!  :Smile: 

*But*, a couple weeks before I was to fly back to Thailand, I started looking for my passport. Well, you can see where this is going. Long story, short, I could not find it anywhere.  :34:  :Sad: 

Once that realization sank in, I began the process of getting things together to get a replacement. The trouble was that the earliest expedited appointment at the Passport Office was the day before my scheduled flight aboard Korean Airlines. So I called Korean Air and - lo and behold - they said "no problem" to moving the date two weeks. But once I got the new passport I still needed to get another Thai O-A Visa.  I had started to request my criminal record. The Visa Medical Form I wasn't too worried about because last time my treating CNP just signed it, knowing that I definitely did *not* have Leprosy, Elephantiasis, Tuberculosis, etc. But this time, she had retired and the office refused to sign it without actually having me tested for all that (something about losing their license). Then they said they could not even do those particular tests, and referred me to a separate medical facility that specializes in "travel medicine." I had that visit today ($379.00 US), but I may not get the results until it's too late to allow the Thai Embassy to process the Visa before my scheduled flight on Tuesday. So I'm going to call Korean Air again, hoping and praying (to any god that will listen) that they will again move my flight date. Moral of the story: *Never, ever, ever lose your passport.* Wish me luck.  ::spin::  :Fingersx:

----------


## nigelandjan

Good luck Twerp ,, not a good idea to loose it , BTW if you have managed to loose it at home your gonna have problems in tieland what with having to carry it on you all the time etc , so I wish you good luck on that one .

I always but always keep ours in the safe at home in the UK and in my left hand side lower pocket in my shorts in tieland , constantly checking its still there

----------


## toddaniels

^It is an often quoted "urban myth" that foreigners must carry their passports all the time in Thailand.. However, there is actually NO law or rule on the record stating this.. The thai version says "valid identification" and that a passport can be asked to be seen, not that it hasta be on your person 24/7.

In fact a while back that wingnut in Phuket who runs the Southern Division of Immigrations came out with the statement that in his area foreigners needed to all carry their passports.. It didn't even take a full day before the head of Immigrations in Bangkok came out with a retraction, saying that no, foreigners most definitely didn't need to carry their passports on their person. 

A copy of it, is certainly good enough for most of the b/s reasons you're likely to be asked for it. If it doesn't suffice, they (who ever wants to see the real thing) can lug you back to your room, hotel or where ever you stay to see it.

Conversely the terp80, could have just winged his way here once he got his new passport, garnered a 30 day visa exempt stamp, applied in Bangkok for a single entry 90 day Non-O visa, two weeks later went back and got it stamped into his passport and then 45 days after that applied for a yearly extension of stay based on being over 50..

Still that year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-OA is valuable to have as it gives a year's permission to stay until stamps on every entry for the validity of the visa itself. Playing the dates right you can get almost 2 years in country..

----------


## terp80

> Good luck Twerp ,, not a good idea to loose it , BTW if you have managed to loose it at home your gonna have problems in tieland what with having to carry it on you all the time etc , so I wish you good luck on that one . 
> I always but always keep ours in the safe at home in the UK and in my left hand side lower pocket in my shorts in tieland , constantly checking its still there   
> 				__________________


Thanks Nigel. In Thailand, I did not always carry it with me. I had colo[u]r copies in the glove box of my car. And here in the US, I usually kept it my bank safety deposit box. I went to the bank at the beginning of my search, but it was not there. :Confused:

----------


## terp80

> ^It is an often quoted "urban myth" that foreigners must carry their passports all the time in Thailand.. However, there is actually NO law or rule on the record stating this.. The thai version says "valid identification" and that a passport can be asked to be seen, not that it hasta be on your person 24/7.
> 
> In fact a while back that wingnut in Phuket who runs the Southern Division of Immigrations came out with the statement that in his area foreigners needed to all carry their passports.. It didn't even take a full day before the head of Immigrations in Bangkok came out with a retraction, saying that no, foreigners most definitely didn't need to carry their passports on their person. 
> 
> A copy of it, is certainly good enough for most of the b/s reasons you're likely to be asked for it. If it doesn't suffice, they (who ever wants to see the real thing) can lug you back to your room, hotel or where ever you stay to see it.
> 
> Conversely the terp80, could have just winged his way here once he got his new passport, garnered a 30 day visa exempt stamp, applied in Bangkok for a single entry 90 day Non-O visa, two weeks later went back and got it stamped into his passport and then 45 days after that applied for a yearly extension of stay based on being over 50..
> 
> Still that year long multi-entry Non-Immigrant Type-OA is valuable to have as it gives a year's permission to stay until stamps on every entry for the validity of the visa itself. Playing the dates right you can get almost 2 years in country..


Yeah, I have a Thai driver's license which seems to be fine for a valid ID. 

Your alternative way to get my O-A Visa is something I'll try to remember for (god forbid) future reference. Too late now, so I'll just get the 1 (2) year multiple entry O-A visa this time. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Hey Terp, Long time no chat. Glad to hear you are all well. How long you been in the states? Sorry to hear on your passport mishap. It sucks losing one.

Tod is right in regards to having your Passport on you at all times. Its a myth. I use my Thai drivers license. I do not even keep copy of my passport anymore. It stays at home in our safe. I only carry my passport when I leave Thailand.

And Again Tod comment on the other route to get an A-O is an option. 

Welcome back Terp

----------


## terp80

> Hey Terp, Long time no chat. Glad to hear you are all well. How long you been in the states? Sorry to hear on your passport mishap. It sucks losing one. 
> Tod is right in regards to having your Passport on you at all times. Its a myth. I use my Thai drivers license. I do not even keep copy of my passport anymore. It stays at home in our safe. I only carry my passport when I leave Thailand. 
> And Again Tod comment on the other route to get an A-O is an option.  
> Welcome back Terp


Hi JP: Thanks. Looks like I'll be back in BKK on July 28. Once again, *Korean Air* came through and changed my flight at no cost! I had originally booked my flight through CheapTickets.com, and they told me it would cost $375.00 in fees to change. They said Korean Air charged $300.00 and that their own fee was $75.00. Total BS! :Bs2:  Obviously, I will not use them again.  :Thumbsdown: 

I'm sure everyone will be happy to know that I do NOT have any of those five dreaded medical conditions. So, I will go to the Thai Embassy on Monday with my Visa App and documents, etc. Hopefully I will have my Visa by Friday.  :Fingersx:

----------


## RPETER65

> Good luck Twerp ,, not a good idea to loose it , BTW if you have managed to loose it at home your gonna have problems in tieland what with having to carry it on you all the time etc , so I wish you good luck on that one .
> 
> I always but always keep ours in the safe at home in the UK and in my left hand side lower pocket in my shorts in tieland , constantly checking its still there


Why do you carry your passport in Thailand, I never carry mine and have never been asked, a Thailand drivers license works just fine.

----------


## nigelandjan

Sorry I gave duff info about carrying your passport at all times , I had gleaned my info years ago from the official UK Government website where it clearly states its the law in Thailand , says that foreigners must carry they're passports all the time .

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-ad...ws-and-customs

Yeah and for what its worth I to have a Thai drivers licence

----------


## nigelandjan

> Why do you carry your passport in Thailand, I never carry mine and have never been asked, a Thailand drivers license works just fine.


I'm not going to in future mate , next time the old bill stop me in one of they're fake scam set ups , I am going to refer them to this page on TD  :Smile:

----------


## terp80

I'm back home in CM now - finally! :Boggled:  - and bought bedroom furniture last week. I had planned to have built-in closets made by the same outfit (In-Home Furniture) that did the kitchen. But I changed my mind. I liked the look of the solid wood armoires they had in the showroom better. I scheduled delivery this afternoon at 2p and they actually showed up at 1:30p! :Fing02:   The pieces are solid wood (not sure of the types), and they are from different manufacturers. [The staff were surprised I didn't want a complete matching set.] It's nice to finally get the bed off the floor - although it did bring back fond memories of the 60's and 70's - if you know what I mean. :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## terp80

The armoires are not as different in height as the above photos seem to show. Mine is a bit taller because it has ball feet and hers is flat on the floor. These photos give you a better idea of what they're like. Total price for all five pieces was 105,000 THB and change (about $3,000 US). Not bad all things considered.  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks really nice mate ,, your colours of the walls / furniture and your beautiful looking wood floor , very nice .

The one thing I would have done is to have that plastic / wood look alike coving fitted to the wall/ceiling joint like I had done in our place , it would go really nice with your floor / furniture ,, finished the room off

----------


## Stumpy

Welcome home Terp. Nice look at the place.

----------


## terp80

Thanks Nigel.  :Smile:  Yeah, I have thought about crown molding, but since the doors and base moldings are white, I would go with white. I know it's not the look a lot of guys prefer, but . . . . Anyway, right now I'll wait. 

The next piece of furniture in the bedroom will be a low table in the middle of the room for a TV, and after that, a love seat to go against that back wall under the window.

----------


## terp80

> Welcome home Terp. Nice look at the place.


Thanks JP.  :Smile:  It's nice to be back. Slept in the new bed last night. No different feeling really (same mattress), except it's easier to get out of bed in the morning. But, on second thought, rising from the squat position was good exercise.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## oldgnu

Hi Terp,
I live in Maerim. I read through your thread with great interest and enormous respect for all the work you put into creating your lovely home. You have taught me a great deal. Thank you!

Am about to build a single storey 280 m2 house. Just received the BOQ and Plan from my architect/engineer and am now looking for a builder/overseer. Do you think your team may be interested to talk to me? I tried to PM you but this is my first post and can't do that! Could you perhaps PM me instead with an email address? Would love to meet you too if possible.

Many thanks

----------


## terp80

Hey oldgnu, I PM'd you. Did you get it OK? And thanks for the compliments.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Hi Terp,
> I live in Maerim. I read through your thread with great interest and enormous respect for all the work you put into creating your lovely home. You have taught me a great deal. Thank you!
> 
> Am about to build a single storey 280 m2 house. Just received the BOQ and Plan from my architect/engineer and am now looking for a builder/overseer. Do you think your team may be interested to talk to me? I tried to PM you but this is my first post and can't do that! Could you perhaps PM me instead with an email address? Would love to meet you too if possible.
> 
> Many thanks


Welcome OldGnu... Best of luck on your build.. Terp is a stand up guy and shared a tremendous amount on his build.

----------


## nigelandjan

Good luck with it oldgnu  

I hope you manage the photo upload on here and you can do a thread on here for us all ,, we really love the build threads .

I have done one myself in the past to , mind you not turned out quite as salubrious as Twerps , but its functional + basic

----------


## terp80

> Welcome OldGnu... Best of luck on your build.. Terp is a stand up guy and shared a tremendous amount on his build.


"Terp is a standup guy" is about as nice a compliment as I could have. Thanks JP. :Smile:  I'd be happy to have that as my epitaph. 

Well, maybe not happy. 

I'd be dead. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terp80

QUOTE="nigelandjan"]I have done one myself in the past to , mind you not turned out quite as salubrious as Twerps , but its functional + basic[/QUOTE]

You have nice country house Nigel. Thanks for the comment . . . at least I think it was a compliment. :Shrug:  :rolleyes4: [

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Welcome OldGnu... Best of luck on your build.. Terp is a stand up guy and shared a tremendous amount on his build.
> 
> 
> "Terp is a standup guy" is about as nice a compliment as I could have. Thanks JP. I'd be happy to have that as my epitaph. 
> 
> Well, maybe not happy. 
> 
> I'd be dead.


 :smiley laughing:  True True but at least you know it was cut into stone before you were burned.

Cheers Terp

----------


## irlguy

Great thread.
Just starting to read it now

----------


## irlguy

I dont suppose your builder travels to Phayao ?

----------


## irlguy

Love the water feature, Is it hard to maintain ?

----------


## terp80

> I don't suppose your builder travels to Phayao ?


I'm not sure, but I'll ask him tomorrow when I see him about reviewing an estimate for an automatic gate for me. Exactly what part of Phayao are you in?




> Love the water feature, Is it hard to maintain ?


Thanks, but no, not really, *except* for the large trees that more or less shade the pool. They lose their leaves at slightly different but overlapping times during the dry season, so I have to net them out regularly - about 2-3X a day. And now we put new drain covers (upside down 10cm plastic baskets) over the drains because leaves were quickly blocking the drains. That solved that problem nicely. 

The pump runs 24/7, so my electric bill is high: about 4,000 baht per month, but I haven't really looked closely to see how that has tracked (A/C or not, etc.). I have a half dozen (or more?) sucker fish that eat the algae. I don't feed them or the little toe nibblers either. My 15 koi are getting bigger, so they're eating a lot more now.  :swimfish:

----------

